#ubuntu-es 2011-01-24
<aeon> danny: http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<fosco_> dany: puedes extraer el CD con el boton de la unidad o con el comando eject desde consola
<aeon> xD  activa los protocolos tales o no te va a jalar nunca
<dannyLopez> dany: o si no sacalo con una aguja xD
<Blcklinux> prees the botoon :)
<Ramir00> como hago para saber si tengo instalado un paquete 'X'?
<fosco_> Ramir00: dpkg -l | grep paquete
<dannyLopez> no pude
<chasis> como puedo añadir esta ppa PPA: https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ppa
<chasis> ?
<dannyLopez> me voy a cenar ya vengo a ver si puedo hacerlo
<Ramir00> ok......la la barra vertical era? alt+..
<aeon> necesitaría ver lo que hiciste
<aeon> yo te recomiendo el icq
<aeon> o el empathy
<fosco_> altgr+1 en destribucion de teclado es
<dannyLopez> icq?
<colo> Blcklinux, sistema de archivos tmp ahi lo vas a encontrar al video
<aeon> en fin exitp
<Ramir00> |
<aeon> buscalo
<colo> Blcklinux, no podia acordarme
<aeon> me voy
<Ramir00> ok, tenkius
<aeon> hasta pronto
<dannyLopez> a ya se desintalo el kopete e instalo el pidgi
<chasis> cómo puedo abrir los .deb con el synaptic y no con el centro de software de ubuntu?
<dannyLopez> aeon: me recomiendas hacer eso?
<Blcklinux> humm
<fosco_> chasis: synaptic no trabaja con .debs locales
<fosco_> usa mejor gdebi
<chasis> ah ok
<chasis> iwal acabo de recordar el comando
<fosco_> chasis: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:caffeine-developers/ppa
<fosco_> a tu pregunta anterior
<aeon> dannyLopez te mando mi correo en private
<aeon> agregame  luego te digo bien
<aeon> tengo que salir
<chasis> val, gracias
<dannyLopez> gracias
<aeon> ya te lo mandé  solo add
<colo> Blcklinux, tenes que dejarlo a que cargue completo desde la pagina despues lo moves adonde queres
<Blcklinux> ok ok dejame ver
<Blcklinux> en que formato lo guarda
<Ramir00> tiene que tirar algo?
<fosco_> Ramir00: si lo tienes si
<Ramir00> escribo el codigo, y pasa a la otra linea y se queda esperando
<fosco_> eso es que no tienes el paquete que has puesto
<Ramir00> dpkg -l | grep samba-client
<colo> Blcklinux, Vídeo Flash (video/x-flv)
<Ramir00> como superuser
<fosco_> ese paquete se llama smbclient
<dany_> hola,alguien que me ayude con grabador brasero,no expulsa cd o dvd en ubuntu 10.10
<fosco_> dany: puedes extraer el CD con el boton de la unidad o con el comando eject desde consola
<Yoques> pero lo puedes sacar de buenas?
<Blcklinux> ok colo dejame instalar el plguin que me pide para ver el video y lo pruebo
<Yoques> dany, si quieres te echo un cable para poner un botón y que lo ejecutes solo con pulsar desde el raton
<Yoques> tal vez sea lo mas sencillo
<Ramir00> dpkg -l | grep smbserver
<Ramir00> el otro esta
<mas> hola
<mas> nvidia en ubuntu 10.10 una real mierda
<Blcklinux> tu dices
<mas> perdon por la exp pero es verdad
<fosco_> Ramir00: ese paquete se llama samba, a secas
<dany_> fosco,algun programa similar a brasero?
<Ramir00> ok, esta todo
<Yoques> dany, tienes k3b
<fosco_> dany: vas a cambiar de grabador simplemente por que no expulsa el CD?
<Yoques> usa librerias de kde
<dany_> no,
<fosco_> me parece un poco exagerado
<Blcklinux> tal ves la quemadora se daño
<Yoques> dany, no era una pregunta, era una afirmación
<dany_> yoques,uso gnome
<Yoques> dany, concreta lo que quieres hacer, porque no tengo claro que tipo de ayuda necesitas
<Yoques> o si la estás pidiendo
<Ramir00> que es un demoniO?
<Ramir00> lo opuesto a dios?
<mas> NVIDIA sucks, me va a 20 fps con el cubo (una mierda) y tengo los ultimos drivers (260...) y ubuntu 10.10 (ojo que esta tarjeta corre el crysis)
<xangua> Ramir00: lo opuesto a un dios sería un mortal
<katuki> hola
<xangua> es simplemente un servicio que corre
<Ramir00> estas equivocado, pero no voy a discutir sobre eso
<Ramir00> ok
<katuki> quiero instalar ubuntu en mi portatil, en una partición que he hecho para él, pero necesito hacer también una partición swap, ¿cómo la hago sin perjudicar mis otras particions? graciassssssssssss
<xangua> katuki: el instalador de ubuntu se ocupa de eso
<dabor_> katuki, cuando lo instales, selecciona particionado manual, si hay lugar libre vas a poder crear una swap
<katuki> pero no sé cómo! :_
<dabor_> katuki, tlee un tutorial de instalacion
<katuki> guia-ubuntu.org, por ejemplo?
<katuki> no me está ayudando mucho
<katuki> me ha aclarao bastante los conceptos, pero sigo sin saber cómo hacerlo
<Yoques> en principio es muy sencillo katuki
<fosco_> !lenguaje | mas
<kubot> mas: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<Yoques> fosco_, se refiere a que no le ayuda mucho la guia, enmtiendo yo
<Yoques> :)
<dabor_> katuki, http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/04/29/instalar-ubuntu-10-04-paso-a-paso/
<dabor_> katuki, punto 3. 3. Especificar particiones manualmente (avanzado)
<katuki> gracias!!
<katuki> voy a ver
<mas> QUE SIGNIFICA INDIRECT RENDERING Y LOOSE BINDING?
<fosco_> indirect rendering seguramente se refiere a que no tienes renderizado por hardware y en su lugar se está usando renderizado por software (mas lento) a través de la libreria mesa
<fosco_> loose binding depende del contexto donde te haya aparecido
<mas> fosco_ ok, es que salen en el fusion icon
<mas> seguramente leiste lo que puse antes
<fosco_> si
<mas> es que me funciona muy lento compiz
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<mas> ok
<fosco_> pega el resultado en pastebin.com para que lo veamos
<katuki> qué me recomendáis para instalar ubuntu, ext3 o ext4?
<fosco_> katuki: ext4
<Yoques> ext4
<mas> fosco_ me sale YES
<fosco_> pegalo en pastebin
<mas> fosco_ es muy corto, solo sale direct rendering: Yes
<fosco_> no, deben aparecer mas cosas
<mas> es lo unico que sale
<ubuntu_> hola a todos
<fosco_> ok
<mas> hola
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<mas> ok
<ubuntu_> me pueden decir si es posible cambiar el directorio donde se descargan las actualizaciones?
<ubuntu_> me dice que no tengo espacio y no puedo actualizar
<mas> fosco_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/557451/
<Yoques> ubuntu_, lo tienes a petar
<ubuntu_> si
<Yoques> además, estás tirando de live CD, parece
<ubuntu_> usb, si
<Yoques> mmm...
<Yoques> pues debe de ser posible de modo alguno, si...
<ubuntu_> mire en la configuracion, pero no veo nada de eso
<ubuntu_> debe ser algo mas de las entra;as jajaja
<Yoques> pero mejor que liberes espacio... aún que lo de hacer que cambie el lugar de descargas de actualizaciones, ni idea
<ubuntu_> es que no puedo, es de 2 gigas
<ubuntu_> el pendrive
<ubuntu_> bueno gracias de todas formas
<katuki> si en la partición donde quiero instalar ubuntu le pongo que mida 2gb menos de lo que tiene, esos 2gb se convierten en otra partición?
<Yoques> no
<Yoques> la tendrás que marcar luego, asignarla
<Yoques> y le asignas particion de intercambio
<Yoques> swap
<mas> fosco_ alguna idea?
<xangua> ubuntu_: 2gb es muy poco para ubuntu, mmm no se para que quieres correr una instalación completa en un usb pero la próxima mejor usa un usb de 8 o 4 gigas
<fosco_> parece que el controlador esta bien, que modelo de nvidia tienes?
<mas> una 310m
<dabor_> ubuntu_, sudo apt-get autoclean te puede liberar algo de espacio
<mas> fosco_ una 310m, en mi netbook con intel de 64mb anda mas fluido que en la nvidi
<fosco_> mas segun nvidia está bien soportada por el driver 260.19.36
<mas> nvidia
<fosco_> es ese el q tienes?
<mas>  260.19.29
<dabor_> me fui pero no me fui :-)
<fosco_> mas: puedes probar instalando el controlador de la web de nvidia, sigue las instrucciones paso a paso
<mas> ya lo hice, es exactamente lo mismo
<mas> por suerte tengo un remastersys
<brahem> ola
<Blcklinux> necesito conectar este chat en irc
<mas> fosco_ este es mi ubuntu con el comando top girando el cubo http://paste.ubuntu.com/557456/
<brahem> olaa
<brahem> alguien me puede ayudar porfas
<fosco_> !ask | brahem
<kubot> brahem: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mas> !ask brahem
<kubot> mas: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<brahem> ok
<brahem> mira la question q tengo ubuntu con kde
<brahem> i mira uso kmix
<brahem> pero no tengo audio
<brahem> el kmix me detecta todo
<brahem> uso amarok i va
<brahem> pero el sonido no se escuxa :S
<mas> en kmix no tienes sonido, pero en amarok si?
<katuki> parece que va a ir bien la instalación, gracias por su ayuda :)
<brahem> no
<brahem> osea
<novatillo> hola alguien sabe de un canal de programacion en python en español???
<brahem> el kmix me detecta todo
<brahem> pero en amarok no tengo sonido
<novatillo> que me pudiera enseñar??
<brahem> ni en youtube tampoco
<fosco_> mas: no se me ocurre nada más, el controlador está bien instalado, quizá buscando en google el modelo de nvidia o el modelo de notebook + ubuntu te aparezca algo
<fosco_> novatillo: #python-es
<brahem> nada no es nvidia
<brahem> es itnel
<brahem> intel
<brahem> i nada :S
<fosco_> brahem: lo de la nvidia no era para ti
<novatillo> gracias fosco_ n_n
<brahem> aa ok fosco_
<brahem> jdr
<brahem> nadie me puede ayudar?
<Varc> Que pasa amigo
<fosco_> brahem: no uso kde, pero se me ocurren un par de cosas, primero conecta unos autriculares, a ver si por ahi si que tienes salida de sonido
<brahem> ok
<fosco_> segundo, mira en kmix donde puedes cambiar el dispositivo de salida de audio, seguro que tienes varios
<brahem> nada
<Blcklinux> Enter text here...
<Yoques> xD
<dany_> ya instale k3b espero no me de problema como brasero en ubuntu.
<Blcklinux> como se llaman los paketes que debo instalar de codec
<xangua> Blcklinux: ubuntu-restricted-extras , si usas gnome
<Blcklinux> gracias
<d-arker> que tal compañeros
<d-arker> se podra poner en idioma español qcad
<Blcklinux> restricted-extras  tambien instala los plugins que pide youtube
<Blcklinux> porque dese la pagina que me dice install plugins me da un error
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<Kurdt> hola
<Blcklinux> alguien por alli
<SamuRay> x aca yo y x alla?
<Blcklinux> problemas con wine
<Blcklinux> por aka
<hkm> comenta
<SamuRay> dilo q aca te escuchamos
<SamuRay> * te leemos >;D
<Blcklinux> instale wine depues descomprimi un portable que baje maya 2011
<Blcklinux> y lo ejecuto con el wine
<Blcklinux> y sale un error de clocked wine start/unix
<SamuRay> oka
<SamuRay> sobre el ejecutable
<SamuRay> le das click secundario
<SamuRay> propiedades
<SamuRay> permisos
<Blcklinux> aja
<Blcklinux> dejame ver
<SamuRay> permitir ejecutar el archivo como un programa
<SamuRay> lo debes tildar
<hkm> si esa es la solucion
<Blcklinux> oka
<Blcklinux> si
<Blcklinux> ya lo hice dejame probar aver si corre
<hkm> a menos que lo tengas en otra particion aparte k sea ntfs
<Blcklinux> es la unnica
<hkm> ok entonces eso deberia funcionar
<hkm> de todas formas puedes ejecutarlo desde la terminal tmb
<Blcklinux> ok ahora sale error y depues un boton para darle acptar
<Blcklinux> dice succes
<hkm> eso ya es problema de compatibilidades
<hkm> que quieres ejecutar?
<Blcklinux> portable maya 2011
<SamuRay> asi es
<SamuRay> q decis ahora?
<hkm> no se que es
<Blcklinux> sale un cuadrito pekeño
<SamuRay> y q decis ese cuadro?
<Blcklinux> solo dice succees y el bonto de acptar
<hkm> ese programa es de diseño o algo asi? en 3d?
<Blcklinux> si
<Blcklinux> es para 3d
<Blcklinux> es como hicieron animatrix
<Kurdt> (:
<SamuRay> y luego q le das aceptar q pasa?
<hkm> bueno, para ello tienes que tener bien configurada la grafica
<Blcklinux> humm
<Blcklinux> hay mas procedimiento aparte de instalar los drivers
<hkm> ahi si no te puedo ayudar
<SamuRay> instalalo x consola pa ver q eerores te manda
<SamuRay> *errores
<Blcklinux> por consola humm
<Blcklinux> como se hace eso
<hkm> yo por ejemplo intente con guitar pro
<Blcklinux> y te corio
<hkm> y no sonaba, eso no es grafico claro, pero es problema de compatibilidad
<hkm> de todas formas visita la pagina de wine
<hkm> y busca el nombre del programa a ver k sale
<Blcklinux> aja
<Blcklinux> pero como es el procedimiento
<Blcklinux> para instalarlo por consola
<Blcklinux> quisiera intertar aver
<hkm> sudo su
<Blcklinux> aja
<SamuRay> abris consola
<hkm> cd directorio/directorio  wine ejecutable.exe
<SamuRay> metes en terminal wine y el nombre del archivo
<Blcklinux> ok dejame ver
<Blcklinux> que sale
<SamuRay> wine aaa.exe
<Blcklinux> dir
<SamuRay> ??
<Blcklinux> sorry no era a lli
<hkm> xD
<SamuRay> lol
<hkm> el nombre del programa es ese?
<hkm> portable maya 2011?
<Blcklinux> si maya 2011 portable
<hkm> no aparece maya en wine
<Blcklinux> desaparecio el icino que tenia otros
<hkm> el k esta es
<Blcklinux> y sali winne alli
<hkm> 3d estudio max
<Blcklinux> como que no aprece
<Blcklinux> hay una lista
<hkm> y el bleender no es parecido?
<Blcklinux> no
<Blcklinux> no lo puedo manejar ese
<Blcklinux> me acontumbre con maya
<Blcklinux> pero
<Blcklinux> escuche
<m4v> !appdb | Blcklinux, fijate si anda tu programa con wine aquí
<kubot> Blcklinux, fijate si anda tu programa con wine aquí: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<Blcklinux> que hay maya 2011 para linux
<Blcklinux> dejame ver
<m4v> Blcklinux: sinó, puedes probar en usar blender
<SamuRay> Usa BLENDER >:P
<Blcklinux> es que maya tiene para las tre plataformas
<hkm> maya ple 8.5?
<Blcklinux> linux pc y mac
<hkm> pero entonces baja la version de linux..
<hkm> no hace falta wine
<Blcklinux> no consigo solo de 64bit y mi ubuntu es de 32 bit
<Blcklinux> crees que seria compatible
<hkm> es gratuito el programa?
<hkm> no no
<Blcklinux> creo que tiene una medicina alli es por la pagina de taringa
<Blcklinux> no c como funcion linux con medicina
<hkm> en linux nunca e visto
<hkm> crackear un programa no se..
<Blcklinux> pero mi pregunta
<Blcklinux> es
<Blcklinux> me puede corre un progrma de 64 bit en ubuntu de 32bit
<hkm> no
<Blcklinux> alli esta el problema por eso baje el portable
<hkm> maya ple 8.5
<hkm> es de lo mismo?
<Blcklinux> no c dejame ver
<hkm> ple es portable?
<Blcklinux> no tengo ni idea
<Guest86939> hola
<hkm> nas
<hkm> este
<hkm> hay soporte para ese
<hkm> pero en archlinux
<Guest86939> hola me ayudan a pasar un pdf a xls
<Guest86939> en ubuntu
<Guest86939> ?
<Guest86939> por favor
<Blcklinux> el maya ple es Personal Learning Edition
<hkm> pero es de lo mismo?
<Blcklinux> lo vistes para linux
<hkm> si pero archlinux
<Blcklinux> no
<Blcklinux> creo queno
<theowl> Tengo un problema para conectarme a algunas páginas, pero sólo dentro de mi red sucede con mi máquina con ubuntu, el resto navega sin problemas...
<Blcklinux> no se parece en el box de erramientas
<hkm> de todas formas instalaste winetricks?
<Blcklinux> autodesk es maya
<Guest86939> hola me ayudan a pasar un pdf a xls
<hkm> aver empeasado por autodesk xD
<hkm> si sale pero... nada que ayude
<Blcklinux> humm
<Ramir00> jujujaajujajujajuu
<Guest86939> hola
<Blcklinux> algo creo que hice mal en la instalacion de winne porque ya ni el icono aparece en las aplicaciones
<cousteau> Guest86939, es difícil, sería más bien cuestión de copiar y pegar
<Blcklinux> la ultima opcion sera virtual box
<hkm> la mejor opcion es bleender...
<Blcklinux> si lo c
 * cousteau <3 blender
<hkm> pasame el link de donde sale la descarga del maya de 64
<Blcklinux> crewo que seria el unico progrtma de windows que tendria en linux
<Blcklinux> ok espera
<Blcklinux> http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/6853928/Autodesk-Maya-2011-Linux64-hotfix-_RPM_DEB_.html
<Blcklinux> es un archivo rpm/deb
<jorjoso> hola señores :3
<Guest86939> hola
<hkm> ah pero es subido por el
<hkm> pense k daria pagina oficial o algo asi
<Guest86939> alguien me ayuda a pasar un pdf a extension xls
<jorjoso> quiero aportar a los diseños de fondos para ubuntu
<jorjoso> saben cuando es el dead line para los fondos de narval
<Blcklinux> pues esa pagina se ve bien
<Blcklinux> para bajarlo
<Blcklinux> es lo unico que consegui de maya para linuux
<xangua> !pirateria | Blcklinux
<kubot> Blcklinux: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<xangua> jorjoso: no creo que eso se trate aquí, tal vez en launchpad, no se la verdad
<Blcklinux> ohh
<jorjoso> tengo ganas de dibujar un narval :3
<jesusElifelet> hola como estan todos un saludo muy especial voy a exponerles mi pregunta yo hace tiempo use ubuntu pero ahora uso kubuntu 10.10 y me a sido facil instalar un dvd de kubuntu ahora tengo un amigo a quien le quiero instalar ubuntu 10.10 pero en un dvd pero ya no recuerdo una pagina donde este actualizada con ubuntu 10.10 me podrian pasar no se una pagina donde exista un torrent o un mirror
<Blcklinux> voy a volver ainstalar elportable
<hkm> ubuntu.com?
<xangua> mmm para que quieres el dvd¿¿ con el cd basta jesusElifelet
<Guest86939> me ayudan por favor
<hkm> Guest86939, copia y pega amijo
<jorjoso> xangua: tu dices en el canal de launchpad aqui
<jorjoso> ?
<jorjoso> voy a probar
<jorjoso> gracias
<jesusElifelet> xangua, si pero mi amigo es aprindiz diria que no sabe ni windows y quiero enseñarle linus y quiero que tenga muchos programas instalados para que no sufra :)
<jesusElifelet> linux perdon
<xangua> jesusElifelet: el dvd no tiene muchos programas, solo tiene muchos idiomas
<hkm> Blcklinux, y si lo intentas con el instalador de windows?
<Guest86939> pero pegar y copiar lo hace como imagen y no me sirve
<xangua> los programas están en el repositorio, una vez instalado
<jesusElifelet> xangua, a ok. entiendo osea que al final tendre que enseñarle como instalarlo uno por uno yo pense que los programas de mas uso ya los tenia en el dvd como openoffice etc... como e visto eso en kubuntu
<xangua> jesusElifelet: todo eso ya viene en el cd
<hkm> jesusElifelet, por que no gnome?
<xangua> porque cada quien usa lo que le gusta
<hkm> si pero para ezeñar a alguien... me parece k gnome es mas apropiado
<cousteau> jesusElifelet, el openoffice viene en el cd
<jesusElifelet> hkm,  de hecho le enseñare gnome por eso le quiero instalar ubunt 10.10
<jesusElifelet> no le enseñare kubuntu eso ya lo tendra que aprender solo
<jesusElifelet> o buscar otra distro
<cousteau> a qué se va a dedicar? si es a algo específico tipo diseño artístico, a lo mejor le va bien UbuntuStudio
<hkm> bueno
<cousteau> pero en general, con Ubuntu normalito vale
<hkm> el cd te trae todo lo necesario para un usuario basico
<hkm> solo tendrias k meterle codecs de musica video
<hkm> y el flash
<cousteau> vamos, los ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jesusElifelet> cousteau,  bueno lo que quieres es usar editores de voz como audacity editar peliculas es lo que quiere mi amigo
<hkm> trae pitivi
<hkm> pa video
<hkm> y bueno le pones el audacity
<cousteau> jesusElifelet, ah... pues a lo mejor le interesa UbuntuStudio: viene con cosas de dibujo, sonido y vídeo
<hkm> xD
<cousteau> pero claro, también se le puede poner todo eso a un ubuntu normal
<jesusElifelet> cousteau,  buena ida :)
<jesusElifelet> cousteau, como es aprendis sera necesario enseñarle en el ubuntu normal
<jesusElifelet> pienso
<hkm> claro
<hkm> por eso decia k kde no era buena idea
<jesusElifelet> cousteau, o le meto ubuntu estudio?
<cousteau> jesusElifelet, en principio son iguales... pero vamos, no cuesta nada poner el ubuntu normal e instalar lo que sea
<cousteau> el studio que yo recuerde viene con el kernel en tiempo real, que está bien para cosas de sonido (en tiempo real)
<jesusElifelet> hkm, no no kde ese lo uso yo por que me gustan las cosas exageradas y efectos y el lujo :D
<jesusElifelet> cousteau, osea que el kernel esta adaptada para ello para editar videos y sonido
<cousteau> y con un montón de programas de edición
<hkm> jesusElifelet, si esta claro. solo replico :p
<cousteau> jesusElifelet, no sé qué tal va para editar vídeos y sonido... es más para sonido en tiempo real
<cousteau> es decir, que no tenga latencia, que por ejemplo pulse una tecla y suene inmediatamente una nota (en el caso de un piano)
<jesusElifelet> cousteau, pero de ahi se usan los mismo comando supongo en la terminal como ubuntu debian etc...
<cousteau> aunque eso con programas como Jack funciona también en el kernel normal
<cousteau> jesusElifelet, que yo sepa sí, es idéntico en todo lo demás
<jesusElifelet> cousteau, ok.... de hecho ya lo ando googleando creo que es justo lo que necesita mi amigo :)
<jesusElifelet> este es un ubuntu mas especialisado
<Kurdt> un ubuntu mas especializado?
<Kurdt> !
<Kurdt> whoaz
<hkm> xD
<hkm> mas enfocado en lo que quiere el amigo
<hkm> :p
<hkm> Blcklinux, eo
<jesusElifelet> no no no aclaro no pedi un ubuntu mas especializado,,,, quise decir que este ubuntu es mas especializado
<cousteau> sí, eso es
<Blcklinux> al reiniciar
<jesusElifelet> osea quise decir que ubuntustudio es mas espcializado que el ubuntu normal
<Blcklinux> ya me salieron mas ociones en el menu de winne
<hkm_> Blcklinux, volvi
<hkm_> Blcklinux, intentaste con uno que no sea portable?
<jesusElifelet> ya veo los videos de este  ubuntu funciona con kde
<cousteau> jesusElifelet, el normal es para el usuario medio, el studio es para el artista/compositor
<cousteau> no, con gnome...
<carlos_> hola tengo problemas con el skype en ubuntu 10.10 no funciona el microfono
<jesusElifelet> cousteau, estoy agradecido voy a estudiar este ubuntu :)
<cousteau> vas a studiar ese ubuntu?
<Blcklinux> creo que los portables no funciona bien por wine
<jesusElifelet> cousteau, si el ubuntustudio
<hkm_> Blcklinux, prueba uno normal
<hkm_> Blcklinux, mira el privado te pase un link
<Blcklinux> eso es lo que voy ha hacer
<cousteau> ??? parece que no existe linux-image-rt en maverick
<Blcklinux> como es que veo los privados
<hkm_> te aparece a la izkierda
<hkm_> mi nombre
<hkm_> abre ahi
<Blcklinux> le doy doble click y no pasa nada
<hkm_> mmm
<hkm_> un solo click
<hkm_> y te cambia de pestaña
<Blcklinux> no hace nada esta como estatiko alli
<Blcklinux> ya ya
<hkm_> ok
<hkm_> bb ppl
<Blcklinux> sudo apt-get install bleender
<Blcklinux> y me istala blender completo
<Blcklinux> ?
<Blcklinux>  No se ha podido localizar el paquete bleender
<alexanderunifiis> no es simplemente blender en vez de bleender?
<Blcklinux> ahh es con dos ee
<Blcklinux> no te entendi nada :))
<alexanderunifiis> creo que es con una sola 'e'
<Blcklinux> ahh
<alexanderunifiis> sudo apt-get install blender
<Blcklinux> dejame ver
<Blcklinux> sip
<Blcklinux> era eso
<Blcklinux> gracias
<Blcklinux> y solo escribinedo eso me baja la ultima version
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> cual es el comando para habrir un programa con un terminal
<seyacat> o en un terminal?
<Blcklinux> Imposible obtener http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjpeg/libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb  404  Not Found E: No se pudieron obtener algunos archivos, ¿quizás deba ejecutar apt-get update o deba intentarlo de nuevo con --fix-missing?
<xangua> y el programa sería¿ es adivinanza¿
<Blcklinux> blender
<xangua> Blcklinux: abre el centro de software> editar> orígnes de software y cambia el mirror de venezuela al servidor principal
<Blcklinux> dejame ver
<theowl> Al tratar de ingresar en algunas páginas web, por ejemplo (amazon.com) cuando trato de ingresar a mi cuenta (login y pass) la página queda en waiting... y nunca terminar de autenticarse Creí que era un problema global pero sólo sucede con mi máquina en ubuntu.
<theowl> Alguna ayuda please... gracias de antemano.
<theowl> Tampoco puedo realizar copias seguras (mediante scp) con archivos mayores a 5mb.
<issitta> hola todos
<dannyLopez> http://ciudadblanca.com/gama/chat/index.php en esa pagina me sice missing plugin, ¿como lo instalo?
<Blcklinux2> .
<kersinc07> buenas a todo
<kersinc07> como estan
<kersinc07> soy novato en linux
<kersinc07> i kiero k me ayudena entar a una carpeta via terminal
<kersinc07> alguien k me ayude
<gabymine> hola, alguien me podria ayudar con un problemita?
<novatillo> hola a todos alguien sabe si hay un canal de programacion en C en castellano
 * alexneb saluda 0/    !buenos dias!!!
 * xoan buenas
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> como puedo controlar los demonios que arrancan al inicio del sistema operativo?
<cousteau> d0lph1n, había una herramienta "Servicios" por algún lado
<d0lph1n> eso he leido por internet, pero en el menu actual no lo veo
<d0lph1n> uso Ubuntu 10.10
<cousteau> a mí me aparece en el kupfer pero no me hace nada, ni idea de qué pasa, creo que la tengo desinstalada
<cousteau> services-admin: orden no encontrada
<d0lph1n> puede ser algo de init.d??
<cousteau> en init.d están los que se inician, pero no si se inician o no, me parece
<d0lph1n> voy a probar rcconf
<cousteau> con   sudo /etc/init.d/miservicio (start|stop|restart)   (o con   sudo service miservicio (start|stop|restart)   ) los inicias y paras, pero no controlas si lo hacen automáticamente
<d0lph1n> y si hago un script al inicio que los pare?
<cousteau> nada, no encuentro el susodicho services-admin
<d0lph1n> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-start-stop-services-in-ubuntu-lucid-automatically/
<d0lph1n> cousteau, estoy probando el programa y por ahora me convence y mucho
<d0lph1n> cousteau, se puede seleccionar lo que quieres y lo que no, e incluso iniciar o parar el demonio
<cousteau> d0lph1n, ese programa me suena... es como la versión CLI del que te decía yo
<cousteau> si te apañas con ese, estupendo, porque parece que la versión GUI la han quitado
<d0lph1n> CLI qué significa?
<TheKernel> buenas
<d0lph1n> cousteau, GUI supongo que es gráfico, pero CLI?
<d0lph1n> ah va, es con comandos
<d0lph1n> lo siento no lo sabía
<cousteau> d0lph1n, Command-Line Interface
<cousteau> bueno, este de hecho sería TUI (Text User Interface)
<d0lph1n> cousteau, gracias =)
<Tiffon> nas
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas, tengo problemas creo con la reslcion dns, firefox, soo va en google, peudo buscar y moverme unica y exlusivamente por el dominio de goole, pero lo de mas nada....
<bl4ckc00k1e> que puede ser?
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, qué dns tienes?
<bl4ckc00k1e> cousteau, puse manal las de google, pero en resolv.conf, me acaba de cambiar a esto: domain google.com
<bl4ckc00k1e> search google.com
<bl4ckc00k1e> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<cousteau> qué sale si pones en terminal   nslookup youtube.com   ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> que es el router
<bl4ckc00k1e> me sale el router
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD
<bl4ckc00k1e> pera
<bl4ckc00k1e> como no tengo pastebind...
<bl4ckc00k1e> pego aqui con vuestro permiso:
<bl4ckc00k1e> Server:         192.168.0.1
<bl4ckc00k1e> Address:        192.168.0.1#53
<bl4ckc00k1e> Non-authoritative answer:
<bl4ckc00k1e> Name:   youtube.com
<bl4ckc00k1e> Address: 74.125.127.93
<bl4ckc00k1e> Name:   youtube.com
<bl4ckc00k1e> Address: 74.125.95.93
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, hacer eso es mala idea
<cousteau> además de molesto
<bl4ckc00k1e> cousteau, perdon, eso e sloq ue sale y en resolv.conf, antes de poner google, tenia algo de banknosek
<bl4ckc00k1e> y puse las dns en nameserver, pero me lo cambia a la ip del router
<cousteau> pero la IP de youtube está bien... a lo mejor lo que tienes es el DNS configurado en el router y no en el equipo, y en el equipo tienes configurado el router
<cousteau> de todas formas, deberías poder entrar en youtube con eso
<cousteau> si pones en firefox youtube.com, no te entra?
<bl4ckc00k1e> nop
<bl4ckc00k1e> ni crome
<cousteau> y si pones 74.125.127.93 ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> cousteau, rouer no es, ya que vistualizo, un windows y si va...
<bl4ckc00k1e> cousteau, a ver corrijo, a youtube si entro
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero en las demas no, se queda cargando, carga titulo, me sale que ipo de apache es y todo, pero se quda ahi... en blanco...
<bl4ckc00k1e> me salta google
<cousteau> te sale qué tipo de apache es??
<cousteau> te salta google? raro
<bl4ckc00k1e> cousteau, no xD en google no
<cousteau> cómo configuraste las DNS?
<bl4ckc00k1e> es GWS o algo asi
<bl4ckc00k1e> lo que pasa es lo sigueinte
<bl4ckc00k1e> por gogle y youtube va rapidisimo
<bl4ckc00k1e> iamgina que le doy a buscar ubuntu
<bl4ckc00k1e> me salen resultados
<bl4ckc00k1e> pincho en elink
<bl4ckc00k1e> y se mekeda la web en blanco, cargando
<bl4ckc00k1e> y si que recibo el header
<bl4ckc00k1e> modelo de apache conun addon e ip
<bl4ckc00k1e> asi a simple vista parece firefox, pero crome que lo acabo de instalar, hace lo mismo
<cousteau> si pones   nslookup ubuntu.com   te sale 91.189.94.156?
<bl4ckc00k1e> si
<bl4ckc00k1e> es raro n?
<cousteau> si pones en firefox ubuntu.com no te va a ubuntu?
<bl4ckc00k1e> cousteau, en ubuntu, ni me sale ni ip, ni header, ni na, se queda  en la pestaña cargando...
<cousteau> y si pones 91.189.94.156 sí que te va?
<bl4ckc00k1e> me resuelve el nombre  pero se queda igual
<bl4ckc00k1e> solo me va lo de google, youtube es de google, por eso me va, es raro...
<bl4ckc00k1e> cousteau, empezo este finde a irme lento cada vez mas y mas, asta que ha pasado esto...
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, si pones en firefox 91.189.94.156 qué pasa?
<bl4ckc00k1e> que se queda igual, con la ip en la url, y pone abajo: waiting www.ubuntu.com
<bl4ckc00k1e> y no cambia nada de la pagina
<cousteau> hmm...
<cousteau> con la ip debería funcionar...
<cousteau> a lo mejor es tu ISP que va lenta o algo
<bl4ckc00k1e> any ideas? cousteau tiene pinta de dns, en resolv.conf que deberia haber?
<cousteau> tienes algún otro programa abierto que se conecte a internet?
<bl4ckc00k1e> cousteau, no es el is. x que tengoun windows que encendi ahora denuevo, y va rapidisimo internet
<bl4ckc00k1e> is*
<bl4ckc00k1e> isp*
<cousteau> yo en mi resolv.conf tengo   nameserver 8.8.8.8   nameserver 8.8.4.4
<bl4ckc00k1e> cousteau, claro.. es que a mi me sale la ip del router
<cousteau> cómo configuraste las DNS de google?
<bl4ckc00k1e> editando ese fichero
<bl4ckc00k1e> reinicie
<bl4ckc00k1e> y se me quedo con la ip del router...
<Tarrasquero> holas
<bl4ckc00k1e> acabo de poner de nuevo las dns de google, y sigue igual
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, lo suyo sería editar la config en NetworkManager
<bl4ckc00k1e> domain google.com search google.com nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: que te ocurre?
<cousteau> abre el nm-connection-editor y edita tu conexión
<Tarrasquero> quieres conectar wifi?
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, en ese archivo dice "# Generated by NetworkManager"?
<bl4ckc00k1e> yo es que uso el wicd
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, buf... pues no te puedo ayudar
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: desavilita el wicd y probamos unos comandos
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero,  solo me va google y youtube, (la vistualizacion el internet va bien)
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> entonces nada
<cousteau> creo que no es necesario usar wicd, normalmente NetworkManager va bien
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: dns de tde?
<bl4ckc00k1e> cmo?
<Tarrasquero> telefonica de españa?
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, si
<cousteau> en su día no iba muy bien y había quien recomendaba usar wicd, creo que hoy en día es mejor usar network manager
<Tarrasquero> pues mira una cosa a ver
<cousteau> de todas formas, creo que lo suyo es decirle al gestor de red que modifique las dns, en vez de hacerlo a mano
<Tarrasquero> nano /etc/resolv.conf
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, ahi puse las dns de google
<Tarrasquero> no
<bl4ckc00k1e> y cuando reinicio aparece el router como nameserver
<Tarrasquero> las dns de telefonica
<Tarrasquero> haz esto
<bl4ckc00k1e> si, ademas yo em conecto amuchas wifis distintas
<Tarrasquero> echo nameserver 80.58.61.250 >>/etc/resolv.conf
<Tarrasquero> ese es el primario
<Tarrasquero> echo nameserver 80.58.61.254 >>/etc/resolv.conf
<Tarrasquero> ese el secundario
 * alexneb se despide---... piro a currar .. abrazoooo
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> borra las que pusiste antes
<Tarrasquero> y reconecta
<bl4ckc00k1e> domain y search que pongo
<Tarrasquero> hay nada mas
<Tarrasquero> digo en resolv.conf
<Tarrasquero> 'solo' eso
<bl4ckc00k1e> a ver...
<Tarrasquero> si no rula probamos otra cosita
<bl4ckc00k1e> no va
<bl4ckc00k1e> si k se ha metido en una...
<Tarrasquero> pues desavilita el wicd
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero solo en 1...
<bl4ckc00k1e> quito el demonio?
<Tarrasquero> pera navega o no?
<bl4ckc00k1e> no
<bl4ckc00k1e> te la muestra
<bl4ckc00k1e> y ya no carga nada mas de ahi
<bl4ckc00k1e> ya pare wicd
<Tarrasquero> iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid WLAB_XX key s:clave_ascii
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, en resolv.conf, se me volvioa poner la ip del rouer
<bl4ckc00k1e> voy
<Tarrasquero> siendo tu inerfaz wlan0
<Tarrasquero> pero haz iwconfig para ver si es asi
<Tarrasquero> yo conecto por linea de comandos, no uso demonio
<bl4ckc00k1e> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :   SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Tarrasquero> haz iwconfig
<bl4ckc00k1e> es wlan0
<Tarrasquero> ha con sudo
<bl4ckc00k1e> lo hice
<Tarrasquero> pusiste tu essid correcto
<bl4ckc00k1e> si, y la pass
<Tarrasquero> sensible a mayusculas y minusculas
<bl4ckc00k1e> puse las mayusculas y minuscuals correctas
<bl4ckc00k1e> :P
<Tarrasquero> pues yo lo hago asi
<Tarrasquero> haz esto
<bl4ckc00k1e> si no le pongo el key, no em dice nada
<Tarrasquero> sudo -i
<bl4ckc00k1e> se me pone en root
<Tarrasquero> y prueba de nuevo
<bl4ckc00k1e> sigue igual
<Tarrasquero> haz esto iwconfig wlan0 essid WLAB_XX key s:clave_ascii
<Tarrasquero> quita el modo
<bl4ckc00k1e> mismo mensaje
<Tarrasquero> joder
<Tarrasquero> ya es raro
<Tarrasquero> pero creo que deverias reiniciar para ello
<Tarrasquero> asi que...
<bl4ckc00k1e> ahora vuelvo pues
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, que tonto he sido, te hablo desde el mismo portatil, ya estaba conectado, pro eso no podia conectar por cosola
<bl4ckc00k1e> es raro, x queme salia desconectado
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: jajajja
<Tarrasquero> bueno mira, te va bien?
<Tarrasquero> o no?
<Tarrasquero> digo para dejarte los comandos de conexion
<Tarrasquero> y pruebes desconectado
<Tarrasquero> así es como yo conecto sin demonio, lo digo para que no halla conflictos
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.com/jVmJKnN8
<Tarrasquero> joe se fué
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<bl4ckc00k1e> imposible xD estoy por formtear
<PalinT> hola
<PalinT> alguien tiene skype ?
<PalinT> para poder hablar por micro
<PalinT> de una ayuda
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, puede influir en esto el tema de about:config de firefox? el crome tampoco va... pero por sia caso
<PalinT> ?
<fosco_> PalinT: asegurate de que el volumen del micro no está a cero ni silenciado
<fosco_> bl4ckc00k1e: cual es el problema con firefox?
<PalinT> no
<PalinT> es
<PalinT> que
<PalinT> quiero hablar con alguien
<PalinT> necesito ayuda
<PalinT> con el ubuntu 10.10 que quiero ver si es compatible con mi targeta
<bl4ckc00k1e> fosco_, no creo que sea de firefox, x que todos los exploradores hacen lo mismo, solo me navegan por google y youtube
<fosco_> si tienes sonido en el sistema debes tener sonido en skype
<fosco_> simplemente revisa que ningun volumen esté a cero
<PalinT> por que veo que no sigue la instalacion se bloquea la pantalla a al reiniciar mi pc y escojer el arranque de ubuntu
<bl4ckc00k1e> y en resolv.conf, cuando em conecto me cambia el nameserver a la ip del router
<fosco_> bl4ckc00k1e: entra en la configuracion del router y ponle otras DNS
<fosco_> por ejemplo las de opendns
<bl4ckc00k1e> fosco_, no es cosa del router, las virtualizaciones van bien
<fosco_> PalinT: ok, no te había entendido
<bl4ckc00k1e> y otras wifis tambien
<fosco_> en que punto se para la instalacion?
<PalinT> tu tienes skype fosco ?
<PalinT> para poder explicarte mi problema
<fosco_> si, pero no lo voy a usar para soporte
<PalinT> por favor
<PalinT> solo quiero aclarar una duda
<fosco_> no, si tienes alguna duda planteala aqui
<PalinT> me da mamera escribir :S
<PalinT> bueno pille
<PalinT> cuando instalo ubuntu 10.10 en wl windows7 con el wubi instala bn
<PalinT> pero al reiniciar mi PC para iniciar con ubuntu para que siga la instalacion
<PalinT> re conjela
<PalinT> la pantalla
<PalinT> y note que era la targeta grafica que hacia eso
<PalinT> pero con el ubuntu 10.04 no me pasa eso
<fosco_> que grafica tienes?
<PalinT> sabes que puedo hacer hay ?
<PalinT> tengo una
<PalinT> GT 240 1GB DRR5
<fosco_> al iniciar ves el menu del grub?
<PalinT> ocea
<PalinT> voy al grub
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: ?
<PalinT> escojo ubuntu
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, sigo aqui...
<PalinT> inicia ubntu cargando el flash ese
<PalinT> y de hay
<PalinT> poh se conjela la pantalla
<Tarrasquero> vamos a ver
<PalinT> apareciendo cosas de windows 7 pero borrosos
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, no entiendo, por que me va el irc,y el http va jodido
<Tarrasquero> los server de irc usan proxi no se si por eso
<fosco_> PalinT: en el menu del grub tienes un modo recuperacion
<fosco_> entra ahi y dale a reparar entorno grafico o algo asi
<PalinT> no no me sale
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: una vez desavilitado del arranque el demonio reinicia y prueba modificando este comando a tus necesidades
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.com/WjcRuKk1
<Tarrasquero> recuerda que le asignas un 'alias' el cual es conectar
<Tarrasquero> si todo va bien reciviras respuesta de google
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, ponemlo en un privado
<bl4ckc00k1e> que no puedo verlo
<bl4ckc00k1e> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> ok
<bl4ckc00k1e> el kopete messenger tambien me va
<bl4ckc00k1e> es solo problema del protocolo http
<bl4ckc00k1e> reinicio
<Tarrasquero> ok
<bl4ckc00k1e> una pregunta: about:config del firefox, afecta a todos los exploradores?
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: ?
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: como fué la experiencia?
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, afecta sólo a tu configuración de firefox
<cousteau> (y si tienes varios "perfiles" de firefox, sólo afecta a la actual)
<lautarus> Buenas
<lautarus> Una pregunta tengo: recien instale kubuntu 10.10, actualice sistema a kernel 2.6.35.24 y no me arrancan las X. Alguna idea? gracias
<lautarus> (tambien instale nvidia-drivers)
<erUSUL> lautarus: que tarjeta grafica/drivers usas?
<lautarus> nivida erUSUL
<lautarus> nvidia*
<erUSUL> como los instalaste?
<lautarus> se me queda el login en consola,
<lautarus> mmm mediante el metodo normal
<lautarus> no recuerdo como se llama
<lautarus> drivers propietarios creo
<lautarus> el metodo que te ofrece ubuntu normalmente, de aplicar los drivers privativos...
<erUSUL> ok
<lautarus> yo pensaba que era el kernel nuevo. Parece ser que no es así
<lautarus> ejecuté kdm, pero nada
<lautarus> los servicios estaban todos con el signo '?'
<lautarus> (ninguno levantado segun parece)
<erUSUL> lautarus: puedes mirar el log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cousteau> lautarus, probaste arrancando con el kernel antiguo?
<lautarus> ahora miro el log, y estoy en las X con kernel viejo, anterior digamos
<erUSUL> lautarus: no vale; tieines que mirar el log en un arranque fallido
<lautarus> ok miro
<cousteau> lautarus, espera, estás en X?
<lautarus> si
<lautarus> si cousteau
<cousteau> entonces sí que es por el kernel, no? si con el antiguo va y con el nuevo no...
<erUSUL> lautarus: arranca el kernel que falla y haz una cpia del log despues ya puedes arrancar al kernel antiguo y pegarlo en un pastebin o lo que sea
<lautarus> ok erUSUL vamos a ver qué pasa, gracias mientras tanto eh :)
<erUSUL> nada
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e:
<lautarus> http://pastebin.com/kwJx5nq8 aquí está el kernel.log erUSUL
<fosco__> buenas
<lautarus> buenos dias fosco__
<erUSUL> lautarus: yo dije el /var/log/Xorg.0.log ...
<lautarus> ok ya lo pego e napastebin
<lautarus> http://pastebin.com/wsHMB4cT
<lautarus> ahí está el xorg.log.fallido
<lautarus> falló el driver.... parece.
<cmaiz82> si
<erUSUL> lautarus: has probado a reinstalar los paquetes nvidia-glx- que tengas instalados?
<cmaiz82> el driver nvidia
<lautarus> no erUSUL voy a ver eso
<cmaiz82> o nvidia-xconfig
<cmaiz82> no?
<lautarus> erUSUL, lo hago desde el kernel nuevo en consola?
<erUSUL> si puedes si
<lautarus> ok erUSUL busco el nvidia-glx y algo mas? por las dudas
<erUSUL> no se me ocurre otro
<lautarus> ok volveré lo más rápido posible, gracias de nuevo a todos
<erUSUL> creo que es un bug en ubuntu al actualizar el kernel no actualizaron ( o lo hicieron mal ) el driover de nvidia ...
<cmaiz82> y porque no instalar el de la pagina de nvidia? erUSUL
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: porque es un engorro; cada vez que cambien el kernel hay que reinstalarlo
<cmaiz82> pero estará mas actualizado no?
<TrueNhero> ./depcomp: línea 1: /usr/share/automake-1.10/depcomp: No existe el fichero o el directorio make: *** [svgtosif-list.o] Error 127
<TrueNhero> ayuda
<TrueNhero> http://pastebin.com/8B1rNjxk
<laut> erusul, inicie con el kernel nuevo (soy lautarus), empero no sé cual paquete reinstalar, tenias razon (si puedes)
<laut> (no pude)
<fosco_> cmaiz82, en general el driver directo de nvidia no es necesario, usalo unicamente si el driver de los repositorios de ubuntu no te funciona, es mucho más sencillo de instalar y mantener
<cmaiz82> instalate el xml2 TrueNhero que te lo pide
<cmaiz82> no si la verdad que uso el de los repos, pero alguna otra instalación si instalé el de la pagina de nvidia
<cmaiz82> no sabia que hay que reinstalar a cada cambio de kernel
<TrueNhero> grax cmaiz82
<laut> alguien me leyo mas arriba? problemas con el nvidia tambien
<cmaiz82> si, laut, como vas?
<erUSUL> laut: reinstala el que tengas instalado de los nvidia-glx
<laut> no se cual tengo instalado erusul, no recuerdo el comando ....
<laut> perdon cmaiz82 no te habia leido, en consola es mas dificil de leer los mensajes :-)
<erUSUL> laut: a ver « dpkg -l | grep '^ii.*nvidia-glx.*' » te devuelve algo ?
<laut> ok, me fijo ahora
 * alexneb a estudiar el joomla!!
<cmaiz82> a mi me salen varios
<laut> nada erusul
<laut> a mi ninguno
<erUSUL> laut: a ver « dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia-glx' » y asi ?
<cmaiz82> asi lo he escrito yo
<laut> veamos
<laut> dkpg - ele?
<laut> o 1
<cmaiz82> sip
<laut> oki
<erUSUL> laut: l de laut
<laut> jeje ya veo
<cmaiz82> jeje muy agudo
<erUSUL> laut: usa una fuente en que sea facil distinguirlos ;P
<laut> estoy leyendo pa escribir
<erUSUL> laut: la l del 1 y la O del 0
<cmaiz82> si, la verdad que eso es un problema
<cmaiz82> que tipografía utilizas tu erUSUL
<erUSUL> deja vu mono
<laut> dpkg -l | grep 'nvidia-glx' -nada-
<cmaiz82> creo que la misma que yo
<cmaiz82> entonces tendrás que instalarlo, no?
<laut> no lo se hace mucho que no utilizo ubuntu :) probemos y gracias pa ti tambien cmaiz
<cmaiz82> el nvidia-current será
<cmaiz82> imagino
<cmaiz82> nada solo intento ayudar
<erUSUL> laut: a ver de alguna manera se desinstalo el driver usa Sistema>Admin...>controladores de hardware para instalarlo otra vez
<cmaiz82> pero no estaba en consola?
<erUSUL> laut: o sino tienes X intenta con « sudo jockey-text »
<laut> estoy en consola si
<laut> jockey a esa no la tenia...
<laut> esta buscando. Muy bueno
<laut> Buscando controladores disponibles... (termino con esta frase y nada mas)
<cmaiz82> ya ves, un máquina erUSUL
<cmaiz82> que tarjeta estás usando laut ?
<laut> nvidia 6150 nforce 430 (algo asi)
<laut> inte3grada-onboard-lo-que-sea-furula-mas-o-menos :-)
<cmaiz82> y que tal va, te encuentra algo?
<laut> cmaiz82 , no me encontro nada
<laut> puse mas arriba que termino ya hace rato, pero con esa frase...
<laut> no se si lo use mal o que
<laut> no me encontro nada, como hago para saber cual nvidia tengo instalado? drivers digo.
<laut> asi instalo el glx como me dijo erusull
<cmaiz82> será nvidia-glx
<cmaiz82> pero no estoy seguro
<cmaiz82> no se tanto como el
<cmaiz82> (o ella)
<laut> creo que es El, pero el caso cmaiz es que hay varios glx-numero*
<cmaiz82> eso serán las versiones
<laut> si
<cmaiz82> yo probaria la mas alta (nueva)
<laut> y si no corresponde? no quiero meter la pata
<cmaiz82> o el nvidia-current
<cmaiz82> ese es el que me sale a mi instalado
<cmaiz82> espera un poco a ver que dice el jefe
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene atom 330?
<TrueNhero> o lo ha PROBADO CON ubuntu?
<laut> si cmaiz a mi me sale tambien el nvidia-current, pero no me dice version, voy a ver que hago mientras
<cmaiz82> a mi siempre que instalo ubuntu de nuevas me dice nvidia-current [recomendado]
<cmaiz82> puedes probar y si no funciona siempre puedes desinstalarlo
<laut> aja veo
<laut> voy a purgarlo e instalarlo nuevamente con el kernel corriente
<laut> 260
<cmaiz82> ese tengo yo laut
<granjero> hola, donde puedo encotrar data para aprender a entender los logs de un ubuntu server?
<lautar> bueno, como que meti la pata, purgue nvidia-current, lo instale, luego al nvidia-glx-185 Y no arrancan las X
<lautar> tambien reinicie y nada...
<erAbuelo> buenas
<cannon> buenos dias...
<lautar> erabuelo, que hago? estoy perdido en las nubes de consolas......
<lautar> (nvidia)
<george2002_> lautar: que nvidia tienes?
<lautar> instale nvidia-glx-185
<erAbuelo> hola lautar
<lautar> hola
<granjero> lautar, trataste de entrar en la forma de recuperacion que ofrece el grub?
<lautar> no granjero
<erAbuelo> lautar: le indicaste al X que use el controlador de nvidia ?
<lautar> nop, no se como hacerlo erabuelo
<erAbuelo> lautar: busca nvidia-config o algo asi
<erAbuelo> espera
<lautar> buscando
<erAbuelo> nvidia-settings o nvidia-xconfig
<gustavo> Hola que tal una consulta tengo instalado mi ubuntu en un disco y quiero instalarlo en otro tal cual esta que herramienta puedo utilizar  ?
<erAbuelo> uno de esos dos
<lautar> oki
<lautar> nvidia-settings
<TrueNhero> /bin/bash: xml2-config: orden no encontrada
<george2002_> lautar: esa es la gui, solo te corre en la x
<cannon> tengo algunos pequeños problemas con las particiones... de hecho tengo desde sda 1 a sda11... ubuntu 9.10 ... alguien por ahi me informo que esta version tiene soporte hasta mediados de este año... por tanto creo que es mas facil actualizarme instalando una version limpia...  ahi tengo un par de preguntas...
<lautar> listo nvidia-xconfig me genero un nuevo xorg, veamos si arranca
<cannon> uno... que version me recomiendan  y dos... habia probado de instalar ubuntu studio pero no me reconocio la wifi... me asusta un poco pensar que  otra version tuviera el mismo problema
<EGCdigital> en windows todo funciona.
<erAbuelo> EGCdigital: eres un pelin cansino xD
<cannon> :( tan todos durmiendo todavia... parece
<novalettres> EGCdigital: ve entonces a #windows
<EGCdigital> ni a mi madre le hago caso menos a ti novalettres !
<EGCdigital> por cierto que sera de ella no la llamo hace 3 anios!
<EGCdigital> a mas!
<novalettres> EGCdigital: no hagas flamewar tonces, este es un canal de ubuntu, para eso esta ubuntu-es-offtopic
<EGCdigital> ZzZZz
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<erAbuelo> hola fosco_
<fosco_> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> :)
<fosco_> cannon, te recomiendo la ultima version de ubuntu disponible, la 10.10
<lautaru> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia"  (module specific error, 0) eso me dice ahorita, alguna idea? meti la pata de nuevo seguramente
<erAbuelo> lautaru: luego de meter el driver reiniciaste el ordenador ?
<lautaru> si er.
<lautaru> para que carguen bien todos los modulos supongo -....
<cannon> grax fosco ...
<fosco_> lautaru, lo primero que yo haría sería restaurar el entorno gráfico para poder trabajar más cómodamente
<cannon> la voy a bajar y la instalo de cero... bien limpia....
<fosco_> después ya arreglaremos lo del driver
<lautaru> fosco como hago eso?
<fosco_> lautaru, desde el modo texto entra y ejecuta
<fosco_> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> busca la linea Driver "nvidia" y la cambias por Driver "vesa"
<lautaru> ah ok,
<lautaru> recuerdo ahora gracias fosco_
<fosco_> guardas y sales de nano con ctrl+g y ctrl+o creo recordar
<fosco_> reinicias y tendrçás un mod grafico basico pero funcional
<lautaru> si si eso esta ok, ajam
<lautaru> veo, gracias !
<fosco_> venga, cuando lo tengas vuelves
<lautaru> oki
<hkm> wenas gente
<hkm> un programa el cual yo hable por ell microfono y el escriba?
<cannon> bajando la  10.10
<lautarus> aqui estoy con driver "vesa", no hay nada mejor... :-)
<hkm> alguien cononco xvoice?
<fosco_> lautarus, ok, ahora intentaremos restaurar el driver de nvidia, si falla algo ya sabes como recuperar un entorno basico
<hkm> alguien conoce xvoice?
<fosco_> primero: que grafica tienes? lspci | grep -i vga
<lautarus> ok fosco_  -disculpa estaba hablando con mi madre- hagamoslo...
<fosco_> hkm, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/54745 el post es algo viejo pero supongo que la información te servirá
<lautarus> ok viendo
<fosco_> lautarus, no, pra ti era esto: <fosco_> primero: que grafica tienes? lspci | grep -i vga
<hkm> fosco_, gracias, pero el link de perlbox no rula
<lautarus> si me di cuenta... Esto, es, nvidia gforce 6150 nforce 430 (de memoria)
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga <- esto te lo dirá seguro
<hkm> fosco_, tampoco quiero eso cocretamente, solo que tengo un trabajo de jhistopria para hoy, y es copiar y copiar
<hkm> fosco_, entonces queria dictar y que copie solo :p
<lautarus> no me sale nada, es muy extraño
<Tarrasquero> VGA
<Tarrasquero> mayuscula
<lautarus> gracias Tarrasquero
<Blcklinux> hola
<hkm> Blcklinux, wenas, te funciono akello?
<fosco_> el -i hace inutil las mayusculas, revisa q lo estás escribiendo bien
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga
<lautarus> 0:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Blcklinux> alli
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Blcklinux> no quiere instaalr maya
<Blcklinux> se cae en la mitad de la instalacion
<hkm> Blcklinux, dejalo y usa blender
<Blcklinux> eso creo
<Blcklinux> ya lo baje
<cannon> tarrasquero... buenas como estas?
<Blcklinux> creo que debo asumir
<Tarrasquero> bien
<Tarrasquero> y tu?
<Blcklinux> debo buscar video tutoriale de blender
<bifus> hola
<cannon> me alegro...  yo tb... decidi lo mas sano... baje la 10.10  y voy a instalarla limpiecita...
<bifus> si yo tengo en bash una variable, ¿sabeis como puedo sacar los n primeros o ultimos caracteres?
<fosco_> lautarus, ok, ahora veamos que driver de nvidia tienes instalado, lo instalaste desde los repositorios?
<Tarrasquero> si es otra opcion
<cannon> mmmm con que grabo la imagen iso que baje  en un dvd??
<Tarrasquero> con brasero, k3b...
<cannon> sii me va a liberar los espacios perdidos... y de ahi vere que hago con el guindows para mi señora
<fosco_> bifus, cut
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<lautarus> no fosco_  desde consola al tanteo, puse los nvidia-current y nvidia-glx-175
<cannon> brasero.. se instala??
<fosco_> ok, ejecuta dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<fosco_> y desinstalas todos los paquetes de drivers que aparezcan
<fosco_> los probaremos uno por uno
<fosco_> cannon, brasero va instalado de serie en ubuntu
<cannon> me averguenzo  pero no lo encuentro
<fosco_> cannon, abre un terminal y escribe brasero
<cannon> okz... tks
<lautarus> http://pastebin.com/cV0RuWMG aqui esta el dpkg -l | grep nvidia fosco_
<fosco_> lautarus, ok, quitalos todos
<lautarus> ok
<cannon> :)  grabando iso...
<lautarus> listo fosco_  removidos
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<Tarrasquero> ese es bueno :)
<fosco_> cuando haya acabado sudo nvidia-xconfig && sudo reboot
<fosco_> y cruza los dedos
<lautarus> disculpa fosco_  como sabes que es ese ?
<lautarus> el numero del driver digo
<fosco_> lautarus, no lo se seguro, pero ese deberia funcionar
<Tarrasquero> lautarus: es el recoemndado
<lautarus> ok alla vamos
<lautarus> Tarrasquero, ok
<lautarus> veo
<luis_lopez> bifus, echo "test123" | awk '{print substr($1,length($1)-2)}' <- esa es la idea...
<fosco_> que profesional luis_lopez ;)
<lautarus> pego los mensajes que me salieron ? me suenan un poco raros
<bifus> xd
<bifus> gracias
<fosco_> cut es bastante más sencillo de usar
<hkm> gentealguien tiene una guia basica
<fosco_> lautarus, ok, pastebin todo
<hkm> de como se compilan los programas?
<hkm> o como se instalan?
<fosco_> hkm, para instalar programas usa el centro de software
<lautarus> http://pastebin.com/VHFMfmBn
<hkm> el xvoice no sale ahi
<fosco_> si es un programa que no está en el centro de software descomprimelo y lee el README o INSTALL que lleva
<hkm> ok
<lautarus> parece ser que está ok fosco_  -para mi-, solo dice que no tengo los sources
<lautarus> o headers, quien sabe
<fosco_> lautarus, no es un problema serio, pero por si acaso instala tambien el paquete nvidia-185-libvdpau
<lautarus> ok
<lautarus> listo, reinicio
<lautarus> retoco al xorg o ejecuto nvidia-xconfig ?
<cannon> tarrasquero... toy listo... ultima pregunta antes de empezar... si ocupo todo el espacio del disco, despues puedo  particionar un lugarcito para el guindow de mi sra.??
<fosco_> solamente sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Tarrasquero> si pero yo lo dejaria ya
<lautarus> ahi voy
<fosco_> cannon, si tienes pensado poner win es buena idea hacerlo ANTES de instalar ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> pero quieres instalar windows 1º o 2º?
<Tarrasquero> a eso iva
<hkm> fosco_, me dice k ejecute primero el configure ./configure luego k ponga make
<hkm> fosco_, pero al poner make no pasa nada
<cannon> a ver.. queria matar dos pajaros de un solo tiro... este tarro es un laptot toshiba que venia con %&&%guin vista... quise instalarle el xp.. (de los males el menor) y  nunca me dejo... pense que si ahora instalaba primero el ubuntu, podria particionar de forma que el xp me reconociera la particion... no se si se puede o no...
<xangua> !compilar | hkm
<hkm> fosco_, no se especificon ningun fichero y no se encontor ningunn make file
<kubot> hkm: Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<Tarrasquero> cannon: acuerdate en que particion/disco instalas cada cual para poder colocar el grub donde te convenga
<cannon> si no.. na que hacer dejarle el win seven  no mas
<hkm> xangua, ty
<cannon> por eso pensaba que seria t6al vez una solucion partir con ubuntu... y deespues gestionar particiones...
<fosco_> hkm, eso es porque seguramente el .configure falló, debes fijarte bien en los mensajes y darle todo lo que vaya pidiendo
<Tarrasquero> cannon: que particion?
<fosco_> seguramente necesitarás instalar algunas librerías de desarrollo
<Tarrasquero> el win2 no puede hapceder a linux
<hkm> fosco_, oka ty
<cannon> ... primero instalar ubuntu.... luego crear una particion e instalar el win xp de preferencia
<Tarrasquero> como quieras pero win2 partira el grub
<hkm> cannon, al contrario, primero windows..
<hkm> cannon, windows daña el grup de arranque si no estoy mal
<hkm> grub*
<Tarrasquero> y colocara su cargador al inicio del disco
<Tarrasquero> y si eso ocurre no podrás apceder a ubuntu ni con super grub
<erAbuelo> bifus: para variables en bash es mas facil ${variable: desplazamiento:longitud} y si desplazamiento es negativo cuenta desde el final
<cannon> shuatas ok... foc/&%$/&%win2
<Tarrasquero> otra cosa seria instalar ubuntu y colocarle el grup en la 2ª particion
<Tarrasquero> arrancarias con supergru
<Tarrasquero> y win2 arrancaria normal
<bifus> erAbuelo: asi lo estaba probando al principio pero me daba un error de bad sustitution dentro del script
<cannon> mmm creo que hare primero win2.. y luego ubuntu, asi siempre arrancara primero ubuntu... de a poco mi sra se acostumbrara a ubuntu y adios win2
<Tarrasquero> ok ;)ç
<cannon> nos vemos mas tarde si todo va bien....
<cannon> grax a todos
<lautar> no funciono, ejecut nvidia-xconfig reinicie y no arrancan las X
<lautar> ejecute*
<fosco_> lautar, pues probaremos con otro driver
<fosco_> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-185
<lautar> ahi vamos
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 nvidia-glx-180 & sudo nvidia-xconfig && sudo reboot
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: me suena raro y no se si se procede así
<Tarrasquero> fan y hal deven estar instalados y ejecutando
<Tarrasquero> o sea hal ejecutando
<lautar> Tarrasquero hablas de mi problema?
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<lautar> veo
<hkm> configure: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu failed
<hkm> problema de arquitectura?
<Ramir00> hola, estoy usando samba para compartir carpetas, desde w7 puedo entrar al equipo con linux, pero al reves no, que puede ser?
<erAbuelo> Ramir00: en w7 tienen password los usuarios ?
<hkm> por el nombre de la estacion de trabajo
<hkm> ponlo en linux en mayusculas
<Ramir00> workgroup es el mismo y lo puse en mayuscula, pero linux me pide que ingrese dominio no workgroup es lo mismo?
<Ramir00> en usuario le pongo el usuario linux o win?
<Ramir00> en contraseña, le pongo la contraseña que me dio win
<hkm> tiene k ser el mismo nombre
<hkm> osea workgroup
<hkm> pero en linux te lo toma en minusculas
<Ramir00> yo te digo usuario
<hkm> ponlo en mayusculas
<erAbuelo> Ramir00: para samba dominio=workgroup, basicamente
<Ramir00> ok
<Ramir00> el usuario?
<hkm> mmm
<Ramir00> el de linux o win?
<erUSUL> Ramir00: no tendras firewall en win7?
<hkm> en linux pon el de windows
<hkm> a mi me solucionaba lo de las mayusculas
<hkm> por tonto que parezca
<hkm> configure: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu failed
<hkm> eso es problema de arquitectura? o?
<Ramir00> si eso le habia prestado atencion y lo puse en mayuscula
<Ramir00> en usuario pongo el nombre de usuario de windows
<Ramir00> y en contraseña la que dio win7
<hkm> no tiene por que
<hkm> haz de crear un usuario me parece
<Ramir00> algunas veces se pone loco y me dice que esta cargando el equipo pero se queda ahi
<hkm> con permisos de compartir
<hkm> y crear la carpeta compartida
<hkm> la verdad k en w7 nunca lo he heco
<hkm> hecho* solo en xp
<Ramir00> usario= usuario windows.....dominio=workgroup.......contraseña: contraseña que me dio windows
<hkm> si
<hkm> pero en windows activaste compartir archivos e impresoras?
<hkm> o algo asi parecido era
<Ramir00> hice un grupo en el hogar
<Ramir00> las que tienen w7 comparten bien
<Ramir00> mientras no ponga usuarios especificos por que no funciona
<hkm> pero a ver
<hkm> logras entrar de donde a donde?
<Ramir00> de w7 a linux entro....
<Ramir00> tengo 3 maquinas
<Ramir00> dos con w7
<Ramir00> y una xubuntu
<hkm> osea k el problema esta en windows chapusero
<hkm> creaste el grupo de red no?
<Ramir00> si....
<Ramir00> grupo en el hogar
<Ramir00> que es con contraseña
<hkm_> conexion down
<hkm_> creaste los usuarios con permisos?
<Ramir00> donde?
<hkm_> en windows
<Ramir00> es que windows detecta las redes automaticamente y te dice si te queres unir
<Ramir00> asi me paso entre windows
<Ramir00> pero para linux no me dio esa opcion
<hkm_> pero los dos w7 se comunican bien?
<Ramir00> si, pero si quiero elegir usuarios especificos para compartirr algo me da problema pero eso es otra cosa
<Ramir00> si pongo x carpeta compartir en el hogar funciona
<Ramir00> ya estube probando
<Ramir00> en w7 abri archivos en linux
<Ramir00> y funciona bien
<Ramir00> hay veces que me pone abriendo el equipo windows pero se queda ahi
<hkm_> leyendo pera
<Ramir00> ok
<hkm_> en win 7 han de tener el windows live assistance instalado
<hkm_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/117415
<hkm_> creo k hay k desinstalar ese programa
<hkm_> lo tienes instalado?
<hkm_> akii hay otro que dice k fue al contrario, necesito instalarlo
<Ramir00> leyendo......
<hkm_> bb ppl
 * alexneb viendo una seirie
<tulio> /join trujillo
<tulio> #join trujillo
<erUSUL> tulio: /join #trujillo
<tulio> hola mis amigos ubunteros tengo un problema como hago para ver archivos de publicher?
 * cousteau busca "publicher" en google
<fosco_> que yo sepa no hay ninguna aplicacion que permita abrir archivos publisher
<fosco_> aunque puedes usar herramientas online para pasarlos a otro formato, como PDF en esta pagina
<fosco_> http://www.k2pdf.com/convert.html
<erUSUL> no; scribus tampoco puede ... por lo que veo
<cousteau> creo que es la primera vez que oigo hablar de publisher
<tulio> buenas tardes mi pana mira como hago para que en las ventanas me salgan los iconos de minimizar, maximizar y cerrar
<dabor> tulio, http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Import_Publisher_to_Scribus
<cousteau> tulio, deberían salir... ¿no te aparece la barra de título?
<tulio> no mi pana no me salen y no se por que ??
<tulio> para salir cerrar la ventana tengo que darle archivo salir
<tulio> por que sera que no me salen???
<fosco_> tulio, pulsa alt+f2, aparecerá un cuadro de dialogo
<fosco_> en ese cuadro pon metacity --replace
<erUSUL> dabor: o sea publisher -[copy paste]->word--[abrir doc]->oo.org writter->oo.org draw --> scribus ....
<cousteau> tulio, a veces por culpa de Compiz no salen
<fosco_> la pantalla parpadeará un poco y aparecerán los bordes
<cousteau> no sé cómo se arregla (aparte de quitar los efectos como dice fosco_)
<tulio> gracias mi pana ya me salieron les debo una
<tulio> 0
<fosco_> ok
<tulio> 0/
<dabor> erUSUL, asi parece, un poco engorroso si uno tiene 200 archivos :-)
<tulio> y eso era por que mi paa
<erUSUL> sep
<tulio> pana
<Ramir00> una pregunta cuando samba pide contraseña para acceder a una carpeta windows, pide la contraseña del usuario windows., o la contraseña de la red???
<Ramir00> de la red windows
<cousteau> la del usuario de windows, me parece
<dabor> Ramir00, la misma que alguno de los usuarios windows con permisos
<Ramir00> ok al equipo que w7 le voy a poner una contraseña de usuario por que no tiene
<cousteau> sí, me parece que necesitas ponerle contraseña al usuario si no la tiene
<Ant-> hola
<Ant-> donde puedo modificar el grub?
<Ramir00> como hago para desinstalar samba por completo, todo que no queda nada
<Ramir00> en synaptic pincho todo lo que diga samba?
<fosco_> Ant-, algunas de las opciones basicas las puedes cambiar con startupmanager
<fosco_> para el resto de opciones lo mejor es no tocar
<Ant-> resulta que estaba en etc/default/grub , gracias igual fosco
<fosco_> ok, aunque es mejor no tocar si no sabes exactamente lo que haces
<Ant-> si lo modifique un par de veces anteriormente, el tema que no encontraba el dichoso "menu.lst"
<Ant-> resulta que tenia que ejecutar update-grub y buscar el grub.cfg
<Varc> Buenos dias
<Ant-> reinicio, wish me luck
<Varc> Good luck :D
<Varc> !hola | LeonLine
<kubot> LeonLine: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<LeonLine> hola
<Varc> Bienvenido
<angel_vc> amigos ayuda, tengo un mf626 y quiero compartir internet por Lan. Gracias!!
<erUSUL> !ics
<kubot> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Varc> erUSUL: Que tal amigo
<erUSUL> bien; gracias
<Varc> Me alegro de eso.
<angel_vc> Hola amigos, que tal sera que me pueden ayudar??
<Varc> angel_vc: Ya te respondieron
<angel_vc> ah ok, gracias!!
<erUSUL> angel_vc: da un poco mas de detalle sobre el problem
<angel_vc> ok mira tengo un modem internet por usb por Lan un router el cual quiero sacar la señal por el mismo para compartirla.
<erUSUL> angel_vc: entonces sigue el how to. si el modem está configurado con network manager son unpar de clicks
<angel_vc> los dos estan activos pero no me llega señal a la otra pc.
<erUSUL> angel_vc: pero configuraste para que la conexion usb fuera compartida?
<angel_vc> no. en un tuto que vi me decia que la compartiera por Lan.
<erUSUL> angel_vc: y como hiciste eso?
<erUSUL> angel_vc: es decir que decia el tuto que hicieras ...
<angel_vc> El tuto decia lo siguente:
<angel_vc> que la pestaña del ajuste IPV4 al lado del donde dice metodo escogiera la opcion compartida con todos los usuarios y luego reiniciara.
<erUSUL> angel_vc: bien; y no funciona?
<angel_vc> no me llega internet a otra pc con win2
<erUSUL> angel_vc: que error tienes en la otra pc?
<erUSUL> angel_vc: puedes hacer « ping www.goog.com » ?
<angel_vc> no me da error solo que no prende el led del wifi de la otra pc y el explorador no abre las paginas.
<angel_vc> osea en pocas palabras, las luces del router no titilan
<luklew> hi everybody :)
<Ramir00> alguien tiene un pc con w7 y xubuntu y puede compartir las carpetas y no le dio ningun tipo de problemas las contraseñas ?
<luklew> hmm... is it not english channel?
<luklew> oh, no...
<Ramir00> sorry
<luklew> no, no, my bad :)
<Ramir00> nou
<Ramir00> español
<Ramir00> ubuntu channel
<luklew> i thought it is english ubuntu channel :)
<luklew> because i want to learn english :D
<Ramir00> my english is bad
<luklew> but spanish is a beautiful language
<m4v> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<luklew> ok, i go from here :( have a nice day
<Varc> If you wanna you can stay here
<luklew> hurray! :D
<Varc> :P
<luklew> but i won't understand anything
<Varc> Google traslate is a good idea
<luklew> i never speak in spanish :D
<Ramir00> is no good
<luklew> prueba, prueba de traducción de Google
<m4v> please everyone stay on topic, Spanish support.
<m4v> you can go to chat in #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Ramir00> please, go home
<luklew> oo! ok, thanks!
<luklew> thanks you :)
<Varc> Oigan, saben que me baje Xfire pero tambien un antivirus y ahora todos los paquetes se me abren con el antivirus, hay algun comando para instalar el programa desde la terminal?
<Ramir00> alguien tiene problemas para compartir archivos entre ubuntu y windows 7? no encuentro solucion googleando
<Varc> Ramir00: Tu eres el que dijo que se iba a cambiar a Windows de nuevo? xD
<Ramir00> menti
<Varc> xD Todo bien, Linux es lo mejor
<Ramir00> si manejaria el ingles ya lo hubiese resuelto en tiempo record
<Ramir00> van atrasados aca
<Varc> Si, es una herramienta esencial en este medio
<babalu> hola
<Varc> !hola | babalu
<kubot> babalu: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<babalu> alguien de mexico df para preguntarle algunas cosas sobre linux?
<babalu> o cercas de mexico df lol
<Varc> Ni idea, yo soy de Venezuela
<Ramir00> argentina
<bob66> uruguay
<Varc> babalu: Y nosotros no podemos ayudarte?
<babalu> la cosa es k kiero ver k tan remonerativo es la carrera de linux en mexico df
<babalu> tengo la opcion de estudiar eso en usa
<babalu> pero pienso irme a vivir de regreso a mi pais
<babalu> y estoy investigando cuales son las mejores opciones en mexico df
<Varc> babalu: Linux siempre es una buena opcion, hay pocos linuxeros comparados con los usuarios Windows
<babalu> es lo k e mirado k hay bastantes ofertas de trabajo para linux servers adiminitrators
<babalu> alguien trabajo en eso en sus paises?
<Varc> babalu: Yo voy a eso, tengo 16 años y cuando termina este año la escuela me voy a estudiarlo. dos cosas que necesitas son (Claro esta esto desde mi punto de vista) Saber ingles y escribir correctamente.
<babalu> todo el coding de linux es en ingles verdad?
<Varc> Bueno,
<Varc> Los codigos todos son en ingles basico. Ejemplo: cd Change directory. passwd: Password. y cosas asi pero de resto un codigo es en si como un idoma nuevo
<Varc> idioma**
<george2002_> eso si es un idioma nuevo
<babalu> lol
<Varc> Que cosa?
<babalu> lo dijo por el miss spelling de idoma creo
<Varc> Ya, bueno en fin. Tu, si te gusta estudialo no gastes tiempo estudiando cosas que no te gustan
<Ramir00> white pony
<Ramir00> bueno ahora puedo entrar  a w7, pero hay un problema todabia
<Ramir00> por ejemplo si elijo algo del escritorio de w7 y lo comparto con el grupo de hogar desde linux no la veo, solo veo lo que esta en las carpetas publicas
<kzman> hola
<kzman> alo?
<Ramir00> c$ que significa para linux? el disco c que ve en windows? admin$ para entrar ahi que necesito el usuario windows y la contraseña de usuario no??
<dabor> Ramir00, samba no soporta el grupo hogar de w7
<Ramir00> ???
<Ramir00> me decis que desde samba no puedo entrar a las carpetas compartidas en la red hogar?
<Ramir00> mejor dicho des RED
<Varc> Google es una magnifica herramienta si nadie sabe tu respuesta
<Ramir00> son todos pibes aca?
<dabor> Ramir00, grupo hogar es para conección entre distintos win7
<dabor> ese comportamiento es normal Ramir00
<dabor> Ramir00, dale una leida a http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/130156
<Ramir00> no si hice el grupo de hogar
<Ramir00> con w7
<Ramir00> me vas a decir a mi que lo hice
<Ramir00> en windows 7 aparece claro grupo de hogar y las maquinas que reconoce
<dabor> Ramir00, Los equipos deben ejecutar Windows 7 para poder participar en un grupo en el hogar
<Ramir00> si tengo 3 equipos
<Ramir00> dos con w7
<Ramir00> y uno con xubuntu 10.10
<Ramir00> el equipo en el hogar lleva contraseña
<Ramir00> se pone una vez y listo
<Lago> hola amigos¡ alguien me puede decir como ejecutar aplicaciones portables con wine en ubuntu 10.10, siempre me han funcionado pero en esta version solo me da permisos si las copio en mi carpeta home
<hkm> sudo su  cd directorio wine ejecutable.exe
<hkm> wenas
<hkm_> -i hkm
<kzman> alguien sabe como se abren los puertos udp en ubuntu?
<Lago> hkm creo que me estas intentando explicar algo pero soy estoy muy verde en informatica me puedes explicar mejor,pongo lo que me has dicho en un terminal y me fallo
<hkm_> primero
<hkm_> sudo su
<Lago> vale
<hkm_> donde tienes guardado el portable?
<Lago> es una unidad externa
<hkm_> como se llama la unidad?
<hkm_> pon esto
<Lago> archivos
<hkm_> cd /media/
<Lago> vale
<hkm_> se llama archivos la unidad?
<Lago> ARCHIVOS
<hkm_> cd ARCHIVOS
<hkm_> ahi dentro esta el portable¿
<hkm_> o hay k entrar en mas carpetas?
<Lago> tengo que entrar en suite portable
<hkm_> otra carpeta k se llama suite portable?
<hkm_> cd suite\ portable
<Lago> si
<hkm_> listo?
<Lago> un segundo
<Lago> vale
<hkm_> ahi dentro esta el ejecutable
<hkm_> como se llama?
<hkm_> el todo es k pones
<hkm_> wine ejecutable.exe
<hkm_> y listo
<jorge4> hola a todos...es la primera vez que ubuntu no detecta mi sonido..¿que puedo hacer?
<Lago> StartPortableApps
<hkm_> Lago, wine StartPortableApps.exe
<Lago> muchas gracias
<hkm_> Lago, sirvio?
<Lago> ahora te lo digo
<Lago> soy lentito
<hkm_> jorge4, tienes instalado el alsamixer?
<jorge4> hkm_, pues no lo se...
<jorge4> no lo instala por defecto el alsamixer?
<hkm_> si
<jorge4> el control de volumen aparece pero no esta asociado a ningun dispositivo por lo que me da que no lo reconoce
<Lago> hkm eres un angelito, gracias
<hkm_> Lago, np
<jorge4> hkm_, alsamixer
<jorge4> no se puede abrir el mezclador: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<hkm_> tonces no esta instalado..
<hkm_> creo xD
<dabor> jorge4, que placa es? lspci|grep Audio
<jorge4> dabor ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<jorge4> dabor no conozco esa marca...la verdad es laprimera vez que veo esa marca...Ali
<jorge4> es que compre esta placa hace poco de segundas nupcias y estoy probandola..todo va bien, pero el sonido,no
<harold> buenas
<jorge4> wenas harold
<harold> victor tas por hay?
<harold> hola jorge
<jorge4> en los foros de ingles parece hay algo..voy a  ver
 * alexneb a descansar .. ya ta bien por hoy .. un abrazo!!!
<jocdz> Test
<abdabanesha> buenas
<abdabanesha> a alguien le ocurre en algun chat que al darle a la barra espaciadora la pantalla se desplaza hacia abajo?
<abdabanesha> usando chromium
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> EGCdigital: por que es offtopic?
<EGCdigital> ZzZzZ
<abdabanesha> te refieres a mi?
<abdabanesha> me refiero a que chromium parece ser que posea incompativilidades con java
<abdabanesha> y el chat es sinceramente para conferencia de voz con mi escuela
<abdabanesha> asi que no creo que vaya en offtopic
<Varc> abdabanesha: Usa Ventrilo
<abdabanesha> ventrilo?
<Varc> Dices para charlar con personas de tu escuela?
<abdabanesha> no es una solucion no me sirve
<abdabanesha> basicamente es porque no tengo plenos poderes sobre la pagina
<abdabanesha> he de pasr si o si por ella
<Varc> Ahhhh, Lo que quieres es introducir un chat a la pagina?
<abdabanesha> no
<abdabanesha> no
<abdabanesha> esta hecho ya
<Varc> Entonces que buscas?
<abdabanesha> loq ue pasa es que en los chats que usan java hay problemas con chromium
<abdabanesha> una solucion a que cuando escriba no se edsplace la pantalla
<abdabanesha> le doy a la barra espaciadora al escribir y mi pantalla se desplaza hacia abajo
<abdabanesha> hasta final de pagina
<Varc> Bueno, eso ya es problema de scripts. No es compatible el chat con chromium.
<abdabanesha> lo raro es que chrome para linux si que lo es
<abdabanesha> me lo comento un compañero, pero es que necesito chromium y no se si habra alguna solucion
<Varc> Es diferente la plataforma
<Varc> Es dificil, eso ya tiene que arreglarlo el WebMaster con algun script O, si hay solucion no la se
<abdabanesha> bien y que es lo que deberia implementar la pagina para poder ser compatible con chromium
<abdabanesha> ok
<Varc> Eso tampoco lo se, deben buscar cual es el problema y puede que no tenga solucion
<abdabanesha> me comenta que va en flash la pagina
<Varc> Te recomiendo uses varios exploradores
<Varc> Algunos funcionan mejor que otros en diferentes paginas
<abdabanesha> ok he de morir pues a otro maldito navegador
<abdabanesha> bueno gracias, simplemente preguntaba por si alguno loo habia sufrido esto y si habia solucion
<Varc> En realidad no uso Chro. Pero no necesitas dejarlo simplemente usar en esa pagina otro
<Varc> Opera, firefox, Internet Explorer, Safari, etc.
<mimecar> abdabanesha: si el chat está mal programado poco se puede hacer
<Varc> mimecar: Conoces algun buen programa para trabajar C y C++
<mimecar> kdevelop está bien
<Varc> Gracias
<Ambient> je
<Ambient> jejejejejejejejejejejejejejejejeje
<Ambient> hola
<Ambient> muy buenas
<Ambient> estoy mas perdido
<juankrlos> hola buenas ... alguien sabe donde consultar la frecuencia de la CPU en tiempo real ?
<Ambient> /!\ juankrlos /!\ frecuencia¿?
<Ambient> jelous
<Ambient> je
<Ambient> jejejejejejejejejejejejejejejejeje
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Ambient> uno que habla castellano
<Ambient> jajaj
<Ambient> no me lo puedo creer
<juankrlos> si la frecuencia de la cpu
<mimecar> Ambient: comportate, esto no es un chat del messenger
<mimecar> juankrlos: prueba con => cat /proc/cpuinfo
<juankrlos> sirve esto cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz'
<Ambient> me a dicho un bot que escriba esto
<juankrlos> mmmm oki
<mimecar> si usas gnome hay un applet que muestra la frecuencia actual
<Ambient> /!\ mimecar /!\ dime una sala donde se hable de todo y a la vez de nada
<Ambient> porfavor
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> entra ahí
<Ambient> gracias
<mimecar> aunque no sea de soporte también hay que comportarse
<Ambient> joe
<Ambient> es que a ver
<Ambient> te explico
<Ambient> estoy provando servers
<Ambient> y no se donde estoy
<Ambient> la verdad
<juankrlos> alguien ha usado -----> cpufreq-set
<mimecar> en la red de freenode
<Ambient> y no hay salas de charlas
<Ambient> ¿?¿?¿?
<mimecar> en esta red muy pocas
<mimecar> conectate al irc hispano
<Ambient> bueno
<Ambient> pus nada
<Ambient> gracias por la info
<erUSUL> Ambient: se te ha indicado una... hay otras como #defocus en ingles
<Ambient> no tengo ni papa de ingles
<Ambient> da igual
<Ambient> me voy a si no molesto mas
<Ambient> un saludo
<Ambient> y gracias por la info
<Ambient> bye
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> sigo con el mismo problemas d elo sexploradores
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo internet, puedo ahcer ftp, irc, messenger, pero los epxloradores web, solo me cargan google y youtube
<kurama10> que error te marca cuando navegas en otras paginas
<kurama10> ???
<kurama10> bl4ckc00k1e:
<kurama10> ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> kurama10,  ninguno...
<bl4ckc00k1e> se queda cargando
<bl4ckc00k1e> sipongo la i, resuelve el nombre, pero se queda cargando
<bl4ckc00k1e> ip*
<bl4ckc00k1e> pasa con konkeror, iceweasel, firefox, crome... es decir, es como si tubiera algo mal en el protocolo http
<bl4ckc00k1e> las virtualizaciones, van bien y navegan bien, y me pasa en otras redes
<bl4ckc00k1e> por lo que 100% es cosa de mi sistema
<bl4ckc00k1e> estube tocando about:config de firefox, por si caso, pero nada y en tal caso, solo afecta a este mismo, por lo que no explica, por que los demas no van
<TTNK> bl4ckc00k1e: que utilizas de servidor de dns? que tienes en resolv.conf ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> TTNK, la ip del router
<bl4ckc00k1e> he vitualizado ubuntu, y hace lo mismo
<bl4ckc00k1e> y si va bien
<bl4ckc00k1e> no creo que sea cosa de resolv.conf, probe a po ner ahi las dns de google y hace lo mismo
<bl4ckc00k1e> voy a poner el wireshark a ver que veo...
<TTNK> antes dale un traceroute a un server conocido y fijate si se pierde en algun momento el trace
<TTNK> pero si esta muy extraño, intentaste ya tambien con algun navegador de consola?
<TTNK> por lo que entiendo es como que resuelve el dns en primera instancia, pero ya despues no lo sigue resolviendo pues no es cuestion especifica de un navegador
<bl4ckc00k1e> TTNK, no, por que no me acuerdo de ninguno, dime el nombre de alguno, quelo miro
<TTNK> es una instalacion nueva? o actualizaste algo y comenzo el problema?
<bl4ckc00k1e> ahor te explico, que estoy viendo wl ireshark y tiene mala pinta
<bl4ckc00k1e> para anda, fue de un dia para otro
<TTNK> de un dia para otro pero sin actualizar nada? simplemente ayer funcionaba y hoy al prenderla ya no resuelve dns?
<bl4ckc00k1e> si resuelve
<bl4ckc00k1e> x que si no, no estari hablando contig
<bl4ckc00k1e> solo pasa con los navegadores
<TTNK> resuelve a medias
<bl4ckc00k1e> wireshark me dice, que resuelve, la i, l epide get source
<bl4ckc00k1e> y este le contesta con:
<TTNK> en irc una vez que resolvio el ip del dns que integraste ya todo lo demas l ohara por ip me imagino
<bl4ckc00k1e> tc out of order
<jonathanhc> cuando sale la proxima version de ubuntu?
<TTNK> jonathanhc: generalmente sale el mes 04 y el mes 10, saca tus cuentas
<jonathanhc> ok gracias
<TTNK> para servirte
<bl4ckc00k1e> traceroute va bien
<bl4ckc00k1e> TTNK, mira si pongo por ejemplo www.facebook.com
<bl4ckc00k1e> se me pone en blanco
<bl4ckc00k1e> en la pestaña sale facebook
<bl4ckc00k1e> y se me queda en wainting faceook...
<bl4ckc00k1e> si la encuentra
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero es com si no recogiera el source
<bl4ckc00k1e> creo que ya se que es
<bl4ckc00k1e> como quita el safe browsong de google?
<bl4ckc00k1e> en los paquetes http, no para de salir eso
<Ramir00> la barra invertida como es ?
<Ramir00> °
<dabor> \\\\  ////
<Ramir00> |°°°°|||°!"#$%&/()=?¡*
<Ramir00> como es?
<dabor> \\\\
<Ramir00> combinacion de teclas
<Ramir00> \\\\\\\\
<Ramir00> altgr+?
<Ramir00> \\\
<Varc> Ramir00: Sabes que el Spam no es permitido aqui verdaD?
<Ramir00> habria que decircelos a los que hacen spam no?
<Varc> Sip, y a los que escriben signos como loco tambien
<Varc> !es
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<bl4ckc00k1e> alguien save como quitar el vnd.gogole.safebrowser?
<Varc> Yo no, pregunta en #Ubuntu Si no te responden. Ahi hay mas gente
<Ramir00> varc ahi no hay mas gente hay mas bots
<Varc> Ramir00: Jajajaja De que hablas?
<Ramir00> que son todos bots en ubuntu, la mayoria, hay la misma cantidad de gente que aca
<Varc> Jajajaja Sigamos la corriente.  bl4ckc00k1e: Los pocos que hay son mas activos
<fosco_> bl4ckc00k1e: editar - preferencias - seguridad
<fosco_> desactiva las casillas que digan algo de ataques
<fosco_> no recuerdo las palabras exactas ahora uso chromium
<Varc> fosco_: Tu que sabes, te ha pasado alguna vez que la aptdeamond te tira algun error?
<bl4ckc00k1e> fosco_, eso hice y nada....
<bl4ckc00k1e> lynx tampoco va
<fosco_> entonces es q no es el  vnd.gogole.safebrowser
<fosco_> Varc: pues no, no sabía ni que hubiese un demonio apt
<bl4ckc00k1e> es algo del sistema
<bl4ckc00k1e> seguro
<bl4ckc00k1e> que puede trastocar esto del sitema
<bl4ckc00k1e> algun proxy qu eeste conectandose solo a google?
<bl4ckc00k1e> o algo asi? xD
<Varc> fosco_: Gracias, es que ahora no me deja descargar programas ni por Centro de software ni temrinal
<Varc> Temrinal**
<Varc> Terminal**
<fosco_> que error te da?
<Varc> Parece haber un error de programación en aptdaemon, el software que le permite instalar y eliminar software y realizar otras tareas relacionadas con la gestión de paquetes. Informe de este error en http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug y vuelva a intentarlo.
<Varc> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Varc>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 769, in simulate
<Varc>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<Varc>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 948, in _simulate_helper
<Varc>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<fosco_> bl4ckc00k1e: en Administracion - Preferencias - Proxy de la red asegurate de no tener nada definido
<bl4ckc00k1e> fosco_, lo acabo de mirar, y no hay nada definido de roxy
<fosco_> y revisa las DNS, ya sean las de ubuntu si tienes definidas o las del router si son automaticas
<bl4ckc00k1e> es mas esta todo desactivado
<bl4ckc00k1e> router no es por que las virtualizaciones van
<fosco_> las viertualizaciones podrian no estar usando las DNS del router
<cousteau> Ramir00, sí que hay más gente en #ubuntu (de hecho, es casi imposible que te atiendan; las líneas pasan demasiado rápido y apenas da tiempo a verlas)
<fosco_> yo lo miraria
<bl4ckc00k1e> en resolv.conf, tengo la ip del router, esta bien?
<Varc> cousteau: Alguien es razonable !
<bl4ckc00k1e> fosco_, las dns del router son correctas
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, eso es lo raro, a mí ese archivo se me genera automáticamente
<fosco_> bl4ckc00k1e: cambialas y te aseguras
<bl4ckc00k1e> a mi me genera la ip de router y virtualice un buntu y lo hace igual
<bl4ckc00k1e> ya als cambie
<bl4ckc00k1e> y nada
<EGCdigital> bl4ckc00k1e jajaja que nick
<Ramir00> si pero vos viste algun vez cuando entra el bot y de 1000 limpia a todos los que no le contestas y quedan como 50 como mucho
<cousteau> pero el router no debería resolver las dns, a menos que tenga configurado otro dns
<bl4ckc00k1e> EGCdigital, xD
<bl4ckc00k1e> lo raro, es:
<Ramir00> no hablo por hablar, lo digo por que lo vi varias veces
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-25
<bl4ckc00k1e> que navego por google y outube trankilamente
<Varc> Ramir00 Entonces no son bot's son ausentes
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, de todas formas quedamos que sí que te iban las dns, no?
<bl4ckc00k1e> youtube*veo videos , etc
<bl4ckc00k1e> deben de ir, por messenger, va, irc tambien, youtube y sus videos, tambien
<Ramir00> mira desde cuando estan conectados , y te vas a dar cuenta
<Varc> Ramir00: Si hermano pero hay una diferencia entra bots y personas humanas
<bl4ckc00k1e> asta el nmap va xD
<cousteau> Varc, te deja ejecutar   sudo apt-get upgrade   ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> es cosa SOLO de los eploradores
<Ramir00> para mi no son personas, si hay no mas de 100
<Varc> cousteau: No hermano
<Varc> Ramir00: Diferentes pensamientos. Tudo bem
<bl4ckc00k1e> a este paso formateo...
<Ramir00> se que te duele que te rompa la ilusion pero es la verdad, el mundo es cruel
<cousteau> Varc, qué te sale? te sale el traceback ese de python?
<bl4ckc00k1e> llevo desde 1º hora de la mañana xD
<Ramir00> :)
<Varc> Calmate black xD
<Ramir00> cambio  y fuera
<Varc> Ramir00: No te contesto porque acepte el codigo de conducta ;)
<Varc> cousteau: ya te digo
<Ramir00> :)
<Varc> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<Varc> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<Varc> causteau: Eso pasa con todos los apt-get
<fosco_> eso es que tienes algun otro proceso de gestor de paquetes abierto
<cousteau> Varc, bien, ahora cierra el (synaptic|centro de software|gestor de actualizaciones) y vuelve a intentarlo
<Varc> cousteau: El problema esta en que tengo todo cerrado
<fosco_> Varc: posiblemente el error ese en aptdaemon dejó un proceso colgado bloqueando ese archivo
<fosco_> si te lo puedes permitir reinicia y prueba de nuevo el sudo apt-get update
<Varc> fosco_: Puede ser, estaba instalando kdevelop y me mando un contrato de Widows y como no pude terminarlo por ningun medio cerre la temrinal. Reinicie ya y nada
<fosco_> si reiniciar no lo soluciona y estas absolutamente seguro de que ningun otro gestor de paquetes está en marcha borra manualmente el fichero
<dabor> Varc sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Varc> sabor: corrige una parte del probelma pero queda otra: E: dpkg se interrumpió, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema.
<Varc> dabor**
<fosco_> pues hazlo
 * cousteau se pregunta si sería posible que en /var/lib/dpkg/lock se escribiera el número de proceso que lo creó
<dabor> Varc y si, se ve que vas a terner que correr los 2 comandos
<cousteau> ¿ya le ponen "sudo" a la orden esa? bien
<Varc> fosco_ dabor Si eso resuelve el probelma pero cuando instalo el kdevelop me pide que acepte unos terminos de Windows y no da opcion a nada
<dabor> de windows?
<Varc> Si, eso es lo mas extraño.
<fosco_> Varc: si es una licencia en modo texto debes moverte hasta el final usando flecha abajo o RePag
<fosco_> y finalmente colocar el cursor en Aceptar con el tabulador
<fosco_> RePag no, AvPag
<fosco_> demasiado scroll de xchat ;)
<Varc> Ahh, Gran consejo ese. Ahora bien las actualizaciones quedan con el problema de bloqueo: E: No se pudo bloquear /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)E: Imposible bloquear el directorio /var/cache/apt/archives/
<fosco_> debes haber vuelto a dejar algun proceso de gestor de paquetes en marcha
<fosco_> te aconsejo un reinicio, acabas antes
<Varc> Pero es que reinicie antes y no funciono
<Varc> Pero bueno, voy y vengo
<cousteau> esos archivos lock deberían contener el PID del proceso que los creó, para que se pudiese hacer kill fácilmente
<fosco_> ya, antes tampoco sabías aceptar la licencia, ahora si
<fosco_> ;)
<fosco_> cousteau: no es mala idea, ahora mismo creo q no contienen nada
<cousteau> fosco_, nop, están vacíos
<Varc> fosco_ Es verdad. Ya vengo voy a reiniciar
<cousteau> iba a proponerlo como idea en ubuntu brainstorm, pero paso de perder 5 minutos tecleando para que la idea acabe debajo de una montaña de ideas que nunca son implementadas
<dabor> Varc idem elimina ese archivo lock sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<cousteau> una pregunta, con lsof no se podría saber qué archivo ha creado el lock?
<dabor> cousteau el proceso se cierra mal, sin borrar esos lock
<dabor> normalmente es el apt-get por terminal
<cousteau> hmm, claro, habría que matar el proceso _y_ borrar el lock
<fosco_> cousteau: creo que lo crea pero no lo mantiene abierto, que es lo que lista lsof
<cousteau> y entre eso y borrar el lock sin más, si damos por muerto el proceso...
<fosco_> vaya, que mal me he expresado :)
<guampa> bl4ckc00k1e: disculpa, cual es el problema?
<Varc> fosco_ cousteau: Muchas gracias, problema resuelto
<fosco_> de nada
<cousteau> :)
<cousteau> fosco_, pues yo lo he entendido
<Ramir00>  smbclient '\\win7\share' -Uuser%pass -c 'put file'
<Ramir00> alguien sabe que hace esto
<fosco_> es un comando genérico para conectarse por samba a ese recurso compartido
<fosco_> y guardar el archivo 'put file'
<Ramir00> pero si lo tiro asi me da error
<Ramir00> que tengo que modificar
<fosco_> user pass y putfile
<fosco_> y la ruta si es q esa no es tu ruta
<Ramir00> smbclient \\win7\share -equipo%contraseña -c misdocumentos
<Ramir00> asi estaria bien
<fosco_> no
<dabor> Ramir00 si está todo bien configurado en win7, en equipo-red de gnome te tienen que aparecer las PC y sus carpetas
<Ramir00> desde linux veo las pc windows lo que no puedo es entrar....lo que pasa es que un bug jodido, y la soluciones que aparentemente funcionan estan en ingles y no parecen faciles
<fosco_> samba no tiene mucho misterio
<EGCdigital> como entrar?
<EGCdigital> red?
<Ramir00> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655434&highlight=windows+live+essentials
<fosco_> si ves la unidad compartida y le das el nombre de usuario y clave adecuando no tiene más
<Ramir00> ese es 'el' problema
<Ramir00> no funciona men, es un problema mundial
<Ramir00> esta por toda la red y no tiene solucion
<Ramir00> o no la encuentro
<Ramir00> lo que si se puede hacer es ir windows7 deshabilittar el uso compartido con con proteccion por contraseaña....entonces puedo entrar a las carpetas publicas, pero ademas cualquiera puede entrar a mi red y no quiero, eso quiero que entren usuarios especificos
<Ramir00> pero para usuarios especificos no funciona
<dabor> Ramir00, en squeeze con samba 3.5.6 funciona bien, fijate que versión de samba estas usando
<Ramir00> la reinstale ayer
<dabor> Ramir00, y?
<Ramir00> 2:3.5.4
<dabor> ok
<Ramir00> dfsg-lubuntu 8.2
<Ramir00> como instalo la version que decis?
<dabor> Ramir00, eliminaste el grupo hogar?
<Ramir00> no
<dabor> Ramir00, asi no te va a funcionar
<Ramir00> y las que tienen w7?
<Ramir00> como las conecto?
<dabor> Ramir00, esas si
<dabor> Ramir00, se conectan por red, sin grupo hogar
<Ramir00> que hay que usar ip's y todas esas cosas?
<Ramir00> voy a abondonar el grupo en el hogar
<dabor> Ramir00, tus pc se conectan a un router y este les da la ip? todas estan en el mismo rango de ip? todas pertenecen al mismo grupo de trabajo?
<Ramir00> una que tiene w7 esa tiene el router
<Ramir00> y estoy desde una pc de escritorio con una wifi usb
<Ramir00> y otra de escritorio con w7
<Ramir00> no me fije el rango de ip
<Ramir00> supuestamente las ip las maneja windows automaticamente
<dabor> Ramir00, la wifi tambien se coencta al router, o sea todo por dhcp
<Ramir00> es una antena wifi, que se conecta al router
<dabor> Ramir00, entonces comprueba que esten todas en el mismo grupo de trabajo
<Ramir00> si, eso ya esta a las tres les puse el mismo grupo de trabajo
<Ramir00> por eso desde ubuntu si veo las pc con w7 lo que no puedo es entrar
<dabor> Ramir00, comprueba que en configuración de uso compartido avanzado, este desactivado el uso compartido por protección por contraseña (igual te la pide)
<dabor> Ramir00, todo eso despues de desactivar esos grupos en el hogar
<Ramir00> y eso lo probe ahi puedo entrar a las carpetas publicas
<Ramir00> pero no me gusta por que cualquiera puede entrar
<Ramir00> lo estube probando
<dabor> Ramir00, primero que ande todo y despues vas configurando la seguridad a tu gusto
<Ramir00> si pero si hago eso no se puede configurar mucho, queda libre para el que quiera entrar..me refiero a las carpetas publicas
<Ramir00> lo que pasa es que en windows elijo una carpeta y le digo compartir con un usuario especifico , no funciona bien
<Ramir00> no me aparecen los nombres de usuarios especificos y no me deja crearlos tampoco
<EGCdigital> ...
<Ramir00> lo unico que queria ver si se podia solucionar, era que cuando quiera entrar a una maquina con w7 al ingresar las cosas que me pide, entre y no me las este pidiendo constantemente y no ingrese
<dabor> Ramir00, todo lo que te estoy explicando es para eso :-)
<Ramir00> pero lo que me decis ya lo hice
<dabor> Ramir00, los usuarios de win tienen que ser usuarios samba
<dabor> Ramir00, mismo user mismo passwd
<dabor> Ramir00, sudo smbpasswd -a usuario
<Ramir00> en pass le pongo el pass del usuario con w7 al que quiero entrar?
<dabor> Ramir00, si
<dabor> Ramir00, despues hay que reinicair samba
<Ramir00> y ademas le tengo que cambiar el nombre de usuario a ubuntu
<Ramir00> por el usuario windows?
<mauricio> hola
<mauricio> como puedo tener el ultimo kernel en mi ubuntu?
<mauricio> desde ppa?
<Guest39000> agregue uno pero no se actualiza al ultimo
<Guest39000>  hola
<Guest39000> como puedo tener el ultimo kernel en mi ubuntu?
<Guest39000>  desde ppa?
<Guest39000>  agregue uno pero no se actualiza al ultimo
<dabor> Ramir00, no es necesario
<cousteau> uoouoo, un Guest con 3 ceros
<Guest39000> ??
<Guest39000> porque me llamo guest39000?
<cousteau> ni tampoco repetir... lo habíamos oído la primera vez :)
<cousteau> Guest39000, probablemente mauricio ya esté usado o algo
<Guest39000> ok
<Guest39000> alguien sae como actualizar el kernel al ultimo?
<Guest39000> al 2.6.37
<Guest39000> ?
<dabor> Guest39000, porque necesitas el ultimo kernel? algun problema de hardware?
<Guest39000> si
<Guest39000> la suspencion no funciona
<Guest39000> se reinicia el pc
<cousteau> a lo mejor no tienes bastante swap
<Guest39000> tengo 4 gb de swap
<Guest39000> y 1 gb de ram
<Guest39000> es un netbook
<carlosubuntu> con 2 era suficente de swap no?
<Ramir00> dabor, y que gano cambiando el pass??
<Guest39000> ubuntu lo crea solo
<Guest39000> (el swap)
<dabor> Ramir00, no hay que cambiar el pass, sino que hay que tener el mismo user y mismo pass, es un requisito de las redes
<Ramir00> me falto poner usuario,f***
<Guest39000> alguna idea?
<Ramir00> sudo smbpasswd -a usuario?
<cousteau> Guest39000, uff... demasiado swap, creo... aún así, no debería dar problemas de falta de swap
<Ramir00> como reseteaba samba?
<cousteau> Guest39000, 4 GB de swap en un netbook?!? eso es casi el tamaño del disco duro del mío
<Guest39000> cousteau es una piedra jajaj
<Guest39000> cousteau como puedo actualizar el kernel
<Guest39000> ?
<Ramir00> jajaja
<colo> y todo del mio
<colo> que envidia
<Guest39000> jaja
<Ramir00> esta para el guines
<cousteau> Guest39000, no sé si es muy fácil, pero si has instalado el repositorio de kernels y has actualizado, al reiniciar deberías tener kernel nuevo
<Guest39000> XD
<Guest39000> mmm eso es lo raro
<Guest39000> no tengo el kernel nuevo
<cousteau> o si no, al arrancar abre el Grub y elige kernel
<cousteau> Guest39000, seguro? uname -r?
<Guest39000> espera
<Guest39000> ter
<Guest39000> 2.6.35-24-generic
<Guest39000> ese sale
<EGCdigital> y ya estamos en la 2.6.37
<Guest39000> EGCdigital ese es el que quiero
<EGCdigital> bajalo y pruebalo.
<Ramir00> sudo smbpasswd -a (usuario)?ubuntu o windows?
<Ramir00> en usuario= ubuntu o windows?
<dabor> Ramir00, en samba tiene que existir el usuario windows (tendrias que leer algun tutorial de redes)
<Varc> sudo creo que solo se aplica a Linux
<Guest39000> EGCdigital pero lo tengo que compilar, y no tengo idea como
<EGCdigital> fosco_, sabe
<EGCdigital> todo el dia hace eso.
<Guest39000> Varc tambien mac
<Ramir00> podrias pasarme una direccion no?
<Varc> Guest39000: Gracias por el dato
<Guest39000> ;0
<Guest39000> ;)
<dabor> Guest39000, ni te metas a compilar un kernel, no vale la pena el esfuerzo
<Guest39000> dabor, ni pensaba hacerlo jajajaj
<dabor> Guest39000, buscaste en google si hay alguna solucion a ese tema?
<Guest39000> si, y solo encontre lo del ppa
<dabor> Guest39000, por ahi el asunto no pasa por un nuevo kernel
<Guest39000> aaaa
<Guest39000> mmm no encontre
<Guest39000> busque hasta la pag 8
<Guest39000> con distintas palabras claves
<carlosubuntu> http://www.google.com/linux
<Guest39000> gracias carlosubuntu voy a ver
<dabor> Guest39000, que modelo de netbook es?
<Guest39000> uno chino
<Jeferx> Buenas noches, como están? Hace días he estado presentando un problema poco usual :S Mi equipo al hacer click sobre algún enlace (me ha pasado varias veces con el icono de NUEVO CORREO del amsn) se queda congelado.. Alguien tiene la solucion o sabe el por que de esto? Gracias de antemano!!
<Guest39000> es marca hasee
<Ramir00> Failed to add entry for user equipowindows
<dabor> Jeferx, solo con amsn?
<Varc> Jerferx: Si fuera Windows te diria Virus
<Jeferx> Varc, no es windows, es ubuntu 10.04
<Ramir00> sudo smbpasswd -a equipowindows
<Jeferx> dabor, no, hace un momento me paso con un link que me pasaron por el amsn
<Varc> Jerferx: Por eso te dije "Si fuera Windows" Lo que se me ocurre es que tengas algun bug en aMSN
<dabor> Jeferx, el problema debe estar en el amsn, prueba con emesene, pidgin o empathy
<Jeferx> Varc, si, podria ser! Porque cuando paso el cursor del mouse sobre el nick de uno de mis contactos que tiene un (8) me sale un error, ya les muestro.
<Varc> Jerferx pasate por #Ubuntu-bugs para tratar temas de posibles bug's
<Ramir00> dabor  Failed to add entry for user equipowindows
<cousteau> Jeferx, enlaces en qué programas?
<dabor> Ramir00, que es equipowindows? tiene que ser un usuario win que tambien sea usuario linux
<dabor> Ramir00, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Samba#Agregar_usuario
<Jeferx> cousteau, me ha pasado con amsn (bueh, ahí es que lo recuerdo)
<Ramir00> equipowindows es el nombre del usuario windows
<cousteau> con firefox no? pues supongo que el bug estará en amsn... has probado actualizándolo?
<Jeferx> cousteau, lo haré! Espera subo una img para mostrarte un error que me muestra.
<Ramir00> a que le llamas que sea usuario linux.... que mi usuario linux tenga el mismo nombre que el usario win??
<Jeferx> cousteau, dabor: http://i52.tinypic.com/2zeh0eg.png
<Ramir00> vuelvo en unn rato me voy a despabilar
<cousteau> pues sí, me atrevería a decir que se trata de un fallo de aMSN
<dabor> Ramir00, claro a eso
<cousteau> (me había parecido entender que era de links en general)
<cousteau> Jeferx, qué versión de aMSN?
<Jeferx> cousteau, 0.98.3 (06-03-2010)
<dzup2> Ramir00: la mente necesita relax :), andate afuera a ver unas ricas chavas.
<carlosubuntu> es preferible emesene
<cousteau> mira a ver si te puedes poner el 0.98.4 (está en maverick-backports, no sé cómo se pone eso... en todo caso puedes bajarte el .deb e instalarlo a mano)
<xangua> Jeferx: me parece que recien salió una nueva versión de amsn
<Jeferx> xangua, gracias! Buscaré información para actualizar!
<cousteau> me he encontrado este PPA de aMSN https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa - no sé qué tal idea es instalárselo
<cousteau> o mejor bájate este deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick-backports/amsn-data y este otro http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick-backports/amsn e instálalos con sudo dpkg -i amsn*.deb
<cousteau> o puedes activar los backports en Orígenes de software (no sé si es buena idea, pero me parece que no es malo)
<Jeferx> cousteau, serviría haciendo un update a los repositorios y reinstalando el amsn?
<cousteau> Jeferx, no, porque el aMSN 0.98.4 no está en los repositorios normales, sólo en los backports
<Jeferx> cousteau, despues de activar los backports que debería hacer?
<cousteau> Jeferx, cerrar y esperar las actualizaciones :)
<Varc> cousteau: Una actualizacion de un programa no deberia de salir en las actualizaciones al iniciar el SO
<Varc> ?
<Jeferx> cousteau, donde encuentro la opcion de activar los backports?
<cousteau> Varc, es que esa no estaba en los repositorios
<cousteau> Jeferx, Sistema > Admin > Orígenes de soft > Actualizaciones > Maverick backports
<Varc> cousteau: Un beta?
<Jeferx> cousteau, ehmmm tengo lucyd :$
<cousteau> Varc, no, pero en ubuntu no siempre tienen la última versión estable
<Jeferx> Imagino serán "Actualizaciones no soportadas".. cierto?
<dabor> varc actualizaciones si, pero versiones nuevas no
<cousteau> Jeferx, uh... pues en lucid no está
<cousteau> pues sólo se me ocurre bajar los debs de amsn y amsn-data de maverick-backports a mano, y ver si funcionan
<Varc> Ahh! Ya veo. Gracias por la aclaracion
<k-milogars> buenas instale ubuntu en un iBook G4 y me queda en modo consola
<Jeferx> esperaré a ver si soluciona con eso.. tengo una duda, será que mi lucyd puede adoptar las fuentes que muestra la interfaz de maverick?
<cousteau> Jeferx, sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<cousteau> y en Apariencia > Texto, la pones
<xangua> o la bajas de http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Jeferx> una vez descargadas (ya sea de la pág o desde consola), que debo hacer?
<Jeferx> gracias cousteau!
<Jeferx> gracias xangua!
<cousteau> si las bajas de consola tiene la ventaja de que te las instala directamente
<Jeferx> listo, ya las he instalado! ;)
<dabor> Jeferx, http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Frequently_Asked_Question_Spanish#A_veces_aMSN_.22se_cuelga.22._.C2.BFPor_qu.C3.A9_pasa_esto.3F
<Jeferx> dabor, gracias! me ocurre más que todo cuando estoy escuchando música! No se si se deba a esto...
<Varc> Alguien aqui trabaja con kdeveloper?
<k-milogars> buenas una ayuda
<Varc> k-milogars: Pregunta
<k-milogars> instale ubuntu en un iBook G4 y me sale la consola de comandos
<Varc> Entonces?
<k-milogars> como hago para que me quede con entorno grafico
<Varc> k-miligars: Que Ubuntu instalastE?
<k-milogars> una para ppc
<k-milogars> ya le paso el link
<Varc> Ok
<k-milogars> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<xangua> mmm ppc¿ que yo sepa eso ya no está soportado por ubuntu
<xangua> o si¿¿
<k-milogars> sip hay esta para ppc
<cousteau> el ubuntu ppc no está oficialmente soportado, a lo mejor debian...
<cousteau> (ese es un port no oficial, y no sé qué tal funciona)
<xangua> y aparte daily, porque pensabas que iría mejor con eso¿
<k-milogars> yo desde esta pagina http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<k-milogars> descarge la iso para ppc
<dabor> k-milogars, dificil dar soporte a una versión alfa
<Varc> A demas, la version 11 esta con muchos bug's
<cousteau> xangua, supongo que porque no habrá otro, o porque apareció antes en google
<k-milogars> el instala pero se queda en comando
<colo> una pregunta: porque cuando doy top en la terminal por ej: no me muestra la aplicacion noip2 y esta ejecutandose?
<Varc> amigo trata con una version menor si es que la hay
<k-milogars> ok
<Varc> colo: Que tal. como asi de dar top ?
<colo> hay otro comando para que muestre todo
<Varc> Dices procesos?
<colo> si
<cousteau> colo, porque consume muy poco y no aparece en el top
<dabor> colo, prueba con top|grep noip2
<colo> ahhh ok
<Varc> Exacto
<cousteau> colo, puedes usar   ps -e   o (con más info)   ps aux
<cousteau> y   | grep noip2
<Varc> Muchachos, entonces nadie trabaja C++ en KDevelop ?
<colo> top|grep noip2 no hace nada con ese comando, ni siquiera larga un error
<dabor> colo, gnome-system-monitor
<Varc> Y no serviria el comando ls /proc  ?
<Varc> Pregunta: Alguien sabe que es CMake Binary ?
<colo> dabor, gnome-system-monitor aparecen los procesos pero no esta, figurara con otro nombre?
<Ramir00> dabor todo esa historia del tutorial es si se crea una carpeta para compartir, y ese no es mi problema, mi problema es que veo las maquinas con windows y al introducir usuario y contraseña windows no entra, capiche?
<Varc> Ramir00 Aun con eso ! No puede ser amigo mio. Debe de tener solucion!
<dabor> Ramir00, otra vez desde cero?
<Ramir00> leiste la pagina que puse
<Ramir00> en ingles
<Ramir00> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655434&highlight=windows+live+essentials
<Ramir00> para que quiero sumar usuarios windows a samba, si mi problema no es windows-linux, el problema es linux-windows
<dabor> Ramir00, porque todas las redes funcionan asi
<dabor> Ramir00, ahora el bug de tu samba es otra cosa
<dabor> Ramir00, hasta que no actualices no te va a funcionar
<Ramir00> leiste?
<dabor> si, y es conocido
<Ramir00> bueno, como lo actualizo?
<dabor> por eso te comenté que me funciona bien con la version 3.5.6
<Ramir00> pero no esta en synaptic,
<Ramir00> como la actualizo desde synaptic
<dabor> Ramir00, ahora cunado actualices, hay que configurar la red y agregar los usuarios tal como indican los manuales
<Ramir00> como sabes que funciona en esa version???
<Ramir00> donde lo viste?
<dabor> Ramir00, porque es la que uso
<Ramir00> la sacaste de synaptic?
<dabor> Ramir00, y porque asi lo dice la web de samba
<Ramir00> y por que me haces leer ese tutorial de la prehistoria
<dabor> Ramir00, y tambien lo dice el trexto que enviaste
<dabor> Ramir00, no es prehistoria, es como se configura una red
<Ramir00> si pero ahora estoy en entorno grafico
<dabor> y?
<Ramir00> y no necito estar tirando lineas
<dabor> Ramir00, hace como quieras
<dabor> Ramir00, por lo menos a mi me funciona
<Ramir00> tenes w7?
<Ramir00> samba-.tar.gz bajo????
<franky_> Ramir00, aun no puedes con lo de la red?
<franky_> Ramir00, << hkm xD
<Ramir00> no es mi culpa., es culpa del bug
<franky_> desactivaste lo que te dje?
<Ramir00>  BUG 7577: Fix SPNEGO auth when contacting Win7 system using Microsoft Live
<Ramir00>       Sign-in Assistant.
<franky_> bueno es lo k te dije k hay k deshabilitar
<franky_> sistente deinisio de sesion
<franky_> asistente de inicio de sesion*
<Ramir00> el asistente ya lo desinstale en windows, igual no andubo
<franky_> :S
<Sadlymistaken> Holaa me gustaría saber si... en Ubuntu, para que un USB al enchufarlo al equipo, se abra automáticamente, necesita el autorun.inf
<Sadlymistaken> o eso es sólo para windwos
<Varc> Una pregunta, todos los archivos descargados por sudo apt-get intall se van a la carpeta tmp ?
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, solo para win
<Sadlymistaken> Gracias dabor
<dabor> Varc, ninguno va a tmp, van a /var/cache/apt/archives
<Varc> dabor: Muchas gracias
<dabor> Varc, y ahi permanecen hasta que ejecutes apt-get clean o sino  apt-get autoclean
<Varc> dabor: Y dime algo, eso esta en mi carpeta de usuario verdad? es que accedo por la terminal al directorio pero fisicamente no se donde queda en la interfaze
<Varc> ya lo encontre gracias
<dabor> Varc, queda exactamente en /var/cache/apt/archives
<Varc> Si, pero preguntaba el /var (Preguntaba idiota lo se)
<EGCdigital> ...
<kzman> hola una pregunta: existen algun driver de graficas VIA para ubuntu?
<Ramir00> samba-3.5.6.tar.gz como hago para instalar este paquete?
<xangua> !compilar
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<Ramir00> y desde synaptic no se puede actualizar?
<Ramir00> a la ultima version
<Ramir00> kubot pagina en español no tenes, la cosa esta complicada para leer en ingles, y nunca hice esto
<chicomonte> alguien me puede ayudar con wiican
<chicomonte> este error meda '/root/.local/share/wiican'
<chicomonte> utilizo ubuntu 10.0
<chicomonte> 10.10
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<ElVillano> no puedo reinicial samba que puede estar pasando alguna idea
<Ramir00> como reconozco archivos ejecutables en ubunttu?
<SamuRay> ???
<Ramir00> .exe es un ejecutable en windows,
<Ramir00> en ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<Nannu> holas \o/
<Tiffon> nas
<Nannu> holas
<fosco_> buenas
<Nannu> holas
 * alexneb a desayunaaaa.. hambreee
<fzeta>  buenos días mi gente:)
<fosco__> voy a desconectarme que tengo la conexion fatal hoy
 * alexneb a comerrr... hambreeee
<Blcklinux> hola
<fzeta> re
<cmaiz82> buenas
<aguitel> erUSUL, algun comando para saber la antiguedad del motherboard ?
<erUSUL> aguitel: a lo mejor « sudo dmidecode » o « sudo lshw »
<aguitel> erUSUL, gracias
<erUSUL> nada
<ElVillano> fallo al obtener la lista de comparticion del servidor ubuntu karmic koala que me recomiendan
<babalu> Hola alguien me puede ayudar porfavor
<babalu> tengo un problema con la imagen en world of warcraft http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4271/screenshotma.png
<TheKernel> buenas
<erUSUL> babalu: as mirado en al appdb
<erUSUL> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<babalu> ya lo hize
<babalu> y nada
<erUSUL> babalu: usas WoW en modo opengl etc ?
<babalu> si
<babalu> si lo pongo en d3d no tiene ese problema pero me da mucho muy bajos fps
<babalu> y me da el problema cuando cambio a opengl
<cmaiz82> que yo sepa el direct 3d todavia no funciona
<erUSUL> babalu: :/ pues ni dea... que version de wine usas? has probado a poner el ppa de wine para cinseguir versiones mas nuevas?
<erUSUL> conseguir*
<babalu> si tengo la nueba
<babalu> la 1.3.11
<babalu> mira antes me corria bien el juego pero usaba ubuntu 32 bit
<babalu> ahora estoy usando el 64
<erUSUL> esa es como la desarrollo no? no irá mejor la 1.2.xx ?
<babalu> lo trate tambien con la 1.2.1 y igual
<ElVillano> fallo al obtener la lista de comparticion del servidor ubuntu karmic koala que me recomiendan mando a reinicial samba y tampoco funciona
<erUSUL> ElVillano: has comprobado que no hay firewall en el windows?
<ElVillano> erUSUL, no no lo hay pero mas utilizo maquinas con ubuntu y debian
<adrian_> hola ayuda porfavor!!
<adrian_> como puedo intalar nvidia con cuda en ubuntu
<adrian_> hola
<Ramir00> hola
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> alguien sabe como instalar la pelotita esa como widget de kde?
<d0lph1n> bouncy ball se llama
<adrian_> alguien sabe como instalar nvidia Geforce 210 con cuda en ubuntu?
<roberto> hol
<roberto> a
<Ramir00> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639636 , despues de descargar el smaba-3.5.6.tar.gz segui los pasos de esta pagina, estan bien los pasos??? por que no veo nada
<Guest33498> porque cuando inicio sesion en ubuntu los temas se ven mal (como gnome basico) en un netbook, pero abro la ventana preferencias y vuelve a la normalidad?
<Guest33498> ????
<cousteau> Guest33498, ni idea, pero si te sirve de consuelo a mí también me pasaba en jaunty
<Gusso> hola....cimunidad...alguien me podria hechar una mano con Banshee 1.8.... se cierra solo cuando pasa de la primera cancion a la segunda
<Gusso> q podria  ser???
<Guest33498> cousteau yo estoy en maveryc
<Guest33498> k
<cousteau> Gusso, a lo mejor si lo lanzas desde la línea de comandos da más info
<Gusso> mmm lo hago y te digo q me sale??
<cousteau> Gusso, pégalo en paste.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> (no uso banshee, pero a lo mejor da alguna pista o algo que se pueda buscar en google)
<Gusso> yap
<Gusso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558136/
<Gusso> q podria ser??
<cousteau> viendo...
<HackeMate> hola
 * george2002 hola
<cousteau> Unhandled Exception: Mono.Data.Sqlite.SqliteException: The database disk image is malformed
<cousteau> ahora a averiguar qué es la "database disk image"
<cousteau> entiendo que la "imagen en disco de la base de datos"
<cousteau> quizá le haya pasado algo a la configuración del banshee y esté corrupta
<Gusso> y ya lo he desintalado e instalado varias veces y nada sigue igual
<HackeMate> intento montar un clúster casero usando cualquier proyecto de software libre y openmosix tiene buena pinta, aunque está cerrado desde 2008. Mirando los repositorios encuentro ganeti, pero no sé si eso requiere un cluster real, físico
<HackeMate> o pueden ser varias máquinas entre sí como nodos
<HackeMate> ¿alguien me puede guiar?
 * george2002 les recuerda q desinstalar no es lo mismo q eliminar y volver a instalar
<Ramir00> todos los tar.gz se instalan de la misma manera? descomprimir,cd nombre ,./configure ,make install
<charrua>  /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Gusso> mmm hay otra cosa que intente hacer ayer y solo es una duda...q tengo...acerca de usar una usb booteable
<Gusso> cuando estaba creando la usb de arranque...me salia un mensaje q  decia...algo cmo" la imagen no coincide..." o algo relacioanda...y se me
<Gusso> quedaba siempre en el 80%...
<Gusso> lo q pienso es q mi USB ya esta muy mala...ps ademas esta muy vieja y en mal estado..
<Gusso> entonces queria saber si depronto era por eso,..q no fue posible crear la USB de arranque
<adrian_> como instalo nvidia geforce 210 con cuda en ubuntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Tarrasquero> adrian_: esa version existe?
<Tarrasquero> a esa es la tergeta
<Guest16591> hoa a todos!necesito saber como se puede desactivar el bloqueo de pantalla!se me bloqueda cada vez q no hago nada!y al mover el raton aparece la pantalla para desbloquear!
<charrua> preferencias salvantallas
<charrua> desactivar la opcion bloquear pantalla cuando el salvantallas este activo
<Guest16591> es verdad
<Guest16591> no lo mire para nada
<Guest16591> gracias
<Ramir00> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cosme/my-builds/ubuntu maverick main....que hace esto????
<adrian_> tarrasquero si pero no puedo activar el controlador nvidia geforce 210 con cuda
<genelyk> hola
<genelyk>  tengo un problema con mi inicio de sesion en lubuntu 10.10,
<genelyk> cada vez q  prendo la pc  aparece la pantalla de login, introdusco mi usuario y  contraseña   y sale como si va a cambiar al escritorio pero de nuevo vuelve al login
<genelyk> alguien tiene una idea de saber q podria ser ?
<rengo> holas
<genelyk> mi  pc es una p3, tarjeta  nvidia fx 4200
<rengo> alguien conose paquete para adminitrar mysql via  esxritorio x? poder crear reparar, etc base de datos
<genelyk> rengo no sera mejor el phpmyadmin ?
<rengo> ese problema tengo dañada base datos no puedo poner clave
<rengo> gegene
<rengo> necesito otro por eso
<adrian_> genelyk mi pc le pasa lo mismo pero en ubuntu el unico q reconoce la targeta es sabayon!!!
<rengo> todo paquete usa mysql cuado instalo me dice eta dañada base de tatos
<genelyk> adrian_:  tons podria ser problema de la  tarjeta
<genelyk> rengo: tu base de datos esta corrupta entonces?
<adrian_> si el problema es la tarjeta
<chasis> cual es el mejor tipo e tabla de partición?
<EGCdigital> ntfs
<rengo> gene creo si
<rengo> ayudame como areglo para usar paquetes usan base datos mysql por las claves
<Tarrasquero> ejemp
<chasis> tengo un pen drive que era de 8gb, ahora tiene 3,5, como puedo recuperar el resto?
<Tarrasquero> holas
<Tarrasquero> chasis
<Tarrasquero> formato a bajo nivel
<chasis> como lo hago? si puedes decirme, plis
<Tarrasquero> lo tienes conectado?
<chasis> si
<rengo> genelyk:  creo si, ayudame como areglo para usar paquetes usan base datos mysql por las claves
<Tarrasquero> haz paste de la salida mount
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chasis> disculpa terrasquero, como hago eso?
<Tarrasquero> abre la terminal
<Tarrasquero> y coloca 'mount'
<chasis> y te paso un pstebin de todo el resultado?
<genelyk> rengo mis conocimientos sobre recuperar bases de datos son nulos
<Tarrasquero> si
<genelyk> lo siento :(
<Tarrasquero> chasis: no tienes nada relevante hay verdad?
<rengo> ok no hay  problema gene
<chasis> no
<Tarrasquero> ok
<rengo> genelyk:
<chasis> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HeTtk80X
<Tarrasquero> hay no sale haz 'fdisk -l'
<chasis> es que no tiene ninguna particion
<chasis> xk lo estaba tocando antes con gparted, le creo una?
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<chasis> oki
<chasis> hecho
<Tarrasquero> mount de nuevo
<chasis> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=sbs9wGiX
<Tarrasquero> a ver
<Tarrasquero> chasis: lo hiciste en ext4?
<chasis> si
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> pues para eso coloca en la consola esto
<Tarrasquero> tienes solo un disco duro verdad?
<chasis> si
<Tarrasquero> ok
<chasis> sda creo k es
<Ramir00> hola quiero instalar una PPA , y en la pagina me indica los pasos en ingles, pero tengo una duda, alguien que haya agregado programas ppa???
<Tarrasquero> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<Tarrasquero> chasis: tarda rato ok?
<chasis> no pasa na
<chasis> la cosa es que es un pen drive sandisk de esos que son unos desgraciaos
<chasis> que vienen como con un sistema de ellos, y se lo logre quitar y temrino asi
<Tarrasquero> chasis: de todas formas los pen tienen una cierta vida y despues a la basura
<fosco_> Ramir00, no tiene ningun misterio, ejecuta el comando que te ponga la web
<chasis> jaja, oye lo hice con sudo
<chasis> y se queda asi sin decir ningun dato, es normal?
<Tarrasquero> si el cursor parpadea
<Ramir00> no me queda claro un paso previo, ademas como dos formas de instalar, le queres echar un ojo son 3 pasos
<Tarrasquero> chasis: ?
<tjs_> buenas tardes de nuevo!tengo un problema con mi impresora!cuando mando a imprimir algo me pone q el nivel de tinta es bajo pero eso imposible porq cambie el carucho ayer!alguna sugerencia?
<chasis> si, es normal que siga montada la unidad?
<Ramir00> https://launchpad.net/~cosme/+archive/my-builds
<Tarrasquero> parpadea el cursor
<chasis> si, parpadea
<Tarrasquero> ok todo ben
<Tarrasquero> bien*
<chasis> gracias, y no pasa nada con que este montada la unidad?
<Tarrasquero> tarda ratito asi que un cafecito o lo que quieras :)
<Tarrasquero> nada
<chasis> xddweno son 8gb, tampoco creo k tarde 2 horas
<chasis> xd
<Tarrasquero> eso formatea la unidad completa
<fosco_> Ramir00, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cosme/my-builds
<chasis> vale
<tjs_> buenas tardes de nuevo!tengo un problema con mi impresora!cuando mando a imprimir algo me pone q el nivel de tinta es bajo pero eso imposible porq cambie el carucho ayer!alguna sugerencia?
<Tarrasquero> tjs_: imprime?
<tjs_> no no imprime
<tjs_> saca el symbolito de la impresora ena parte superior con el signo de interogacion y nada mas
<cmaiz82> limpiala bien
<cmaiz82> no creo que sea de software
<tjs_> y probe imprimir desde el portatil y funciono perfectamente
<adriel> fosco_: una aplicacion que sea igual k googletalk que se pueda correr en ubuntu
<tjs_> en los dos uso ubuntu 10.10
<adriel> fosco_: conoces alguna
<tjs_> osea q algo falla en la torre
<tjs_> tengo q instalar algun programilla o algo?
<fosco_> adriel, empathy soporta cuentas googletalk
<tjs_> es q la torre la compre aller e instale el ubuntu
<chasis> terrasquero: cuando temrine el formateo a bajo nivel lo formateo normal?
<cacacarmic> alguien puede ayudarme a hacer que la tecla mute funcione en openbox¿?
<Tarrasquero> chasis: dale a mi parecer en fat32
<Tarrasquero> es mas versatil
<cacacarmic> TTNK, estás¿?
<chasis> vale, mejor, porque lo tengo pensado usar en un reproductor de dvds usb que esas cosas suelen ser bastante retardadas
<fosco_> cacacarmic, no se de ninguna manera "facil" de hacerlo, tienes varias maneras a través por ejemplo de keytouch
<fosco_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys_in_Xorg <- aqui tienes un completo manualç
<Varc> Buenos dias
 * fjbernal saluda a todos :-)
<fjbernal> Buenas tardes
<Varc> !hola | fjbarnal
<kubot> fjbarnal: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Varc> fjbernal ** Disculpa
<aguitel> erUSUL, una consulta: tengo habilitado el kernel ppa repositorio donde aparece ya una version 2.6.38 ,ahora el tema es que cuando acualizo este no me aparece como version a instalar
<aguitel> erUSUL, uso lucid
<cacacarmic> fosco_, merci, voy a ver
<Varc> Alguein conoce algun compilador Python para hacer programas de interfaze
<fosco_> Varc, te refieres a un entorno de desarrollo?
<Varc> fosco_ :Si, estilo Visual Studio de Windows
<fosco_> hay varios, a mi me gusta geany
<tjs_> tengo un problema con mi impresora cuando mando algo a imprimir no imprime y me saca un mensaje q pone nivel de tinta bajo
<fjbernal> había uno, docomo o algo por el estilo, pero creo que era de pago, con el resto por un lado haces el interface y por otro el código ¿me equivoco?
<tjs_> eso es imposible porq lo cambie ayer
<tjs_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Varc> fosco: gracias estoy bajando a ver
<Ramir00> fosco es sudo apt-get upgrade? o apt-get dist -upgrade, antes ejecute apt-get update
<Varc> fjbernal: Asi mismo lo quiero, voy a ver el que dice fosco
<Ramir00> igual me pone que no encontro algunas cosas
<cmaiz82> no se si configurar evolution o thunderbird...cual os parece mejor?
<Varc> Ramir00: Como te va con Windows y tus benditas carpetas?
<fjbernal> thunder si es solo correo
<Varc> cmaiz82: Evolution yo no lo recomiendo (experiencia personal)
<Ramir00> estoy usando una ppa samba
<Ramir00> estoy instalando
<Varc> Bien Ramir00 Esperemos puedas lograrlo y te funcione
<cmaiz82> la verdad no tengo ningun motivo para usar evolution, sólo que viene mas integrado
 * george2002 se pregunta porque no usar evolution?
<fjbernal> evolution es un programa un poco patata a mi parecer (lo siento)
<cmaiz82> pero vamos, ventajas no tiene ninguno sobre el otro, verdad?
<fjbernal> nor, diria que hasta más pesado
<george2002> patata es windows, sin duda alguna
<fjbernal> bueno, windows no tiene nombre xDDD
<Ramir00> apt-get update= apt-get upgrade???
<fosco_> no
<fjbernal> no
<fjbernal> primero el primero
<fjbernal> y luego el segundo
<Varc> Como dije george (Esperiencia personal)
<Varc> Experiencia**
<Varc> Como hacen eso de escribir del otro lado de la rayita? xD
<chasis> terrasquero: ya temrino, te mando un pastebin?
<fjbernal> si pone ha entrado o salido no lo pone nadie
<george2002> con /me pero no te pases en el uso
<Ramir00>  apt-get dist-upgrade??? asi o asi  apt-get upgrade
<fjbernal> el segundo
 * Varc Le da las gracias a George
<fjbernal> el primero es cuando te sigue dando la lata de que hay paquetes pendientes o algo por el estilo
<Tarrasquero> Ramir00: depende de lo que quieras
<Tarrasquero> dist upgradea la distro
<Ramir00> acabo de ejecutar apt-get update
<Tarrasquero> y el otro los paquetes
<Ramir00> ahora voy a ejecutar apt-get upgrade
<Tarrasquero> eso es para el sistema
<Tarrasquero> eso es solo para los paquetes
<chasis> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Kkz9Nrju terrasquero, mira
<chasis> la cosa es que sigo con la particion de 3,4 gb
<Varc> fosco_ Pero geany no tiene parte visual? me explico que vayas creando lo que va a hacer o ser el programa visalmente, un boton un messagebox cosas asi
<Ramir00>  apt-get upgrade solo para el paquete ppa
<Ramir00> ya hice update, con eso ya es suficiente?
<fosco_> upgrade afecta a todos los paquetes de todos los repositorios
<Ramir00> entonces no me viene mal
<fjbernal> una pregunta, alguien sabe cómo deshabilitar el contenido del irc en el panel flotante de notificaciones (arriba a la derecha) me está rayando volver a ver los mensajes del irc diez minutos después que por aquí.
<Varc> fjbernal: Como decias que se llamaba el programa de python
<fjbernal> komodo creo
<fjbernal> http://www.activestate.com/komodo-ide
<Varc> Pregunta estupida: Funciona en Linux?
<Ramir00>  No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<george2002> Varc: no solo estu XD
<Ramir00>  Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿es superusuario?
<Ramir00> despues de hacer upgrade
<Varc> Ba, el programa tienes razon es pago
<Varc> Quiero un programa que ve muestre la parte de diseño de interfaz (botones, label, message box, Web Browser, etc.) y que claro, tenga para meterle codigos
<Gargadon> Amaya, aunque no tiene soporte a PHP/ASP/etc. por lo que tengo entendido
<Ramir00> vuelvo en una teca
<Varc> Gargadon: Pero eso es un programa para desarrollo web, yo busco desarrollo de software
<riveryk> quie nme ayuda ..como puedo instalar el fragrouter... algo no me dejka
<fosco_> !detalles | riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Varc> fosco_ el programa geany que me dijiste es tambien para desarrollar osftware de forma visual?
<fosco_> nunca he buscado algo asi, no lo se
<charrua> varc eclipse no es para desarrollo?
<fjbernal> una cosa, y porqué no instalais los programas, probais, los veis y si os gusta lo utilizais y si no apt-get remove, es lo que yo hago
<fjbernal> perdona Varc estaba en otra cosa, sí si funciona en linux Komod
<fjbernal> o
<Varc> fjbernal: Si no es mala, simplemente que imaginate que hay muchos programas y si alguien usa uno lo puede decir
<fjbernal> no, hay unos pocos nada mas :(
<fjbernal> y a mi ninguno me convence
<Varc> fjbernal: Si? Eso no lo sabia. yo estoy viendo que en el canal de Ubuntu me dijeron que no existe lo que busco
<fjbernal> Boa, Gazpacho, glade, qt4 y listo, ya no hay más
<Varc> Que probara con uno de codigos y luego algun ide como Anjuta
<fjbernal> tu haces el interface con los que te he puesto
<fjbernal> y luego te vas a python con el editor que quieras
<fjbernal> y enlazas con el interface
<Varc> Esos boa, Gazpacho.. Son interface?
<fjbernal> diseño de interface, si
<Varc> Cual recominedas
<fjbernal> galde
<fjbernal> glade
<fjbernal> de todas formas dejé eso para estudiar django
<fjbernal> las aplicaciones están en la web
<fjbernal> solo necesitas un explorador, firefox, chrome, etc.
<Varc> Ya, Muchas gracias voy a trabajar un poco a ver si me adapto. Y si pero siempre se necesitas algun programito que no exista o personal
<fjbernal> siempre es bueno saber de todo :)
<Varc> Toda la razon
<fjbernal> familia, os dejo, me voy a trabajar un poco, saludos
<Varc> Nos vemos amigo mucha suerte
<Varc> Se fue
<Varc> xD
<cmaiz82> alguien me puede explicar porque (o para que) existe el comando "yes"
<cmaiz82> xD
<Varc> Para por ejemplo si te dice una aplicacion si quieres actualizarlo le dices Si o no
<Varc> Yes o No
<cmaiz82> eso no es un comando, eso es contestar a la pregunta xD
<Varc> Ya va, el comando "Yes" Funciona solo xD
<Varc> Que cosa tan rara
<cmaiz82> todos funcionan solos, pero no veo la utilidad de ese comando xDD
<Varc> Ya la vi
<Varc> xD}
<Varc> Escribe
<Varc> yes "Hola Mundo" xD
<cmaiz82> lo escribe infinito
<Varc> Si buscabas un comando que te imprimiera un mensaje de forma repetida en tu consola, te recomiendo que utilices el comando yes. Este comando te permite imprimir en la consola un carácter, frase o algún mensaje de forma continua hasta que se mate el proceso.
<Varc> http://www.linuxparatodos.net/portal/article.php?story=20090220161734533
<Varc> Como gastan codigos xD
<cmaiz82> asusta
<cmaiz82> xd
<Varc> Jajajajaja Si xD
<sero> hola
<sero> alguien puede decirme porque no puedo instalar un gdm en ubuntu 10.04
<sero> !who sero
<kubot> sero: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sero> !roulet
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'roulet'.
<xangua> sero: si te refieres a un tema, el nuevo gdm no lo soporta porque fue reescrito desde ceero
<sero> Mmm entonces con la version anterior
<sero> si que puedo
<sero> la anterior a la 10.04
<sero> xangua
<xangua> pues si te gusta usar versiones qye ya no tienen soporte, adelante
<sero> bueno puedo usarlo asta que la nueva version traiga eso
<sero> no?
<sero> bueno xangua un placer bayy
<erUSUL> aguitel: la version 38 todavia no ha salido ( no es estable ) quedate con la 37
<aguitel> erUSUL, gracias
<xangua> mmm a ni el 37 no me carga D: tengo que usar rl 36
 * alexneb_ a dar un paseo a palacio real !!! XDD :P luego sus veo .. un abrazoo
 * alexneb_ berlin le gutaaaa... ya os mostrare las fotis
<totocolombia> buenas tardes desde Colombia
<totocolombia> Estimados amigos tengo una impresora Epson C110, no me quiere imprimir alguien me puede dar sugerencias no me imprime en ubuntu, quisiera resetear la impresora pero no se como alguna sugerencia. no la quiero botar y evitar la obsolecencia programada
<mimecar> !detalles totocolombia
<kubot> totocolombia: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<genelyk> mmmmm
<genelyk> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que ubuntu 10.10  cargn el  driver mesa y no el novue
<TTNK> totocolombia: para eso busca en google algun programa que haya hecho alguien para resetearla ya sea en windows o en linux
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<mimecar> totocolombia: ¿que entiendes por resetearla?
<Ramir00> llegando......instale el samba el ppa que baje pero no me aparece en aplicaciones y nautilus me tira el error que no puede manejar lugares network
<genelyk> nvidia FX4000
<mimecar> genelyk: o usas el driver libre o el de nvidia
<genelyk> y mesa no p uedo ?
<TTNK> mimecar: las impresoras tienen un chip integrado que especifica un numero de hojas impresas solamente, al llegar a ese numero simplemente deja de funcionar, imagino que a eso es a lo que se refiere, a que resetee ese contador para poder seguir utilizandola y no tener que tirarla a la basura
<mimecar> mesa me parece que es solo para ati
<fosco_> genelyk, mesa? quieres decir vesa? o te refieres a la libreria MesaGL?
<mimecar> TTNK: eso pasa con los cartuchos, no con la impresora
<Ramir00> samba....libwbclient0...samba-common....samba-common-bin paquetes instalados
<TTNK> mimecar: por supuesto que pasa con las impresoras tambine, es una forma de forzar a los usuarios a comprar otra, y es justo lo que significa eso de "obsolescencia programada"
<Ramir00> como ejecuto samba desde nautilus?
<totocolombia> mimecar, TTNK, tubot la impresora la reconoce ubuntu inmediatamente, en windows igual, el problema es que no imprime nada, y he buscado ayuda por google pero no la he encontrado, y no arroja ningun error no da nada, que simplemente no hace nada, excepto mostrar el boton de tinta encendido como indicando que esta vacia pero los cartuchos son nuevos, Me disculpo si este no es el medio para buscar ayuda, solo si me dais alguna sugerencia donde buscar me e
<genelyk> fosco_:  ya se mesa o vesa
<totocolombia> si mimecar eso es obsolecencia programada
<mimecar> totocolombia: los cartuchos nuevos son oficiales?
<genelyk> xq no me  sale el entorno grafico
<totocolombia> si
<totocolombia> originales
<fosco_> genelyk, entonces lo que quieres es el modo "vesa", tienes un archivo xorg.conf?
<fosco_> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mimecar> totocolombia: en windows tampoco imprime la página de prueba?
<totocolombia> nada mimecar nada
<totocolombia> no sale absolutamentee nada, simplemente queda encendida y el boton de tinta encendido
<mimecar> entonces a buscar en google y no comprar nunca nada de esa marca
<mimecar> otra opción es ponerles una denuncia
<fosco_> bueno, uno que se marcha
<totocolombia> mimecar, pues no se si has visto este documental te lo recomiendo...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QosF0b0i2f0
<genelyk> na
<genelyk>  no existe el xorg
<mimecar> genelyk: ubuntu no usa xorg.conf en las últimas versiones
<Ramir00> duda el ppa que baje era para maverick ,,,,pero yo uso xubuntu 10.10 no tendria que haber problemas no????
<genelyk> intente hacer un  dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<genelyk> y nada
<mimecar> Ramir00: no, pero no deberías usar un PPA de programas que están en los repositorios
<Ramir00> por?
<Ramir00> el samba que estaba en repositorios esta obsoleto
<mimecar> el programa puede ser menos estable, tener problemas con otros paquetes...
<Ramir00> pero ya lo instale
<Ramir00> esta en synaptic
<Ramir00> igual no funciona, no se cargo en aplicaciones
<mimecar> samba no tiene interfaz gráfica
<genelyk> si se q no existe el xorg pero busco el archivo de configuracion para editarlo
<mimecar> genelyk: solo puedes generarlo
<Ramir00> mimecar? como que no? ante de borrarlo si tenia
<mimecar> con la versión antigua si
<Ramir00> entonces voy a buscar el config
<sga> buenas tardes
<sga> si alguien me puede ayudar con un error que me tuvo todo el dia sin poder usar mi equipo, se los agradezco
<sga> al reiniciar mi equipo hoy
<Ramir00> sudo /etc/samba/smb.conf...... no funciona
<sga> me dio el error
<sga> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<sga> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<sga> mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<sga> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<sga> No init found. Try passing init=bootarg
<genelyk> haber reinicio
<mimecar> !paste sga
<kubot> sga: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon mientras el texto ahí,
<Ramir00> bash: /etc/samba/smb.conf: Permiso denegado!!!!!!!!!!!
<mimecar> Ramir00: ese comando no hace nada
<Ramir00> soy superusuario
<mimecar> no hace nada
<Ramir00> estoy en samba.org  y hay dos maneras para hacerlo saltar y no me funcionan
<Tarrasquero> Ramir00: smb.conf es un archivo que se abre con editor de texto
<g3o> Ramir00, en tal caso gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ramir00> eso eso eso
<sga> kubot el paste está en http://paste.ubuntu.com/558217/
<Ramir00> g3a tenes razon
<Tarrasquero> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<mimecar> sga: solo puedes comprobar la partición desde el live cd
<Ramir00> mimecar entonces al samba mas reciente no se le puede agregar entorno grafico??
<mimecar> si buscas algún programa que lo haga si
<Ramir00> tirame una idea
<Ramir00> en ppa por ejemplo?
<mimecar> no lo se
<Ramir00> puede ser que el system.config sea el programa que le da modo visual
<sga> mimecar: eso intente hacer pero no puedo levantar el sistema
<Varc> Increible, este probelma de Ramir00 tiene que es a los libros de historia Linux
<mimecar> sga: inicia con el live cd y comprueba la partición
<Varc> El problema mas extenso en Linux-Windows
<mimecar> Varc: si lo configuras a mano si
<sga> mimecar: y con que lo compruebo? con fsck? pues veo la particion pero no me deja hacer nada
<mimecar> desde el live cd, sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Varc> mimecar: Y no le puedes dar la solucion al amigo para que sea mas automatico?
<sga> mimecar: ahi me da otro error fsck.ext4: Dispositivo o recurso ocupado mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/sda1
<mimecar> sga: estas con el live cd ?
<sga> mimecar: si
<mimecar> Varc: en las herramientas de ubuntu tiene que poder configurarlo
<mimecar> pero esta usando xubuntu
<Varc> Ahhh, Con razon la cosa se torna dificil
<mimecar> sga: reinicia y no montes ninguna partición
<sga> mimecar: perdon mi ignoracia, pero como hago eso ?
<mimecar> cuando reinicie abre una consola, no cargues ninguna unidad
<genelyk> pos no instale el driver nividia  y nada
<genelyk>  no funciona
<mimecar> genelyk: el driver de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<genelyk> no el del a misma pagina
<genelyk> x q el cd live  levanta  el entorno grafico
<genelyk> pero cuando lo instale no levanta
<sga> mimecar: o sea que reinicio sin tocar nada? eso ya lo hice y el fsck lo hice de es aforma, o es algo diferente ?
<mimecar> sga: inicia con el live cd y cuando acabe de cargar el sistema, abre una consola
<sga> si, eso lo hice
<mimecar> genelyk: instala el que tiene ubuntu en drivers privativos
<genelyk> no  tengo entorno grafico
<mimecar> sga: pon en pastebin la salida de => mount
<Tarrasquero> genelyk: ?
<genelyk> como lo hago x consola ?¡
<Varc> sga: El probelma es que no se te instala Ubuntu o algo asi?
<Tarrasquero> genelyk: sudo apt-get install hal
<genelyk> solo eso ?
<Tarrasquero> por pasos
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: hal no está instalado por defecto?
<sga> mimecar: el paste está en http://paste.ubuntu.com/558220
<Tarrasquero> deveria
<Tarrasquero> pues que lo ejecute
<Tarrasquero> /usr/sbin/hald
<sga> Varc: eso parece porque no monta la particion donde está el ubuntu (eso creo)
<mimecar> sga: en que partición has instalado ubuntu
<genelyk> regreso
<Tarrasquero> pera
<sga> mimecar: estimo que es /dev/sda1
<Tarrasquero> joeeeeeeeeeee
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: escribes muy lento, te pasa siempre :P
<mimecar> sga: seguro?
<Tarrasquero> que dices?
<Tarrasquero> soy rapido y veloz
<Tarrasquero> zippp visto y no visto
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: se te escapan antes de decir "espera"
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<mimecar> sga: ¿que tienes en sda5?
<Tarrasquero> pero es que no procedia que saliera asi
<sga> mimecar: si es sda1 porque es el mas chico 10Gb
<Tarrasquero> sga: que tienes en /etc/fstab
<mimecar> sga: pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<mimecar> no está montada sda1
<sga> Tarrasquero: ese archivo tiene 3 lineas, te las pongo en un pastebin o tengo que ver algo en particular?
<Tarrasquero> perdon sga: que tienes en /etc/mtab
<sga> mimecar: el paste esta en http://paste.ubuntu.com/558228
<mimecar> sga: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Ramir00> la gente que hace ppa, es de confiarse, o puede ser codigo malicioso??
<sga> mimecar: Karmic
<mimecar> en principio de confianza
<genelyk> ya volvi
<genelyk> dices q instale el
<mimecar> que te devuelve el comando mount?
<genelyk> apt-get install hal?
<sga> Tarrasquero: pegue en http://paste.ubuntu.com/558229 lo que hay en ese archivo
<Tarrasquero> genelyk: no salgas asi deja tiempo
<Tarrasquero> ok
<genelyk> es q estaba en windows
<genelyk> ahora si estoy en ubuntu pero
<genelyk> entre en modo rescues y solo tengo una consola
<mimecar> es lo que tienes que tener
<genelyk> si pero como pruebo ls comandos
<mimecar> escribiendolos
<Tarrasquero> genelyk: /usr/sbin/hal
<genelyk> okz
<genelyk> pperame salgo del irssi
<mimecar> ...
<Tarrasquero> ufff
<sga> mimecar: está en el post 558220
<mimecar> sga: pon el enlace
<Tarrasquero> sga: ese paste es de mtab?
<sga> Tarrasquero: si
<Tarrasquero> uf pues está mal
<mimecar> genelyk: primero, hay varias consolas
<sga> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558220
<mimecar> genelyk: segundo, sal del irc y entra con un usuario normal, no uses el usuario root
<sga> Tarrasquero: no me digas eso!!! si uds no me ayudan estoy frito
<genelyk> kjejeje
<genelyk> okz okz
<genelyk> reboot
<Sadlymistaken> alguien sabe usar wget, bien? Es que intento bajarme todo mi blog, pero solo se bajan los html , las imagenes siguen siendo cargadas.. desde donde están...
<Tarrasquero> mira el mio
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.com/BL1MzfBk
<Tarrasquero> en ese archivo es donde se encuentran los puntos de montaje del sistema
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: ahora está con un live cd
<Tarrasquero> si ya es posible que se modifique en el inicio
<Tarrasquero> tienes razon
<mimecar> ahora sería comprobar los errores de sda1
<sga> uds indiquen que alternativas tengo
<mimecar> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<sga> umount: /dev/sda1: no montado
<mimecar> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<sga> fsck.ext4: Dispositivo o recurso ocupado mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/sda1 ¿Sistema de ficheros montado o abierto en exclusiva por otro programa.
<mimecar> sudo lsof /dev/sda1
<genelyk> bueno ahora si toy  com usuario normal
<genelyk> lo unico malo es q es q
<genelyk> el entorno grafico
<genelyk> intenta  iniciar pero solo sale pantalla negra
<sga> mimecar: el lsof esta en http://paste.ubuntu.com/558235
<Varc> Pregunta: Para que me sirve a mi la consola Python, un simple ejemplo.
<mimecar> Varc: para programar con python
<mimecar> y como calculadora :P
<mimecar> sga: tienes la carpeta /home en otra partición?
<Varc> Esa si es buena la de calculadora xD. Pero se pueden programar que? Software que puedes abrir luego y usarlos?
<mimecar> Varc: puedes programar cualquier cosa
<mimecar> muchas de las aplicaciones que usa ubuntu están en python
<Varc> mimecar: Pero, para por ejemplo hacer una aplicacion con  boton en el centro seria un comando para colocar el boton y otro para darle una tarea y asi?
<sga> mimecar: si en sda2
<mimecar> Varc: es un languaje de programación normal
<mimecar> sga: lo único que queda es forzarle a que compruebe los errores
<mimecar> se puede producir perdida de datos
<Varc> mimecar: interesante, gracias !
<mimecar> pero la partición no está montada, no debería (no te lo puedo asegurar)
<sga> mimecar: puedo perder datos del home ?
<mimecar> con => sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<mimecar> te deja continuar?
<mimecar> solo actua sobre sda1
<mimecar> sda2 se quedaría igual
<sga> mimecar: ok, probemos
<sga> decime que hago
<genelyk> como finalizo el proceso grafico en ubuuntu ~10.10
<mimecar> sga: no te da la opción de seguir?
<sga> mimecar: no, luego de ejcutar vuelve a la linea de la terminal
<mimecar> genelyk: como no sea quitando el driver que has instalado...
<mimecar> debería hacer cosas
<genelyk>  es q es como si la maquina intentara iniciar entorno grafico
<sga> solo me da el error de que el dispositivo o recurso está ocupado...
<genelyk> estoy en cualquier tty
<genelyk> y me salta  el tty  donde quiere iniciar el  entorno
 * alexneb luego vengo.. chau
<Ramir00> esto no camina
<Ramir00> por que nautilus me tira el mensaje de erro no se pudo mostrar network?
<genelyk> trist
<mimecar> lanzalo desde la consola y mira el error que da
<Ramir00> como lo hago?
<mimecar> abres una consola, "nautilus"
<Ramir00> alt+f2 y despues
<mimecar> gnome-terminal
<Ramir00> fallo tambien al ejecutarse
<sga> mimecar: podria pisar la instalacion sin que corra riesgo mi home ?
<mimecar> Ramir00: fallo es...?
<mimecar> sga: si no formateas sda2, no
<mimecar> si te quedas más tranquilo haz una copia de los datos
<Ramir00> en la consola ejecute eso y me da error
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<sga> mimecar: son muchos datos, por eso preguntaba
<mimecar> si no formateas no tienes que perder nada
<Ramir00> el comando 'gnome-terminal' fallo al ejecutarse........ha ocurrido un error al ejecutar el proceso hijo <<gnome-terminal>>(no existe el fichero o el directorio)
<sga> o sea puedo desde el livecd instalar sin formatear
<sga> y eso solucionaria el problema ?
<mimecar> antes de instalar un sistema operativo es aconsejable hacer una copia de todos los datos
<mimecar> sga: con una instalación limpia si
<sga> limpia?
<mimecar> Ramir00: escribe la aplicación de consola que tenga tu sistema
<mimecar> formateando
<sga> justo a mi me viene a tocar este error
<sga> :)
<Ramir00> xubuntu ??? xfce-terminal?
<mimecar> Ramir00: el que use tu distribución
<Ramir00> usa xfce
<mimecar> sga: los errores no aparecen solos
<Ramir00> igual da error
<mimecar> ...
<Ramir00> todo anda bien hasta que deja de andar
<mimecar> que error
<Ramir00> el mismo que poniendo gnome-terminal
<Ramir00> xfce-terminal
<mimecar> Ramir00: busca el programa de terminal que use tu distribución
<Ramir00> me decis que habra una shell? o un terminal???
<Ramir00> listo ya abri un terminal
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<Ramir00> te entendia otra cosa
<Ramir00> que ejecuto?
<mimecar> nautilus
<Ramir00> no entiendo nada,...tengo abierto una pantalla negra llamada shell...$....y por otro lado ejecute nautilus primero hice alt+f2 puse ejecutar nautilus y listo...
<mimecar> por que no sigues los pasos que te digo?
<Ramir00> porque no te entiendo
<mimecar> tienes que escribir nautilus en la consola
<Varc> Increible, el mundo de la informatica tiene tantas variantes que es dificil entendernos entre todos he?
<Ramir00> no se a que le llamas consola si a una terminal la pantalla negra....o la ventanita que aparece cuando haces alt+f2
<mimecar> consola = terminal
<genelyk> pa mi son lo mismo
<Varc> !terminal |Ramir00
<kubot> Ramir00: La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Varc> genelyk ! Como va lo tuyo?
<Ramir00> listo en la pantalla negra consola ejecute nautilus y se abrio...que era lo mismo que ejecutarlo desde la ventanita....y ahora
<mimecar> en nautilus accede a "network"
<genelyk> me puse a pensar y encontre una solucion
<Varc> genelyk: Cual sera?
<Ramir00> si,,,,ya te dije que da el error que te escribi
<mimecar> la consola es para tener el error completo
<Ramir00> no aparece nada en la consola
<mimecar> entonces mala suerte, nautilus no da más información del error
<genelyk> -probar otra distro
<genelyk> se pierde el mismo tiempo instalando otra q buscanod la solucion
<genelyk> XD!!
<mimecar> genelyk: y cuando te pase el mismo problema?
<Varc> xD Que solucion xD Eso es lo que va a tener que hacer Ramir
<genelyk> en ese caso volver a la version  8.04
<Varc> !hola | sirderigo
<kubot> sirderigo: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<mimecar> genelyk: no tendrás ninguna actualización en la 8.04
<Ramir00> cual uso slack?
<genelyk> ai si quiera encontraba el xorg
<genelyk> si se acaba el soporte  en abril pero ...
<genelyk> es la unica opcion para q funcione
<mimecar> o buscar en google como se quita el driver de nvidia...
<genelyk> eso fue lo primeor q hice
<mimecar> ¿nadie ha conseguido quitar el driver?
<genelyk> x eso instale directamente el  Nvidia90...run
<sirderigo> hola Varc
<genelyk> en ubuntu-es foros ai  varios post sin respuestas
<mimecar> la red no acaba en ubuntu-es
<Ramir00> como arrugan
<Varc> sirderigo: Que tal !
<genelyk> pna
<genelyk> no fue lo unico
<genelyk> enocntre q esu n bug reportado en  el launchpac
<genelyk> pad*
<mimecar> Ramir00: ?
<Ramir00> como recupero el samba que venia por defecto en synaptic,,,,ante de instalar el ppa que me dejo de funcionar la red
<mimecar> desinstala el que has puesto de ppa, quita el repositorio de ppa
<mimecar> y con suerte podrás instalar el original
<Ramir00> como lo hago?
<sirderigo> Varc: bien, trabajando mucho
<mimecar> usando synaptic
<mimecar> para quitar el repositorio tienes que tener alguna opción en el menú
<genelyk> sirderigo:  reinstalando XD
<genelyk> sacas del repo el ppa
<genelyk> luego  cambias de server  en los repositorios del synaptic
<genelyk> y automaticamente crea un nuevo sources list
<Ramir00> habia uno que me habia dicho que pudo instalar el ultimo samba
<mimecar> y cruzas los dedos para que no se vaya parte del sistema por dependencias
<Ramir00> bauer o algo asi
<genelyk> na na na
<genelyk>  pero instalas samba para  comunicarte con una red  windows?
<Ramir00> si genelyk
<genelyk> ami samba me a funcionado perfecto desde la version 7.04
<genelyk> como los montas ?
<Ramir00> que tenes?
<Varc> genelyk: No te embarques es una mision imposible xD
<Ramir00> red
<Ramir00> varc....arrugas?
<genelyk> pero en si que quieres  hacer '
<genelyk> ???
<Varc> Ramir00: ..... Respetas?
<Ramir00> :)
<Ramir00> windows7-xubuntu
<Ramir00> xubuntu-w7
<genelyk> yo usaba eso
<genelyk> windows 7 ultimate
<Ramir00> que samba usuaste??
<genelyk> el q vino x defecto en la version 8.04
<Ramir00> ese es reviejo
<genelyk> asi  todo dinosuario funciona
<Ramir00> 2.algo?
<Ramir00> la que vino por defecto en xubuntu10.10 tiene un bug con w7...por eso...me parece raro que una version mas vieja funcione
<genelyk> se
<genelyk> aunq
<genelyk> no se ah
<mimecar> Ramir00: si sabes que tiene un bug, por que no lo has dicho antes?
<genelyk> como leiste  nisiquiera pude levantar el entorno grafico de mi 10.10
<Ramir00> lo dije dos millones de veces
<mimecar> después de que entrara hoy yo?
<Ramir00> hace como tres dias , que escribo lo mismo
<genelyk> loq se es lo siguiente :   windows  7 tienes  q cambiar al mismo grupo de trabajo
<genelyk> q xubuntu
<Varc> Ramir00: #Ubuntu-bugs Pasate por ahi y facilitaselo a yofel
<Ramir00> ya esta corregido
<genelyk> pero
<genelyk>  algo es cierto
<Ramir00> supuestamente en el samba que queria instalar
<Ramir00> genelyk ya hice eso
<Varc> !hola | bollullera
<kubot> bollullera: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<genelyk> nunca pude pasar de xubuntu a  windows 7
<genelyk>  pero si de windows 7 a xubuntu
<Ramir00> bueno,,,ese el problema jejeje
 * bollullera saluda a la comunidad ubuntera
<bollullera> ¡hola!
<cousteau> o/
<genelyk> lo mas inteligente es  instalar windows xp para compartir
<genelyk> la interpoladirad  con window 7  aun no esta bien estructurada
<cousteau> genelyk, o ubuntu
<genelyk> na ubuntu esta bien
<Ramir00> mimecar * BUG 7577: Fix SPNEGO auth when contacting Win7 system using Microsoft Live     Sign-in Assistant.
<Ramir00> de la pagina de samba
<Ramir00> me baje el tag.gz
<mimecar> hasta que no corrijan ese bug, no puedes hacer nada
<genelyk> intena  asiendo un   sudo mount smb //192.168.1.xx/public(ip_d windows 7)  /mnt
<dzup2> haber pon la pagina para leerla
<genelyk> no es mount
<genelyk> es smbmount
<Ramir00> mimecar http://www.samba.org/samba/history/samba-3.5.6.html yo lo que entiendo es que esta version esta correjido
<Ramir00> mira la page
<Ramir00> haciendo, se escribe
<genelyk> aunq  ya no sale  en la 10.04 el smbmount  creo q  mi iso se kemo mal xq no inicia
<Ramir00> mimecar lo que entiendo es que los bugs son en la version 3.5.5
<mimecar> ¿que versión tienes instalada?
<Ramir00> era vieja...la que venia por defecto 2.algo no recuerdo....pero ahora baje un ppa que es la ultima version pero funciona..
<Ramir00> pero no funciona
<mimecar> xubuntu 10.10 usa la versión 2 de samba y en desarrollo está la 3?
<genelyk> alguna dependencia?
<Ramir00> bueno decia que era para maverick
<mimecar> maverick es la 10.10
<Ramir00> maverick=xubuntu? o no?
<Ramir00> xubuntu 10.10 es la que tengo
<genelyk> claro
<genelyk> los buntus  son ramas de ubuntu en si  q es la base
<Ramir00> https://launchpad.net/~cosme/+archive/my-builds de aca lo baje al ppa
<genelyk> bueno segun la distrowatch
<genelyk> samba (3.5.6)	3.5.4	3.4.7	3.4.0	3.3.2	3.2.3	3.0.28a
<genelyk> samba esta en la .3.5.6  y xubuntu usa  la   3.5.4
<Ramir00> de donde sacaste eso genelyk?
<genelyk> de distrowatch
<genelyk> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=xubuntu
<genelyk> vez q bien se usar la net
<Aleiex> hola, comohago para capturar pantalla, pero no toda, solo la ventana que está activa
<genelyk> x eso estaba pidiendo ayuda con mi problema y nvidia
<Aleiex> alguien sabe?
<genelyk> Aleiex:  intenta presionando alt y el impr pant
<genelyk> claro en la ventana activa
<Aleiex> ok
<genelyk> de ai lo pegas a gimp
<Aleiex> es que el impr pantalla en mi lap es con tecla fn
<Aleiex> entonces tecleo las tres no?
<genelyk> supongo
<Aleiex> ah gracias genelyk
<genelyk> sino  lo mas rapido seria a una pantalla entera  recortarla
<genelyk> ....
<cannon> buenas ...
<cannon> cual es la particion /user  ??? tengo sda 1 a sda11 y la mayoria solo dicen linux
<Aleiex> hola, alguien sabe como accedo a un escritorio remoto desde ubuntu a windows
<genelyk> mmm
<genelyk> Aleiex: la forma mas facil para mi es  con teamviewer
<Aleiex> tesamviewer esta en los repositorios?
<Aleiex> genelyk, pero yo uso ubuntu, y necesito acceder a windows
<Aleiex> ese es software para windows
<genelyk> TeamViewer rpm v5.0.8888 Red Hat, Fedora, Suse, Mandriva (32/64-Bit) [multilingüe]
<genelyk> TeamViewer deb v5.0.8888 Debian, Ubuntu (32-Bit) [mul
<genelyk> ai dice q tiene para  linux}
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<Varc> Muchachos, al que le guste Python aqui hay una pagina con algunos ejercicios
<Varc> http://www.taniquetil.com.ar/py/ejercicios/enunciados.html
<mauricio_> hola hice un escaneo con chkrootkit y me salio esto
<mauricio_> spicious files and directories were found:
<mauricio_> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/.autoreg /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/.path /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.13/.autoreg
<mauricio_> es peligroso??
<mimecar> mauricio_: si solo usas repositorios oficiales no
<mauricio_> uso ppas
<mauricio_> ppas de desarrollo
<mauricio_> como libreoffice
<mimecar> en principio no tiene que ser nada
<mimecar> mientras no uses ppa raros..
<mauricio_> ok, eso espero
<mauricio_> acabo de instalar un deb de esta pagina http://code.google.com/p/touchegg/wiki/Downloads?tm=2
<mauricio_> para gestos multitouch
<mauricio_> agradeceria que revisaran el source, porque es muy reciente este programa
<mauricio_> y no se de programacion
<mimecar> revisar código fuente no es sencillo
<mauricio_> es muy liviano el prog
<mauricio_> 33kb
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> eso no tiene nada que ver
<mauricio_> entonces de que depende?
<mimecar> puede ocupar poco dependiendo de la forma de compilar
<mimecar> ese programa no tiene ni 48 horas de vida
<mauricio_> por eso digo
<mauricio_> lo vi en omg ubuntu
<mauricio_> y quise probar
<mimecar> estudiar ese código es costoso
<Ramir00> :(
<mauricio_> mmm
<mauricio_> ojala que no tenga nada malo
<Varc> mimecar: Costoso de timepo no?
<mimecar> Varc: si
<Varc> mauricio_ Si no quieres luego tener malos gustos mejor isntala solo software con respaldo
<mauricio_> Varc ok
<mauricio_> Varc solo que esperaba eso desde hace tiempo
<mauricio_> acabo de hacer un rkhunter -c
<mauricio_> salio esto
<mauricio_> Performing filesystem checks
<mauricio_>     Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ Warning ]
<mauricio_>     Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<Varc> mauricio_ Entonces espera a que lo prueben los demas primero
<mauricio_> sip, no quiero virus en linux, como el protector de pantalla de gnome look
<Varc> mauricio_ Como me dijo un Linuxero una vez, "La paciencia es una virtud"
<mauricio_> mucha razon
<mimecar> mauricio_: no instales cosas con sudo
<EGCdigital> todo funciona en windows.
<mimecar> mauricio_: dominas ese programa de buscar rootkits?
<mauricio_> mimecar no
<mauricio_> mimecar lo acabo de instalar
<mimecar> encuentra actividad sospechosa, puede ser una falsa alarma tranquilamente
<mauricio_> mimecar puedo quedar tranquilo?
<mauricio_> o averiguo
<mauricio_> ?
<mimecar> si no has usado repositorios raros de ppa y no instalas cualquier cosa de la red si
<mauricio_> ok
<Varc> mauricio_ Todo lo que investigues y aprendas te sera util alguna vez
<mauricio_> Varc si, mas aun cuando he reinstalado ubuntu 10000 veces
<mauricio_> jaja
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 10000 in xorg "xserver-common: X crashed (signal 7) while scrolling in Mozilla" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10000
<Varc> mauricio_ Jajajajajaja A todos nos pasa con algo alguna vez. creeme, a mi me pasa mucho xD
<mauricio_> XD
<Varc> mauricio_ Te gusta Python? En vez de inventar te puedo pasar un tutorial o unos ejercicios depende de tu nivel
<mauricio_> mmmm Varc no se nada de programacion
<mauricio_> xd
<Varc> mauricio_ No sabes nada o no te gusta?
<mauricio_> las 2
<mauricio_> lol
<Ramir00> no puedo compartir carpetas entre xubuntu y w7
<mauricio_> pero si arreglo configs y otrascosas
<Varc> mauricio_ Ya veo, a mi me gustan mucho :D siempre estoy juganod con la terminal a ver que hay de nuevo
<mauricio_> jajaj
<Ramir00> problemas la compartir carpetas en red
<mauricio_> Ramir00 tienes samba en ubuntu
<mauricio_> ??
<Ramir00> si
<Varc> Here we go
<Ramir00> soy el  unico que tiene este problema varc en el mundo?
<Varc> Ramir00 Hermano, es imposiblepero eres el unico que no puede resolver xD
<Varc> !hola | colo
<kubot> colo: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<colo> Varc, kubot hola gracias por la bienvenida, jjejejje
<Varc> kubot es un bot colo xD
<mauricio_> puedo enviar un pastebin para ver si tengo algun proceso sospechoso?
<colo> jajajaja
<Ramir00> mauricio tenes una red unbuntu-w7?
<mauricio_> nop
<mauricio_> tengo red ubuntu ubuntu
<Ramir00> es facil resolver problemas faciles
<Varc> mauricio_ si
<mauricio_> ok gracias lo mando ahora
<Varc> Dale
<Ramir00> nunca intentes armar una red con w7 por que vas a tener muchos problemas
<colo> si?
<mauricio_> Varc http://paste.ubuntu.com/558300/
<mauricio_> otra pregunta, como puedo hacer para que un proceso inicie ultimo cuando parte el pc?
<mauricio_> en este caso es conky
<Varc> Dilculpa, estaba buscando una cancion
<mauricio_> XD ok
<Varc> mauricio_ No veo nada raro ahi
<mauricio_> fiuuu
<mauricio_> gracias
<mauricio_> aja
<Varc> xD De nada
<Varc> Ahora bien
<Varc> Lo de los procesor creo que es con nice -n 19 cal   <---(Ejemplo)
<Varc> Si ya se esta ejecutando es con
<Varc> renice -n [Incremento] [PID]
<Varc> mauricio_ Dañaste la PC ? xD
<mauricio_> Varc me fui un rato
<mauricio_> jaja
<mauricio_> nice -n 19
<mauricio_> ?
<Varc> Jajaja Ok xD Crei que habias colocado renice -n 1 Auto-destruccion xD
<mauricio_> 19 q es?
<mauricio_> jajaja
<mauricio_> tiempo
<mauricio_> ?
<Varc> Es el incremento
<mauricio_> osea si quiero que inicie al ultimo pongo
<Varc> el usuario comun solo puede dar incrementos entre 19 y 20
<mauricio_> conky nice -n 19
<Varc> No, no.
<Varc> Solo con usuario Root puedes colocarlos hasta 0
<Varc> nice -n 19 conky
<Varc> O 20
<mauricio_> ok
<mauricio_> eso es para que inicie ultimo?
<Varc> Tengo entendido que el 20 es el ultimo
<mauricio_> ok
<mauricio_> graciaaasss
<mauricio_> ahora lo pruebo y te digo
<Varc> Dale
<Ramir00> problema facil, solucion sencilla
<mauricio> me sale esto
<mauricio> mauricio@mauricio:~$ conky nice -n 19
<mauricio> conky: invalid option -- 'n'
<Varc> Dejame ver
<Guest21211> ok
<Ramir00> si alguine tiene una red  ubuntu-windows7 mande privado
<Varc> Ese nombre que te colocaste -.-' xD Prueba con una N mayuscula a ver
<Guest21211> XD
<Guest21211> ok
<Guest21211> mmm tampoco
<Guest21211> Ramir00 http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/130156
<Varc> Hmm. El conky no lo admite. Y si pruebas sin la n
<Guest21211> ok
<Guest21211> ahi  si ejecuta
<Varc> :D
<Guest21211> voy a probar iniciando sesion
<Varc> Dale a ver
<mauricio_> mmm sigue iniciando primero :(
<Varc> erUSUL: Andas por ahi para que ayudes a Mauricio?
<Varc> mauricio_ ya si no es asi se sale de mis manos (Aun soy nuevo en Linux)
<mauricio_> Varc jajaj ok, gracias por todo
<mauricio_> yo llevo 2 anios
<dabor> mauricio_, hay que crear un script y ponerle un delay
<mauricio_> dabor como lo hago
<mauricio_> ?
<Varc> Ahi esta uno de los que saben :D
<mauricio_> ;)
<mauricio_> dabor como hago el delay?
<dabor> mauricio_, te creas un archivo de texto y copias #!/bin/bash
<dabor> sleep 15;
<dabor> conky;
<mauricio_> con punto y coma?
<mauricio_> ;
<dabor> mauricio_, si, despues le das permiso de ejecución
<mauricio_> ok gracias
<dabor> el 15 significa 15 segundos
<mauricio_> eso iva a preguntar
<mauricio_> jaajaj
<mauricio_> gracias lo pruebo y aviso
<Varc> dabor: Y por consola para que funciona el nice ?
<dabor> Varc, nunca lo hice con nice, tendria que ver como
<Varc> dabor: Ya, bueno voy a comer ahora hablamos
<dabor> ok
<mauricio_> graciaaaassss
<mauricio_> dabor funciono perfecto
<Ramir00> gente para recuperar el samba que tenia se puede reisntalar el xubuntu...pero que no me borre los datos....tengo /,home...
<mauricio_> Ramir00 si tienes doble particion si
<mauricio_> Varc muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<Ramir00> si hice tres particiones para / para home y swa
<mauricio_> Ramir00 entonces no hay prolema
<Ramir00> coloco el disco reinicio
<Ramir00> y lo instalo?
<mauricio_> y en el menu de particionado eliges manual
<Ramir00> si
<Ramir00> y elijo instalar en /?
<mauricio_> y vuelves a seleccionar las particiones (home, /) con sus flags
<mauricio_> y la unica que tienes que formatear es /
<Ramir00> que flags?
<mauricio_> mmmm como explicoo
<mauricio_> punto de montaje
<Ramir00> ok...
<mauricio_> para que tome home como home, / como / y la swap no haces nada
<Ramir00> oksan
<mauricio_>  /home no se formatea
<mauricio_> el unico que se formatea es /
<Ramir00> okasa
<cousteau> Ramir00, vas a formatear por lo de samba??
<Ramir00> si
<Ramir00> para recuperar el samba original
<cousteau> Ramir00, yo creo que no hace falta
<Ramir00> la decision esta tomada
<cousteau> tú verás, pero bastaría con que reinstalases semba-common y smbclient
<cousteau> *samba-common
<cousteau> hala, ya se ha liado...
<cousteau> espero que por lo menos instale ubuntu o lubuntu, que soportan samba
<l1mpm4rk> buen dia/tarde/noche
<novatillo> hola a todos  alguien sabe un canal de C en español
<Souchiro> nas
<novatillo> algo asi como #python-es
<Souchiro> !gestor de paquetes
<kubot> Souchiro: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<novatillo> perco conC
<Souchiro> !gedit
<kubot> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<novatillo> kubot es un genio sabes lo que es :)
<Souchiro> jeje mejor alguien que me refresqeu la memoria de como editar eso de paquetes
<Souchiro> me da un problemita y debo modificar la lista
<cousteau> novatillo, existe #c-es, pero no suele haber mucha gente
<cousteau> corrijo... no hay nadie
<cousteau> bueno, sí, un tal ChanServ
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> costeau como se edita la lista de repositorios?
<cousteau> Souchiro, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cousteau> o en Orígenes de software
<Souchiro> ahe so necesitaba, gracias :D
<Varc> cousteau: ese tal Ramir es un poco amargado no crees? xD Lleva como 3 dias con lo mismo
<cousteau> Varc, ya, con lo fácil que sería no usar windows...
<Varc> cousteau: Si, y tan bien que se siente no depender de una compañia si no que si tienes un error tienes una comunidad que te ayuda
<mauricio_> otro problema jajajaj, como hago a conky transparente, es decir que se vean los iconos en el escritorio?
<Varc> Ah?
<Varc> Que los iconos SI se vean?
<Varc> Osea, un lanzador?
<mauricio_> no
<mauricio_> es que si uso conky, grqan parte delos iconos no se ven, ya que conky se sobrepone
<Varc> Ya, ni idea xD
<kzman> hola, saben como abir puertos udp/tcp en ubuntu?
<EGCdigital> no
<iqpi> eso será mas bien el router con la funcion de NAT
<EGCdigital> que seria lo mas practico en estos casos
<EGCdigital> desde ubuntu ni idea.
<EGCdigital> todo se mueve a nivel de hardware segun tus equipos.
<kzman> tengo un servidor de un juego (MTA), que necesita algunos puertos, ya configure mi router para esos puertos
<kzman> pero este servidor me dice que tales puertos estan cerrados
<jmanuel_cool> saludos genteses, personas, humanos y extraterrestres
<Varc> !hola | jmanuel_cool
<kubot> jmanuel_cool: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Varc> kzman: probaste el FireWall ?
<kzman> Varc instale firestarter, y no puedo añadr los puertos
<iqpi> me extraña que tuvieras ip tables activado con algunas reglas
<iqpi> pues entonces es cosa del firewall
<kzman> que firewall?
<kzman> no tengo firewall
<mauricio_> Kzman linux solo trae firewall
<mauricio_> el kernel
<mauricio_> no se como se llama
<mauricio_> pero trae
<Varc> Viva El SHELL !
<kzman> pero ese firewall no es iptables?
<mauricio_> mmm no lo se
<mauricio_> Varc why?
<iqpi> si, es iptables, y firestarter es un frontend de iptables
<Varc> kzman, lee un poco sobre redes para que entiendas bien todo
<iqpi> si no recuerdo mal
<Varc> mauricio_ El Shell es lo que nos da vida
<mauricio_> la concha?
<Varc> no vale xD
<kzman> si , y el firestarter es una especie de "Facilitador" para usar iptables
<mauricio_> jajajaj
<Varc> El Shell es la Terminal
<kzman> pero no puedo añadir reglas con este programa
<mauricio_> siiii
<Varc> !shell
<kubot> La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mauricio_> es mas comodo cuando te sabes los comandos
<kzman> D:
<mauricio_> te evitas abrir muchos menus
<mauricio_> y ganas tiempo
<Varc> Los comandos son lo mejor
<Varc> sobre todo en lenguajes como Python o C++
<Varc> Son muchos :D
<mauricio_> el mejor es el rm -rf / jajajajajaj
<mauricio_> OJO NO LO PONGAN
<kzman> busque un comado para abrir los puertos que necesito, lo ejecute pero estoy en las mismas
<Varc> Jajajajaja
<m4v> mauricio_: no haras esos chistes aquí, es motivo de ban.
<mauricio_> m4v OK
<florencia_canall> alguien sabe como instalar una VPN ?
<Varc> !rules  <----- Aprendan eso
<kubot> Varc: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Varc> ah ? xD
<Varc> !rules
<kubot> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Varc> Ahi esta
<mauricio_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Varc> Perdon
<mauricio_> XD
<Varc> xD
<m4v> por favor recuerden el topic del canal, para charlar existe #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Varc> Si, si. Por eso dije perdon
<mrfox> hola  necesito descomprimir .rar para ultrastar  como lo hago necesito instalar algo desde terminal???
<cousteau> mrfox, sudo aptitude install unrar
<cousteau> perdón,   sudo apt-get install unrar
<mrfox> eso era  se me habia olvidado  gracias
<cousteau> y ya con eso los abres en el gestor de archivadores... también puedes instalar rar para crearlos
<Blcklinux> hola
<iqpi> buenas
<Varc> !hola | lcklinux
<kubot> lcklinux: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Blcklinux> quisiera saber cual es el mejor reproductor de video que pueda bajar
<iqpi> mplayer
<EGCdigital> vlc
<iqpi> sin duda
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-26
<Blcklinux> vlc
<Blcklinux> mplayer
<Blcklinux> la cosa es sudo apt-get install vlc
<Varc> No le creas a digital el es malo xD
<EGCdigital> jeje
<EGCdigital> Vlc es muy bueno
<Blcklinux> ok
<Blcklinux> tengo otra pregunta
<Blcklinux> instale el crome por consola
<Blcklinux> y depues la reincie
<Blcklinux> y ya no aprece
<Blcklinux> en el menu de aplicaciones
<Varc> Buscalo donde se instalo
<Blcklinux> generalmente como es que busco en donde se instalo
<EGCdigital> chrome? el paquete deb?
<EGCdigital> o chromium...
<EGCdigital> ?
<Blcklinux> chorome
<Blcklinux> no cromiun
<Blcklinux> en donde busco esa carpeta en donde se instalo
<Varc> Todo se instala en:
<Blcklinux> cntro de sofware ubuntu
<Varc> Espera, dejame ir que no recuerdo xD
<Varc> No
<Blcklinux> aja
<iqpi> lo mas fácil es ejecutar whereis chorome
<iqpi> en la terminal
<Blcklinux> asi mismo
<iqpi> ahí verás donde están las cosas
<Blcklinux> dejame vert
<Varc> /var/cache/apt/archives
<EGCdigital> lo que instalas la mayoria se va a /var/
<Blcklinux> ok varc
<Blcklinux> ok
<Blcklinux> dejame ver
<Blcklinux> el comando ese es asi
<Blcklinux> whereis chorome
<Blcklinux> solamente
<iqpi> si
<Blcklinux> solo salio chorome:
<iqpi> algo un poco mas intensivo es locate chorome
<Blcklinux> ok
<iqpi> si no sale nada
<iqpi> es que no se instaló nada
<Blcklinux> no salio nada
<Blcklinux> pero yo lo estuve usando antes de reiniciar
<Blcklinux> dejame ver
<Blcklinux> po rla via de carpetas
<Blcklinux> el var
<Blcklinux> nahh no sale
<iqpi> mira a ver si lo puedes instalar de nuevo
<Varc> Pero lo pudiste correr?
<iqpi> sudo apt-get intall chorome
<Blcklinux> si
<Blcklinux> lo estaba corriendo
<Blcklinux> no hace mucho
<iqpi> pero seguro que es chorome y no chrome o chromium?
<Blcklinux> segurisimo
<Blcklinux> se como es choromiun
<Blcklinux> es mas
<Blcklinux> cual es mejor
<Blcklinux> entre los dos
<Blcklinux> hay un chorome tambien
<Blcklinux> ejjeje
<iqpi> la verdad es que no había oído hablar de él
<Varc> Ba, usa Firefox xD
<Blcklinux> no
<Blcklinux> sorry
<Blcklinux> me equivoque lo que escribi
<Blcklinux> linux me tio un poko loko de la cabeza estos dias
<dabor> Blcklinux, trata de no hacer flood
<Blcklinux> q es flood
<iqpi> escribir mucho muy corto y muy seguido
<Blcklinux> ok
<iqpi> en lugar de poner una frase larga
<iqpi> pones
<iqpi> una
<iqpi> frase
<iqpi> larga
<Blcklinux> oka
<Blcklinux> el comando youtube-dl ya no funciona?
<jorgeandres> nass
<Blcklinux> swf con que progrma la puedo ejecutar sin que me de un error
<cousteau> firefox?
<cousteau> yo hace poco hice un plugin para Tucan para descargar de youtube
<Blcklinux> y pudistes descargarlo
<cousteau> ah, los vídeos Vevo no funcionan con mi plugin ni con muchos otros programas de descargar youtube
<cousteau> a lo mejor ahí está el problema
<Blcklinux> creo que pusieron una proteccion
<cousteau> vídeo de ejemplo?
<azzurra> hola, me podrian decir como puedo compartir archivos con windows
<Blcklinux> cualquir video
<cousteau> Blcklinux, este por ejemplo? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HsyFlHvPIo
<cousteau> a mí me va con lo mío
<cousteau> también puedes usar bajaryoutube.com
<Blcklinux> con youtube-dl
<colo> Blcklinux, Equipo- Sistema de archivos-tmp ahi encontras los videos que visualisas con el navegador
<cousteau> y... comprobado, youtube-dl no funciona
<Blcklinux> ok dejame ver
<cousteau> no, parece que youtube-dl no funciona
<Blcklinux> si eso lo c
<Killman> hi
<Killman> cómo descomprimo un fichero .7z ?
<TTNK> Killman: eso te lo contesta mucho mas rapido google
<Blcklinux> gracias colo ese metodo me funciono gracias
<cousteau> Killman, sudo apt-get install p7zip
<colo> Blcklinux, ok
<Killman> TTNK: ok
<Sadlymistaken> nada, que no me sale lo de wget, alguien ha practicado duro con estos comandos?
<Killman> cousteau: ok gracias
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken, qué intentas?
<TTNK> Sadlymistaken: no te sale que especificamente?
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau quiero descargarme las fotos de mi blog, pero claro, mientras que el directorio de mi blog es: loquesea.blogspot.com, las imagenes están subidas a b45.blogspot.com y cosas asi, pues son arbitriarias del sitio, y leches, no lo consigo
<Sadlymistaken> me ayudas?
<Sadlymistaken> y estoy intentando hacerlo con -r l4
<Sadlymistaken> pero no funciona... y con el --mirror o el -k no me sale
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken, hay opciones para eso en wget, para descargar una página y todos los enlaces, con varios niveles de recursión... está por el manual pero no me acuerdo de como era
<azzurra> gracias por responderme
<cousteau> creo que sí, -r -l4
<Sadlymistaken> claro, pero si yo me miro el manual, y nada, no doy con ello, debo ser medio gili, no me aclaro... aunque le ponga 100 de nivel de recursión, siguen sin bajarse..
<cousteau> eso descargaría recursivamente bajando 4 niveles
<cousteau> o puedes hacer wget normal, capturar los nombres de las fotos, y hacer wget con ellas
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau, lo he hecho con -r -l4 para ver si lo hace... y nada chico... que solo se baja las webs html... y las imagenes se ven, porque estan enlazadas a las de internet.. no porque las descargue..
<Sadlymistaken> wget normal? que quieres decir?
<cousteau> en plan:   wget tupagina -qO- | grep -o 'http://[^"]*.jpg'
<cousteau> con eso te salen las URLs de las fotos
<cousteau> y no sé cómo va blogspot, pero a veces ayuda poner   -U ""
<cousteau> para engañar a la mayoría de las páginas
<Sadlymistaken> a ver blogspot va, que en realidad cuando subes las fotos a tu "blog", estas fotos no se suben a tu DIRECTORIO, si no a uno comun de blogspot... con una dirección rarisima..
<Sadlymistaken> voy a probar a ver eso de -q0-
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau,  vaya es interesante, pero no me da la lista de todas las imagenes, solo las del index.html... voy a probar con lo mismo, con una -r
<cousteau> es O mayúscula, no cero
<chepecarlos> sabes donde puedo consegir material para una charla sobre GNU/Linux
<Blcklinux> el sony vega studio cual seria el progrma que sumplata para linux
<Sadlymistaken> ea, se ha quedao pillao
<Sadlymistaken> la terminal me hizo lo mismo de antes... pero con -r -l4 se me queda pillao..
<chepecarlos> Blacklinux, uno que podias probar Kdenlive
<Blcklinux> ok dejame ver gracias
<Sadlymistaken> :( no funcionaaa
<chepecarlos> otro seria cinelerra
<Blcklinux> aja
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken, porque se queda parado descargando?
<Sadlymistaken> no, lo que se queda parado es haciendo la lista que me has dicho tu antes que hiciera
<cousteau> Blcklinux, de vídeo yo conozco OpenShot también
<Sadlymistaken> si ponia el nombre de mi sitio tal cual sólo lista las imagenes del index.htm del blog...
<Blcklinux> ok
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken, probablemente al hacer -r esté intentando agregar también archivos de imagen a la lista, no sólo html
<Sadlymistaken> entonces al hacerlo recursivo... se queda parado... es como si esa instruccion que me has dado, no fuera recursiva.. o no le gusta
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau, mande?
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken, mira a ver si puedes filtrar por nombre de archivo, que sólo guarde los *.htm*
<cousteau> ah, Ctrl-C para cancelar
<Sadlymistaken> por nombre de archivo no guarda.... porque lo he intentado con -A jpg,png,gif
<Sadlymistaken> y nanai
<cousteau> es que si sólo guardas los jpg, no guardas el htm
<cousteau> y no hace recursión
<cousteau> además, no sé si es así o   -A '*.jpg,*.png'
<Sadlymistaken> no?
<Sadlymistaken> pero si yo sólo quiero bajar las imagenes de Todo mi sitio, no los html..
<Aleiex> hola, como hago para que empathy se conecte siempre como desconectado?
<cousteau> ...no, ni caso, sin * también vale
<Sadlymistaken> así que ahí estaba el problema.... gracias cousteau
<Sadlymistaken> eres un solete
<Sadlymistaken> chiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cousteau> lo único, ponle también htm y html, y luego si eso los borras
<Sadlymistaken> voy a intentarlo
<cousteau> no sé si hay una opción para hacer recursión en html pero _no_ guardarlos
<marti1125> ayuda
<Sadlymistaken> wget -r -l4 -A "*.jpg,*.html,*.htm" misitio.com
<marti1125> estube descargando libre office y me sale que un paque no descargo por completo
<marti1125> como lo arreglo?
<Sadlymistaken> y sigue solo bajandome los html.... y claro, las imagenes que hay dentro, siguen siendo ENLAZADAS de internet
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, wget -r -A=.jpg,.png http://www.nombre.com
<dabor> te bajaria las imagenes jpg y png
<marti1125> E: No se pudieron obtener algunos archivos, ¿quizás deba ejecutar
<dabor> marti1125, de donde lo descargaste? no te deja volver a descargar ese paquete?
<marti1125> apt-get update o deba intentarlo de nuevo con --fix-missing?
<marti1125> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Sadlymistaken> dabor no, no me salen las imagenes... no lo consigo
<dabor> marti1125, puede ser que ese servidor no este bueno o le falten paquetes o dependencias
<marti1125> uhm..
<dabor> marti1125, mejor los bajas del sitio de libre office directamente
<marti1125> ni modo
<marti1125> dime como borro todo
<marti1125> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<dabor> marti1125, http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
<marti1125> para
<marti1125> borrar todo lo descargado
<marti1125> e instalado
<dabor> marti1125, si te faltaban paquetes no se debe haber instalado nada
<dabor> marti1125, si lo instalaste con esa orden, lo contrario seria sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<marti1125> disculpa cual era el comando
<dabor> marti1125, que comando?
<marti1125> sudo purge
<Aleiex> hay alguna forma de tener amarok 100% integrado a gnome?
<dabor> marti1125,  sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<marti1125> listo, muchas gracias
<cousteau> yo lo acabo de instalar desde el ppa y me va bien
<Blcklinux> Ubuntu Studio 10 es un progrma para edicion de musica ¡¡??
<cousteau> Blcklinux, no, es un "sabor" de ubuntu
<Blcklinux> sabor
<Blcklinux> que es eso
<cousteau> viene con muchos programas de edición de música, imágenes y vídeo
<Blcklinux> ahh oik ok es un sistema de linux
<cousteau> Blcklinux, significa que está basado en ubuntu, igual que kubuntu, xubuntu... comparte los mismos repositorios (todo lo que viene en ubuntu studio se puede instalar en el normal), pero los progrs que vienen instalados por defecto son distintos
<dabor> Blcklinux, ubuntu linux con kernel y programas optinizados para sonido y video (buscar en google)
<cousteau> no sé si sigue usando el kernel RT
<Blcklinux> ahh ok gracias
<Sadlymistaken> le doy a Ctrl + c .... y no se para el proceso de la terminal
<Sadlymistaken> y he escrito exit + Intro
<Sadlymistaken> y se ha cerrado la terminal, pero sigue funcionando el procesoo...
<Sadlymistaken> ¿¿que hago???
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken, la URL contenía algún "&"?
<Sadlymistaken> si
<cousteau> bueno... abre otra terminal y ejecuta   killall wget
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, ctr + z
<Sadlymistaken> uffff
<Sadlymistaken> menos mal
<cousteau> y vuelve a probar, pero esta vez poniendo la url entre comillas simples
<Sadlymistaken> Mil gracias
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, gnome-system-monitor
<Sadlymistaken> que susto... jejeje mil gracias sois unos soletes
<cousteau> porque si no bash interpreta el & como un símbolo especial
<Sadlymistaken> vale... las simples son ' verdad?
<Sadlymistaken> no '' ni "
<cousteau> sí, '...'
<cousteau> (aunque a lo mejor las dobles también valen)
<Souchiro> weno nos vemos mañana
<granjero> buenas nochesa
<granjero> buenas noches
<azzurra> buenas noches como me le va
<marti1125> alguien sabe drupal
<EGCdigital> marti1125,
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<LinoSP|net> encuesta: ¿Cuántos aquí usan BatteryStatus en su laptop/netbook ?
<Blcklinux> puedo agregar este canal de chat a un irc msn
<Nicko_94> hola a todos
<charrua> buenas noches
<Nicko_94> quisiera saber: hay alguna forma de guardar un archivo de persistencia cuando usamos un live cd de ubuntu?
<dabor> Nicko_94, se me ocurre creando un live usb con espacio para el usuario
<Nicko_94> dabor: pense en eso, pero el note que voy a usar no soporta arranque desde usb
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe la diferencia entre los kernels
<Nicko_94> pipo65: se algo mas especifico, cada kernel añade soporte para hardware nuevo, o mejora el rendimiento, depende de cuales compares
<pipo65> linux-image-2.6.32-27-386
<pipo65> linux-image-2.6.32-27-generic
<dabor> Nicko_94, montando el disco y guardando los doc ahi, pero nunca vas a poder guardar cambios en la configuracion
<pipo65> yo en este equipo uso el kernel q termina con gneric
<pipo65> y no se q me da el usar el 386
<Nicko_94> dabor: lo que trato de hacer, es algo similar a lo que puppy hace cuando lo ejecutas, creando un archivo similar al que usa ubuntu live usb pero en cualquier medio disponible
<pipo65> en las actualizaciones siempre se ban cambiando
<pipo65> solos
<Nicko_94> pipo65: si te sirve lo que tienes ahora, no pasa nada por no actualizarlo
<pipo65> pero no encuentro diferencias entre uno y otros
<Nicko_94> pipo65: si se llena el grub de opciones y te molestan, prueba ubucleaner
<pipo65> yo cuando instale lubuntu empeso con uno q era 2.6.32-24-generic
<pipo65> y ya ba por el 27
<dabor> pipo65, www.kernel.org
<dabor> pipo65, changelog
<pipo65> yo pregunto por q en otra makina q tengo es de chipset intel y note q los kernels de debian son compatibles
<pipo65> pero cuando trato de instalar lubuntu no tiene ni para empesar
<pipo65> se q entre una y otra distro barias cosas cambian
<pipo65> no hay alguno q ustedes sepan de ubuntu q sea especifico para intel pentium4
<Nicko_94> dabor: entonces no conoces alguna alternativa ubuntu-based q haga lo que puppy?
<dabor> Nicko_94, no recuerdo
<xangua> puppy lucid
<pipo65> es feo eso
<pipo65> mesclar ubuntu con puppy
<Nicko_94> xangua: esa esta basada solo en los binarios, ni debs ni compiz fusion...
<Nicko_94> pipo65: pentium 4 es un procesador de 32 bit x86. Cualquier ubuntu le sirve
<pipo65> Nicko_94: por algun motivo no
<pipo65> ya he probado barios
<Nicko_94> pipo65: se mas especifico, que problema tienes?
<pipo65> y cuando fuerzo el sistema se friza
<pipo65> pero le instale debian
<pipo65> y no me lo hace el problema
<dabor> pipo65, debe tener mas que ver con la placa madre que con el procesador
<pipo65> dabor: por eso dije q todo lo q tiene es intel
<pipo65> inclusibe el prosesador
<dabor> pipo65, entonces solucionado, mejor debian
<Nicko_94> pipo65: ademas debian usa paquetes mas antiguos y estables que ubuntu, es logico que no te de tantos problemas
<pipo65> Nicko_94: por eso es q quiero ubuntu
<pipo65> es mas moderno
<dabor> pipo65, para llenarte de bugs? :-)
<pipo65> lo unico q tiene de moderno squeeze es el grub q es bastante colorido
<Blcklinux> que buen irc me recomiendan
<Nicko_94> pipo65: "Estabilidad o modernidad, esa es la cuestion"
<dabor> Blcklinux, xchat
<Blcklinux> gracias
<pipo65> irssi
<Nicko_94> blcklinux: xchat
<pipo65> huu el unico q usa irssi soy yo??
<dabor> pipo65, bastante colorido ? jaja que moderno
<pipo65> dabor: que nunca vistes el grub de squeeze
<xangua> pues si te gusta ubuntu y te importa la estabilidad puedes probar lubuntu lucid
<pipo65> me gusta donde dice abajo debian el sistema operativo universal
<pipo65> xangua: ese es el primero q probe de ubuntu pero no me funciono
<Nicko_94> pipo65: una opcion, creo, mas estable que ubuntu normal es un lts, el ultimo es 10.04
<pipo65> el 10.04
<pipo65> Nicko_94: ese es el q probe
<pipo65> y despues pa sacarme la duda me baje un 10.10
<pipo65> el unico q se mantubo estable y me dejo ver videos y todo fue un kubuntu 7.04
<pipo65> pero es re viejo
<pipo65> lo instale solo para probar
<dabor> pipo65, debian mantiene el soporte para hard mas antiguo, siempre, es muy bueno eso
<pipo65> y hay diferencias en el driver de intel
<Nicko_94> pipo65: lo que sucede es que ubuntu es como un windows xp en terminos de estabilidad, funciona bien, pero no es milagroso (al menos no al extremo de debian)
<pipo65> Nicko_94: igual lenny esta semana llega a su fin
<pipo65> un sistema q utiliza repositorios si estos dejan de funcionar no sirve
<Nicko_94> pipo65: instala un debian testing y listo, es mas estable que ubuntu, pero menos q el stable
<pipo65> si fuera el caso pclinuxos tambien me funciono
<dabor> pipo65, los repos estables no desaparecen nunca
<EGCdigital> es mas estable que el estable pero menos estable
<EGCdigital> wtf
<pipo65> Nicko_94: squeeze tiene sus fallas y esta semana pasara a ser la estable de debian
<pipo65> si bien largan la 6.0
<pipo65> se supone q la 5.0 desaparece
<pipo65> ya hace rato lo bienen anunciando
<pipo65> es el miedo de usar debian
<dabor> pipo65, unicamente te pide actualizar todo, pero los repos siguen siendo los de estable
<pipo65> ya me paso con pclinuxos
<pipo65> una ves que logre configurar todo a gusto desaparecieron los repo
<dabor> pipo65, debian es diferente
<pipo65> ya no se podia instalar nada
<dabor> pipo65, esatble, testing y sid y eso nunca cambia y siempre estan disponibles
<pipo65> si yo quiero repositorios para eatch
<pipo65> no existen mas
<Nicko_94> pipo65: basta cambiar los repos viejos en la lista de tu pc, y listo
<dabor> pipo65, para que vas a necesitar instalar etch, no tien logica
<pipo65> no pero me refiero q esa ya no tiene mas repos
<pipo65> y como esa le pasara a la siguiente
<pipo65> es una historia sin fin
<dabor> pipo65, no, no es asi, la estable es siempre la estable
<pipo65> pero lenny no siempre sera la estable
<pipo65> puede de aparecer otra estable
<dabor> pipo65, si usas los repos estables, siempre vas a tener la ultima version estable
<pipo65> dabor: pero los repos q yo uso apuntan a lenny no a stable
<dabor> pipo65, modifica el source.list para que apunten a estable
<pipo65> en donde dice lenny lo cambio por stable
<pipo65> esa parte es la q me confunde
<dabor> pipo65, exacto
<dabor> pipo65, deb ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/ stable main
<dabor> parece que nos fuimos de tema, crei que estabaen offtopic :-)
<pipo65> ups si es verdad
<pipo65> eso pasa por estar en varios canales
<pipo65> a la ves
<dabor> sip
<pipo65> yo pense q estaba en el de debian :p
<pipo65> chiste malo si los hay
<pipo65> y si no me tendria q construir mi propia distro y listo
<pipo65> asi como esta puppy linux podria esta pippo linux
<EGCdigital> pipo65 deja las drogas plz.
<aeon_> alguien me recomienda algun cliente de mail para ubuntu?
<aeon_> bot
<Ramir00> hola tengo problemas con la lectora.....no me lee los disco se queda colgada como queriendo leer pero no pasa nada
<Ramir00> solo anda si entro en modo seguro...con baja resolucion de pantalla
<Ramir00> hasta hace unos dias funcionaba
<dzup2> find ./ -name "*.php" -type f -exec sed -i 's/Joomla//g' {} \;
<dzup2> ups wrong window
<Ramir00> hello?
<sansen> español hermano
<Ramir00> hola brother
<abel> hola quisiera saber si alguien sabe como hago para configurar el bluetooth de mi laptop?
<aeon_> baja los driver's e instalalos a mano =D
<Ramir00> tengo...una duda...reinstale ubuntu....monte todo en / y la formatee......pero /home solo lo monte y NO lo formatee para no perder la informacio, el problema es que no puse el mismo usuario cuando hice la cuenta y ahora no encuentra lo que tenia antes
<Ramir00> puede que halla quedado oculto en algun lugar???
<Ramir00> o se borro?
<Ramir00> el /home
<aeon_> hahaha sí /home estaba en la partición que formateaste olvidalo xD
<Ramir00> home no lo formatee
<Ramir00> solo / la raiz
<Ramir00> pero cambie el usuario
<Ramir00> no me di cuenta
<Ramir00> tenia todo separado /..../home..../swap
<Ramir00> solo formatee /
<Ramir00> a home solo lo volvi a montar en /home y con ext4 pero sin formatear
<aeon_> xD
<aeon_> no aparece ningún archivo?
<aeon_> ya intentaste hacerle find?
<Ramir00> en el escritorio desaparecio todo
<Ramir00> como hago el find?
<aeon_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/83409
<aeon_> espero te sirva
<Guest57909> hola alguien sabe como identificar los ppa de los paquetes, o de donde se instalaron?
<Guest57909> ???//
<aeon_> identificar?  pues tú colocas los repositorios en el sources.list = /  y de dónde se instalarón creo que depende de la aplicación
<aeon_> no entendí tu pregunta en sí
<Ramir00> find . -name “*.txt” van las comillas???
<Ramir00> find.-name *.mp3   supuestamente busca todos los archivos con extension mp3?...si es asi me tira comando no encontrado...
<aeon_> hahaha RAmir00 no xD las comillas es para ejemplificar sustituye el ".txt" por el nombre del archivo
<Ramir00> no me acuerdo un nombre especifico
<Guest57909> aeon_ es que quiero saber que ppa me da problemas, el nm-applet literalmente ya no me sirve, ya que se instalo la version git y ya no puedo conectarme a 3g, como puedo hacer para identificar de que ppa se instalo
<Guest57909> ?
<Ramir00> find . -name *. el * no es un comodin como en win?
<Ramir00> Nos devolverá todos los archivos con extensión txt que haya en el directorio y recursivamente en todos sus subdirectorios.
<Ramir00> find. -name *.mp3
<aeon_> hahaha si pero no has puesto la ubicacion
<aeon_> donde desas buscar
<Ramir00> supuestamente busca en todos lados....pongo mp3 por era lo que mas tenia en el escritorio
<Ramir00> igual el . no va
<aeon_> Ramir00 xD te estas complicando la vida hazlo con calma
<Ramir00> voy a instalar el nautilus
<aeon_> hahaha  no te da la 3g y no te pide password del anillo?
<Guest57909> no, ya solucione lo del anillo
<Ramir00> si no lo encuentra seguro se perdio todo
<Guest57909> Ramir00 que pasa? pudiste con xubuntu?
<aeon_> Ramir00 =O qué deducción la tuya! haha ntp hay programas para recuperar archivos solo busca un poco mas
<aeon_> ya solucionaste tu problema entonces?
<Guest57909> no
<Guest57909> el applet es inusable
<Guest57909> no sirve
<Guest57909> quiero volver al de antes
<Guest57909> pero no se con que ppa se pudo haber actualizado
<Guest16874> hola alguien me ayuda con problema en red wifi en ubuntu 9.10
<aeon_> haha Guest que tiempo llevas con ubuntu?
<aeon_> y si le das upgrade?
<Guest16874> no tanto , pero utilizaba la 10.10
<Guest57909> aeon_ya lo resolvi, gracias
<aeon_> haha resolviste qué?
<aeon_> xD
<Guest16874> men
<Guest16874> lo actualize
<Guest57909> el nm-applet
<Guest16874> pero no , la base
<aeon_> hahaha no te explicas bien, haber dimelo con calma, no has resuelto tu problema?
<aeon_> qué fué lo que hiciste, que instalaste ?
<Guest16874> mira man
<Guest16874> intale el ubuntu 9.10
<Guest16874> dpue lo actualize
<Guest16874> y en los driver
<Guest16874> controladores de hadware
<Guest16874> active el de la placa de wifi
<Guest16874> pero aun asi no funciona
<Guest57909> es broadcom?
<Guest16874> si
<Guest57909> entonces instala el otro driver que salia en controladores restringidos
<aeon_> haha con razón me confundía  son bots? o qué pex
<Guest16874> ok
<Guest57909> aeon_ q pasa
<Guest57909> ?
<Guest16874> reiniciare aer que onda
<Guest16874> xD
<mauricio_> ?
<mauricio_> ok
<aeon_> haha
<aeon_> son bots ustedes
<aeon_> hahaha
<mauricio_> aeon_ no pq?
<aeon_> hahah
<aeon_> pareciera
<mauricio_> osino no halariamos asi
<aeon_> hahaha
<aeon_> hahaha
<aeon_> claro que sí
<aeon_> xD
<aeon_> haha
<aeon_> se puede
<mauricio_> ERROR: haha se puede command incorrect /sending_to_bot/
<mauricio_> XD
<aeon_> hahahaha
<aeon_> xD
<aeon_> si no soy menso
<aeon_> xD
<mauricio_> jajajaja
<Ramir00> instale testdisk como se ejecuta??
<aeon_> wee conocí gente como tú xD  estas chavo xD :p
<mauricio_> Ramir00 sudo testdisk
<mauricio_> x
<mauricio_> d
<aeon_> hahaha xD
<mauricio_> Ramir00 perdiste tus datos?
<Ramir00> ehh..../home no lo formatee solo lo volvi a montar...a / silo formatee
<Ramir00> pero no me di cuenta y cambie de usuaario
<Ramir00> y ahi esta el problema
<mauricio_> ok
<Ramir00> no se si lo borro
<aeon_> hahaha
<mauricio_> no lo borro
<aeon_> entonces si o no?
<mauricio_> no
<Ramir00> sabes como buscarlos?
<mauricio_> mmmm tendria que ser desde un live cd
<Ramir00> si lo tengo
<mauricio_> ok
<Ramir00> vuelvo a logearme como antes
<mauricio_> tienes que entrar en la particion home y mover los archivos
<Ramir00> hago ingreso manual..
<mauricio_> si
<mauricio_> como root
<mauricio_> en el live cd montas la particion y luego sudo nautilus
<Ramir00> si
<mauricio_> y ahi mueves los archivos
<mauricio_> ;)
<Ramir00> sabes como entrar por mirc a este servidor??
<aeon_> xD  los archivos estan ahí para que el live cd = / no tiene sentido solo dale los permisos necesarios para poder moverlos
<mauricio_> mirc?
<aeon_> xD  coloca el irc
<aeon_> y el canal #Ubuntu-es
<mauricio_> yo uso xchat
<Ramir00> si pero necesito ingresarle el servidor
<mauricio_> mmm nose
<mauricio_> no tengo el mirc
<aeon_> el servidor es: irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<aeon_> el canal es #Ubuntu-es
<aeon_> anotalo y  en redes en el caso de xchat entras a preferencias y configuras tus redes
<aeon_> ya te pide el servidor y el canal
<raffles> hola a todos, resulta que despues de instalar xubuntu 10.04 desde una usb y esperar unas cuantas horas y reiniciar cuando ya habia terminado la instalacion, tarda en arrancar y despues de un tiempo aparece un mensaje que dice lo siguiente: kernel panic-not syncing: attempted to kill init!   alguien que me pueda ayudar
<mauricio_> raffles parece falla de hardware
<aeon_> hahaha
<aeon_> lo mismo con mauricio parece de  hardware
<raffles> como del disco duro o que, por que al tratar de instalar knoppix me tiraba un error al parecer del HDD
<aeon_> que  marca es tu lap?
<mauricio_> raffles me paso lo mismo con un pc viejo
<mauricio_> el hd estaba malo
<aeon_> ram, procesador, dd??
<raffles> celeron 533 mhz 280 ram hdd de 10 GB
<mauricio_> mmmmmmmm
<mauricio_> hdd esta fallando seguramente
<aeon_> haha
<aeon_> sí
<aeon_> prueba con slitax
<aeon_> slitax pesa como 30 mb  y checa si te lo soporta
<raffles> es para checar fallas o como para que
<aeon_> es para pc's  como los tuyos y me dices =D  krizalidy.tkd@hotmail.com me das
<aeon_> slitax es una de las distros linux mas pequeñas
<Ramir00> aaaa
<Ramir00Mirc> aaaa
<aeon_> ramiro deja de andar de bot
<aeon_> no uses eso en el irc
<Ramir00Mirc> que no use que?
<aeon_> has de ser aprendiz de defacer = /
<aeon_> raffles: si slitax  te soporta  tu ordenador...hay dos noticias la buena:  slitax es la neta! la mala: olvidate de ubuntu y otras distros fuertes
<raffles> tan grave y si cambio el hdd
<mauricio_> y debian??
<mauricio_> corre con 64 mb de ram
<aeon_> hahaha xD debian no lo va a aguantar
<mauricio_> raffles eso es mejor, son muy baratos
<Ramir00Mirc> los que estan conectados haces tres dias que son???humannos
<raffles> lo extraño es que guindos 98 y 2000 se instalan bien, aunque pido una disculpa por comparar jaja
<Ramir00Mirc> lo bueno que tiene el IRcap es que detecta clones y te tira mucha data
<aeon_> creo que si sería mejor cambiar el dd
<aeon_> =S
<aeon_> la mayoría de los ordenadores los hicierón especialmente para correr con windows porque era el rey en el mercado
<raffles> pues si eso es verdad
<aeon_> haha Ramiro  estas chavo...te falta mucho :p
<aeon_> andas de aprendiz de juanker verdad
<Ramir00Mirc> no se de que me hablas,,,,aprendiz???
<raffles> bueno pues tratare de comprar otro hdd y mientras pruebo con slitaz
<raffles> por que el DSL tampoco arranco que malo no?
<mauricio_> pero arranca el live?
<mauricio_> live cd?
<aeon_> haha  mauricio xD  taz loco
<mauricio_> por?
<aeon_> haha aunque  podría..mejor instala el slitax =D y checa
<raffles> pues si mientras tratare con slitaz
<mauricio_> o tambien lubuntu q es livianisima
<aeon_> ^^
<aeon_> ¬¬ mauricio  si sabes cuanto son 30 mb?
<aeon_> xD
<raffles> pero y si marca el mismo error por ser hermano menor de xubuntu
<mauricio_> raffles no creo que sea falla de distro
<raffles> pues si
<mauricio_> teha funcionado algun linux ahi?
<aeon_> haha mauricio! haha xD no todas las distros son iguales xD mucho menos las arquitecturas
<raffles> hasta ahorita solo he instala xubuntu tengo 3 dias con ella tambien apenas le puse dos modulos ram de 128
<aeon_> xfce
<mauricio_> pero funciona el instalador del live cd (xubuntu)?
<raffles> si
<mauricio_> entonces es falla de HD
<raffles> si paso algo con el hiren boot creen que arregle algo
<raffles> como el HDD Regenerator
<Ramir00Mirc> tengo una dell con pentium2 que tiene roto el disco
<mauricio_> mmmm podrias aislar sectores
<mauricio_> pero no se como se hace
<Ramir00Mirc> y no la puedo arrancas desde el cd
<mauricio_> Ramir00 desde usb
<Ramir00Mirc> la booteo desde cd pero no arranca
<Ramir00Mirc> tiene un solo puerto
<raffles> pero eso no afectaria la instalacion de xubuntu, no se a lo mejor el HDDregenerator
<Ramir00Mirc> pero no te la opcion para bootear desde usb
<Ramir00Mirc> creo que hay que cambiar el firmware...pero esta complicado
<mauricio_> Ramir00 tienes disketera?
<Ramir00Mirc> es vieja...pero creo que se ponia diskete raro
<Ramir00Mirc> el de 3 un medio no entra
<Ramir00Mirc> el comun
<mauricio_> Ramiro00Mirc http://www.google.cl/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.taringa.net%2Fposts%2Finfo%2F2274340%2FBootea-desde-usb-o-CD-en-bios-que-no-lo-soportan_.html&ei=97s_TaiXDcrcgQeEw5inAw&usg=AFQjCNG8BiHjS3vGtmYh8qVeSmVkbUOFWQ
<raffles> Ramir00 prueba con el Plop Boot Manager asi arranco con mi maquina desde usb y tampoco tiene esa opcion, siempre y cuando tengas disketera
<Ramir00Mirc> arranco desde usb?
<raffles> aunque es lo mismo que te dijo mauricio_ creo
<Ramir00Mirc> o disketera?
<mauricio_> disketera para poder arrancar de usb
<raffles> si
<raffles> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<aeon_> raffles ¬¬ no le hagas caso es un clon
<raffles> :-/
<raffles> bueno pues a probar con slitaz a ver que tal me va
<raffles> gracias a todos por su tiempo
<mauricio_> denada
<mauricio_> ;)
<Ramir00Mirc> se fueron todos?
<aeon_> no ¬¬
<aeon_> solo quedan tú y tu clon
<aeon_> xD
<raffles> y yo jajajaja
<raffles> estoy tratando de instalar slituz por que si arranco y ahorita lo estoy probando
<Ramir00Mirc> aeon una particion desde livecd se automonta no??? por que desde live cd no me opcion para montar como cuando lo instalas
<aeon_> haha
<aeon_> te dije
<aeon_> nuu u.U
<raffles> otra pregunta al tratar de instalarlo me marca error: Unable to find : rootfs.gz
<aeon_> cuándo viste que se automontaba?
<aeon_> y cómo dices que te corrió?
<raffles> sera por que trato de instalarlo desde usb
<Ramir00Mirc> por ejemplo la ntsf no dio error al montar
<Ramir00Mirc> dio error
<raffles> por que desde usb si arranca pero al querer instalarlo me marca ese error
<aeon_> haha porque es la ext4 o lo que tengas  tiene cargado un sistema linux...linux posee anillos para proteger su sistema = /
<aeon_> que  versión tienes ramiro?
<Ramir00Mirc> xubuntu 10.10
<aeon_> raffles  = |
<raffles> xubuntu 10.04
<Ramir00Mirc> pero no da la opcion de montar en el live cd usando gparted
<Ramir00Mirc> y tampoco tiene el nautilus
<raffles> entonces la formateo o tampoco dejara
<aeon_> ¿como última opción te recomiendo que  lo hagas de un cd...si no te jala  lo siento..y no creo que sea problema físico
<Ramir00Mirc> hice sudo nautilus y me dio comando no encontrado
<aeon_> haha trata de formatearla
<raffles> pues a ver
<aeon_> ramiro
<aeon_> xDporque nautilos no viene instalado
<aeon_> está raro necesitaría tener el ordenador para checarlo
<Ramir00Mirc> pero no es lo mismo si lo hago desde donde esta instalado
<aeon_> haha  xD  estas loco
<aeon_> estas corriendo el bash desde tu live cd
<aeon_> el nautilos no tiene nada que ver con la particion que montaste
<aeon_> :p
<Ramir00Mirc> osea la opcion de montar te la da cuando lo vas a instalar en el disco
<Ramir00Mirc> si corres desde un live cd no te da esa opcion
<Ramir00Mirc> se monta solo...cuando arranca los discos
<Ramir00Mirc> las particiones
<Ramir00Mirc> si no habria una opcion para elegir donde lo quiero montar
<aeon_> haha que te monte una particion en donde tengas un sistema linux instalado con nautilos no quiere decir que si ejecutas nautilos desde el live te lo tenga que correr
<raffles> ya la formatee pero sigue marcando el mismo error
<Ramir00Mirc> ahi puse a instalar el nautilus desde live cd
<Ramir00Mirc> aeon...estoy corriendo el nautilus.....cual es el siguiente paso??
<Ramir00Mirc> te dormiste?...sino sigo mas tarde
<Ramir00Mirc> todos los programas se cargan en / o en home???
<aeon_> raffles
<aeon_> hahaha
<aeon_> para qué quieres nautilos?
<aeon_> haha raffles
<aeon_> es un problema con la imagen comprimida
<Ramir00Mirc> es lo que me habia dicho mauricio
<Ramir00Mirc> pero se jue parece
<aeon_> 1._ sugiero que la descargues de otra fuente  2._jalalo desde un cd
<raffles> pues voy a probar con algo de que monte la iso y despues el sistema buscara ahi
<Ramir00Mirc> al instalar xubuntu los programas como xchat y todo eso...se cargan en /raiz o en /home???
<raffles> sino la vuelvo a bajar
<raffles> jajajajajajaja sufrimos pero nos gusta
<aeon_> claro
<aeon_>   //raiz
<aeon_> haha raffles
<aeon_> noe s problema de hardware
<aeon_> es del software
<aeon_> =D
<aeon_> tienes esperanza
<aeon_> :p
<Ramir00Mirc> por que no instale nada en /home y tengo ocupado 1.78gb de de 5gb
<raffles> pues si
<Ramir00Mirc> y en raiz 2 de 5
<aeon_> hahaha ramiro andas loco xD
<aeon_> cuanto tiempo llevas con ubuntu
<Ramir00Mirc> 1 mes creo
<Ramir00Mirc> no menos
<Ramir00Mirc> 3 semanas
<raffles> jajaja yo tengo como 2 años y aun no paro de aprender
<Ramir00Mirc> un amigo me paso un disco que regalaban en el colegio
<Ramir00Mirc> ubuntu 10.10
<Ramir00Mirc> pero como era muy pesado me descargue xubuntu
<Ramir00Mirc> lo que pasa que para analizar trafico y toda la bola se usa linux
<Ramir00Mirc> pero volviendo al tema
<Ramir00Mirc> como puedo recuperar mi informeiyon
<raffles> yo tengo una maquina laptop xubuntu 8.04 otra con fedora 14 y la actual con la que sufro que pronto tendra slituz 3.0
<Ramir00Mirc> que ande lo basico ya es un milagro
<aeon_> haha
<aeon_> no manches
<aeon_> y para que quieres tantas
<aeon_> xD
<aeon_> por cierto raffles de dónde eres
<Ramir00Mirc> si microsoft apretaria mas para que paguen la licencia.....linux es una buena opcion.....y eso haria que gane mas mercado
<Ramir00Mirc> tiene sus cosas todabia pero avanzo mucho
<Ramir00Mirc> bueno aeon tenes alguna sugerencia para intentar recuperar la informacion??
<raffles> es que en mi casa somos muchos jajajajaja siempre hacen falta y soy de la ciudad de mexico
<raffles> y tu
<Ramir00Mirc> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<aeon_> haha
<aeon_> Chiapas
<aeon_> =O  ooo este año iré al Campus party
<Ramir00Mirc> entra a la p articion home y mover los archivos como root???
<Ramir00Mirc> en el livecd montar la particion y luego sudo nautilus y ahi remover archivos
<aeon_> haha  ramiro escribes solo?
<raffles> bueno gracias por todo ahora si me voy
<aeon_> todo como root
<aeon_> cuidate
<aeon_> tambien
<aeon_> yo me lanzo
<aeon_> hasta pronto
<aeon_> siempre ando por aquí
<aeon_> hay cuando quieras
<aeon_> saludos
<Ramir00Mirc> como root??
<Ramir00Mirc> hola???? hahaha
<Ramir00Mirc> hola hahaha?
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Zuhaitz> Aupa gente.
<Zuhaitz> ¿Alguno está usando unity?
<Tarrasquero> Zuhaitz: ese es para sincronizar archivos en linea?
<Tarrasquero> yo uso dropbox
<bffs> Tarrasquero: creo que se refiere al desktop manager
<Zuhaitz> No, la nueva interfaz para Ubuntu 11.04, que está disponible (aunque menos actualizada) en 10.10. Eso es bffs .
<bffs> yo la verdad sigo con lucid, pero he leido reviews negativos y positivos por igual
<Tarrasquero> antes era gdm?
<Zuhaitz> Ya...
<Tarrasquero> que quieres saber?
<Zuhaitz> Tarrasquero, Era Gnome-panel y Metacity o Compiz
<Zuhaitz> GDM es un Display Manager, no un desktop environment con su WM etc.
<Tarrasquero> gdm= gnome desktop manager
<Tarrasquero> ah
<Tarrasquero> ablas de la composicion del escritorio
<Tarrasquero> en fin... tu diras
<Tarrasquero> jajjaj
<demian> he creado un nuevo usuario y no tiene acceso a particion ntfs
<demian> que puedo hacer???/
<demian> ayuda porfa
<demian> he creado un nuevo usuario y no tiene acceso a particion ntfs
<aguitel> que cartel sale?
<demian> no me sale la particion en el nautilus
<demian> y cuando voy a media/nombreparticion
<demian> me sale con un candado
<demian> y al acceder me dice que no tengo persmiso pa ver el contenido
<Tarrasquero> demian: nano /etc/group y haz un
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<demian> que hace eso?
<Tarrasquero> es un editor de texto solo
<Tarrasquero> abrirá un archivo
<aguitel> creo que debe correr ntfs-config
<Tarrasquero> el contenido lo pegas a un paste para ver tus permisos
<Tarrasquero> demian: con otro usuario puedes acceder?
<demian> no entiendo lo del !paste
<demian> no
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<demian> tengo solo dos usuarios
<Tarrasquero> entonces instala ntfs-config
<Tarrasquero> demian: con root no puedes entrar?
<demian> si
<demian> me da error instalando el ntfs-config
<Tarrasquero> entonces solo son los permisos
<demian> supongo
<demian> yo tengo dos usuarios
<demian> el que cree cdo instale el OS
<demian> y otro que cree luego
<demian> el que cree luego es el que no ve las partiiciones ntfs
<Tarrasquero> demian: la mayoria de las veces hay que administrar con root
<Tarrasquero> aha
<Tarrasquero> eso decia
<Tarrasquero> por que dijiste que no podias entrar con ninguno?
<Tarrasquero> el paquete esta instalado
<Tarrasquero> solo son permisos
<demian> a lo mejor me explique mal
<Tarrasquero> haz un paste → nano /etc/group
<demian> no puedo entrar con el user que acabo de crear
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<demian> quieres que te copie el contenido de etc/group
<Tarrasquero> si
<demian> ya
<Tarrasquero> danos el link
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<demian> no veo donde
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<demian> no generop ningun link
<Tarrasquero> chacho
<Tarrasquero> que pasa?
<Tarrasquero> tu mismo
<demian> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/558524/
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> haz esto gksudo gedit /etc/group
<Tarrasquero> y busca esta linea admin:x:119:max
<Tarrasquero> cual estu nuevo usuario?
<Tarrasquero> digo nombre
<demian> brey
<demian> yo trabajo bajo max
<demian> pero cdo entro con brey
<demian> no puedo leer las particiones ntfs
<Tarrasquero> con cual no puedes entrar?
<demian> con brey
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> deveria quedar así → admin:x:119:max,brey
<Tarrasquero> despues de editarlo sal de la sesion y vuelve a entrar y prueva
<demian> voy
<demian> gracias
<demian> enseguida te digo
<Tarrasquero> ok
<riveryk> buenos dias.. estoy comenzando con esto de los laboratorios con sauron (fedora) alguien me peude recomendar alguna pagina para comenzar yo tengo esta http://sg6-labs.blogspot.com/2008/01/secgame-1-resolucin-nivel-1.html  pero llego a un punto donde no puedo seguir no se que hacer
<cousteau> no sé si editar group es buena idea, me parece que es mejor usar comandos
<Tarrasquero> el comando hace exactamente eso
<demian> pues nada amigo
<Tarrasquero> demian: entra con sudo?
<demian> como que con sudo?
<demian> un detalle
<cousteau> usermod -a -G grupo usuario
<demian> cdo entro con brey no puedo hacer sudo
<demian> o sea me dice que no tengo permiso para ello
<Tarrasquero> eso no entiendo
<Tarrasquero> cdo?
<cousteau> necesitas ser un usuario que esté en el grupo admin para hacer sudo
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, cuando
<demian> claro
<riveryk> buenos dias.. estoy comenzando con esto de los laboratorios con sauron (fedora) alguien me peude recomendar alguna pagina para comenzar yo tengo esta http://sg6-labs.blogspot.com/2008/01/secgame-1-resolucin-nivel-1.html  pero llego a un punto donde no puedo seguir no se que hacer
<demian> ese usuario es admin
<cousteau> riveryk, 1) no sabemos qué es sauron, 2) no usamos fedora
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: ?
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, "cdo" = "cuando"
<Tarrasquero> ainsss
<Tarrasquero> demian: haz eso que dice cousteau  a ver
<Tarrasquero> usermod -a -G grupo usuario
<cousteau> pero sustituye "grupo" por admin y "usuario" por el usuario
<cousteau> y tiene que ser con sudo
<riveryk> mmmm ok... me podrian recomendar algun laboratorio para comenzar?
<demian> deja ver
<cousteau> así que necesitas un usuario que pueda hacer sudo (max, en este caso)
<cousteau> pero si el problema es que no puedes leer la partición, puede que no tenga nada que ver... a lo mejor es que no estás en el grupo plugdev
<cousteau> sudo usermod -a -G plugdev brey
<Tarrasquero> si tbm pense eso cousteau
<demian> nada
<cousteau> riveryk, laboratorio de qué?
<demian> deja probar eso ultimo
<demian> wait
<demian> no tengo que cerra sesion luego
<demian> no_
<demian> no?
<cousteau> creo que no hace falta
<Tarrasquero> demian: quizas tengas que salir para verlo
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<cousteau> pero a lo mejor tienes que desmontar y volver a montar el disco
<demian> es que lo que vosotros me decis lo hago desde la sesion de max
<demian> y luego cambio a brey para ver si funcionan
<demian> es posible
<Tarrasquero> ok hazlo asi a ver
<demian> me llama la atencion una cosa
<demian> trate de instalar ntfs-config a traves de un .deb y al final no pude
<riveryk> la cosa es que yo trabajo en un ubuntu 10.04 monto una maquina virtual que es un fedora, creqando una pagina web y lo que busco es romper su seguridad  y introducirme en ella... me entiendes?
<demian> y ahora no puedo instalar nada
<Tarrasquero> pero como lo instalas?
<demian> no estaba en los repo
<demian> y me baje el .deb
<cousteau> ntfs va perfectamente, no necesitas nada extra
<demian> pero se demoraba mucho y cancele
<Tarrasquero> dpkg -a
<cousteau> y te bajaste un .deb que seguramente no sería para ubuntu
<demian> y ahora me sale el error:
<demian> si
<demian> lo era
<cousteau> apuesto por un --configure
<Tarrasquero> demian: haz dpkg -a
<demian> ya o hice y nada
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ntfs-config
<demian> cdo quiero instalar algo con apt-get me sale el siguiente error:
<demian> El paquete disk-manager necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<cousteau> pero yo no tengo eso y creo que puedo entrar en ntfs sin más
<demian> si
<Tarrasquero> demian: abre synaptic a ver
<demian> no me deja
<demian> me da el mismo error
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<cousteau> lo dicho, ese paquete no hace falta
<cousteau> a mí por lo menos
<demian> E: El paquete disk-manager necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste. E: Error interno al abrir el caché (1). Por favor informe de este error.
<demian> que hacer?
<demian> ahora tengo dos problemas
<cousteau> ha usado una expresión regular
<Tarrasquero> demian: baja esto http://flomertens.free.fr/disk-manager/download/feisty/disk-manager_1.0-BETA-1_all.deb
<riveryk> alguien puede ayudarme  la cosa es que yo trabajo en un ubuntu 10.04 monto una maquina virtual que es un fedora, creqando una pagina web y lo que busco es romper su seguridad  y introducirme en ella...
<cousteau> sudo apt-get purge disk-manager   funciona?
<demian> lo instalo??
<Tarrasquero> mvpera
<Tarrasquero> haz lo de cousteau antes
<demian> voy
<cousteau> pero para qué diablos queréis instalar eso??
<demian> lo mismo
<Tarrasquero> no es instalar
<demian> es que me lo esta pidiendo
<Tarrasquero> es colocarlo en la cache
<demian> y no hay forma humana de quitar ese error
<demian> ya
<demian> como asi?
<cousteau> ese paquete no es oficial de ubuntu, ese paquete no hace falta en ubuntu, ese paquete sólo dará problemas
<demian> de hecho ya lo esta dando
<cousteau> de dónde te bajaste el ntfs-config?
<demian> de un sitio
<cousteau> (que sí que está en ubuntu, en la sección universe)
<demian> ahora no recuerdo
<cousteau> demian, aaah, de un sitio... ahora me cuadra todo
<demian> no estaba en los repo
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<cousteau> vuelvo a pegar el link de los repositorios en el que sí que aparece?
<demian> dale
<cousteau> a ver, lo que digo es que sí que está en repositorios
<demian> hostia
<cousteau> a lo mejor no tenías los repositorios universe activados
<demian> dame el link
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<demian> paqra activarlos
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<cousteau> ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ntfs-config -> ves?
<Tarrasquero> demian: los tienes
<Tarrasquero> activalos simplemente
<cousteau> para activarlos? vas a Orígenes de software (me parece que está en Sistema > Admin > Orígenes de software)
<Tarrasquero> en origenes de softwer
<cousteau> y ahí activas los cuatro: main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<Tarrasquero> ya esta bien por ahora
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<demian> lo hago por consola
<Tarrasquero> demian: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<demian> anja
<demian> y que agrego ahi?
<demian> el link ese?
<Tarrasquero> y descomentlos
<Tarrasquero> no
<Tarrasquero> solo descomenta
<Tarrasquero> los que estan en ese archivo
<demian> no entiendo tio
<demian> lo sientio
<Tarrasquero> demian: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<demian> si\
<demian> ahi esoty
<Tarrasquero> '#' comentario
<demian> estan todos descomentados
<demian> si
<demian> lo se
<cousteau> !gksudo | Tarrasquero
<kubot> Tarrasquero: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<Tarrasquero> si es por puro empuje c
<demian> tienes razon cousteau
<demian> esta en los repo
<demian> el que da error es el disk-manager
<cousteau> mira, a ver si consigues desinstalar el ntfs-config con   sudo apt-get purge ntfs-config
<demian> E: El paquete disk-manager necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<demian> a ver
<demian> el error lo esta dando el habar abortado la instaklacion del disk-manager
<demian> no puedo instalar ni desinstalar nada
<cousteau> y si no, se hace a lo bestia, con   sudo dpkg -P disk-manager
<cousteau> perdón,    sudo dpkg -P ntfs-config
<cousteau> o los dos
<demian> nada
<demian>  El paquete está en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo  antes de intentar desinstalarlo. Se encontraron errores al procesar:  disk-manager
<demian> que puedo hacer?
<demian> no puedo instalar nada
<cousteau> a lo mejor puedes arreglarlo con la opción   --force-remove-reinstreq   pero no sé cómo de arriesgado es
<cousteau> ¿a ti te suena haber instalado ese paquete manualmente?
<demian> a ver
<demian> eso lo hice hoy mismo
<cousteau> te aviso, no sé si es peligroso ese comando
<cousteau> (bueno, tanto como peligroso no, pero a lo mejor quedan archivos colgando por el sistema)
<demian> trate de instalar el disk-manager para esto mismo de las particiones ntfs
<demian> pero se demoraba un huevo y cancele la instalacion
<cousteau> demian, con el otro usuario podías acceder a las particiones?
<demian> no
<cousteau> hmm...
<demian> esa fue la raiz del problema
<cousteau> de todas formas, con el ntfs-3g creo que funciona todo a la primera
<demian> pero ese no lo he instalado
<cousteau> creo que ya viene instalado
<demian> ya
<demian> es raro porque yo podia acceder a esa particion con ese usuario
<demian> y de buenas a primeras
<demian> ya no pude
<cousteau> es decir, que sea lo que fuere lo que te permitía acceder, ya lo tenías instalado, y no hacía falta nada nuevo
<demian> anja
<calo> hola, alguien sabe de una aplicacion que me permita pasar de texto a voz?
<cousteau> demian, como si lo viera: el disco se ha desmontado de golpe, eso no le sienta bien a ntfs
<calo> preferiblemente en ingles...
<riveryk> quien me puede decir ...debo ingresar en una terminal algo asi >type index.html .... me deberia salir algo como ..script src="load.js"> .... pero me sale ....bash: type: index.html: no se encontró .....  que es lo que pasa???
<cousteau> calo, espeak y festival
<calo> cousteau: senkius....
<cousteau> riveryk, que te has inventado un comando
<demian> pero es que lo veo desde el user actual que es max
<riveryk> que debo hacer
<riveryk> ?
<cousteau> o que no estás donde está el archivo index.html
<cousteau> demian, a ver, con "max" puedes ver la partición, sí o no?
<demian> si
<demian> claro
<demian> pero no como brey
<riveryk> si me encuentro en la carpeta donde esta el archivo..
<cousteau> demian, entonces cuál era el problema? que no tenías instalado el programa para ver ntfs, o que el usuario no estaba configurado?
<cousteau> riveryk, para qué quieres hacer lo de "type"?
<demian> el problema era que no podia ver pa particion bajo ese usuario
<demian> y buascando en internet me puse a inventar
<riveryk> como te dije trato de apreder haciendo un laboratorio ...esta es la pagina http://sg6-labs.blogspot.com/2008/01/secgame-1-resolucin-nivel-1.html ....
<demian> y trate de instalar el disk-manager de los cojones
<riveryk> lo que quiero es ver que informacion tienen unos ficheros que descargue de una pagina que cree virtualmente
<cousteau> demian, pero para otra vez ten en cuenta que si un usuario tiene el programa instalado, lo tienen todos
<cousteau> riveryk, no sé qué pinta `type` ahí... el que tendrías que usar sería por elemplo `less` o `cat`
<cousteau> o `gedit`
<demian> la idea mia era
<demian> tener una herramienta grafica para gestionar particiones
<riveryk> cousteau gracias me sirvio ...esoty usando en cat
<cousteau> demian, Gnome lo hace
<cousteau> demian, el disk-manager ese lo descargaste para instalarlo, o sólo te dijo que no lo podía desisntalar?
<jose__> buenas tardes. alguien me puede echar una mano?
<demian> no puedo desinstalarlo
<cousteau> demian, el disk-manager ese lo descargaste o algo?
<jose__> buenas tardes. alguien me puede echar una mano?
<cousteau> riveryk, estoy pensando que esas instrucciones son para windows...
<riveryk> no no creo ps estoy manejando linux y fue el unico comando que no me funciono
<cousteau> jose__, si en vez de preguntar dos veces si podías hacer una pregunta, la hubieras hecho directamente, a lo mejor ya te habrían contestado
<jose__> perdon... pero creo q lo primero es saludar y pedirlo no?
<jose__> como instalo una webcam en ubuntu? probe y no soy capaz
<cousteau> riveryk, pues `type` es un comando de editar en ms-dos, y en el artículo ese además dicen algo de C:\
<cousteau> jose__, las suele reconocer directamente. Abre Cheese (aplicaciones > sonido y vídeo > cheese, me parece)
<riveryk> si es verdad.. peor ps como te digo todo me a salido muy bien en ubuntu.... me podrias recomendar alguna pagina o algo para comenzar???
<jose__> ok
<jose__> gracias
<cousteau> riveryk, ni idea...
<riveryk> cousteau.... el comando wikto no me funciona ese existe?
<cousteau> riveryk, puede que los comandos estén portados a windows de linux (o unix) y por eso funcionen igual
<demian> cousteau... que puedo hacer?
<cousteau> riveryk, me da que no
<cousteau> demian, el disk-manager ese de dónde salió? lo descargaste?
<riveryk> coousteau el nikto?
<demian> si
<demian> lo descargue
<demian> pero borre el .deb
<cousteau> riveryk, "nikto" sí que aparece
<demian> a mi me da que se quedo el proceso en bg
<demian> y sigue esperando por el .deb
<demian> de hecho yo cancele cdo estaba desempaquetando
<cousteau> demian, puede ser... ¿cómo lo borraste? ¿está en la papelera?
<demian> no
<cousteau> ¿y cómo lo descargaste? ¿con el firefox?
<demian> tendria que bajarlo de nuevo
<riveryk> cousteau... yo le doy y me aparece  ERROR: No host specified
<riveryk> + ERROR: No host specified
<riveryk>        -Cgidirs+       		scan these CGI dirs: 'none', 'all', or values like "/cgi/ /cgi-a/"
<riveryk>        -dbcheck       		check database and other key files for syntax errors (cannot be abbreviated)
<riveryk>        -evasion+        	ids evasion technique
<riveryk>        -Format+     		save file (-o) format
<demian> si
<demian> con firefox
<cousteau> riveryk, pues a lo mejor el comando en ubuntu es distinto
<cousteau> demian, entonces lo tendrás en el historial de descargas
<demian> en ello estoy
<cousteau> así que, si no te acuerdas de la URL, pulsando Ctrl-Shift-Y te aparece el historial de descargas
<k-milogars> buenas a todos
<cousteau> y lo puedes volver a descargar
<k-milogars> una pregunta
<cousteau> instalarlo y desinstalarlo, como dijo Tarrasquero
<demian> lo he descargado de nuevo
<demian> lo instalo pues??/
<cousteau> dale
<k-milogars> tengo el siguiente problema instale natty alternate en un iBook G4 y al iniciar el sistema se queda en modo de texto
<cousteau> (además, has aprendido una valiosa lección: no cancelar instalaciones, que luego se lía parda)
<demian> muy bien
<demian> gracias
<cousteau> k-milogars, te da algún mensaje?
<k-milogars> no
<k-milogars> me pide en login
<cousteau> como el ubuntu para powerpc no está oficialmente mantenido, probablemente haya algún bug
<cousteau> espera... creo que si instalaste alternate, no te instala el entorno gráfico
<demian> me pide una dependencia
<demian> python2.4
<cousteau> k-milogars, así que loguéate, y haz   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   (por ejemplo)
<cousteau> demian, pues tenemos un problema... ese paquete creo que no está en repositorios
<k-milogars> sera que el no instale entorno grafico
<demian> si
<demian> ya veo
<k-milogars> con que comando me doy cuenta si el instalo el entorno grafico
<LuisMiguel> startx  ??
<cousteau> demian, cancela la instalación (pero no borres el paquete). A lo mejor ya se ha dado cuenta de que existe el paquete y lo puedes desinstalar.
<cousteau> k-milogars, o   sudo service gdm start
<k-milogars> ok
<demian> es raro pues yo tengo el python instalado
<LuisMiguel> como puedo saber la ip de un contacto que me envía un archivo ???
<demian> la version 2.66
<cousteau> demian, el 2.6, o 2.7... eso te pide el 2.4
<LuisMiguel> hay un netstat como en windows?
<demian> no puedo instalarlo entonces
<cousteau> LuisMiguel, un contacto de qué? IRC?
<cousteau> demian, me parece que no, pero mira a ver si ahora puedes desinstalarlo
<LuisMiguel> no.. del messenger cousteau
<demian> voy
<cousteau> @man netstat
<cousteau> !man netstat
<kubot> netstat | Netstat muestra información de los subsistemas de red en Linux. | Prueba « man netstat » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man8/netstat.8.html
<demian> perfecto
<demian> hostia
<demian> ahora si
<cousteau> ya va bien?
<cousteau> bieeen
<demian> si
<demian> perfe
<demian> gracias
<demian> ahora sigo con el problema de la particion ntfs
<LuisMiguel> gracias cousteau , kubot
<demian> sera que tengo que volver a montar la particion???
<cousteau> demian, 1) darle permisos al usuario para ver la partición
<demian> eso ya lo hice
<demian> chmod 777 /media/nombreparticion
<cousteau> demian, no, así no
<cousteau> tienes que añadir al usuario al grupo plugdev
<cousteau> (o modificar el fstab para darle los permisos que sean, pero mejor lo de plugdev)
<cousteau> usermod -a -G grupo usuario
<demian> ya lo agregue al grupo
<cousteau> bien, prueba ahora
<cousteau> a lo mejor brey tiene que desloguearse y volver a entrar
<Tarrasquero> como va la cosa?
<cousteau> y a lo mejor hay que desmontar y volver a montar el disco, pero no creo
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, al final era lo que tú decías, descargar el deb ese raro
<demian> ya logramos desinstalar el disk-manager
<demian> anja
<cousteau> (es que yo no sabía que lo había descargado, creí que había aparecido de repente)
<demian> pues nada
<demian> sigue igual
<demian> no tengo permisos para ver los archivos
<demian> me desloguee  de brey
<demian> y volvi a entrar
<demian> y nada
<cousteau> desmontar y volver a montar?
<demian> pero desde su sesion?
<demian> o desde max???
<cousteau> desde max
<cousteau> porque brey creo que no tiene permisos
<demian> exacto
<demian> de hecho desde brey no puedo hacer nada como root
<cousteau> (te podrías loguear como max desde brey con   su max)
<cousteau> bueno, me voy, hora de comer...
<demian> muchas gracias cousteau
<demian> nos ha costao
<demian> no afectara nada el desmontar y volver a montar la particion/
<erUSUL> demian: cual particion
<mutu> hola
<mutu> estoy buscando acercarme a una lista de comandos irc
<erUSUL> mutu: irchelp http://www.irchelp.org/
<mutu> eres muy amable
<mutu> gracias
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<mutu> aunque me gustaría que hubiera algo en español
<mutu> manejo muy poco el ingles
<erUSUL> mutu: http://www.ayudadigital.com/Internet/Manual_completo_comandos_irc.htm
<mutu> es cierto que puedo encontrar a cualquier contacto nick irc que esté conectado en el munod?
<erUSUL> mutu: no; solo a los que esten en la misma red que tu
<erUSUL> mutu: esta red es freenode
<mutu> si
<mutu> hay alguna forma de conectarse a todas las redes a la vez?
<mutu> o a muhcas?
<erUSUL> mutu: dependiendo del cliente irc que tengas. muchos soportan varias redes
<mutu> cual es el que me recomiendas para eso
<mutu> tengo el xchat
<mutu> me gustaría ver la lista de usuarios conectados, eso es posible?
<cmaiz82> joer ni que fueras a hablar con todo el mundo a la vez xD
<cmaiz82> el xchat va bien para conectarse a varias redes
<mutu> es solo una pregunta
<mutu> no me gusta tu tono
<mutu> me pregunto si es posible
<cmaiz82> es una broma
<mutu> soy nuevo
<mutu> estoy aprendiendo
<cmaiz82> a que red te quieres conectar en concreto?
<mutu> imagino que sí es posible, estoy casi seguro
<mutu> en realidad la pregunta es si alguien presente lo sabe
<mutu> no conozco las redes qu ehay
<cmaiz82> mutu: Millones
<mutu> no sabia que vos estabas leyendo mis pregntas
<cmaiz82> todos los que están conectados aquí te pueden leer
<mutu> aja
<mutu> eso es esperado
<ViO-Mac> hi
<mutu> tambien espero que sean mas conectados de los que aparecen
<mutu> pero primero quiero ver los que aparecen conectados
<mutu> por ejem, en esta sala, cuantos conectados hay
<mutu> ??
<Ramir00> [mutu] estan desconectados la mayoria creo
<cmaiz82> 74
<mutu> yo en linux, con xchat, puedo ver los que aparecen conectados?
<Ramir00> como mucho debe haber 30
<Ramir00> yo en irc puedo ver mas
<cmaiz82> en realidad si están conectados Ramir00,
<cmaiz82> otra cosa es estar away
<sansen> 74 conectados hay
<mutu> irc funciona en linux?
<sansen> pero no están todos todo el tiempo atento a lo que dicen
<cmaiz82> irc = internet relay chat
<cmaiz82> no es un programa
<Ramir00> cmaiz tu nombre es carlos estas conectado hace 45 minutos
<Ramir00> IRcap
<Ramir00> le agrego
<cmaiz82> si
<Ramir00> xchat
<Ramir00> es como el mIRC
<Ramir00> pero no hay nada parecido al IRcap en linux por ahora
<cmaiz82> hay muchos programas para conectarse al irc
<mutu> ok
<cmaiz82> en el movil incluso
<Ramir00> y no viene con cuac
<Ramir00> wav
<Ramir00> los tenes que cargar
<Ramir00> y si te anda ,tenes mucha suerte
<mutu> por ahora me interesa en pc
<cmaiz82> de donde sacaste IRcap Ramir00
<cmaiz82> en los repos no viene
<mutu> estoy buscando en synaptic haber que hay para el irc
<Ramir00> ahora estoy en win estoy con mirc+ircap
<Ramir00> no hay para linux
<Ramir00> lo mejor que vi para linux hasta ahora es xchat
<Ramir00> que es el mIRC de windows
<cmaiz82> xchat funciona bien, a mi me gusta
<Ramir00> el xchat no detecta clones
<Ramir00> no te avisa con que nick entro antes sino cambio la ip
<Ramir00> en mIRC eso viene por defecto
<cmaiz82> claro, depende de las necesidades de cada uno
<Ramir00> cada vez que le escribis a alguien vuelve al principio de la lista
<cmaiz82> a mi esas funciones no me interesan
<Ramir00> eso te cansa un poco
<Ramir00> que raro que no venga por defecto esas cosas en el xchat
<Ramir00> seguro que el xchat para windows trae todo
<Ramir00> no lo probe a xchat en windows todabia
<mutu> conocen de algun programa que se ejecute en terminal??
<Ramir00> irc??
<mutu> si
<mutu> de irc
<Ramir00> habia uno pero no recuerco es modo consola
<charrua> si finch
<mutu> finch?
<TTNK> irssi mutu
<charrua> hace lo mismo que pidgin pero en terminal
<mutu> irssi lo acabo de instalar
<Ramir00> estoy viendo que en ubuntu hay un tal santos que esta conectado hace dos semanas y lleva inactivo dos semanas si eso no es bot que es?
<TTNK> es el mejor cliente de irc que existe
<LuisMiguel> jajá XD
<Ramir00> que hace felipe
<hkm> wenas gente
<cmaiz82> hola
<hkm> estoy compilando pkgconfig-0.18.tar.gz
<hkm> pero al darle make
<hkm> me da error: se sale del directorio
<mutu> hola
<hkm> estoy aprendiendo a compilar y pos no tengo idea de que pasa ahi
<cmaiz82> prueba a pegarlo en pastebin
<cmaiz82> el error que te de
<hkm> si en ello ando
<hkm> http://pastebin.com/dZtvfCXL
<hkm> lo pongo mas completo?
<cmaiz82> no se si deberias poner sudo make
<hkm> a ver
<Ramir00> window:invalid parameters (line 1751,alias.mrc)......ffu*?
<hkm> da el mismo resultado
<hkm> http://pastebin.com/g6iwfWxB
<hkm> aho esta hasta donde me deja copiar
<hkm> hace falta descomprimir con comandos?
<hkm> o da igual k sea con click derecho extraer aki
<cmaiz82> eso creo que da igual
<hkm> y el nombre de la carpeta? tiene k ser el k trae?
<hkm> yo lo acorte pa no escribir tanto al entrar al directorio
<mutu> para que sirve un url scraper??
<cmaiz82> y porque no lo bajas en .deb
<hkm> mm encontre ese
<hkm> es para rular el gimp 1.7
<cousteau> gimp 1.7?? para qué?
<hkm> quiero probarlo
<cmaiz82> es que ese paquete por lo que veo es viejo, va por la version pkgconfig-0.22
<cousteau> el 2.7?
<hkm> eso el 2.7
<hkm> xD my bad
<cmaiz82> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/pkg-config/0.22-1build2 hkm
<hkm> cmaiz82, segun la web ese era el last
<hkm> estoy con ubuntu 10.04
<cmaiz82> aa
<demian> necesito ver la tabla de particiones
<cousteau> aah... bueno, a lo mejor tienes que compilarlo
<demian> para saber donde esta montada la ntfs
<demian> cousteau me puedes ayudar?
<cousteau> demian, creo que era   sudo fdisk -l
<cmaiz82> sudo fdisk -l
<cmaiz82> hkm, para lucid https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/pkg-config
<cousteau> pero lo puedes ver con botón derecho en el disco > Propiedades, me parece... o ejecutando   mount   a secas
<demian> pero me muestra una sola
<demian> qwuiero ver todas mis particiones
<cousteau> hkm, qué intentas hacer?
<cmaiz82> te las tiene que mostrar todas demian
<demian> quiero desmontar y montar luego la part
<cousteau> demian, pues entonces   sudo fdisk -l
<TTNK> mutu: demian intenta con  cat /etc/mtab  ahi te va amostrar todo lo que esta montado
<hkm> cousteau, aparte de aprender a iinstalar cosas y demas, hacer rular el gimp 2.7.1
<cousteau> demian, también se puede desmontar diciendo la carpeta:   sudo umount /media/Windows
<demian> asi de simple
<demian> no compromete los datos?
<mutu> ???
<cousteau> y si está en el fstab, luego puedes hacer   sudo mount /media/Windows
<cousteau> demian, tengo entendido que umount se encarga de hacerlo todo limpio
<demian> chicos sigo sin ver la particion desde el otro usuario
<demian> esto es muy raro
<cousteau> hkm, no descargues pkg-config así, creo que está en repositorios
<hkm> cousteau, pero uno viejo no?
<cousteau> hkm, de hecho, el 0.25
<hkm> cousteau, a ver
<cousteau> tienes instalado el paquete build-essential?
<hkm> sip
<hkm>  0.22 me sale a mi
<hkm> buee
<hkm> supongo k dejo ese tonces
<hkm> ta instalado
<cousteau> ah, en lucid
<hkm> si
<hkm> el maverick me dio muchos problemas
<hkm> de audio y lo kite
<cousteau> fíjate que a mi no...
<demian> acabo de arreglarlo
<hkm> buee
<hkm> seguire el siguiente paso k es
<demian> cousteau he desmontado la particion vuelto a montarla en un nuevo opunto de montaje
<demian> y el otro usuario ya tiene acceso
<cousteau> demian, eso sí que es raro
<cousteau> a lo mejor bastaba con reiniciar y el efecto era el mismo
<demian> tal vez
<demian> pero eso ya lo habia probado y nada
<hkm_> sigue instalar el intltool
<hkm_> oye la carpeta en la k estube manejando el dpkgconfig no me la deja borrar
<hkm_> dice k permiso denagado -,.-
<mutu> que es un url scraper
<mutu> ??
<hkm_> buah, el mismo error con el intltool se sale del directorio...
<cousteau> hkm_, y si yo te digo que "se sale del directorio" no es un error?
<hkm_> cousteau, explicame
<hkm_> cousteau, pls
<cousteau> "saliendo del directorio"
<cousteau> si no dice "error" y aborta, no es un error
<Gargadon> hkm_: si no te dice explicitamente "Error",no es un error
<hkm_> http://pastebin.com/MtztFpp2
<erAbuelo> no se puede crear el directorio «/usr/local/share/man/man8»: Permiso denegado
<erAbuelo> ese es el error
<cousteau> hkm_, para instalar necesitas   sudo make install
<hkm_> oka
<hkm_> ok ahora si
<hkm_> xD
<hkm_> y para comprobar k la instalacion es correcta que se hace?
<cousteau> (o si no quieres instalar, puedes ejecutar   ./configure --prefix=/tmp/gimp   para que te lo instale en una carpeta temporal)
<cousteau> hkm_, ejecutar gimp
<hkm_> cousteau, no peroo faltan cosas aun
<cousteau> cuáles?
<hkm_> GEGl, babl glib, pango, debus-glib
<hkm_> gek+
<hkm_> gtk+*
<fosco_> buenas
<hkm_> buenas fosco_
<erAbuelo> yo tengo curiosidad por saber como te metes en estos fregados si no sabes reconocer un error en un make :)
<hkm_> con intension de aprender?
<hkm_> xd
<hkm_> echando a perder se aprende
<cousteau> hkm_, he encontrado un ppa con el gimp 2.7.1: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/06/24/instalar-gimp-2-7-1-desde-repositorio-ppa/
<hkm_> pero asi no aprendo na..
<hkm_> xD
<hkm_> eso lo sabia ya
<erAbuelo> no te digo que no, pero la premisa es leer, y e intentar solucionar los problemas uno mismo, si cada vez que algo no rula te lo tienen que arreglar dudo que aprendas mucho :)
<hkm_> si tmb
<hkm_> pero creia k era ese el error, eso es mas mal interpretar lo que dice
<Ramir00> leer la solucion no es lo mismo que te lo digan?
<hkm_> buah k atacantes por cualquier cosa e?
<hkm_> asi no progresamos...
<TTNK> hkm_: como no progresamos es que no piensen y quieran que los demas piensen por ustedes no crees? es mejor dar de comer o enseñar a encontrar/hacer su comida? tu que opinas?
<Ramir00> soporte ubuntu
<fosco_> Ramir00, mentalmente no es el mismo proceso buscarte una solución o que te la busque otro
<fosco_> con lo primero aprendes, con lo segundo no
<hkm_> bueno no del todo..
<TTNK> la primera solucion pone a fncionar algunas neuronas que con suerte con el tiempo se activaran bastante, en la otra solucion solo haces C&P y listo, eso no es aprender absolutamente nada
<hkm_> estan mal..
<hkm_> si yo hubiese buscado la solucion encontraria k hacer para solucionarlo.,.
<TTNK> hkm_: precisamente por eso al final de la frase puse "tu que opinas?"  me gustaria saber tu opiion
<hkm_> meintras k aki erAbuelo me dijo cuan era el error..
<hkm_> osea con la solucion lo abria rreparado pero ni idea k era el fallo...
<hkm_> TTNK, eso suena a lo odel pez. obvio enzeñar a pezcar--..
<Ramir00> entonces para que entran aca..cual es el objetivo??
<Ramir00> para resolve tus problemaas y no los cuentes a nadie
<fosco_> Ramir00, no he dicho que no vayamos a ayudar, este es un canal de soporte y vamos a dar respuestas concretas cuando el usuario lo necesite y orientación cuando el usuario lo pida
<fosco_> solo digo que si te doy las respuestas tú no aprendes
<fosco_> no digo que no te las vaya a dar
<Ramir00> si aca no te dan respuestas te orientan
<fosco_> aquí hacemos las 2 cosas
<Ramir00> digo , que no te dan la respuesta que se adapte justo a tu problema...que te lo dan en bandeja.
<fosco_> cada caso requiere un tipo de ayuda, si un usuario necesita una respuesta concreta intento darsela, si un usuario quiere aprender intento orientarle
<fosco_> lo que no es posible es que un usuario diga que quiere "aprender" y lo que pide son "respuestas"
<hkm_> no pedi respuesta..
<Ramir00> pero si miras no cualquiera pasa por aca
<hkm_> pregunte que cual era ese error de se salio del directorio..
<hkm_> por que lo mal interprete...
 * cousteau está buscando la página oficial de `make` para ver si puede sugerir una traducción alternativa
<TTNK> hkm_ Ramir00 resumiendo, este canal es gratuito, es una forma de regresar a la comunidad de linux poco de lo mucho que nos ha dado, intentar hacer crecer la comunidad y la gente interesada en esto, sin embargo hay usuarios (muchos) que no estan dispuestos a mover un dedo para buscar solucionar sus problemas y su actitud no es la mas adecuada para integrarse a una comunidad en donde se comparte, entendiendolo así a mi no me interesa ni me nace ayudar a ningun
<hkm_> anda ya. ahora fui mal educado?
<hkm_> xD
<LuisMiguel> la mayoría de los windozeros están acostumbrados a no pensar....
<hkm_> el todo es olvidarlo mejor..
<TTNK> hkm_: no lo tomes personal, simplemente te di mi punto de vista, tampoco estoy agrediendote, lo que intento es explicar el porque de mi comentario
<hkm_> buu yo no uso windows...
<hkm_> oe tanto problema por algo mal interpretado?
<erAbuelo> hkm_: yo lo que dije lo hice por simple curiosidad :)
<hkm_> k pasa todos son perfectos?
<erAbuelo> yo si
<hkm_> nunca cometen errores?
<erAbuelo> yo nunca
<erAbuelo> xDD
<hkm_> si si
<hkm_> pasa k hay algunos que como ya saben.. los demas son menos para ellos..
<hkm_> y no recuerdan k al principio ellos tampoco sabian..
<erAbuelo> no es mi caso
<hkm_> acuerdense de esos tiempos..
<TTNK> hkm_: no se trata de cometer o no errores, todos lo cometemos, simplemente es la actitud con lo que lo tomas y como decides resolverlos, es todo
<erAbuelo> a ver, esto lo empece yo, por una pregunta
<erAbuelo> creo que ya estan todas las posiciones claras
<hkm_> pero que actitud.. yo fuo muy educado...
<hkm_> no moleste a nadie.. o si moleste a alguien k me diga..
<hkm_> por k... ni idea
<erAbuelo> yo no creo que hkm_ haya metido la gamba
<erAbuelo> como mucho, por intentar algo fuera de su alcance por ahora :)
<erAbuelo> y por ultimo creo que deberiamos cambiar de tema, antes de empezar a pegarnos xDDD
<hkm_> pero gracias a eso aprendi algo... leer mas las lineas...
<Ramir00> yo digo el que no tiene vocacion de dar respuesta entonces no tiene nada que hacer aca....que un canal aparte como eruditoslinux y compartan sus avances visiones del mundo linux
<Ramir00> finiche
<rnery> hola a todos, tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10 pero hoy en la mañana cuando encendi mi computadora me aparece el mensaje que tengo poco espacio en el disco, como puedo hacer para eliminar archivos inesesarios
<hkm_> bue el todo es k tengo un fallo aki.. pero asi ni ganas de preguntar...
<TTNK> Ramir00: y yo considero que quien no tiene vocacion de pensar no tiene ningun futuro en linux :D el tiempo dira quien tiene razon
<hkm_> lo instalo del app y listo...
<erAbuelo> hkm_: tu pregunta, si quieren ya te responderan, para eso es el canal :)
<hkm_> bueno si una pregunta
<Tarrasquero> no globalizad buestras opiniones
<hkm_> arriezganto k me maten
<fosco_> rnery, hay muchas maneras, empieza por sudo apt-get clean y sudo apt-get autoclean
<hkm_> aptitude y apt es lo mismo?
<fosco_> hkm_, son ligeramente diferentes
<erAbuelo> no, pero casi
<fosco_> pero en general hacen lo mismo
<Ramir00> yo uso un sistema operativo para hacer otras cosas..como usar programdores....no quiero andar buscando fallos en el sistema...yo ta tengo mis problemas...yo estoy de paso
<rnery> ok gracias fosco_ intentare de todos esos q mencionas cual me recomiendas
<erAbuelo> desde debian, a partir de squeeze recomiendan utilizar apt-get en lugar de aptitude
<fosco_> Ramir00, ok, lo hemos entendido y no hay problema con eso, por favor zanjemos el tema o si creeis que quedan más cosas que decir al respecto podemos continuar en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<hkm_> y k diferencia tendria aptitude install gimp con apt-get inistall gimp?
<fosco_> rnery, los dos, para empezar
<Tarrasquero> seria lo mismo
<fosco_> una vez veas lo que te ha liberado ya veremos si hacen falta más métidos
<Tarrasquero> hkm_: son las opciones de ambos las que cambian
<cousteau> hkm_, aptitude es un front-end para apt-get, más enriquecido, pero que no viene instalado por defecto en maverick
<Ramir00> ok.....sigan dando respuestas no hagan caso a los eruditos...que hacen alejar a la gente de linux...terminol tema...cambio y fuera
<cousteau> rnery, puedes usar el Analizador de uso de disco
<genelyk> pero mas facil seria entrar en modo recovery y elegirla  opcion disco duro lleno
<cousteau> sobre todo para quitar basurilla de tu home
<TrueNhero> buenas, tengo una particion  formateada en fat32, pero no se monta automaticamente, ¿porque puede ser?
<ilomo> Hola a tod@s, problemilla con el grub...
<cousteau> genelyk, eso sería en caso de que estuviese lleno del todo y no se pudiese hacer nada
<fosco_> TrueNhero, asegurate de que está definida en el archivo /etc/fstab
<cousteau> TrueNhero, está en tu disco duro o en un pendrive?
<TTNK> TrueNhero: busca en /etc/fstab la linea en donde esta esa particion y agrega auto
<Ramir00> mirando tutorial de como recuperar informacion con testdisk(basico para algunos..para mi no porque nunca lo hice)
<TrueNhero> en mi disco duro,
<genelyk> pero es mas rapido y menos confuso
<TrueNhero> es que cuando ejecuto thunar no la monta, pero si ejecuto nautilus el si puede....
<erAbuelo> Ramir00: si yo fuera op, ya estarias baneado por pelma
<TTNK> TrueNhero: si lo monta pero buscalo en el path de /media/<tuparticion>  el caso es que thunar no lo muestra en la columna de la izq
<ilomo> tengo w7 y ubuntu 10.10 en particiones primarias, y he instalado ayer el linuxmint en una extendida; hasta entonces el grub lo configuraba en ubuntu pero ahora se arranca desde mint;¿como vuelvo a hacer que arranque  el grub de ubuntu sin cargarme el equipo?
<TrueNhero> en thunar tiene un icono de X encima y si le doy doble click, me dice permiso denegado
<Tarrasquero> ilomo: estas en ubuntu?
<TrueNhero> no aparece en /etc/fstab
<ilomo> si,
<Tarrasquero> tienes solo un disco duro?
<ilomo> si pero tengo una usb si sirve...
<TrueNhero> si solo uno
<Tarrasquero> ilomo: ejecuta install-grub /dev/sda
<ilomo> ok
<TTNK> TrueNhero: a ver para verificar si esta montado puedes hacer dos cosas, la primera es en consola dar el comando mount y ahi te mostrara los dispositivos que esten montados, y la otra es darle un cat /etc/mtab que de igual forma te muestra que esta montado
<Tarrasquero> perdon grup-install
<Tarrasquero> sudo grub-install
<ilomo> va
<Tarrasquero> y despues update-grub
<TrueNhero> /dev/sda3 on /media/fat32 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1001,gid=1001,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<TrueNhero> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/truenhero/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=truenhero)
<TTNK> TrueNhero: pues esta montado en /media/fat32   intenta buscarlo en esa ruta dentro de thunar y veras que ahi estaran tus archivos
<ilomo> algo ya ha hecho la maquina!!!!
<Tarrasquero> algo?
<Tarrasquero> reinicia entonces  a ver
<ilomo> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<ilomo> Found GRUB 2: /boot/grub/core.img
<TrueNhero> fallo al abrir el directorio "fat32" Permiso denegado
<ilomo> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<ilomo> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic
<ilomo> Found GRUB 2: /boot/grub/core.img
<Tarrasquero> pera
<ilomo> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<ilomo> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<ilomo> parece que ha ido bien
<Tarrasquero> killo
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<hkm_> spam ftw!
<hkm_> xD
<ilomo> ok, aprendido
<Tarrasquero> si crees oportuno, reinicia
<ilomo> vale, vengo al rato a daros las gracias!!!
<TrueNhero> ilomo o si tienes chromium instala la extension pastebin
<TrueNhero> ilomo https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ghipmampnddcpdlppkkamoankmkmcbmh
<TrueNhero> como registro el disco duro para que todos lo puedan acceder?
<Tarrasquero> ya se fue
<TrueNhero> la particion*
<TrueNhero> cierto
<TrueNhero> que problema con esa particion!
<ilomo> hola de nuevo... no ha surtido efecto
<ilomo> parece que el grub solo lo puedo configurar desde mint
<calo> hola
<calo> alguien sabe de alguna aplicacion para trasladar texto a voz (english)?
<fosco_> calo, festival
<TheKernel> buenas
<calo> fosco_: ya lo he probado pero solo traduce de texto a texo
<calo> yo lo necesito de texto a voz...
<fosco_> festival? no festival "lee" texto
<calo> fosco_: ??? no te entiendo? festival solo lee de texto a otro texto en otros idiomas
<cousteau> espeak es más fácil de usar
<fosco_> festival pasa texto a sonido
<calo> yo busco de texto a voz
<fosco_> no es eso lo q buscas?
<cousteau> festival es más para ser usado como back-end por otros programas
<cousteau> calo, no, festival es "text-to-speech"
<fosco_> espeak es otra buena opcion
<fosco_> aunque yo solo he usado festival
<ilomo> espeak va bien
<calo> ya lo instale espeak pero no me sale en el menu ni se me ejecuta desde ventana....
<hkm__> calo, gespeaker
<fosco_> tanto festival como espaeak son comandos
<Tarrasquero> ilomo:
<fosco_> espeak*
<ilomo> dime tarrasquero
<hkm__> el gespeaker me gusto mas
<Tarrasquero> dame la salida de mount
<ilomo> lo que??????
<Tarrasquero> en paste
<Tarrasquero> 'mount'
<cousteau> calo, abre un terminal y ejecuta   espeak -ves "Oh gran $(grep ^$USER: /etc/passwd |sed 's/,,,.*$//g; s/^.*://g'), amo y señor de la galaxia, ¿en qué puedo serviros?"
<cousteau> y ya está
<fosco_> xD
<cousteau> fácil, sencillo...
<ilomo> yata (ya esta)
<fosco_> hkm__, el gespeaker ese no lo conocia, tiene buena pinta para caosas sencillas
<hkm__> fosco_, si, ademas configuras las voces, velocidad y tal
<hkm__> oye alguien conoce xvoice?
<hkm__> ese si es mas interesante, para cuanto hay que hacer trabajos super largos partiendo a base de un libro...
<hkm__> pero no pude hacerlo rular
 * Tarrasquero va ver el principe de persia
<calo> gespeaker parece genial, lo he instalado ahora... voy a probar con xvoice.. muhas gracias
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<ilomo> eeeeeeeh!!!
<fosco_> calo, xvoice no es lo q buscas
<ilomo> tarrasquero
<ilomo> has recibido el paste?
<Tarrasquero> y el paste
<calo> no aparace xvoice¿?????????????'
<ilomo> creo que te lo he enviaod bien no?
<ilomo> repito operacion
<Tarrasquero> no
<calo> si
<hkm__> calo, xvoice esl al contrario, para que tu le dictes por el micro al pc y el lo escriba en texto
<Tarrasquero> el paste lo ves en algun sitio
<Tarrasquero> pregunto
<ilomo> he copiado lo que pone en mount
<ilomo> lo he pegado en una pagina de ubuntu que tengo que poner elnombre
<ilomo> y le he dado a   Paste!
<hkm__> hiziste un post en el foro? xD
<ilomo> coño. pues va a ser que no!!!
<ilomo> lamadredelamorhermoso
<cousteau> ilomo, ahora tienes que pasarnos el link al que te ha llevado
<ilomo> ok
<ilomo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/558615/
<ilomo> grasias
<cousteau> eeeso es
<hkm__> pense k habia creado un post :p
<ilomo> el caso es que he instalado
<ilomo> mint
<Tarrasquero> ilomo: ejecuta grub-install /dev/sda1
<ilomo> oido cocina
<Tarrasquero> sudo update-grub
<ilomo> ya lo he hecho
<ilomo> te cuelgo lo que ha puesto?
<Tarrasquero> ves algun error
<hkm__> esto biene siendo problema de compatibilidad de arquitectura¿
<hkm__> http://pastebin.com/yy8CREae
<Tarrasquero> si no, reinicia
<ilomo> no, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/558617/
<ilomo> hkm_ , tengo ubuntu, w7 y ayer instale mint; el grub arranca desde mint
<ilomo> y quiero que arranque, como hasta ahora, desde ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> ilomo: reinicia a ver
<hkm__> ilomo, hablaba de otra cosa a parte
<ilomo> voy y vengo, gracias; perdon hkm_ ;)
<hkm__> Blcklinux, eey como vas con el blender?
<Blcklinux> bien bien
<Blcklinux> ya me estoy divorsiando de maya
<Blcklinux> :)
<hkm__> eso es bueno
<hkm__> xD
<Blcklinux> busco unos videos tutoriales bueno de maya pero lo que e encontado por alli no son muy buenos
<Blcklinux> perdon
<Blcklinux> de blendeer
<calo> genial el gespeaker.... casi control total.... jejejej  tu imagina traducir a voz 850 palabras lo hace genial y bien pronunciado....
<_Richie_> Para principiantes donde indicas empezar con blender?
<Blcklinux> si
<jesuselifelet> una pregunta al usar free -m me aparece esto usada 3791 y libre 33 y en -/+ buffers/cache:  usada 1422 y libre 2402 osea que estoy usando mucha memoria ram????
<ilomo> buenas de nuevo...
<Tarrasquero> ilomo: tu diras
<ilomo> no arranca desde ubuntu y... no reconoce media/w7 (faltan los drivers creo)
<hkm> gente tengo una carpetilla en la carpeta personal a la que no puedo cambiarle permisos ni borrarla ni nada
<hkm> dice, hubo un error al borrar gmodule.plo
<ilomo> no puede montar media/w7
<ilomo> no creo que eso sea imp
<ilomo> puedo hacer algo desde gparted?
<Tarrasquero> desde gparted?
<ilomo> es que hay una
<Tarrasquero> que vas a formatear?
<ilomo> utilidad en la que se puede marcar como "boot"
<cousteau> qué FS usa Win7? ntfs?
<ilomo> tarrasquero, no se me habra chafado w7
<ilomo> OO
<TTNK> hkm: seguro pertenece a otro usuario (root) por eso no te permite cambiarle permisos, intenta hacerlo con sudo
<hkm> TTNK, lo solucione desde nautilus xD ty
<TTNK> hkm: y si quieres cambiarla de usuario utiliza chown
<TTNK> ok
<cousteau> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER carpeta
<TTNK> no es user user o si? va el usuario y el grupo si no me equivoco
<cousteau> el grupo es el mismo que el usuario (salvo en archivos del sistema, que pertenecen a root, pero al grupo audio, plugdev, etc)
<TTNK> chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...
<TTNK> cousteau: mas bien eso es una practica especifica de la distribucion ubuntu, mas no es en otras distribuciones, lo correcto es como te lo muestra el manual que no es lo mismo que user user
<cousteau> TTNK, sí, pero vamos, el grupo al que deberían pertenecer las cosas de un usuario es el grupo del propio usuario
<TTNK> insisto, no generalices
<cousteau> (o al menos así lo he visto yo... y así es como lo pone ubuntu por defecto)
<TTNK> cousteau: creo que yo es en ubuntu solamente como lo he visto asi que es igual el user y el grupo
<TTNK> cousteau: por ejemplo mi usuario pertenece al grupo users
<cousteau> bueno, pues el usuario y el grupo primario
 * alexneb pira a ver una serie.. un abrazoooo
<nestor> hola, alguien sabe si hay certificacion de linux libre XD!!
<kurama10> nestor: a ver que necesitas de la certificacion
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> hay certificaciode de linux , esta la de novell, redhat, lpi,
<kurama10> nestor:
<nestor> pagina?
<kurama10> nestor: http://www.lpi.org/
<nestor> solo dice esto :Buena comunicación.
<nestor> Conocimientos en:
<nestor> • Certificacion Linux
<kurama10> http://www.redhat.com/certification/
<kurama10> pero que es lo que quieres, certificarte ?
<kurama10> o cursos para aprender linux
<kurama10> ?
<nestor> certificado
<nestor> ya se linux ubuntu freebsd y opensuse
<nestor> almenos algo se
<nestor> jeje
<mutu> algun programa en linux que me permita ver los users conectados en la sala?
<kurama10> ??? en que sala
<cousteau> mutu, "canal"... y xchat, chatzilla, pidgin...
<mutu> como hago en xchat
<mutu> tengo xchat
<piripi> mutu xchat o xchat-gnome?
<mutu> mm
<piripi> ayuda -> acerca de
<mutu> xchat-gnome
<fosco_> pues desinstala ese e instala xchat
<piripi> haz lo que te dice fosco_ o mira esto http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/549
<Ramir00> nunca les paso tener una bandeja de dvd que anda cuando quiere
<piripi> sí, Ramir00, la tuve que tirar y comprar una nueva
<piripi> no era DVD, era CD en aquel entonces
<Ramir00> anda pero ...tengo que apagar la maquina desconectar y ahora anda de nuevo
<Ramir00> le pones un disco y es como que lo quiere leer pero se queda como leyendo un mismo lugar
<fosco_> Ramir00, has probado usando el comando eject?
<Ramir00> en windows se ve el icono de la bandeja le das doble clic y arranca para leerlo y se queda arranca y se queda
<Ramir00> y asi hasta tanto apagar y volver a prender y arranca de nuevo
<mimecar> si te pasa en windows, o falla la lectora o el dvd
<Ramir00> probe varios cd , dvd
<Ramir00> me hacia lo mismo
<Ramir00> ahora arranco y estoy ejecutnado el live cd
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Ramir00> pero es una ubuntubandeja
<piripi> xD
<mimecar> EGCdigital: el fallo le aparece en ubuntu también, donde está el offtopic?
<mimecar> Ramir00: puede ser cosa de la marca
<EGCdigital> ZzZZzz
<Ramir00> siempre que desconeto los cables una vez que apago la pc ...por ahi probando unas tres veces arranca...espero que no le haga costumbre
<mimecar> conecta la lectora a otro ordenador
<mimecar> puede ser fallo de la placa base
<Ramir00> eso es lo que pensaba
<Ramir00> estoy en live cd y cuando uso el gparted me tira el error fallo al montar volumen5g. the enclosing drive for the volume is locked
<Ramir00> estoy usando testdisk cuando le doy a create me reconoce el disco el entero ....y las 4 particiones...ntfs.ext4.ext4.swap
<hkm> gente preguntilla
<hkm> siempre se instalan los codecs para k se pueda leer mp3 videos y otras cosas
<hkm> puedo pasar esos paketes a un disco, para no tener k redescargarlos cada vez?
<mimecar> si usas aptoncd si
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | hkm
<kubot> hkm: APTonCD es una herramienta con interfaz gráfica que te permite crear uno o más CDs o DVDs con todos los paquetes que has descargado usando apt-get o aptitude, creando un repositorio portátil que puedes usar en otros ordenadores - Ver también !offline
<hkm> a yçun hd externo?
<mimecar> es lo mismo, pero solo te vale para la misma versión de ubuntu
<erUSUL> hkm: aptoncd crea isos; lo que hagas con ellas es tu prerogativa
<mimecar> si te falta alguna dependencia tendrás que tener conexión a la red
<hkm> ok ok
<hkm> y como funcionaria luego la iso?
<hkm> se monta y la toma como cd de paketes?
<hkm> o como se reinstalaria eso?
<erUSUL> hkm: la tendrias que añadir como software source...
<wilson> c
<hkm> no se hacer eso
<mimecar> abres el centro de software y lo añades ahí
<cousteau> hkm, no sé si vienen en el cd
<hkm> ah ok
<cousteau> a lo mejor vienen
<hkm> k cosa?
<cousteau> los plugins
<hkm> umm
<hkm> pero no vendria el tux guitar ni gimp y otras cosillas
<mimecar> gimp no, ocupa mucho
<hkm> oka, iguall lo estoy creando ya
<cousteau> ah, no, eso no...
<cousteau> sí, en ese caso sería con aptoncd
<cousteau> (aunque en principio sólo los tienes que instalar una vez)
<hkm> lo k pasa es k aparte de ser superlenta mi conexion es limitada
<hkm> y tanta descarga pss
<mimecar> ¿limitada?
<hkm> si
<hkm> tiene 4gb de descarga
<hkm> y se termina
<Ramir00> 1 hpfs * ntfs-
<Ramir00> 2 E estended
<Ramir00> 5 L de Linux
<Ramir00> X ampliada
<Ramir00> 6 L de Linux
<Ramir00> X ampliada
<Ramir00> 7 L de intercambio de Linux
<Ramir00> xç
<Ramir00> hola
<mimecar> Ramir00: usa pastebin para pegar texto
<mimecar> has estado silenciado por el bot
<Ramir00> ok
<Ramir00> viste lo que envie
<Ramir00> supuestamente tengo dos extend
<hkm> este, el aptoncd crea todos los paketes .deb
<Ramir00> una es la particion que perdi
<hkm> podria instalarsen directo de ahi no?
<cousteau> hkm, sí, con eso que dices, lo que más te conviene es aptoncd
<hkm> cousteau, si ya lo tengo y ya cree la imagen iso
<hkm> cousteau, intente añadir cd en synaptis pero me dice k no hay cd
<hkm> synaptics*
<hkm> siempre lo escribo mal
<cousteau> hkm, tendrás que quemar la imagen
<cousteau> (o montarla)
<hkm> si la tengo montada
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> en /media/cdrom?
<hkm> pero me dice k introduzca un disco
<hkm> umm no
<hkm> ahi no llego
<cousteau> si lo montas en /media/cdrom _creo_ que lo reconocerá como cd
<hkm> no se como montar una iso asi
<cousteau> cómo has montado la iso?
<hkm> con el montador de brasero
<hkm> vuelvo en un segundo
<cousteau> ah... bueno, desmóntala, y haz   sudo mount imagen.iso /media/cdrom
<cousteau> a ver si con eso te la detecta
<hkm> ok
<Ramir00> paste
<hkm> no existe el punto de montaje me dice
<hkm> seria /media solo no?
<hkm> tampoco, dice que no es un dispositivo de bloques
<Ramir00> pastebin
<Ramir00> direccion
<hkm> puse sudo mount -o loop paquetes.iso /media y en media kedaron todos los archivos de la iso -.-
<Ramir00> hola mutu
<erUSUL> hkm: normal
<hkm> ahora como kito eso? xD
<usuario> hola
<Ramir00> hola usuario mutu
<erUSUL> hkm: desmontala
<hkm> unmount /media ?¿
<hkm> o como? es k no veo nada montado
<mimecar> hkm: ¿ya has creado la iso?
<hkm> mimecar, si pero ahora hize algo rraro xD
<erUSUL> hkm: sudo umount /media deberia funcionar si
<hkm> mimecar, puse sudo mount -o loop imagen.iso
<mimecar> tienes que decirle donde lo vas a montar
<usuario> hey
<usuario> no sale mi nick
<usuario> que pasa
<hkm> mimecar, puse sudo mount -o loop imagen.iso /media
<usuario> ya estoy en el xchat
<mimecar> la carpeta /media estaba vacia?
<hkm> mimecar,  y aparecieron todos los archivos en media, y desaparecieron las unidades
<Ramir00> asd
<mimecar> tendrías que haber creado una carpeta dentro de /media
<Ramir00> [mimecar] usaste alguna vez testdisk
<hkm> erUSUL, no dice k media no esta en fstab
<erUSUL> hkm: sudo umount paquetes.iso
<mimecar> no he usado testdisk
<Ramir00> me aparecen dos linux primarios y una swap logica
<hkm> erUSUL, tampoco, es que no veo nada montado
<Ramir00> una debe ser home y la otra / no?
<hkm> erUSUL, cuando conecto el hd externo k tengo mesale esto
<mimecar> Ramir00: si
<hkm> erUSUL,  error creatin moint point: read-only file system
<Ramir00> el problema es que reinstale la raiz la monte y la formatee.....y al home solo lo monte pero no le di formato.....pero el problema es que cambie el usuario y supuestamente perdi los datos
<Ramir00> delhome
<erUSUL> hkm: normal. desmonta la iso primero
<mimecar> Ramir00: si no has formateado la partición que tiene home, no has perdido nada
<hkm> erUSUL, no esta montada :S
<mimecar> solo es que no está montada
<erUSUL> hkm: grep paquetes /proc/mounts
<Ramir00> pero estoy en testdisk y noo la veo
<hkm> erUSUL, no existe fichero o direc...
<erUSUL> hkm: seguro que lo escribiste bien?
<hkm> erUSUL, lo copie directamente
<hkm> erUSUL, parece k tenia un espacio
<hkm> erUSUL, ahora?
<erUSUL> no salio nada?
<hkm> erUSUL, nop
<erUSUL> hkm: a ver pega todo el fichero en un pastebin
<Ramir00> [mimecar] tenes una idea de como se recupera?
<mimecar> crea una carpeta en /media
<Ramir00> me decis a mi?
<mimecar> si
<hkm> erUSUL, te voy a poner todo lo k hize en consola desde el principio
<hkm> erUSUL, o te refieres a otra cosa?
<mimecar> hkm: ponlo en pastebin mejor
<hkm> si si en paste
<erUSUL> hkm: /proc/mounts
<hkm> http://pastebin.com/t4u1aEcz
<Ramir00> te cuento que estoy en livecd.....y no encuentro /media...en el escritorio es lo mismo?
<hkm> erUSUL, al poner n/proc/mounts me dice k permiso denegado, lo pongo con sudo y me dice  /proc/mounts: command not found
<erUSUL> hkm: es un fichero para pegar no un comando
<Ramir00> entre a medi y no me deja crear carpetas
<hkm> erUSUL, no comprendo, donde esta?
<Ramir00> [mimecar] tengo que esta en el modo livecd???
<hkm> erUSUL, encontre
<hkm> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/5u7MTpW6
<mutu> estoy en xchat pero igual no veo los user conectados
<mutu> alguien me ayuda?
<mimecar> mutu: has quitado xchat-gnome e instalado xchat?
<Ramir00> dale who is
<erUSUL> hkm: /dev/loop0 /media iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0 <<<< prueba con « sudo umount /dev/loop0 »
<Ramir00> pincha un nick y dale whois
<Ramir00> solo te va decir cuando se conecto y el tiempo que lleva inactivo
<hkm> erUSUL, nada
<hkm> erUSUL, divice is busy
<erUSUL> hkm: tienes algun terminal o venta na de nautilus o algo que este en /media/ ?
<hkm> erUSUL, si reinicio no se rrepararia siolo?=
<erUSUL> si
<fosco_> mutu, asegurate que es xchat y no es xchat-gnome, lo puedes ver en el menu Ayuda - Acerca de...
<hkm> erUSUL, si tmb -.-
<hkm> erUSUL, k tonto xD
<hkm> ahora si
<hkm> como monto la iso en media?
<mimecar> hkm: sudo mkdir /media/iso
<mimecar> sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /media/iso
<mutu> no he quitado xchat.gnome
<mimecar> mutu: es mejor que lo hagas y pongas "xchat"
<hkm_> conexion down, decia lo de la iso
<mutu> estoy seguro que estoy en xchat
<mutu> ya desinstalé el otro
<mimecar> mutu: Ayuda, acerca de
<mutu> si
<mimecar> que es lo que pone en esa pantalla
<hkm_> erUSUL, crear una carpeta dentro de media y hacer lo mismo de -o loop podria servir?
<mutu> xchat 2.8.6
<mimecar> hkm_: te he puesto los comandos
<mimecar> mutu: en el menú ved de xchat no hay alguna opción para mostrar los contacots?
<hkm_> mimecar, se cayo la conex :S
<mimecar> (19:59:43) mimecar: hkm: sudo mkdir /media/iso
<mimecar> (19:59:52) mimecar: sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /media/iso
<hkm_> ok
<hkm_> mimecar, no existe el punto, creandon una capeta vacia?
<mimecar> mkdir lo crea
<mimecar> y /media existe
<mutu> pues lo tengo en ingles
<mutu> pero dice en view
<mimecar> ¿la instalación de ubuntu la hicistes en castellano?
<mutu> user list, es lo mas parecido
<hkm_> mimecar, tampoco me lo toma asi como un cd
<mimecar> mutu: prueba con eso
<mimecar> hkm_: ¿te aparecen archivos en la carpeta que has montado?
<hkm_> mimecar, sip
<mutu> pues la instalacion la hice en castellano
<mutu> pero un scrip me cambio el idioma
<mutu> la verdad me gustaria reinstalar
<mimecar> mutu: cuando pones el login y password, pon el usuario y selecciona el idioma
<mutu> en el menu xchat?
<Ramir00> [mimecar] seleccione una de las particiones que dice linux seleccione list files y encontre el usuario que tenia antes
<mutu> porque mi user no está registrado y no pongo pass
<Ramir00> pero me confunde dice linux dos veces y en las dos dice lost+found
<mimecar> Ramir00: ahora tendrás que añadir la línea del home a /etc/fstab
<Ramir00> pero todo lo hago con testdisk,,,no lineas de comandos solo opciones
<Ramir00> lost + founds ahi tambien hay archivos?
<Ramir00> lost+found creo que seria algo como archivos perdidos que se encuentran
<hkm_> mimecar, la otra forma seria descargar el paquete aptoncd, instalarlo y desde ahi se recuperan todos los paquetes maseasy no?
<Ramir00> tengo una opcion c=to copy....rigth arrow to change directory...to hide files
<mimecar> hkm_: cuando ya tienes los paquetes no tienes que instalar nada
<mimecar> solo configurarlo en el centro de software
<serg_> hola me sabrian decir si hay algun administrador de arranque para el grub ponerle una imagen y password
<hkm_> mimecar, para recuperarlos digo
<mimecar-away> hkm_: añadelo al centro de software
<hkm_> mimecar-away, si pero como no me toma el cd...
<mimecar-away> serg_: grub ya permite poner password
<mimecar-away> hkm_: has montado la carpeta, si que tienes los datos
 * mimecar-away no está
<serg_> si si eso lo ley con comandos desde consola pero me gustaria algo mas facil
<Ramir00> lo volvieron loco al mimecar
<hkm_> volvimos*
<hkm_> xd
<Ramir00> [mutu] y????
<Ramir00> anda al centro de software ubuntu....busca xchatgnome desinstalalo
<serg_> hay una aplicacion q se llama administrador de arranque pero no me da la opcion de password y agregar una imagen hay otra aplicacion parecida q me de esas opciones en ubuntu?
<Ramir00> y despues busca el xchat siempre aparecen juntos ,,,tene cuidado y no lo vuelvas a instalar
<mutu> ya
<mutu> todo eso ya
<Ramir00> y?
<mutu> view user list y no pasa nada
<Ramir00> no ves la lista de usuarios al costado derecho???
<hkm_> mutu, control + f7
<Ramir00> pero cuando instalas el xchat la lista aparece por defecto no la tenes que activar
<mutu> pues no la veo
<hkm_> mutu, intenta ir al orillo derechi de la ventana y redimensiona
<mutu> veo a la izquierda la lista de quienes escriben cosas
<hkm_> mutu, puede k este escondida
<mutu> pero no veo la lista de conectados
<mutu> donde se esconderá que no la veo
<mutu> ?
<hkm_> a  la derecha
<Ramir00> maximiza
<hkm_> intenta buscar flecha de redimension y muevela
<mutu> pues se mueve ligeramente
<hkm_> incluso maximisada podria estar escondida
<serg_> mimecar me tubo poca pasciencia jajaja no me contesto mas
<mutu> con control + f7
<Ramir00> se fue
<Ramir00> lo estaban volviendo loco
<mutu> si
<mutu> yo creo que esta escondida
<mutu> porque se mueve cuando la activo
<Ramir00> esta seguro que es el xchat???
<hkm_> intenta buscarla my friend
<serg_> ramiro puedo preguntarte una duda
<Ramir00> no se mucho
<mutu> la encontre
<Ramir00> hace poco estoy aca
<mutu> por el borde interno
<hkm_> vez..
<mutu> muchas gracias
<serg_> a
<hkm_> la solucion mas sencilla
<Ramir00> pero pregunta
<hkm_> al problema mas grande xD
<Ramir00> alguien por ahi lo sabe
<mutu> por el borde interno de l aderecha y la arrastre hacia adentro
<mutu> y salio
<hkm_> ...
<Ramir00> tira la pregunta..al canal sergio
<hkm_> jajaja
<serg_> uuuu
<mutu> saben en que red puedo encontrar gente de mi ciudad?
<Ramir00> [mutu] busca una addon para detectar clones
<serg_> de que ciudad sos
<Ramir00> de donde eres
<serg_> eres
<Ramir00> en irc hispana es la mas grande
<serg_> es verdad
<Ramir00> [mutu] entra en red hispana hay un canal llamado colombia
<Ramir00> o en undernet
<Ramir00> en xchat viene el servidor undernet
<Ramir00> conectate a ese servidor y despues busca canales
<mutu> bien gracias
<mutu> y lo de los clones como es?
<serg_> alguien q tenga tiempo para sacarme una duda
<Ramir00> pregunta sergio
<TTNK> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Ramir00> aca se pregunata
<serg_> hay alguna aplicacion en el centro de software de ubuntu q sea parecida al administrador de arranque del grub y que me deje poner una imagen y un password ya q este no me deja?
<Ramir00> cuando entras a ubuntu , queres que te pida pass??
<serg_> si si
<Ramir00> yo tuve ese problema y cuando reinstale le puse que me pida contraseña...
<serg_> y cuando me da la lista de los sist operativos para elegir quiero ponerle una imagen
<Ramir00> trate de hacer lo que vos queres pero yo no encontre solucion
<serg_> pero no lo quiero hacer desde consola
<hkm_> serg_, eso se hace cuando se instala ubuntu, lo de la pass
<hkm_> serg_, pero tmb hay otras forma ya te digo
<Ramir00> no pero el quiere otra cosa
<Ramir00> al grub lo quiere tunear
<hkm_> ah..
<serg_> eso mismo una aplicacion para tunear el grub ponerle una imagen una pass elegir la resolucio
<serg_> n
<hkm_> eso tendria que hacer uno el mismo xD
<serg_> huuu pense q habia
<hkm_> instalate el grub de debian squeeze
<hkm_> xD
<Onicev> Hola. ¿Aqui se escribe en español?
<serg_> si si
<hkm_> Onicev, sip. -ES
<Onicev> Bien, gracias. Es que no estoy demasiado familiarizado con este tipo de lugares
<Onicev> y tampoco con linux
<Onicev> Me gustaria preguntarles una cuestion sobre redes inalambricas. Mas bien sobre como conectar mi equipo inalambricamente a internet. Ahora lo estoy haciendo mediante cable.
<serg_> para q es la aplicacion del centro de ubuntu a collection of great grub2 splashimages
<Onicev> Eso si no es mucha molestia, claro está.
<hkm_> Onicev, arriba a la derecha te salen las conexiones de red
<zamyr> hola para todos
<zamyr> alguien me puede ayudar
<Onicev> Tengo un "chisme" USB modelo Sweex LW053 para poder acceder a internet inalambricamente. Pero cuando lo conecto es como si no lo hubiera hecho. He buscado por internet en castellano y en ingles como solucionarlo pero no me entero de nada donde he visto informacion.
<hkm_> Onicev, alije ka que quieres te pide la pass y ya,
<Onicev> Si hkm. Por ahi ya he pasado. Y hace intencion de busqueda un rato y luego no me da la conexioin
<zamyr> tengo problemas con mi hdmi no la reconoce el televisor
<Onicev> Le meto la pass, pero no sirve de nada. De hecho la red es mia.
<Onicev> Tiene que ser un problema de drivers o como se llame.
<hkm_> Onicev, k ubuntu tienes?
<Onicev> Y la pagina oficial de Sweex no indica nada sobre como instalar en Linux
<zamyr> si lo conecte al televisor y no se muestra
<Onicev> Ubuntu 10.10 gnome
<hkm_> Onicev, normalmente se instala solo
<Onicev> Eso pensaba yo, pero ya veo que no es asi.
<zamyr> tengo ubuntu 10.10 en en hp mini
<zamyr> como instalo los drives para que me reconozca el telivisor
<Blcklinux> como compruebo si mi microno esta funcionando bien
<cousteau> pega un berrido
<dzup2> haha
<Blcklinux> :)
<hkm_> Onicev, a mi me pasa lo mismo pero con una red k no es mia,,, puede k ttenga filtrado de macc?
<mimecar> hkm_: si el dueño es inteligente si
<hkm_> Onicev, si detecta redes y demnas creo jk los drivers estan bien
<cousteau> Blcklinux, también se puede redirigir el micrófono directamente a los altavoces
<Blcklinux> aja dejame ver
<Onicev> Si. La red la detecta. Le meto la contraseña o Pass que tu dices, busca unos instantes y  no se conecta
<hkm_> cousteau, como se hace eso?
<mimecar> Onicev: la red es tuya?
<Onicev> Si
<hkm_> Onicev, revisa en el router el filtrado macc
<Onicev> ...
<mimecar> entra en la configuración del router y mira si hay una conexión
<Onicev> ¿y eso... que es?
<cousteau> hkm_, sinceramente, no lo sé... el muevo sistema de sonido está demasiado simplificado
<zamyr> hola quien me ayuda
<Ramir00> mozilla firefox , los favoritos se guardan en home o la raiz????
<cousteau> yo lo hago con QAMix
<zamyr> porfa
<mimecar> una forma de evitar que se te conecten a tu red
<hkm_> cousteau, por eso me devolvi a lucid...
<cousteau> Ramir00, todos los datos de usuario van en home
<mimecar> zamyr: ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<cousteau> hkm_, en lucid también
<cousteau> y creo que desde jaunty
<Onicev> El router que me imagino que es el emisor funciona (bueno funcionaba) estupendamente con Windows
<hkm_> cousteau, pero en 10.10.. peor
<xangua> Ramir00: porque se guardarían en la raíz¿ o_O todo lo de fx y otras aplicaciones de mozilla está en la carpeta oculta (sic) .mozilla
<cousteau> hkm_, yo la veo igual que en lucid
<Ramir00> [mimecar] estoy copiando equipoviejo en documentos del equiponuevo
<hkm_> cousteau, a mi el tuxguitar no me fuunciopnaba bien en maveric
<Ramir00> no porque 'perdi' el home al reinstalar /
<Ramir00> y cambie de usuario
<cousteau> hkm_, qué usa tuxguitar? jack? java? o directamente midi?
<hkm_> cousteau, mdi
<Onicev> Bueno, ya veo que no hay posible solucion a mi problema, al menos de momento con lo que tengo.
<mimecar> Onicev: ya has mirado si hay intento de conexión en el router?
<Onicev> ¿Que otras marcas funcionan bien para tener internet de manera inalambrica?
<hkm_> cousteau, luego para k funcionase tube k poner sunjava, funciono y al instalar unas actualizaciones dejo de funcionar
<Onicev> Mimecar. Imagino que funcionara bien. Con windows funcionaba sin problemas. Y las lucecitas del aparato parpadean de igual forma.
<LuisMiguel> a mi me ha funcionado bien cualquiera que tenga chip atheros..
<LuisMiguel> hasta para piratearme la señal del vecino. jajá..
<hkm_> xD
<Ramir00> no hay una lista de los routers que soporta linux ubuntu?
<hkm_> a ver yo tengo una antena muy buena
<Onicev> ¿Chip atheros? ¿Que marcas?
<hkm_> tp-link twn7200nd
<hkm_> tl-nw7200nd*
<hkm_> totalmente usable con aircrack y demas
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<hkm_> Onicev, http://www.tp-link.com/products/productDetails.asp?pmodel=TL-WN7200ND
<Onicev> ¿Es posible conectarse mediante cable y mediante sistema inalambrico al mismo tiempo?
<hkm_> Onicev, nop
<mimecar> Onicev: sin modificaciones no
<Onicev> Vale.
<Ramir00> te va a autoalimentar?
<Onicev> Lo preguntaba por que si suelto el cable y pongo el chisme inalambrico me quedo sin conexion y no puedo seguir leyendo esto
<mimecar> Onicev: perderás la conexión momentaneamente
<Onicev> Gracias hkm por el enlace. Pero eso es lo que emite la señal y va bien. La red la detecta de manera inalambrica. Lo que no me deja es entrar.
<cousteau> me suena que lo de conectarse con dos conexiones a la vez se puede
<cousteau> pero no debe de ser muy fácil
<mimecar> cousteau: con puertos diferentes si
<Onicev> retiro lo escrito. Lo de conectarse de las dos maneras.
<mimecar> no puedes conectar a una web usando las dos formas
<Onicev> Ya tengo problemas con una como para hacerlo con dos
<cousteau> Onicev, a lo mejor no está bien configurada la red o algo?
<mimecar> Onicev: ¿has mirado si tu modelo de tarjeta tiene problemas con ubuntu?
<Onicev> no lo se cousteau. Por eso preguntaba
<hkm_> yo insisto en problema de macc
<Onicev> si mimecar, pero no he encontrado nada ni a favor ni en contra
<mimecar> verás al menos si está soportada
<mimecar> modelo de tarjeta + ubuntu 10.10
<k-milogars> buenas
<Onicev> de hecho, cuando instalo ubuntu 10.10, al marcar que hay conexion a internet, si lo hago por cable no hay problema, pero por usb no detecta la red
<Onicev> Bien mimecar. Dime si no te importa donde consulto eso
<mimecar> en google
<mimecar> pon eso como cadena de búsqueda
<Onicev> vale. voy a mirar.
<k-milogars> una ayuda instale ubuntu 10.04 ppc en un iBook G4  el problema es que no lee los cd
<mimecar> k-milogars: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<cousteau> k-milogars, eso ya es raro... ¿es posible que simlpemente no los monte automáticamente?
<k-milogars> pues no se que sera
<k-milogars> aparece la unidad
<Ramir00> la bandeja andaba con otro so?
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> ya esta instalado
<k-milogars> en nautilus aparece la unidad de cd-rom
<k-milogars> unidad de cd/dvd
<k-milogars> pongo unos cd y no me muestra nada
<cousteau> k-milogars, eso también aparece aunque no haya cd puesto
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> pero no puedo ver los c
<k-milogars> cd
<mimecar> me parece que hay un canal de ubuntu para mac
<mimecar> igual saben lo que te pasa ahí
<cousteau> si haces   mount | grep -i cd   sale algo?
<k-milogars> no
<cousteau> ls /dev/scd*
<mimecar> recordar que es un mac, la estructurá del sistema no será la misma
<mimecar> a nivel de dispositivos
<black_> .
<k-milogars> x google dice que falta el paquete pommed
<cousteau> k-.
<cousteau> ups
<cousteau> k-milogars, eso es para los atajos de teclado de mac, no parece tener mucho que ver con el cd
<k-milogars> ash
<k-milogars> cousteau en este link dice eso http://gndx.org/2009/03/instalacion-de-ubuntu-linux-en-macbook-arranque-dual/
<cousteau> (ten en cuenta que ese post tiene casi dos años, a lo mejor está anticuado)
<carlos_>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Nicko_94> que tal todos
<Nicko_94> una duda algo basica: como se cambia definitivamente la resolucion de ubuntu?
<mimecar> menú de gnome, preferencias, monitores
<cousteau> Nicko_94, debería mantenerse fija... ¿qué tarjeta tienes?
<Nicko_94> cousteau y mimecar: luego de cambiarla desde el menu de gnome y reiniciar, se cambia sola de nuevo
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu que usas?
<Nicko_94> cousteau: la salida de video es integrada
<Nicko_94> mimecar: 10.04
<cousteau> Nicko_94, intel? nvidia?
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<cousteau> (aunque sea integrada, es de una marca)
<Nicko_94> ni intel ni nvidia, todas las actualizaciones, si.
<Nicko_94> cousteau: desde puppy logre que me diera los datos, pero era algo muy extraño y la verdad no lo recuerdo
<mimecar> si es integrada, mira el modelo de placa base y tendrás la tarjeta
<cousteau> o más fácil,   lspci | grep -i vga
<Nicko_94> en la version 9.04 me decia algo de cambiar la resolucion virtual para poder aplicar el cambio y funcionaba
<Nicko_94> eso aparece con el comando: ProSavage8 KM266/KL266
<Nicko_94> cousteau: se me desconecto pero ya lo resolvi, entonces que me dices del asunto?
<cousteau> lspci | grep -i vga
<Nicko_94> cousteau: ese modelo sale :ProSavage8 KM266/KL266
<cousteau> sólo eso?
<cousteau> pon la línea completa
<Nicko_94> es mas que eso, pero ese es el modelo (dejame pegar el texto completo y te doy el link))
<cousteau> ya, pero es que yo lo que quiero saber es si es nvidia o ati o intel o sis
<cousteau> si es nvidia, y tienes instalados los drivers de nvidia, tienes un programa llamado nvidia-settings
<Nicko_94> cousteau: no es ninguna muy conocida, aqui esta lo que sale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/558712/
<cousteau> s3... huy, me suena a la familia via/sis/s3g
<Nicko_94> de hecho la motherboard es via
<cousteau> sí, parece que es Via
<Ramir00> tarda mucho el testdisk no en recuperar las cosas?
<cousteau> hmm, no recuerdo dónde se configuraban esas... de todas formas, has probado en Monitores a darle a "Hacer predeterminado"?
<cousteau> Ramir00, qué has borrado?
<Ramir00> 'perdi' el home al reinstalar /
<Ramir00> y cambie de usuario
<cousteau> no te sé decir, yo sólo lo usé una vez para recuperar una foto en una tarjeta de memoria...
<Nicko_94> cousteau: no veo esa opcion, aunque aparece alli como "Desconocido"
<cousteau> Ramir00, le diste a formatear esa partición?
<Ramir00> no....pero usando el testdisk el encontre el nombre de usuario anterior y le di que copie ese usuario o equipo en los ducumentos
<Ramir00> pero ahora estoy pensando...que estoy en modo live y estoy copiandolo en cualquier parte
<Ramir00> es como si lo estuviera copiando en misdocumentos pero en modo cdlive
<cousteau> Nicko_94, http://imagebin.org/134519 -> tipo esto
<cousteau> Ramir00, si no formateaste o reescribiste la partición, sólo tienes que montarla
<cousteau> Ramir00, en el live cd no se escribe en el disco, sólo en ram
<Ramir00> si nose donde estoy copiando por eso esta tardando tanto
<Ramir00> ademas no era mucho lo que tenia que recuperar
<cousteau> Ramir00, ¿cómo perdiste /home?
<cousteau> es que a ver si no lo perdiste
<Ramir00> como?
<cousteau> que si lo que pasó fue simplemente que al instalar indicaste / pero no /home, a lo mejor la partición de /home sigue por ahí, pero sin montar
<Nicko_94> cousteau: solo aparece aplicar y cerrar
<cousteau> Nicko_94, pues no sé entonces... lo mismo tienes que guardarlo en el xorg.conf
<Ramir00> a home lo volvi a montar y le di ext4 pero no lo formatee
<Ramir00> el problema es que cambie el nombre de usuario
<Nicko_94> cousteau: eso pensaba, pero no se donde esta ese archivo
<Ramir00> con testdisk en encontre una parte donde me aparecia el nombre de usuario viejo
<Ramir00> y le dia que lo copie en mis documentos
<dabor> Ramir00, por cambiar el nombre de usuario no se pierden datos
<Ramir00> por eso ....pero estoy copiando en cualquier lado porque estoy en modo cdlive
<Ramir00> ahora reinicio normal
<cousteau> /etc/X11/xorg.conf - de todas formas te recomiendo mirar instrucciones de cómo se modifica, a ver si alguien más tiene esa tarjeta en ubuntu
<cousteau> Ramir00, lo que dice dabor es que no hace falta testdisk
<cousteau> basta con nautilus
<cousteau> (o el que sea)
<Nicko_94> cousteau: eso voy a intentar, gracias por la ayuda
<Ramir00> ejecute nautilus....ahora como lo busco para montarlo de nuevo....no estoy en modolive
<Ramir00> [dabor] tenes idea de como volver a montarlo?
<dabor> Ramir00, realmente no se que hiciste, pero busca en equipo un disco que no este montado y lo montas
<dabor> Ramir00, eso para recuperar los datos, para volver a usar la home anterior (si existe) es otro tema
<Ramir00> formatee el / y el home lo volvi a montar en home con ext4 y no lo formatee.........ahora el problema fue que cambie de usuario y no veo mis datos
<Ramir00> con nautilus no veo otra unidad
<Ramir00> desmontada
<Ramir00> ni con gpated
<dabor> Ramir00, miraste en /home a ver si aparece tu usuario? ls -l /home
<Ramir00> jajjaja....gracias dabor estaba ahi
<dabor> Ramir00, crea un usuario con el mismo nombre y vas a poder acceder a esos datos, o sino los copias a tu nuevo usuario
<Ramir00> [dabor] puede acceder a los datos, con el nuevo usuario
<dabor> Ramir00, ok
<dabor> Ramir00, tip: olvidate de testdisk, lo mejor y mas seguro es tener backup de todo
<Ramir00> no hay mal que bien no venga...ademas tengo que recuperar unas carpetas de un pendrive que desaparecieron mistiosamente
<note> alo
<Tarrasquero> conoceis algun programa por consola para rectificar desfase video/audio?
<note> uhy
<Tarrasquero> ffmpg hace eso?
<note> Tarrasquero no de hecho se que solo convierte los archivos en otros formatos como avi a mpg
<note> Tarrasquero se que por intermedio de un comando pudes porner a reproducir una cancion
<EGCdigital> porner
<EGCdigital> pr0n
<note> dire poder
<Varc> Buenas
<note> ajaj no sabia que exista una canal que se llama #Ubuntu-trivia
<note> Varc en que te puedo ayudar
<Varc> note: En nada amigo, estoy aqui como todos los dias para ayudar en lo que pueda :D
<note> Varc sabes como construir un bot de trivias?
<note> desde linux?
<note> o ubuntu
<Varc> note: Ni sabia que ese canal existia. ahorita tengo que hacer unas cosas pero en un ratico me pongo a investigar
<note> Varc muchas gracias
<Varc> note: De nada
<fosco_> Tarrasquero: avidemux deberia servirte para ajustar el desfase audio/video
<fosco_> http://miguel286.blogspot.com/2010/09/minituto-reparar-audio-desfasado-con.html <- aqui lo explica
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: gracias buscaba algo en consola, pero ya lo encontre 'mencoder
<Tarrasquero> gracias por tu respuesta
<Guest30730> hola
<sibastasen> hola
<Guest30730> necesito ayuda urgente
<sibastasen> por cual version de ubuntu vamos?
<erUSUL> !ask | Guest30730
<kubot> Guest30730: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest30730> gimp se cierra sos
<Guest30730> solo
<Guest30730> estees el error que tira
<Guest30730> (script-fu:15016): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
<sibastasen> no e fijaste pegando ese error en google?
<sibastasen> te*
<Guest30730> si
<Guest30730> y nada
<Guest30730> no encuentro solucion
<Guest30730> solo sale el error
<erUSUL> Guest30730: has probado si pasa lo mismo en un usuario nuevo?
<Guest30730> no
<Guest30730> hago eso?
<erUSUL> no has probado ; o no pasa lo mismo ?
<Guest30730> no he probado
<erUSUL> sería un buen punto de referencia
<Guest30730> ok pruebo ahora y les digo
<blckLinux> porque cuando quiero ver una imagen y lo abro con cualquier visor se pone negro la imagen tengo q reducir el tamaño de la ventana del visor para q aparesca la imagen
<blckLinux> sera que falta algun archivo como directx como windows pero en linux
<mauricio_> tampoco funciona en otra cuenta (gimp)
<mauricio_> ubuntu esta lleno de  bugs
<mauricio_> no lleno, repleto
<blckLinux> ni con gimp ni ningun otro visor tengo que mover la ventana como sacudsirla para que apresca
<mauricio_> ubunbugs
<mauricio_> bugbuntu
<blckLinux> crees que sea un bugs
<erUSUL> mauricio_: reinstalal el gimp. sera que algun archivo está corrupto
<fosco_> blckLinux: usas efectos de escritorio? podria ser algun problema con el refresco de compiz
<mauricio_> blcklinux se me cierra el gimp cuando intento colorear o poner brillo, ademas tengo que abrir la ventana apariencia para que gnome no paresca prehistorico cada vez que inicio sesion
<mauricio_> erUSUL ya lo hice y nada
<mauricio_> eso que es una instalacion nueva
<blckLinux> solo uso el efecto ese que muevo la ventana con efecto pero mas nada la que sale en preferencia
<fosco_> blckLinux: desactiva momentaneamente los efectos
<mauricio_> el unico ppa que podria dar prolemas es el de elementary
<fosco_> asi comprobaremos si es cosa de compiz
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2 y en el cuadro de texto que aparece escribe metacity --replace
<blckLinux> como refresacas el compiz
<fosco_> luego intenta abrir una imagen a ver si pasa lo mismo
<blckLinux> dejame ver
<mauricio_> blcklinux tambien se te cierra el gimp?
<zer0> hola a todos
<mauricio_> hola :)
<Guest74113> tengo ubuntu y no pueo hacer auditorias de red wifi quien me ayuda
<blckLinux> no no se me ciera nada
<mauricio_> ok
<blckLinux> solo es que cuando maximinizo algo de imagen o abro la imagen en ventrana grande
<blckLinux> no se ve la imagen se ve negra
<mauricio_> tienes ati?
<Guest74113> Quien me ayuda con problema de ubuntu en auditorias de redes wifi , para intalar software libre
<fosco_> Guest74113: "para instalar software libre" yo te ayudo con eso, lo de las auditorías paso
<blckLinux> es nvidia
<Guest74113> yapo man
<blckLinux> nada le quite los efectos y nada sigue viendose negro
<Guest74113> si la auditorias las se hacer
<mauricio_> Guest74113 quieres hackear wifi?
<Guest74113> pero tengo problemas con el soft
<Guest74113> no
<Guest74113> pero estudio redes
<mauricio_> ok
<Guest74113> y me gusta saber este tipo de cosas , para prevenir
<Guest74113> con que informacion les ayudo , para que me ayuden
<Guest74113> xD
<fosco_> blckLinux: que raro, pues lo unico que se me ocurre es q pueda ser cosa del driver gráfico, pero vaya, me extraña
<blckLinux> no es con las imagenes es con todo lo que abro ahora que me estoy dando cuenta sera por la cantidad de progrmaas abiertos
<fosco_> Guest74113: estaría bien que nos dijeses de forma más concreta que quieres
<Guest74113> intalar el driver libre
<blckLinux> con diferentes escritorios
<Guest74113> en ubuntu 9.10
<Guest74113> de la tarjeta de wifi
<Guest74113> nada mas
<Guest74113> lo demas solo lo comentaba
<blckLinux> yo instale la que salia alli el reconedado
<fosco_> Guest74113: el driver de la wifi ya está instalado o no podrías conectar a través de ella
<blckLinux> por  la pagina de nvidi aes mejor bajarlo dealli¡¡??
<Guest74113> estoy por cable
<Guest74113> y la red wifi apagada
<Guest74113> la otra me funciona
<Guest74113> pero no me sirve
<Guest74113> el otro controlador
<fosco_> Guest74113: en ese caso ve a sistema - administracion - controladores adicionales
<fosco_> y mira si está ahi el de tu wifi
<Guest74113> entro y solo sale el driver no libre
<Guest74113> y al principio saliaotro el
<Guest74113> el otro*
<fosco_> si no sale ninguno más es que ya lo tienes instalado
<Guest74113> y como lo activo
<Guest74113> ?
<fosco_> de todas maneras lo que te recomiendo es que uses una ubuntu más nueva
<fosco_> la 9.10 ya es algo vieja
<Guest74113> pero me contaron que en la 10.10 no se pueden hacer auditorias
<Guest74113> por un bug
<Guest74113> o algo asi
<Guest74113> por eso decidi intalar este
<Guest74113> o si se puede ?
<fosco_> eso no tiene sentido
<Guest74113> si men
<Guest74113> yo usaba la 10.10
<Guest74113> y no podia realizar el aireplay-ng de la suite de aircrack
<Guest74113> y lei que no solo yo tenia ese problema
<fosco_> que no sepas hacerlo o no te salga es una cosa
<Guest74113> puede ser
<fosco_> pero que haya un "bug" que no deja hacerlo, así en general, es otra muy diferente
<Guest74113> por eso digo
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a los que tienen los dedos en el teclado y el culo en una silla, frente a una pantalla
<cousteau> y los que escribimos de pie?
<mauricio_> yo estoy en un sillon
<Varc> Jajajaja Verga si, escriben  parados de manos
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, cierto que tu no eres muy normal
<Guest74113> yo estoy jugando un basquetball en la plaza ,
<Guest74113> xD
<Varc> A no tambien, si yo estoy jugando ahorita en el Santiago Bernabeu
<cmaiz82> yo no estoy
<mauricio_> pffffffff
<jmanuel_cool> jajajajajajaja
<cousteau> yescribo con la nariz
<mauricio_> XD
<Varc> Tu eres invisible xD
<cmaiz82> xD
<Varc> cousteau: Escribes parado conla Nariz? Tu eres arrecho hermano xD
<Varc> Con la**
<mauricio_> alguien recomienda alguna distro que tenga tantos paquetes como ugbuntu y que sea estable??
 * jmanuel_cool detecta que Varc al parecer es venezolano
<jmanuel_cool> mauricio_, debian
<Varc> jmanuel_cool, Jajajajaja Se nota? xD
<mauricio_> pero ubuntu es debian, ademas debian tiene el gimp 2.4
<cousteau> Varc, palabra, lo había escrito a narizazos
<jmanuel_cool> naaa guará, un poquito na' mas esgraciao
<cousteau> mauricio_, ubuntu es bastante estable
<mauricio_> cousteau es broma no?
<Varc> cousteau: Jajajaja Que vaina.
<cousteau> (si no, así conocidas... debian, fedora, arch...)
<cousteau> mauricio_, en absoluto, a mí no se me cuelga
<Varc> jmanuel_cool: Jajajaja Coño de su madre vale de donde eres? porque no te salio muy bien xD
<mauricio_> cousteau eso no significa que sea estable
<jmanuel_cool> mauricio_, ubuntu intenta ser estable, al igual que todo S.O. en algun momento va a tener algun cuelgue y/o alguna falla grave
<mauricio_> cousteau se cierran programas solos
<jmanuel_cool> no existe el sistema 100% estable
<erUSUL> mauricio_: tu experiencia al respecto es una anecdota. no puedes juzgar una distro solo por como te funciona a ti. a mi y a otros muchos no nos falla el gimp
<Varc> mauricio_ a mi me corre al pelo
<cousteau> mauricio_, a mí eso no me pasa a menudo... y cuando me pasa, ejecuto el programa desde terminal para ver si sale algún error
<mauricio_> a mi tambien me andaba perfecto
<jmanuel_cool> Varc, soy guaro
<mauricio_> pero ya no
<cousteau> ergo, algo harías
<Varc> jmanuel_cool indio? xD
<jmanuel_cool> Varc, no, venezolano (los indios son de India)
<mauricio_> tengo 3 problemas en ubuntu, 2 grandes
<mauricio_> no suspende ni hiberna, el gimp que se cierra, y la apariencia de gnome que la tengo que recargar cada vez que inicia
<jmanuel_cool> mauricio_, ¿desde cuando ocurre eso?
<Varc> jmanuel_cool: Indigena pues.
<Varc> Ahora vengo
<mauricio_> suspender: desde siempre, gimp desde q lo instale (2.7), y lo del gnome desde siempre
<jmanuel_cool> Varc, aborigen suena mas bonito; pero no, soy Larense (guaro; por lo del "na guará")
<Varc> jmanuel_cool: Un placer hermano
<erUSUL> mauricio_: 2.7????
<mauricio_> si
<erUSUL> mauricio_: tanto lucid como maverick usan 2.6.*
<jmanuel_cool> mmmm, lo de suspender me da la impresión que no es primera vez que lo leo; ahora lo del gimp puede que se arregle con un "dpkg-reconfigure gimp" OJO, es sólo una sugerencia
<mauricio_> tengo el ppa de desarrollo
<mauricio_> pero en los otros 4 equipos tengo la misma version y funciona perfecto
<Guest74113> alguien sabe si solucionaron el problemas , que provoca la falla en aireplay-ng ?
<erUSUL> mauricio_: asi que aqui estas tu usando una version de desarrollo; por definicion inestable y con bugs. una version que no es la oficial; te falla y la culpa no es tuya es de ubuntu ??? XXDD
<jmanuel_cool> o a lo mejor es un problema de dependencias; intenta correrlo desde la consola como le hace cousteau y así te dirá en que consiste la falla
<Guest74113> alguien sabe si solucionaron el problemas , que provoca la falla en aireplay-ng ?
<mauricio_> ok
<mauricio_> voy a pegar un pastebin
<jmanuel_cool> Guest74113, el repetir a pregunta no hará que se te conteste mas rápido si desconocemos la respuesta
<Guest74113> pense que no se habia visto
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> mauricio_, a ver
<cousteau> 1) gimp 2.7 no es una versión final, sino en desarrollo
<cousteau> 2) las versiones en desarrollo son inestables
<mauricio_> si se
<cousteau> 3) si instalas una versión inestable, pueden pasar cosas de esas
<mauricio_> pero en los demas pc funciona perfecto
<iqpi> buenas noches caballeros/señoritas
<mauricio_> asi que es problema de ubuntu
<cousteau> la que viene en los repos de ubuntu es estable
<jmanuel_cool> Varc, vámonos al OT
<Ramir00> como una reinstalacion desde consola
<mauricio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558767/
<mauricio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558767/
<cousteau> mauricio_, hay un PPA para ese gimp, de todas formas
 * jmanuel_cool no es ni caballero ni señorita, por tanto no recibe el saludo de iqpi 
<Ramir00> como fuerzo una reinstalacion desde consola
<mauricio_> ok
<Guest74113> algun capo en seguridad en redes?
<jmanuel_cool> Ramir00, reinstalación de??????
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles Ramir00
<kubot> Ramir00: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Ramir00> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<iqpi> Ramir00: y eso que produce?
<cousteau> mauricio_, sólo por curiosidad, has usado "sudo gimp" o algo así en algún momento?
<Ramir00> no pudo mostras <<network>> nautilus no puede manejar lugares network
<mauricio_> si
<mauricio_> y es lo mismo
<Ramir00> no encuentro mucho en la red
<jmanuel_cool> Ramir00, sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends --fix-missing
<jmanuel_cool> Ramir00, ¿estas colocando ese comando en el nautilus?
<Ramir00> ssiii
<cousteau> mauricio_, ese podría ser el problema, algo de permisos
<jmanuel_cool> mauricio_, en el error te dice lo que sucede, intenta lanzar gimp como root a ver si da el mismo error (sudo gimp)
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, no sería gksudo gimp?
<cousteau> gksudo gimp
<mauricio_> cousteau la primera vez lo ari normal ,no root y paso lo mismo, luego lo abir como root y paso denuevo lo mismo
<jmanuel_cool> Ramir00, ese es el detalle; debes colocarlo es en la consola; no en el navegador de archivos
<Guest74113> alguien sabe si solucionaron el problemas , que provoca la falla en aireplay-ng ?
<Ramir00> estoy en la consola...shell...pantalla negra
<Ramir00> terminal
<Varc> jmanuel_cool Ya volvi, ya voy al off topic
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, ese tambien sirve
<Ramir00> el problema empezo cuando instale samba....la ultima vez que hice esto funcionaba lo mas bien....
<jmanuel_cool> mauricio_, intenta reconfigurarlo "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gimp"
<Varc> Ramir00: Tu de nuevo no porfavor no! xD
<mauricio_> ok
<mauricio_> lo mismo
<mauricio_> se cierra al intentar cambiar de color o poner el brillo
<Ramir00> la interfaz dialog no funcionara en un terminal
<Ramir00> lo raro es que no monta la red pero desde windows puedo entrar a la carpeta que comparto
<mauricio_> alguna ayuda?
<Ramir00> no se si funciono por los comandos o por que tenia que reiniciar
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, "también" no, ejecutar cosas gráficas con sudo da problemas
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, ok, gracias; esa no me la sabía
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, no sé bien por qué, hay un bug o algo en sudo, y a veces se le cambian los permisos a los archivos de configuración de las aplicaciones
<carlos> pior q no usar sudo???
<carlos> juer
<colo> Hola: como actualizo al ultimo kernel del 10.04, tengo linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic	
<erUSUL> colo: ese es el ultimo kernel en 10.04
<cousteau> carlos, en aplicaciones gráficas; en las cosas de línea de comandos (apt-get, dpkg...) sí se puede usar
<colo> erAbuelo, ahh ok tenia dudas si era el ultimo
<carlos> okis
<carlos> bueno es saberlo
<jmanuel_cool> mlabel se encuentra en mtools
<jmanuel_cool> amigos, ¿alguien me puede echar un cable con el "multisystem"? me dice que no encuentra fusermount a pesar que fuse-utils si esta en el sistema
<george2002> jmanuel_cool: hi
<jmanuel_cool> epale george2002
<george2002> jmanuel_cool: como esta todo?
<zamyr> hoa
<zamyr> hola a todos
<Ramir00> bueno me voy a ver un poco de militancia kirchnerista hasta un rato
<k-milogars> como monto una unidad de cd por comando
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-27
<precubcr> mount /dev/sd0
<precubcr> creoi
<flypp> -o loop
<jmanuel_cool> k-milogars, mount /dev/cdrom /media/loquesea
<precubcr> /dev/sr0
<precubcr> perdon
<k-milogars> gracias
<jmanuel_cool> claro, si el cdrom esta en /dev/cdrom
<zamyr> amigos quien me puede ayudar con la configuracion de una tarjeta de video nvidia ion
<zamyr> no me reconoce la salida para tv
<blckLinux> alguien sabe si hay algun canal  chat room para xchat de blender
<precubcr> zamyr
<precubcr> k driver te has descargadio ?¿
<precubcr> descargado*
<zamyr> no
<precubcr> blackLinux noi idea
<precubcr> zamyr no que ?
<zamyr> donde lo descargo y como
<precubcr> k tarjetas es ?
<precubcr> modelo '?
<precubcr> !nvidia
<kubot> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zamyr> nvidia ion
<precubcr> http://www.nvidia.es/Download/index.aspx?lang=es
<precubcr> y haz click en controladores graficos
<precubcr> en gris
<zamyr> si pero no me dicen nada
<precubcr> instalas los activex esos
<precubcr> como k no te dicen nada'0
<precubcr> Kien no dice ada ?
<precubcr> estas en linux no ?
<precubcr> k version ¿
<precubcr> zamyr privado ok ?
<zamyr> ubuntu 1010
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<precubcr> ok lo mismo k yo
<precubcr> desde esta version no te deja buscarlo
<precubcr> tienes k descargar el driver
<precubcr> espera
<precubcr> te paso el link
<zamyr> gracias
<precubcr> ion desktop?
<precubcr> netbook ?
<zamyr> si
<precubcr> cual ?
<zamyr> es un mini hp
<zamyr> hp mini
<precubcr> portatil no ?
<zamyr> si
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> espera
<precubcr> 32 bits ?=
<precubcr> zamyr ?
<precubcr> 32 o 64 bits ?
<zamyr> como averiguo si de 32 o 64 soy nuevo en esto y te pido disculpa
<precubcr> en el boton de inicio de kubuntu, aplicaciones, sistema, centro de informacipoon
<precubcr> informacion*
<zamyr> este es ubuntu
<precubcr> aha
<precubcr> no kubuntu ?
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> pos imagino k es 32
<precubcr> es lo mas normal
<precubcr> http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.36-driver-es.html
<precubcr> este es tu driver
<precubcr> descargalo
<precubcr> sabes instalarlo ?
<zamyr> no me puedes quiar
<precubcr> claro
<precubcr> primero lo descargas
<zamyr> ya entre a la pagina
<precubcr> en linux no te dejara descargar
<precubcr> sino k se te abrira
<precubcr> click derecha guardar como
<precubcr> y solo modificas la extension le pones .rum
<precubcr> .run
<precubcr> perdon
<zamyr> le digo descargalo
<precubcr> eso es
<zamyr> listo me abrio un archivo
<zamyr> una pagina donde hay una serie de codigos
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> aora
<precubcr> click derecha, guardar como
<precubcr> y lo guaras en escritorio con el mismo nombre solo k se llamara NVIDIA...... .run
<precubcr> muy importante el .run
<precubcr> como todos los archivos
<precubcr> ok ?
<zamyr> espera es una pagina
<precubcr> si si
<precubcr> click derecha
<precubcr> k descarga el driver
<precubcr> linux es asi
<precubcr> no es como windows
<precubcr> ya lo has exo ?
<precubcr> mira
<precubcr> mas facl
<precubcr> tienes teamviewer ?
<zamyr> le di click derecho
<precubcr> tienes teamviewer ?
<zamyr> guardar como
<precubcr> te escribo en personal
<dabor> no hay un turorial para eso?
<zamyr> la extesion le quito el txt y solo le dejo el run
<precubcr> eso es
<precubcr> si los hay
<precubcr> por youtube los habra
<precubcr> no estoy seguro
<precubcr> cada tarjeta de video es distinta
<dabor> zamyr, si vas a administración-controladores de hadrware no te aparece el driver?
<zamyr> no
<zamyr> como voy ha administradores
<dabor> zamyr, en el menu. vas a sistema-administración-controladores de hardware
<precubcr> ahi no le va a dejar
<precubcr> xk es software privativo
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<precubcr> ol
<precubcr> a
<Ruth> hola
<NipSarm> tengo una aspire one con mint + gnome y anda algo pesado para mi gusto =/ que entorno me recomiendan?
<Ruth> alguien en la sala?
<dabor> precubcr, eso es justamente para el software privativo
<precubcr> dabor lo se, pero no le va a dejar instalar para esa tarjeta en particular
<precubcr> :(
<NipSarm> hola cristian , hola ruth :)
<Ruth> hola
<precubcr> NipSarm prueba kubuntu 10.04
<Ruth> me puedes ayudar?
<precubcr> Ruth k pasa?
<zamyr> ya termino de descargar teamvierwer
<precubcr> zamyr
<precubcr> instalalo
<precubcr> privado ok ?
<Ruth> instalo ubuntu 10.10 sale todo normaal, pero al tratar de entrar no reconoce el usuario ni la contraseña que cree en la instalacion
<george2002> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-instantnea13
<precubcr> prueba a escribir ahi
<precubcr> exti
<precubcr> y cuando no haya ingun usuari
<dabor> Ruth, comprueba la contraseña
<george2002> ups no era aqui
<precubcr> pon sudo passwd
<precubcr> y te pedira contraseña
<precubcr> pobnes cualkiera
<precubcr> y con eso tienes cinrtaseña para entrar como
<precubcr> usuario root y pass k hayasp uesto de ahimodificas la tuya
<Ruth> gracias, voy a probar
<EGCdigital> asi me dijo una novia
<EGCdigital> y luego le gusto.
<dabor> si fuera asi de facil cualquiera se mete como root en tu sistema
<precubcr> jajaaja
<precubcr> MALISIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :))
<colo> linux headers son los grub?
<cousteau> precubcr, zamyr: tengo entendido que el driver 260 de nvidia no hace falta descargarlo, el que va en repositorios va bien
<cousteau> el nvidia-current
<precubcr> a mi me dio problemas :(
<precubcr> para nvidia gt 9800 gt
<cousteau> aparte, que es muchíííííííííísimo más fácil de instalar y mantener
<precubcr> eso si es cierto;)
<precubcr> le pondre ese
<precubcr> a ver si le va bien
<cousteau> (el 96 sin embargo no va :( y ese sí que hay que instalarlo a mano. Y cada vez que hay una actualización del kernel o xorg hay que reinstalarlo, y después reinstalar el paquete libvdpau0)
<cousteau> en #nvidia recomiendan usar el de repos
<NipSarm> =O he estado buscando por entornos ligeros para netbooks y me entre de LXDE , alguien lo usa ?
<cousteau> <--
<cousteau> NipSarm, yo, en mi netbook, va bastante bien
<NipSarm>  que bien, que netbook tienes?  que distro usas?
<dabor> NipSarm, tendrias que probarlo porque cada uno tiene sus gustos y necesidades
<cousteau> acer aspire one 110, Lubuntu Lucid Lynx LTS
<dabor> si no va lo desintalas y listo
<colo> se pueden borrar algunos linux headers, tengo varios y ocupan espacio precioso en en mi net, 2.6.32.28 es el mas nuevo puedo quitar los demas
<cousteau> !kernels
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'kernels'.
<cousteau> pestes
<colo> ?
<cousteau> ...bueno, tampoco creo que ocupen mucho
<cousteau> ah, sí, 258 MB...
<NipSarm> que paquete de ofimatica tienes ?
<NipSarm> costeau..
<colo> 70 y pico mb multiplicado por 4
<cousteau> NipSarm, me viene con el gnumeric y el abiword
<cousteau> el gnumeric está bien, pero el abiword deja mucho que desear
<cousteau> lo mismo le instalo libreoffice
<NipSarm> entonces desinstalaste el abiword ?
<cousteau> no, de momento lo tengo
<cousteau> lo malo, que no viene nada tipo powerpoint
<NipSarm> =O ahora que veo tiene hasta su propia extension xD!
<cousteau> pero vamos, no es difícil instalarlo
<NipSarm> ni modo, entonces instalo el openoffic
<Ruth> hola
<Ruth> otra vez
<franky_> Ruth, laines?
<cousteau> NipSarm, ya que estás pon LibreOffice :)
<NipSarm> =/ libre office es otro paquete?
<Ruth> plantee hace un rato k instale ubuntu 10.10, toso sale bien pero al tratar de entrar no reconoce el usuario k cree en la instalacion, alguien me puede ayudar?
<cousteau> creo que va mejor que el OpenOffice oficial (aunque el "openoffice" que hay en repos es el Go-OO, que tampoco va mal)
<cousteau> NipSarm, es un "fork" de OpenOffice
<Ruth> me dieron un consejo, pero no funciono
<franky_> Ruth, lee el privado
<NipSarm> =O no entendi lo de fork.. pero lo buscare en synaptic xD!
<cousteau> NipSarm, no está en synaptic, hay un ppa
<cousteau> ...bueno, ponle el openoffice normal, tampoco hay una diferencia abismal
<NipSarm> plop!  T_T ya me iba a poner a buscar
<cousteau> (aunque en Open/LibreOffice 3.3 hay una cosa bastante chula en las presentaciones)
<cousteau> yo en mi PC de sobremesa tengo LibreOffice, es chulo
<NipSarm> =O bien, entonces instalo el open
<colo>  mi duda es que linux-headers son los que puedo borrar?
<NipSarm> colo yo he borrado los mas antiguos :D
<colo> NipSarm, eso pensaba pero el numero del kernel con me coincide con el del linux-headers, no importa?
<NipSarm> :S a mi me quedo solo un kernel y un header,,, los ultimos.. los demas los borre
<colo> NipSarm, y coinciden los numeros?
<NipSarm> ps si, yo me  guié de aqui :D http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6460913/Limpiar-lista-del-grub-ubuntu-10_04.html
<GuillermoC> A
<cousteau> A
<cousteau> colo, en principio con que tengas el último vale (pero cuidado no vayas a borrarlos todos)
<carlosubuntu> yo suelo dejar 2
<PalinT> alguien me ayuda
<cousteau> sí, por si acaso el último falla, poder volver al penúltimo
<PalinT> necesito saber como actualizar mi ubuntu 10.04a 10.10 con el cd sin tener que actualizarlo
<george2002> mientras no sea plata
<cousteau> PalinT, no se puede
<PalinT> no ?
<precubcr> cousteau he leido en la pagina oficial k si se puede
<cousteau> no, me parece que no se puede actualizar ubuntu sin actualizarlo
<xangua> PalinT: como actualizar sin tener que actualizarlo¿¿ :S
<PalinT> :S
<PalinT> actualizarlo con el cd
<PalinT> de 10.10
<colo> cousteau, entiendo pero mi duda es con el headers que no coincide con el numero con el kernel en uso
<xangua> PalinT: para eso necesitas el alternate, no el live cd
<carlosubuntu> con el cd lo reinstalarias
<PalinT> osea formatiar ?
<precubcr> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/10/10/actualizar-de-ubuntu-10-04-a-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<precubcr> no hace falta
<precubcr> esa es la solucion
<PalinT> es que demora
<PalinT> mucho eso
<PalinT> no es mejor
<PalinT> con el propio cd
<PalinT> que solo instala
<PalinT> mas no descarga :s
<dabor> flood
<precubcr> no se puede con cd :(
<dabor> el bot ya no controla el flood?
<PalinT> :(
<PalinT> sea bueno que pusieran eso
<PalinT> mac hace eso
<xangua> que no te acabo de decir que con el alternate¿
<PalinT> como ago eso
<PalinT> soy novato
<dabor> google
<xangua> google ubuntu 10.10 alternate
<PalinT> u.u
<dabor> eso
<PalinT> ok
<cousteau> PalinT, es mejor descargar
<cousteau> porque si no después de instalar, se actualizarán un montón de paquetes, y tardará lo mismo
<cousteau> aunque con alternate cd ya vi en su día que va bastante bien
<colo> por consola como se los linux-headers que tengo?
<dabor> colo, aptitude search linux-headers
<colo> dabor, se agradece
<dabor> colo, lo que tienen una i al principio estan instalados
<dabor> man aptitude
<colo> ok
<cousteau> (en consola, sin usar sudo ni pulsar enter)   apt-get remove linux-headers-<tabulador>
<cousteau> como apt-get remove sólo autocompleta los archivos instalados, sabrás los que tienes
<cousteau> ("<tabulador>" significa "pulsar el tabulador", no escribir literalmente "<tabulador>")
<blckLinux> hola
<colo> dabor, gracias gane 340 mb del disco de 4 gb, ahora tengo 770mb libres no esta nada mal
<serocul> hola
<serocul> alguien sabe si por casualidad hay una erramiena como la del creador de discos del ubuntu en ubuntu para crear un ubs booteable con windows 7?
<NipSarm> holas de nuevo
<serocul> hola
<xangua> unetbootin
<colo> serocul, eso no se pregunta aca, jajjaa
<NipSarm> se puede hacer una red ad hoc desde un modem usb a un portatil?
<serocul> a no? tonces donde
<colo> billgates@win7
<dabor> colo ok
<serocul> jajajaja
<serocul> jo esque lo uso para jugar porque me es imposible instalar juegos aqui porque me es muy lioso
<colo> por suerte no uso juegos, solo win para facturar
<serocul> sabeis para que se usa este comando who -u
<serocul> o esas cosas donde se preguntan porque todabia no me queda claro que es lo que se puede preguntar aqui
<franky__> serocul, aki es soporte de ubuntu
<serocul> y que quiere decri soporte
<franky__> soporte tecnico
<serocul> osea algun problema que tenga al instalar algo?
<franky__> soporte es apoyo
<franky__> sip
<serocul> jajjaja tengo tantos problemas a la ora de instalar algo que puff
<serocul> bueno y donde se preguntan ese tipo de cosas
<serocul> lo de who -u
<franky__> eso es k?
<franky__> redes?
<serocul> saber cuándo se conectan otros hosts a mi red.
<franky__> intenta en
<serocul> es que ize eso y me salio esto sero     tty7         2011-01-27 02:20  antig       1337 (:0)
<serocul> sero     pts/0        2011-01-27 02:29   .          4670 (:0.0) y me gustaria saber que es
<franky__> ubuntu-es-offtopic
<serocul> ok
<franky__> serocul,  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<serocul> ya ya
<franky__> digo digo por si aca xD
<serocul> :s lol
<dabor> serocul, man who
<serocul> ok
<serg_> hola
<serg_> disculpen saben si hay un aplicacion en el centro de software de ubuntu para administrar el grub2 gestor de arranque y ponerle una imagen y un password de modo grafico no desde consola
<xangua> puedes ponerle contraseña a la bios
<dabor> serg_, no hay, tendrias que editar los archivos a mano
<serg_> dabor tenes un tutorial o me enseñas por favor
<dabor> serg_, hay que googlear un poco
<serg_> ok gracias
<dabor> serg_, fijate si esto te sirve, tambien hay otras maneras http://www.rinconinformatico.net/como-poner-clave-al-grub2
<serg_> dabor que opinas de esto servira STARTUPMANAGER
<serg_> es para poner contraseña y imagenes de modo grafico no desde consola
<serg_> voy a probar
<dabor> serg_, deberia funcionar, no recuerdo se te deja poner passwd
<dabor> serg_, no vas a poder poner passwd individuales para cada SO
<dabor> serg_, para poner una general casi mejor desde BIOS
<dzup2> hmm hice un virus parta windows, quien lo quiere probar?
<serg_> a ok
<serg_> virus para windows de q hablas? jaja
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<serg_> a no me sirvio ese startupmanager y con comandos es re dificil
<serg_> no entiendo
<serg_> estoy buscando para poner la pass al bios
<serg_> alguien sabe si se puede solucionar lo del startupmanager solo se ven 2 solapas y son 4
<franky__> comando para reiniciar?
<k-milogars> sudo reboot
<franky__> k-milogars, ty
<drakeman> hola, me gustaria probar la nueva version de ubuntu pero me gustaria saber algunas referencias de esta nueva version maverick, si es mejor que la anterior, o tiene muchos bugs?
<EGCdigital> viste los cambios en la pagina web?
<EGCdigital> viste que hace?
<EGCdigital> bugs?? revisalos en los foros
<EGCdigital> si tienes problemas con el sistema aqui te podemos ayudar.
<k-milogars> buenas comunidad
<k-milogars> tengo el siguiente problema
<k-milogars> con ubuntu 10.04 para ppc
<k-milogars> no me lee los cd/dvd
<k-milogars> no los monta
<k-milogars> que sera
<drakeman> EGCdigital si si vi los cambios y todo lo que me comentas, pero no es lo mismo alguna referencia de alguien a ver texto de algo que ellos dicen acerca de versiones, y cosas asi
<drakeman> EGCdigital gracias de todos modos
<EGCdigital> este ubuntu es mas maduro
<drakeman> k-milogars log files?
<drakeman> k-milogars revista los logs cuando tratas de montar un disco
<k-milogars> como se mira los logs
<drakeman> k-milogars ok, mira, pudieras hacer lo siguiente, abres una terminal (consola) y escribes como root o usando sudo lo siguiente tail -f /var/log/messages
<drakeman> k-milogars lo dejas abierto y pones tu cd, y fijate si registra algo a partir de que metes tu cd y el ubuntu trata de montarlo
<drakeman> k-milogars seria un buen punto para empezar pidiendo ayuda, asi como lo dices es muy dificil que alguien te ayude
<k-milogars> ok muchisimas gracias
<drakeman> k-milogars a la orden,
<drakeman> EGCdigital lo sientes estable? que usas gnome? kde?
<drakeman> EGCdigital pregunto tambien porque la ultima version de ubuntu que use fue mmmm 9.04, de ahi ahora solo uso Rhel o Centos o Fedora
<drakeman> k-milogars pero me gustaria probar nuevamente ubuntu en la pc de mi casa ya que en mi trabajo por fuerza necesito rhel
<EGCdigital> como te digo es mas maduro
<EGCdigital> uso gnome
<EGCdigital> yo te recomiendo que lo pruebes.
<drakeman> EGCdigital gracias por la info, si ademas en mi casa no quero estar configurando tantas cosas, suficiente tengo con el trabajo :D
<serocul>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<drakeman> serocul no pensaba preguntar mas nada sobre eso pero gracias por la aclaracion
<serocul> a no me confundi
<k-milogars> drakeman no sale nada en los log
<serocul> y escribi un espacio antes de el /j
<drakeman> serocul vale
<drakeman> k-milogars mmmm no ves que se movio para nada? simplemente no mnonta?
<drakeman> tu unidad de disco funciona?
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> con ella formatie
<k-milogars> sera el fstab
<drakeman> k-milogars mmm hay que ver si esta reconciendo la unidad una vez que estas dnetro
<drakeman> k-milogars puedes montarlo manualmente?
<k-milogars> en nautilus sale la unidad
<drakeman> k-milogars trataste de montar el disco maualmente?
<k-milogars> no
<drakeman> k-milogars prueba de esa manera a ver que sucede
<drakeman> k-milogars crea un folder llamado Disco y trata de montar tu cd alli
<drakeman> sobre esa carpeta
<k-milogars> sobre media
<drakeman> k-milogars en realidad donde queiras puedes crear la carpeta
<drakeman> k-milogars sabes como montarla no?
<k-milogars> mount
<k-milogars> regaleme el comando completo
<drakeman> k-milogars trata con lo siguiente mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/disco -o loop
<k-milogars> con sudo
<drakeman> k-milogars si no estas como root si
<drakeman> k-milogars si estas como root entonces no lo necesitas
<k-milogars> drakeman gracias por su tiempo
<k-milogars> lo intentare
<drakeman> k-milogars vale mee avisas como te fue
<drakeman> oye pero tanta gente en el canal y casi nadie habla que bien que todos tengan funcionando su ubuntu a 100% :D
<felipe__> buenas noches
<drakeman> felipe__ hola como estas
<felipe__> necesito algun experto em asterisk
<raffles> hola a todos
<drakeman> felipe__ quizas en el canal #asterisk?
<drakeman> felipe__ creo que seria lo mejor
<drakeman> felipe__ tienes instalado asterisk?
<drakeman> raffles hola como andas
<felipe__> si lo tengo
<drakeman> felipe__ funcionado? usaste alguna guia?
<felipe__> si mi hermano
<drakeman> felipe__ me pasas la referencia a ver, que me gustaria instalarlo
<drakeman> felipe__ de donde eres?
<felipe__> soy colombiano
<felipe__> drakeman
<felipe__> y usted
<drakeman> felipe__ panama, somos vecinos
<felipe__> usas mensajeria instantanea
<raffles> se que no es el foro correcto pero de todas maneras espero me puedan ayudar, he instalado slitaz pero he notado que anda un poco lento sobre todo en la cuestion del video he checado el xorg.conf y al parecer uso eñl dirver vesa y supongo que ese es el problema sabran si es posible instalar algun otro driver para que mejore aunque sea un poco, mi maquina tiene celeron a 533 Mhz 280 Ram y HDD 10 GB
<felipe__> drakeman
<raffles> de hecho sonara loco pero creo que xubuntu corria mejor, jajajajaa claro en la cuestion del video
<felipe__> raffles
<felipe__> instala lubuntu
<drakeman> felipe__ si claro
<felipe__> damelo socio
<drakeman> felipe__ hotmail?
<felipe__> si
<drakeman> va en un privado
<drakeman> agregame
<drakeman> felipe__ alli podemos compartir conocimientos
<drakeman> te llego?
<raffles> felipe_ya lo habia intentado pero tanto lubuntu xubuntu knoppix puppy linux y hasta DSL me marcaban error del kernel al iniciar y al preguntar e investigar llegamos a la conclusion de que era problema de HDD y por eso no iniciaba, me recomendaron cambiar el HDD pero ahorita no tengo de donde sacar otro, entonces me recomendaron slitaz y esta fue la unica que corrio claro con el problema del video, pero jalo, extraño no
<drakeman> raffles que es eso de slitaz?
<raffles> un linux ligero para maquinas que quieren renacer del cementerio jajaja como la mia
<drakeman> felipe__ listo ingeniero
<drakeman> raffles jaja gracias por la informacion
<raffles> drakeman de nada
<p47> Para poder hacer una VPN con ubuntu es necesario tener dos maquinas con ubuntu ?
<raffles> gracias a todos
<raffles> adios
<p47> alguien podria ayudarme con una vpn ?
<drakeman> p47 simplemente pregunte y si alguien sabe le ayudar
<dzup2> a esa pregunta le faltan objetivos
<drakeman> dzup2 le flta todo
<dzup2> http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html   <-- drakeman
<dzup2> era p47
<dzup2> los mandaria a http://www.wolframalpha.com/examples/   pero dicen que google es la nata
<serocul> hola alguien puede ayudarme
<serocul> holaaa
<serocul> nadie
<angel_ito> hola!!!
<angel_ito>  hay alguien ??
<TheKernel> buenas
 * alexneb uno que se va .. a cocinar.. ñam ñam hambreee!!!
<hulex_ar> hola. que debo hacer para habilitar sonido en empathy?
<fosco_> hulex_ar, en principio nada, asegurate de que el sonido funciona usando cualquier reproductor
<fosco_> si funciona en el reproductor deberia funcionar en empathy
<hulex_ar> el sonido en general funciona correctamente y en las preferencias de empathy tengo activada la opcion de notificaciones
 * alexneb a cosinaaa
<hulex_ar> encontre el problema
<hulex_ar> tenia desactivado el sonido al ausentarme o estar ocupado
<hulex_ar> disculpen la molestia. gracias
<franklinux> buenos dias, una pregunta es de urgencia como hago para convertir unos videos .m4v a avi o mpg
<franklinux> auxilio
<franklinux> necesitamos ayuda
<franklinux> tenemos que mostrar unos videos de seguridad de en formato .m4v
<franklinux> y debemos montarlo en un dvd
<fosco_> prueba con ffmpeg -i video.m4v video.avi
<franklinux> gracias fosco_
<cousteau`web> franklinux: hay un programa llamado DeVeDe que se encarga de todo (ffmpeg para convertirlo a mpeg, y crea una imagen cue-bin)
<franklinux> ok
<franklinux> listo
<cousteau`web> (devede se encarga de poner calidades aceptables)
<franklinux> aja
<franklinux> una pregunta, como hago para aumentarle la resolucion esta en formato 352x240
<cousteau`web> Sistema > Preferencias > Monitores
<franklinux> pero estoy hablando de los videos alconvertiros con ffmpeg
<franklinux> disculpame
<cousteau`web> ah
<franklinux> jeje
<franklinux> se que se coloca el formato
<franklinux> pero no recuerdo como
<franklinux> osea para aumentarlo
<cousteau`web> es por eso que decía de usar DeVeDe, se encarga de todas esas opciones... si no, échale un vistazo al manual de ffmpg
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> ola con que  programa creo interfaces graficas para python
<G0di-> y aora ?
<franklinux> gracias mi gente, pude resolver el problema jejeje, si no me iban a colgar en la oficina
<fosco_> ok
<franklinux> les debo una muy grande a la gran gente asesora de ubuntu
<k-milogars> una ayuda
<k-milogars> mi unidad de cd no la soporta ubuntu
<fosco_> !detalles | k-milogars
<kubot> k-milogars: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<k-milogars> kubot no me lee los cd
<k-milogars> me toca montarlos manualmente
<k-milogars> sudo mount
<k-milogars> lo que quiero es que ubuntu lo reconosca el solo
<k-milogars> sin necesidad sudo mount
<Bl4ck_Sh33p> oigan si quiero practicar mysql que programa debo instalar
<fosco_> k-milogars, por defecto eso es exactamente lo que hace ubuntu, recuerdas haber desactivado alguna opcion relacionada con eso?
<k-milogars> php5, apache, mysql
<k-milogars> no
<k-milogars> el pc es un iBook G4
<Guest36556> hola
<Guest36556> alguien sae que es libgcrypt 1.4
<k-milogars> termino la instalacion y inserte un cd y no lo leto
<Guest36556> ?
<fosco_> Guest36556, una libreria de encriptacion
<Guest36556> fosco_ gracias, es que sale cuando esta booteando ubuntu, algo como resume: libgcrypt 1.4
<fosco_> no lo se, esa libreria se usa para muchas cosas
<fosco_> el sistema funciona bien?
<k-milogars> excelente
<k-milogars> todo es ta full
<Guest36556> fosco_ puede ser peligroso? se puede usar para extraer claves?
<fosco_> Guest36556, pues no lo se, has instalado cosas "dudosas"?
<Guest36556> mmmm si
<Guest36556> instale touchegg
<Guest36556> para multitouch
<Guest36556> pero lo instale 42 horas despues de que salio
<Guest36556> desde google code
<Bl4ck_Sh33p> si instalo mucho software de el centro no pasa nada??
<fosco_> en principio no tiene por que pasar nada, pero por si acaso instala y ejecuta rkhunter para buscar posibles troyanos
<Guest36556> fosco_ ok
<fosco_> Bl4ck_Sh33p, que tendrás el disco más lleno, a parte de eso nada especial
<Guest36556> gracias
<Guest36556> Bl4ck_Sh33p, que si llenas mucho el disco con software tu pc ira mas lento
<Bl4ck_Sh33p> olle con que programa limpio paquetes sueltos
<Guest36556> Bl4ck_Sh33p, me refiero mas del 90% de su capacidad
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install rkhunter && sudo rkhunter -c
<Guest36556> Bl4ck_Sh33p, con ubuntu tweak
<Guest36556> Bl4ck_Sh33p, tambien con bleachbit
<erUSUL> Bl4ck_Sh33p: deborphan
<fosco_> yo suo deborphan, aunque aptitude es bastante eficiente manteniendo el sistema limpio
<fosco_> uso*
<Guest36556> Bl4ck_Sh33p, tambien puedes abrir una consola y poner sudo apt-get auto-clean
<Guest36556> Bl4ck_Sh33p, sudo apt-get auto-remove
<Guest36556> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Guest36556> perdon xd
<Bl4ck_Sh33p> oigan saben que quiero aprender sql  , pero no se que herramientas necesito
<Bl4ck_Sh33p> conocen irc donde se hagan consultas de python ?? y cosas x el estilo
<sansen> Bl4ck_Sh33p, #pyar en freenode
<Bl4ck_Sh33p> gracias
<Guest36556> alguien usa la version de desarrollo de gimp, la 2.7???
<Guest36556> alguien usa la version de desarrollo de gimp, la 2.7???
<cmaiz82> buenas
<mutu> hola
<viperhoot> hola hola, pregunta, alguien tiene más info sobre el dia del ususario ubuntu que se supone se celebra este sábado?
<viperhoot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<viperhoot> ya está programado para este fin de semana, pero parece que no hay acuerdo en cuanto a las charlas
<viperhoot> alguien?
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> oigan como creo un server local??
<EGCdigital> oigan?
<EGCdigital> wtf
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> web?
<mutu> tengo una pregunta sobre la web cam en ubuntu
<mutu> no logro que me funcione
<mutu> lo máximo a lo que he llegado es a mirar el video de otro en skype
<cousteau> Cheese te la reconoce?
<EGCdigital> probaste on cheese
<EGCdigital> ?
<mutu> no loconosco
<mutu> que es cheese
<mutu> si
<Gargadon> un programa para tomar fotos y video desde tu webcam
<mutu> lo tengo instalado y si me la reconoce
<cousteau> sí te la reconoce el Cheese?
<mutu> si
<mutu> será mejor probar con pidgin o con emesne
<mutu> ??
<EGCdigital> la camara si es reconocida por ubuntu
<EGCdigital> si funciona
<mutu> aunque si
<cousteau> prueba con
<cousteau> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<mutu> en cheese
<mutu> si funciona
<mutu> ok
<mutu> probaré con skype
<cousteau> (no es como la de mi netbook, que ha dejado de funcionar misteriosamente)
<cmaiz82> pero que quieres hacer en concreto?
<EGCdigital> carajo entonces que no te funciona?
<EGCdigital> por que dices que no te reconoce
<EGCdigital> no te entiendo.
<cousteau> EGCdigital, el skype
<EGCdigital> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<mutu> no lo se
<EGCdigital> haz eso.
<mutu> es que cuando quiero poner mi video para que otros lo vean en un chat o en eskype o msn ya no funciona
<cmaiz82> en msn no funciona
<cmaiz82> eso ya por descontado
<mutu> no ven nada y yo tampoco veo mi video en esos programas
<EGCdigital> video?
<cousteau> en aMSN funciona el vídeo, pero no el audio
<cmaiz82> cousteau,
<cmaiz82> el video no funciona
<rodrigo> una consulta : no puedo aumentar la resolucion de pantalla en 1024 x 768 en ubuntu 10.10 , que puedo hacer????
<cmaiz82> microsoft cambió protocolos por lo visto y ya no tira
<cousteau> están trabajando en el tema audio
<cousteau> cmaiz82, hace mucho?
<cmaiz82> no, no mucho
<cmaiz82> lo leí hace relativamente poco
<cousteau> cmaiz82, lo que no funcionaba era la llamada con audio o con vídeo/audio, pero la de vídeo sí
<cmaiz82> en la pagina de aMSN
<EGCdigital> rodrigo, que tarjeta de video tienes?
<rodrigo> ati
<rodrigo> eso dice el notebook
<EGCdigital> haz instalado el driver imagino.
<rodrigo> çal parecer si, ... estoy usando ubuntu 10.10 pero en makina virtual ( virtualbox)
<mutu> bueno pero no tengo ningun contacto skype conectado
<mutu> que tal si pruebo a publicar mi video en un chat flash
<EGCdigital> ahi es diferente mutu
<cousteau> cmaiz82, en http://www.amsn-project.net/index.php dicen: "Soporte para Webcam" y "Clips de voz"
<EGCdigital> ahi a es flash video.
<rodrigo> EGCdigital: como se que si esta instalado el driver???
<EGCdigital> el driver privativo.
<cmaiz82> si, puede ser eso que tu dices cousteau , que funciona solo el video y no el audio/video
<EGCdigital> parque sepa yo si esta virtualizado tu ati no sirve.
<cousteau> cmaiz82, de todas formas dicen que para la 0.99 van a volver a habilitar el audio/vídeo
<mutu> bueno
<EGCdigital> es un driver generico que le asigna el virtualbox
<rodrigo> EGCdigital: entonces q debo hacer?
<EGCdigital> tendrias que revisar las propiedades ver si tienes todo en orden.
<mutu> estoy en un chat donde la pantalla de la sala se carga con ese iconoazul que se va llenando
<EGCdigital> aceleramiento megas y todo eso.
<mutu> supongo que es flash
<rodrigo> la configuracion de la makina virtual?
<EGCdigital> si
<cousteau> rodrigo, empieza por instalar los "Guest Additions"
<rodrigo> cousteau: esta instalado eso
<EGCdigital> y si aun asi no funciona ya tenemos que meter mano a la config de video en ubuntu.
<mutu> me interesa más esta opción porque no depende de programa distinto que el navegador, cierto?
<mutu> bueno
<EGCdigital> que resolucion es la que quieres usar?
<mutu> la cam funciona perfecto con el cheese
<mutu> pero publico mi video en el chat y nadie puede verlo
<cousteau> ah... bueno, entonces a lo mejor tienes que configurar (a) la cámara como dispositivo USB compartido, o (b) captura de cámara a través de la cámara normal
<rodrigo> en additional driver dice que tengo un driver privativo : ORACLE VM VIRTUALBOX ADDITIONS FOR LINUX
<rodrigo> EGCdigital: quero la configuracion 1024 x 768
<cousteau> mutu, las webcam me parece que tienden a no funcionar en Flash, pero hay un programa que emula cámaras que puede detectar el Flash
<mutu> mmm
<mutu> no entiendo
<mutu> o sea que nadie en linux usa la ebcam en flash=??
<EGCdigital> no
<EGCdigital> nadie.
<EGCdigital> yo si pude hacerlo correr en ustream.
<EGCdigital> usando otro programa.
<mutu> eso está bárbaro
<EGCdigital> si una mierda.
<mutu> puede haber un dinerillo de ser cierto
<EGCdigital> pero de que funciona funciona.
<rodrigo> EGCdigital: al parecer tengo q instalar esto : sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mutu> en ustream es publicarlo en una página cierto?
<EGCdigital> si mutu
<EGCdigital> mmm rodrigo no es necesario
<EGCdigital> pero prueba.
<EGCdigital> maquinas virtuales no es mi fuerte.
<EGCdigital> pero cousteau es fanboy de ubuntu
<EGCdigital> el quiza sepa algo.
<rodrigo> cousteau:
<rodrigo> una manito
<rodrigo> :!
<mutu> pero buno que debo hacer para que mis amigos del chat puedan ver mi video
<EGCdigital> en skype?
<cousteau> rodrigo, instala sólo linux-headers-generic
<EGCdigital> en donde?
<EGCdigital> mutu...
<cousteau> EGCdigital, soy fanboy de ubuntu, pero no de webcams...
<EGCdigital> xD
<rodrigo> cousteau: es problema de resolucion de pantalla ( monitor)
<rodrigo> no webkam
<rodrigo> xD
<EGCdigital> el se refeire a mutu
<EGCdigital> *refiere
<mutu> quien
<iqpi> buenas tardes
<EGCdigital> aqui ya va amanecer
<EGCdigital> :S
<mutu> no en skype
<mutu> no tengo contactos conectado
<mutu> s
<EGCdigital> eso no es culpa del canal!
<cousteau> me he perdido, no me acuerdo qué quería hacer cada uno
<mutu> yo
<EGCdigital> mutu = sex webcam
<mutu> quiero publicar mi video en el chat flash
<mutu> jajajaj
<EGCdigital> rodrigo, = virtual box y resolucion mayo
<EGCdigital> r
<cousteau> a ver... mutu, lo de la webcam - has hecho lo de LD_PRELOAD?
<mutu> no
<EGCdigital> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<mutu> sin skype
<EGCdigital> lee eso mutu es la 4ta vez que lo pongo.
<mutu> ok
<mutu> pero mira
<mutu> lee tu tambien
<rodrigo> cousteau: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mutu> yo voy para la cuarta vez
<mutu> que digo que no puedo probarlo
<EGCdigital> jojojo
<mutu> por no tener contactos conectados en skype
<cousteau> kubot está muy tolerante hoy... no ha dicho lo de "Dije !skype hace un rato"
<mutu> no es en eskype
<mutu> es en el chat flash
<cousteau> rodrigo, tú que querías hacer exactamente?
<EGCdigital> quiere ver 1080p en su virtualbox
<rodrigo> cousteau: tengo una makina virtual con ubuntu 10.10
<rodrigo> pero no me deja cambiar a 1024 x 768
<rodrigo> la makina virtual esta en windows xp
<rodrigo> xd
<cousteau> mutu, en cuanto a flash, si flash (el oficial de adobe) no te detecta la webcam, prueba con un programa que se llama WebcamStudio
<mutu> oye egc
<mutu> aja
<EGCdigital> te escucho fuerte y claro.
<cousteau> (creo que no está en repos, hay que bajarlo, pero al menos está en .deb)
<mutu> bueno
<mutu> voy a buscarlo
<cousteau> rodrigo, y tienes instalados los drivers? (es decir, los Guest Additions)
<rodrigo> si esta instalado
<cousteau> esos tenían la opción (al menos los de Windows, los de Ubuntu no sé) de que el tamaño de escritorio fuera el de la ventana, entonces podías darle la forma que quisieras a la ventana
<rodrigo> en additional driver dice que tengo un driver privativo : ORACLE VM VIRTUALBOX ADDITIONS FOR LINUX
<cousteau> s/la forma/el tamaño/
<cousteau> rodrigo, en Sistema > Preferencias > Monitores no te deja elegir otra resolución?
<rodrigo> nop, solo 2
<rodrigo> no sale la opcion q necesito
<rodrigo> d
<rodrigo> xd
<Guest36556> <rodrigo> en additional driver dice que tengo un driver privativo : ORACLE VM VIRTUALBOX ADDITIONS FOR LINUX EN TONCES INSTALALO
<cousteau> hm, con (no me acuerdo cómo eran los menús de VBox) Ver > Ajustar el escritorio al tamaño de la ventana (o algo así) se puede poner como una ventana maximizada
<mutu> listo, ya lo tengo
<mutu> instalando
<rodrigo> en additional driver dice que tengo un driver privativo : ORACLE VM VIRTUALBOX ADDITIONS FOR LINUX   ( esta activado y siendo usado )
<rodrigo> :S
<Guest36556> mmm
<mutu> run
<mutu> pero si estaba en los rep, lo instalé con synaptic
<cousteau> mutu, ah... my fault
<mutu> ya tengo corriendo el webcamstudio
<spawnalex_> hola a todo, quiero consultarles sobre un problema que tengo con squid y shorewall en ubuntu 10.10
<cousteau> yo no lo veo en repos
<alberto_> Hola
<alberto_> ¿Alguien sabe por qué la tdt en Ubuntu tarda tanto en cambiar de canal? En Windows va perfectamente, (el cambio de canal), pero en Ubuntu se tira fácil 20 segundos hasta que cambia, y eso si lo consigue... Da igual el programa que use.
<EGCdigital> !tdt
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'tdt'.
<EGCdigital> que es la tdt///?
<alberto_> Televisión Digital Terrestre
<alberto_> !tdt
<mutu> ya tengo el webcamstuido
<mutu> como puedo publicar mi sex webcam
<EGCdigital> lol
<mutu> egc
<alberto_> mutu Pero tronco, ¿Cómo estás tan salido?
<mutu> como salido
<alberto_> mutu ¿De dónde eres?
<mutu> lo dices por lo de sex web cam?
<mutu> s un pequeño chiste que estoy continuando
<mutu> soy colombiano
<alberto_> mutu Ah, vale. Por eso no entiendes lo de salido.
<alberto_> mutu Salido significa pervertido.
<mutu> ya
<mutu> en realidad quiero publicar mi video en un chat flsh
<mutu> flash
<flypp> ag!
<mutu> pero alguien lo resumio como sex web cam
<mutu> me pareció bastante elocuente
<cousteau> EGCdigital, TDT = DVB-T
<EGCdigital> eso esta mejor.
<cousteau> antes en España había 7 canales aceptables y 3 de telebasura, pues ahora hay 7 aceptables unos 30 de telebasura... y las pelis parecen todas hechas en photoshop
<mutu> viva la televisión digital
<mutu> !
<alberto_> En España la TDT es una basura.
<alberto_> Son todo canales de teletienda y videncia.
<iqpi> doy fe
<mutu> que será lo que debo hacer
<mutu> para poder publicar mi video
<alberto_> Bueno, sin olvidar los canales fascistas.
<mutu> ayuda
<alberto_> Y por supuesto, Telecirco.
<iqpi> pero en realidad hay tantos canales buenos?? 7 me parecen mucho, a mi me parecen todos una puta basura
<iqpi> xD
<alberto_> iqpi Jajajajaja
<iqpi> esa no la tengo sintonizada en mi tele jaja
<Gargadon> yo en mi pueblito en mexico tengo 3
<Gargadon> y dicho sea de paso...
<Gargadon> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<alberto_> iqpi ¿De dónde eres?
<iqpi> españa
<alberto_> Sí, pero ¿De qué zona?
<iqpi> del centro, de donde siempre se suspira por playa, pero gallardón nos satisface con obras eternas xDDD
<alberto_> iqpi Jajajajaja, yo también soy del centro.
<alberto_> iqpi Y no te olvides de los parquímetros.
<iqpi> mejor no me hables
<iqpi> xDD
<iqpi> yo vivo como un topo
<iqpi> bajo tierra en el metro
<alberto_> iqpi ¿Trabajas en el metro?
<iqpi> no, pero lo uso todos los días
<iqpi> durante varias horas
<iqpi> de hecho, paso mas tiempo metido en el metro que en mi cama xD
<cmaiz82> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<alberto_> iqpi XD
<rootp> buenas
<rootp> una ayuda
<rootp> no se pudo montar cdrom0
<iqpi> cuando te sale eso rootp
<rootp> me dice eso mount el dispositivo especial /dev/scd0
<rootp> cuando quiero ver un cd
<iqpi> prueba esto
<iqpi> en una terminal de comandos
<iqpi> pones esto:
<rootp> ok
<iqpi> sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/cdrom0
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<cmaiz82> holas
<iqpi> buenas Tarrasquero
<rootp> iqpi sale esto mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/sdc no existe
<Tarrasquero> rootp: haz mount y pega la ultima linea con el cd colocado
<rootp> lo mismo
<iqpi> ok
<Tarrasquero> pero creo que es así mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0/
<alberto_> Tarrasquero ¿Tú sabes si existe alguna manera de hacer que los canales cambien más rápido (y que no tarden 20 segundos) en la TDT en Ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> alberto_: nu
<iqpi> rootp: hay que saber cómo se llama tu dispositivo de cdrom
<iqpi> es posible que sea el comando de antes
<rootp> como hago para saber
<rootp> hombe ud no me puede ayudar remotamente
<iqpi> en una terminal
<Tarrasquero> nano /etc/fstab y pegalo
<iqpi> mejor aún
<iqpi> que lo que dice Tarrasquero, less /etc/fstab | grep /dev
<rootp> iqpi le envio un privado
<iqpi> y pega lo que salga
<iqpi> ok
<cmaiz82> que diferencia hay entre less y more?
<iqpi> pues la vedad es que no tengo ni idea, suelo usar less para leer documentos por teminal
<cmaiz82> es curioso
<rootp> iqpi la verdad es que instale ubuntu en un IBOOK G4  y no me quiere leer los cds
<Tarrasquero> rootp: y el paste de fstab?
<mutu> ya pude publicar el video pero se ve remal
<mutu> muy muy mal
<EGCdigital> yo tengo mi camara en full hd se ve bien.
<Guest53348> cuando van a solucionar el bug del gimp 2.7?
<cmaiz82> eso no es beta?
<Guest53348> si
<mutu> como es la cosa
<mutu> la pongo en full hd
<cmaiz82> entonces lo solucionarán cuando no sea beta
<cmaiz82> digo yo
<Guest53348> cmaiz82
<Guest53348> cmaiz82 XD
<Guest53348> pero cuando sale la version final
<Guest53348> ya deberia haber salido
<cmaiz82> no lo pone en la página oficial? ni idea
<Guest53348> :(
<iqpi> qué bug tiene el gimp 2.7
<Guest53348> se cierra cuando uno quiere cambiar colores, brillo, contraste, etc
<cmaiz82> Guest53348, pero es un bug reconocido, o te pasa solo a ti?
<Guest53348> y no puedo volver al 2.6
<Guest53348> cmaiz82 tengo 3 pcs diferentes y en los 3 pasa
<Tarrasquero> Guest53348: ejecutalo asi para ver el bug (gimp &)
<Guest53348> ok
<xangua> seguro que si desinstalas gimp 2.7 e instalas la versión de los repos puedes Guest53348
<Tarrasquero> saldrá en la consola
<cmaiz82> pues mira, si es un bug házselo saber al responsable y asi mejoramos todos
<Guest53348> xangua ya trate pero me da prolemas con dependencias
<cmaiz82> de eso se trata
<Guest53348> es q no tengo cuenta en lauchpad
<Guest53348> voy a poner el bug aca y si alguien puede darlo a conocer seria genial
<Tarrasquero> !paste Guest53348
<kubot> Guest53348: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cmaiz82> muy habil Tarrasquero
<cmaiz82> xd
<Guest53348> Tarrasquero ya sabia, gracias
<Guest53348> jajajaj
<Tarrasquero> a pues nada
<cmaiz82> es por el nick Guest53348 hace sospechar
<cmaiz82> :P
<Guest53348> mmmmm si
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<Guest53348> me lo cambia solo
<Tarrasquero> no deveria si esta registrado
<Guest53348> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559113/
<Guest53348> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559113/
<Guest53348> sorry XD
<cmaiz82> y ya has probado como sudo?
<Guest53348> si
<Guest53348> y es lo mismo
<Guest53348> casi
<cmaiz82> e igual supongo
<Guest53348> ahora lo posteo con sudo
<fosco_> lo que debes hacer es quitar ese gimp, quitar el repositorio que añadiste e instalar el gimp 2.6.x
<cmaiz82> si, eso es lo suyo fosco_
<cmaiz82> se supone que esa versión es para desarrollo
<cmaiz82> es normal que funcione mal
<Tarrasquero> cual era el cana? #ubuntu+1?
<Guest53348> fosco_ lo hice pero me da problemas de dependencia
<fosco_> Guest53348, pues las resuelves, pero ese gimp tienes q quitarlo
<fosco_> eso es lo q pasa cuando se instala software de desarrollo
<cmaiz82> Tarrasquero, eso es para testing no?
<Guest53348> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559116/
<Guest53348> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559116/ esto es con sudo
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: ese mismo
<mimecar> Guest53348: un programa de usuario no se tiene que lanzar con sudo
<mimecar> si te da error, estas con una versión de desarrollo
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: es un bug de gimp
<Tarrasquero> está con la 2.7
<cmaiz82> si él eso lo asume...
<Guest53348> sip ahora quiero volver a la 2.6
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: este es el paste antes de entrar tu http://paste.ubuntu.com/559113/
<Guest53348> pero problemas y mas problemas
<mimecar> tendrás que desinstalar gimp y el repositorio
<cmaiz82> purgalo
<Guest53348> cmaiz82 purge en vez de remove?
<Tarrasquero> Guest53348: hiciste update verdad?
<Guest53348> si
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> pues eso purgalo
<mimecar> esperemos que no te actualizará cosas del sistema
<Guest53348> ok
<Guest53348> ahora pruebo
<cmaiz82> touché
<Tarrasquero> Guest53348: y de paso si no tienes configuraciones importantes quita de tu home la carpeta .gimp
<Tarrasquero> si aun esta al purgar
<Guest53348> ok
 * Tarrasquero baja a tomar café
<Guest53348> puse esto sudo apt-get purge gimp*
<cmaiz82> salud amigo
<mimecar> revisa antes de aceptar el comando
<cmaiz82> yo pa la ducha
<Guest53348> jajaja ok
<iqpi> alguien de aquí usa alguna distro diferente de ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> yo
<iqpi> algún hereje por aquí??
<Guest53348> jajajajaja
<Tarrasquero> presente
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<iqpi> yo también soy hereje
<iqpi> ajjajaja
<Guest53348> Tarrasquero uuuuuuuujuuuuuuuuuuu
<iqpi> la verdad es que nunca he usado ubuntu
<sunos__> buenas gente, que tal?
<Guest53348> Tarrasquero tengo gimp 2.6 denuevo
<Guest53348> graciaaaaaasss
<Tarrasquero> ;)
<Tarrasquero> a los demas
<iqpi> creo que las versiones betas, mejor en máquinas virtuales
<Guest53348> ahora en vez deponer remove voy a usar purge
<Tarrasquero> Guest53348: depende
<iqpi> tampoco es necesario poner purge siempre
<iqpi> si quieres borrar todo rastro de un programa... si
<Guest53348> aaa ok
<Tarrasquero> si quieres conservar config, no
<Guest53348> osea que no borre  el .gimp?
<Tarrasquero> es solo para paquetes de los que te quieres olvidar, como es el caso
<Guest53348> ok
<Tarrasquero> purge creo que ya lo hace solo
<Guest53348> muchas gracias
<Tarrasquero> purge borra todo
<sunos__> gente bonita, vengo con una consulta
<sunos__> centralize la autentificacion de una red con nis y no encuentro doc ni forma de que gdm liste los usuarios de red en la lista de usuario
<iqpi> dispara sunos, pero a mi no me pega lo de gente bonita xDDD el nuevo espejo que tengo que poner cada mañana da fe de ello
<sunos__> si o si debo tipear el usuario seleccionando "otro"
<sunos__> alguien tiene idea como puedo hacer que gdm me haga un retrieving de la lista de usuarios de nis?
<iqpi> ni idea, sorry
<mimecar> sunos__: no creo que puedas
<sunos__> mimecar: bu, pesisimas, porque?
<sunos__> mimecar: no encontre como hace el retrieving directamente
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido que GDM traiga todos los usuarios de una red y de la opción de elegirlo
<sunos__> mimecar: en este caso si lo tiene, es un drbl =)
<sunos__> mimecar: para una subred de 10 pc's
<mimecar> drbl?
<sunos__> mimecar: bueno ""drbl"", storage centralizado en nfs, las maquinas usan disco remoto
<sunos__> mimecar: asi que no tengo otra mas que centralizar toda la autentificacion de las pc's
<sunos__> mimecar: si, se que podria clonar un passwd y un shadow, pero seria una cochinada
<mimecar> busca como se configura eso por consola primero
<sunos__> mimecar: nis esta andando
<sunos__> simplemente que gdm no me trae la lista de usuarios y tengo que tipearlo
<sunos__> solo hace retrieving de los usuarios existentes en el passwd
<sunos__> por lo que vi con otros sistemas como ldap hace exactamente lo mismo
<mimecar> no veo un problema que tengan que escribir su usuario
<mimecar> si todo lo temas te funciona
<Guest53348> hay alguna forma d usar xrandr en nvidia?????
<sunos__> mimecar: quedaria mejor finalizado si trajera la lista
<cousteau> Guest53348, me parece que no, que nvidia usa su propio sistema y que xrandr no funciona
<Guest53348> cousteau estos de nvidia, grrrrrrrrrrr
<sunos__> Guest53348: nvidia-settings
<Guest53348> cousteau y que puedo hacer, no me cambia la pantalla con la tecla de funcion
<cousteau> ah, quieres hacer   xrandr --auto   o qué?
<Guest53348> cousteau eso mismo
<Guest53348> cousteau sabes que comandos ejecuta nvidia-settings al cambiar de pantalla? o edita el xorg?
<sunos__> Guest53348: strace
<Guest53348> strace?
<Guest53348> eso pongo en el terminal
<sunos__> Guest53348: vas a ver todo, absolutamente todo lo que hace ...
<Guest53348> ok
<cousteau> hmm... a lo mejor nvidia-settings tiene una opción parecida
<Guest53348> que hace strace?
<Guest53348> para que me serviria strace?
<cesare> saludos, me regalaron un laptop con sistema operativo wince , esta computadora es my poco potente y quisiera saber si es posible instalarle otro sistema operativo mas ligero
<Guest53348> cesare instalale slitaz
<Guest53348> o tambien puede ser debian
<Guest53348> o puppy linux
<Guest53348> o por ultimo lubuntu
<cesare> la computadora no es potente casi es de juguete
<TTNK> cesare: podrias ser mas especifico con eso de "muy poco potente" ? tal vez si nos das mas datos te podemos aconsejar mejor
<EGCdigital> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6k76vuw9Rk
<Tarrasquero> cesare: estas en linux?
<Guest53348> EGCdigital es windows 7?
<Guest53348> XD
<mutu> si vieran
<mutu> lo que me paso
<mutu> actualice ubuntu y ya cheese no reconoce el dispositivo webcam
<cesare> mi computadora se llama mi primer laptop spider-man
<Guest53348> pfffffffffffffffffff
<cesare> y no tiene webcam
<Gargadon> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Guest53348> netbook de cesare: Procesador : 533 MHz. Memoria : 128 MB. Almacenaje (disco duro) : 2 GB (hasta 16 GB). Pantalla : 7?? TFT LCD (17.78 cm), resolución 800 x 480px. Conexiones : 2 entradas USB 1.1, lector de tarjeta SD, Port Ethernet, 1 enchufe para el micrófono, 1 enchufe para el casco, 1 enchufe para la alimentación AC, Touchpad (teclado táctil). Comunicación Windows CE : tarjeta de la red Ethernet 10/100 Mbps. Audio : alta definición Audio
<Guest53348> CODEC, altavoces integrados. Autonomía : 3 h 00 aproximadamente.
<EGCdigital> no Guest2619
<EGCdigital> eso es ubuntu
<Gargadon> entonces si es de juguete
<iqpi> lol
<mutu> agc imaginate
<Guest53348> EGCdigital si sabia jajajaj,. era por lo de las ventanas
<Guest53348> que se maximizaba
<mutu> que ya no se reconoce la webcam con cheese
<EGCdigital> esta en su tema por defecto
<EGCdigital> Guest2619, compiz hace eso muchos anios atras
<EGCdigital> antes que w7
<EGCdigital> no se por que te sorprendes...
<EGCdigital> :S
<EGCdigital> solo que ahora en unity vendra por defecto activo.
<Guest53348> EGCdigital y como lo hago
<EGCdigital> entra al ccc
<EGCdigital> y ahi esta.
<Guest53348> EGCdigital pero donde? no lo veo
<EGCdigital> bbl folks
<iqpi> deberían dejarse de mariconadas de unity y enfocar todo el esfuerzo con gnome
<Guest53348> iqpi me gusta el panel de unity y nada mas jajajaj
<mutu> <EGCdigital> ya no reconoce la web cam
<mutu> el cheese
<mutu> luego de actualizar
<Gargadon> mutu: ya revisaste desde gstreamer-properties ?
<ksd345ghy> alguien ha podido usar skype con una web cam genius messenger 310 en ubuntu?
<fosco_> !skype | ksd345ghy
<kubot> ksd345ghy: Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<mutu> no
<mutu> eso donde es?
<ksd345ghy> muchas gracias kubot
<Tarrasquero> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<Tarrasquero> ya se fue:)
<Guest53348> XD
<Tarrasquero> ya me voy
<mutu> gargadon
<mutu> donde estan esas gstreamer-propieties
<mutu> o lo que sea
<Gargadon> en gstreamer-properties :S
<mutu> mmm
<mutu> en el diccionario?
<mutu> o en algun panel?
<Guest53348> mutu desde terminal
<mutu> ah ok
<mutu> gracias
<Guest53348> dnada
<Guest1195> hola a todos, estuve buscando en google y otros lugares pero no encuentro una refrencia a problema de ubuntu 10.04 para detectar la placa de sonido de sony vaio vpcea35fl y tampoco el raton de la lap, que son las cosas que he notado en primer instancia, si coloco un raton exterior si funciona
<cousteau> mutu, Sistema > Preferencias > Propiedades de multimedia, o algo así
<mutu> en terminal salio de una
 * cousteau piensa que gstreamer-properties es más fácil de recordar que Sistema > Preferencias > Propiedades de multimedia
<mutu> es verdad
<mutu> pero no tenia claro que fuera un comando
<mutu> adoro la terminal
<Guest1195> ok, lo anoto  y luego lo pruebo  cuando regrese a la lap
<k-milogars> buenas
<mutu> les cuento
<mutu> he probado con ese menu que sales despues del comando
<mutu> y nadda
<mutu> es que ya la camara ni enciende
<k-milogars> buenas tengo una pregunta
<k-milogars> tengo ubuntu 10.04 instalado en un iBook G4
<k-milogars> y me toca siempre montar la unidad con sudo mount
<k-milogars> lo que quiero es que ubuntu la monte por el solo
<cousteau> k-milogars, o sea que al menos te llega a detectar el CD?
<k-milogars> sip
<cousteau> bien, ya es algo
<k-milogars> el dispositos es /dev/hdc
<k-milogars> es que el pc es de un primo
<k-milogars> y no aguanta que lo maneje con comando
<cousteau> el programa que controla eso es udev
<cousteau> ¿tienes un archivo llamado   /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules   ?
<Guest1195> bueno, gracias por la data, luego revisare que pueda comprobar el sonido
<k-milogars> no se
<k-milogars> toca mirar
<cousteau> k-milogars, mira a ver si udev está instalado
<k-milogars> si no esta instalado
<k-milogars> que hago
<k-milogars> cousteau no estoy en el iBook
<Guest53348> k-milogars sudo apt-get install udev
<cousteau> k-milogars, if(no instalado) { instalarlo; } else { pegar en pastebin el contenido de  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules; }
<k-milogars> cousteau si el archivo no esta
<cousteau> y el programa udev?
<k-milogars> pues en mi pc si lo tiene
<k-milogars> me toca mirar el iBook
<k-milogars> :)
<k-milogars> cousteau dado el caso que no este
<k-milogars> lo instalo
<cousteau> sip
<k-milogars> cuando se instala ya lee los cd
<cousteau> creo que sí... o a lo mejor hace falta configurarlo
<cousteau> a mí me venía instalado por defecto
<cousteau> aunque debería estar instalado por defecto
<k-milogars> cousteau como se configurar
<k-milogars> yo en mi escritorio lo tengo
<k-milogars> dentro en /etc/udev/rules.d
<cousteau> la verdad, ni idea... supongo que se configurará automáticamente al instalarlo
<drakeman> k-milogars,  como te fue ayer con la unidad de cd?
<k-milogars> me toca con sudo mount
<k-milogars> y eso no quiero
<k-milogars> drakeman
<k-milogars> ayuda
<drakeman> ah pero si pudiste montarlo
<drakeman> k-milogars,  ya sabemos entonces que todo esta bien por ese lado
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> el la monta
<k-milogars> y funciona con sudo mount
<drakeman> excelente
<k-milogars> la unidad es /dev/hdc
<k-milogars> drakeman como consiguo que ubuntu para ppc la monte por el solo
<drakeman> creo que /dev/cdrom hace lo mismo
<drakeman> de hecho debe ser un link simbolico
<drakeman> a el hdc
<drakeman> mmm
<drakeman> hicset lo que dijo cousteau
<k-milogars> yo la monto asi sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<drakeman> k-milogars, mmm tienes el gnome-volume-manager?
<drakeman> el servicio esta arriba?
<k-milogars> sip
<drakeman> mmm ya lo revistaste?
<k-milogars> el udev
<k-milogars> el del volumen
<k-milogars> si esta
<k-milogars> todo funciona bien
<k-milogars> menos la unidad de cd
<drakeman> k-milogars,  enseñame tu fstab
<drakeman> k-milogars,  en un pastebin
<k-milogars> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/dd99hAnf
<drakeman> k-milogars,  otra cosas que puedes hacer, agrega tu usuaqrio e el grupo haldam
<drakeman> disculpa
<drakeman> k-milogars,  a el grupo haldaemon
<k-milogars> la unidad esta en /dev/hdc
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que ejecutar a mano   /lib/udev/write_cd_rules
<cousteau> no sé si es lo que hay que hacer... a lo mejor es peligroso
<drakeman> k-milogars,  agrega el usuario al grupo que te dije
<k-milogars> como se hace
<k-milogars> drakxservices
<charrua> una consulta gente hice un chequeo con rkhunter y me salieron unos advertencias
<drakeman> k-milogars,  plugdev
<k-milogars>  plugdev
<k-milogars> command not found
<drakeman> no
<drakeman> k-milogars,  plugdev es el grupo
<drakeman> k-milogars,  ok como se llama el comando que estas usando?
<drakeman> digo
<drakeman> el usuario
<BlckLinux> hola
<BlckLinux> en donde es que esta la parte que detecta nuevo harware e puesto mi web cam logitech pero no se no me la reconoce
<cousteau> te aparece en lsusb?
<cousteau> el cheese te la reconoce?
<BlckLinux> no se que es eso
<Guest53348> !cheese BlckLinux
<kubot> Guest53348: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Guest53348> DO'H
<Guest53348> XD
<Guest53348> !cheese
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'cheese'.
<drakeman> k-milogars,  te perdiste?
<k-milogars> sip
<Ramir00> hola!!
<Ramir00> os comento mi problema.....desde xubuntu abro un equipo con w7 si quiero entrar a la unidad c pide user y contraseña infinitamente y no ingresa ahora si se quiere entrar a la carpeta user se pone la contraseña y use y entra sin problemas
<Ramir00> ahora el problema es que no puedo ingresar a ningun lado de la portatil con w7...por que pide contraseña y user infinitamente ......pero tampoco se puede ingresar desde la pc de escritorio con w7 hacia la portalil pero si a la inversa
<dzup2> pues vaya a w7 y click derecho y click en compartir "sin contraseña"
<Ramir00> conclusion la portatil con w7 tiene un problema y no se cual es
<Ramir00> pero es la portatil la que genera el problema
<Ramir00> entre la pc w7 y la pc ubuntu no hay problema
<Ramir00> a la portatil no se puede ingresar ni con w7 ni con ubuntu
<cousteau> BlckLinux, Aplicaciones > Sonido y vídeo > Cheese
<BlckLinux> ok gracias
<Ramir00> se puede ingresar si armo una red de hogar.....pero ahi ubuntu no entra a ninguna
<Ramir00> alguna loca idea???
<dzup2> lo haces mal entonces
<dzup2> solo si moviste /etc/smb.conf <--creo se llama asi, o quizas sus firewall rules estan mal, son muchas cosas, pero si explica el error podriamos diagnosticarle Ramir00
<Ramir00> lo explique arriba
<dzup2> bueno si explico y se contesto asi como lo explico, entonces ya sabe
<Ramir00> no me tira un erro concreto
<Ramir00> en resumen no puedo ingresar a la portatil ni desde w7 y ubuntu....pero desde la pc portatil con w7 puedo ingresar a las otras pc
<Ramir00> y desde la pc ubuntu puedo ingresar a la pc w7
<cousteau> me he perdido maaazo
<Ramir00> son dos pc de escritorio y una portatil
<dzup2> Ramir00: si hace " nautilus smb:// "  en consola, sin comillas, que pasa?
<Ramir00> se abre nautilus.....pero yo entro haciendo alt+f2 y lo ejecuto desde ahi....es lo mismo
<Ramir00> como digo el problema es la portatil con w7
<Ramir00> porque con la pc con w7 no hay problemas
<Ramir00> la conflictiva es la portatil
<Guest53348> alguien me ayuda con este error
<Guest53348> libmpg123.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ramir00> le desactive el firewall de w7 y tampoco
<averno> hola, con que comando se actualiza en apt-get? conozco apt-get dist upgrade pero no quiero actualizar la distribucion, solo los paquetes de seguridad
<Ramir00> si alguno tiene una loca idea hagamela saber voy a buscar en la red
<dzup2> y la laptop es la de u8buntu?
<dzup2> Ramir00: que le dice smbclient  -L $(hostname) -U%   ?
<dzup2> averno: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade <- sin el dis-
<Ramir00> ehh nada porque me manejo con entorno grafico.....
<dzup2> dist
<averno> gracias
<dzup2> Ramir00: pues abra su terminal, creo que ya agoto sus clicks en ese raton, adelantece a su proximo nivel ... "diagnosticar por errores via la terminal."   ...creo que todos usamos la terminal para saber que error dice pues el entorno grafico es casi siempre mudo
<Operador08> hola a todos... tengo una duda, tengo un amd duron a 900 mhz y no me deja instalar distribuciones linux, solo windows... alguna idea?
<Guest53348> alguien me ayuda con este error
<Guest53348> libmpg123.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dzup2> Operador08: bootee a ms-dos prompt (cmd, command.com, o como le llame) y ejecute fdisk /mbr   rebootee, *haga una copia de su info pues la va mandar a volar para siempre.
<Operador08> aaaams...
<Operador08> bueno... e formateado el disco varias veces... pero nada
<Ramir00> sudo smbclient -L $
<dzup2> Operador08: debe de booterar desde un cd o usb, o bootee desde un linux y igual borras el Master Boot Record (mbr)  , reinicia y ya deveria poder instalar
<Ramir00> hostname de donde lo saco y en la U- ......voy a ver en samba.org no entiendo esa instruccion
<dzup2> Ramir00: echo $(hostname)   <---es una variable que tiene el nombre del host de la maquina local, asumiendo que estas en esa maquina que no sirve para sus shares, ese comando le listara si tiene alguna share en esa maquina, si no lista nada quiere decir que su samba no comparte nada y debe compartir algo
<dzup2> ...para que las otras maquinas "vean"
<dzup2> Ramir00: smbclient  -L IP-HOSTNAME -U%  <--esa es la sintaxis.
<Ramir00> no se ha encontrado la orden smbclient quizas quiso decir ......la orden smbclient del paquete **samba4-clients**
<dzup2> falta que instale ...
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install smbfs smbclient
<dzup2> Ramir00: ...y si va a compartir esa maquina con windows, debe instalar el smb server
<Operador08> pues muchas gracias amigo
<Operador08> ;)
<Operador08> voy a darle caña de lomo ahora ;)
<arlosirc> enwenas. tengo un disco hdd que me da problemas, y entro en gparted y no me deja hacer nada, ni formatear ext4, ni calibrar, ni borrar la partición, etc. cómo lo puedo reparar por favor?¿
<Ramir00> [dzup2] le repito que el problema es con la portatil con w7.......con la pc de escritorio con w7 no hay problema
<Guest53348> arlosirc con testdisk
<Guest53348> arlosirc es desde terminal
<dzup2> arlosirc: lo ultimo seria borrar el MBR del disco.
<arlosirc> y lo primero?
<dzup2> Ramir00: entonces, no se.
<dzup2> arlosirc: lo primero es agotar posibilidades, montarlo, tratar de escribir algo, etc
<Ramir00> se va solucionar solo algun dia
<arlosirc> montarlo va normalmente y a veces falla, tratar de escribir va y a veces falla y da error de lectura escritura
<dzup2> ...formatear...borrar /mbr   ...si tiene un switch fisico de candado para escriturta, quitarselo, etc
<arlosirc> descartando cosas que pasan 1 vez al siglo y medio, lo más lógico es borrar el mbr?¿
<dzup2> ahh, y no puede formatear?
<Ramir00> ademas para conectar las pc ubuntu windows no toque nada relacionado con las ips y con el hostname
<Ramir00> instale samba desde el centro comparti y listo....entre pcs
<arlosirc> dzup, desde gparted no deja, daerror
<dzup2> Ramir00: si, eso es normal
<dzup2> arlosirc: pegue el error en paste
<Ramir00> que es normal?
<dzup2> de que funcione asi "out of the box"
<arlosirc> voy dzup
<arlosirc> http://pastebin.com/vHeYQyqx
<dzup2> wow
<dzup2> arlosirc: eso es un usb ?
<arlosirc> sata 2
<Ramir00> out of the box= plug and play???????
<Ramir00> instale y use
<Ramir00> sale con fritas
<Ramir00> las fritas salieron a medias....si es asi
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install xfsprogs; xfs_repair /dev/sdb1    <---que dice?
<arlosirc> voy
<dzup2> Ramir00: "out of the box" = como viene de fabrica, sin modificaciones
<Ramir00> por eso instalalo y usalo....no problems
<Ramir00> bien windows
<arlosirc> sudo xfs_repair /dev/sdb1
<arlosirc> Fase 1 - buscar y verificar superbloque...
<arlosirc> bad primary superblock - número mágico erróneo !!!
<arlosirc> intentando encontrar el superbloque secundario...
<Ramir00> ejecute el comando l ip hostname.........y entre una de las lineas el workgroup=WORKGROUP pero yo a este nombre lo cambie por otro.......es normal esto....voy a ejecutar el config
<dzup2> arlosirc: xfs_check /dev/sdb1
<arlosirc> dzup, aún no ha acabado el xfs_repair
<gnoki> logia
<dzup2> arlosirc: antes de confirmar cambios haga un paste
<arlosirc> ok
<arlosirc> pero espero a acabar el repair o no?
<Ramir00> samba usa la interface l0 o eth0?????
<dzup2> si, veremos que pasa.
<dzup2> eth0   creo
<Ramir00> por que cuadno queria pasar a modo monitor....siempre me ponia eth0yl0 no wireless
<Ramir00> wlan0
<arlosirc> dzup, paro el repair y hago el check o espero?
<Ramir00> era la que me mostraba siempre
<dzup2> ahh, pues si esta inalambrico seria wlan
<dzup2> arlosirc: espere
<arlosirc> ok
<Ramir00> en la pc de escritorio ubuntu tengo una antena wifi usb ....tomo la señal de un router
<dzup2> salgo a la tienda.
<Ramir00> iwconfig lo y eth0 no wirelles extensions
<javila> Saludos amig@s
<Guest53348> holaaaaaaaaa
<Guest53348> algun programa de dj profesional (da lo mismo si es privativo) para linux
<Guest53348> mixxx lo probe pero es inestable
<cousteau> Guest53348, conozco Mixxx, no sé qué tal está
<cousteau> euh... bueno, ahora ya lo sé
<Guest53348> XD
<Guest53348> es bueno, pero inestable
<cousteau> cómo de inestable? a lo mejor tiene arreglo
<Guest53348> con el mixxx me basta y sobra, pero se cuelga, hace glitches, y se cierraz
<Guest53348> cierra*
<javila> puedes probar con ineternet dj console..... yo no  entiendo pero a mi me rula.
<javila> internet*
<Guest53348> javila ok gracias, lo voy a baja
<Guest53348> r
<cousteau> Guest53348, ejecútalo desde terminal a ver si dice por qué se cuelga
<Guest53348> mmmm cousteau es por problema de pc creo yo
<Guest53348> pq es un netbook
<cousteau> uuuf
<Guest53348> y anda un poco lento
<cousteau> yo probé el Rakarrack en un netbook... y bueno, funcionar, funcionaba, pero iba fatal
<Guest53348> Rakarrack? es de dj?
<Guest53348> y como andara virtual dj en virtual box?
<cousteau> Guest53348, es de efectos de guitarra
<Guest53348> aaa ok
<cousteau> y un programa 1) para windows, 2) en virtualbox, 3) en un netbook, pues casi seguro que no muy bien
<Guest53348> mmm y en un alienware?
<cousteau> ni idea
<Guest11234> mmmmmmm demasiado inestable todo
<Guest11234> ubuntu es el rey de los bugs
<Ramir00> el que quiera celeste que le cueste
<Guest11234> jajajaj
<Guest11234> lo dices por arch?
<Guest11234> me recomiendas una distro, que tenga nautilus elementary disponible y que sea facil de configurar
<Guest11234> o mejor, han probado kahelos?
<Guest11234> es confiable
<Guest11234> ?
<KazBaYaDuM> Hola a a todos
<KazBaYaDuM> una consulta rapida: en el tema de soporte de webcams, que webcam compro? Hay algun protocolo estandar que soporte ubuntu o algo asi?
<KazBaYaDuM> me parecio leer algo de UCV o una siglas similares
<Guest11234> a mi me ha reconocido todas
<KazBaYaDuM> mi idea es coger una webcam con micro incorporado, para mas señas
<KazBaYaDuM> Me parece muy bien, Guest11234 ¿eso significa que compre la que compre me la reconoce?
<Guest11234> mmm no siempre
<Guest11234> pero a mi hasta el momento me ha reconocido todas
<Guest11234> hasta la placa de tv me la reconocio
<KazBaYaDuM> ya, ¿y cuales son las webcam que has probado? para que compra una de ellas
<Guest11234> mmmmm deja ver
<Guest11234> una creative NX
<Guest11234> las de los notebooks me las reconoce todas
<Guest11234> 5 notebooks distintos y me las reconocio
<Guest11234> y 2 netbooks
<Guest11234> xd
<mimecar> KazBaYaDuM: si la compras en una tienda serie te ayudarán a elegirla
<Guest11234> si el kernel linux es casi perfecto en tema de drivers, excepto por nvidia, el problema es la inestabilidad de los programas
<mimecar> ¿que programas son inestables?
<Guest11234> mmm muchos
<mimecar> por ejemplo?
<Guest11234> mixxx, emesene, amsn, openoffice 3.2, gimp (2.7), openshot
<Guest11234> emesene no tanto
<Guest11234> inkscape
<mimecar> que es lo que falla de esos programas
<wrinkliez> y la problema esta nvidia? o_o
<Guest11234> mixxx se cierra y se cuelga, en todos los pcs que lo he probado, asi que no es hardware
<Guest11234> emesene se desconecta (no por problemas de conexion)
<Guest11234> amsn mmm no reconocia el mic y la camara fallaba
<mimecar> mixx es un programa de los repositorios?
<Guest11234> openoffice no tiene barras de desplazamiento y aveces ni recupera los trabajos
<Guest11234> mimecar si
<mimecar> openoffice si que tiene barras de desplazamiento
<Guest11234> gimp, ya dije hace 200 comentarios atras XD
<Guest11234> en ubuntu 10.10 no
<Guest11234> openshot se cierra solo
<wrinkliez> mimecar: la programa en lso repositorios esta viejo
<wrinkliez> http://www.mixxx.org/download.php
<Guest11234> wrinkliez tengo la ultima version estale
<Guest11234> estable*
<wrinkliez> ah
<wrinkliez> :|
<mimecar> si tiene fallos, abres el programa y miras los errores
<mimecar> un bug que no esté reportado no se arreglará nunca
<Guest11234> mmmm si pero no tengo cuenta en launchpad y con la velocidad de este internet...
<mimecar> si tu conexión de internet no permite mandar un archivo de texto, es un poco lenta
<Guest11234> mmm creeme que si
<Guest11234> aprox 2kbps... 10 si tengo suerte
<mimecar> en 3 segundos has mandado el reporte de bug
<Guest11234> XDDDDDDDD
<Guest11234> estoy en chile y tengo entel, tu crees que puedo, apenas alcanza para cargar facebook...y ver fotos ufffffff
<wrinkliez> ja
<dzup2> nunca publiques tus fotos en esa cosa del demonio llamado facebook, te arrepentiras al año que veas que todo esta indexado en maquinas de busqueda heh, muy mala idea
<Guest11234> yo no publico fotos, solo las veo
<Guest11234> xD
<dzup2> te apuesto lo que quieras que en menos de 1 dia se donde vives, ya sea por medio de ti o me hago amigo de tus amigos del facebook, pero de que descubro que calificacion sacaste en la escuela, lo descubro
<Guest11234> jajajaja
<Guest11234> por la ip
<Guest11234> jajaja
<dzup2> por el facebook y twitter
<Guest11234> solo tengo face
<Guest11234> twitter es BASURA
<dzup2> no ocupo meterme en problemas investigando tu facebook, cuando sepa donde vives hasta te secuestro :p
<Guest11234> XD
<dzup2> nadamas que la gente no comprende "la privacidad" del facebook
<Guest11234> dzup2 supongo que es ironico?
<dzup2> supones mal, es verdad
<Guest11234> si face es lo mas inseguro que hay
<dzup2> es mas, facebook se puede utilizar hasta como una arma
<Guest11234> y va a morir en pocos años mas
<dzup2> cuando exista la tercera guerra mundial, donde crees que sacaremos quien es quien?
<Guest11234> face? XD
<dzup2> sip, wikipedia es mucho problema :p
<Guest11234> jajaja
<mimecar> ya toca dejaer el offtopic
<Guest11234> ok
<dzup2> ...creo que soy de los tantos que tiene facebook pero mi facebook no dice nada de mi, pero desgraciadamente tengo amigos y familiares que si ponen, asi que analizando eso llegue a la conclucion de publicar mi ultimo comentario en mi facebook, y el comentario dice "este es el ultimo comentario que escribo en facebook", despues de borrar los primeros 10 que escribi, ;)
<dzup2> ahh, si offtopic mejor
<alienware> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar a quitar lo que es el adobe flash?
<cossier> se me siguen corrompiendo las letras a alguien le pasa??  http://ubuntuone.com/p/aX5/
<flypp> cossier, sólo las "t", no?
<cossier> flypp, se van alternando a veces son las U mayuscula pero siempre una a la vez!!
<flypp> :S
<cossier> hoy toca la "t"
<cossier> en los menus tambien
<txomon> !bug
<kubot> ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<txomon> es que no me acordaba de la página xD
<cossier> antes me salian unas rayas azules, cambié la grafica, ok , ya no me salen peeeeerooo ahora con Ubuntu 10.10 se me corronpen las letras
<Onicev> Hola
<KazBaYaDuM> haya paz
<Onicev> No soy muy experto en linux, lo cierto es que no tengo ni idea. Necesito que alguien me pueda echar una mano con lo siguiente si es posible.
<KazBaYaDuM> gracias Guest11234 pero no tengo intencion de comprarme un netbook para usarlo de webcam, asi que tus webcam se reducen a una creative NX
<Onicev> El monitor como mucho me da una resolucion de 1024x769
<Guest11234> ok
<Onicev> y deberia darme al menos 1280x1024
<Onicev> he editado el xorg.conf
<Guest11234> KasBaYaDuM de esa me acuerdo, pero hay muchas mas que funcionan a la perfeccion
<Onicev> y ahora tengo el escritorio "deslizandose" arriba y abajo, a derecha e izquierda
<Onicev> No se queda ajustado al marco del monitor
<Onicev> ¿Que he hecho mal?
<Guest11234> KasBaYaDuM por ultimo te lleva un live usb a la tienda y la pruebas antes de comprar
<Onicev> Lo que he hecho ha sido tras consultar unas 10 o 12 paginas entrando por "ajuste monitor ubuntu 10.10"
<Guest11234> Onicev que tarjeta tienes?
<Onicev> nVidia 7600GT
<Onicev> con una RAM de 256
<Onicev> He instalado los drivers privativos de nvidia y tambien se que tengo activada la aceleracion 3D
<Guest11234> y estas seguro que esa resolucion la soporta el monitor?
<Onicev> con windows la soporta sin problemas
<Onicev> monitor LG Flatron L1715S
<Guest11234> trataste desde el nvidia settings?
<Onicev> si te refieres a: Sistema>Preferencias>Monitores... Si
<Guest11234> no
<Onicev> entonces no se a que te refieres
<Guest11234> Sistema-Admin-nvidia-setting
<Guest11234> s
<Onicev> A mi me sale algo parecido: Sistema>Administracion>NVidia X Server Settings
<Onicev> supongo que te refieres a esto
<Onicev> si es asi, si
<Onicev> eso... lo he "retocado" agregando en una linea donde ponia 1024x769 la resolucion qeu yo quiero
<Onicev> y colocando 1280x1024
<Onicev> el resultado es que ha aumentado el escritorio y se desliza por debajo del marco del monitor
<Onicev> pero no se ajusta al marco del monitor
<Guest11234> Onicev eso decia
<Guest11234> Onicev deberia salir la resolucion ahi
<Onicev> vale
<Onicev> Y por cierto, el monitor me lo reconoce como CRT, y no se trata de un CRT. Es un monitor plano
<Guest11234> mmm
<KazBaYaDuM> Entonces nadie sabe nada del protocolo UVC de las camaras web y otros dispositivos¿
<Guest11234> nop
<Guest11234> yo por lo menos no se de UVC
<Onicev> yo se muy poquito... de linux
<Onicev> asi que no me mireis
<Onicev> vuelvo en un momento. Voy a reiniciar esto. He hecho otro cambio a ver que pasa ahora. hasta dentro de un momento
<Onicev> hola de nuevo
<Onicev> ahora se ha ajustado a 1024x768
<Onicev> Solo por curiosidad... ¿Alguien me lee?
<Onicev> Es que en este monitor no se mueve nada
<Onicev> Bueno. Reformulare de nuevo mi duda.
<KazBaYaDuM> tendre que mriar en otra parte
<Onicev> ¿Sabe alguien que pasos hay que dar para obtener una resolucion de 1280x1024 partiendo de 1024x768?
<KazBaYaDuM> segun tengo entendido UVC es un protocolo para camaras web y otros aparatejos y esta soportado opr el kernel linux desde la version
<Onicev> Por que las dos o tres cosas que he probado hasta ahora no han funcionado
<GreenCult> buenas noches a todos
<Onicev> hola green
<iqpi> hola GreenCult
<KazBaYaDuM> segun tengo entendido UVC es un protocolo para camaras web y otros aparatejos y esta soportado opr el kernel linux desde la version del kernel 2.6.26 de ubuntu
<KazBaYaDuM> sin embargo cuando empece a mirar webcam compatibles hace tiempo no se oia hablar de esto, por eso vine ap or informacion
<KazBaYaDuM> me extraña que nadie sepa de esto porque seria un gran adelanto
<Onicev> ni de eso ni de otras cosas, al parecer.
<Onicev> habra que tener paciencia
<KazBaYaDuM> http://www.logitech.com/es-es/488/4770 mas info aqui
<KazBaYaDuM> no es un protocolo, sino un controlador
<KazBaYaDuM> o driver
<Onicev> Tengo monitor de 17 pulgadas con tarjeta de video nVidia 7600GT que ahora mismo esta funcionando a 1024x768. ¿Como puedo obtener los 1280x1024 que suelo tener en "otro" sistema operativo?
<Onicev> ¿Por que ubuntu 10.10 cataloga mi monitor como CRT cuando no lo es?
<Onicev> ¿Donde puedo cambiar todo eso?
<dzup2> Onicev: tienes nvidia-settings ?
<Onicev> si
<Onicev> las tengo
<dzup2> buscale ahi
<Onicev> ya, ya
<Onicev> ahi la resolucion maxima es 1024x768
<Onicev> y he editado el xorg.conf
<Onicev> y he metido las 1280x1024
<Onicev> y el resultado es un escritorio "deslizante"
<Onicev> pero no un escritorio que se adapte al cuadro del monitor
<dzup2> oh, eso lo arreglas ahi tambien
<Onicev> y llevo mas de tres horas leyendo en google para no tener que entrar aqui a molestar
<dzup2> para que no se deslize
<Onicev> me da que no dzup2
<Onicev> El monitor no puedo cambiarlo. Ya empezamos por ahi. Que esta fijo como CRT y no me deja opcion alguna
<dzup2> tambien puedes "probar" xserver-xorg-video-nouveau o xserver-xorg-video-nv   pero no creo que sea necesario+
<Onicev> eso que comentas no se lo que es. Lo he leido hace un rato, pero no se ni para que sirve ni como se usa...
<dzup2> son "drivers" alternativos
<dzup2> pero no veo que lo ocupe
<dzup2> yo tengo
<Onicev> pero si tengo los privativos de nvidia que a fin de cuentas me dan igual resultado que los que carga el sistema por defecto
<dzup2> nvidia ...dejame ver la version
<dzup2> nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Fri Apr  9 10:35:18 UTC 2010
<dzup2>   The NVIDIA X Server Settings tool.
<Onicev> Mi version es: # nvidia-settings:  version 260.19.06  (buildd@palmer)  Mon Oct  4 16:01:38 UTC 2010
<Onicev> eso es lo que me acaba de descargar el sistema hace 3 horas y media
<dzup2> Onicev: este es mi xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/47nvdkKP   si de algo le sirve
<Onicev> Muchas gracias. ¿Como se hace lo del pastebin? Que te mando lo que me sale a mi
<Onicev> Esto es lo que sale a mi en lo del pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/SfiixvyW
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/SfiixvyW Mira a ver esto. Es una respuesta al tuyo y me ha salido ese codigo
<dzup2> bueno, el tuyo esta mas "completo"   ...ahora le toca tocar el suyo, o copie el mio sobre el suyo, osea: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bk ; nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   <--meta el mio, salve y salga, reinicia x, si funciona bien, sino copie el suyo de nuevo y reinicie y nada se pierde con probar.
<Onicev> Estoy cotejando ambos para ver las diferencias
<Onicev> ya he efectuado las modificaciones. ¿Como se arranca ahora el "X"?
<Onicev> ¿Hay que reiniciar el sistema?
<jmanuel_cool> hoy solo voy a saludar a aquellos que hablan español
<Onicev> Hola otra vez
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-28
<Onicev> No ha habido cambios
<Onicev> aparentemente todo esta como estaba antes
<Onicev> El monitor sigue siendo CRT, que no lo es
<Onicev> Y la pantalla a 1024x768
<Guest611> creo que todos hablamos español jmanuel
<Onicev> ¡Vaya! No me habia dado cuenta de ese detalle. Ya decia yo que entendia con cierta facilidad lo que se estaba escribiendo
<Onicev> Bien. ¿Alguna idea para poder cambiar la configuracion del monitor?
<Onicev> por favor??
<Onicev> ¿Puede ser posible que solamente a mi no me funcione el monitor como Dios manda?
<Onicev> ¿Hay algun otro sitio en el chat que se escriba en español y que te resuelvan dudas?
<Onicev> Si es asi os agradeceria que me lo indicarais. No quiero parecer pesado y mucho menos molesto
<Onicev> Bueno. No dispongo de mas tiempo. Un saludo y a ver si en otro momento tengo mas suerte con esta historia
<Onicev> hasta mas ver
<alexx_> Buenas noches gente
<alexx_> Alguien podria ayudarme con la prioridad en los repositorios
<Varc> !ask | alexx_
<kubot> alexx_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<alexx_> acias, voy a eso
<alexx_> resulta que me he creado un repositorio espejo con apt-move, y en los ordenadores cliente le añado la linea al source.list deb http://host maverick main , pero cuando doy a actualizar a partir de ese repositorio me coge los paquetes de archives.ubuntu.org
<jmanuel_cool> alexx_, ¿usas debian o ubuntu?
<alexx_> ubuntu jmanuel_cool
<jmanuel_cool> alexx_, detalladamente ¿a que te refieres con lo de "prioridad de repositorios"?
<alexx_> sigo, exactamente me actualiza de deb archives.ubuntu.org/ubuntu maveric-updates main restricted
<granjero> hola, como hago para ver la lista de paquetes que hay para actualizar en mi server ubuntu 10.04 sin X
<alexx_> pero al comentarle esa linea, me actualiza del repositorio espejo
<alexx_> [jmanuel_cool] yo por lo que veo, tengo 2 repositorios que los paquetes coinciden, pero los coge de archives.ubuntu
<jmanuel_cool> !paste alexx_
<kubot> alexx_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<alexx_> okis
<alexx_> voy
<jmanuel_cool> alexx_, a ver, no te entiendo bien; hazle caso a kubot y pega tus repos en un pastebin a ver que es lo que sucede con tus supositorios
<alexx_> un momento, que arranque pc
 * Varc Piensa por que los usuarios se colocan nickname's que dicen "Guest"Muchos_Numeros"
<zer0x> hola
<alexx_> no puedo acceder al source.list especifico ( me han mangao el pc :D:D )
<Varc> !hola | zer0x
<kubot> zer0x: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<jmanuel_cool> alexx_, ????????
<jmanuel_cool> :S
<alexx_> pero lo unico que tiene diferente de uno oficial, el la linea que le puse yo del repositorio local: deb http://192.168.1.131 maverick main
<chilicuil> Varc: no se los colocan, son sus clientes
<Varc> chilicuil: ¿Como?
<alexx_> [jmanuel_cool] el sources.list esta practimante tal como viene por defecto, salvo con ese repositorio el primero
<zer0x> tengo un problema , no se la clave del anillo de seguridad , no recuerdo la que puse , como la puedo cambiar , no me importa perder las contraseñas
<chilicuil> Varc: cuando accedes al irc via web por ejemplo, el programa te asigna ese nick
<zer0x> saben alguna forma de hacerlo ?
<chilicuil> !anillo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'anillo'.
<Varc> chilicuil: Pero: zer0 es ahora conocido como Guest19738 Es que el se lo cambio
<Varc> Yo tampoco Kubot xD (Se que es un bot ¬¬)
<Varc> zer0x: Que es para ti "anillo"
<Guest00000000> Varc, por ejemplo, es un usuario "genérico" por asi decirlo; por ejemplo cuando inicias sesión desde canaima, te coloca "canaimaXXXX" y desde puppy linux es "pupuserXXXX"
<zer0x> se llama asi , cuando quiero conectarme a internet , parece que almacena contraseñas
<zer0x> sale al querer conectarme a wifi
<Varc> Guest"Muchos_ceros" Pero no fue un cambio de nick como el que hiciste tu?
<Guest00000000> alexx_, pues, comenta los otros repos y deja sólo la línea que necesites
<Varc> zer0x: Hablas de la contraseña de tu router?
<zer0x> no men
<alexx_> si hago eso, si me funciona perfectamente Guest00000000
<Varc> zer0x: Ya, disculpa es que no termino de entender
<zer0x> al momento de conectarme a una red wifi en ubuntu 10.10 sale para desbloquiar un registro de contraseñas
<Guest00000000> alexx_, bueno, asi se especifica la prioridad, dejando sólo los supositorios que necesites
<alexx_> xDD
<zer0x> y no me se esa contraseña , ahi alguna forma de cambiarla ?
<alexx_> yo habia estado mirando apt_preferences, que es para paquetes , y pense que lo mismo podia llegar a haber algo para repost
<Varc> zer0x: Ahh, Oye nunca me he conectado a una red Wi-Fi por Ubuntu pero imagino que eso lo debes cambiar en la Red
<Guest00000000> zer0x, no quiero ser grosero (a mi tambien me paso en una oportunidad) pero en google hay varios tópcos sobre eso
<colo> zer0x, estas en ubuntu?
<zer0x> colo si ocupo ubuntu 10.10
<granjero> hola, como hago para ver la lista de paquetes que hay para actualizar en mi server ubuntu 10.04 sin X
<Guest00000000> Varc, no es la contraseña de la red, es como un "maletín de contraseñas" que tiene ubuntu, el cual está protegido, a su vez, por otra contraseña
<zer0x> exacto guest
<zer0x> pero no me se la contraseña de eso
<colo> zer0x, aplicaciones-accesorios-claves y cifrados
<Varc> Guest00000000: Jajajajajaja Entonces si pierdes eso pierdes todo Jajajaja
<zer0x> como la puedo cambiar
<Guest00000000> Varc, no necesariamente
<xangua> zer0x: la contraseña tu se la debiste haber dado, puede no ser la misma de tu contraseña de usuario
<Varc> xangua: No la recuerda
<zer0x> si , pero no me resulta con la que le recuerdo haberle dado
<xangua>  lástima....
<Varc> Jajajaja xangua es muy directo xD
<txomon> á
<colo> zer0x, no esta en aplicaciones-accesorios-contraseñas claves y cifrado?
<zer0x> no men , ahi no se cambia la contraseña
<txomon> granjero: repite la pregunta
<zer0x> si lo intente
<txomon> zer0x: que contraseña quieres cambiar?
<colo> zer0x, pero podes verla
<zer0x> no nada
<granjero> txomon, cuando logueo en mi server me dice que hay paquetes para actualizar
<zer0x> la contraseña de ese registro de contraseñas que tiene ubuntu , el que almacena todos
<granjero> quiero ver un alista
<zer0x> no me se la contraseña , no me resulta la que recuerdo haberle dado
<txomon> granjero
<txomon> si no tienes X
<granjero> diga tx
<txomon> instalate el aptitude
<granjero> no no tengo x
<txomon> y pon
<txomon> sudo aptitude
<granjero> y no quiero x
<txomon> y ya esta
<txomon> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<chilicuil> granjero: ya probaste, update-manager-text =?
<txomon> sudo aptitude
<jmanuel_cool> zer0x, a ver si esto te sirve: http://bit.ly/frmMuY o si no este otro que es un poco mas grafico: http://bit.ly/ePNguS
<granjero> chilicuil, no no probe nada
<txomon> chilicuil: el aptitude está más preparado para eso
<chilicuil> txomon: no he visto que aptitude te diga cuales son los cambios especificos de cada paquete, con update-manager-text al menos te imprime el changelog del deb
<zer0x> oe jmanuel
<zer0x> me pasaste una vola porno :S
<zer0x> Y MI PROBLEMA NO ES ESE , SINO QUE NO ME SE LA CONTRASEÑA
<zer0x> por eso no puedo guardar ni desactivar eso
<txomon> granjero: prueba el aptitude
<txomon> y me cuentas
<jmanuel_cool> 2. Una vez abierto “Contraseñas y claves de cifrado” dar clic en Editar/Preferencias, y saldra una nueva ventana
<jmanuel_cool> 3. Seleccionar “login” y dar clic en “Quitar depósito”, saldrá una advertencia diciendo “¿Está seguro de que desea eliminar permanentemente el depósito «login»?”, dar clic en “Borrar”
<jmanuel_cool> 4. Una vez de nuevo en la ventana principal, dar clic en “Añadir un depósito”, saldrá una ventana pidiendo “Nombre del nuevo depósito:” donde escribirás “login”, dar clic en “Añadir”, luego nos pedirá las contraseñas, las cuales dejaras en blanco, dar clic en “Aceptar”, saldrá una advertencia diciendo “¿Almacenar sus contraseñas sin cifrarlas? Al elegir usar una contraseña en blanco, sus contraseñas almacen
<jmanuel_cool> adas no estarán cifradas de forma segura. Serán accesibles por cualquiera que tenga acceso a sus archivos” en la cual debes seleccionar “Usar almacenamiento inseguro”
<granjero> txomon, es un server que esta en produccion
<granjero> no puedo meter la pata
<txomon> jmanuel_cool: es mas facil sin borrarlo
<txomon> quitarle la contraseña
 * jmanuel_cool se disculpa por el flood involuntario
<txomon> granjero: tranquilo
<jmanuel_cool> zer0x, lee el privado
<txomon> que yo tengo servidores y usoeso
<txomon> tiene utilidades
<txomon> pruebalo en tu ordenador si no te fias
<txomon> esta muy bien
<Aciago> buenas
 * chilicuil le fascina meterle la pata a servidores de produccion n.n
<Varc> ¿Por que la gente escribe en muchas lineas en vez de una sola?
<alexx_> buenas noches, acias a tod@s
<Varc> alexx_ Nos vemos amigo
<carlosubuntu> h
<carlosubuntu> una ayudica pliz
<carlosubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559306/
<Aciago> carlosubuntu qué estás usando?
<carlosubuntu> 10.10
<Aciago> mmmm... carlosubuntu kubuntu???
<carlosubuntu> no
<carlosubuntu> ubuntu
<Aciago> eso es, estas instalando algo que requiere archivos de kubuntu
<carlosubuntu> algo azi
<xangua> prueba cambiar el server de tu país al principal
<Aciago> debes instalarte el kde desktop entonces, así resuelves el rollote de dependencias que te va a salir
<Aciago> no importa si sigues usando el escritorio gnome, debes tener el kde por allí para que lo que estás instalando pueda usar las librerias
<raffles> hola otra ves a todos
<raffles> tengo una consulta con respecto a hardware, tengo una laptop y la pantalla de esta no muestra nada, se ve muy levemente una imagen de inicio que es el logo de sony pero despues ya no se percibe nada, la conecte a una pantalla y ahi todo bien funcione como antes, creen que este mal la pantalla o sera cosa del inverter o alguien me podria orientar mejor
<xangua>  /join #hardware
<raffles> xangua me imagino que ahi se habla ingles no? es que el mio peor que pasimo
<colo> y ademas el canal es solo para invitados
<raffles> pesimo
<raffles> peor aun entonces jajajaja
<xangua> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<raffles> gracias a toodos
<raffles> pero el problema seria el idioma ya que no entenderia nada y aparte no creo podre expresarme bien
<weeifuh> raffles, si fuera el inversor igual verías algo en la pantalla, pero tienes que mirar desde los costados
<weeifuh> cuando es problema de drivers no ves nada de lado ni de frente
<Aciago> eso es hardware, a mi me acaba de pasar exactamente lo mismo y era la lampara que trae por el borde la laptop
<raffles> en esa maquina que es una laptop tengo instalado xubuntu 8.04 entonces esta funcionaba bien, de repente por asares del destino se rompio una esquina donde estan ubicadas las bisagras, despues de esto la pantalla se seguia viendo pero de repente empezaba a parpadear como si se apagara y enciendera rapidamente, hasta que llego un momento en que ya no se vio nada
<weeifuh> debiste haber partido diciendo que se dañó la pantalla
<weeifuh> yo que tu mejor junto dinero y me compro otro :\
<raffles> bueno es que de eso no estoy seguro, bueno la verdad no se que decir, disculpa si no me exprese bien
<Aciago> eso es hardware llevala a servicio tecnico a ver qué le pueden hacer
<weeifuh> por lo que nos has contado da la impresión que sí
<raffles> pues si
<raffles> es que queria comprar las refacciones y hacerlo yo mismo
<weeifuh> mejor comprate un dell vostro v130 :-D
<TTNK> dell es buena? :S
<raffles> jajajajajajajajaja estaria bien, pero no cuento con efectivo como para hacerlo
<raffles> que mas quisiera yo
<weeifuh> muy buenas maquinas las dell :-)
<Aciago> me quedo con Acer si no te molesta, jejeje
<weeifuh> jajaja igual salva acer con los precios
<raffles> pues les dire que la maquina en cuestion en una sony vaio y no me quejo
<Aciago> Se supone que Dell vende maquinas con ubuntu preinstalado, todavia estoy buscando una... y en la web oficial cuando preguntas te ignoran
<raffles> pero tomaria en cuenta cambiar de marca (sobre todo al ver cual es mas barata)
<Aciago> jaja, raffles, justo la que se me dañó, con el mismo problema, es la vaio de mi hijo
<Aciago> las vaio tienen ese problemita
<raffles> ummmmm una pena no?
<weeifuh> Aciago, yo supongo que haciendo la compra vía teléfono puedes pedirle al vendedor ese cambio
<raffles> me da lastima pensar que debo comprar otra preferiria repararla pero como ya es viejita tal vez sea mejor hacer una inversion mas grande
<raffles> se que podria dar mas, que tristeza
<Aciago> weeifuh tengo más de un año intentando comprar una dell con ubuntu preinstalado, he intentado de todo, simplemente no existen, la unica vez que me respondieron fue para decirme que eso habia sido una promoción en USA solamente
<weeifuh> cuantos años te duró, raffles?
<weeifuh> Aciago, me mataste la ilusión... :'(
<raffles> conmigo tenia como dos años, pero la persona que me la obsequio que penso que ya no podria darle un buen uso habran sido como unos 7 años
<yamaci91> hola vivi!!!
<Aciago> Así mismo quedé yo weeifuh, por eso prefiero Acer...  ;)
<raffles> entonces le pùse linux y resucito como el fenix
<weeifuh> uuf harto tiempo... y la batería que tal?
<yamaci91> como estas? bienvenida a tu suite de informatica, UBUNTUç
<yamaci91> balbuena-viviana  hola!!!
<raffles> ya solo duraba escasos 8 minutos pero conectada a la toma de corriente no habia problema
<weeifuh> yeah Aciago hay unos acer que vienen sin s.o. un colega hace un par de semanas se compró uno y le puso ubuntu :-)
<yamaci91> balbuena-viviana te felicito por usar UBUNTU! eres bienvenida en el chat!
<colo> yamaci91, balbuena-viviana (~viviana@201.250.254.2) ha abandonado #Ubuntu-es
<Aciago> Aqui (Colombia) llegaron unos con ubuntu preinstalado, los muy ·$%$&%&/ de los vendedores lo desinstalaban y le metian un xp pirateado... pero al menos dejaban el cd de respaldo con el ubuntu, jeje
<yamaci91> gracias colo
<yamaci91> ahora no se como te diste cuenta tan pronto, a mi siempre me tarda en actualizarse los estados
<raffles> con decirte que ni la unidad de CD servia le instale xubuntu por una usb, un reto titanico para mi que apenas habia empezado en el mundo linux
<yamaci91> bue, yo tb debo irmeç
<colo> el poder del anillo jajjaj
<weeifuh> tipico que le ponen un windows con un flash para promocionarlo
<Aciago> lol
<Aciago> lo más cómico es que la oferta venía con un hub usb con forma de pinguino, jajaja
<weeifuh> ajjaaj genial
<raffles> pues yo por aca en Mexico DF no he visto que vendan en algun centro comercial o tienda maquinas con alguna distro linux instalada, una pena la verdad
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Aciago> yo vivo peleando por eso, es más, me presento con un ubuntu en usb y pido que me dejen bootear la maquina de exihibición para ver si tiene soporte completo, como no me dejan, les digo que no les compro nada y me voy, jeje
<weeifuh> :-)
<raffles> perdon kubot
<Aciago> ta bien, cierro la boca... los dedos...  :)
<tkw-one> raffles: nadie esta loco para vender una compu con linux como sistema operativo base.... pues venderla seria una proesa
<colo> en argentina se consiguen por suerte
<raffles> pero hay locos como yo que las buscamos jajajajajajaja, solo digo con todo respeto
<weeifuh> es más facil venderlas sin S.O.: la gente quiere windows pirata
<raffles> cierto
<Reisilver> qué bueno que quieran windows pirata
<tkw-one> es cuestion de manejo y conocimientos... por eso windows es la primera opcion como sistema operativo.
<Reisilver> de esa forma me siento orgulloso de usar gnu linux
<EGCdigital> pregunta: la version netbook y la version ubuntu 11 son las mismas?
<Reisilver> es como sentir verdadera libertad
<EGCdigital> quiza suene tonto pero es una duda.
<weeifuh> "mejor diablo conocido que por conocer"
<EGCdigital> lo otro esta en desarrollo pero la edicion netbook ya esta terminada.
<EGCdigital> entonces?
<raffles> se supone solo gestor de ventanas diferente si no me equivoco, mismos paquetes
<Reisilver> y un poco pero sin abusar del sentimiento de mirar y decir bueno tu con lo tuyo y yo con mi gnu linux
<weeifuh> es que ahora van a meter Unity hasta en la desktop, así que yo creo que van a ser casi iguales
<raffles> exacto
<EGCdigital> a ok.
<weeifuh> Reisilver, una forma en que la gente se cambie a ubuntu es que lo vean a uno usando ubuntu día a día
<raffles> EGCdigital piensa como si te acomodoran todo por el tamaño de la pantalla
<EGCdigital> nunca probe pero meter la version netbook en una desktop normal va mas fluido es mejor es igual...
<weeifuh> y que vean que podemos hacer las mismas cosas e incluso más que ellos con su windows pirata
<colo> http://www1.la.dell.com/ar/es/domesticos/ubuntu/fs.aspx?refid=ubuntu&cs=ardhs1&s=dhs
<raffles> ya que los requerimientos son los mismos no creo que se vea mucho la diferencia pero ya dependeria del hardware
<EGCdigital> ya veo.
<colo> EGCdigital, usas la version netboock?
<Aciago> yo uso ubuntu nbr
<EGCdigital> y definitivamente gnome 2.XX ya no exisitira y sera reemplazado por gnome3?
<Reisilver> buen punto
<Reisilver> man
<Aciago> es más inestable y pesada que la normal...  :(
<raffles> aunque si quieres velocidad prueba xubuntu lubuntu o si quieres como yo lo hago ahora slitaz
<EGCdigital> me gusta gnome estoy muy comodo.
<Reisilver> serviría decir que he podido jugar el left4dead 1 y 2 y estoy a punto de pasar el call of duty 4 en mi ubuntu 10.04
<EGCdigital> kde se me cuelga y es lento.
<Reisilver> a parte de diseñar con inkscape
<EGCdigital> pero no quiero perder los pequenios efectos de minimizar o cerrar pero quiero que sea rapido.
<EGCdigital> si unity es la solucion esta genial.
<Reisilver> bueno tratar de llevar lo aprendido en corel a inkscape
<raffles> EGCdigital definitivamente xubuntu o lubuntu
<EGCdigital> quien de ustedes ya esta probando la version 11?
<weeifuh> EGCdigital, yo le daría una mirada a gnome-shell, me parece que su manera de funcionar es muy buena
<raffles> pero pesada a mi parecer
<weeifuh> unity me parece que es igual que el panel de gnome 2 pero adaptado para netbooks
<Reisilver> bueno y al final si se cambian o nop bueno allá la gente que no quiere man, yo me cambie y me siento genial usando esta distro
<raffles> Reisilver cual? la 11
<Reisilver> 11?¿
<Reisilver> disculpa no entiendo
<weeifuh> 11.04?
<EGCdigital> si
<EGCdigital> esa
<Reisilver> ah
<EGCdigital> 11.04
<raffles> jajajajajajaja si esa
<Reisilver> ah ya
<Reisilver> bueno yo sigo con la LTS
<Reisilver> la 10.04
<Reisilver> Lucid
<EGCdigital> osea no tienes el control del volumen
<weeifuh> es buena la LTS, bastante estable
<Reisilver> qué ya fue la 10.10
<Reisilver> se murió
<Reisilver> ?¿
<EGCdigital> no
<raffles> EGCdigital donde
<raffles> cual control
<weeifuh> el del volumen, en la 10.10 los reproductores multimedia se integran ahí
<EGCdigital> asi es.
<raffles> 10.10 ya tiene gnome 3
<EGCdigital> el centro de software ubuntu es mas refinado.
<weeifuh> gnome3 todavía no está liberado
<Reisilver> qué sip
<weeifuh> esta en etapa aplha
<Reisilver> 10.10 ya tiene gnome 3
<Reisilver> ?¿
<weeifuh> pero ahi algunas apps liberadas ya
<carlosubuntu> no
<weeifuh> como gnome-shell
<Reisilver> entonces la 11
<weeifuh> www.gnome3.org
<Reisilver> 11.04
<Reisilver> la que sigue de la 11.04 será la nueva LTS?¿
<ha_ny> alguien ha probado el nutty ya?
<carlosubuntu> no
<raffles> creo que ya me perdi jajajajaja
<carlosubuntu> 12.04
<ha_ny> 11.04, que trae de nuevo?
<carlosubuntu> 12.04  LTS
<raffles> pues yo no uso 10.04 me dio problema mejor instale fedora 14
<carlosubuntu> a mi ninguno me dio
<weeifuh> hereje
<raffles> jajajajajajajaja
<ha_ny> fedora suena a freidora o a labadora a punto de romperse
<Reisilver> fedora 14?¿
<Reisilver> yo use fedora 7
<Reisilver> hace tiempo
<Reisilver> qué recuerdos
<ha_ny> te lababa bien la ropa?
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<weeifuh> yo duré hasta la 4, con esos dvd no podía
<carlosubuntu> al offopic go
<Aciago> toma! jejeje... por alli hay un fedbuntu que es un fedora que imita el ubuntu nbr
<Reisilver> vamos tios no empecemos una guerra las demás distros son como hermanos y hermanas son de la familia
<weeifuh> viva mandrake 7
<ha_ny> alguien sabe que trae de nuevo el 11.04?
<weeifuh> principalmente unity, ha_ny
<ha_ny> wtf es eso?
<EGCdigital> kernel
<EGCdigital> y obiamente unity
<weeifuh> que es como un panel de gnome más un dock
<Aciago> vamonos al off topic antes de que nos regañen de nuevo   :)
<EGCdigital> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<carlosubuntu> un lanzador no un dock
<Reisilver> no sé pero ya me entro la pica de saber , yo me dije a mi mismo no bajaré nada de ubuntu hasta la próxima LTS y ustedes ya empiezan a hablar de las maravillas antes de la próxima LTS
<ha_ny> yo tgo el kernel de nutty aqui puesto ahora
<EGCdigital> si la proxima se largan.
<Reisilver> me bajoooooooooo el 11
<EGCdigital> por favor vayana offtopic
<Aciago> yo lo tengo y más parece un AWN, jeje
<weeifuh> peor entonces
<carlosubuntu> go al canal offopic
<Reisilver> ya me voy
<ha_ny> y para que necesitamos otro dock mas en gnome?
<weeifuh> no sé, la mayoría le pone el que quiere
<weeifuh> ahora va a traer el suyo
<weeifuh> ---> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<ha_ny> yo uso paneles, los docks son shits
<weeifuh> eso es cosa de gusto y de costumbre no más
<ha_ny> seh, y de comodidad sobre todo
<carlosubuntu> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<weeifuh> jaja se puso fome este canal
<EduardoRT> Buenas, Soy usuario de Ubuntu desde hace tiempo y hasta ahora me decido a probar Kubuntu y no encuentro donde cambiar el estilo gráfico del mouse, alguien me podría decir donde es? :)
<raffles> deberias a ir a #kubuntu-es
<raffles> ahi seguro te ayudan
<weeifuh> acá usamos sólo gnome
<weeifuh> esto para evitar guerras santas
<weeifuh> no se admite kde
<EduardoRT> Jajajajaja
<raffles> aunque debe estar por configuracion o algo asi jajaja
<ElVillano> jajajajajajajaja
<EduardoRT> Tampoco me gustaba KDE, tengo como 2 años usando solo GNOME
<EduardoRT> Pero ahorita me dieron ganas de probarlo :)
<EduardoRT> Muchas gracias :)
<george2002> EduardoRT: en preferencias del sistema
<EduardoRT> Lo que pasa es que no encuentro el apartado de mouse bajo preferencias del sistema
<EduardoRT> Ya lo encontré :) Muchas gracias.
<weeifuh> puede ser que esté en temas
<raffles> alguna opcion de apariencia
<george2002> cambia la vista de preferencias
<EduardoRT> Esta en una subsección de Dispositivos de entrada, por eso no lo encontraba
<george2002> EduardoRT: puedes cambiar la vista de preferencia para que encuetres todo mas facil
<EduardoRT> Ya la cambie, Muchas gracias :)
<raffles> nos vemos gracias a todos
<Juanantonio> Buenas, chavles
<Juanantonio> He instalado lubuntu en un PC bastante viejo -PIII a 800 Mhz- pero va bastante bien. Lo malo es que actualicé ayer y he perdido la resolucion de 1680*1050@60 que tenía, sólo me sale una de 800*600
<Juanantonio> ¿Cómo lo puedo arreglar?
<Reisilver> tienes tarjeta de video nvidia
<Reisilver> o ati
<Reisilver> o es integrada
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Juanantonio> Mmm, es integrada si mal no recuerdo, pero ayer me salía
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> debes
<Reisilver> editar el xorg.conf
<Reisilver> y meter la resolución que deseas
<Reisilver> pero quiza hay un backup del xorg.conf original
<Juanantonio> O sea, ayer puse el CD-Live, me gustó y lo instalé. Por defecto me encontró todo de maravilla
<Reisilver> chevere
<Juanantonio> pero hoy ya no
<Reisilver> debes editar ese archivo
<Reisilver> xorg.conf
<Juanantonio> al menos, la resolución sólo, porque hasta el driver del USB WiFi lo instaló solo
<Reisilver> en internet hay información al respecto
<Juanantonio> ¿Busco el antiguo que dices?
<Reisilver> claro
<Reisilver> no es difícil
<Reisilver> mira sólo para revisar
<Juanantonio> ¿En qué directorio está?
<Reisilver> en un terminal
<Reisilver> escribe
<Juanantonio> Ok, dime
<Reisilver> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Reisilver> te dejo mi xorg.conf para que veas
<Reisilver> dame un momento
<Juanantonio> Mmm, pero me ha hecho uno nuevo, ¿no?
<Reisilver> síp
<Reisilver> pero debes editar la resolución
<Reisilver> por defecto
<Juanantonio> ¿Y no podemos ver si hay copia del que funcionaba ayer?
<Reisilver> que qquieras cuando inicias
<Juanantonio> Ajá. ¿Podemos editar entonces xorg.conf en ver de crearlo nuevo?
<Reisilver> claro
<Reisilver> chequea
<Reisilver> cd /etc/X11/
<Reisilver> ls
<Reisilver> y mira si hay un backup
<Juanantonio> ¿Con esa orden lo busco y lo listo? ;) vamos a ver, que estas cosas me suenan
<Juanantonio> Graciias, por cierto
<Reisilver> Juanantonio
<Reisilver> mira
<Reisilver> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559355/
<Juanantonio> app-defaults  openbox  X      xkb     Xreset.d    Xsession    Xsession.options
<Juanantonio> fonts         rgb.txt  xinit  Xreset  Xresources  Xsession.d  Xwrapper.config
<Juanantonio> Perdón, esos me salían
<Reisilver> no hay xorg.conf
<Juanantonio> No, esos ficheros sólo
<Reisilver> entonces debes generarlo
<Juanantonio> Espera que lo miro en modo gráfico, un segundo
<Juanantonio> No, correcto, no lo tengo
<Juanantonio> Pues venga, ¿cómo hacemos esto?
<Reisilver> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/07/crear-xorgconf-ubuntu-1004.html
<Reisilver> lee
<Reisilver> eso
<Reisilver> no es mucho
<Reisilver> son dos pasos
<Reisilver> nada más
<Reisilver> no es complicadp
<Juanantonio> Ajá, vamos a ver ;)
<Juanantonio> No es muy difícil, no, lo único que no puedo hacer eso porque estoy en ese mismo PC ;)
<Juanantonio> Tendré que arrancar uno de los otros para poderlo leer correctamente
<Reisilver> ok
<Juanantonio> Bueno, siguiendo eso se arregla, ¿verdad?
<Juanantonio> Pues hala, voy a probar; si funciona, gracias por todo; y si no, volveré a pedir ayuda ;) jejeje
<Reisilver> bueno
<Juanantonio> Reisilver, ¿cuál de las 2 maneras es más segura?
<felipe__> Buenas noches
<Reisilver> haber
<Reisilver> la primera
<Reisilver> me parece más simple
<Juanantonio> Vamos a ello entonces
<Juanantonio> ¿La última orden "sudo gedit" es igual en lubuntu o hay que cambiar algo?
<Reisilver> chumas
<Reisilver> haber da un sudo gedit
<Reisilver> quizá la aplicación
<Reisilver> no esté instalada
<Guest25428> hay alguien aca que tenga un netbook con ubuntu 10.10 y nautilus elementary?
<Juanantonio> perdona, que se me cerró esto, Reisilver, ¿es la misma orden?
<Reisilver> ok
<Juanantonio> Bueno, probemos, ciao
<Guest25428> hay alguien aca que tenga un netbook con ubuntu 10.10 y nautilus elementary?
<felipe__> yo
<felipe__> amigos que les parece una lista en twitter
<felipe__> de ubuntu es
<aeon> haha
<aeon> y eso para qué quieres?
<Guest25428> felipe__ enserio?
<aeon> xD
<felipe__> hermanos me parece una buena herramienta
<felipe__> para saber quien es quien y ayudar esta gran comunidad
<felipe__> Que les parece_
<Guest25428> felipe__ no te pasa que gnome al iniciar session se desconfigura y se queda con colores basicos?
<aeon> haha  de ubuntu xD nee
<Guest25428> felipe__ no tengo twitter
<aeon> haha
<aeon> si no tienes twitter has cometido un pecado
<aeon> xD
<aeon> :P
<Guest25428> aeon twitter es la basura mas grande que se ha creado en internet XD
<aeon> hahaha  estas mal
<aeon> se nota que no has creado una cuenta
<felipe__> hermano
<Guest25428> si le he creado a otros
<aeon> haha  o no lo sabes utilizar
<aeon> de hecho yo pensaba lo mismo que tú
<aeon> hace 6 meses
<felipe__> las herramientas estan hechas hay que utilizarlas
<aeon> hahaha  no es lo mismo tener una distro linux que usar una distro linux
<Guest25428> aeon dime para que SIRVE?
<Juanantonio> Reisilver> Gracias, he reiniciado y ya está todo perfecto, pero gracias por el enlace ;)
<Reisilver> de nada tío
<aeon> haha  no discutiré contigo si ignoras que es linux que ignores una microbloggin #fail
<Reisilver> para esta la comunidad del anillo
<aeon> felipe  creo que ya hay comunidades
<Juanantonio> Jejeje, tengo otro plan para dentro de un tiempo que m
<aeon> habría que investigar
<Juanantonio> e van a hacer faltan muchas ayudas
<felipe__> aeon
<felipe__> cual es tu cuenta
<felipe__> twi
<aeon> @agz_aeon  soy linuxero...me gusta ubuntu, pero manejo otras distros
<aeon> dame follow
<felipe__> asi sera
<Guest25428> twitter le qeda poco, va amorir luego
<Guest25428> igual que face
<Guest25428> despues van a usar diaspora
<aeon> haha  Guest se nota tu nivel de ignorancia
<Guest25428> mm
<Guest25428> a face le deben qedar 3 años
<aeon> xD lo mismo dijerón con "iwik" xD y el 21 de enero se estrenó a las 6:00 am  a  las 8:00 am fué defaceada
<aeon> xD hahaha we soy un geek y no es por presumir soy un hax0r que me vengas a mi con cuentos no mi hijo! estas chavo
<aeon> felipe_ dame follow
<Guest25428> felipe__ dame dame dameeeeeeee
<felipe__> aeon
<felipe__> listo
<Guest25428> m4v algun chat de fedora?
<aeon> follow back!
<aeon> felipe cuál es tu user?
<Guest25428> aeon que twitteas? que hacen en twitter??, por que por lo que veo lo unico que hacen  todos es contar lo q hacen en el momento y cosas personales
<aeon> Guest haha ya te dije estas chavo todavía...  xD
<Guest25428> mmm eres colombiano?
<Guest25428> o venezolano?
<felipe__> colombiano
<Reisilver> es peruano
<Reisilver> no mentira
<Reisilver> el peruano soy yo
<Guest25428> XD
<Guest25428> ok
<aeon> hahaha xD :p
<felipe__> Soy colombiano\
<Guest25428> q sign
<Guest25428> ok
<Guest25428> q significa chavo??
<Reisilver> disculpen que meta mi cuchara pero que es malo el twitter ese?
<Guest25428> ademas del chavo del 8
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Reisilver> chavo
<Reisilver> creo
<Reisilver> que es niño
<Guest25428> ok xangua
<Reisilver> o chico
<Guest25428> TODOS AL OT
<Guest25428> ok
<felipe__> @londono2010  me sigues te sigo
<windem> buenas noches
<windem> me podeis echar una mano para recuperar el sector de arranque ?
<Reisilver> qué paso
<Reisilver> ?
<Reisilver> instalaste segundo el windows
<Reisilver> primero el ubuntu
<Reisilver> luego el windows
<Reisilver> =?
<windem> no exactamente
<windem> me compre un portatil con win 7
<windem> he instale ubuntu
<windem> hasta hay todo perfect
<Guest25428> ahi*
<windem> pero creo q he borrado una pequeña particion de 7 megas
<Guest25428> todos lo confunden aaaa
<windem> que creo que es la que arrancaba win 7
<agu10^> hola
<agu10^> hay algun lugar donde se pueda hablar de piratería?
<agu10^> alguna pagina web como taringa.net pero en inglés? donde se peudan bajar programas y libros pirateados
<Guest25428> mmmmm no es el lugar mas adecuado
<Guest25428> nisiquiera para preguntar eso
<windem> alguna idea de como recuperar el sector de arranque de esa particion  ?
<felipe__> necesito algun experto en acer aspire one
<Reisilver> windows 7
<Reisilver> crea una pequeña partición de booteo
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> es verdad eso
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> que yo sepa el xp y el vista no hacían esa cosa
<windem> el portatil tenia una particion de 7 megas que al borrarla no me permite el entrar en win 7
<Reisilver> ese sitio de piratería en inglés
<felipe__> algun experto en acer aspire one
<Reisilver> no creo que lo encuentres
<Reisilver> esos americanos
<Reisilver> ven un sitio como taringa
<Guest25428> windem recupera win con el cd de recuperacion y desoues reinstalas el grub
<Reisilver> y lo eliminan en el acto
<Reisilver> son unos psicópatas de las licencias
<windem> eso ya lo he intentado
<Guest25428> ok
<Reisilver> a unos estudiantes los querían meter a la cana por usar live CDs
<Guest25428> no se me ocurre como
<windem> gracias de todas formas
<windem> seguire investigando
<Guest25428> ok
<Reisilver> por que sus autoridades no concebian que algo pudiera ser libre y casi gartis
<Reisilver> entonces si crea una partición boot
<Reisilver> de 7 megas
<Reisilver> ?¿
<windem> por lo visto el portatil si
<Guest25428> parece
<Guest25428> a mi tambien me creaba
<Guest25428> pero no sabia de que era
<Reisilver> pero es una bill
<Reisilver> vil copia
<Reisilver> de la partici´on /boot
<Guest25428> XD
<windem> la particion con la copia del win 7 para su instalacion si esta
<Reisilver> y microsoft
<Reisilver> dice que son los de software libre los que copian
<Reisilver> sus creaciones
<Guest25428> pfffff
<Reisilver> )=???????????????????????'
<Guest25428> aero snap lo robaron
<Reisilver> pero hay algo
<Guest25428> eso estaba en kde y compiz hace mucho
<Reisilver> a pesar de que es recomendable la partición boot
<Reisilver> yo no la uso
<Reisilver> o sea hacerlo a parte
<Reisilver> simplemete creo /
<Reisilver> y ya
<Guest25428> para que la boot?
<Reisilver> allí dentro se crea el /boot
<Reisilver> dentro de boot
<Reisilver> está el grub.cfg
<Guest25428> pero para que sirve tenerla separada
<Guest25428> ?
<Reisilver> a buena pregunta
<Reisilver> no lo sé
<Guest25428> xd
<Reisilver> con seguridad pero gentoo
<Reisilver> siempre la crea a parte
<Guest25428> mish
<Reisilver> al menos recomienda que se haga
<Reisilver> así
<Reisilver> me parece que slackware también antes lo hacía
<Reisilver> pero la ventaja es que nosotros tenemos
<Reisilver> la opción de crear boot
<Reisilver> separado o nop
<Reisilver> y los de windows 7 nop
<Guest25428> Reisilver me recomienda fedora o no?? es mejor que debian o ubuntu?
<Reisilver> no tienen derecho a elegir
<Reisilver> yo use la 7
<Reisilver> interesante
<Reisilver> pero me recordaba a debian
<Reisilver> la verdad
<Guest25428> es rapida?
<Reisilver> no sé si ahora la han pulido en su fedora 14
<Reisilver> depende de tu hardware
<Reisilver> que micro
<Reisilver> tienes
<Reisilver> mononúcleo
<Reisilver> o core
<Guest25428> mmm es un netbook
<Reisilver> amd
<Guest25428> atom
<Guest25428> intel
<Reisilver> pentium
<Reisilver> a la michi
<Reisilver> no te animas con lubuntu
<Guest25428> mmm pero compiz?
<Reisilver> no le puedes meter
<Guest25428> ese es el problema
<Guest25428> compiz lo uso mucho
<Guest25428> y no por los efectos de fuego y la esfera
<Guest25428> sino porque es muy util
<Guest25428> diria demasiado util
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> rayos
<Reisilver> no lo sabía
<Guest25428> pero al final sigue siendo inestable
<Guest25428> a lo que ubuntu se refiere
<Guest25428> pq winbugs es (perdon la expresion) una MIERDAAAA
<Guest25428> odio a winbugs mierdows mocosoft
<Reisilver> jajajjajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajaaç
<Reisilver> qué distro
<Reisilver> usas
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> windowssssssssss
<Reisilver> jajajajjajajajajjajajajajaja
<TTNK> porque odian tanto a windows?
<Reisilver> sip
<juanito1> uso windows 8
<Reisilver> por qué
<Reisilver> ?
<Reisilver> después de usarlo por 10 años
<Reisilver> o quizás más
<juanito1> lo uso porque tiene compatiblidad con mas programas
<TTNK> pero porque lo odian tanto?
<Reisilver> piensen en los formateos que recuerdos
<Reisilver> los virus
<Reisilver> el Call of duty
<Reisilver> 1
<Reisilver> 2
<Reisilver> 4
<Reisilver> 5
<Reisilver> y demás
<Reisilver> el corel
<Reisilver> el photoshop
<TTNK> Reisilver: pero si utilizas ubuntu igual seguiras reinstalando cada 6 meses heheheeh
<Reisilver> el Nero
<Guest25428> jugaba cod y nfs en ubuntu
<Reisilver> sip
<Guest25428> ya no
<Reisilver> eso es cierto
<Reisilver> por eso
<Reisilver> uso
<Reisilver> LTS
<Reisilver> ahora
<Reisilver> sólo LTS
<Guest25428> TTNK mejor irse a arch
<TTNK> pues claro
<Reisilver> es otra alternativa
<TTNK> instalar cada 6 meses es absurdo
<TTNK> es estupido
<Reisilver> sabayon rules
<Guest25428> TTNK no necesariamente, puedes hacer un dist-upgrade
<TTNK> sehhh y todo se rompe
<Reisilver> eso también
<juanito1> si
<Reisilver> noooooooooooooooooo
<Reisilver> se rompio
<juanito1> ?
<Reisilver> que mala leche
<TTNK> no es mala leche, es la verdad
<Reisilver> bueno
<Guest25428> mmmmm no siempre
<Reisilver> yo uso
<Reisilver> de ahora en adelante
<Reisilver> LTS
<Guest25428> yo espero a natty
<Reisilver> pero me pica la mano bajar los live CDs de la 10.10 y la 11.04 pero me contengo
<Guest25428> y si esta buena y no da problemas no me cambio mas
<Reisilver> que fuerza de voluntad
<TTNK> hehehehe
<Reisilver> tengp
<Reisilver> tengo
<TTNK> mejor usen arch
<TTNK> y no usen algo igual o peor que win7
<Reisilver> sabayon rules
<Guest25428> TTNK mmm si pero la instalacion...uffffffffffff
<TTNK> o busquen otra rolling release
<TTNK> que es una cagada estar instale e instale e instale
<Reisilver> LTS rules
<Reisilver> 3 años
<Reisilver> abstenganse de las versiones previas
<Reisilver> pero no puedo me pica
<Reisilver> la mano
<Guest25428> debian testing!!
<Reisilver> quiero meter mano
<Reisilver> hablado de debian
<Reisilver> la 6
<TTNK> hehehehe
<Reisilver> alguien la usa
<Guest25428> la estoy esperando
<Reisilver> pero nop
<Reisilver> no voy a bajar la 10.10 y la 11.04
<Reisilver> sería ceder
<Reisilver> la 11.10
<Guest25428> mmmm o podrias probarlas en virtualbox con compiz y todo
<Reisilver> creo que después de esa
<Reisilver> viene la LTS
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> claro
<Reisilver> es otra opción
<Guest25428> ;)
<TTNK> no comments _D
<TTNK> :D
<Guest25428> alguien sabe algo de ReactOS
<TTNK> si yo lo he usado
<Guest25428> q paso cn el proyecto
<TTNK> es muy bueno, estable y funciona en maquinas viejonas
<Guest25428> y como va
<TTNK> hay un canal en español, buena onda los usuarios, buen soporte
<Guest25428> y corren la mayoria de los progrqamas de winbugs?
<TTNK> ahhhh no perdon
<TTNK> lo estaba confundiendo que tonto soy
<Guest25428> XD
<TTNK> centos solo lo he probado en maquinas virtuales
<Guest25428> ReactOS es solo un linux con wine adaptado al entorno no?
<Reisilver> cuanto vale el Reactos
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Guest25428> 20000 euros
<Guest25428> jajaj
<Reisilver> precio por favor a ver si me animo a comprarlo
<Reisilver> pucta
<Gargadon> ReactOs es un Wine hecho OS
<Guest25428> gratis
<Guest25428> sip
<Reisilver> gratis no es
<Guest25428> ahora vi la pagina
<Reisilver> que yo sepa
<Reisilver> es de pago
<Gargadon> si lo es
<Gargadon> yo tenia una imagen de una version alpha
<Guest25428> http://www.reactos.org/es/download.html
<Guest25428> se murio el canal?
<Guest25428> xD
<xangua> Guest25428: el canal es solo de soporte
<Guest25428> upssss me equivoque
<TTNK> que version de gimp tiene ubuntu?
<Guest25428> penseque estaba en OT
<Guest25428> sorryy
<Guest25428> no tiene
<Reisilver> pero qué caraj´´...............................
<TTNK> como que no tiene
<Guest25428> ubuntu 10.10 no tiene gimp
<Reisilver> oigan
<xangua> TTNK: 2.6, la estable
<Reisilver> se puede bajar esa cosa
<Guest25428> pero lo instalas con sudo apt..... gimp
<Reisilver> reactos
<Reisilver> por qué
<Reisilver> que no se pagaba
<TTNK> ah ok gracias
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Guest25428> Reisilver http://www.reactos.org/es/download.html
<TTNK> probe la 2.7.2 y esta excelente, por lo que medio vi mejoro varias cosas
<Guest25428> TTNK tiene un bug asqueroso el 2.7
<Reisilver> pero cambiaron su política
<TTNK> hehehe cual bug? yo lo estuve probando hoy y funciono perfecto
<Reisilver> hasta el código fuente
<Reisilver> te lo dan
<Reisilver> por qué ?¿
<Reisilver> qué les paso
<Guest25428> TTNK trata de poner brillo o colorear
<TTNK> Guest25428: lo estoy instalando en la netbook ahorita, esta compilando, ahorita que termine pruebo eso que dices a ver si pasa algo malo
<Guest25428> ok
<Guest25428> yo volvi a la 2.6 por eso
<Reisilver> bueno sea cómo sea
<Reisilver> el reactos
<Reisilver> se puede bajar
<TTNK> estuve probando varias cosas en la laptop, maneje cosa de correccion de color con niveles y todo bien, no entiendo a que te refieres con poner brillo, pero pues igual ahorita que quede instalado aqui pruebo eso de colorear
<Guest25428> ok
<Guest25428> se cierra el gimp
<Guest25428> da este error
<Reisilver> que es lo mas raro y que aún no entiendo el por qué pero bueno
<Guest25428> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559113/
<Reisilver> bueno buenas noches gente
<Reisilver> oigan que error tiene el gimp
<Guest25428> lo de poner brillo o colorear
<Guest25428> se cierra
<Reisilver> la 2.6.8
<TTNK> que es poner brillo
<TTNK> eso no entiendo
<Reisilver> ?¿
<TTNK> colorear es que, meter un color en una seleccion? o a que te refieres con colorear? o modificar los controles de color?
<Guest25428> TTNK cambiar contraste, herramienta de color, brillo
<Guest25428> eso
<TTNK> ah ok
<Guest25428> Reisilver la 2.7
<Reisilver> ah la última versión
<Reisilver> es la tester
<Reisilver> quizá hay cosas que se deban pulir
<Reisilver> bueno gente
<Reisilver> buenas noches
<Guest25428> buenas noches
<Reisilver> como siempre un gusto
<Reisilver> estar con ustedes
<Guest25428> =
<Reisilver> nos vemos
<Reisilver> y recuerden
<Reisilver> las mujeres españolas son las más calientes
<Reisilver> chau
<Guest25428> pfff
<Guest25428> jajaja
<Guest25428> chao
<TTNK> bai
<Guest25428> TTNK super buen inglich
<TTNK> sahueeeeeeeeeeee
<Guest25428> XD
<TTNK> Guest25428: pues ya movi el brillo y el contraste
<TTNK> y no se cerro nada
<TTNK> de donde sacas que es un bug?
<Guest25428> que version?
<TTNK> 2.7.2
<Guest25428> mmmm probe la misma
<Guest25428> desde ppa
<Guest25428> y daba error
<Guest25428> y se cerraba
<NipSarm> holas,  la nueva version de open office no muestra el logo mientras carga, se puede configurar que aparezca?
<Guest25428> mmmmm instala libreoffice mejor
<TTNK> pues aca funciona de maravilla
<TTNK> es la verstion git
<Guest25428> mmm puede ser por eso
<Guest25428> yo lo tenia desde ppa
<TTNK> no tengo idea que es ppa
<Guest25428> repositorio externo
<TTNK> ademas del brillo
<TTNK> que me dijiste que te fallaba=
<TTNK> ?
<Guest25428> el contraste y los colores, herramienta colorear
<Guest25428> todo lo que esta en el menu del brillo
<Guest25428> perdon
<Guest25428> el menu de colores
<TTNK> ya probe mas cosas del menu color y si funciona
<TTNK> oye pero eso de que dices que es un bug
<TTNK> como sabes que es un bug
<TTNK> solo porque a ti te fallo?
<TTNK> o encontraste en alguna pagina que en verdad es un bug?
<chilicuil> pregunta, alguien sabe como se puede deshabilitar Ctrl-q de firefox?
<chilicuil> ctrl-w (la w esta pegada a la q) sirve para cerrar una pestaña
<Guest25428> TTNK a mi me paso en 3 pcs diferentes con distinta instalacion
<TTNK> Guest25428: ok, pero entonces hay problema en quien lo empaqueto, seguro que lo compilo mal, intentaste compilarlo por tu cuenta?
<Guest25428> nop
<Guest25428> seguramente eso es
<TTNK> chilicuil:  Configuring keyboard shortcuts
<TTNK> Firefox does not provide any method of customizing keyboard shortcuts.
<chilicuil> TTNK: ohh, gracias hombre, ahh, que chafa de parte de ff .-.
<TTNK> que egoistas
<Guest25428> quiero libreoffice con mockup AHORAAAA!!!
<Guest25428> XD
<TTNK> yo probe el libre office
<TTNK> y me trono y justo con un archivo que llevaba ya un rato trabajando con el
<Guest25428> what?
<TTNK> me dio tanto coraje que no pienso volver a probarlo en varios meses mas que ya este mas maduro, aun esta demasiado verde
<Guest25428> aun usa java?
<TTNK> noches a todos
<TTNK> baigon
<Guest25428> uenas noches
<Guest25428> yo tambien me voy
<Tiffon> nas
<txomon> buenas chicos
<txomon> hoy vengo con una duda
<txomon> como puedo resetear el servidor X
<txomon> ¿?
<Tiffon> creo recordar
<Tiffon> service gdm status
<Tiffon> service gdm restart o algo por el estilo
 * alexneb a lo suyo
<ray_> nasSs
<ray_> alguien que sepa algo de mysql ?
<ray_> necesito controlar un base de datos mysql con un programa gráfico que tengo que crear, pero en linux no tengo ni idea cual usar, alguien me puede ayudar ?
<txomon> ray_: usa python
<txomon> se usa mucho
<ray_> python....
<ray_> no conozco este lenguaje
<ray_> pero que IDE he de usar ?
<ray_> txomon he visto en el centro de software un IDE llamado  ViewerFramework, lo conoces?
<txomon> nop
<jesuselifelet> queria instalar virtualbox-4.0 y agregue los repositorios de la pagina oficial pero le doy apt-get update y en los repositorios veo solo virtualvox-ose el 3.6 osea el que tiene defaul ubuntu por cierto tengo marcados todos los paquetes desde los free asta los restrigidos
<jesuselifelet> quiero este virtualbox por que es posible que pueda compartir el usb
<jesuselifelet> aparte quiero descargar otro paquete que esta en el repositorio que se llama virtualbox-guest-additions
<jesuselifelet> pero no quiero el que es ose osea el libre
<jesuselifelet> por que aunque ya instale los repositorios no puedo bajarme desde ahi mas que el virtualbox ose ose 3.6 y no el que no es ose y es 4.0
<Klaussor> hola, buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<alexneb> ayuda : vereis estoy intentando ver videos de formato .mkv en mi asus eee 1001 ha .. tengo instalado el ubuntu 10.10 pero aun no tengo resutados ineteresantes.. con totem muchas veces el video me da "fallo de coneccion " y con vlc sale.. pero se ve mal (pixelado y cortado) alguna idea de que se puede hacer?
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  nas viejo
<alexneb> ^^
<Tarrasquero> hola alexneb
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  tengo una duda...
<Tarrasquero> sueltala
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  a ver si puedes.. :S
<alexneb> esque ya la solte pero antes que llegaras.. a ver si se puede
<alexneb> libavcodec-extra-52
<alexneb> digo
<alexneb> ayuda : vereis estoy intentando ver videos de formato .mkv en mi asus eee 1001 ha .. tengo instalado el ubuntu 10.10 pero aun no tengo resutados ineteresantes.. con totem muchas veces el video me da "fallo de coneccion " y con vlc sale.. pero se ve mal (pixelado y cortado) alguna idea de que se puede hacer?
<Tarrasquero> a ver
<Tarrasquero> instalaste ubuntu-restircted-extras
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  instalados
<Tarrasquero> ya los tenias?
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  ver se ve con el vlc... pero se ve mu mal.. yo reoq eu es por la grafica (integrada intel)
<Tarrasquero> posiblemente
<Tarrasquero> cuanta memo tiene?
<alexneb> 1gb
<Tarrasquero> la grafica digo
<alexneb> aunk pienso ampliar a 2
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb> Tarrasquero, ahhhh.. pues la verda no lo se
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  cmo lo puedo mirar?
<Tarrasquero> estoy en ello
<alexneb> fosco_,  nas jefe
<fosco_> buenas
<alexneb> fosco_,  tu sabes como  ver son un asus como el tuyo ... eee el famoso codec mkv sin fallos?
<fosco_> diria q nunca he intentado ver un archivo asi en el eeepc
<alexneb> fosco_, aja.. :S
<alexneb> fosco_,  sabes si es posible cambiar el formato mkv a avi .. por ejemplo?
<fosco_> ffmpeg supongo que podrá
<alexneb> ok voy a invertigar
<alexneb> gracias fosco_
<TheKernel> buenas
<Tarrasquero> alexneb: ?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Tarrasquero> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Tarrasquero> 	Subsystem: Device 1acc:0854
<Tarrasquero> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<Tarrasquero> 	Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<Tarrasquero> 	Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=512M]
<Tarrasquero> 	Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]
<Tarrasquero> 	I/O ports at ef00 [size=128]
<Tarrasquero> 	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fb000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<Tarrasquero> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Tarrasquero> ups
<Tarrasquero> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  ya toy...
<alexneb> psando videos de mkv a avi con avidemux.. XD
<fosco_> Tarrasquero: veo que tienes la misma vga q yo :)
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb> fosco_,  eso esta claro.. sigo a los mejoresXD
<alexneb> un flypp !! XDD
<flypp> alexneb, tú por aquí? xD
 * alexneb uno que se va a cocinar.. XD !!!
<victor__> chicos necesito una respuesta, llevo un par de semanas usando crunchbang (debian + openbox) el caso es que openbox vuela en mi netbook, me encanta, pero hay ciertas configuraciones que se me hacen pesadas por tener que hacer tanto uso de códigos que casi ni entiendo (que sólo copio y pego de la página oficial y de los foros) así que, qué diferencia Lubuntu de ubuntu y de openbox¿?
<alexneb> Varc,  muchas diferencaas... la mas importante es que opn box es mas simplista y ligero.. no tiene paneles...
<Tarrasquero> alexneb: ?
<alexneb> Tarrasquero,  dime
<Tarrasquero> killo
<riveryk> buenos dias.... instale vista en mi maquina virtual pero no se como hacer para que la maquina me lea el disco duro donde tengo todos los documentos y los programas... como lo puedo lograr?
<fosco_> riveryk: debes compartir el directorio entre el host y el guest, eso está en la propia configuracion de la maquina virtual
<riveryk> en que parte lo puedo configurar??
<riveryk> creo que ya lo logre
<fosco_> riveryk: donde pone "carpetas compartidas"
<riveryk> fosco gracias
<riveryk> xi
<riveryk> si
<DrKenobi> Alguien sabe si se hace el dia del usuario ubuntu en español? E la wiki no hay nada de info y la fecha es mana!
<riveryk> fosco lo configure y todo bien.. ahora no se dodne lo encuentro en la maquina..en que lugar queda esa carprta?
<fosco_> riveryk: entyra en mi pc, deberias verla ahi
<riveryk> no no me sale solo me sale la normal de la viirtual
<riveryk> fosco...  no se donde debe salir.. en capetas compartidas le doy el directorio  queda asi /media/riveryk  .....iniico mi maquina virtual y no me aparece sino el disco duro que es propio de la maquina
<riveryk> como logro que mi maquina virtual me muestre mi particion donde tengo todos mis archivos y programas ...entoy trabajando en una virtualbox ose s.o vista y mi anfitrion es un ubuntu 10.04
<Sadlymistaken> Hola, tengo una duda teórica, que me gustaría que alguien me explicara porfavor
<Sadlymistaken> Resulta que yo siempre que busco aplicaciones para mi UBUNTU, busco en google por ubuntu, pero hace poco me he instalado una aplicación KDE... que se supone que es para KUBUNTU, alguien me explica donde radica entonces la diferencia?
<fosco_> Sadlymistaken: no hay "aplicaciones para ubuntu o kubnuntu"
<sansen> Sadlymistaken, oops
<fosco_> lo que hay son aplicaciones pensadas para ejecutarse en gnome o en kde
<fosco_> puedes usar cualquier aplicacion tanto si usas ubuntu como kubuntu
<Sadlymistaken> uhm..
<fosco_> y aun asi no hay problema en ejecutar aplicaciones de kde en gnome y viceversa
<fosco_> lo unico es que quizá no se acomoden a nivel de aspecto, y necesiten cargar algunas librerias extra
<sansen> Sadlymistaken, las aplicaciones se buscan primero en los repositorios
<Sadlymistaken> ah...
<Sadlymistaken> sansen ya lo se, si esta esta en el repositorio, pero se supone que está en KDE... por eso...
<Sadlymistaken> al verla FUNCIONAR en mi equipo... he pensado que era rarito...
<Sadlymistaken> Gracias fosco_  por ayudarme a entenderlo.
<Sadlymistaken> fosco_, el otro día te buscaba por algo que leí creo que en un blog donde tb firmaban fosco_ y ahora no recuerdo que fué.. uhmmm
<fosco_> quizá era mi blog
<Sadlymistaken> ah si.... algo sobre wget
<Sadlymistaken> pues dí con él... buscando cosas sobre wget..
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, muchas gracias por explicarmelo eres un solete..
<Sadlymistaken> chi chi chi chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<fosco_> de nada
<julian> PREGUNTA: wget se puede usar para bajar 1 archivo grande... con varios hilos al mismo tiempo? (No se como se llama esto, perdon si no me hago explicar bien.), y como se llamaria esta funcion para leer al respecto?
<virusuy> julian: hablas sobre bajar el mismo archivo con distintos fuentes para mejorar la veloicdad de descarga?
<julian> virusuy, correcto.
<julian> virusuy, Esto es posible? o que otro programa hace eso?
<virusuy> julian: es posible, pero no se si con wget
<virusuy> julian: dejame buscar una aplicacion que use para hacer eso que tu quieres
<virusuy> julian: multiget
<virusuy> julian: sudo apt-get install multiget
<virusuy> tiene esa opcion que tu quieres..
<julian> virusuy, gracias.
<julian> voy a leer
<virusuy> julian:
<virusuy> MultiGet is an easy-to-use GUI file downloader for Windows/Linux/BSDs/MacOs.  It's programmed in C++ and has a GUI based on wxWidgets. It supports HTTP/FTP protocols which covers the requirements of most users. It supports multi-task with multi-thread on multi-server. It supports resuming downloads if the Web server supports it, and if you like, you can reconfig the thread number without stopping the current task. It's also
<virusuy>  support SOCKS 4,4a,5 proxy, ftp proxy, http proxy.
<virusuy> ahi dice "soporta multi-task, multi-thread (lo que tu buscas) sobre multiserver
<dabor> julian, dale una mirada a axel, te permite indicarle cantidad de hilos
<julian> virusuy, mmm amigo. peor lo habra para consola? es para hacer unos scripts
<julian> dabor, por consola?
<dabor> si
<julian> dabor, gracias
<rodrigo> Hola a todos
<rodrigo> duda : tengo S.O  windows XP , instale virtualbox y en virtualbox esta Ubuntu 10.10
<rodrigo> PK NO ME SALE LA CONFIGURACION 1024 X 768 ?
<rodrigo> sorry letras mayusculas
<virusuy> rodrigo: tienes instalas las vboxguestadittions ?
<rodrigo> donde instalo en windows xp o en ubuntu que esta instalado en virtualbox ?
<rodrigo> :S
<rodrigo> virusuy:
<mimecar> en la máquina virtual
<virusuy> rodrigo: siempre en la virtual
<rodrigo> y como se instala eso?
<virusuy> su nombre lo indice "GUESTadittions"
<rodrigo> :S
<rodrigo> disculpa soy novato
<virusuy> rodrigo: no hay problema :)
<virusuy> rodrigo: para instalar
<mimecar> lo tienes en un menú de virtualbox
<rodrigo> ya
<virusuy> como dice mimecar :)
<cmaiz82> buenas
<mimecar> rodrigo: la máquina virtual tiene que tener antivirus y otras protecciones
<mimecar> que no se te olvide ponerlas
<rodrigo> mimecar: sale maquina,archivo y ayuda
<rodrigo> no sale en ninguna de las 3 opciones q mencione
<rodrigo> el guestadditions
<rodrigo> :S
<rodrigo> ni nada parecido
<mimecar> dentro de virtualbox están
<rodrigo> como asi dentro??
<mimecar> en alguna opción del programa lo tienes
<rodrigo> es q no tiene pk ya lo buske
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<rodrigo> 10.10 ubuntu
<mimecar> y la versión de virtualbox?
<rodrigo> me sale solamente 2 opciones de resolucion
<mimecar> ¿has mirado en las opciones de la máquina virtual?
<rodrigo> 4.0.2 r69518
<rodrigo> virtualbox 4.0.2 r69518
<rodrigo> esa es la version
<rodrigo> lo baje de la pagina de virtualbox
<mimecar> revisa las opciones de la máquina virtual
<rodrigo> no me sale
<rodrigo> nada mas de lo q comente
<mimecar> las opciones de la máquina virtual no tienen relación con el sistema que has instalado
<rodrigo> mimecar: es que de verdad me dejas en aprieto, pk no sale ningun opcion de guestadditions
<rodrigo> nose si es lo mismo , yo realize esto : apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<rodrigo> :S
<Burro1> bye bye
<mimecar> ¿el virtualbox es descargado o has añadido un repositorio?
<rodrigo> el virtualbox esta instalado en windows xp ( sistema operativo del PC ) , el virtualbox fue bajado e instalado en xp ( .exe )
<mimecar> ¿el sistema original no es ubuntu?
<rodrigo> en  virtualbox instale el ubuntu 10.10
<rodrigo> sistema original es windows xp
<mimecar> no tienes que instalar nada en ubuntu
<mimecar> cuando seleccionas la opción de instalar las utilidades de virtualbox aparece un CD con los programas en el sistema virtual
<rodrigo> mmm, pero ya instale virtualbox, que hago :S perder todo?
<mimecar> por partes
<rodrigo> reinstalo virtualbox?
<mimecar> ¿en los menús del programa de windows no aparece nada?
<mimecar> NO
<rodrigo> License, user manual, virtualbox
<rodrigo> nada mas
<mimecar> rodrigo: ¿estas mirando los menús de la aplicación o los de windows?
<rodrigo> si,en todos los programas
<rodrigo> inicio,todos los programas
<mimecar> está en los menús de la aplicación
<rodrigo> mimecar: en la carpetita de virtualbox , encontre esto : VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<rodrigo> como se instala la .iso
<rodrigo> :S
<mimecar> montala en la máquina virtual
<rodrigo> aer
<mimecar> editas las opciones y las añades ahí
<mimecar> en el menú de virtualbox tienes que tener una opción que hace eso solo
<victor__> hola! se puede activar el compsiting en lubuntu?
<pinita> buenas amigos ubunteros
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<pinita> queria preguntarles que alternativa hay parecida a windows media player?
<pinita> necesito una para oir una radio con una url que me dieron, gracias
<mimecar> pinita: vlc
<fosco_> pinita, en ubuntu hay muchisimos reproductoresç
<erUSUL> pinita: prueba vlc; por que el que viene por defecto no sirve?
<pinita> por ejemplo quiero oir una videoconferencia http://150.185.129.254:8080/ y no puedo, en windows pueden, pero tengo ubuntu
<pinita> :-(
<fosco_> si la abres con totem que pasa?
<pinita> dejeme probar
<dabor> pinita, para oir una radio, vlc, mplayer graficos o directamnte desde una consola
<pinita> como lo hago desde una consola?
<dabor> pinita, xe: abrir consola: mplayer url
<dabor> pinita, tendiras que tener instalado mplayer o vlc
<dabor> pinita, con vlc sería:  cvlc url
<dabor> pinita, era url que dejaste no me muestra nada
<pinita> se oye demasiado pasito
<mimecar> ¿pasito?
<pinita> bajito
<pinita> muy bajo
<dabor> pñinita ahora si, pero muy bajo
<pinita> si esta muy bajito
<mimecar> si pasa a dos personas, están emitiendo con poco volumen
<pinita> si
<pinita> gracias de todas maneras
<fzeta> hi, máquinas :)
<pipo65> buenas
<rodrigo> mimecar: instale el famoso guestadditions
<rodrigo> estaba en la .iso
<rodrigo> reinicie la makina virtual
<dabor> rodrigo, ahora crt derecho + f
<rodrigo> dabor: mi notebook solo tiene 1 ctr
<mimecar> ok
<rodrigo> ctr f = buscar
<rodrigo> :S
<rodrigo> ya no se q hacer
<dabor> rodrigo, ese comando es para cuando estas ejecutando la MV
<dabor> rodrigo, no desde gnome
<rodrigo> aaah
<rodrigo> en q momento doi ctr f??
<dabor> rodrigo, te permite ver la MV a pantalla completa
<rodrigo> si la pantalla esta completa
<rodrigo> el probema es q no me deja configurar a 1024 x 768
<rodrigo> dabor: dentro de ubuntu ( que esta instalado en virtualbox ) la resolucion de pantalla es de solo 2 opciones
<dabor> rodrigo, a pantalla completa te toma la resolucion nativa
<rodrigo> aaah
<mimecar> rodrigo: has instalado guest adition y reiniciado la máquina virtual?
<rodrigo> si, reinicie, pero no entiendo pk el ubuntu dice q uso 800 x 600
<rodrigo> :S
<rodrigo> se ve todo grande
<rodrigo> en xp utilizo 1024 x 768
<rodrigo> :S
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<rodrigo> mimecar:
<rodrigo> toy fallando en algo?
<d0lph1n> alguien sabe como adivinar qué programa es el que inicia mi seridor ssh?
<mimecar> d0lph1n: se inicia solo si lo has activado
<mimecar> rodrigo: pon todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu
<d0lph1n> y como puedo desactivarlo?
<d0lph1n> quiero tenerlo instalado, pero por seguridad que no se me inicie al principio
<mimecar> configurando los servicios que se inician
<rodrigo> mimecar: ya actualize , esta a full
<d0lph1n> los he configurado con cron, y no está el script para el inicio de ssh
<d0lph1n> pero no se porqué se me inicia
<mimecar> no se configuran con cron
<dabor> d0lph1n, google: desactivar ssh ubuntu
<d0lph1n> ya he buscado
<d0lph1n> el pestaña servicios no me aparete
<d0lph1n> aparece
<d0lph1n> y he utilizado sysv-rc-conf
<d0lph1n> y ya he desactivado el inicio de ssh
<d0lph1n> pero se me sigue ejecutando
<mimecar> d0lph1n: no  has ejecutado programas raros con sudo o cosas de repositorios dudosos verdad?
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa sysv
<d0lph1n> tengo webmin, pero he desactivado el demonio al inicio
<mimecar> ubuntu usa upstart
<rodrigo> mimecar: realize un apt-get dist-upgrade y ya actualize todo
<mimecar> webmin no tiene actualizaciones, cuidado al usarlo
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: tienes que desactivarlo editando /etc/init/ssh.conf
<jocdz> buenas, alguien sabe que software es bueno e incluso mejor que brasero para grabar CDs? necesito grabar un ISO de Maverick y brasero en mas de una me queda mal tirando algun error en su grabado.
<d0lph1n> mimecar, yo configuré sysv y para mi que se notó
<d0lph1n> pero quizás tengas razón
<jocdz> baje GnomeBaker pero no veo que me ofrezca grabar imagen de disco (iso).
<d0lph1n> como configuro upstart?
<d0lph1n> ok erUSUL
<d0lph1n> voy a ello
<mimecar> jocdz: puedes usar k3b
<mimecar> tendrás unas cuentas dependencias de kde
<jocdz> gracias mimecar ya lo estoy bajando para ver que tal es :)
<rodrigo> =(
<jocdz> no quiero perder el unico CD virgen que tengo por los momentos con una mala grabada
<mimecar> haz una simulación
<jocdz> si, por si acaso
<jocdz> por cierto, alguien ha tenido problemas con los repositorios? el servidor de mi pais ha tenido problemas, he tenido que cambiar en synaptic pasarme al repo principal.
<rodrigo> como instalo driver ATI ?
<d0lph1n> erUSUL, ya tengo el script de configuración, qué es lo que tengo que cambiar?
<mimecar> rodrigo: no puedes hacerlo en la máquina virtual
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: rapido y mal haz « sudo mv /etc/init/ssh.conf /etc/init/ssh.conf.disabled »
<rodrigo> mimecar: tonse q hago ? dejo de lado linux?
<rodrigo> =(
<d0lph1n> y bien? erUSUL
<mimecar> la aceleración te la da el sistema real
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: te acabo de decir que hacer
<Chullachaky> tios locos
<d0lph1n> pero quiero saber como hacerlo bien
<rodrigo> mimecar: pero la resolucion en ubuntu dice q es 800 x600 , no entiendo
<brahem> olas
<brahem> :)
<mimecar> rodrigo: has instalado bien las guest adition?
<d0lph1n> por ejemplo los scripts de cron los he movido a una carpeta llamada nocron
<d0lph1n> erUSUL, tu solución me puede dar problemas?
<mimecar> d0lph1n: cambiar los archivos de sus carpetas originales te puede dar problemas
<erUSUL> no
<d0lph1n> por eso lo digo
<rodrigo> mimecar: si, esta la carpetita de guestadditions  , instalada
<d0lph1n> si o no je
<d0lph1n> jejej
<mimecar> rodrigo: como lo has instalado
<brahem> mira tengo una placa de audio intel ich5 ya que alsa no me da ningun problema no se me escuxa a q se debe? me podrian ayudar?
<Chullachaky> mira tengo un servidor debian y 2 clientes, pero los clientes tienen que conectarse con el server, pero los clientes no tienen que tener discos duros, como puedo hacer, alguien me puede orientar
<mimecar> Chullachaky: si es un servidor debian, te ayudarán mejor en el canal de debian
<pinita> me baje unos video de youtube, pero los quiero ver un aparato de dvd televisor, alguien sabe el procedimiento ? gracias
<Chullachaky> ya tio loco
<Chullachaky> quewº sea un servidor ubuntu
<Chullachaky> tonces
<Chullachaky> lloron
<d0lph1n> pinita, convierte el video a un formato que el dvd te lo reconozca
<brahem> Chullachaky respeto ;)
<Chullachaky> en ves de solucionar causas
<pinita> d0lph1n: y como?
<Chullachaky> problemas
<brahem> mimecar saludos friend q tal andas ;)
<pinita> con cual convertidor?
<d0lph1n> pinita, hay varios conversores de video, busca por google
<brahem> Chullachaky googlea
<mimecar> Chullachaky: instala con el centro de software un cliente de vnc
<rodrigo> monte con daemon tools el archivo VBoxGuestAdditions.iso ( C:\Archivos de programa\Oracle\VirtualBox )
<Chullachaky> sip
<Chullachaky> es verdad yo tengo mi idea
<pinita> pero el detalle a que formato es el de dvd para television?
<Chullachaky> solo quiero otras ideas
<mimecar> rodrigo: no
<rodrigo> :S
<rodrigo> mimecar: al abrir la iso estaba unos instaladores
<brahem> mimecar un pregunta alsa tiene alguna placa de audio incompatible?
<mimecar> rodrigo: entra en la configuración de la máquina virtual (dentro de virtualbox) y añades ahí la iso
<mimecar> rodrigo: lo tienes que abrir en la máquina virtual, no en la real
<rodrigo> mmm
<d0lph1n> erUSUL, mimecar , entonces qué hago para desactivar ssh de una manera que pueda facilmente restaurarlo facilmente y que no me de problemas??
<Chullachaky> mira pienso tener un servidor ubuntu o debian, y 2 terminales sin disco duro pero con boot de austrumi porq te permite sacar el cd y sigues trabajando y conectarme a mi server, esa es mi idea solo queria otras opinioes
<Chullachaky> mira pienso tener un servidor ubuntu o debian, y 2 terminales sin disco duro pero con boot de austrumi porq te permite sacar el cd y sigues trabajando y conectarme a mi server, esa es mi idea solo queria otras opinioes!!
<Chullachaky> y los ubunteros siempre aportan eso se ve y se siente
<rodrigo> mimecar: en administrador de medios virtuales???? ( dentro de virtualbox = xp )
<mimecar> si
<brahem> trabaja con centOS Chullachaky
<brahem> mimecar tengo problemas con la targeta de audio en mi ubuntu 8.10 con es una intel ICH5 me ayudarias a solucionarlo porfas?
<mimecar> ¿aún tienes actualizaciones en esa versión de ubuntu?
<brahem> sip uso otra distro basada en ubuntu 8.20
<brahem> sip uso otra distro basada en ubuntu 8.10
<brahem> pero no me audio tengo alsamix
<d0lph1n> erUSUL, mimecar al final he creado en etc otra carpeta que se llama noinit.d
<d0lph1n> y he movido el script
<dabor> brahem, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<rodrigo> mimecar: jajaj ahora veo montada la .iso en ubuntu
<rodrigo> xD
<rodrigo> me kero matar
<rodrigo> =(
<mimecar> rodrigo: todos esos pasos los explican en las guías
<rodrigo> uta levo 2 dias
<d0lph1n_> vaya, no me ha funcionado, sigue iniciandose el servidor ssh
<rodrigo> me duele la cabeza
<d0lph1n_> tendré que cambiar la configuración de /etc/init
<mimecar> rodrigo: deja el ordenador y date una vuelta
<dabor> d0lph1n_, rcconf
<brahem> dabor i q devo acer?
<dabor> d0lph1n_, no es necesairo mover el scritp, con sacarle el permiso de ejecución es suficiente
<d0lph1n_> pero esto no se ejecuta como root?
<dabor> brahem, no estabas buscando placas incompatibles o placas soportadas?
<brahem> si pero aqui encuentro la mia
<brahem> i q significa?
<brahem> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<dabor> d0lph1n_, como root, todo lo que esta en /etc/init,d se ejecuta como root
<d0lph1n_> dabor, ajam, pero si le quito el permiso de ejecución no se ejecutará (aunque sea root)
<d0lph1n_> no es asi?
<brahem> dabor q la mia es ich5 http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<dabor> d0lph1n_, no se ejecutará
<brahem> sali ahi pero tonces que significa q es incompatible
<dabor> d0lph1n_, la forma correcta seria sudo service sshd start / sudo service sshd stop
<mimecar> brahem: que no funciona bien
<d0lph1n_> ya pero yo quiero que directamente no se inicie, no que se inicie y luego lo tenga que para yo
<d0lph1n_> no sé si me entiendes
<brahem> ok tonces q devo de acer?? quitar el alsamix i ponerme el pulseaudio?
<mimecar> brahem: no se si tendrás pulse audio en ubuntu 8.10
<brahem> no mimecar tengo alsamix
<brahem> me pongo pulse audio?
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacerlo
<brahem> como seria el comando
<brahem> dejame probarlo i te digo ;)
<mimecar> busca pulse audio en synaptic
<brahem> lo hice pero me salen muchos
<jocdz> mimecar, creo que es mi unidad que debe estar mala, el k3b hizo bien la simulacion pero ahora que le indico que grabe, no detecta medio presente (el cd) lo saco y lo meto y nada, no lo reconoce.
<jocdz> uhmm eso ultimo sono raro, pero bueno tu entiendes verdad :)
<mimecar> puede ser cosas de la unidad
<jocdz> igual gracias por lo de usar el k3b lo tengo en cuenta para este tipo de cosas
<jocdz> o/
<d0lph1n> vamos a ver que me estoy mosqueando ya
<brahem> mimecar cual es el comando par instalar el pulse audio porfas
<d0lph1n> dabor, he quitado el permiso de ejecución del script de ssh
<d0lph1n> en /etc/init.d
<d0lph1n> pero se me sigue ejecutando :(
<dabor> brahem, porque mejor no lo instalas desde synaptic?
<brahem> pq salen muchas cosas
<dabor> d0lph1n, no puede ser
<d0lph1n> creo un pastebin para que lo veas
<dabor> d0lph1n, prueba usando los comandos que te pasé:  sudo service sshd stop
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: ya te lo dije. ahora el fichero que controla eso es /etc/init/ssh.conf no el que está en /etc/init.d/
<d0lph1n> es que uno me dice una cosa y otro otra jejejje
<d0lph1n> estoy instalando rcconf a ver que tal me va con eso
<d0lph1n> ok ya lo he visto, no me sale ahí el demonio ssh
<d0lph1n> me pareció leer aqui o en internet que rcconf no muestra todos los demonios, solo algunos
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: rcconf tampoco te va a servir;
<d0lph1n> pero en sysv también he desactivado ssh
<d0lph1n> vale erUSUL entonces qué me propones?
<d0lph1n> cambiar el nombre del archivo de configuración de ssh.conf?
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: hace media hora « 16:54 < erUSUL> d0lph1n: rapido y mal haz « sudo mv /etc/init/ssh.conf /etc/init/ssh.conf.disabled »
<d0lph1n> ya lo sabía que me lo habías dicho, pero estuvimos hablando de que eso no era una solución del todo correcta
<d0lph1n> ya que en un futuro puede haber problemas al utilizar ssh
<d0lph1n> yo simplemente quiero que no se me inicie
<erUSUL> que problemas te puede dar?
<d0lph1n> por ejemplo que durante su ejecución busque el archivo ssh.conf y no lo encuentre
<dabor> digo este comando tampoco anda? sudo service sshd stop
<d0lph1n> yo simplemente quiero que no se inicie
<d0lph1n> dabor, ese comando si que me vale, pero yo quiero que no se me inicie al encender el ordenador
<erUSUL> dabor: si; pero eso solo lo detiene. el quiere que no le arranque con el sistema
<d0lph1n> no que se me inicie y que lo tenga que para yo (o que automatice su parada)
<cousteau> sudo apt-get remove openssh-server
<d0lph1n> jajajajajaj
<d0lph1n> esa es buena, pero quiero tenerlo instalado
<d0lph1n> lo que no quiero es que se me inicie
<cousteau> aah, vamos, quieres iniciarlo a mano cada vez
<d0lph1n> exacto
 * cousteau es muy vago para leer los logs
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<d0lph1n> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola d0lph1n
<d0lph1n> qué hago entonces?? muevo todo lo de ssh que hay en init, init.d cron etc
<d0lph1n> ????
<cousteau> había una aplicación para elegir qué servicios se iniciaban automáticamente, no?
<fosco_> bum
<d0lph1n> es que eso no me vale ahora que lo acabo de pensar no me vale, por que no podré ejecutar el servidor ssh :(
<d0lph1n> si cousteau, me la dijiste hace pocos dias tú, sysv
<d0lph1n> pero ya lo tengo desactiado y se me sigue ejecutando
<mimecar> si lo tuvieras desactivado no se cargaría
<brahem> jdr
<brahem> vaya mierda
<d0lph1n> ya, pero se carga
<mimecar> brahem: mira si te funciona con una versión más reciente de ubuntu
<d0lph1n> según me habeis dicho por aqui es que Ubuntu no utiliz sysv, si no rcconf
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: rcconf es solo una interfaz para sysV
<d0lph1n> perdón upstart
<d0lph1n> yo utilicé como interfaz sysv-rc-conf
<mimecar> d0lph1n: el problema no aparecerá por estar usando webmin
<mimecar> y programas que usan sysv
<d0lph1n> tengo desactivado el inicio de webmin
<mimecar> pero ya has modificado cosas
<mimecar> con un sistema que no es el que usa ubuntu
<d0lph1n> ya :S pero supongo que no tendrá nada que ver no?
<brahem> q cosa?
<brahem> el alsa?
<d0lph1n> la cuestión es porqué se me inicia ssh si en sysv-rc-conf he puesto que no se inicie
<mimecar> usas herramientas que no funcionan con upstart, mueves archivos de los programas a mano...
<brahem> mimecar el pulse audio no va
<mimecar> d0lph1n: NO se usa sysv
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: a ver... edita el archivo /etc/init/ssh.conf y la linea que pone "start on filesystem" le pones un # delante y añades una linea que sea start on never
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: a ver... edita el archivo /etc/init/ssh.conf y la linea que pone "start on filesystem" le pones un # delante y añades una linea que sea "start on never"
<mimecar> brahem: ¿lo has probado en una versión reciente de ubuntu?
<brahem> q cosa?
<mimecar> tu tarjeta de sonido
<brahem> aora provare con ubuntu 10.04
<d0lph1n> ok erUSUL
<brahem> no aora provare con ubuntu 10.04 a ver si hay suerte
<d0lph1n> ok ya lo he hecho erUSUL , he probado a pararlo e iniciarlo y no ha dado problema de inicio
<d0lph1n> voy a reiniciar a ver si se me ejecuta ;)
<d0lph1n> ok, ya creo que no se me ha iniciado
<d0lph1n> si ejecuto sudo service ssh status me pone ssh stop/waiting
<cousteau> ps aux | grep -i ssh
<d0lph1n> pablohn   1663  0.0  0.0   3348   200 ?        Ss   17:44   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
<d0lph1n> pablohn   2331  0.0  0.0   5176   768 pts/0    S+   17:46   0:00 grep --color=auto -i ssh
<d0lph1n> qué significa eso? :S
<cousteau> d0lph1n, ninguno de esos parece el demonio de ssh
<d0lph1n> ya pero... entonces qué son?
<dabor> d0lph1n, la segunda linea es la busqueda que hiciste
<d0lph1n> cd /proc/2525
<d0lph1n> bash: cd: /proc/2525: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<d0lph1n> qué búsqueda? no sé a que te refieres dabor
<cousteau> d0lph1n, el primero me parece que es una especie de control de claves de ssh (el cliente ssh, no el servidor)
<dabor> d0lph1n, me refiero a ps aux | grep -i ssh
<cousteau> y el segundo, lo que has ejecutado
<d0lph1n> tienes razón, he probado con xchat y sale lo mismo
<bcessa> buenas, una pregunta, que debe configurar para poder mostrar caracteres UTF8 en la terminal del sistema?
<cousteau> ?? para qué querías hacer lo de `cd /proc/2525`?
<bcessa> es un servidor y no estoy utilizando ningun ambiente grafico, solo linea de comandos
<cousteau> bcessa, en principio está en UTF-8
<d0lph1n> y el agente ssh? :S como lo quito?
<cousteau> bcessa, a lo mejor son caracteres "raros" y la fuente que usa la consola no los soporta
<d0lph1n> cousteau, ver información del proceso "ssh", pero ya me ha dicho dabor que es la propia búsqueda que hacía
<cousteau> epro lo que viene siendo áñü§ debería mostrarlo
<bcessa> cousteau: ah ok, y de  casualidad no sabras como checar y/o cambiar la fuente que esta usando la terminal?
<cousteau> d0lph1n, pero el proceso era 2331 y tú has puesto 2525
<cousteau> bcessa, ehm... no, pero creo que en su día lo supe
<cousteau> bcessa, qué tipo de caracteres son?
<d0lph1n> ah perdón, es que lo volvería a hacer y en ese momento se puso ese
<d0lph1n> lo que quiero saber es qué hago ahora con el ssh agent
<dabor> bcessa, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mimecar> d0lph1n: quieres quitar el agente de ssh por alguna razón?
<cousteau> sí, me suena que era ese comando
<d0lph1n> mimecar, quiero que no se me inicie, tengo un netbook y quiero tener lo necesario (y ya de paso aprendo)
<mimecar> pero sabes lo que hace el agente?
<d0lph1n> lo que me resulta raro es que me digas que Ubuntu no utiliza sysv, cuando el otro dia estuve configurando con sysv-rc-conf varios apartados y si que noté la diferencia
<mimecar> que versiones de ubuntu?
<d0lph1n> mimecar, supongo que es una extensión de nautilus... o algo por el estilo
<cousteau> !man ssh-agent
<kubot> ssh-agent | ssh-agent is a program to hold private keys used for public keyauthentication (RSA, DSA). | Prueba « man ssh-agent » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/ssh-agent.1.html
<d0lph1n> yo tengo Ubuntu 10.10
<cousteau> vaya, no sale lo que yo quería
<mimecar> d0lph1n: supon no, averigualo
<mimecar> si quitas algún módulo importante luego tendrá consecuencias
<d0lph1n> vaya, ya no lo quiero quitar jejejeje
<d0lph1n> gracias mimecar
<d0lph1n> entonces creo que ya me he quitado del medio el ssh
<TTNK> d0lph1n: utilizas kde?
<d0lph1n> TTNK, aqui no lo tengo instalado, asi que ahora no
<cousteau> ssh-agent is a program to hold private keys used for public key authentication (RSA, DSA).  The idea is that ssh-agent is started in the beginning of an X-session or a login session, and all other windows or programs are started as clients to the ssh-agent program.  Through use of environment variables the agent can be located and automatically used for authentication when logging in to other machines using ssh(1).
<bcessa> cousteau: pues basicamente el caractere q no me deja sacar es la 'enie'
<d0lph1n> cousteau, es algo parecido a lo que pone aqui :P http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH-Agent
<cousteau> bcessa, ah, pues ese debería dejarte. A lo mejor es un problema de codificación
<cousteau> bcessa, si escribes directamente una ñ (enie), no te sale?
<bcessa> si, al escribir en la terminal no me deja hacerlo
<cousteau> hmm...
<cousteau> eso si que es raro
<bcessa> si, es curioso xq tengo otro servidor con Ubuntu tmb y alli si me deja :/
<mimecar> bcessa: los locales los cambias con tu usuario o con sudo
<cousteau> si la escribo yo te la muestra?
<cousteau> bcessa, ademas, que sale si pones   echo "$LANG"   ?
 * cousteau sospecha del teclado
<bcessa> nada :O, si le doy echo $LANG no me sale nada
<bcessa> y en el otro serv donde si funciona me sale asi: en_US.UTF-8
<bcessa> creo q eso puede ser el problema :/
<d0lph1n> bueno amigos, me voy a estudiar base de datos, gracias por la ayuda y ya vendré en otro momento con mas problemillas, gracias por todo
<cousteau> si, tiene pinta... no se donde se configura eso, no parece ser en el .bashrc
<TTNK> d0lph1n: no piensas usar ssh para nada?
<d0lph1n> TTNK, por ahora no, pero simplemente quería que no se me iniciase al principio
<d0lph1n> saludos
<dzup2> lol
<TTNK> esta interesante ese tema de ssh-agent  no sabia de su existencia
<dzup2> y el chamaco  no piensa usar ssh, por ahora no, se siente muy agusto con el raton :p , esa es la primera vez que veo eso, la gente es extrana :)
<TTNK> dzup2: pues no creo que sea muy utilizado ssh por aca o si?
<dzup2> uh, los extranos somos nosotros?
<TTNK> sin duda
<TTNK> paranoicos
<mimecar> si te conectas de forma remota sin usar ssh eres un suicida
<erUSUL> o vives en los 80 ;P
<TTNK> pero aun se utiliza mucho ftp por ejemplo no?
<mimecar> son cosas diferentes
<bcessa> porq no user SFTP?
<bcessa> usar
<erUSUL> tampoco se deberia ... ;P
<dzup2> ...como cuando juego algun juego multiusuario y siempre juego con el equipo que pierde, acaso el malo soy yo?
<erUSUL> sftp
<mimecar> TTNK: al IRC también te puedes conectar usando ssl
<TTNK> si me conecto por ftp alguien puede extraer de ahi mi user y pass sin problemas que no?
<mimecar> TTNK: sin problemas
<TTNK> si yo uso ssl, sin embargo es lo de menos proque todos los logs pasan por el servidor, asi que no tiene mucho sentido, cuando son conexiones de punto a punto pues si es importante encriptar
<TTNK> dzup2: pues tu eres el que los haces perder obvio
<dzup2> big brother is watchig
<dzup2> TTNK: eso imagine p
<dzup2> ese nick prometia, :( valbuena se fue
<TTNK> mi recomendacion seria que se utilizara ssh como regla, de preferencia usar keys para la autenticacion y ahora que veo ssh-agent que sinceramente no lo conocia me parece muy bueno
<dzup2> TTNK: ayer rompi record, partido de 25 minutos, 20 de cada lado, llegue a 20-0 sin matar ninguno :) po mala suerte alguien se entumio y lo mate al final ...mate 3 me mataron 25 :p heh
<dzup2> ...y perdimos, soy malisimo :)
<TTNK> :D
<dzup2> y me quejo que siempre me toca el equipo perdedor heh
<TTNK> cual es el canal de ot?
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<devpunk> hola a toos los ubunteros
<fosco_> !hi devpunk
<kubot> devpunk: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<devpunk> bien gracias man
<devpunk> ah entraba por que tengo una duda sobre hardware
<devpunk> no se si hago bien en consultar a ala gente
<fosco_> si es relacionado con ubuntu si, si no no
<devpunk> pues  en mi laptop f565la de compaq ando bajo ubuntu 10.10
<devpunk> pero van como 3 - 4 dias que no tengo el inalambrico
<devpunk> que es una broadcom bc4311
<devpunk> solo sale mi red ethernet
<erUSUL> devpunk: instala el paquete de firmware b43
<erUSUL> y reinicia
<devpunk> mmm pero mira realice la revicion desde bash para saber si lo detecta o no
<devpunk> con lspci
<devpunk> pero no figura mi modelo
<devpunk> antes lo hacia
<mimecar> podría ser un fallo de hardware
<mimecar> ¿has cambiado algo del ordenador antes del fallo?
<devpunk> pues no
<erUSUL> devpunk: se habra mobido del socket? a algunos portatiles se les puede cambiar la wifi
<devpunk> si pues es a lo que estoy concluyendo tambien
<devpunk> pero el detalle
<devpunk> es que para remplazarlo
<devpunk> creo q debo tener en cuenta algun una serie
<devpunk> o el logo de Hp spare
<mimecar> devpunk: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes puesta ahora?
<devpunk> pues la 10.10
<devpunk> la maverick
<mimecar> si inicias con el live cd te pasa lo mismo?
<devpunk> asi es man
<mimecar> parece fallo de hardware
<bcessa> una pregunta, ya una vez ajustado el valor de locale como puedo checar/configurar la fuente q usa la terminal?
<mimecar> devpunk: prueba la tarjeta en otro equipo
<devpunk> mmm eso esta groso, por que no tengo otra laptop mas
<devpunk> han remplazado estas antenas mini - pci sin ningun problema
<devpunk> por que para serles sinceros
<devpunk> encontre otra mini-pci del mismo modelo bcm43 pero igual igue sin reconocer
<devpunk> buenos guys creo q tengo tomar en cuenta la etiqueta de HP, que dice 'replace with hp spare''
<devpunk> y una serie
<devpunk> gracias por ls ayudas
<devpunk> voy a buscar en el mercado informatico esto :)
<aguitel> alguien usa epson tx125 multifunction ?
<fzeta> ieeep!
<Ramir00> arch linux es solo para entendidos?
<fosco_> requiere un grado de conocimientos bastante mas elevado que ubuntu
<TTNK> Ramir00: pues digamos que usuarios medios a avanzados, pero principalmente que les guste investigar e intentar resolver los problemas por ellos mismos, no que pregunten todo sin antes investigar
<Ramir00> ttnk vos que usas?
<yan__> hola, una pregunta, se puede instalar ubuntu 10.4 en un netbook win7 con virtual box y/o en una particion?
<xangua> yan__: por qué no¿
<TTNK> ese por el que preguntaste Ramir00
<Ramir00> sos un jodido....jajaja....chiste :(
<yan__> xangua, jo pues por que n lo he hecho y por que mama google dice que aun se trabaja en un ubuntu para netbook...
<mimecar> Ramir00: si dependes de los asistentes de ubuntu para hacer cualquier cosa no la necesitas
<xangua> yan__: o sea ubuntu netbook¿ ya tiene rato; usa lo que quieras
<dabor> Ramir00, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux_%28Espa%C3%B1ol%29
<Ramir00> seguro que no usas entorno grafico
<TTNK> si que lo uso, pero digamos que es un poco minimalista, pero no por eso deja de ser funcional y bonito
<xangua> !ot | Ramir00
<kubot> Ramir00: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<yan__> xangua, tienes web donde haya info del tema?
<xangua> ubuntu.com
<mimecar> yan__: haz un backup de tus datos antes de instalar
<Ramir00> ya es duro el assembler.....
<mimecar> Ramir00: ??
<yan__> mimecar, ya eso si... por cierto no lo tengo hecho ....jijij
<Ramir00> para programar micros
<mimecar> si el netbook no tiene cd con el windows, clona el disco duro antes
<Ramir00> acumuladores...direccionar....rotar....manejar puertos y toda la bola
<mimecar> se lo que es ensamblador
<mimecar> pero no que relación tiene con la conversación
<TTNK> yan__: hay un livecd que tiene fsarchiver instalado, busca en google como "rescue disk" creo que es, te lo recomiendo si vas a respaldar y hacer una imagen
 * alexneb se pira... a comer sushi!!! XDDDD que es viernes.. :)
<Ramir00> yo quiero usuar ubuntu maverick pero con un escritorio mas liviano....
<yan__> jijij pos si, ya lo vi ubuntu para netbook  y como hago para instalarlo ? con un pen?
<TTNK> Ramir00: hace cuanto utilizas ubuntu?
<xangua> está xubuntu - xfce y lubuntu -lxde Ramir00
<Ramir00> ya va para el mes
<Ramir00> estoy en xubuntu....pero no trae todo lo que trae ubuntu
<TTNK> yan__: utiliza un programa que se llama unetbootin para meter la imagen de instalacion en el pendrive
<xangua> yan__: la página dice como, yo para crear un live usb uso unetbootin; nunca meh a fallado
<xangua> por cierto no encuentro mi usb con ubuntu D:
<Ramir00> el maverick lo tengo instalado en otro disco
<Ramir00> solo tengo 512 de ram
<TTNK> Ramir00: utiliza openbox mejor, xfce es casi igual de pesado que gnome
<Ramir00> openbox tiene el mismo respaldo que ubuntu?
<TTNK> Ramir00: pues hicieron un aversion *untu que se llama lubuntu creo pero aqui te sabran decir mejor, de entrada es horrible, pero se puede arreglar bastante me imagino, agregando barras y otras cosas
<Ramir00> ok
<TTNK> lo que no me agrada de ubuntu es que es como si fuera un playmobil que no se le mueven las piernas ni las manos ni nada, es bien cuadrado y no tienes mucha opcion para hacerlo a tu gusto, es asi o es asi
<mimecar> TTNK: gnome y kde se pueden configurar bastante (sobre todo kde)
<TTNK> claro y puedes utilizar programas mientras sean "oficiales" no? porque si no es muy "peligroso", y si decides que no quieres algo de lo que viene por default te quita un monton de cosas, o visceversa, si quieres instalar algo te instalar un montonal de cosas que en tu vida vas a usar
<mimecar> puedes personalizar con el software de los repositorios
<mimecar> si instalas un metapaquete, se instalan muchos programas
<mimecar> si un paquete tiene dependencias, o las instalas o no lo usas
<TTNK> lleva la mentalidad "tu usalo y no preguntes" asi como todo lo mercantilista, sin descartar claro que esta programado para que te sirve medianamente por 6 meses, porque habra que reisntalar de nuevo una version que al inicio tendra un monton de bugs y te sacara varias canas verdes
<mimecar> tu tienes actualizaciones por 18 meses en las versiones normales, no tienes que actualizar obligatoriamente formateando
<mimecar> cualquier distribución tiene fallos cuando se publica
<TTNK> por fin a los 5 meses de haberlo instalado ya funciona justo como te gusta, pero oh sorpresa, te queda solamente 1 mes de vida de uso a gusto porque en un mes tendras que reinstalar y va a volver a romper todo que te tomara de 3 o mas meses dejarlo de nuevo listo a tu entero gusto
<TTNK> obviamente hay usuarios para todo y gustos para todo y es muy respetable
<mimecar> muchs distirbuciones sacan versión cada 6 meses y no rompen en el sistema
<xangua> usa lts entonces
<mimecar> ubuntu no es perfecta, pero tampoco está mal
<yan__> ahhh pero ubunu para netbook solo ta en ingles..... acabaramos...
<mimecar> yan__: está en castellano
<yan__> no me deja ...
<yan__> no ta spanish
<mimecar> cuando seleccionas el usuario puedes ponerlo en castellano
<TTNK> si vas saliendo del mundo de microsoft totalmente deslumbrado por el recibimiento de ubuntu te parece sensacional, pero al poco tiempo de estar ahi te das cuenta que en realidad es un windows mas, y te soy sincero yo preferiria utilizar win7, pero lo bueno y que se le agradece por lo menos en mi caso es que despierta un poco a usuarios para considerar utilizar linux, y bueno de esos cuantos algunos siguen con la curiosidad y se clavan mas en el mundo magico d
<yan__> ahhh sigo....
<mimecar> TTNK: ubuntu no se diferencia mucho de otras distribuciones
<mimecar> cambian un par de temas y asistentes, pero la base es la misma
<TTNK> :D
<yan__> digan lo que digan ubuntu esta genial puedo hacer cosas que en ningun otro sistema lograria hacerlo sin pagar... o piratear soft con la posibilidad de virus, troyas y dolores....
<TTNK> igual yo regrese a linux por ubuntu, pero como te digo, al poco tiempo se me hizo sumamente absurdo eso de tener que reinstalar, ademas que todo me parecia hiper cuadrado, todo con asistentes de configuracio y cosas que no te permiten ni ver ni entenderr que pasa y que ademas muchos de ellos ni funcionan bien
<devpunk> jaja como que ultimamente los virus te obligan a reinstalar el sistema
<yan__> aunque debo decir que no puedo deslindarme totalmente de guindos... necesito autodes y otros prog de ing.
<mimecar> TTNK: no entiendo la razón de que tengas que reinstalar
<mimecar> si no quieres usas los asistentes usa la consola
<TTNK> pues muchos usuarios corren de microsoft por eso, por las reinstalaciones y oh sorpresa que aqui pasa algo muy similar
<mimecar> solo tienes que reinstalar si modificas lo que no debes
<mimecar> y en casos concretos
<devpunk> pues la reinstalacion en linux al menos es para estar con las ultimas actualizaciones
<mimecar> devpunk: no hace falta reinstalar para estar actualizado
<devpunk> na claro que no
<TTNK> mimecar: el soporte que se da tanto aqui como en los blogs y wikis es generalmente usando asistentes segun recuerdo, dificilmente llegue a encontrar algo directo en consola, y como ubuntu es una distro en la cual comienzas pues no tienes idea de nada
<devpunk> basta con un upgrade
<yan__> en eso tiene razon TTNK si traveseas mucho terminas reinstalando por aquello de si... quedo bien?
<TTNK> eso de reinstalar por favor, no me hagan reir
<mimecar> TTNK: la mayoría de la documentación usa la consola para poner cosas
<TTNK> he visto miles de veces que vienen usuarios aqui al canal a pedir consulta de si hacer el upgrade o reinstalar y que sugieren ?
<mimecar> depende
<mimecar> si han modificado el sistema y tocado archivos que no deben, reinstalar
<TTNK> en un 95% de casos siempre dicen, pues es mejor reinstalar, deja tu home y reinstala, todo lo solucionan reinstalando
<devpunk> haber no soy tan experto en este tema del instalacion de aplicaciones en linux
<devpunk> yo lo hago solo cuando sale la version estable
<TTNK> mimecar: bien lo dices, sua la consola para poner cosas mas no para configurar
<devpunk> o cuando deje algunas instalaciones por no poder agregar
<devpunk> al pgp key
<mimecar> TTNK: la consola se usa para configurar
<TTNK> pero bueno, lo mas interesante aqui es que por eso hay muchos sabores para diferentes gustos y expectativas
<TTNK> es expectativas o espectativas? :S
<TTNK> ex
<locum> buenas
<locum> alguien tiene problemas con las opciones de ubuntu, de bloquear el mousepad mientras se tecleea y que no vuelve de la hibernacion?
<mimecar> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<locum> mimecar,  eso fue x mi?
<mimecar> si
<locum> mimecar,  son opciones del ubuntu q no funcionan pese a estar configuradas
<locum> x eso pregunto si le pasa a alguien mas
<locum> el portatil es un pbell mx45-009
<mimecar> sin decir versión de ubuntu, actualizaciones..
<mimecar> es un poco complicado
<locum> mimecar,  la ultima y al dia jajaja
<xangua> la última no es una versión
<locum> la siguiente a la lts
<devpunk> maverick
<devpunk> ?
<locum> si claro
<locum> pero el fallo del bloqueo del mousepad viene de versiones anteriores tambien
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si está reportado ese fallo?
<locum> mmm nop
<locum> ese especifico no
<locum> estoy en ello
<locum> esta imposible localizar el tema con google
<mimecar> con que texto lo buscas?
<locum> touchpad y mousepad
<mimecar> si con eso lo encuentras, premio
<locum> lo que si hay es como activarlo pero nada sobre pq no funciona
<mimecar> tendrás que poner que está relacionado con ubuntu
<locum> el demonio que se ocupa de eso es el syndaemon
<locum> al parecer hay un bug pero en debian
<mimecar> eso no te afecta
<devpunk> seria cuestion de buscar en launchpad
<locum> a todo el mundo le funciona?
<locum> pq el pbell es una coleccion de problemas con ubuntu desde hace tiempo
<mimecar> yo tengo esa marca y no me ha dado problemas
<locum> mimecar,  pero te funciona lo del bloqueo del touch mientras escribes?
<locum> mimecar,  ya puestos tienes la webcam syntek?
<locum> te va bien?
<mimecar> la webcam si, el bloqueo no lo uso, hibernación si
<mimecar> la webcam es un poco entretenido hacerla funcionar
<dzup1> la webcam de esa marca que parece un huevo con tres cuernos?
<locum> para la webcam tengo un script de instalacion posteado
<locum> me salva la vida desde hace varias versiones
<mimecar> dzup1: es integrada
<locum> mimecar,  para la webcam uso esto -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9482525&postcount=11
<locum> pero el tema de la calidad es horrible
<locum> no se si a ti te va bien bien
<mimecar> algo parecido
<mimecar> es una webcam sencilla, no esperes calidad
<locum> ??????
<locum> q pbell tienes?
<locum> mira q no es mala
<locum> y hay pero que mucha diferencia entre como se ve en win y ubuntu
<mimecar> si los drivers no funcionan mejor dale las gracias a packard bell
 * dzup1 me gusta el script :)
<mimecar> dzup1: te valdrá con una webcam syntek
<yan__> la otra vez vi un programa de tv de cachondeo (BN) y presentaron que tecleando en google el numero 241543903 te salian  fotos de personas metiendo la cabeza en un refrigerador. Como se consigue esto, colocano el mismo numero al todos los rachivos?
<dzup1> la tengo pero es usb, no se
<locum> dzup,  lsusb y mira q webcam es
<mimecar> locum: el driver de syntek va por la versión 1
<mimecar> por la 2
<mimecar> usas la 1 en el script?
<locum> mimecar no uso la ultima 2.1
<mimecar> ok
<dzup1> mete una coleccion de personas metiendo cabeza en refrigerador, con el mismo nombre de archivo, luego espera 2 semanas y comienza a puner post en web de personas que meten a cabeza en buscador google con ese mismo numero y veras que google no miente :p
<locum> si logro dejarlo estable me olvido del win pero de mientras como q no
<locum> los problemas varios del easynote mx45-009 casi no hay info
<locum> de momento desde la 8.04 problemas con la webcam,
<locum> mala calidad de imagen, algun lapsus con el alsa y el mic, lo del touchpad y salir de la hibernacion
<yan__> dzup, pero mi pregunta es como hago para que tecleando un numero me salgan web de un mismo tema, imagenes comunes...etc
<yan__> que es el tag?
<yan__> perdon por mi ignorancia...
<dzup1> ...hay una cosa llamada spam, haz spam en webs con ese mismo cosa y cuando los spiders de google lleguen te indexan.
<mimecar> locum: ubuntu usa pulse audio
<locum> mimecar, q modelo es el tuyo?
<mimecar> la 10.10 lo usa
<mimecar> en la anterior me parece que también
<locum> me refiero al portatil
<mimecar> mx45
<locum> mimecar,  el 009?
<mimecar> no lo se
<locum> mimecar, joder si te funciona todo en condiciones dime q has hecho
<locum> mimecar,  lo de la version del mx45 lo ves en la web de pbell
<dzup1> yan__: me voy a losangelestimes.com y posteo al azar, "saludos!, \"241543903 fotos de personas metiendo la cabeza en un refrigerador. \" 241543903 " , hago lo mismo en varios periodicos y blogs internacionales por 1 dia, ...espero 2 semanas y busco por " 241543903 " ...luego me voy a tv de cachondeo (BN)" y les posteo que no sean mamones :)
<mimecar> dzup1: no enseñes a hacer esas tonterias
<TTNK> hehehehe
<TTNK> y luego dices que no eres troll
<dzup1> el pregunto, yo conteste.
<mimecar> locum: la webcam ya te funciona, en la hibernación no he modificado nada
<locum> la webcam no funciona como debe
<locum> pero si es funcional
<mimecar> funcionar funciona
<locum> menudo criterio
<mimecar> y se puede hacer videoconferencia
<mimecar> funciona y se ve bien
<TTNK> que podra ser que mi netbook no se apaga, si le doy halt, hace como que se apaga pero en realidad hace un reboot :S tiene 1 mes tal vez que comenzo a hacer eso y no tengo la menor idea de por donde ocmenar a buscar como arreglar eso
<locum> mimecar,  no con mis contactos
<locum> mimecar,  q usas amsn?
<mimecar> skype si tengo que hacer videoconferencia
<locum> skype no suelo usarlo pero via msn te digo q va fatal
<locum> en cuanto a salir de la hibernacion nada
<locum> queda muerto
 * dzup1 angel, srecret reveal"
<TTNK> porque es comun ver en este canal que los usuarios vienen como a "amenazar" de que si no queda su ubuntu a tono se van a regresar a microsoft? heheheheheh como si los uqe ayudan aqui tuvieran la obligacion total de dejarles sus sistemas como ellos quieren
<jcaraguay> una pregunta como instalo
<jcaraguay> el paquete de wine
<jcaraguay> que lo tengo en tar.bz2
<TTNK> jcaraguay: buscalo en synaptic
<carlosubuntu> compila
<jcaraguay> mmm como..??
<dzup1> jcaraguay: mejor sudo apt-get install wine   ...y si no pedes relama y vete a windows indignado.
<dzup1> reclama**
<jcaraguay> no no eso jamás
<jcaraguay> windows failed
<TTNK> no era para el troll :D heheheheh
<jcaraguay> linux... wine
<carlosubuntu> dzup no digaz ezo
<dzup1> tu tranquilo, yo sereno
<jcaraguay> ya soty intaland oel wine
<jcaraguay> jajajaja
<locum> TTNK,  perdona la demora estaba awol, no es amenazar y ni de coña lo de win7
<locum> pero por temas de trabajo dependo bastante de microsoft
<locum> sin embargo sigo ubuntu desde la 8.04
 * dzup1 busca el significado de "awol", que es locum?
<locum> away of line
<dzup1> ahh como estoy yo?, hmm 3 minutos para entrar a trabajar heh ...
<locum> jajaja
<dzup1> awof seria mejor un away from line (afl)
<locum> buff a ver si consigo averiguar a q son debidos estos fallos y me curro un script post instalacion para el puñetero pbell
<dzup1> locum: a que hora estas en casa, me quedan 2 minutos de break, ahi analizamos pues me intereza tu sintek
<locum> de momento el de la webcam syntek ya lo tengo hecho y vale para varios portatiles, es "funcional" pero ni de coña  como debe
<locum> dzup,  vivo online por lo gral
<locum> jajaja
<locum> dzup1 donde estas?
<dzup1> ahh en la matrix, bueno mira en 4 hrs esta bien?
<locum> hecho
<locum> si el relajante muscular no me deja ko
<locum> jajaja
<dzup1> heh, hen 4.30 veremos. adios
<locum> 10-4
<mimecar> javito--: si entras como root puedes tener problemas
<javito--> hola, como concateno un borrado de todos los archivos encontrados con locate?
<javito--> mimecar, como cual?
<javito--> y como sabes que entro como root?
<mimecar> un fallo en el cliente de irc y les das acceso total al sistema
<mimecar> lo dice tu nic
<mimecar> root@89.131.177.79
<javito--> ahhhh, claro
<javito--> estoy en una live, tampoco me importaria demasiado una intrusion
<javito--> sabes como borrar todo lo encontrado de una vez con locate?
<javito--> o con find
<mimecar> la intrusión incluye a todas las particiones de tu disco
<javito--> lo podria concatenar?
<javito--> ya, pero no me preocupa tanto, de veras
<javito--> si me montan particiones me entero
<mimecar> no lo he hecho con consola
<javito--> ok, voy a buscar por google, y me piro. ya me has metido el miedito en el cuerpo
<mimecar> montar particiones, poner un troyano ...
<javito--> jeje
<javito--> pero un troyano en una live.... poco va a hacer
<javito--> y si me montan algo me entero, estan todas las particiones desmontadas
<mimecar> puede borrarte la tabla de particiones
<mimecar> y de eso no te enteras
<mimecar> la proxima vez entra con un usuario normal
<javito--> ok, lo hare. gracias y hasta la proxima
<javito--> dew
<cousteau> si javito-- vuelve, le habláis de -delete
<k-milogars> que maquina virtual hay para ubuntu ppc
<Karcelona> hola
<Karcelona> Tengo un problema en el apartado de la tarjeta grafica... Si alguien pudiera ayudarme por favor :S
<chewwe> k-milogars, yo uso vmware
<chewwe> Karcelona, q tarjeta es?
<Karcelona> Ati Radeon HD 5670
<k-milogars> y es para ppc
<chewwe> bajaste los drivers de ati?
<chewwe> no se q es ppc
<chewwe> Karcelona, desde la pagina de ati?
<Karcelona> he usado los que estan en los repositorios de Ubuntu y en los repositorios X updates
<Karcelona> No probé desde la web de Ati directamente
<chewwe> bajatelos de la pagina de ati
<Karcelona> Has tenido alguna experiencia similar?
<chewwe> pon en google ati drivers, y una vez en la pege de ati, busca la tuya y te la bajas
<chewwe> te bajaras un .run
<Karcelona> si
<chewwe> solo haz sh xxxxxx.run
<chewwe> y ya
<Karcelona> pero me parece que en cada actualización del kernel tendré que reconfigurarlo, no es así?
<chewwe> si, he usado atis y lo he tenido que hacer mil veces
<chewwe> no, para nada.
<chewwe> una vez nada mas
<chewwe> y tampoco seria tanto
<chewwe> has de hacer sh xxxxx.run con sudo
<Karcelona> explicare mi problema concreto... a ver si así me puedo ahorrar eso ya que ATI saca versiones cada poco tiempo y para estar a la ultima debe ser un "coñazo"
<chewwe> npo te hace falta estar a la ultima
<Karcelona> Al usar cualquier juego 3d (no se si 2D..) se keda la pantalla en negro
<chewwe> yo uso 8.04 y solo la instale una vez, y ya ha llovido, ya
<Karcelona> se escucha la musica pero no se vé nada
<chewwe> bajatela, hazme caso
<chewwe> con instalar una que te vaya bien, no tienes porq estar a la ultima mientras te funcione
<Karcelona> es mas problematico las ATI...
<Karcelona> con nvidia no pasa esto
<Karcelona> lo malo es el precio
<Karcelona> XD
<Karcelona> voy a mirar lo de la web
<chewwe> instalado el driver de ati, adios al problema
<chewwe> hazlo, que no te arrepentiras
<k-milogars> como instalo flash en un ubuntu para ppc
<chewwe> ppc es poketpc?
<chewwe> o q es ppc?
<Karcelona> ppc es lo que usaba los mac
<Karcelona> de apple
<chewwe> y no puedes instalar un .deb?
<k-milogars> no
<k-milogars> me da soporte
<Karcelona> chewwe, tu que tarjeta grafica tienes?
<chewwe> Karcelona, ati tb
<Karcelona> pero me refiero que versión
<xangua> ubuntu ya no soporta ppc
<EGCdigital> buenos dias a todos
<Karcelona> Buenas
<chewwe> Karcelona, [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
<EGCdigital> ayer le puse a una de mis laps ubuntu 11.04
<Karcelona> ok, gracias chewwe
<EGCdigital> y veo que la area de notificacion ya no aparecen los iconos
<EGCdigital> me refiero al del pidgin (por mas que este configurado) ni el xchat
<EGCdigital> si los cierro ya no se minimizan a esa area.
<chewwe> EGCdigital, 11.04 estara en contruccion todavia
<chewwe> instalate una estable
<EGCdigital> y ahora al hacer click en el icono de ubuntu sale un pequenio cuadro mas pequenio
<chewwe> 10.10, por ejemplo
<EGCdigital> ya no esta como antes.
<EGCdigital> lo cambiaron :S
<chewwe> que mania con estar a la ultima
<EGCdigital> es un equipo de pruebas.
<EGCdigital> no d produccion.
<EGCdigital> por eso les comentaba eso que me paso ayer.
<Karcelona> chewwe a veces hace falta estar a la ultima XD
<EGCdigital> si la vez pasada un wey estba en la version 7
<EGCdigital> que dice le va bien
<Karcelona> yo tengo problemas por tener una tarjeta grafica de la ultima serie (hasta hace poco, ya que a salido la serie 6)
<fzeta> see you later!!
<chewwe> imagino q asi sera, a mi no me ha hecho falta nunca, afortunadamente
<Karcelona> tambien hay algunos (me identifico) que tenemos versionitis
<Karcelona> eso ya es mas grave..
<Karcelona> XDDD
<chewwe> Karcelona, tu tarjeta andara igual con 8.04, solo q has de cargar su driver
<Karcelona> no creas
<Karcelona> según tengo entendido habria que utilizar optra version de xorg o algo asi
<chewwe> haz la prueba
<Karcelona> además
<Karcelona> hice la prueba con la 10.04... la cual se me kedaba en negro por tener de serie unos drivers que no reconocian mi grafica (hablo de los abiertos..)
<Karcelona> aunque esto ultimo no tiene mucho ke ver
<chewwe> a mi antes de cargar el driver nunca me inicio en entorno grafico. lo instale, y problema solucionado. y asi con muchas distros
<Karcelona> bueno, gracias por decirme ke hacer sobre mi problema
<Karcelona> ahora mirare como instalo el controlador desde el .run
<chewwe> pruebalo, yo creo que te ira bien
<Karcelona> buscaré algun tutorial o algo a ver ke tal
<chewwe> no tienes nada q hacer, solo acepta y ya esta.
<chewwe> q no, q es como en win. si a todo y ya
<Karcelona> no habia que instalar algunos archivos para compilar?
<Karcelona> :S
<chewwe> no, nada. mas sencillo q el mear
<k-milogars> gente instale qemur en ubuntu 10.04 para powerpc
<k-milogars> nesecito instalarle windows
<k-milogars> pero no me deja instalarlo
<Karcelona> bueno, me largo
<Karcelona> cuidense, salud
<chewwe> suerte Karcelona
<Karcelona> Gracias
<alberto> hola?
<alberto> si llegan los mensajes por favor respondan que estoy en un irc desde terminal y no se si llega o no
<mimecar> si llegan alberto
<TTNK> alberto: si llegan
<chewwe> si, alberto . llegan
<alberto> gracias
<chewwe> q estas usando, alberto ?
<alberto> bueno, ahora mi pregunta: se pueden ejecutar cosas desde la terminal no gráfica para que se abra en la gráfica
<alberto> normalmente me sale un error
<chewwe> si no inicias X, no
<chewwe> q yo sepa
<alberto> tengo X iniciada pero estoy desde las terminales no gráficas
<alberto> lo que pasa es que tengo X semibloqueado
<alberto> y creo que se arreglaría sólo ejecutando el panel etc
<alberto> pero no sé como ejecutar una cosa desde terminal para que se abra en las x
<mimecar> ejecutando el panel?
<alberto> me equivoqué
<chewwe> has probado a entrar en X con otro user?
<alberto> el panel no
<alberto> sino el metacity
<chewwe> dichoso compiz.....
<mimecar> ¿has modificado algo de compiz y ahora no arranca?
<alberto> no, se quedó bloqueado el sistema, simplemente se arreglará con reiniciar
<alberto> pero no quiero perdeér información
<mimecar> puedes probar a crear un usuario nuevo y usarlo para entrar
<alberto> bueno, intentaré eso
<mimecar> no tienes el inicio de sesión automático verdad?
<alberto> no
<mimecar> eso es bueno
<alberto> yo creo que se arreglaría con ejecutar unos simples programas para que se abrieran en x y además tengo la curiosidad de saber si se puede hacer para poder abrir programas de una sesión en otra, por ejemplo
<mimecar> alberto: primero tendrías que tener las x iniciadas
<alberto> está iniciada
<mimecar> a no ser que tengas al servidor x esperando peticiones no puedes hacer eso
<alberto> mmm
<alberto> me refiero a que estoy en una terminal no gráfica y las X están iniciadas
<alberto> no sé si se me entiende
<mimecar> si
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> alguien a instalado y configurado bonding en modo4 en ubuntu 10.04 ?
<mimecar> no conozco ese programa
<fij0> teoricamente y segun los logs y demas tengo todo bien
<fij0> pero tengo 4 placas de 1gb c/u y la velocidad de transferencia no supera 1gbps
<alberto> por cierto, como iniciaría unas nuevas X sin cerrar las que tengo, osea hablando claro, como podría cambiar de sesión desde terminal
<alberto> ?
<mimecar> alberto: abrir otro servidor x ?
<alberto> si, creo sí
<TTNK> seria cambiando como si cambiaras a otra tty me imagino, con   ctrl+alt+fX
<mimecar> fij0: la velocidad que obtienes siempre es menor que la que da el fabricante
<alberto> estoy en una tty
<TTNK> hay informacion en la red de como poder abrir otros X ademas de f7 que es el que se usa por default
<fij0> mimecar, claro pero en teoria deberia ser de 4gbps , ya qye son 4 placas en bond
<fij0> o sea 4gbps o cercano a eso
<alberto> tink, ahora mismo mis recursos de búsqueda están en modo texto agradeciría si me indicases alguna página específicaa para leerla
<TTNK> sabes ingles?
<alberto> más o menos sí
<fij0> startx deberia funcionar para abrir una x desde consola
<mimecar> el bus que las conecta admite esa velocidad?
<mimecar> alberto: que consigues abriendo otro servidor x ?
<fij0> mimecar si , te cuento, son 2 servers con 4 placas de giga c/u , interconectados con un sw de giga
<TTNK> alberto: instala links o w3m creo que es el otro, te puede servir para buscar tambien
<mimecar> si el switch es de 1 GB, ya llegas al máximo ancho de banda que puede gestionar
<chewwe> w3m. lo confirmo
<TTNK> igual estoy buscando la info, nadamas que no recuerdo mmmm bueno ahorita si encuentro algo te lo paso
<alberto> ok
<alberto> pues otra manera de abordar el problema
<cousteau> w3m ya viene instalado :)
<TTNK> alberto: http://www.astro.umd.edu/~teuben/linux/laptop-display.html   fijate en el paso 5, igual sigo buscando porque esa solucion es algo viejona, pero ve leyendo para que comprendas como se hace
<fij0> mimecar, sabes lo q es bond ?
<chewwe> fij0, james, no? el 007
<mimecar> no
<fij0> chewwe, jajajaaj casi
<fij0> en realidad es bonding
<fij0> bondX es la iface q genera
<mimecar> no está mal, explicar una definición con otra definición :P
<TTNK> fij0: quieres hacer que enren 4 conexiones por 4 tarjetas fisicas y tu maquina las maneje como si fuera 1 sola conexion no? algo por el estilo? no es balanceo de cargas?
<fij0> mimecar, sirve para unir N placas de red como si fueran una sola,
<TTNK> alberto: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/multiple-x.html
<alberto> gracias TTNK
<aguitel> erUSUL, instale una impresora epson tx125 ,el tema es que el escanner funciona si trabajo como root osea sudo iscan o sudo xsane delo contrario da error ,alguna idea?
<fij0> TTNK, claro , tiene varios modos de funcionamiento ( 6 ) depende de cual uses tenes balanceo de carga y/o tolerancia a fallos
<TTNK> alberto: startx -- :x   donde 0 es tu primer X andando y vas incrementando hasta 6 creo que es el maximo de X que puedes levantar
<alberto> osea, starrtx -- :1 por ejemplo no?
<TTNK> fij0: ah ya, no conocio sobre bonding la verdad
<alberto> (todavía estaba copiando la segunda dirección para verla)
<TTNK> alberto: asi es, te sales a tty1 por ejemplo con  ctr+alt+f1 y de ahi te logueas como tu user y le das startx -- :1
<alberto> gracias lo pruebo
<mrkcc> podrian darme una pagina para ver mas comandos
<TTNK> mrkcc: aqui hay algunos http://www.palomatica.info/juckar/linux/resumen/comandos.html
<mrkcc> gracias TTNK
<TTNK> fij0: seguro que ya revisaste logs para ver si ahi te arroja algun dato de como poder encontrar la respuesta no?
<alberto> ok TTNK, muchas gracias consegui abrir otra gráfica con el mismo usuario
<alberto> aunque no sé sulociono el bloqueo en la primera grafica
<calimacaco> hola
<calimacaco> hola
<TTNK> alberto: mata el proceso, utilizas algo para loguearte?  gdm kdm slim o algo? puedes reiniciar el demonio y que vuelva a levantar la X normalmente
<calimacaco> buen dia me puede ayudar con una instalacion de pykota
<alberto> bueno, la solución para volver a la gráfica normal es simple hago un pkill gnome, lo que pasa es que no quiero perder los datos
<chilicuil> calimacaco: que es pykota?
<calimacaco> un software para el control de impresion
<alberto> mimecar, como hago que las X "escuchen" (lo que dijiste antes)
<alberto> para otra vez aunque sea
<alberto> porque ahora no tengo tiempo para actualizar y relamente tengo el sistema muy muy inestable
<alberto> para lo que estaba acostumbrado en linux
<alberto> y entonces seguramente me pase de nuevo y sería utilil poder abrir cosas de las x desde una tty
<Tarrasquero> alberto para lanzar un programa desde las tty haz esto con las x funcionando DISPLAY=:0 programa
<alberto> GRACIAS
<Karcelona> Buenas
<alberto> funciona!!!
<alberto> gracias TTNK
<Karcelona> Tienen idea el porque los juegos 3d no los puedo ver o, simplemente, se ven en negro? Mi tarjeta grafica es una ATI HD 5670
<xangua> y tienes los drivers de tu tarjeta instalados Karcelona ¿
<Karcelona> si, he probado todos los medios
<DonaldShimoda> buenas, alguien en maverick como restaurar el boton de cambio de vistas en nautilus? no lo tengo mas, no puedo poner en modo lista los iconoes
<Karcelona> desde la web oficial, desde repositorios y desde los repositorios X updates
<Tarrasquero> Karcelona: haz paste de la salida de este comando →  lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<xangua> DonaldShimoda: menu Ver
<DonaldShimoda> xangua, y ahi que? si no aparece ni modo lista, ni nada por el estilo
<Karcelona> como pego lo que me dió?
<DonaldShimoda> ademas antes habia un icono en la toolbar que permitia cambiar desde ahi
<Karcelona> Tarrasquero, como te lo pego? directamente aqui?
<xangua> menu ver> iconos, lista, compacta DonaldShimoda
<Tarrasquero> es que es un poco largo no?
<Karcelona> un poquillo, si
<mrkcc> para pegar ctrl+shift+v
<Karcelona> lo que hay algo que no me cuadra
<Karcelona> sale que uso el controlador VGA
<Karcelona> y yo lo tengo por DVI
<Karcelona> es normal esto?
<DonaldShimoda> xangua, nada de eso aparece
<xangua> no estarás usando nautilus
<DonaldShimoda> xangua, no claro
<alberto> TTNK, GRACIAS, conseguí volver al estado anterior de que se bloqueara todo
<alberto> :-D
<DonaldShimoda> xangua, Nautilus 2.32.0
<DonaldShimoda> del acerca de
<Tarrasquero> Karcelona: mete esto en el canal /exec -o lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Karcelona> a que te refieres con meterlo en el canal?
<Karcelona> XD
<Tarrasquero> que lo saques por aqui
<DonaldShimoda> xangua, alguna idea mas?
<alberto> hasta luego y gracias mimecar y TTNK
<Karcelona> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5670] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Karcelona> 	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 21d9
<Karcelona> 	Physical Slot: 0
<Karcelona> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 68
<Karcelona> 	Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<Karcelona> 	Memory at dfac0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
<Karcelona> 	I/O ports at bc00 [size=256]
<Karcelona> 	[virtual] Expansion ROM at dfa00000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<Karcelona> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Karcelona> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<Karcelona> 	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon
<Karcelona> ups
<cousteau> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Karcelona> eso?
<DonaldShimoda> Karcelona, te van a banear or flood
<Karcelona> ostia
<Karcelona> perdonen
<Tarrasquero> nada eso es normal
<Karcelona> no vi lo del titulo para pegar textos
<Karcelona> :S
<Karcelona> perdonen, es la primera vez que me meto y no me fijé :S
<Tarrasquero> tienes 256mb de memoria es casi normal que te tire poco
<Karcelona> está mal
<Karcelona> tiene 512 mb de memoria la tarjeta
<Tarrasquero> pues aqui dice que no
<DonaldShimoda> xangua, gracias por la ayuda la verdad, muy amabke
<Karcelona> :S
<Tarrasquero> haz esto
<Tarrasquero> modprobe fglrx_pci
<Karcelona> me lo repites de nuevo, por favor? es que borré esto sin querer
<Karcelona> "limpié" todo
<Tarrasquero> modprobe fglrx_pci
<Karcelona> gracias, como la lio...
<Tarrasquero> Karcelona: solo hiciste lo que te dije no te preocupes
<cousteau> jo, Tarrasquero, no digas que pongan esos comandos, que para algo está el pastebin...
<Karcelona> FATAL: Module fglrx_pci not found. eso me sale
<Tarrasquero> estamos dando soporte
<Tarrasquero> y uBOTu-fr no le silencio
<Tarrasquero> ya se pero tenia poco tiempo para ayudarle y me tire al toro
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, aún así... era más corto poner   paste.ubuntu.com
<Karcelona> bueno no pasa nada, ya lo tengo claro como debo hacerlo eso de pegar textos ;)
<linux_> hola
<Karcelona> Tarrasquero, como puede ser que me detecte mal la memoria de la grafica.. :S
<EGCdigital> en windows no pasa eso.
<Karcelona> ya
<Karcelona> Está claro que AMD/ATI se esfuerza más en los controladores para Windows
<mimecar-away> Karcelona: en windows obtienen beneficios
<Karcelona> la cuestion ahora es que tengo una tarjeta grafica que me costó 100 euros y que no puedo ni hacer correr el tux racer...
<mrkcc> sin duda tenes razon Karcelona yo tengo uno con ubuntu y es lento grafica , pero la que trae laptop es intel 64 mb
<mimecar-away> Karcelona: ubuntu instala los drivers de ati directamente sin problema
<mrkcc> si Karcelona pero la que trae laptop es intel 64 mb es otra pc y es rapido
<Karcelona> Itenl tiene el controlador con el codigo liberado (si no me ekivoco...)
<Karcelona> *intel
<mimecar-away> los drivers de ati también están liberados
<Karcelona> pero creo ke es cosa ke la setrie 5 es bastante nueva
<Karcelona> *serie
<mimecar> puede ser
<Karcelona> lastima que con los controladores libres Radeon no haya buen rendimiento
<Karcelona> sino no tendria tampoco este problema
<Karcelona> pero no le podemos pedir mas
<mimecar> da gracias que hay gente que crea los drivers
<Karcelona> si... por eso
<mimecar> no es nada sencillo
<Karcelona> supongo... será por metodo "accion/reaccion"
<mrkcc> si doy gracias pero en fin al final desactive el grafico y lo deje asi como el otro distro que tenia
<Karcelona> nunca he intentado hacer ingenieria inversa :S
<cousteau> ah, no hay drivers privativos ati en linux?
<Karcelona> si que los hay
<mimecar> Karcelona: no, ati ha publicado información de la estructura
<Karcelona> pero no esperes que funcionen como los de NVIDIA
<mimecar> sacar cosas por prueba / error solo vale para casos muy sencillos
<cousteau> Karcelona, te refieres sin duda a los drivers 260 de nvidia y no los 96
<Karcelona> supongo ke a los 260 (los ultimos que probé eran el 170 y algo :S
<Karcelona> hace un tiempecillo
<rootp> buenas
<carlosubuntu> un root!
<rootp> por favor tengo una pregunta como hago para reproducir videos en youtube
<mimecar> instala flash
<rootp> si tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04 con soporta para ppc
<Varc> Hey gente, tengo un problemita con el software que ejecuta los .exe que instale un Anti Virus y es el que me estaba abriendo los programas ahora bien. ¿Como se llama el programa que ejecuta los .exe?
<ansy> se llama wine
<xangua> instalaste un antivirus con wine¿ o_O
<Varc> xangua: Que dices?
<Varc> No, no. Estoy bajando X-Fire a ver si lo corro pero no se ejecutan los .exe
<ansy> tienes instalado wine?
<Varc> Si
<mimecar> ¿no tienes asociados los exe a wine?
<ansy> pues pulsa boton derecho sobre el exe, te vas a propiedades y en permisos marcas la casilla permitir ejecutrar el archivo como un programa
<ansy> y si te da a elegir el programa, le dices que con wine
<ansy> a veces tienes que marcar los exe como ejecutables
<ansy> por que no te los abre
<mrkcc> o desde termine wine ejectuable.exe
<Varc> ansy: Muchas gracias funciono perfecto
<ansy> de nada ;)
<norsktrade> alguien conoce alguna aplicacion en ubuntu 10.10 para NAVEGAR SIN DEJAR IP
<norsktrade> hola a todos ¡
<mimecar> norsktrade: no existe nada que haga eso
<mimecar> solo puedes usar un proxy externo a tu red para eso
<mimecar> te irá mucho más lenta la conexión si lo haces
<norsktrade> ok muchas gracias
<mimecar> ...
<garna> hola tengo una particion de mi disco duro que derepente se quedo comocorupta me sale este mensaje Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<garna>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<garna>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<garna>        dmesg | tail  or so tengo algo que hacer para poder sacar la innformacion?
<mimecar> !paste garna
<kubot> garna: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<garna> ese es el mensaje que me sale al intentar abrir mi disco duro http://paste.ubuntu.com/559722/   hay alguna solucion?¿
<mimecar> que has hecho antes del error?
<garna> me iva perfecto pero enganche el disco duro de mis padres ya que se cargaron el so y lo enganche para recuperar sus datos pero no se porque me cargue mi ordenador tambien segun lo inicie y ahora e instalado de nuevo ubuntu respetando la particion donde tengo los datos pero la otra particion no me la habre ahora
<mimecar> puedes entrar con el live cd y comprobar si tiene errores
<mimecar> aunque por conectar otro disco duro no tiene que pasar nada
<Tarrasquero> garna: cambiaste la conexion de tu hdd de clavija?
<garna> si lo cambie
<Tarrasquero> pues vualve a ponerlo donde estaba
<garna> mmmmm vale lo voy a intentar
<Tarrasquero> ese es el error
<garna> si eso ahora os comento
<Tarrasquero> ok
<pimpam> ping
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a quienes saben escribir código html en cuti (te lo advertí Varc)
<TTNK> alguien vino a pregunar hace rato sobre bonding, ahora mi duda es si se pueden unir 2 interfaces wireless en bonding, osea que pueda conectar en 2 conexiones y tener el ancho de banda de ambos
<carlosubuntu> plugin-containe me conzume 79% de CPU
<devpunk> hala que tal todos
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-29
<cousteau> carlosubuntu, plugin-container = plugins de Firefox, básicamente flash
<carlosubuntu> ya veo ya
<carlosubuntu> pero conzume mucho
<carlosubuntu> 46 ahora
<carlosubuntu> de CPU
<dzup2> TTNK: trollazo
<m4v> TTNK: no, tendrías que hacer algo de ruteo y balance
<florencia_canall> hola a todos
<florencia_canall> alguien sabe como instalar gambas2 en Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Sadlymistaken> Tengo un problema con flash
<TTNK> m4v: con hacer el bind no basta ?
<florencia_canall> S.O.S.
<Sadlymistaken> no puedo "Escribir" en las aplicaciones flash.... es decir, puedo apretar con el raton, mover, hacer cosas... MENOS escribir
<Sadlymistaken> alguien se imagina porqué?
<dzup2> esta embrujada
<TTNK> ha
<TTNK> dork
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja dzup
<leonardo_> buenas
<florencia_canall> Hola a todos. Alguien sabe como instalar Mono en Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<TTNK> florencia_canall: mono esta instalado por default
<TTNK> o lo quitaron en el 1010?
<florencia_canall> ahh...no, lo tuve q descargar
<florencia_canall> se instalo sin problemas
<florencia_canall>  pero al intentar correr un ejemplo me sale q le falta el compilador
<dabor> florencia_canall, habre el gestor de paquetes synaptic y busca los paquetes
<dabor> cuac h
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa hace Mono?
<TTNK> Sadlymistaken: le abre las puertas a MS al mundo GNU/Linux :S ha
<florencia_canall> MONO me dice: Visual Basict.NET compiler not found (Mono 2.6.7)
<m4v> TTNK: tengo entendido que el eso es para usar 2 interfaces como si fueran una, que no es lo mismo que usar 2 conexiones de internet.
<florencia_canall> no escribí mal: dice Basict    ( con t al final )
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja que será para TTNK el "MS" jajajaja, bueno no importa
<Sadlymistaken> gracias por todo, un abrazote, sois unos soletes, WENAS NOCHEEESS!!
<TTNK> m4v: si efectivamente es para juntar 2 interfaces en una, pero si conectas ambas tarjetas por separado y luego las unes no sera la misma?
<cousteau> florencia_canall, mono está instalado (que yo sepa), lo que necesitarás será un compilador de mono
<dzup2> que es soletes
<dzup2> se escucho agresivo eso de soletes
<TTNK> soletes te solo a lifeless?
<dzup2> soletes me sono a "deshubicado"
<cousteau> dzup2, TTNK: de "sol", no de "solitario"
<dzup2> como solo de solete
<dzup2> oh
<cousteau> de "sois majos"
<florencia_canall> gracias cousteau. Donde puedo obtener el compilador ?
<dzup2> me dejas igual, que es majos heh
<cousteau> florencia_canall, está en repos, lo estoy buscando
<florencia_canall> descargué de la página otras versiones porq la 2.6.7 no la puedo encontrar
<dabor> so..tes
<cousteau> dzup2, amables, etc
<TTNK> ahhhhhhh, eso de soletes en que pais se utiliza?
<dzup2> oh, esos españoles y sus palabras raras :)
<florencia_canall> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> florencia_canall, qué ubuntu tienes?
<florencia_canall> 10.10
<florencia_canall> lo tengo instalado en una VM de VMWARE
<dzup2> TTNK: troll solete!
<TTNK> hehehe
<cousteau> instala el paquete mono-devel
<m4v> TTNK: no creo la interface "unida" tiene que tener un gateway, y no podés usar 2
<cousteau> si tienes la 10.10, ahí viene moni 2.6.7
<TTNK> porque no banean los clones del troll? cuantos dzups piensas meter?
<TTNK> m4v: ah claro tienes razon, necesita alguna aplicacion que gestione ahi que va por que interfaz :D
<florencia_canall> gracias cousteau. Creo q ya lo instalé. Lo voy a verificar
<cousteau> están todos en repos, los puedes instalar desde synaptic
<cousteau> (o a lo mejor desde el centro de software, no sé muy bien cómo va eso)
<florencia_canall> puede ser q no exista para la version 10.10
<florencia_canall> ?
<florencia_canall> encontré para la version 10.04
<florencia_canall> pero no para la 10.01
<florencia_canall> 10.10
<TTNK> fij0: pudiste hacer el bind?
<florencia_canall> ubuntu está a años luz de un XP.....  :-/
<m4v> TTNK: sí, hacer el "load balancing", se hace con tablas de ruteo, igual no vas a lograr que un archivo se descargue al doble
<m4v> salvo que uses múltiples conexiones, como en un torrent
<TTNK> florencia_canall: porque ? que es lo que quieres hacer?
<locum> dzup,
<cousteau> florencia_canall, está en repos
<TTNK> m4v: si usas algo como aria si podrias hacer que se descargue mas rapido
<cousteau> florencia_canall, a años luz en qué dirección?
<florencia_canall> perdon cousteau.....en el Gestor de paquetes Synaptic ?
<cousteau> florencia_canall, sí. O simplemente ejecuta   sudo apt-get install mono-devel
<dabor> cousteau, para atrás obvio ;-)
<dzup2> pues a la direccion del futuro no creo que dijo
<dzup2> regreso.
 * cousteau opina que es mejor aprender python
<TTNK> quieren hacer cosas en visual basic para linux? para eso es mono o estoy mal?
<florencia_canall> hola gente. gracias por ayudarme.....cousteau, ya ingresé la sentencia: sudo apt-get install mono-devel en la terminal: mono-devel ya está en su versión más reciente.
<florencia_canall> fijado mono-devel como instalado manualmente.
<florencia_canall> sigue emitiendo el mismo mensaje de error
<cousteau> ...ah, espera... de visual basic
<florencia_canall> me extraña porq el mensaje dice: Visual Basict ( con t al final )
<cousteau> estaba pensando en el compilador de mono
<cousteau> mono-vbnc?
<cousteau> prueba instalando mono-vbnc
<florencia_canall> lo acabo de encontrar en el Gestor de Synaptic
<florencia_canall> está destildado
<florencia_canall> aunq marca la version 2.6.2....intentaré obtener la última version para despues instalarla
<florencia_canall> ya q el error acusa a la version 2.6.7
<cousteau> sí... qué raro que esté la 2.6.2
<cousteau> prueba con esa, de todas formas, antes de andar instalando cosas de terceros
<florencia_canall> perfecto !!!
<florencia_canall> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!! Funcionó. Gracias Cousteau.
<florencia_canall> no puedo creerlo....
<florencia_canall> no hubiero podido resolverlo sin tu ayuda
<cousteau> me alegro :)
<florencia_canall> q version de ubuntu tienes ?
<m4v> TTNK, fij0: leí un poco el backlog, son placas pci? fijate que las placas pci normalmente comparten el mismo bus, así que uniendo 2 placas de 1gbits sería inútil porque el bus pci es de 133mb (1,1gbits). Tendrías que usar pci-e si o si
<m4v> pero pueden existir otros cuellos de botella (cpu, disco rígido, etc, etc)
<Triviox> hola?
<Triviox> alguien sabe los caneles para las charlas del dia de ubuntu
<Triviox> ?
<m4v> Triviox: se canceló.
<m4v> bleh
<clvx> hola, alguien tiene una idea de como se realizan las wallpapers como pase de diapostivas en gnome?
<Aleiex> hola empathy dejó de conectarme
<Aleiex> alguien me puede ayudar?
<xangua> un poco más de información¿
<xangua> digo empathy se conecta a varias redes
<Aleiex> msn
<Aleiex> me dice fallo en autenticacion
<Aleiex> pero la conytraseña está bien
<Aleiex> de hecho ya probé con otra cuenta y lo mismo
<xangua> sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<xangua> cambias tu cuenta en empathy de MSN a WLM
<Aleiex> xangua
<Aleiex> y como borro las configuraciones de empathy?
<Aleiex> a mi se me hace que es eso
<xangua> yo nunca dije borrar
<xangua> mmm no, microsoft cambió algo como siempre
<Aleiex> no
<Aleiex> hasta hace ratos funcionaba
<Aleiex> pero restauré gnome
<Aleiex> borrando rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<dabor> drástico
<TTNK> ha
<dabor> Aleiex, en lugar de em podr+ias haber usando mv por si algo fallaba
<dabor> cuac
<dabor> ni yo me entiendo
<dabor> en lugar de rm podrias haber usando mv por si algo fallaba (ahora si)
<Aleiex> es que le había movido tanto a mi escritorio
<Aleiex> que ya se veía re feo
<Aleiex> Agh
<Aleiex> ahora tendré que usar ptrp mensajero
<Aleiex> tanto que me gustaba el empathy
<Gargadon> empathy XD
<TTNK> no conozco empathy
<TTNK> esta padre?
<dabor> TTNK, igual que todos ;-)
<dabor> normal
<TTNK> ah, no tengo el gusto, ni sabia que existia :D
 * EGCdigital ha regresado
<EGCdigital> probemos Ubuntu 11.04
<xangua> EGCdigital: /j #ubuntu+1
<EGCdigital> hay xangua aguafiesta.
<EGCdigital> jaja ya lo se!
<EGCdigital> !op
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester P3L|C4N0 Seveas erUSUL OberonKing [GuS] effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar
<EGCdigital> !protect
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'protect'.
<Aleiex> parece que se cayó la pagina de hotmail
<EGCdigital> eww menos mal no uso jat meil
<Aleiex> yo si
<EGCdigital> sorry.
<EGCdigital> jaja oks oks m4v
<EGCdigital> no te me esponjes.
<m4v> EGCdigital: "jaja" nada. Comportate ya de una vez.
<xangua> EGCdigital: que tengas autojoin no lo mejora
<EGCdigital> no tengo autojoin
<EGCdigital> eso es para maricas.
<NeverBit> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con postfix?
<NeverBit> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con postfix?
<fij0> m4v, acabo de llegar, te cuento, en realidad es una placa pci-e de 4 puertos, en cada servidor y las pruebas las estoy haciendo con iperf o Nctcp , o sea no escribo en disco ni nada
<m4v> fij0: mmm,  no estará la pci-e funcionando en x1?
<fij0> x1 ?
<fij0> ah de velocidad
<TTNK> NeverBit: cual es tu pregunta consisa?
<fij0> m4v, mira son servers prolian ml 370 G6, ese tipo de cosas las descarte, les pego una mirada por las dudas, pero no me suena
<fij0> m4v, por otro lado , con iperf no hago mas q medir la transfer, para q usaria el bus pci ?
<m4v> fij0: y otra, la placa dice que puede transferir 1gbit en cada puerto simultáneamente? por ejemplo, muchos de los switches baratos de 1g que veo no soportan 1g en cada boca.
<jonathanhc> hola gente tengo un par de dudas primero si descargo el dvd de ubuntu que otros programas tiene aparte del paquete de idiomas y software para configuracion
<fij0> m4v, si, si lo puede hacer
<xangua> jonathanhc: ninguno, solo vienen todos los paquetes de idioma
<jonathanhc> hooo
<fij0> m4v, el problema es de conf en el server o de conf en el sw
<jonathanhc> gracias xangua
<jonathanhc> y si descargo atravez del centro de software de ubuntu y mi descarga se queda a medias tengo que volver a reiniciarla y se pierde el avance
<xangua> ¿¿
<m4v> fij0: ni idea, lo otro que te quería preguntar es como estás midiendo la transferencia? y a donde está conectada la placa esa? a otro server con la misma placa?
<fij0> m4v, los servers estan interconectados mediante un switch cisco sge2010 de 48 bocas 10/100/1000 ,
<fij0> m4v, la transferencia como te comente recien la mido con iperf o netpipe
<jonathanhc> me refiero si descargo eclipse y la descarga va por mi tad y me desconecto de internet que pasa si vuelvo a entrar para seguir descargando inicia de donde se quedo? o vuelve a iniciar
<m4v> fij0: no se me ocurre nada.
<juanantonio3> Buenas. ¿Alguien me ayuda a instalar flash en lubuntu 10.04?
<juanantonio3> ¿Nadie?
<Guest93606> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/01/28/openoffice-org-3-3-disponible-%C2%BFa-alguien-le-importa/
<Guest93606> cual es el irc de libre office en espanol?
<Guest93606> cual es el irc de libre office en espanol?
<xangua> libreoffice-es ¿
<Guest93606> xangua en freenode?
<xangua> aah no se
<Guest93606> voy a ver
<Guest93606> gracias
<xangua> ahí como que ya mero mero andas diciendo gogoleame esto :S
<Guest93606> XD
<Guest93606> es q mi internet es como el oyo
<Guest93606> no carga ni google
<Guest93606> una verguenza
<Guest93606> :S
<Guest93606> listo
<dzup1> esa no la pegas
<Guest13160> hola, que broser está integrado con kde?
<TTNK> dolphin me parece
<TTNK> o dolphin no es para ver archivos? creo que estoy confundiendo
<TTNK> hehehehe
<TTNK> konqueror?
<Guest13160> mmm
<Guest13160> konqueror es el que trae por defecto
<Guest13160> lo porbaré entonces
<Guest13160> a ver quie onda
<Guest13160> lo que si vi es que kde me va casi = que gnome
<Guest13160> y según que come muchos recursos
<Guest13160> lo unico que me quita es algo de ram
<linfo> tengo un problema con apache+php
<linfo> baje un script php
<florencia_canall> que problema tienes ?
<linfo> y antes usaba 127.0.0.1  ahora puedo usar un nombre de dominio propio y me muestra mi carpeta en donde esta instalado  el apache
<linfo> y yo nunca configure ese nombre
<linfo> te explico antes usaba http://127.0.0.1/
<linfo> y ahora puedo escribir www.tuforo.com y me sale mi index
<linfo> florencia_canall puedes digitar www.tuforovip.com
<linfo> y ver q te sale a ti
<linfo> a mi me sale los archivos que yo tengo en mi carpeta www
<florencia_canall> "Esta página web no está disponible."
<linfo> y yo cunado digito www.tuforovip.com me sale mis archivos que esta en mi carpeta www
<florencia_canall> tienes la IP ?
<linfo> el mio
<florencia_canall> el de www.tuforovip.com
<linfo> no lo tengo
<linfo> desde que baje un script php de esta pagina lo copie en mi carpeta www y le di http://127.0.0.1/script/
<Tiffon> nas
<linfo> despus de unos dias entre a la pagina y decia pagina no disponible pero hoy dia digite www.tuforovip.com me sale mis archivos de mi carpeta www
<florencia_canall> tal mal esto...
<florencia_canall> la ip es 127.0.0.1 y eso no puede ser
<linfo> si primero asi esto http://127.0.0.1/ pero ahora puedo escribir ese dominio www.tuforovip.com y no se  q pase
<florencia_canall> supongo que está mal registrado en el DNS
<florencia_canall> el 127.0.0.1 sólo puede funcionar paraa tu máquina.
<linfo> y como hago para saber eso
<linfo> si eso lo se
<tkotd> buenos dias a todos
<tkotd> tengo un problema, despues de un tiempo sin actualizar x que no entraba en linux
<tkotd> me decidí hoy a actualizar
<tkotd> pero en el proceso se me colgó el diseño grafico
<tkotd> desde una tty mate a gnome y lo restaure iniciandolo de nuevo
<tkotd> para así mantener el programa de actualización
<tkotd> en un segundo plano
<tkotd> el problema es k no se cuando acaba
<tkotd> pues no puedo abrilo
<tkotd> que me recomendais hacer?
<tkotd> no quiero dejar una actualización a medias por miedo de estropear las dependencias
<bffs> tkotd: sigue descargando ?
<bffs> mientras sigue descargando puedes dar kill al de actualizacion
<bffs> y hazlo desde consola con aptg-et
<bffs> apt-get
<tkotd> no... estaba instalando
<tkotd> solo k tenia mucho k instalar
<tkotd> 300 mb
<tkotd> pero no se si ya acabo o no
<tkotd> sinaptic m dice k hay algo utilizando los recursos
<tkotd> x lo k supongo k si
<tkotd> pero no estoi seguro
<bffs> es update-manager?
<tkotd> yo lo lanzo desde gnome
<tkotd> el gestor de actulizaciones d gnome
<bffs> y entonces puedes ver que sigue ejecutandose?
<bffs> con ps aux ?
<tkotd> si... sigue ejecutandose
<tkotd> pero la verdad es k incluso despues de acabar de actualizar
<tkotd> el gestor de actualizaciones keda abierto
<tkotd> hasta k el usuario lo cierre
<tkotd> pero yo al cerrar el anterior escritorio grafico m kede sin esa informacion
<bffs> da un apt-get update en consola
<bffs> solo para ver si dpkg esta bloqueado
<tkotd> esta bloqueado
<tkotd> bueno lo acabo de repetir y ya no esta bloqueado
<tkotd> gracias bffs
<tkotd> bueno toca reiniciar, gracias por la ayuda...
<novitololo> Buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<cmaiz82> wenas
<jmanuel_cool> buenos días
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, ¿estas?
<cousteau> creo que sí, espera que mire
<jmanuel_cool> jajajajajajajajaja
<cousteau> no me veo, pero creo que andaba por aquí, por?
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, ¿sabes algo de bash? aunque sea lo básico
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, es que quiero echarle un sustico (y de yapa ganarme una laptop) a alguien demasiado prepotente que se la pasa diciendo "el que logre inutilizarme mi máquina con un pendrive se la regalo sin hacer respaldo"
<jmanuel_cool> el tipo en cuestión usa trisquel y se las da de "sobrao" diciendo que si a cualquier autorun de cualquier pendrive
<fosco__> jmanuel_cool: llevate ubuntu en un pen, arranca con él y ejecuta un fork bomb
<cmaiz82> a no ser que tenga desactivado el boot del usb por bios con clave... xD
<jmanuel_cool> fosco__, eso es lo que hice, un "pseudo-virus" miralo y revisa a ver si esta bien: http://pastebin.com/zDWxhLz8
<jmanuel_cool> cmaiz82, para ejcutar una forkbomb no es necesario iniciar desde el pendrive
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, no sería <<EndOfFile, sin \?
<jmanuel_cool> fosco__, lo que hice fue un script en bash que a su vez crea un script, le da permisos de ejecución y lo coloca en $HOME/.config/autostart con lo que siempre se iniciará la cada vez que se inicie con ese usuario
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, siempre lo he usado asi y me funciona
<cousteau> peude, pero no hace falta
<mimecar> el soporte del canal no incluy formas de joder el ordenador de los demas
<fosco__> si eres capaz de hacer que algo se ejecute al montar la unidad por que no ejecutar directamente el fork en lugar de complicarte tanto?
<cousteau> la moraleja de la historia es: revisa siempre el código que vayas a ejecutar
<jmanuel_cool> mimecar, lo se, en realidad no lo jode, es sólo algo molesto
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, si,
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, propongo una alternativa menos bélica
<mimecar> ya, pero el objetivo es ayudar, no ver la forma de hacer lo contrario
<cousteau> usar zenity para mostrar alguna parida que contenga su nombre y algún insulto
<cousteau> mejor que una bomba de tenedores
<jmanuel_cool> fosco__, de eso se trata el autorun del pendrive, como el tipejo es tan altanero le dria que si se ejecute, entonces el script creará el hijo y ejecutará la bomba, luego se ejecutará cada vez que inicie
<cousteau> que además puede que el tío vaya de sobrao porque ha puesto un límite en el número de procesos hijos
<fosco__> jmanuel_cool: para demostrar que el sistema puede colgarse no hace falta hacerle que se cuelgue cada vez
<fosco__> eso me parece excesivo
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, eso no me servirá, lo que quiero es que el sujeto piense que tiene un virus y me entregue la mlaptop como tantas veces ha dicho
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, bueno; eso es un riesgo que debo correr aunque no creo que lo halla hecho; el lo dice en cuanto a los virus de pendrive pàra win2
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, y cómo vas a hacer que el "virus" se autoejecute al poner un pendrive?
<jmanuel_cool> fosco__, lo que quiero es que se asemeje a los molestos virus de win, por eso es que quiero que no lo deje usar la máquina; por lo menos no mientras inicie como ese usuario
<mimecar> seguir la conversación en el canal de offtopic
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, muy sencillo, lo coloco en la raiz del pendrive y le pongo como nombre "autorun"
<jmanuel_cool> chicos al OT
 * alexneb luego vengo.. a comeeee!!!
<NauTiluS1> saludos
<NauTiluS1> alguien ha usado dnsmasq?
<jmanuel_cool> fosco__, si funciona
<jmanuel_cool> va ralentizando la máquina hasta que ya no puede mas
<TheKernel> buenas
<jesuselifelet> :)
<pepe_curdele> soy abogado jurisconsulto y mancha papaeles
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> ola
<sh4dow_lucyf3r> quien sabe del algun irc que ayuden con C ?
<xangua>  /join ##c
<cmaiz82> como hago para dar permiso de ejecución a un programa que está en un cd?
<cmaiz82> intento instalar un .exe con wine
<mimecar> chmod +x
<mimecar> pero no se si te funcionará
<cmaiz82> está en un cd
<cmaiz82> solo lectura...
<cmaiz82> wine no tiene alguna opcion para leer cd?
<pepe_curdele> copia todo a un temp y dale permiso de ejecucion
<mimecar> lanzalo directamente con wine
<cmaiz82> vale nada ya lo he conseguido
<cmaiz82> me meti en desinstalar programas de wine
<cmaiz82> y en la ventana que aparece hay un boton para instalar desde diferentes lugares
<cmaiz82> gracias por las sugerencias
<cmaiz82> :)
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<cmaiz82> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola cmaiz82
<alberto> hola
<alberto> ¿Me podéis ayudar, por favor? Es que no sé cómo añadir una entrada de Windows 7 en grub, en Ubuntu 10
<erAbuelo> alberto: en teoria si ya estaba instalado el w7 deberia hacerlo el solito
<alberto> erabuelo no
<erAbuelo> sino prueba:
<erAbuelo> sudo os-prober
<alberto> erabuelo no estaba instalado
<erAbuelo> sudo update-grub
<erAbuelo> o sudo update-grub2
<alberto> erabuelo muchas gracias
<erAbuelo> dnd
<pepe_curdele> erAbuelo, como esta la abuela?
<erAbuelo> pm
<cmaiz82> hoy no era el dia ubuntu user?
<mimecar> lo pondrá en el topic
<tarrasquero> buenas
<Viotrix> hola..?
<mimecar> hola
<Viotrix> Buenas mimecar, sabes tu donde se puede acceder a las charlas sobre el dia ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿no lo pone en el topic?
<cmaiz82> no
<xangua> no se canceló mimecar¿
<Viotrix> dejo la pc pero queda el irc abierto, si alguien sabe agradezco la info
<mimecar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<mimecar> #ubuntu-charlas
<cmaiz82> una pregunta, porque mi ubuntu no usa para nada el swap?
<Tarrasquero> cmaiz82: por que no te hace falta
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> es para trabajos muy muy especificos
<cmaiz82> ahhmm
<mimecar> cmaiz82: ¿como sabes que no lo está usando?
<cmaiz82> mi profesor dijo que el swap es necesario para algunas cosas
<cmaiz82> pero no me explicó mucho mas
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: yo uso conki y no trabaja nunca
<cmaiz82> mimecar, poniendo el comando free
<cmaiz82> yo desde que lo instalé no ha usado ni 1bit de swap
<cmaiz82> jeje
<Tarrasquero> cmaiz82: a menos que tu sepas
<Tarrasquero> al menos que tu sepas
<cmaiz82> correcto, a menos que yo sepa...
<cmaiz82> y hay alguna forma de comprobar el funcionamiento correcto del swap?
<mimecar> en la hibernación se usa
<Tarrasquero> cmaiz82: eso es irelevante
<mimecar> si el sistema la necesita la usará
<cmaiz82> no uso hibernación
<mimecar> siempre que hayas definido una partición de swap claro
<cmaiz82> o apagado o encendido
<cmaiz82> eje
<cmaiz82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559950/
<cmaiz82> si si tengo
<mimecar> eso lo único que dice es que en ese momento no está usando swap
<cmaiz82> si si claro
<cmaiz82> pero nunca veo que lo use
<dabor> cmaiz82, no necesitas comprobar el funcionamiento, si swap está habilitado funciona
<mimecar> tienes la ventana con free recargandose todo el rato?
<cmaiz82> no mimecar
<cmaiz82> me refería las veces que lo miro siempre esta usado 0
<cmaiz82> a lo mejor debí dejar menos espacio para swap
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: yo si lo tengo en conky y ya te digo no lo vi señalar nada
<dabor> cmaiz82, dale una leida a modificar el valor de swapiness (google)
<Tarrasquero> !google swapiness
<kubot> [COMO] Disminuir el uso de la Swap y acelerar a Ubuntu | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/61487>; como deshabilitar las paginacion - Foros del Web: <http://www.forosdelweb.com/f41/como-deshabilitar-las-paginacion-699934/>; BiohzR-Mod CM3 (base cyanogen)App2ext automaticas, Nuevos iconos ...: <http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=162654&page=2>; Instalando un nuevo (2 more messages)
<dabor> cmaiz82, si deshabilitas el swap no vas a notar diferencia en el uso normal (sudo swapoff -a)
<cmaiz82> Disminuir el uso de la Swap y acelerar a Ubuntu?
<cmaiz82> entonces para que sirve exactamente?
<dabor> cmaiz82, mucho título poco resultado
<cmaiz82> la verdad no lo entiendo muy bien
<mimecar> eso de que aumenta el rendimiento...
<Tarrasquero> cmaiz82: solo son resultados de busqueda google
<dabor> cmaiz82, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espacio_de_intercambio
<hulex_ar> hola. alguien me puede decir como traducir sofa statistics al español?
<mimecar> ¿que programa es ese?
<TTNK> cmaiz82: si te interesa saber sobre la swap te recomiendo que leas esto   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swap
<cmaiz82> gracias TTNK
<dabor> hulex_ar, sofa estadisticas
<cmaiz82> estoy leyendo aun el link de dabor
<hulex_ar> yes
<cmaiz82> sabeis como cambiar el lenguaje del thunderbird?
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<cmaiz82> me lo he instalado de los repositorios pero viene en ingles
<xangua> sistema>admon>soporte de idiomas
<cmaiz82> parece que funciona
<cmaiz82> gracias xangua
<mimecar> cmaiz82: no tenias todo el sistema en inglés?
<cmaiz82> no
<cmaiz82> lo tengo todo en español
<cmaiz82> pero no se porque al instalar thunderbird se ha descargado e instalado en ingles
<weeifuh> a mi me pasó tambien con una maquina en el trabajo
<Tarrasquero> cmaiz82: eso es siempre asi
<Tarrasquero> hay que instalar el idioma mano
<weeifuh> parece que no se selecciona automaticamente la traduccion
<Tarrasquero> no
<cmaiz82> bueno, no es muy importante
<weeifuh> igual es de fácil solucion
<weeifuh> :-)
<cmaiz82> sip
<javila> Tengo una duda,no se si se puede hacer:    recibir internet por wifi y compartirle por la tarjeta de red integrada???
<javila> Se puede hacer eso con el 10.10 ???
<Tarrasquero> javila: creo que si
<Tarrasquero> aunque yo nunca lo hice
<javila> Hola Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> hi
<cmaiz82> me marcho, nos vemos mas tarde familia!
<Tarrasquero> bay
<javila> Jajajj yo se de red a wifi pero no de wifi a red :(
<javila> Bueno solo paciencia y seguro que alguien sabe y me ayuda.
<Tarrasquero> modo promiscuo o algo asi
<Tarrasquero> iwconfig
<javila> Pienso que debe ser algo sencillo...... tipo win boton derecho no creo que sea necesario promis...iw.etc
<Tarrasquero> :/
<Vioxtri> Sigo tratando de averiguar si hoy es el dia del usuario ubuntu, o algo asi, por lo que iban a haber charlas en el irc; alguien sabe algo?
<colo> javila, quizas te ayude: http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<Vioxtri> soy nuevo en irc; jamás lo use en realidad..alguien sabe algo sobre dichas charlas? desde ya mil gracias!!
<mimecar> Vioxtri: se han cancelado
<Vioxtri> es seguro entonces? gracias mimecar!!!
<Vioxtri> una pena en realidad,,gracias por la info.
<javila> toi en ello colo ,gracias.
<mimecar> no había suficientes personas para dar las charlas
<colo> javila, de nada
<fzeta> hi
<Vioxtri> y esto de ser en el irc no se que tanto ayuda, será una red clasica y todo; pero la verdad que para quien no la ha utilizado no es tan amigable al comienzo :S
<Tarrasquero> Vioxtri: como casi tod
 * Tarrasquero opina todo lo contrario
<javila> Opsssssss no me vale colo eso si se hacerle,pero justo quiero lo contrario>>>recibo wifi y comparto por rj ¡¡¡¡
 * xangua tentado a probar thunderbird
 * Tarrasquero prefiere mutt :)
<Vioxtri> bueno, hasta la vuelta, nos vemos..saludos!
<Tarrasquero> bay
<colo> javila, fiajte ahi espero que te sirva http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/97468
<TTNK> Vioxtri: quisieras que fuera un chat con video llamada o que se pudieran conectar a tu computadoa y arreglarte los problemas directamente?
<javila> colo, gracias lo probare aun pareciendo extraño.
<Vioxtri> gracias ttnk pero no tengo problemas en este momento..
<Vioxtri> simplemente estaba buscando las charlas que se iban a hacer ajajaj me habia quedado minimizado el xchat por eso no sali..acabo de darme cuenta..
<txomon> buenas!
<weeifuh> tardes!
<txomon> jajajaja xD
<txomon> alguien sabe como utilizar una variable en un texto plano?
<txomon> quiero decir
<txomon> cuando utilizas flags
<txomon> normalmente, EOF y eso, como hacer para que use una varianble?
<weeifuh> eer no te capto ¿que es lo que estas intentando hacer?
<txomon> un script
<txomon> que me personalize el sistema
<mimecar> un texto plano no tiene variables
<txomon> stoy haciendo un script, y quiero parchear el archivo de configuración del grub
<weeifuh> mmh script de bash? sería como $VARIABLE o ${VARIABLE}
<mimecar> saca el texto y mete el contenido en una variable de la shell
<chasis> como puedo matar dpkg? he intentado kill -9 y no se va
<chasis> ya vuelvo
<fosco_> chasis: no es buena idea cerrar así el gestor de paquetes
<chasis> entonces dime como porque
<chasis> no me permite abrir el syanptic
<chasis> ni nada
<chasis> y no me instala lo que estaba instalando, trabado total
<txomon> bien, mimecar me has dado una idea,... ahora os enseño
<fosco_> debes tener algun proceso abierto, el centro de software o el gestor de actualizaciones
<fosco_> espera a que terminen
<chasis> no, no tengo ninguno, de echo esos no se abren por el dpkg
<fosco_> chasis: yo para estar seguro de no romper el sistema de paquetes reiniciaria el sistema
<chasis> si, eso haré
<fosco_> matar el dpkg directamente podria causar algun problema
<mimecar> seguramente ya tendrá problemas al reiniciar
<colo> en synaptic me aprecen 2 linux-headers 2.6-32.28-55 como instalados, cuando trato de eliminar uno de ellos tambien me marca para eliminar linix-header-generic 2.6.32.28.31 instalado, este aparece con un signo de exlamacion gris, alguien sabe que pasa si los elimino?
<fosco_> colo: los headers son necesarios para ciertos paquetes, como drivers propietarios, para compilar...
<mimecar> colo: en principio solo se usan para compilar el kernel
<colo> fosco_, mimecar en realidad tendria que funcionar con solo uno?
<mimecar> en teoría so
<mimecar> si
<fosco_> colo: no, si tienes 2 es que necesitas 2
<fosco_> seguramente uno es un paquete virtual q hace referencia al otro
<mimecar> pero si usas algo que necesita recompilarse con el kernel no los podrás quitar
<colo> fosco_, pero a medida que actualiza la lista sigue creciendo
<txomon> nunca quiteis las cabeceras de un kernel que estais usando
 * cousteau no sabe exactamente para qué son las cabeceras
<colo> txomon, esta bien pero como se cuales son las cabecers
<mimecar> cousteau: compilar el driver de nvidia por ejemplo
<mimecar> colo: tienes tan poco espacio en el disco que necesitas quitar las cabeceras?
<cousteau> aahm, así que sí que servía para eso... yo creí que eran paranoias mías
<colo> y porque aparece con el signo de exclamacion en gris?
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<txomon> colo: cuando pone linux-headers
<txomon> son cabeceras
<colo> txomon, y es necesario tenerlas a todas las que se van actualizando, se juntan muchos mb con el tiempo
<txomon> solo el kernel que uses
<txomon> colo: yo por ejemplo solo suelo utilizar el ultimo. por lo tanto, voy desinstalando todos los anteriores
<colo> txomon, entiendo eso, lo ideal dicen que es dejar 2 eso es lo que intento
<txomon> colo: aunque lo haga por línea de comandos, mimecar me dijo una vez una manera sencilla de quitar los anteriores
<colo> si con synaptic
<mimecar> a si :P?
<txomon> mimecar: sep xDD hace mucho
<txomon> colo: si creo que era asi, me dijo algo de quitar automaticamente o algo asi
<colo> cierto
<txomon> si no, siempre lo puedes hacer a mano
<colo> casi siempre lo hago por consola, solo costumbre pero es mas sencillo por synaptic
<txomon> (como se me olvido como me dijo mimecar y como ademas en mis servers no tengo X,... pues lo hago con apt-get purge)
<txomon> lo mejor es que hagas
<txomon> apt-get purge linux-
<txomon> y le des al tabulador un par de veces
<txomon> ahi te aparece todo lo que tienes
<colo> linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic             2.6.32-25.45                                    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86
<colo> ese seria el kernel, no?
<fosco_> si
<txomon> si, pero recuerda quitar las cabeceras!
<txomon> haz uname -a
<txomon> y mira que version utilizas
<txomon> y luego, empieza a hacer la desinstalacion de los más pequeños alos  mas grandes (en versiones)
<colo> Linux colo-laptop 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<weeifuh> jojo estoy borrando dos kernel y se van a liberar 458MiB :D
<fosco_> mucho cuidado con quitar kernels
<colo> txomon, de la versiones mas viejas a las mas nuevas, no?
<txomon> colo: no es necesario, pero yo te lo aconsejo para que no se te olvide nada
<weeifuh> recomendable es dejar las dos más actuales
<weeifuh> o sea la que estas usando hoy y la anterior
<weeifuh> por si acaso fallara algo con el kernel actual
<colo> txomon, si ademas es la forma mas ordenada
<Guest3093> hola, uso kde y no puedo hacer funcionar kmess
<Guest3093> se conecta y al segundo manda un mensaje de s eha perdido la conexión
<Guest3093> alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<weeifuh> el servidor web puede estar caído
<colo> txomon, de ahi cuales deberia borrar? http://img51.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img51/4072/pantallazozo.png
<Guest3093> weeifuh kopete si se conecta
<weeifuh> a lo mejor no implementa algun protocolo nuevo o característica nueva y por eso se desconecta
<weeifuh> tienes la ultima version?
 * weeifuh no tiene idea qué es kmess
<weeifuh> hace un tiempo atrás pidgin tuvo un problema con los certificado SSL del messenger
<txomon> colo: estas utilizando la 25... por lo tanto, lo de de viejas a antiguas no vale para tu caso. Te diría que reiniciaras en la mas actual y luego desinstalaras las mas antiguas
<weeifuh> y no dejaba conectarse
<weeifuh> no se como funciona kmess pero debe haber alguna solución en algun blog
<colo> txomon, como reinicio en la mas actual?
<txomon> colo: tienes grub no?¿
<colo> mmm no se
<Guest3093> cual es el mejor mensajero qu ehay?
<txomon> haz esto
<colo> ok
<txomon> colo: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<txomon> colo: y pegalo en el pastebin
<colo> ok
<txomon> (la forma mas facil es redirigiendo la salida a un archivo)
<txomon> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg > ~/Escritorio/pastebin
<txomon> asi te aparecera en un archivo en el escritorio que se llama pastebin
<fosco_> Guest3093: no hay un "mjor" a mi me gusta empathy
<fosco_> mejor*
<colo> txomon, ese archivo se puede subir al paste?
<txomon> lo puedes abrir para copiarlo
<txomon> con un doble click
<txomon> es mas facil que copiar de terminal
<colo> txomon, http://pastebin.com/dni7dtC6
<txomon> uyuyuyuy ... uy
<txomon> ejecuta esto con sudo
<txomon> update-grub
<colo> txomon, listo
<txomon> oki
<txomon> cuantas entradas ha encontrado?
<colo> 3
<txomon> como que 3? ha encontrado los diferentes kernels?
<colo> solo 1
<colo> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic
<colo> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-25-generic
<colo> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<txomon> jo...
<txomon> erUSUL: alguna idea?
<colo> cual es el problema?
<txomon> colo: la cosa es que tienes unos cuantos kernels...
<txomon> y no te los reconoce..
<txomon> lo unico
<colo> ahhh
<txomon> ¿como has instalado los otros?
<txomon> por que no son de Ubuntu...
<txomon> al menos no de las actualizaciones normales
<colo> supongo que cuando se actualiza
<txomon> no estan en el apt-get
<colo> como llegaron entonces?
<txomon> colo: solo hay hasta la 25...
<txomon> colo: ni idea...
<colo> jajajja
<txomon> desinstalalos, total, ni los puedes usar
<txomon> al final seria desinstalar
<txomon> el 27
<txomon> el 28
<colo> todos los superiores a linux-headers 2.6.32.25
<txomon> ahhhh+
<txomon> espera
<txomon> me acabo de dar cuenta
<txomon> de una cosa muy importante...
<txomon> solo tienes cabeceras!
<txomon> no tienes kernels!
<colo> los correspondientes a los numeros superiores al 25 quieres decir?
<txomon> pues si, desinstala las cabeceras de lasque no tengan kernel
<txomon> a ver, entiendes que hay 3 cosas dentro del kernel?
<txomon> 1º la imagen compilada que es la que se ejecuta (solo tienes una, la 25)
<colo> el linux-headers y que mas?
<txomon> que es la image
<txomon> 2º los linux-headers, que son las cabeceras para poder compilar cosas en la misma versión
<colo> aja
<txomon> 3º los linux-headers-generic, que son lo mismo que los anteriores
<txomon> por lo tanto,solo tienes que mantener las que tengas al menos las 2 primeras
<txomon> si tienes solo la 2ª, entonces no te vale para nada
<colo> ok, entonces los superiores al 25 volarian
<txomon> es necesario tener la 1ª y o la 2ª o la 3ª
<txomon> sep
<txomon> ya se que podia decir esto, pero es para que a partir de ahora tengas un criterio
<colo> txomon, sabes que no se porque pero no quise borrar la linux-headers 25 porque entendia que las superiores no correspondian en numeracion con el kernel, menos malll
<colo> txomon, en la pc de escritorio siempre borraba las anteriores y nunca tuve problemas pero siempre me aparecia el kernel mas las cabeceras correspondientes
<colo> alguien me dijo que la ultima era la 25 pero yo tenia otras mas actuales y no entendia
<txomon> claro, pero lo que sigo sin entender es de donde han salido esas cabeceras-..-
<txomon> has estado descargandote algo del kernel.org?
<colo> la verdad que no se, he descargado tantas cosas
<txomon> colo: has intentado compilarte tu propio kernel?
<colo> no no lllego ni a palos hasta ahi
<txomon> jajaj ok
<colo> ni lo voy a intentar nuevamente jajjaja
<txomon> esa sería una razón para tener esas cabeceras
<colo> solo es broma, no tengo idea de como empezar
<colo> txomon, quizas he agregado algo a synaptic, podria ser?
<txomon> pues ... si has agregado un repositorio que te dan las ultimas versiones de kernel .org... pues supongo que si
<colo> como lo quito si lo tengo?
<txomon> puf...
<txomon> a ver
<txomon> en teoria los repos estan en
<txomon> /etc/apt/sources.list
<txomon> si me mandas lo que hay dentro te puedo decir que es lo que tienes raro
<colo> ok
<colo> txomon, http://img64.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img64/5109/pantallazo1si.png
<txomon> ,,, me lo puedes pasar por pastebin? (el de ubuntu mejor, que es mas limpio) (el link está arriba)
<colo> ok
<colo> abro los archivos y te los copio?
<colo> son 3
<txomon> ¿?
<txomon> solo uno
<txomon> el sources.list
<colo> dentro hay 3 archivos
<txomon> no no
<txomon> el sources.list es un archivo
<txomon> el sources.list.d es un directorio
<txomon> el importante es el archivo
<colo> el sources.list me figura como una carpeta y dentro de ella hay 3 archivos, tipo texto uno de ellos esta vacio
<colo> el otro contiene esta linea: # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu lucid main
<txomon> y el 3ro¿?
<colo> y el otro esta: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<txomon> ese
<txomon> ese es el que te está instalando kernels nuevos
<colo> ajja
<txomon> mira a ver para que sirve
<colo> ?
<txomon> ya estoy yo en ello
<colo> para el vlc puede ser
<txomon> parece que es una personal package archive de los de kernel
<txomon> nop, para el vlc es el otro
<txomon> de los de kernel.org*
<txomon> lo mejor es que comentes la línea de ese archivo
<colo> asi #
<txomon> sep
<colo> eso lo deja inactivo?
<txomon> si
<txomon> luego haz un
<txomon> update (apt-get)
<txomon> ya he encontrado para que sirve
<txomon> mira
<txomon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<colo> miro
<colo> pequeño problema no se ingles
<colo> jajjaj
<txomon> jaja
<txomon> basicamente
<colo> txomon, no me deja comentarlo, tendria que hcerlo como root
<colo> no se puede eliminar?
<txomon> es para pruebas entre el kernel que hacen los de kernel.org y el que hacen los de ubuntu
<txomon> tienes que ser root
<txomon> es como usar el synaptic
<txomon> pero en raw
<colo> entiendo, mu claras tus explicaciones
<txomon> xD eres la primera persona que me dice que doy explicaciones claras xDD
<txomon> mi novia no se lo cree
<colo> no te agrandes jajajajaj
<colo> pero si fueron muy claras señal de alguien que sabe de lo que habla
<txomon> jajaja gracias
<Guest3093> hay alguna alternativa a kpackagekit?
<mimecar> la consola
<txomon> yo empecé hace 2 años con ubuntu
<mimecar> o instalar synaptic
<txomon> ah pero estas con kde?
<colo> txomon, y linux ?
<txomon> todo, empece con todo esto hace 2 años
<txomon> 1 año antes de entrar a la uni
<colo> si? y como sabes tanto?
<Guest3093> txomon yo empecé solito en linux
<Guest3093> nadie me ayudó en nada
<colo> uso ubuntu desde la 7.10 y no se nada
<txomon> Guest3093: yo tambien
<Guest3093> bueno, san google
<colo> buaaa
<txomon> colo: pues basicamente... queriendo aprender a programar
<colo> txomon, entiendo hay que estudiar mucho y ordenadamente
<txomon> colo: primero vas aprendiendo a conseguir que el ordenador funcione con ubuntu, cuando lo consigues
<txomon> colo: para nada... solo querer que te salga algo
<txomon> colo: por ejemplo yo tengo un servidor casero que lo utilizo como servidor web y como repositorio de git...
<mimecar> colo: no hace falta estudiar para usar ubuntu
<colo> txomon, es verdad, solo que la 10.04 se la instale a la eee701 y salio andando todo
<txomon> y me costó muchisimo al principio... pero a base de leer...
<txomon> mimecar: cierto
<colo> mimecar, para usar ubuntu no, pero para manejarse por consola como pancho por su casa entiendo que si
<txomon> colo: aunque si quieres, te puedo pasar unos apuntes que me han dado este año que son definitivos para aprender a utilzar algo mas ... efectivamente la shell
<mimecar> colo: puedes trabajar sin usar la consola
<txomon> mimecar: ... es mejor en consola
<mimecar> y los comandos básicos de consola en 1 hora ya los usas
<txomon> cierto
<colo> mimecar, es verdad pero la consola te enseña algo mas del sistema
<colo> txomon, pasamelos cuando quiera, me gusta mucho leer sobre linux
<txomon> además están en castellano ^^
<Guest3093> la verdad yo solo le veo utilidad a la consola para instalar cosas
<colo> txomon, una vez comentado deja de funcionar, y si lo borro?
<Guest3093> para el resto es mejor en modo gráfico
<mimecar> Guest3093: se pueden instalar cosas en el entorno gráfico
<txomon> Guest3093: para programar kernel... yo utilizo el eclipse... pero lo demas... todo consola
<Guest3093> mimecar ya se que s epuede, pero es más rpudo y cionsume menos recursos en consola
<txomon> colo: yo lo dejaría comentado por si las moscas
<txomon> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=explorer&chrome=true&srcid=0B3-WS2ag4JUkZjQ4ODRjNWUtNTllNy00OTgwLWIzM2EtODViZDdkZmNlNmIx&hl=en
<colo> txomon, ok
<mimecar> si quieres instalar un programa da lo mismo los recursos que consuma
<cousteau> Guest3093, es más fácil, sobre todo a la hora de dar instrucciones, usar la consola
<mimecar> si te preocuparan los recursos no usarias entorno gráfico
<txomon> colo: ahi te he dejado el link, descargatelo por si acaso... y buen provecho!
<Guest3093> mimecar los recursos interesan cuando usas un semprom 2 ghz
<colo> supongo que es cuestion de gustos dijo una vieja y le puso dulce de leche al locro
<colo> txomon, muchisimas gracias lo voy a descarga ya
<mimecar> el consumo del gestor de paquetes es despreciable
<txomon> Guest3093: si te interesan tanto los recursos, te compilas tu propio kernel
<Guest3093> mimecar, pero a veces el gestor d epaquetes nunca instala, se cuelga
<Guest3093> por eso a consolaso me gusta mas
<txomon> el entorno de ventanas es de lo que mas consume
<Guest3093> es mas seguro
<mimecar> si se te cuelga el gestor de paquetes, en la consola pasa lo mismo
<Guest3093> no, no pasa
<txomon> haz ctrl+alt+F1 y ya veras, eso si que es modo nativo
<Guest3093> oye y como regresas al modo grafico
<txomon> ctrl+alt+F7 o F8... vete probando
<txomon> tienes hasta 8 terminales creo
<txomon> solo que una lo ocupa el entorno gráfico
<Guest3093> txomon y las terminales consumen recursos?
<Guest3093> como las desactivo?
<txomon> si están abiertas si
<txomon> sino, no
<mimecar> Guest3093: no seas exagerado
<Guest3093> xD
<mimecar> ¿usas compiz?
<Guest3093> es que me gusta que mi equipo vuele
<txomon> Guest3093: no consumen si no estas logueado
<Guest3093> no uso commpiz
<Guest3093> pero si uso kde
<Guest3093> aunque no noto mucha diferencia
<Guest3093> con gnome
<txomon> Guest3093: entonces no utilizarias entorno grafico
<mimecar> kde consume más recursos
<txomon> mimecar: (y es raro XD)
<Guest3093> mimecar solo noto un aumento en ram
<Guest3093> en procesamiento es lo mismo
<mimecar> Guest3093: esos son recursos
<txomon> la ram, cuanto mas vacia, significa que el SO menos recursos consume
<Guest3093> de hecho cosa rara, la temperatura de mi laptop es mas baja usandop kde que gnome
<Guest3093> pensé que sería al revez
<mimecar> txomon: y que no estas usando la potencia del ordenador
<txomon> mimecar: no tiene porqué
<txomon> la potencia se mide con lo ocupados que esten los procesadores
<txomon> por ejemplo, cuando utilizas el boinc, la taréa ocupa 30Mb de ram, pero te ocupa los 4 nucleos al 98% de lo posible
<cousteau> txomon, son 2 cuellos de botella distintos
<cousteau> RAM, CPU, acceso a disco, ancho de banda...
<txomon> (es un programa de investigación de computacion distribuida)
<Guest3093> txomon pues nos e que será pero en este momento tengo exactamente abierto las mismas aplicaciones de siempre, y la temperaatura está mas baja que con gnome+
<txomon> Guest3093: no creo que sean las mismas
<txomon> haz
<txomon> ps -eF
<cousteau> si te quedas corto de 1, tienes problemas
<txomon> cousteau: toda la razón
<Guest3093> txomon en serio que es mas baja
<Guest3093> 5 grados menos
<Guest3093> iinculos l parte donde esta el disipador4 no está tan caliente como de costumbre
<cousteau> Guest3093, porque estará el ventilador en marcha todo el rato
<Guest3093> pero creo que es porque en gnomne tenia activado compiz a full
<cousteau> (o no... pero vamos, que también podría ser)
<txomon> ...
<mimecar> normal
<txomon> tu también...
<mimecar> compiz usa muchos recursos
<Guest3093> pues da =
<Guest3093> me aburrieron los efectos del compiz
<txomon> yo por ejemplo no utilizo compiz, que sino no funciona el Alt+Intro para hacer la pantalla completa
<Guest3093> a demas se ven feos en kde
<txomon> ni el windows+Mç
<Guest3093> las ventanas tambaleantes no se ven =
<Guest3093> etc
<mimecar> Guest3093: kde no usa compiz
<mimecar> usa su propio motor
<Guest3093> mimecar pero si se puede
<Guest3093> yo lo hice
<mimecar> pero no tiene sentido usarlo
<mimecar> el motor de kde está más optimizado para ese escritorio
<Guest3093> si,
<Guest3093> entonces es mejor kade con su motor que gnome con compiz
<Guest3093> por lo que veo
<mimecar> son diferentes
<mimecar> por defecto no está activado en kde
<Guest3093> como hago para actualizar a kde 4.6 en 10.04?
<Guest3093> alguien sabe?
<mimecar> Guest3093: deberías esperar a que lo ponga ubuntu
<mimecar> solo cambian las notificaciones y un par de cosas respecto a la 4.5
<Guest3093> mimecar pues yo lo veo mas bonito
<Gargadon> Guest3093: igual no esperes que en la 10.04 lo integren, a menos que sea por un PPA
<mimecar> la apariencia no tiene muchos cambios
<Guest3093> Gargadon, hojala si lo integren porque a mi el 10.10 me daba muchos problemas
<Gargadon> Guest3093: no porque es un LTS
<Guest3093> sobre todo con la tarjeta innalambrica que nunca la pude hacer funcionar
<colo> txomon, sabes que con el ultimo kernel el 28 que tenia cuando encendi la maquina salian alrdedror de las letras un contono verde fosforecente alrededor jajjaja
<Gargadon> donde si lo meterán de seguro es en el 11.04
<txomon> cl
<txomon> colo: xDDD
<colo> txomon, del logo de ubuntu
<colo> txomon, daba un poco de miedo
<txomon> colo: eso puede ser por un error al cargarse... no se, tampoco me he metido nunca en ello
<colo> txomon, a veces arrancaba sin iconos
<txomon> colo: algunas veces al mio le costaba ... pero era algo raro
<Guest3093> to a veces tenía problemas similares cuando instalaba
<Guest3093> cosa rara
<Guest3093> lo solucioné quemando el iso a 4x
<txomon> por ejemplo, ahora me pasa una cosa extrañísima, tengo un modem 3G integrado en el portatil, y ubuntu solo me lo reconoce cuando reinicio desde windows
<colo> Guest3093, no es problema de iso antes nunca lo habia hecho
<mimecar> txomon: será que windows lo deja activado cuando reinicia
<Guest3093> Gyest3093, = a veces me arancaba sin iconos cuando apagaba mal el equipo
<txomon> mimecar: eso ya supongo... lo que pasa es que no puedo hacerlo funcionar si no es así
<colo> Guest3093, si eso pasa
<colo> txomon, como cuando reinicias desde windows?
<txomon> colo: no, quiero decir, que si no me logueo en windows, le doy a reiniciar y arranco en ubuntu, no hay manera de usar el 3
<txomon> 3G
<zer0x> * Guest5222 se ha marchado (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<zer0x> * killman se ha marchado (Client Quit)
<zer0x> * killman (~killman@186.3.10.3) ha entrado en #yarolinux
<zer0x> * killman se ha marchado (Changing host)
<zer0x> * killman (~killman@unaffiliated/killman) ha entrado en #yarolinux
<zer0x> * killman se ha marchado (Quit: reboot)
<Guest3093> txomon es problema de drivers
<Guest3093> txomon pero si te detecta cuando conectas el dispositivo, entonces simplemente re intenta hasta que s econecte
<txomon> Guest3093: ya supongo.. pero no se como reportar el bug...
<m4v> zer0x: que pasa?
<txomon> Guest3093: no lo reconoce
<colo> txomon, ahora entendi, y si cuando esta activo probas recordar los programas en ejecucion?
<colo> txomon, antes de salir de ubuntu
<zer0x> saben como postiar , en varios foros al mismo tiempo en linux ?
<m4v> zer0x: que pasa?
<mimecar> zer0x: no puedes hacerlo
<txomon> colo: el problema va mas abajo que los programas, será que los modulos de kernel no están bien adaptados
<txomon> para inicializarlo
<colo> txomon, y buscaste info sobre el dicho modulo
<m4v> zer0x: para? quieres spamear foros?
<txomon> si, pero la cosa es que está cargado, pero no funciona
<Guest3093> txomon, si no lo detecta es un problema de drivers
<Guest3093> no hay mas
<zer0x> quiero ganar plata subiendo archivos
<txomon> Guest3093: lsusb me lo detecta
<zer0x> y asi me soluciono un poco ese problema
<Guest3093> o tal vez el kernel no carga correctamente lso drivers de tu sdispositivo
<m4v> zer0x: no es tema de este canal, pregunta en otra parte.
<txomon> el modulo qcserial está cargado
<zer0x> pero man
<zer0x> si no te pregunto como hacerlo
<txomon> Guest3093: me da a mi que va a ser la segunda
<zer0x> te estoy preguntando que aplicacion existe
<Guest3093> zer0x subiendo archivos nunca ganaras dinero, deja d eperder tu tiempo
<mimecar> zer0x: lo tendrás que hacer todo a mano
<Guest3093> no te das cuenta que te pagan centavos
<Guest3093> $0.01 usd
<zer0x> guest - tu no sabes nada
<Guest3093> que es eso?
<Guest3093> no pierdas tu timepo y busca eun empleo real
<colo> jajajjaja
<zer0x> no pienso vivir de esto , al año se saca dinero suficiente para vacacionar
<Guest3093> zer0x solo que subas porno
<Guest3093> no veo otra forma
<julian> Guest3093, xD
<mimecar> zer0x: no hay ninguna aplicación que haga eso, tendrás que hacerlo a mano
<Guest3093> si hay aplicaciones y bots
<m4v> zer0x: una aplicación así sería como mínimo cuestionable y ilegal como mucho. Vete a otra parte.
<Guest3093> pero te los detecta como spam y flood
<julian> zer0x, todo es posible.. haz tu propia aplicación.
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> esto se sale del soporte de los programas normales
<m4v> por favor volvamos al soporte
<zer0x> m4v por que me hechas , si yo no soy delicuente
<zer0x> xD
<txomon> si, que mi modem no funciona xD
<Guest3093> zer0x, hay una forma mas facil d eganar dinero sin trabajar; sube varios keyloggers y roba cuentas d epaypal, banco etc
<zer0x> en windows eso se hace sin problemas de legalidad xD
<mimecar> Guest3093: dejalo ya
<txomon> si, que al final lo va ahacer
<Guest3093> oigan por que no me loggea con el nombre que tengo?
<julian> !wiki wine
<kubot> julian: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Guest3093> me lo cambia a guest
<m4v> Guest3093: tu comentario no es bienvenido y es offtopic, por favor deja ya el tema.
<julian> @wine
<zer0x> no me interesa hacerle daño a 3ros
<julian> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<m4v> zer0x: es offtopic
<Guest3093> m4v detesto a los santurrones como tu
<Guest3093> entrometidos
<m4v> zer0x: si no puedes respetar nuestras pautas por favor deja el canal.
<zer0x> ok , men
<julian> m4v, tu que todo lo sabes.
<m4v> julian: no se de donde sacaste eso
<zer0x> pero me podrias dar un canal que no sea tan cartucho porfa men xD
<julian> he estado probando con un download manager, multi-hilo... pero no he conseguido el resultado que quiero... conoces alguno? por consola obvio.. xD
<m4v> zer0x: lo que pides es en general, en contra de las políticas de freenode, así que no en esta red.
<julian> ensaye... aria2c.. me parece interesante. pero nada..
<m4v> julian: nose que quieres hacer...
<julian> zer0x, Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<zer0x> ok , men gracias
<mimecar> zer0x: si pones spam en los foros te banearán del foro
<julian> m4v, osea.. que un archivo de 50 mb.. se baje con varios hilos para que se descargue mas rapido..  no se si me logro explicar... lo que llaman aceleradores de descarga..
<zer0x> no quiero hacer spam
<mimecar> vas aponer archivos en foros de otros para ganar tu dinero
<zer0x> hago buenos post y los posteo en sus secciones correspondientes
<julian> zer0x, por DIOSSSS ya te dije que lo instales en tu linux por medio de wine.. no jodas mas.
<m4v> zer0x: ya te pedí que dejes el offtopic..
<zer0x> xD
<TTNK> juanito1: porque no te funciono aria? ahi puedes especificar cuantos hilos bajar al mismo tiempo
<zer0x> pero si me siguen hablando del tema
<zer0x> en too caso son super agresivos xD
<julian> TTNK, no se como que no me quiere funcionar... no se por que..
<TTNK> ah no julian perdon
<TTNK> julian: leiste el manual?
<julian> aria2c -s5 http://file.....
<julian> TTNK, obvio...
<julian> xD
<julian> no se aun que quede con una duda.
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<julian> presentaba alguna incompatibilidad al descargar desde un file list... y aplicar la funsion -s5 EJ: aria2c -s6 -i lista-archivos.txt
<julian> me descarga varios al tiempo... pero no me descarga con multi-hilo..
<txomon> alguien sabe como se gobiernan los canales de ubuntu, como funciona el kubot (o eso) etc?
<txomon> !ask | SergioMeneses
<kubot> SergioMeneses: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> txomon: kubot se usa como ayuda
<txomon> buenas!
<juanito1> mimecar, sabes algun programa similar a multiposter en ubuntu ?
<txomon> mimecar: pero imaginate que quiero añadir entradas etc... como lo hago?
<txomon> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<julian> zer0x,  este no seras tu mismo? juanito1> mimecar, sabes algun programa similar a multiposter en ubuntu ?
<juanito1> ok
<juanito1> julian, NO
<zer0x> no
<zer0x> que pregunte en varios canales
<juanito1> zerox usaste ARIA ?
<zer0x> no men , no lo conosco
<juanito1> ah me wevie xD
<juanito1> te funciono el multiposter en wine ?
<txomon> voy a probar una cosa, que no estaría mal poder añadir información al kubot... alguien sabe si hay algun canal libre en el que está el kubot?
<zer0x> no , en este momento no lo hare
<zer0x> aun no comienzo con el negosio
<cousteau> txomon, habla con m4v, es el dueño del bot
<txomon> m4v: sabes algun canal que esté libre y en el que pueda ir comprobando lo que tiene el kubot en su base de datos?
<mimecar> txomon: abre un privado con kubot
<juanito1> ah vale
<txomon> kubot
<txomon> mimecar: que cliente de IRC tienes? es que uso el empathy y va como el.. fatal
<m4v> txomon: leé en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot puedes ver los factos que tiene en privado
<mimecar> normalmente chatzilla
<txomon> oki
<txomon> m4v: estoy leyendo ^
<txomon> ^^
<juanito1> mimecar, para postear a varios foros a la vez. como el multiposter ?
<mimecar> si quieres hacer eso, a mano
<mimecar> postear en varios foros a la vez puede ser spam
<juanito1> xD
<mimecar> y si ganas dinero practicamente lo es
<juanito1> tu sabes que yo no seria capaz de hacer eso
<txomon> mimecar: no utilizas ningún cliente nativo para linux de IRC?
<juanito1> txomon, el xchat usa
<txomon> juanito1: y esta bien?
<cousteau> txomon, a mí me va bien
<juanito1> pues si , corre bien, y se actualiza muy seguido
<txomon> oki
<txomon> pues na, me lo instalo
<cousteau> usar un cliente no nativo para linux de IRC sería... mIRC? ninguno más, no?
<txomon> que estoy del empathy hasta las...
<txomon> cousteau: hay unos cuantos... pero no me acuerdo xD
<txomon> cousteau: busca en wikipedia, que creo que encontré unos para windows buenillos
<cousteau> el xchat es bastante completo
<weeifuh> chatzilla para firefox :-)
<juanito1> xchat es el mejor
<juanito1> y es nativo
<cousteau> cierto, ese es portable, bastante completito... pero si se te cuelga firefox se te cuelga chatzilla
<cousteau> !mejor | juanito1
<kubot> juanito1: Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" para realizar una determinada tarea, todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<weeifuh> ah si, pero hay formas de correrlo con xulrunner para evitar eso
<juanito1> mejor que los mencionados
<julian> PREGUNTA: Cual seria la version adecuada de linux para mi procesador. (AMD phenom 9650 quad-core processor)? Quiero que se aproveche al maixmo y se pudiese hacer algun tipo de overclock..?
<juanito1> es obvio cousteau
<cousteau> ¿me está siguiendo una vaca, o sólo está en un par de canales comunes por casualidad?
<cousteau> julian, 1) lo de "PREGUNTA" era sólo para las charlas ubuntu
<cousteau> 2) qué es? 32 o 64 bits?
<cousteau> con 4 cores, yo opino que cualquiera... y el overclock se hace en la BIOS, así qeu te vale cualquier OS
<weeifuh> amd hace rato que tiene procesadores solo de 64 bits
<juanito1> es cierto
<julian> 64
<cousteau> (pero overclockear "es robar" y está feo)
<cousteau> weeifuh, pero no todos
<julian> cousteau, ? robar? mm no creo.
<cousteau> algunos intel son 64, algunos amd son 32...
<julian> es como tener un carro y te dicen no corras a mas de 100 que se te funde.... xD
<cousteau> julian, era una forma de hablar... pero vamos, no le sienta demasiado bien al CPU
<julian> cousteau, yo quiero subir un poquito haber que tal... solo para unas pruebas.. no para dejarlo asi. es posible entonces desde la BIOS..
<julian> voy a ver que tal.
<cousteau> julian, es más bien como tener un carro, correr más de 100 y que se funda... es raro que pase por un poco, pero vamos, es algo arriesgadillo
<txomon> bien creo que ha funcionado...
<julian> cousteau, y que version montar? i386? o que ?
<txomon> me desconecto y vuelvo a entrar
<cousteau> julian, ni idea, según el proce. Si es 64, creo que mejor 64 (aunque 32 vale en los dos)
<txomon> bien
<txomon> me leeis?
<mimecar> txomon: utilizo un cliente multiplataforma
<julian> principalmente quiero que el apache. + mysql... vallan al 101% de velocidad..
<cousteau> txomon, yo no, ¿qué has puesto?
<txomon> mimecar, es que a mi... firefox... no me emociona precisamente
<juanito1> jaja
<juanito1> te leemos todos
<txomon> cousteau, xDD
<julian> creo que tengo que trabajarle al tema de las configuraciones para mejorar el rendimiento con mis aplicativos..
<txomon> oki
<txomon> pues nada, se queda
<julian> voy a contratar un experto. xD
<juanito1> prefiero chromium
<mimecar> chromium tiene muy pocas extensiones
<txomon> juanito1, yo tambien!
<julian> habra uno en el canal? xD
<txomon> mimecar, mentira!
 * cousteau opina chromium algo flojo
<julian> ya casi termino mi full-upgrade..
<julian> xD
<mimecar> txomon: no tienes extensión para leer noticias en local, cliente de irc....
<cousteau> mimecar, la única que me interesa a mí es el adblock, y la tiene
<cousteau> (peeero también la tiene epiphany)
<txomon> alaaa este si que tiene comandos...
<txomon> alguien sabe como hacer para configurar el xchat como default?
<juanito1> obvio para full navegacion
<cousteau> txomon, cierto, el empathy no tiene apenas... ni siquiera /msg y otros básicos
<juanito1> las extensiones en firefox
 * cousteau se retira
<julian> DESPUES de hacer full-upgrade.... a reiniciar... VAMOS a ver que todo ande bien.. xD
<txomon> cousteau, justo el msg si xDD
<juanito1> xD
<juanito1> !mejor txomon
<kubot> txomon: Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" para realizar una determinada tarea, todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<txomon> juanito... si que la hay xDD mejor que empathy... para irc
<txomon> ahora lo que estoy intentando es integrarlo con el Gnome
<txomon> alguien lo ha conseguido?¿
<mimecar> txomon: integrarlo en gnome?
<mimecar> puedes hacer que salga en la barra y te avise de mensajes, poco mas
<juanito1> no pasa nada con el gnome
<txomon> mimecar, me refiero a integrarlo como el empathy
<juanito1> kde
<txomon> no... kde no me gusta nada
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacerlo
<juanito1> en el mio si se puede
<juanito1> automaticamente
<juanito1> me sale cuando alguien me escribe por el xchat :S
<txomon> juanito1, me refiero a usar el icono que aparece arriba a la derecha
<txomon> que te dice ausente conectado etc
<rengo> holas buenas tardes
<rengo> quiero saber como es comado para saaaaaber poarticiones y hds que reconocio ybynbtu?
<rengo> ubuntu
<rengo> para poder montarlo.
<weeifuh> instala gparted
<weeifuh> ahi los verás graficamente
<rengo> se se veia con fdisk pero no recudo opcion
<rengo> pero estoy consola ubuntu server
<rengo> weeifuh:  sabes?
<mimecar> cat /proc/partitions
<weeifuh> fdisk -l
<rengo> gracias mimecar
<Tarrasquero> nas
<weeifuh> tu espanol ser bastente raro
<juanito1> xD
<rengo> no encutro un hd para poder montarlo
<colo> txomon, me costo 6 reiniciadas para que arranque no le gusto que eliminara los linux-headers
<txomon> colo, ... por ello lo de comentar la linea
<txomon> colo, parece que hay algo que necesita esos headers entonces
<txomon> encuentra que es
<mimecar> o no quites las cabeceras
<colo> mmm bueno vamos a ver como se comporta cuando reinicie en potras oportunidades
<colo> ya las elimine
<dzup2> heh
<colo>  aptitude search linux-headers
<colo>    aca me encuentra el 28 nuevamente y tiene  pi a la izquierda
<dzup2> ya me imagino el resultado
<Azther> disculpen, alguien me dice como me registro
<txomon> colo, ... no se,... cuantas veces has hecho upgrade a ese ordenador?
<txomon> m4v, no funciona el comando !no
<txomon> !nick
<kubot> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<txomon> !register | Azther
<kubot> Azther: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<m4v> txomon: crear/editar factos está parcialmente retringido, solo lo puedes hacer en el canal #ubuntu-es-ops, si quieres hacer modificaciones entra a -es-ops
<Azther> !register
<kubot> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<arescorpio> https://diasp.org/users/sign_up
<m4v> arescorpio: ?
<m4v> arescorpio: no spam plz
<Varc> Buenas tardes muchachos
<Varc> Pregunta: Cual es el comando para renombrar un fichero?
<m4v> !man mv
<kubot> mv | mv mueve o renombra ficheros o directorios. | Prueba « man mv » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/mv.1.html
<Varc> acabo de usar mv para moverlo, gracias por la respuesta
<Azther> este año no hay dia del usuario ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> anulado
<xangua> no en español, en inglés si
<Azther> =(
<txomon> xDD y que se hacia ese dia?
<txomon> !nick | Azther
<kubot> Azther: Tu nick sirve para que la gente te reconozca en IRC. Por favor, no cambies tu nick muy a menudo (usa /nick nuevo_nick), o creará confusión. Quiza deberías tambien !registrar tu nick con freenode.
<colo> que puede ser que cuando abro una carpeta con imagenes no sen las vistas previas, solo de algunas fotos
<txomon> colo eso es que necesita tiempo
<colo> txomon, mmmm
<colo> me parece que no es eso
<erUSUL> colo: formato?
<colo> por mas que lo deje nunca las carga solo se ve el contorno y el nombre de la misma
<colo> erUSUL, .jpg
<erUSUL> colo: estaran corruptas?
<colo> erUSUL, la verdad que no se antes se podian ver normlmente
<txomon> colo... prueba abriendo de nuevo la carpeta
<colo> a veces recargo la carpeta y se cierra automaticamente
<txomon> ... puf entonces ni idea
<m4v> Azther: el UUD se está dando ahora en #ubuntu-classroom, la versión en español se canceló.
<colo> es como si fuera que faltara tiempo cuando se abre la carpeta para que se carguen las imagenes previas, porque algunas las carga
<colo> cuando la carpeta contiene varias fotos se cargan casi todas y pasa lo contrario si solo hay pocas fotos, no se carga ninguna
<Tarrasquero> colo: nautilus creo que tiene una opcion de mostrar las imagenes previas por tamaño
<Tarrasquero> o sea a mayor tamaño asignes mas vistas previas muestra
<colo> y como cambio eso
<Tarrasquero> no tengo nautilus pero recuerdo eso
<colo> se desconfiguro no se como
<Tarrasquero> colo: es una opcion de carga selectiva para ahorrar tiempo de carga
<Tarrasquero> valga la redundancia
<Tarrasquero> ahora uso thunar
<colo> Tarrasquero, gracias voy a ver si puedo encontrarla
<Tarrasquero> lo cierto es que no recuerdo si era neutilus o pdmanfm :S
<Tarrasquero> nautilus o pcmanfm
<txomon> alguien se viene conmigo al uud?
<Tarrasquero> a ver
<colo> solucionado, mi sistema esta colapsando parece, reinicie y se arreglo
<Tarrasquero> hmm pues bien
<colo> voy a llevarla a algun brujo
<pepe_curdele> soy abogado jurisconsulto y mancha papaeles
<colo> pepe_curdele, exorcismos?
<vlady> donde ubico el java??
<vlady> con k comando?
<pepe_curdele> curdele viene de curda=borracho
<colo> salud entonces
<pepe_curdele> salud
<Tarrasquero> vlady: mira en /sbin a ver
<vlady> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<vlady> ya lo eonctre gracias
<txomon> Azther, el UUD en castellano se celebró antes (23 de enero)
<Tarrasquero> vlady:
<txomon> he estado buscando información
<Tarrasquero> con synaptic click derch en el paquete propiedades tbm
<Tarrasquero> vlady: ese será uno de los directorios
<vlady> si
<vlady> onde esta el jdk
<vlady> para instalar el netbeans
<vlady> ahora instalare oracle
<vlady> espero no tener problemas
<weeifuh> no vaya a ser que te demanden xD
<m4v> txomon: está cancelado el UUD español por ahora.
<SergioMeneses> m4v, hi
<jonathanhc> hola gente tengo una duda si instalo ubuntu 10.10 podre actualizarlo a la version 11.04 que sale dentro de poco sin problemas.
<xangua> si
<erUSUL> jonathanhc: podras actualizar si
<jonathanhc> se puede desde el cd verdad
<erUSUL> jonathanhc: se puede con el alternatecd
<erUSUL> jonathanhc: o todo desde internet
<jonathanhc> muy bien gracias esa duda me estaba matando es que se que saldra pronto la nueva version y no sabia si esperarme
<chasis> un anormal me kickeo en el offtopic, saben cuanto suele durar eso?
<xangua> intenta no parecer un troll la próxima vez
<erUSUL> chasis: si entras insultando -- las dos veces -- creo que si que va a durar ¬.¬
<chasis> insultando? troll? de que van?, mi saludo fue hello niggers, asi que que coño le pasa a ese invecil, hechandolo a uno así por las buenas, no creo que eso alla ofendido a nadie, solo a un estupido prepotente como el que me baneó
<erUSUL> chasis: « most notable for its usage in a pejorative context to refer to black people »
<erUSUL> chasis: resalto lo de peyorativo
<chasis> teniendo en cuenta que es un chat en español, esta mas que claro que no quería ofender a nadie, sino saludar, pero bueno, mods con el dedo flojo hay en todos lados.
<erUSUL> chasis: claro  y lo de anormal imvecil (con v) y estupido prepotente tambien era con la intencion de no insusltar ...
<chasis> para mi es un insulto que me kickee sin razon, asi que le llamo asi con todo el derecho.
<erUSUL> chasis: ve a dar un paseo; te da el aire te tranquilizas y vuelves a discutir el ban de forma mas reazonable
<erUSUL> razonable*
<chasis> solo quería saber cuanto duraba, necesitaba hablar de algo importante con alguien alla
<erUSUL> chasis: puedes hablar con m4v en #ubuntu-es-ops
<m4v> chasis: /join #ubuntu-es-ops
<dzup2> nigger es una palabra ofenciba
<dzup2> con v
<m4v> topic please, voy a discutir el ban con chasis pero en -es-ops
<dzup2> como no me gusta el arguende tambien /join #ubuntu-es-op
<TheKernel> m4v  demuestras lo que eres
<jmanuel_cool> buenas noches genteses
<jmanuel_cool> ¿alguien de aca usa openDNS?
<xangua> google mamalibre opendns
<dzup2> hmm jmanuel_cool y mamalibre la misma persona?
<txomon> jmanuel_cool, he sado
<txomon> usado*
<jmanuel_cool> dzup, nop
<jmanuel_cool> dzup, mames argento y yo soy venezuelano
<dzup2> aclarando
<jmanuel_cool> dzup, mamalibre es argento y yo soy venezuelano
<jmanuel_cool> xangua, txomon es que estoy usando openDNS y me bloquea taringa
<xangua> jmanuel_cool: mmm a mi no, será otra cosa
<dzup2> y tan bonito que es bind
<txomon> como que te bloquea taringa?
<Surrealist> ¿Que puedo hacer si al clickar en cualquier menú de 'Lugares', en vez de abrirse nautilus, lo hace VLC?
<jmanuel_cool> Surrealist, pues aprovecha para ver pelis
<Surrealist> jmanuel_cool, si, pues no creas que no lo había pensado ;)
<Surrealist> a los enlaces del docky le pasa lo mismo, que raro...
<jmanuel_cool> Surrealist, es extraño, pero a mi nunca me ha psado eso
<Surrealist> jmanuel_cool, ya lo arreglé. Antes le había puesto a una carpeta para que la abriera con VLC y se me ha puesto por defecto...
<jmanuel_cool> Surrealist, ok
 * jmanuel_cool opina que lo único bueno de as
 * jmanuel_cool opina que lo único bueno de las fallas es lo que se aprende de ellas
<devpunk> hola a todos
<devpunk> alguien ha instalado virtualbox
<devpunk> por la web veo q ya anda la 4.0
<devpunk> y si esto tipeo en la terminal no anda
<devpunk> me sugiere el paquete virtualbox/ose/qt
<devpunk> perdon virtualbox-ose-qt
<devpunk> q dicen
<devpunk> !
<devpunk> tan durmiendo gente :)
<txomon> jaja no
<txomon> devpunk, pues yo de VB no he manejado mucho por?
<devpunk> bueno quiero virtualizar windows para unas cuantas practicas
<devpunk> pero no se estaba eligiendo entre vmware
<devpunk> o virtualbox
<devpunk> elegi virtualbox por toda la onda del codigo abierto
<jmanuel_cool> devpunk, te puedo sugerir qemu o kvm, son mas sencillos de usar
<devpunk> qemu! wow :O nuevo ... !!!
<devpunk> jejej haber veo como anda eso
<jmanuel_cool> devpunk, yo uso mi windows asi: "qemu -boot c -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda windi -m 512 -localtime -soundhw es1370 -net nic,model=rtl8139 -hdb fat:rw:Documentos"
<jmanuel_cool> con un solo comando le indico todo, unidad de cd (puede ser una iso tb) disco duro, memoria a usar, si usa o no las tarjetas de sonido / red y hasta una carpeta compartida
<devpunk> :O
<salmon> joer, me equivoqué
<salmon> buenas
<salmon> pensaba que estaba en ubuntu-es cuando esta en ubuntu
<jmanuel_cool> salmon saludos
<salmon> hola jmanuel_cool
<erUSUL> salmon: hola
<salmon> hola erUSUL
<salmon> jejeje
<devpunk> joer qemu se me ve liado
<devpunk> :P
<jmanuel_cool> devpunk, ¡por?
<jmanuel_cool> devpunk, bueno, debe ser cuestión de costumbres yo simplemente coloco el comando completo en un script y lo lanzo desde alli, personalmente me gusta mas qemu que las demas
<salmon> quemu   para virtualizar?
<jmanuel_cool> salmon, sep
<devpunk> haber bueno dudas
<devpunk> x ejemplo tendre q tambien instalar wine
<devpunk> o q rolas con esto
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-30
<salmon> qué programa quieres usar con wine?
<devpunk> pues solo queria virtualizar windows y ya
<salmon> por practica, o para tenerlo?
<devpunk> practica
<devpunk> pues a futuro queria tener compartido y veriificar la seguridad entre ambos
<devpunk> :P
<salmon> suena interesante
<devpunk> asi que bueno como va el quemu
<salmon> asi cacharreando se aprende cosas
<devpunk> o sigo con la rola virtualbox
<salmon> yo también me estoy pensando en darle ese uso
<devpunk> bueno encontre una guia de instalacion de qemu
<devpunk> como anda eso es qemu es lo mismo q KVM
<salmon> en you tube también puedes echar un vistazo. igual existe algún video
<jmanuel_cool> si, kvm y qemu son lo mismo
<jmanuel_cool> devpunk, es mas, hay por alli una versión portable de DSL que permite 1-usarlo como USB booteable, 2-virtualizarlo en GNU/Linux y 3-virtualizarlo en windows gracias a un qemu portable multiplataforma
<devpunk> haber como dice jack frost vamo por partes
<devpunk> eso de DSL a que se refiere
<devpunk> dam small
<devpunk> :P
<cousteau> una distro chiquitaja... aunque yo creo que slitaz está mejor
<cousteau> (es _más_ chiquitaja, y más cómoda)
<devpunk> pero eso se sale de la idea de tenerlo bajo ubuntu
<devpunk> o toy perdido
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, hasta el momento la mas chiquitita que he visto se llama Tiny Core (no llega a 10Mb)
<devpunk> bueno vamo al caso
<jmanuel_cool> devpunk, el qemu portable viene aon la iso de DSL, pero puedes cambiar el script para que funcione con la iso que te de la gana, ejemplo; quieres probar geexbox a ver que tal y no tienes un cd o no quieres quemarlo, pues patapum al qemu portable
<jmanuel_cool> yo le hice unos cambios al script (con la ayuda de unos amigos de aca del canal) para cargar unas isos en un disco externo de 20Gb el cual arranca con grub2 y puedo usar cualquiera de las distros tanto en win como en GNU/Linux
<devpunk> bueno creo q sale de lo que queria hacer
<devpunk> en si queria virtualizar windows para practicar su seguridad
<devpunk> puertos servicios
<devpunk> ... pues bien ando en eso
<jmanuel_cool> devpunk, es sólo un ejemplo de lo que puedes hacer con qemu
<devpunk> bien voy a revisar qemu tonces
<jmanuel_cool> como te digo es cuestion de costumbres
<jmanuel_cool> a mi me parece que qemu es de lo mejor y mas sencillo; por eso no recomiendo otra VM; sin embargo usa la que mas se adapte a tus necesidades
<devpunk> bueno voy a tomar la aventura de usar quemu
<devpunk> :)
<chasis> alguien sabe de un canal irc para el firefox? disculpad que la prgunta no tenga na que ver con ubuntu
<xangua> #firefox
<xangua> y también en la red irc de mozilla obvio
<cmaiz82> una pregunta, que kernel teneis?
<cmaiz82> creo que me aparece una actualización
<chasis> en freenode?
<txomon> chasis, has ido a #firefox
<txomon> ¿?
<chasis> si
<chasis> me la recomendaron hace un momento, gracias
<chasis> ando averiguando unas cosillas por allña.
<chasis> una preguntita, cómo puedo añadir a un panel, un icono que cuando lo abra me lleve a una pagina web determinada?
<weeifuh> ñade un lanzador personalizado
<brahem> creas vinculos
<weeifuh> y luego en el editor selecciona Lugar en el menu desplegable
<chasis> no entiendo, sorry, estoy intentando añadirle la misma web, de comando
<chasis> yes!! lo logre, poniendolo de lugar, gracias.
<flypp> chasis, botón derecho, añadir al panel-> Lanzador de aplicación personalizado-> nombre el que quieras, y el comando -> firefox paginaweb
<flypp> bueno, firefox o el navegador que uses
<chasis> seh, me salio perfect, es para un programa con interfaz web, un aalternativa a jdownloader, se llama pyload, la recomiendo es muy bueno el programa este.
<cmaiz82> a mi el jdownloader me va bien
<chasis> ami tambien pero el java consume muchos recurdos
<chasis> y estoy cansado d que me lo trabe todo
<weeifuh> ponle más memoria a tu pc
<weeifuh> :-)
<chasis> nah, el problema es de java, no mio, bueno, con esto ya estoy contento, aparte puedo usarlo remotamente y es facil.
<weeifuh> no te niego que java apesta
<weeifuh> pero el jdownloader como aplicacion es excelente
<weeifuh> ojalá la hubieran hecho con otro lenguaje
<chasis> este programa que te comento, esta escrito en python, y hace todo lo que hace jdown
<weeifuh> url?
<chasis> http://pyload.org/
<serocul> molaa
<serocul> chasis y conoces un archvivo igual que instale el quake4?
<chasis> jeje
<serocul> de la misma manera
<chasis> eh?
<serocul> .deb
<chasis> yo no juego a videojuegos, sorry
<serocul> jajaj ok
<serocul> sabes cual es el comando para que chan te de la lista de las salas que hay
<flypp> serocul, usa alis
<serocul> que es alis
<flypp> serocul, /msg alis help
<serocul> comando desconocido
<xangua>  /list
<flypp> serocul, /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<serocul> todo comando desconocido
<flypp> o le abres privado a alis, y pones-> list <parámetros de búsqueda>
<flypp> serocul, ábrele privado a alis y escribe help
<dorel> quit
<rony_> hello
<rony_> hola
<rony_> como estan?
<Sadlymistaken> Puede alguien ayudarme? Tengo un disco duro externo que usaba muy amenudo, y ahora no me deja crear carpetas, ni cambiar de sitio los archivos...
<zer0x> facil
<zer0x> respuesta
<zer0x> lo mas logico
<zer0x> es que tengo un boton de bloqueo de informacion
<Sadlymistaken> zer0x es a mí?
<zer0x> como los que traian los disco 3a
<zer0x> seee
<Sadlymistaken> no te preocupes majo
<Sadlymistaken> ya lo dejo por vencido... eres un solete, gracias.
<zer0x> y si esta con el seguro no podras modificar nada de la informacion
<m4v> Sadlymistaken: usa palabras que entendamos todos para evitar mal entendidos.
<Sadlymistaken> m4v si dije "solete"... es un adjetivo en plan cariñoso "sol pequeño" "solete"
<Sadlymistaken> gracias a ambos
<Sadlymistaken> ciao
<m4v> Sadlymistaken: nunca lo escuché y no suena bien realmente.
<Sadlymistaken> bueno m4v aquí en españa es un apodo cariñoso.. y si se escucha a todo el mundo.. "Este niño es muy bueno, es un solete"
<t-1000> y luego dicen que mis modismos se escuchan mal
<Linda> Hola Muchachos,en mi menu de contexto en la opcion de crear archivo me dice que no tengo instalados Templates.
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<cesc> d
<cmaiz82> hola buenos dias
<Guest60947> hola
<erUSUL> hola
<Guest60947> alquien sabe como configurar el modem huawei e1752 de movistar en ubuntu 10.10
<Guest60947> necesito ayuda por favor
<erUSUL> no sale si haces boton derecho en el icono de red. escoges editar conexiones y vas a banda ancha mobil -> añadir?
<Guest60947> ya he hehco todo eso
<Guest60947> y aun asi
<erUSUL> y nada?
<Guest60947> nada
<Guest60947> me sale
<Guest60947> gsm desconectado sin red
<erUSUL> Guest60947: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/135847 <<< tienes que instalar usb-modeswitch
<Guest60947> ya esta instaldo
<Guest60947> viene por defecto ya en ubuntu 10.10
<Guest60947> y el modeswith data , tambien
<erUSUL> :/ pues deberia funcionar... yo la verdad es que mas no puedo ayudar no tengo modems de ese tipo
<Guest60947> ok, gracias
<Guest60947> a ver si alquien sabe algo
<Guest60947> en 10.04 me conecto una vez
<Guest60947> y luego nada
<Guest60947> oye
<Guest60947> como cambio mi nick aqui
<Guest60947> es primera ves que entro pr aqui
<erUSUL>  /nick nuevo_nick
<nuevo_JR> OK
<nuevo_JR> GRACIAS
<erUSUL> de nada. pero quita las mayusculas ;P
<nuevo_JR> ya, lo siento
<nuevo_JR> no sabes de alquien que pueda ayudarme
<erUSUL> no la verdad. y como puedes ver domingo por la mañana ( aqui en españa) no es el momento de mas participación...
<nuevo_JR> ya veo
<cmaiz82> ejejee
<nuevo_JR> he googleado y a mucha gente le conecta si mas
<nuevo_JR> supongo que todos aqui usan ubuntu
<sariolakys_> buenos dias, tengo un problema al intentar instalar Ubuntu 10.10 desde live CD en un equipo nuevo que tiene también Windows 7 instalado. El equipo es de 64 bits y tenía 4 particiones primarias sobre un disco duro de 1TB. El instalador llega a la parte en la que debería definir dónde quiero montar cada cosa, pero sencillamente no muestra partición alguna y todos los controles (Nueva tabla de particiones, añadir, cambiar, etc) apare
<sariolakys_> cen desactivados. Si le doy a "Instalar ahora" el programa protesta porque no he definido la raíz pero es que sencillamente no puedo. Alguien tiene algún consejo?
<erUSUL> sariolakys_: puedes acceder al disco desde el livecd/gparted?
<erUSUL> sariolakys_: la opcion probar ubuntu sin instalar/tocar el disco duro ...
<sariolakys_> si, lo curioso es que desde gparted puedo cambiar las particiones y eso mismo he hecho. Me he cargado una de las primarias para meterla como extendida e incluso he probado a crear en ella la ext3 y la swap, pero igualmente el instalador no muestra nada despues
<sariolakys_> la tabla en la que debería mostrar las particiones y puntos de montaje sale completamente vacía, y lo mismo pasa con los controles de añadir, cambiar, etc. Sin embargo me dice que el dispositivo para instalar el boot loader seria /dev/sda lo cual parece correcto
<sariolakys_> en mi desesperación he probado también con 10.04 y con Mint y el problema es el mismo en todos los casos
<cmaiz82> que equipo es sariolakys o que disco duro lleva?
<sariolakys_> disco de 1TB, micro de 64 bits: http://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/stationar-dator/desktop/packardbell-ixtremea7893nc/141504.3012/
<erUSUL> sariolakys_: puedes mirar en la bios la configuracion de los puertos sata? está en ahci ?
<cmaiz82> y con sudo fdisk -l no aparece nada?
<sariolakys_> si, con sudo fdisk -l veo todas las particiones, igualmente con GParted
<sariolakys_> erUSUL, lo de mirar en la bios podria hacerlo si aunque me tocaria reiniciar para ello, que pasa si esta en ahci? que deberia hacer posteriormente?
<erUSUL> sariolakys_: nada; es un modo mas compatible con linux que el legacy ide
<erUSUL> sariolakys_: tb puedes intentar alguna opcion del kernel como all-generic-ide
<erUSUL> !boot
<kubot> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jairo_> hola
<jairo_> alquien utiliza el modem huawei e1752 para conectarse con ubuntu 10.10
<sariolakys_> apuntado, probare esta tarde. Muchas gracias
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<cmaiz82> una pregunta, un poco tonta supongo. ¿Sabeis si hay alguna forma de que se organicen automáticamente los iconos del escritorio, sin tener que estar dándole cada vez?
<Surrealist> cmaiz82, puedes mirar de hacer botón derecho en el escritorio y mirar las opciones que salen en el menú.
<cmaiz82> si pero despues se vuelven a colocar como les da la gana
<recorcholisss> Hello Ubuntues
<recorcholisss> ¿Por qué no funciona:      find /home/$USER/ -name *.c   ??
<recorcholisss>  find /home/$USER/ -name *e.c funciona, pero lo de arriba no, why??
<recorcholisss> bb
<cmaiz82> a mi si me funciona
<erUSUL> se fue
<cmaiz82> ah
<cmaiz82> es que tengo quitado las entradas/salidas
<Guest3548> buenas tardes!queria preguntar como puedeo quitar el ubuntu 10.10 32bits y poner el 64 bits!tener en cuenta q tengo windows xp tambien instalados en el pc!
<erUSUL> Guest3548: instala el ubuntu de 64 bits encima del de 32 bits. ( en las mismas particiones )
<erUSUL> Guest3548: perderas los datros de los que no tengas backup
<Guest3548> ok ok
<Guest3548> entonces hago boot del cd y indico la particion del 32bits para instalar el de 64 correcto?
<erUSUL> si,
<abdabanesha> buenas a todos comunidad
<abdabanesha> alguien usa iron web browser?
<erUSUL> yo no
<abdabanesha> es que no puedo asignarlo como predeterminado
<cmaiz82> ni yo
<cmaiz82> por eso no contesto xD
<abdabanesha> ok
<alexander> hi
<dannyLopez> buenas
<alexneb> nas gente.. una duda.. se que no es lo mqjor pero estoy intentando instalar una aplicacion con wine.. requiere que este instalado net frameworck 3.5 o superior.. la duda es la siguiente.. ya que net.. es practicamente imposible de insalar he estado buscando y resulta que existe una libreria "mono" que por lo visto solventa este tipo de problemas.. mi dilem es el siguiente.. si instalo mono .. como funci9ona?
<xangua> seguro que puedes instalar .net con winetricks, vineyard o algún otro asistente
<arielsanflo> buen dia
<chasis> sabeis de algun buen programa para grabar lo que hago en la pantalla en video? como hace alguna gente en tutoriales.
<weeifuh> herramientas de screencast?
<chasis> que?
<xangua> recordmydesktop
<weeifuh> gtk-recordmydesktop sale en el centro de software
<xangua> y seguro que encuentras más si buscas screencast como dijo weeifuh
<chasis> cool, gracias
<weeifuh> yeah google rulez
<alexneb> xangua, he probado con winetricks pero no se bien como va .. unicamente he podido con la version 30 y la 20 y nesecito la 40 o la 3.5
<alexneb> :S
<alexneb> xangua,  ara mismo estoy intentando con crossover
<chasis> sabeis si gimp puede importar videos y ponerlo en frames? como hace el photoshop
<alexneb> chasis,  creo que si .. y si no se puede puedes buscar un script.. hay infinidad
<chasis> wai, thanks
<fosco__> chasis: eso lo puedes hacer facilmente con mplayere
<fosco__> mplayer*
<alexneb> fosco__,  sabes algo de lo mio?.. se que no es lo mas bueno pero esque en serio lo nesecito :S
<chasis> si, lei ahi que el record mydesktop es algo asi como una gui que usa mplayer
<fosco__> nunca he necesitado .net
<fosco__> chasis: no, me referia a lo de pasar un video a fotogramas
<fosco__> mplayer -vo jpeg video.avi
<chasis> ahh ok
<fosco__> para lo del escritorio yo uso gtk-recordmydesktop
<alexneb> fosco__,  y como lo puedo solucionar?.. el programa que quiero emular nesecita net.. :S
<fosco__> ni papa
<alexneb> :P
<weeifuh> a lo mejor corre con mono
<alexneb> fosco__,  el mono ese es una especie de remplazante de framework.. creo .. sabes como va?.. me serviria?
<weeifuh> hay un Mono Migration Analsys MoMA
<weeifuh> sirve para ver si apps .NET funcionarían en Mono o no
<alexneb> weeifuh,  y como lo hago?.. veras en esto de emular soy nuevo :S (como en casi todo)
<weeifuh> ni idea, que yo sepa ni mono ni wine emulan
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> wicope,  bueno vere a er si con el crosover este va... con wine no me deja ni con el winetricks tampoco
<wicope> mmm
<wicope> hola
<alexneb> wicope,  nas
<wicope> alexneb: que quieres instalar, busca algo similar para naitvo en gnu/linux ..
<alexneb> wicope,  es una aplicacion.. de estadistica... spss
<alexneb> wicope,  creeme no he visto nada igual...
<wicope> dejame ver .. 1 mom
<alexneb> wicope,  tambien ya de paso emularia songr.. que tampoco he visto nada por el estilo ^^
<mamece2> hola, tengo una duda, se puede hacer gestion remota a un equipo con windows xp desde linux? a traves de internet
<weeifuh> parece que hay muchos problemas para instalar .NET 3.5 http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10166&iTestingId=25041
<weeifuh> spss? aer que hace
<wicope> alexneb: para análisis estadístico tienes: sofa, R con (R Commander), Rkward, pspp, openstat, macanova, caest (estos tres últimos no los he probado..)
<alexneb> wicope,  gracias... ^^ eres un crack...
<alexneb> wicope,  una duda mas... algo parecido a songr?
<wicope> alexneb: que hace songr?
<alexneb> wicope,  mmm conoces spotify?
<wicope> alexneb: si
<weeifuh> eshttp://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPSS ?
<weeifuh> alexneb, es http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPSS ?
<alexneb> wicope, pues es del estilo lo unico esque tienes la posibilidad de descargarte la musica en el momento
<alexneb> weeifuh,  si.. ese mismo
<wicope> alexneb: entiendo, no se nada similar .. lo qe si se es que todo lo que se escuche en el pc se puede grabar ..
<weeifuh> bueno, de los links al final aparece GNU PSPP http://www.gnu.org/software/pspp/pspp.html
<weeifuh> y está disponible en el Centro de Software
<mamece2> tengo una duda, se puede hacer gestion remota a un equipo con windows xp desde linux? a traves de internet
<alexneb> mamece2, mm sip
<alexneb> mamece2, graficamente o por consola?
<mamece2> alexneb, graficamente, has usado uVNC?
<alexneb> mamece2,  puedes usar teamviewer.. logmein.. vnc mismo.. hamachi..
<alexneb> tienes varias maneras
<alexneb> mamece2, nx... muy bueno por cierto (navega con la info en ssh)
<mamece2> alexneb , lo q no entiendo es como hacer la gestion remota a traves de internet. tengo internet con direccion dinamica, necesito obligatoriamente tener un sevicio de DNS?
<alexneb> mamece2, mmm usa mejor teamviewer o loggmein.. te ahorraras muchos dolores de cabeza si no entiendes sobre protocolo tcp/ip
<weeifuh> podrías hacer que el pc te envíe por correo su ip actual :-)
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb> weeifuh,  es verdad
<mamece2> investigare sobre teamviewer, gracais
<alexneb> weeifuh,  incluso puede encender el pc a distancia (si la placa base lo permite)
<alexneb> XD
<mamece2> alexneb. teamviewer es para windows, asi q debo instalarlo en la pc con windows y luego en la pc q tiene ubuntu correrlo con wine, cierto?
<weeifuh> linda la niña que sale en la web de teamviewer, ojalá viniera ella a mi casa para "instalarselo"
<alexneb> mamece2,  hay una version especifica para linux.. incluso para ubuntu
<alexneb> weeifuh, XDDD
<arielsanflo> hola
<mamece2> weeifuh, nah,no es tan linda
<alexneb> mamece2,  mira la web oficial
<arielsanflo> alquien utiliza ubuntu 11.04
<xangua> arielsanflo: #ubuntu+1
<pepe_curdele> soy abogado jurisconsulto y mancha papaeles
<erUSUL> !11.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<elvagabundo> hola...
<mamece2> teamviewer es tan sencillo q da miedo
<wicope> alexneb: hola de nuevo, para hacer gráficas estadísticas .. GGobi es un programa de visualización de código abierto para explorar datos de grandes dimensiones. Proporciona gráficos muy dinámicos e interactivos como viajes, así como familias de gráficos como los de dispersión, de barras paralelas y de coordenadas. Los gráficos son interactivos y permiten el enlazado muy próximo y la identificación.
<alexneb> wicope,  ellio esque nesecito que sea con esa aplicacion .. veras.. es por el trabajo  practicamente me obligan a usar esa aplicacion
<weeifuh> mamece2, a mi igual me daría miedo darle acceso remoto a mi pc a alguien
<alexneb>  :S
<alexneb> weeifuh,  y a mi
<mamece2> en mi trabajo usan la de windows
<weeifuh> imaginate que sea un fanatico religioso y se le ocurre borrarme mi colección de porno
<alexneb> yo doy soporte .. uso teamviewer.. por un hecho muy simple.. para que la coneccion sea la correcta debe tener la contraseña que se genera aleatoriamente y debe estar el programa abierto
<alexneb> weeifuh, XDDDD
<wicope> alexneb: si, tu mismo, máquina virtual + windows xp ...........--------
<TTNK> alexneb: la contraseña va enriptada? o bueno los datos en general no viajan encriptados o si?
<alexneb> wicope,  sin maquina.. tiene aplicacion especifica para linux...
<alexneb> TTNK, creo que si pero no estoy seguro .. de todas formas yo DOY soporte... nunca doy acceso a mi notebook de esta manera
<alexneb> para mi es mas seguro nx
<arielsanflo> alquien utiliza unity
<weeifuh> <paranoico>bueno, con el software propietario nunca sabes que hacen con tus contraseñas, perfectamente pueden sacarte información personal de tu pc y no lo sabrás nunca :O </paranoico>
<alexneb> pero como es win y normalmente no juego con el timpo para explicar una coneccion de tipo tcp/ip
<alexneb> arielsanflo,  lo he probado .. ero no me gusta por?
<arielsanflo> tengo ubuntu 11.04
<arielsanflo> uname -r
<arielsanflo> 2.6.38.1 kernel
<arielsanflo> le puedo instalar gnome3
<weeifuh> alexneb, mmmh nx se ve mejor
<Varc> Buenas, hey muchachos como es que se llama el otro browser de Google?
<alexneb> arielsanflo, ni idea
<weeifuh> gnome3 todavía no lo liberan
<alexneb> weeifuh,  eso esta claro.. XDD
<erUSUL> !11.04 | arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<alexneb> Varc, crome?
<alexneb> Varc, cromium?
<weeifuh> a lo mejor quieres gnome-shell
<Varc> alexneb: cronium ! Gracias!
<alexneb> XD
<mamece2> alexneb al iniciar teawviewer lo dejo alli abierto y no cambiara el numero de ID ni password?
<Linda> Hola Muchachos,como hago para que me aparesca en pantalla el programa imagemagick
<Linda> creo que esa aplicacion es en terminal q c corre
<erUSUL> Linda: imagemagick no tiene interfaz ...
<arielsanflo> ese unity da mucha lata
<arielsanflo> tocara desistalarlo
<erUSUL> Linda: son diferentes comandos cada uno sirve para una serie de tareas
<Linda> yo he usado una interfaz de imagemagik,osea puedo ver lo que hago.
<alexneb> Linda, ... ni idea
<Linda> me daba un menu con opciones,una vez tenga el comando para correr la aplicacion hago un lanzador
<arielsanflo> si claro iniciandolas desde el terminel
<Linda> como inicio desde el terminal ese programa
<alexneb> mamece2,  el id es para cuando te den soporte a ti ... la pass cambia cada vez que inicies de fora aleatiria
<erUSUL> Linda: el unico de imagemagick que tiene algo de interfaz es display
<arielsanflo> control + alt y la letra t al mismo tiempo
<mamece2> ok, gracias por el apoyo
<Linda> erUSUL, ese mismo es,muchas grasias
<erUSUL> Linda: no hay de que
<tjc_> buenas tardes a todos!
<weeifuh> esta bueno esto de NX, alexneb
<tjc_> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 64bits pero no se borro el de 32 bits como puedo borrarlo?
<tjc_> y tambien queria preguntar como puedo averiguar si los q estoy usando ahora son los de 64 bits
<alexneb> weeifuh,  esta de vicio.. ya te digo
<erUSUL> tjc_: "uname -m"
<tjc_> uname-m?
<erUSUL> eso te dice si es o no 64 bits
<tjc_> dodne lo escribo en el terminal?
<mimecar> tsi
<mimecar> si
<erAbuelo> buenas
<arielsanflo> buenas
<erAbuelo> alguna recomendacion de liveCD o liveUSB para meter en un usb multiboot ?
<PalinT> alguien me ayuda pls
<PalinT> tengo un problema
<PalinT> mi ubuntu 10.10 no se me actualiza
<PalinT> sale Error: pkgProblemResolver
<PalinT> eso sale
<fosco_> PalinT: abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> si da error pegalo todo en pastebin.com
<fosco_> si no da error ya la tienes actualizada
<PalinT> ok
<PalinT> sgue lo mismo :(
<mimecar> pon el error
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fosco_> si ha dado error pegalo en pastebin.com
<fosco_> si no ha dado error es que no tienes ningun problema con las actualizaciones
<PalinT> en español lo escribo o es en inglish
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da
<fosco_> el que
<fosco_> cuando lo tengas ya avisarás PalinT
<PalinT> s ok :)
<PalinT> ya lo estoy asiendo
<PalinT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560324/
<PalinT> ese es
<mimecar> ...
<fosco_> quiero el error de verdad
<fosco_> no que lo escribas tu
<mimecar> PalinT: has hecho lo que te ha dicho fosco?
<PalinT> si
<PalinT> ya lo postie al paste.ubuntu
<PalinT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560324/
<fosco_> eso lo has escrito tu a mano
<mimecar> PalinT: pon el texto del error
<fosco_> quiero el error que te da la consola tal cual
<PalinT> hay esta una imagen
<PalinT> la puse
<mimecar> PalinT: pon el texto
<PalinT> en el paste
<fosco_> eso no es lo que yo te pedí
<fosco_> <fosco_> PalinT: abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> cierra el gestor de actualizaciones primero
<PalinT> ya ahora ?
<mimecar> abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> copia todo el texto que salga en pastebin
<PalinT> solo lo que salga en el terminal ?
<mimecar> si
<PalinT> ok
<PalinT> aqui esta
<PalinT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560325/
<mimecar> PalinT: ahí no sale ningún error
<mimecar> ¿que es eso de wikimedia?
<PalinT> es el mejor servidor
<PalinT> para que descarge mas rapido
<mimecar> eso es oficial?
<PalinT> pos le di
<PalinT> en buscar el mejor
<PalinT> automatica mente
<PalinT> y me elijio ese
<PalinT> por que yo soy de colombia
<mimecar> no me parece que sea un repositorio oficial
<fosco_> PalinT: en un terminal ejecuta gksu software-properties-gtk
<PalinT> ok
<fosco_> elige el servidor principal de ubuntu, cierra y recarga la ventana y vuelve a intentar la actualizacion
<PalinT> ok
<fosco_> ese servidor wikimedia no tiene muy buena pinta
<fosco_> es mejor usar el oficial
<PalinT> ok
<PalinT> ya le di el oficial
<PalinT> y ahora ?
<mimecar> instala desde consola el programa que querias inicialmente
<Tarrasquero> PalinT:recarga y actualiza
<PalinT> ok
<fosco_> recarga: sudo apt-get update
<fosco_> actualiza: update-manager
<PalinT> tampoco sale las actualizaciones
<PalinT> para reparar errores
<PalinT> del ubuntu O_o
<PalinT> antes salia
<PalinT> muchas actualizaciones cuando lo instalaba
<PalinT> ahora no salio nada
<mimecar> si no te sale nada ya tienes todas las actualizaciones
<PalinT> pero
<PalinT> si aun no e actualizado
<PalinT> todabia no le e dado click
<mimecar> apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> que crees que hace dist-upgrade ?
<PalinT> sale descargando cosas
<PalinT> pero nada
 * mimecar no ve el error
<mimecar> apt-get update se descarga el listado de archivos
<mimecar> dist-upgrade instala actualizaciones si hay
<PalinT> mira
<PalinT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560329/
<fosco_> PalinT: para cambiar de version de distribucion usa el comando update-manager
<mimecar> PalinT: donde aparece ahí el error
<PalinT> ya lo ise
<PalinT> esa es mi pregunta
<PalinT> mira el error sale aqui
<PalinT> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6691/pantallazoqgl.png
<PalinT> cuando esta actualizando al 10.10
<PalinT> sale ese cuadro
<mimecar> ...
<fosco_> eso fue antes de cambiar los repos
<fosco_> vuelve a intentarlo ahora
<PalinT> ok
<PalinT> mis error :S
<mimecar> si has seleccionado ubuntu 10.10 en el centro de software,
<mimecar> al escribir en consola sudo apt-get dist-upgrade actualizas
<PalinT> ok
<PalinT> dic
<PalinT> que ya no hay actualizacion
<PalinT> que esta todo listo :s
<mimecar> ahora estas con ubuntu 10.04?
<dannyLopez> buenas tengo una pregunta que ha de quedar calificada como la pregunta mas estúpida de la historia, por eso quiero hacerla en MP quien con mas conocimiento que yo me ayuda?
<mimecar> ???
<fosco_> si la planteas aqui quizá te la responda
<fosco_> por MP no
<mimecar> que es MP?
<xangua> mimecar: privado ._.
<mimecar> dannyLopez: en el canal no hay soporte por privados
<dannyLopez> fosco_: pero es una pregunta que no vale la pena que todo el mundo la vea
<mimecar> gracias xangua ;)
<dannyLopez> bueno esta bien
<weeifuh> !offtopic ?
<kubot> weeifuh: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<weeifuh> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<dannyLopez> si tengo si surce.lis apuntando en mi caso a los de maverick y de pronto por pura expploración los apunto digamos a karmick que pasa si le doy update y luego upgrade?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: nada
<fosco_> dannyLopez: no pasará nada porque los paquetes q tienes son mas nuevos que los q encontrará en los repos
<dannyLopez> a ya pensé que de pronto se des actualizaba a karmick xD
<mimecar> no tiene ningún sentido hacer ese cambio en el sources
<dannyLopez> no eso no lo voy a hacer era simple curiosidad, me dio esa curiosidad haciendo debian en MV
<mimecar> xangua: traducción de mv ?
<dannyLopez> mimecar: maquina virtual
<mimecar> si no te cobran por letras, no las quites
 * dannyLopez se siente regañado (?)
<arielsanflo> alguien de colombia
<Hjonthn> buenas... alguien me puede recomentar una fuente de texto similar a esta? http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff135/Ubuntips/wallpapers/Ubuntips-new/89200-1.jpg
<weeifuh> ufff wena mina
<PalinT> see
<Hjonthn> seh ta buena la fuente tambien xD
<weeifuh> Hjonthn, buscaste ya en http://www.fontsquirrel.com/ ?
<Hjonthn> nop
<weeifuh> en una de esas la puedes encontrar
<Hjonthn> dale
<Hjonthn> gracias
<arielsanflo> te tengao una colombiana firme
<liame> hola
<arielsanflo> liame hola
<liame> se puede cambiar de sala
<mimecar> liame: /join #sala
<mimecar> donde estas escribiendo
<liame> como puedo ver las salas
<mimecar> depende del cliente de irc
 * alexneb ara vengo
<liame> ok gracias
<weeifuh> Hjonthn, http://www.1001freefonts.com/ tambien es bueno
<dannyLopez> arielsanflo: yo soy de colombia
<mimecar> casi todas las salas son de soporte técnico
<liame> gracias
<arielsanflo> que bien alquien de colombia
<arielsanflo> donde dice red estan todos los canales
<liame> muchas gracias ariel
<weeifuh> de nada
<Hjonthn> weeifuh: gracias che ahora lo reviso.
<weeifuh> Hjonthn, podría ser http://www.1001freefonts.com/RationalInteger.php
<weeifuh> ojo que con el anti-aliasing que tiene el sistema no se ven las fentes iguales cuando las pones tan chicas como sale en ese pantallazo
<dannyLopez> bash: iwconfig: command not found ¿que esta mal?
<mimecar> te falta sudo
<arielsanflo> qque necesitas dannylopez
<weeifuh> Hjonthn, http://www.1001freefonts.com/ZektonFree.php
<dannyLopez> arielsanflo: nada, solo que no sabia por que no me corria el iwconfig, pero pense que como no era para modificar el sistema pense que no se necesitaba sudo
<mimecar> dannyLopez: si que modifica el sistema
<Hjonthn> weeifuh: de lujo es..
<dannyLopez>  en que?
<weeifuh> ahi tienes para entretenerte Hjonthn, 1001 fuentes xD
<mimecar> dannyLopez: estas modificando la tarjeta wifi
<dannyLopez> ese comando no es para averiguar solo la ip?
<mimecar> no
<dannyLopez> he vivido engañado por mucho tiempo ¬¬
<mimecar> man iwconfig
<mimecar> y verás lo que hace
<dannyLopez> en esas estoy jeje
<zurdito> iwconfig es para averiguar la mac de la interfaz wlan0
<dannyLopez> ok gracias
<dannyLopez> tengo un problema al tratar de acceder al disco de datos fat que tengo, cuando lo trato de abrir me dice que no tengo permiso
<dannyLopez> he tratado con sudo nautilus y tambien me dice lo mismo
<dannyLopez> "Permisos denegados"
<mimecar> si el disco tiene errores no podrás montarlo
<mimecar> en aplicaciones gráficas se usa gksudo
<dannyLopez> en win2 corre normalmente en terminal uso gksudo nautilus?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: que tenga errores no quiere decir que no funcione en windows
<mimecar> si el disco tiene errores te pasará lo mismo
<dannyLopez> a ya, pense que hacias referencia a que no sirviera
<dannyLopez> ¿lo mismo?
<mimecar> si tiene errores tienes que arreglarlos
<dannyLopez> puedo saber como?
<mimecar> en una consola, fsck.vfat /dev/dispositivo
<mimecar> el disco no puede estar montado
<mrfox> hola necesito ayuda , comparto una red wifi pero me llega muy debil,  consegui un router con 3 antenas pero no se como configurarlo para repetir la señal
<dannyLopez> eso repararia los errores
<dannyLopez> gracias mimecar
<dannyLopez> ;)
<mimecar> desmontalo primero
<mimecar> mrfox: tendrás que leer el manual del router
<dannyLopez> ooo con gksudo si me dejo montarlo
<mrfox> igual no entendi  ups
<dannyLopez> ultime pregunta por ahora diferencia entre ap-get upgrade ó aptitude upgrade
<mimecar> en el resultado ninguna diferencia
<mimecar> apt-get tiene más opciones que aptitude
<dannyLopez> por que quiero probar en una maquina virtual ( :) ) el naty y en algunos blogs recomiendan unicamente el apt-get mientras que en otros hablan mal del apt-get y me paso que actualizando con aptitude me aparece: resolviendo conflictos abierto 108762 cerrado 9657 y otras cosas que ahora no recuerdo
<mimecar> las opciones que tenía aptitude están incluidas en apt
 * dannyLopez a 4 minutos de probar naty xD
<dannyLopez> "¿Desea utilizar dash como el intérprete de órdenes predeterminado del sistema (/bin/sh)?"
<dannyLopez> ¿si ó no?
<dannyLopez> que pongo ¿si ó no?
<mimecar> depende de lo que quieras hacer
<mimecar> no se si tendrá alguna ventaja modificar la shell
<dannyLopez> actualizando a naty me aparecio eso y yo ya le di que si x(
<mimecar> mientras sea en una máquina virtual
<mimecar> es posible que el sistema tenga errores importantes al pasar a naty
<art_x> buenas..!
<dannyLopez> quiero probar 2 cosas en el naty 1 el unity con compiz y el 2 el naty kde xD
<art_x> alguien sabe como puedo ver mis otros discos (particiones) cuando arranco con con un liveCD?¿?¿¿?, es que solo me muestra un pendrive conectado..!
<dannyLopez> art_x: lugares>"nombre de tu disco"
<art_x> dannyLopez: ese es el problema  : solo sale "sistema de archivos, Pendrive, y el liveCD" pero las particiones de los DD no sale..!
<Tarrasquero> art_x: y con la salida mount?
<dannyLopez> :O a mi si me salian asi por eso te digo mas no se xD
<mimecar> abre el navegador de archivos, doble clic sobre la partición
<dannyLopez> art_x: /media/
<Tarrasquero> art_x: con el comando fdisk -l
<art_x> dannyLopez: en /media solo aparece "Pendrive" pero nada mas... lo raro es que en GParted me salen todos los discoD
<art_x> Tarrasquero: con ese comando no hace nada (no sale nada)... x(
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<art_x> -Tarrasquero: cierto..! me salen las particiones, el problema es como hago para visualizarlas?¿?¿?..!
<art_x> es decir, ver las carpetas que contiene y demas..
<jorge4> art_x, por que no usas el menu lugares y montas el dispositivo
<art_x> como¿?
<art_x> jorge4: como monto el dispositivo..!
<jorge4> art_x,  entre tarde y solo lei lo de las particiones...si tienes las particiones en otro dispositivo debes montarlo
<jorge4> o sea si es otro disco duro interno
<jorge4> si es externo usb lo monta el sistema automaticamente
<jorge4> ahora la preguta es si vas al menu superior y pulsas en LUGARES se despliega una lista con todos los dispopsitivos de tu equipo
<jorge4> opulsa el disco duro que desees montar y despues podras visualizar los directorios y sus archivos
<art_x> jorge4, el problema es que no puedo visualizar por ninguna parte las particiones del DD..!
<art_x> PD: estoy trabajando desd un liveDC
<jorge4> ok...el disco duro tiene algun otro sistema operativo?
<art_x> jorge4, son 2 discos, uno compartido con Wxp y otro para respaldo..! pero ninguno se visualiza.. y no se como hacer para verlos
<jorge4> ok estas usando gnome?
<art_x> si
<jorge4> ok ves arriba el menu que pone Aplicaciones, Lugares y Sistema?
<art_x> si..
<art_x> bueno en realidad solo Aplicaciones, Lugares.. PD: estoy 8usando Xubuntu Gnome
<jorge4> ok pulsa en lugares
<jorge4> y alli hay un apartado que pone EQUIPO...debajo deben aparecer tus discos duros
<art_x> jorge4: listo..
<jorge4> ok
<jorge4> los ves?
<art_x> jorge4: sale: ubuntu, papelera, escritorio, sistema de archivos, pendrive, liveCD
<jorge4> mira aver sistema de archivos
<jorge4> tu no estas usando gnome
<jorge4> estas usando xubuntu...estas usando xfce
<art_x> jorge4: cuantro entro a sistema de archivos es como entrar a /... si estoy usando gnome
<art_x> a ok
<jorge4> gnome es el escritorio de ubuntu...de xubuntu es xfce
<art_x> cierto..!
<jorge4> ok..por eso no veias loq ue te decia...yo no usao xfce, pero creo que si vas a /media podrás montar tus discos...pero no lo se seguro la verdad
<jorge4> y por que no usas el luive de ubuntu con gnome
<art_x> tengo uno de ubuntu9.04...! pero los programas que necesito no los consigo en los repositorios..! y el xubuntu es 10.04 si estan los programas en los repos pero no veo las particiones..!
<snow_> hola alguie naqui?
<snow_> *alguien
<Tarrasquero> art_x: con fdisk -l que pasó?
<snow_> necesitaria ayuda con una lectora de dvd
<Tarrasquero> tu diras snow_
<snow_> me da un error al montarla
<Tarrasquero> snow_: no deveria montar auto?
<snow_> Method "Mount" with signature "ssas" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" doesn't exist
<snow_> ese es el error
<snow_> la busque y esta en sr0
<art_x> Tarrasquero: utilizando fdisk -l puedo ver que estan las particiones.. ! pero lo que necesito es abrir esas particiones..!
<Tarrasquero> art_x: haz un paste de la salida de fdisk
<Tarrasquero> fdisk -l
<art_x> Tarrasquero: ?¿?
<Tarrasquero> snow_: veamos
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> art_x: lo puedes hacer tbm asi
<snow_> Tarrasquero te aviso que tengo xubuntu 10.04 totalemente acualizado
<art_x> Tarrasquero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560368/
<Tarrasquero> art_x: cual quieres montar?
<Tarrasquero> tienes tres particiones con ntfs
<art_x> Tarrasquero: el /dev/sda3
<Tarrasquero> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Tarrasquero> y despues → sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/windows
<Tarrasquero> snow_: yo digo que al introducir un cd deveria montar auto
<snow_> si pero al intentar montarse solo me da ese error
<snow_> meto el cd.. espero unos segundos y me da el error
<Tarrasquero> ok voy a ver
<Tarrasquero> es raro
<Tarrasquero> la disquetera esta bien?
<Tarrasquero> o sea, no esta averiada
<snow_> lectora?... si esta bien.. nucna me dio problema...fue con la que instale el distro hace como 2 o 3 semanas
<snow_> *nunca
<Tarrasquero> snow_: de estar bien a mal es poco sabes?
<snow_> aguantame un segundo que voy a probar con otro dvd
<Tarrasquero> ok
<snow_> el otro dvd lo monta sin problemas...
<Tarrasquero> disquetera o dvd?
<snow_> ups.. creo que es problema que no me monta los dvd's +R
<Tarrasquero> aha
<Tarrasquero> si, posiblemente no lo soporta
<art_x> Tarrasquero: Excelente.. ya puedo visualizar los archivos..! gracias..!
<Tarrasquero> no es lo mismo dvd-r que +r
<snow_> mmm... ire a comprar otro -r a grabar denuevo y a probar
<Tarrasquero> ok
<snow_> puede ser problema que lo grabe en windows?
<Tarrasquero> +r mayor velocidad de grabacion solo
<Tarrasquero> no
<snow_> lo grabe a 6x
<Tarrasquero> snow_: es posible que te falta algun paquete
<Tarrasquero> sabes?
<snow_> actualize todo
<Tarrasquero> para que te reconozca el +r
<snow_> voy a buscar en google y en un ratito vuelvo haber
<snow_> pd: perdon por las faltas de ortografia
<Tarrasquero> si pero aun así prueba en synaptic colocando en la busqueda dvd+r
<snow_> ok gracias
 * alexneb se despide 0/
<iqpi> hola a todos
<art_x> hola..
<snow_> <Tarrasquero> ya tengo isntalados todos los paquetes que se necesitan
<snow_> *instalados
<jocdz> buenas tardes, alguien ha instalado UNetbootin para instalar linux/ubuntu desde un pendrive en vez de usar un CD?
<jocdz> he bajado el unetbootin pero el archivo no tiene extension, trate con un sh, con gdebi, dobleclick directamente en el archivo, pero el sistema no sabe reconocer a que aplicacion o con que aplciacion debo abrirlo para proceder a instalar este programa.
<jocdz> me a sorprendido que en muchos blogs explican "descargalo e instalalo" y luego a explicar su uso, pero nadie explica como se instala este archivo sin extension, por cual medio.
<dzup2> jocdz: que dice ls -al UNetbootin   <--o como se llame?
<erUSUL> jocdz: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<dzup2> o mejor
<jocdz> unetbootin no esta en los repos, lo baje de su web, pero por twitter alguien me dice que eso no se instala, entonces supongo que en el pendrive meto el .iso y el netbootin y supongo que al bootear desde pendrive, se cargue solo y me pida la ruta del .iso que estaria tambien en el mismo pendrive, supongo que seria asi de ser correcta esa informacion.
<jocdz> si es asi, no se porque dicen "instalalo" algunas personas en sus blogs, creo que omiten un dato muy importante que no cuesta nada mencionar de colocar el archivo en el pendrive que levantara solo en el booteo con deteccion de booteo por pendrive, pero como que nadie lo menciona, es decir, un gran "Oops!"
<Euronymous> Hola
<Euronymous> tengo una duda
<dzup2> pues haz tu propio articulo
<Euronymous> por que wine no puede ejecutar executables(.exe) desde un CD quiero instalar el Crysis Warhead
<jocdz> claro, eso debo hacer cuando termine con dicha tarea, asi sera.
<erUSUL> Euronymous: los cd se montan noexec por alguna razon. haz « wine /media/cdrom/path/al/fichero.exe » en un terminal
<Tarrasquero> BoTToEsP: eres español?
<Euronymous> erUSUL:  a mi el wine no me deja ejecutarlo porque wine lo tiene como "software pelugroso"
<erUSUL> Euronymous: ni idea, consulta la appdb
<erUSUL> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<canaima234532> buenas tardes...
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<canaima234532> gracias..
<canaima234532> tengo un problema, quiero colocar el hacer mas grande el home de mi sistema, tengo un pedazo de disco sin asignar, pero en en Gparted aparecen separados por unas particiones que tengo (las cuales no quiero que sean afectadas) como hago para unir mis dos espacion sin asingnar en uno sol??
<canaima234532> solo??
<canaima234532> el que pueda ayudarme le envio la captura de antalla para que se vea mejor
<canaima234532> por favor..
<erUSUL> canaima234532: puedes intentat "mover" las particiones que estan en medio. gparted puede hacerlo ( yo nunca lo he hecho )
<canaima234532> yo tampoco, eso no afectara de alguna manera las particiones??
<weeifuh> lo hace bien
<weeifuh> yo a un colega le moví las particiones
<weeifuh> demoró varias horas eso si
<canaima234532> mm... bueno, confiare en ustedes....
<weeifuh> lo divertido era que yo no sabía si tenía respaldos jaja
<erUSUL> canaima234532: confia en los backups
<ana_> buenas noches
<ana_> tengo un problema con el skype
<ana_> no me escuchan
<ana_> he intentado muchas cosas
<canaima234532> la cosa es que no tengo en este momento donde hacer respaldos..
<erUSUL> ana_: leemos si
<erUSUL> ana_: cual es el problema exactamente?
<ana_> quitar pulse-audio e instalar alsa
<ana_> pero no hay forma sigo sin poder hablar por el microfono en skype
<ana_> no me puede escuchar
<ana_> alguna solucion
<erUSUL> yo nunca he usado skype :/
<ana_> no importa si tengo que tocar comandos, pero ya no se que hacer
<ana_> en vista no iba todo a la primerra y veo que aqui no
<Euronymous> bueno tendré que copiar los archivos del juego
<Euronymous> para que me deje instalarlo
<Euronymous> no se me ocurre otra cosa
<Euronymous> en fin hasta luego
<cmaiz82> eso le pasó a no se quien
<cmaiz82> y tenía en silencio el micrófono
<cmaiz82> lo has comprobado?
<cmaiz82> sistema > preferencias > sonido
<cmaiz82> en entrada
<Tarrasquero> ana_: alsamixer
<jocdz> perdon, he conectado un pendrive pero no se si es realmente el dispositivo /dev/sdc1 u otro, es con lsusb -t ???
<Tarrasquero> para eso usa sudo fdisk -l
<erUSUL> jocdz: haz « dmesg | tail -n25 » verás cual fue el que le asignaron
<cmaiz82> man lsusb
<Tarrasquero> eso tbm
<jocdz> lo ejecute erUSUL el dmesg | tail -n25
<jocdz> madre mia, esto si que esta largo
<jocdz> parece ser scsi7
<Tarrasquero> jocdz: no
<erUSUL> sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk <<< ejemplo
<Tarrasquero> fdisk -l
<erUSUL> sdd
<jocdz> por ahi vi un sdc1 --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560391/
<Tarrasquero> efectivamente el dispositivo es /sdc
<cmaiz82> y porque no pruebas a meterte
<cmaiz82> cd /etc/sdc1
<cmaiz82> si no es ese lo veras enseguida
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: porque /etc/sdc1 probablemente no exista :)
<jocdz> cmaiz82, en /etc no tengo ninguna carpeta o archivo sdc1
<erUSUL> jocdz: que paso; no se monta automaticamente?
<jocdz> pero ya con saber que es ese, ya puedo trabajar con la app que me pide que lo identique, gracias erUSUL y muchachos :)
<dzup2>    heh
<cmaiz82> bueno pues en /media
<cmaiz82> era una sugerencia hombre xD
<rengo> holas gente
<jocdz> no si, es que el UNetbootin luego de bajarlo tenia que aplicarle al archivo un chmod +x para poderlo ejecutar, y asi indicarle el pendrive y el .iso para luego instalar ubuntu desde el pendrive
<rengo> que escritorio liviano base firefox me recomiendan? para escritorio x
<rengo> perdon digo navegador
<SergioMeneses> rengo, chromiun es bueno :D
<rengo> vuelvo preguntar que navegador recomiendan para escritorio x base a firefox
<jocdz> cmaiz82, en /media si esta el pendrive pero sale como USB DISK, no como sdc1 u otro, por eso era que no podia identificarlo, ya habia mirado en /media pero no me indicaba eso en ese aspecto.
<rengo> no me ins lalo
<dabor> jocdz, sdc1 es el dispositivo hardware, /media es la carpeta donde lo monta
<jocdz> si es verdad, lo se dabor :)
<dabor> ok
<cmaiz82> y no se puede saber hacia donde apunta /media/loquesea?
<cmaiz82> como subst
<cmaiz82> (pretunto)
<jocdz> dabor, pero es una lastima que uno no pueda ir a /media y doble click Propiedades y que ahi diga que sdc# de hardware tiene
<dabor> jocdz, hay otros caminos sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<dabor> jocdz, conectas el dispositivo y miras el log
<cmaiz82> correcto
<cmaiz82> lo he probado jeje
<jocdz> si es una forma, pero siempre hay que afincar la vista entre tanto del log es un poco como eso de buscar una aguja en un pajar como dice el dicho.
<dabor> jocdz, no, con ese comando la info te queda al final
<dabor> jocdz, bien clarita
<rengo> SergioMeneses:  dice no exute repos ese navegador
<rengo> estas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> rengo, dime
<SergioMeneses> vagas el instalador desde google
 * xoan buenas
<rengo> dice no exite repos ubuntu chromiun
<jocdz> dabor, en un momento lo pongo en un paste, porque aun sigue cargando, aun no llega al final como dices, hay que esperar, esperemos..
<dabor> jocdz, otra forma seria ejecutar df despues de montarlo
<rengo> dabor:  cual navegador liviano base firefox me recomedas para escritorio x?
<cmaiz82> no termina nunca
<dabor> jocdz, seguro escribiste mal el comando
<jocdz> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<jocdz> asi?
<cmaiz82> sip ese puse yo y funciona
<cmaiz82> pero no termina
<dabor> jocdz, asi, pero deberia escribir unas pocas lineas, nada mas
<jocdz> asi es, no termina xD
<cmaiz82> porque es un log que está siempre en uso
<cmaiz82> supongo
<cmaiz82> cada cosa que suceda aparecerá ahi
<SergioMeneses> rengo, pruebe konqueror
<cmaiz82> no, dabor ?
<jocdz> no dabor sigue cargando linea por linea y no veo nada de un sdc1 asi que esa intruccion para saber, la descarto como realmente util.
<dabor> jocdz, entonces utiliza este sudo tail -n 5 /var/log/messages
<rengo> SergioMeneses:  no quiero poner server kde pira usar konqueror
<SergioMeneses> rengo, usas gnome?
<rengo> no virtual es server virtual
<dabor> jocdz, si conectas el dispositivo, te muestra el log, despues sigue logueando otras cosas
<rengo> sergio quiero navegador liviano  base a firefox
<jocdz> uhmm creo que tampoco, trajo 5 lineas sobre algo de mysql
<jocdz> bueno pero no importa hay mejores intrucciones seguramente :)
<rengo> dabor:  qu navegador liviano me recomedas base firefox opara escritorio x me recomendas?
<jocdz> pero igual sigo pensando y con la prox version de ubuntu, que no deberia ser tan dificil que en la pestana Propiedasdes parezca a donde apunta en cuestion de hardware dichas conexiones del /media
<cmaiz82> estoy totalmente de acuerdo
<dabor> jocdz, con dh te lo muestra
<jocdz> dh?
<dabor> jocdz, si dh
<jocdz> bueno ahora investigo que es ese tal dh :)
<dabor> jocdz, es un comando de consola
<dabor> jocdz, df
<dabor> o sino df -h
<jocdz> si eso pense, pero digo.. buscar que parametros son los que requiere
<dabor> jocdz, no requiere parametros
<jocdz> con dh me indica:
<jocdz> dh: cannot read debian/control: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dabor> jocdz, es df
<jocdz> y con df -h ---> df: orden no encontrada
<jocdz> a perdon
<jocdz> la escribi mal, u seg
<dabor> jocdz, deja un espacio
<jocdz> si, df -h :)
<jocdz> bueno df o df -h me trajeron lo mismo parece
<arielsanflo> alquien que me ayude por favor
<jocdz> estupendo, mejor que el inmenso log :D
<dabor> jocdz, en uno esta en kb y en el otro en Gb
<dabor> jocdz, hay que mirar el log mientras conectas el dispositivo y lo ves perfectamente
<jocdz> el log? no es mejor solo conectar y dar un df y ya :(
<dabor> jocdz, si, pero cuando no se monta, con df no lo vas a ver
<dabor> :-)
<arielsanflo> actualize mi computador
<arielsanflo> y reinicie y al reiniciar
<arielsanflo> no funciona bien
<jocdz> a ok, cuando tenga problemas de conectarlo y que no se monte, si si, claro claro, ahi si sirve ver el log, supongo que informa cual podria ser el problema, el df solo lo mostraria si efectivamente se monto, cierto!?
<dabor> rengo, otro además de epiphany-browser ?
<dabor> jocdz, asi es
<jocdz> gracias dabor ^ ^
<jocdz> ahora con sus permisos, hare unos backups y luego a hacer un USB-Live de Ubuntu :)
<jocdz> gracias!
<jocdz> cuidense
<jocdz> o/
<dannyLopez> buenas, como se llama el gestor de limpieza, es que desinstale ese y el synaptic y no se como instalarlo x(
<arielsanflo> el problema es el sitema de ventanas no funciona bien
<erUSUL> gestor de limpieza??
<dabor> dannyLopez, gestor de limpieza suena a windows
<erUSUL> bleachbit?
<dannyLopez> no recuerdo como se llama por eso digo
<dabor> Ubucleaner??
<dannyLopez> pero que por defecto tiene el icono de una escoba
<dabor> dannyLopez, normalmente no es necesario limpiar nada
<dannyLopez> dabor: y los paquetes que no se están utilizando y hacen relleno en el disco?
<dabor> dannyLopez, sudo apt-get autoclean
<dabor> dannyLopez, otros paquetes se desintalan desde synaptic
<dannyLopez> jeje pero también lo desinstale
<dannyLopez> :$
<arielsanflo> danny hola
<dannyLopez> (synaptic:4409): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0   eso me aparece al darle sudo synaptic y solo lo abre con gksudo
<dabor> dannyLopez, es correcto gksudo
<dannyLopez> pero antes me abria con sudo jeje y ahora se me olvida poner el gk xD
<dabor> dannyLopez, sistema-administración-gestor de paquetes
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> como veo en consola cuanto espacio me queda libre?
<fosco_> df -h
<rengo> alguien sabe exite repositorios para webmin?
<rengo> nadie sabe sobre ubuntu tiene repositorios de webmin?
<erUSUL> !webmin
<kubot> webmin ya no está soportado en Debian/Ubuntu. No es compatible con el modo en que los paquetes de estas distribuciones manejan los ficheros de configuración, y seguramente creará problemas inesperados en el sistema.
<erUSUL> rengo: busca en la pagina de webmin
<rengo> erUSUL:  pero no lo vi solo .deb
<dzup2> alguien puede con cod4 con wine en una nvidia?
<SINDE> una ayudita
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<SINDE> como se desinstala KDE?
<erUSUL> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<SINDE> he probado con el kubuntu-desktop pero me deja muchos por medio
<erUSUL> visita la pagina que te acabo de mostrar; ahi te explican como hacerlo
<SINDE> On Lucid Lynx (10.04) :facepalm
<cmaiz82> joer ahora tengo problemas con las X
<SINDE> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop me quita el libreoffice
<cmaiz82> instalo el driver de Nvidia y va bien, pero al reiniciar no inicia
<erUSUL> SINDE: usa le metodo manual que es lo que *recomiendan*
<SINDE> el metodo manual es para 10.04
<erUSUL> seguro que funciona igual en 10.10 los nombres de los paquetes es raro que cambien
<Hjonthn> buenas, alguien me podria decir porque se deforman algunas fuentes en ubuntu?
<dabor> cmaiz82, como va bien? despues de reiniciar?
<cmaiz82> no dabor , al instalar el driver de Nvidia consigo arrancar las X
<cmaiz82> y funciona bien, pero reinicio y no inicia
<cmaiz82> asi que tengo que volver a instalarlo desde consola para poder entrar
<cmaiz82> antes me iba bien...
<cmaiz82> voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-23
<tron_hacker> Hola amigos, una pregunta, estoy trabajando en ubuntu 11.10 y en algunos casos se para (cuelga) y no vuelve a reanudar hasta reiniciar. ¿ Cual seria el problema ?
<tron_hacker> me eh preguntado los cambios que hice y no se si seria swap que lo he puesto para que no consuma nada
<tron_hacker> o quizas que el procesador se sobrecarga de tantas ordenes o la memoria se llena
<tron_hacker> que podria ser el software o hardware
<txomon|home> tron_hacker, si haces cambios con el swap, y no en la instalación, de hacerlos mal, las cosas petan
<txomon|home> la cosa es que el swap está para ayudar a la ram
<txomon|home> con el swap, se puede decir que tienes un apoyo para la ram
<tron_hacker> si pero hace el acceso mas lento
<txomon|home> no, el swap está diseñado para ayudar al ordenador
<tron_hacker> bueno lo volvere a activar a ver si podria ser por eso
<txomon|home> si no existiera el swap, solo tendrías la memoria real que tengas de RAM
<txomon|home> y si se llena, se puede colgar
<txomon|home> sobre todo si tienes poca RAM
<tron_hacker> pero el swap es como el paginado en windows
<tron_hacker> eso hace el acceso al disco lento
<txomon|home> tron_hacker, no, hace que haya más accesos a disco
<txomon|home> pero sirve como una ampliación de RAM
<tron_hacker> en mis clases de informatica eso fue lo que me enseñaron
<txomon|home> en caso de no tener espacio suficiente, o si extraordinariamente necesita más espacio, tira de ahí
<txomon|home> tron_hacker, si existe es por algo
<tron_hacker> mira tengo 160 GB
<txomon|home> de todos modos, googlea
<tron_hacker> de algo sirve
<txomon|home> y yo tengo 18GB
<tron_hacker> de DD
<txomon|home> y yo
<txomon|home> pero aún con 18GB de DD, tengo 512 de él para swap
<tron_hacker> bueno lo activare a ver ok
<tron_hacker> ya vuelvo
<Juest> holas
<Juest> me ayudan?
<Juest> tengo el siguent problema...
<Juest> http://imagebin.org/194981
<m4v> no veo ningún problema ahí
<Juest> fijate bien, ves esa barrita?
<Juest> alli deberia estar el menu
<Juest> fijate
<txomon|home> Juest, que barra?
<m4v> ocultaste el menú? normalmente lo podés mostrar con una opción en el menú contextual. Pero no se exactamente porque no estoy en gnome
<Juest> m4v: nose, pero en esa barrita estaba el menu
<txomon|home> Juest, eso es gnome 2 o 3?
<Juest> fijate bien, en la parte de arriba, casi el titulo de la ventana
<m4v> descúbrelo, en el menú contextual debe haber una opción
<Juest> m4v: me esta pasando en todas las app
<Juest> uso gnome 3 pero tmb cuenta como gnome 2 xD
<xangua> Juest: no, gnome3 no es gnome2
<xangua> Juest: haz mezclado repositorios¿
<Juest> yase qe no pero por el gtk viste
<Juest> nono, lo unico, me puse ppa exelente de gnome xD
<Juest> y otro ppa de temas
<xangua> ppa exelente de gnome - he ahí tu problema
<Juest> nonon, no creo -.-
<txomon|home> Juest, si, ese ppa peta sistemas
<txomon|home> de hecho, te suele venir con varias advertencias
<Juest> el ppa es
<m4v> estan mezclando cosas
<txomon|home> tienes que instalarte el paquete gnome-shell para gnome 3
<xangua> pues como no expliques todo lo que haz hecho en vez de esperar que le hagamos ingeniería inversa a una imagen X que nos muestras :S Juest
<Juest> webupd8team-gnome3/oneric y themes
<m4v> creo que desde que está Unity el menú ese está oculto porque ahora está en la barra superior
<Juest> no. non
<Juest> SON CIEGOS?
<txomon|home> m4v, si, pero si utiliza gnome3 en teoría debería estar ahi
<Juest> aver
<Juest> miren bien
<txomon|home> Juest, suelen estar arriba del todo
<Juest> hay una micro barrita
<m4v> txomon|home: gnom3 está
<Juest> fijate
<txomon|home> aunque esté en ventana pequeña
<m4v> txomon|home: te refieres a gnome-shell?
<txomon|home> m4v, sep
<Juest> esa barrita, ahhi estaba el menu
<Juest> aver
<Juest> gente....
<txomon|home> Juest, si
<txomon|home> entendemos lo que dices
<Juest> entonces?
<m4v> txomon|home: bueno, no confundas gnome-shell con gnome3 para ahorrar confusiones ;)
<txomon|home> y lo que no sabemos es si estas en gnome-shell de los repositorios de ubuntu
<Juest> como es qe se re confunden cn unity?
<txomon|home> m4v, sorry
<Juest> este gnome-shell es el delos ubuntu repos
<m4v> Juest: no dijiste que es lo que estas usando
<Juest> g3shell
<m4v> bueno, recién ahora.
<Juest> pero este problema, es digamos, system-wide
<Juest> aver
<m4v> nose como es ahí, tengo gnome en un vm pero no con gnome-shell
<Juest> m4v: usas ubuntu?
<xangua> Juest: que tal si nos compartes todo lo que haz hecho, desde que versión de ubuntu usas¿
<Juest> 11.10?
<Juest> aver
<Juest> uso 11.10
<Juest> cn unity y g3shell
<Juest> instalado parte de esos ppa, qe es poca cosa
<Juest> xD
<Juest> aver, muchos temas,
<xangua> instalados COMO¿
<Juest> repo add en el sistema
<Juest> y synaptic
<m4v> creo que tenés algún problema con el config, se habrá mezclado la configuración de unity con la de gnome-shell
<txomon|home> Juest, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Juest> aver,
<txomon|home> más facil
<Juest> esta es una instalacion limpia ademas
<Juest> xD
<Juest> oka
<m4v> txomon|home: PPA normalmente no están en el sources.list btw
<txomon|home> m4v, !! yo siempre los añado ahí xD... donde se ponen si no?
<Juest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813819/
<Juest> claro
<Juest> estan alli
<Juest> xD
<Juest> mm nose, eso es el default
<m4v> si los agregas usando la herramienta add-apt-repository quedan en el /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Juest> ah
<Juest> mira
<Juest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813821/
<Juest> xD
<Juest> m4v...
<Juest> aver, ni siquiera la terminal tiene menu sino esa barra!
<Crashbit> una duda, para que al hacer un ls -l salga el nombre y el grupo al que pertenece un usuario, como lo hace ?
<Juest> Crashbit: uff, lee man ls
<Crashbit> lo que me pasa es que tengo un equipo, en que en vez del nombre y grupo, salen el UID y el GID, los numeros, y no se cual es el motivo
<Juest> Crashbit: nose
<Juest> raro
<m4v> Juest: eso es lo normal con unity, la barra de menú está arriba de todo
<Juest> m4v: no entiendes,
<m4v> Juest: sospecho que se instaló mal gnome-shell o algo así
<tron_hacker> eso es lo mismo
<Juest> la barra de menu DESAPARECE Y APARECE AHI ARRIBA EN UNITY, ES DIFERENTE O NO ENTIENDE?
<tron_hacker> UID (User ID - nombre de usuario) GID (Group ID - Grupo)
<m4v> estas con unity o n gnome-shell
<Crashbit> tron_hacker: si, pero debería salirme el nombre
<Juest> gshell
<Crashbit> tron_hacker: y me sale el número
<m4v> Juest: no hace falta gritar aparte.
<txomon|home> m4v, ahh vale, no sabía xD
<tron_hacker> Tu eres el administrador
<Crashbit> Juest: yo tenía problemas así por culpa del driver de la nvidia 7xxx
<Juest> por eso, m4v, el compiz, flashea la barra de menu y despues esta ahi
<Crashbit> tron_hacker: no te entiendo
<m4v> Juest: y no se entiendo lo que trato de decir? como es lo normal en Unity, sospecho que se instaló mal gnome-shell, o está mal configurado, porque con unity es normal que se oculen
<tron_hacker> si tu eres quien hace los cambios en el sistema
<Juest> LA BARRA ESTA, PERO ESTA VACIA, EN LUGAR DE MOSTRAR FILE,EDIT, ETC!!!
<xangua> Juest: gnome3 no usa compiz
<Juest> m4v entiende ahora
<Crashbit> tron_hacker: es un entoeno chrooteado, pero tengo acceso fuera de la jaula, sí
<xangua> más bien gnome-shell no usa compiz**
<Juest> mentira, y entonces como qe tengo sombreado?
<Juest> aver
<m4v> Juest: no grites por favor, podés tratar de explicarte mejor en vez de gritar.
<m4v> Juest: si ahora entiendo, no tengo idea porque ocurre eso...
<Crashbit> Juest: mutter
<txomon|home> Crashbit, normalmente, cuando sale el número suele ser que el usuario no existe
<Juest> ah
<Crashbit> txomon|home: mmm, eso pensé, pero no se de donde lo pilla.
<txomon|home> Crashbit, /etc/passwd
<Juest> Crashbit: fijate haciendo sudo chown, por ahi funciona
<Juest> aver
<Crashbit> txomon|home: copié los ficheros /etc/passwd y /etc/group dentro la jaula
<txomon|home> ¿?
<Juest> Crashbit: /etc/passwd y /etc/shadow
<txomon|home> como que dentro de la jaula?
<Crashbit> Juest: no necesite shadow para nada
<txomon|home> Juest, deja el shadow en paz
<Juest> Crashbit: eso no!, corrompe el sistema!
<Crashbit> Juest: vale.
<Juest> txomon|home: seguro Crashbit tiene una vm
<Crashbit> txomon|home: es un entoneo chroot
<Juest> ah
<Juest> xD
<Juest> me parecia una vm xD
<txomon|home> bueno, de todos modos, cuando estás en single mode, no todo funciona bien
<Juest> Crashbit: cada sistema tiene passwd, groups y shadow unicos!
<txomon|home> Juest, no tiene porqué
<Juest> y bueno xSD
<Juest> xD
<m4v> Juest: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75465/where-did-the-menu-bars-from-my-applications-go-in-gnome-shell
<Crashbit> txomon|home: accedo al sistema por ssh, un usuario está chrooteado, que no muestra los nombres, y otro no está chrooteado, que este si que los muestra
<Juest> aw
<Juest> ah xD
<Juest> Crashbit: uf, nose, sera un problema cn groups, shadow y passwd?
<Juest> paf, claro
<Juest> ahi entre los shell extensions tengo un global menu, pero esta apagado
<Crashbit> txomon|home: si hago un ls -l, me muestra esto
<Juest> como hago?
<Juest> m4v
<txomon|home> Crashbit, he entendido que te dice noseque/  1001 1001 rwxrwxrwx
<txomon|home> o algo asi
<Crashbit> txomon|home: exactamente
<Crashbit> txomon|home: drwxr-xr-x  2 0 0 4096 Jan 23 01:08 bin
<txomon|home> Crashbit, como llamas tu a tener un usuario chrooteado?
<Juest> m4v,  aver, tonces,
<Crashbit> txomon|home: lo que hago es que según el grupo del usuario, en el sshd_config le tengo puesto que me haga un chroot
<Juest> m4v, ese hablaa de light dm y unity y gshell. yo actualmente uso gdm
<Crashbit> txomon|home: algo así: Match group jailuser ChrootDirectory /home/jails
<Juest> y me desinstale y reinstale unity, puede ser eso?
<Crashbit> txomon|home: esto en el sshd_config, luego creo el usuario y grupo fuera del chroot, con adduser, y luego copio /etc/passwd y /etc/group, dentro del chroot
<txomon|home> y a donde lo copias?
<Crashbit> txomon|home: en /home/jails/etc/{passwd,group}
<Juest> m4v aver
<Juest> me ayuda?
<m4v> Juest: no estoy en gnome
<txomon|home> Crashbit, y eso ya vale? por que por esa regla de tres, deberías tener _todo_ en /home/jails
<xangua> intentaste lo que dice de dconf Juest ¿
<txomon|home> como por ejemplo el ls mismo
<Juest> xangua: no pienso resetear todo :(
<xangua> en ningún lugar dice eso
<Crashbit> txomon|home: así lo hago, meto el "ls" en /home/jails/bin/ls, y luego con ldd voy metiendo las librerías
<Juest> aver, pierdo la config de temas y eso??
<Juest> xangua: aver
<Juest> qe es lo qe corresponde cn gshell??
<txomon|home> Crashbit, y si haces which ls que te sale?
<Crashbit> txomon|home: si me entra en la sesion bien, me pilla el /etc/passwd del equipo no chrooteado, porque el chroot, lo hace una vez logueado
<Crashbit> txomon|home: que no existe witch :-)
<txomon|home> which
<txomon|home> no witch xD
<txomon|home> es que puede ser por la  variable PATH
<Crashbit> txomon|home: lo mismo :-)
<txomon|home> has comprobado que te dice echo $PATH ?
<Crashbit> txomon|home: no no, mira: -bash-4.2$ echo $PATH
<Crashbit> /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
<Juest> ah miren,
<txomon|home> Crashbit, y /bin ?
<Crashbit> txomon|home: me funciona todo bien, lo que no me muestra es los nombres
<Crashbit> txomon|home: entre /usr/bin y /usr/sbin, si que está
<txomon|home> Crashbit, seguramente todo no funcione bien...
<Juest> me esta pasando qe aveces pierdo los lugares de sbin del path, meayudan?
<Juest> me pasa solamente en modo grafico
<Crashbit> txomon|home: no, está claro que todo no
<txomon|home> probabilidad, vamos xD
<Juest> durante sesion
<Juest> ehh
<txomon|home> Crashbit, prueba con #openssh
<txomon|home> a ver que te dicen...
<Crashbit> txomon|home: por ejemplo, el screen me dice que no puede determinar el usuario, y no me lo lanza
<Crashbit> txomon|home: ok, probaré, muchas gracias :-)
<Juest> ah ademas,  bueno, tengo mal draw y bugs de la interfaz
<Juest> aveces
<Juest> meyudan¡??
<Juest> holaaaaaa
<m4v> Juest: demandar ayuda no te va a solucionar tu problema más rápdio
<m4v> Juest: el link que te pasé no sirvió de nada?
<Juest> si bueno, pareciera qe no leen tipo
<Juest> m4v, mas o menos, no es mi caso -.-
<m4v> si nadie te contesta es porque nadie sabe, trata de tener paciencia a la hora de pedir soporte
<Juest> ahh eso es :P qe se habra qedado activo lo de global
<Juest> tata, f10 abre menus
<tron_hacker> txomon|home El swap empieza a trabajar una vez activado
<txomon|home> tron_hacker, suerte
<tron_hacker> txomon|home ==?? te vas
<txomon|home> tron_hacker, suerte == "ojalá así se te haya arreglado"
<tron_hacker> txomon|home Aaah pensaba que te irías
<tron_hacker> txomon|home como puedo saber si ubuntu esta trabajando bien =
<txomon|home> tron_hacker, abre cosas ;D
<Juest> m4v, no tengo org/globalmenu en dconfig
<tron_hacker> txomon|home No, en realidad quisiera saber como hacer para realizar algo como un test o prueba =?
<txomon|home> Crashbit, http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/howtos_debug_jails.html
<txomon|home> igual te ayuda
<Juest> m4v: tengo solo gnome , gtk y gwibber, me ayuda?
<Juest> bajo org
<m4v> Juest: no tengo gnome te dije, pregunta al canal.
<Juest> uuh
<Juest> pareciera qe nadie sabe :(
<Juest> m4v: qe usas?
<m4v> kde
<Crashbit> txomon|home: thx, estaba con strace, precismanete
<Crashbit> para destripar ls y ver de donde pilla el nombre de GID y UID
<Juest> uf, tiene espacio para meterse gnome m4v?
<m4v> Juest: perdón?
<tron_hacker> En realidad acabo de entrar
<tron_hacker> y los mensajes se han borrado
<bworm32> hola
<txomon|home> tron_hacker, prueba de que?
<Juest> tron_hacker: oye aver.
<tron_hacker> txomon|home Para hacer como un diagnostico del sistema y comprobar que no allá errores
<tron_hacker> bworm32 Cual es su pregunta ?
<bworm32> solo observo gracias
<bworm32> por el momento solo quería saber
<bworm32> por que cuando activas los efectos en ubuntu
<Juest> tron_hacker:  oye
<tron_hacker> Juest Si dime
<bworm32> como los del cubo te quita todo
<Juest> ?
<Juest> qe cubo?
<braiam> bworm32, compiz y unity no se llevan bien
<Juest> bworm32: suele pasar, es un tema de video
<Juest> claro
<xangua> bworm32: porque unity no anda con ciertos plugins, como el cubo
<Juest> cual cubo che?
<bworm32> el cubo 3d de ubuntu
<tron_hacker> unity no es compatible con compiz
<tron_hacker> tu dices compiz-fusion
<bworm32> así es
<xangua> unity usa compiz tron_hacker, otra cosa es que no anden ciertos plugins
<bworm32> ok muchas gracias
<bworm32> aquí dan asesoria de todo?
<Juest> tron_hacker: mira, me ha desaparecido la barra de menus, mas bien se tipo achico, no es porqe tengo unity, y ademas, no puedo tocar nada, pero si hago f10 aparece el primero, no puedo cambiar de menues cn las fleachas
<Juest> bworm32: solo de ubuntu
<Juest> bworm32: solo sobre el repositorio de ubuntu
<Juest> ....
<bworm32> ok muchas gracias
<Juest> tron_hacker: oye, aver
<bworm32> es la primera vez que entro a un irc x chat
<Juest> oigan, porqe empathy no conecta al msn!?
<tron_hacker> si conecta
<Juest> como? a mi no me conecta
<Juest> se qeda clavado en connecting
<Juest> y ademas, como hago en el empathy para poder mandar comandos al servidor irc?
<Juest> tron_hacker
<Juest> oye tron_hacker
<tron_hacker> Juest Espera que estoy ocupado dame un minuto please ?
<Juest> OK
<Juest> como reseteo el menu principal sin resetear todo??
<Juest> es qe borre la carpeta Debian
<Juest> tron_hacker: oye, aver}
<Juest> tron_hacker: mira, me ha desaparecido la barra de menus, mas bien se tipo achico, no es porqe tengo unity, y ademas, no puedo tocar nada, pero si hago f10 aparece el primero, no puedo cambiar de menues cn las fleachas
<tron_hacker> Juest Ok bien dejame pensar un poco que yo tambien tuve problemas con el unity ?
<Juest> uf
<Juest> mira
<Juest> esto es gnome shell che
<tron_hacker> y como es que tienes problemas
<Juest> s
<Juest> si
<Juest> no la veo tipo
<Juest> bueno}
<Juest> creo qe hare reboot
<Juest> nose si lo solucione
<Juest> por ahi si -.-
<orion_> nada  para  saber  que se  discute
<tron_hacker> pero
<tron_hacker> no entiendo como es que tienes problemas con unity en gnome shell
<Juest> tron_hacker: bueno, solo el nautilus -.-
<Juest> mira
<Juest> nose, esto no es unity, y no tiene qe ver cn unity sino cn global menus !
<tron_hacker> es que si cambias los global menus en unity no deberian cambiarse en gnome-shell
<Juest> no los toque
<Juest> nose tonces
<tron_hacker> mmm
<Juest> me ayudas a conseguir los drivers?
<Juest> porqe tengo una raedon x200
<Juest> xpress*
<Juest> es un chipset
<Juest> tron_hacker:
<tron_hacker> presiona Alt-f2
<tron_hacker> y escribe software-center
<Juest> para qe jaja, y tengo synaptic
<Juest> para qe run command xD
<Juest> ok, lanzo el soft center
<tron_hacker> si
<tron_hacker> buscarlos en synaptic es muy tedioso
<Juest> puh
<tron_hacker> y no sabemos si estan
<Juest> eso si, en ciertos programas ahora solamente se van los menues
<tron_hacker> en el cuadro de busqueda escribe driver raedon
<Juest> bueno ya esta, todo bien xD
<Juest> solo me faltara reiniciar el equipo
<tron_hacker> yo creo que deberias eliminar gnome-shell y reinstalarlo
<tron_hacker> ??
<Juest> xorg driver
<tron_hacker> no le entiendo
<Juest> tengo instalado el xorg radeon
<Juest> el xorg ati tmb
<tron_hacker> pudo encontrar los driver entonces
<Juest> lo qe no tengo, es
<Juest> el CCC
<tron_hacker> usa google para buscar un poco
<tron_hacker> por que no estoy seguro
<Juest> bueno nose
<Juest> ya probe tipo
<Juest> yyy nada medio
<Juest> tengo una ati xpress 200
<Juest> es el chipset
<Juest> ayuda!?
<m4v> Juest: porque necesitas los drivers de la placa de vídeo?
<Juest> porqe si xD espero una mejora, y ademas, el ubuntu me dice qe tengo unknown
<Juest> por eso
<Juest> tengo un chipset ati xpress 200
<Juest> o sea
<Juest> tengo una pc
<Juest> qe es
<Juest> HP Evo dx2200
<m4v> trata de mantener tus respuestas en una línea
<Juest> uif ok
<m4v> Juest: pensé que el driver estaba funcionando bien, dijiste que tienes los efectos de escritorio andando anteriormente.
<Juest> tengo la experiencia estandar
<Juest> y ademas
<Juest> el unity es leento :P
<Juest> especialmente el blur del dock
<pangolin> el gnome-shell vale madre
<Juest> si xD,
<Juest> funka perfecto
<pangolin> usas kubuntu y pone te felice
<Juest> nuu xD
<Juest> no uso kubuntu che
<Juest> aver
<Juest> bueno, he aqui, tengo ciertos problemas de dibujado aca e gnome shell
<Juest> ademas,
<Juest> me ayudan cn el grub?
<xangua> Juest: intentaste ya remover ese ppa extraño¿
<Juest> xangua: mira, es un listado de paquetes
<Juest> xangua: no tiene qe ver}
<Juest> solo uno quite
<Juest> asi qe ahora esta perfecto
<Juest> solo que
<xangua> !enter | Juest
<kubot> Juest: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Juest> ya antes de meter esos ppa, ya tenia macanas de dibujado
<Juest> y ademas, porqe sera qe desde qe arranca el grub tengo el monitor Out of Range??
<Juest> bueno
<Juest> ayudita, como hago para qe pulseaudio funcione cn root?
<Juest> porqe me sale esto cuando corro pulseaudio -system como root? W: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Denied access to client with invalid authorization data.
<m4v> ni idea, Ubuntu no usa root para pulseaudio.
<Juest> uuh
<Juest> es qe estoy tratando de qe root tenga sonido
<Juest> y eso ya no me anda
<Juest> antes funcionaba
<m4v> bueno, Ubuntu desactiva root, y no soporta sesiones root.
<Juest> el pulseaudio -system
<m4v> no te podemos ayudar con eso.
<Juest> uff
<Juest> aver
<Juest> como hago para cambiar el tema de pulse audio, alsa ,etc?
<Juest> es qe quiero un sistema de sonido qe ande en todo el sistema y  siempre
<arp-> y por que no va andar=?
<m4v> no lo vas a lograr para root.
<Juest> yy
<Juest> ya probe, tipo pulseaudio per user
<Juest> lo hice global una vez
<m4v> arp-: nose, pero supongo que hay algunas cosas que no soportan funcionar como root por seguridad.
<Juest> y me dejo de andar el sonido en algunas zonas
<Juest> uuuh
<arp-> um
<Juest> cagada, me quiero morir!
<arp-> vos decis que si pasas a root
<arp-> no te anda el sonido?
<Juest> estoy cn root
<arp-> en una terminal con root
<arp-> por ejemplo?
<Juest> asi es, no hay sonido
<arp-> a ver
<Juest> nono
<arp-> dejame probar aca
<Juest> jaj,
<Juest> yo estoy en root actualmente
<arp-> iniciaste X en root?
<Juest> che arp- tienes qe entrar como root en el gui!
<Juest> no es terminal
<arp-> y quien va usar normalmente root como usuario?
<arp-> pf
<arp-> no tiene sentido
<arp-> nadie con 2 dedos de frente usa el gui como root
<m4v> Juest: no deberías usar una sesión root en Ubuntu, claramente Ubuntu desalienta el uso de root así
<arp-> justamente..
<Juest> XOrg siempre se lanza como root, el tema es el login,
<arp-> linux tan prolijo que es on los prermisos
<Juest> qe fregadera, y eso qe me encanta el root
<m4v> Juest: bueno, pero Ubuntu no lo soporta y no te podemos ayudar con eso.
<Juest> uf
<arp-> eso esta todo hecho a proposito
<Juest> qe uso tonces?
<Juest> distro buena please
<arp-> usa tu usuario normal
<m4v> Juest: Ubuntu con un usuario?
<arp-> que es lo logico
<Juest> nono, qe distro me recomiendan para Full root?
<arp-> cualquier distribucion de linux, se usa con esa politica
<Juest> no todas
<Juest> o si?
<m4v> Juest: ninguna distro te va a recomendar usar root como login
<arp-> ...
<arp-> todas...
<arp-> absolutamente todas
<arp-> no se aconseja usar root
<Juest> nooooooouuu :(
<arp-> por razones de seguridad
<m4v> Juest: vos que querés? un Windows?
<Juest> qe merda
<arp-> es algo obvio
<arp-> no no es mierda
<arp-> es algo mejor..
<Juest> no jaja, quiero rootxD
<arp-> para que?
<arp-> si todo te anda igual
<Yukiteru> Juest, para que queres root
<Juest> mira no se aconseja porqe por newbies
<arp-> cuando necesites root..
<arp-> invocas dicho programa con sudo
<m4v> Juest: no se aconseja por seguridad.
<Juest> si no importa, es qe ya me personalizo todo como root :D
<arp-> repito.. no es para newbis
<Yukiteru> Juest, usar root todo el tiempo es para newbies que quieren machacar su pc en un zas
<Juest> por eso
<arp-> todo el mundo por seguridad
<arp-> no usa root
<m4v> Juest: hay un montón de exploits que pueden aprovechar que un proceso esté corriendo como root, el usuario no tiene nada que ver.
<arp-> te lo van a decir incluso la gente con mas experiencia de administracion en linux
<Juest> nono, mira, yo soy avanzado en linux, asi qe
<arp-> te digo mas
<arp-> es tan tonto usar root... como usar Windows con Administrador
<Yukiteru> Juest, si fueras avanzado en linux sabrias que estas errado
<Yukiteru> al usar root todo el tiempo
<Yukiteru> ¬_¬
<arp-> ssi sos avanzado.. no deberias ni preguntar esto
<m4v> Juest: el hecho que uses root como login significa que no sos para nada un usuario avanzado.
<Juest> arp-: mira, usar windows como administrador es lo mismo qe usar un usuario administrador!
<Yukiteru> XD
<Juest> grrr
<arp-> en fin
<Juest>  asi qe no tiene sentido
<Juest> bueno
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> no digo mas nada..
 * Yukiteru se queda viendo al troll
<arp-> es hablar a la pared
<m4v> bueno, ya nos fuimos por las ramas, volvamos al soporte.
<Yukiteru> m4v, tengo una pregunta
<Juest> soy, pero pregunto porqe soy medo opa, yyy me encanta tener control completo sobre el sistema
<m4v> Juest: por favor, antes de pedir ayuda usa un usuario normal y no root. No sabemos como tienes el sistema y no te vamos a poder ayudar.
<Yukiteru> como hago para saber o hacer que mi conexión a internet quede asi
<Juest> digamos qe el linux es mas restrictivo :(
<arp-> al contrario
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> no digas cualquier cos apor favor..
<Juest> uf, y si levanto un vnc?
<arp-> Windows es un sistema que es un circo en todo caso.
<Yukiteru> internet <- firewall <- proxy <- aplicaciones
<m4v> está discusión ya no tiene sentido alargarla.
<arp-> y no
<arp-> la verdad que no
<Yukiteru> Juest, deja de hablar sandeces y aprenda linux
<Juest> si jaja,. el linux es tipo tratar de penetrar la cia
<Yukiteru> que veo no sabe nada
<Juest> ok, enseñeme!!!
<Yukiteru> Juest, no aprenda
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> no te respondo mas
<Juest> uhhh
<Juest> Yukiteru: me ayuda? enseña?
<Yukiteru> m4v, arp- pueden ayudarme con esa pequeña peticion XD
<m4v> Juest: por favor usa un usuario normal antes de pedir ayuda.
<Juest> bueno,
<Yukiteru> solo desea configurar correctamente un proxy cache y hacerlo transparente
<arp-> Juest: , vos estas discutiendo una politica de seguridad pensada por el propio desarrollador.. no vallas en contra de lo que no terminas de entender como funciona por favor.
<Yukiteru> arp-, no pierda el tiempo
<Juest> quien es el desarolldor?
<arp-> en fin
<Yukiteru> dejelo ser XD
<arp-> Yukiteru:  diga nomas?
<Yukiteru> arp-, m4v  solo deseo configurar el polipo como proxy cache
<Yukiteru> hacerlo transparenete en mi firewall (uso firehol para hacer las reglas)
<Yukiteru> y si es posible un poco de "anonimato"
<m4v> ah, no tengo ni idea :<
<arp-> Yukiteru: ?
<arp-> a ver
<m4v> no se que es polipo para empezar
<arp-> tenes un proxy para usar externo a tu maquina?
<Juest> alguien me enseña a usar ubuntu como corresponde y eso?
<Yukiteru> arp-, un proxy en mi misma maquina
<Juest> acepto VNc
<arp-> entonces que anonimato vas a tener?
<arp-> si salis x tu propia pc
<Yukiteru> eso lo se
<Yukiteru> para eso planeo usar proxychains
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ok
<m4v> Juest: ya te lo explicamos, usa un usuario normal, y para cuando necesitas privilegios de root, usas sudo o gksudo.
<arp-> y tenes un servidor proxy externo?
<Yukiteru> el problemita es el siguiente
<Yukiteru> arp-, si conozco unos cuantos
<arp-> ok
<arp-> Yukiteru:  te comento que , igual en general por proxys publicos es muy lento
<Yukiteru> arp-, no es público
<arp-> tampoco es seguro.. por que nunca sabes por donde termina pasando tu trafico
<Yukiteru> es institucional
<arp-> ok
<arp-> si tenes una cuenta SSH
<arp-> podes usarla con proxychains
<arp-> y salir x proxy
<Juest> uhh, esqe  lo de sudo y eso es medio despelote cnmigo, porqe digamos, y en caso de mucho uso??
<Yukiteru> eso he leido
<arp-> yo lo he usado muchas veces
<Yukiteru> pero me gustaria hacerlo mas transparente
<arp-> transparente es..
<arp-> mas que pasar x proxychains
<Juest> Yukiteru: calibra el fwall
<arp-> ahaha
<Yukiteru> digamos, hacer que mi pc se conecte a mi propio proxy, y luego las peticiones de este se gestiones en el otro proxy
<Yukiteru> usando la capa openVPN entre mi maquina y el otro proxy
<arp-> si
<arp-> podes usar un Squid local
<arp-> y squid configurado con redireccion a otro proxy
<arp-> Squid soporta modo transparente
<Yukiteru> polipo lo hace, mucho mas fácil
<arp-> no use polipo
<Yukiteru> la verdad no me gustaría meterme con squid
<Yukiteru> parentProxy: IP:puerto
<Yukiteru> con eso ya tienes la conexión a otro proxy
<Yukiteru> en polipo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> en squid supongo que sera igual
<Yukiteru> ni idea
<arp-> espeficiaras el otro proxy
<arp-> configuraras squid
<arp-> y listo
<arp-> tenes que leerte la documentacion..
<Yukiteru> cierto
<Yukiteru> XD
<arp-> no es tampoco corto de configurar
<Yukiteru> pero me da lala, la doc es LARGA!!!!
<Juest> he borrado el menu debian, como le recupero?
<Yukiteru> <Juest> he borrado el menu debian, como le recupero? <<< Yeah!! User Avanzado. :epicfail: :facepalm:
<m4v> Juest: debian?
<m4v> Juest: estas en Ubuntu o debian? la ayuda de debian es en #debian-es, no aquí,
<Juest> ubuntu}
<Juest> es qe tengo items por defecto alli aca en ubuntu
<Juest> m4v: menu debian, en ubuntu
<pangolin> Me imagino que la mejor cosa a hacer es volver a instalar de nuevo
<m4v> no conozco el menú debian.
<Juest> nose como se puso, quizas al haber puesto gnome 3?
<m4v> Ubuntu ya tiene gnome3
<arp-> jaa
<arp-> niko: , tenes idea en firefox sobre setear la barra de retroceso para volver a pagina anterior
<arp-> ?
<arp-> m4v:  perdon
<arp-> para vos
<Juest> eh
<Juest> yase
<Juest> al haber puesto el shell
<Juest> nose
<Juest> es qe ademas de lo correspondiente tengo entradas dentro del menu debian
<Juest> hay algun tweaker o algo asi para mutter??
<m4v> arp-: no :/
<arp-> ok
<Juest> alguien me escucha?
<pangolin> nadie
<Juest> porqe, ya estoy haciendo preguntas concretas o no?
<m4v> Juest: no tengo razones para pensar que tus preguntas son válidas, dado todo lo que hablamos anteriormente.
<Juest> uhh, mira, esto es perfectamente de usuario normal, ya probe
<m4v> y cual es tu duda?
<Juest> hay algun tweaker o algo asi para mutter??
<m4v> desconozco
<Juest> y ademas, porqe tengo un menu debian lleno?
<Juest> es decir, un grupo de programas, llamado Debian
<Juest> y resulta qe lo borre, como revierto los menues a por defecto sin resetear todo??
<Juest> m4v: ?
<m4v> creo que la mejor opción para volver a todo como estaba sería reinstalar Ubuntu, no se a que te refieres por menú debian.
<Juest> m4v: ve a la app Menu
<Juest> aver
<Juest> m4v: tiene gnome instalado? tiene espacio para instalarlo??
<m4v> no voy a instalar gnome.
<tron_hacker> Hola chicos tengo un problema para eliminar wbar
<tron_hacker> he intentado con todo y no puedo
<Juest> tron_hacker: probaste purge?
<Juest> qe dice cuando intentas?
<tron_hacker> esto me da despues del sudo apt-get remove wbar
<tron_hacker> ¿Desea continuar [S/n]? s
<tron_hacker> (Leyendo la base de datos ...  00%
<tron_hacker> 195399 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
<tron_hacker> Desinstalando wbar ...
<tron_hacker> sed: -e expresión #1, carácter 14: orden `s' sin terminar
<tron_hacker> dpkg: error al procesar wbar (--remove):
<Juest> tron_hacker: pastealo no lo pongas aca!!!
<m4v> !paste tron_hacker
<kubot> tron_hacker: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> tron_hacker: parece un bug del paquete...
<Juest> errr, me dicen como hago para qe lo qe haga con xhost sea persistente??
<tron_hacker> como lo quitaria
<Juest> el q es mute
<tron_hacker> ??
<Juest> tron_hacker: hubieras hecho part
<tron_hacker> no entiendo
<m4v> el silencio dura un minuto, no hace falta salir y entrar del canal.
<tron_hacker> no se me callo la red
<tron_hacker> ya van 3 veces
<tron_hacker> y bien como reparo el error
<Juest> aver,
<Juest> me explican como hago para hacer qe la configuracion de xhost sea presistente!?
<tron_hacker> y si lo intento desde synaptic
<m4v> tron_hacker: prueba en reinstalar el paquete para ver si no se instaló mal primero
<Juest> tron_hacker: nose, fijate, usa la ayuda del apt-get
<m4v> tron_hacker: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall wbar"
<tron_hacker> dice que No es posible reinstalar el paquete
<Juest> tron_hacker: prueba a nose,
<tron_hacker> lo intentare con synaptic
<Juest> tron_hacker: porqe no te fijas la ayuda del apt-get?
<m4v> tron_hacker: como es el error completo? usa el pastebin en paste.ubuntu.com
<tron_hacker> ya
<tron_hacker> y donde se ve eso
<Juest> tron_hacker: pon el link che
<Juest> mira la url de lo qe ves
<Juest> aver
<tron_hacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813979/
<m4v> tron_hacker: no, te pedí la salida del comando que te pasé antes
<tron_hacker> ok
<Juest> tron_hacker: qe opa, pon la salida del unistall qe haz hecho primero
<tron_hacker> aqui esta http://paste.ubuntu.com/813980/
<tron_hacker> dice casi lo mismo
<m4v> que raro que diga que "no se puede descargar"
<tron_hacker> y entonces que se podria hacer
<m4v> ejecutaste "sudo apt-get update" antes para actualizar la lista de paquetes?
<Juest> oigan, qe puedo hacer para qe la configuracion de xhost sea presistente??
<m4v> !repetir | no lo se Juest
<kubot> no lo se Juest: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<tron_hacker> no
<Juest> uhhh
<m4v> tron_hacker: ejecutalo y repite nuevamente el reinstall
<tron_hacker> ok
<Juest> tron_hacker: o cambia al repositorio de estados unidos, probablemente sea un tema de tipo corrupt?
<tron_hacker> aun dice lo mismo
<tron_hacker> intentare Juest
<Juest> porqe a mi me paso, algo qe esta como parte del listado pero ya no esta...
<Juest> y el US es el maas actualizado
<tron_hacker> espera
<tron_hacker> lo haré desde synaptic y lo desinstalare totalmente
<m4v> los mirrors son siempre iguales, aunque puede ser que alguno no se haya sincronizado bien.
<Juest> no podras desinstalarlo
<Juest> tron_hacker: por favor, usa la ayuda de apt-get
<Juest> tron_hacker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/813989/
<tron_hacker> ???
<m4v> fallo en entender la relevancia también.
<tron_hacker> nose no vi
<m4v> tron_hacker: que ubuntu tienes?
<tron_hacker> 10.10
<tron_hacker> lo quiero actulizar
<tron_hacker> despues de terminar
<m4v> wbar no existe para 10.10, como lo instalaste?
<tron_hacker> no yo no
<m4v> por eso te dio error el reinstalar, no tenía nada que ver el mirror.
<Juest> tron_hacker: aver, como es qe lo tenes!?
<tron_hacker> yo no lo puse
<Juest> de donde lo sacaste?
<Juest> aver
<tron_hacker> quizas alguna persona que estuvo antes
<Juest> HAZ FRESH INSTALL Y PUNTO
<tron_hacker> pero yo cuando voy a instalar algo investigo primero
<Juest> tron_hacker: anda a averigüar
<tron_hacker> como escribo eso
<Juest> nose qe paso
<tron_hacker> entonces no hay forma de quitarlo
<Juest> tron_hacker: ve a preguntar, quien instalo eso
<tron_hacker> o si
<m4v> Juest: te saqué del canal, eso pasó. Si no vas a ayudar guarda silencio.
<tron_hacker> espera
<tron_hacker> ire a ver
<Juest> m4v: para eso usas +q y eso
<Juest> un poko,
<Juest> y quiero qe me ayuden!!!
<tron_hacker> mi prima dice que esta instalando docky
<Juest> tron_hacker: en tu pc?
<Juest> aver
<tron_hacker> si
<tron_hacker> pero ese ya lo borre
<m4v> Juest: yo ya te dije que no se como hacerlo, por más que exijas ayuda no vas a lograr nada, son casi las 3 de la mañana.
<Juest> tron_hacker: quien instalo wge?
<Juest> uhhhh
<tron_hacker> ella
<Juest> esa app
<tron_hacker> estaba buscando un dock
<tron_hacker> y se puso a inventar
<m4v> tron_hacker: habría que ver como instaló el paquete
<Juest> aah, anda a preguntarle, qe le hizo a tu pc qe ahora no podes borrar esa app
<tron_hacker> yo tengo un registro de todo lo que han hecho
<tron_hacker> dejame verlo
<Juest> tron_hacker: qe hizo?
<Juest> y?
<Juest> aver
<Juest> pastealo
<tron_hacker> espera
<tron_hacker> que es largo
<Juest> mejor pegalo aca
<Juest> todo
<m4v> de que registro estamos hablando?
<Juest> un log qe tiene
<tron_hacker> el que trae por defecto ubuntu
<Juest> cual?
<tron_hacker> y el logbit
<Juest> qe nose
<tron_hacker> espera
<tron_hacker> mmmm -.
<m4v> tron_hacker: ubuntu tiene muchos registros, cual? no se me ocurre ninguno que pueda ayudar en esto
<Juest> seguro es el de apt
<m4v> apt-get no tiene un registro.
<Juest> tonces?
<m4v> mmmh, no, parece que si tiene uno...
<Juest> si
<Juest> carpeta /var/log/apt
<Juest> todos los registros: /var/log
<Juest> m4v:
<m4v> aún así, como no es un paquete de los repositorios no va a aparecer en los logs del apt-get, que es lo que quería decir antes.
<m4v> porque lo habrá instalado con dpkg.
<Juest> si aparecera, es todo sobre las cosas
<Juest> bueno
<Juest> tonces sera /var/log/dpkg.log
<Juest> m4v: eso es, todas las operaciones de dpkg estan registradas
<Juest> o sea, de paqetes
<m4v> bueno, me tengo que ir, ya es muy tarde. Hasta luego.
<Juest> adios xD
<tron_hacker> ??
<Juest> tron_hacker: se tenia qe ir
<Juest> m4v> bueno, me tengo que ir, ya es muy tarde. Hasta luego.
<tron_hacker> aht rayos
<tron_hacker> y ahora me quedo con ese problema
<Juest> si,
<Juest> revisaste /var/log/dpkg.log?
<Juest> tron_hacker
<tron_hacker> no hay nada hay que sirva
<tron_hacker> de algo
<Juest> fijate bien, busca cn elgedit el nombre del paquete
<Juest> o sino revisa lo de apt
<Juest> carpeta apt en /var/logs
<tron_hacker> creo que ya se como reparalo
<tron_hacker> espera por favor
<Juest> aver, me cuentas?
<tron_hacker> ok
<tron_hacker> ya se soluciono
<Juest> dale, me contas?
<tron_hacker> ok
<tron_hacker> primero vi que era un problema por las dependencias
<Juest> en cual log?
<tron_hacker> ya que el dpkg no podia encontrar la referencia a cierto paquete
<tron_hacker> si
<tron_hacker> en el programa
<Juest> aver
<Juest> qe mas?
<tron_hacker> luego me fije en /var/lib/dpkg/info/wbar*
<Juest> xD
<Juest> y?
<tron_hacker> que era el archivo al que me señalaba el error
<tron_hacker> lo revice y vi que no contenia referencia
<tron_hacker> a ningun paquete
<Juest> wek wek, era un link o algo?
<tron_hacker> si si
<tron_hacker> y por eso era el error
<Juest> te fijaste a donde llevava?
<tron_hacker> era esto
<Juest> mejor pastebinealo
<tron_hacker> http://#./
<Juest> :O
<tron_hacker> no ya lo borre
<tron_hacker> ves
<Juest> cualquier sorongada
<tron_hacker> si
<tron_hacker> hice un sudo rm "" al archivo
<tron_hacker> un update
<Juest> qe tipo de mierda era? preguntale please
<tron_hacker> un upgrade
<Juest> y?
<Juest> hace mejor,
<tron_hacker> y empezo a arreglar la dependencia
<Juest> do-distribution-upgrade despues
<Juest> xD
<tron_hacker> no se por que habra cambiado http://#./
<Juest> qe se yo
<Juest> por ahi era nose
<tron_hacker> y listo
<Juest> dale, porqe no va a preguntarle?
<tron_hacker> a quien
<tron_hacker> ??
<Juest> su prima, o no?
<tron_hacker> a ok
<tron_hacker> perame
<tron_hacker> que no sabe
<tron_hacker> ella nada mas estaba intentado instalar un dock
<Juest> es mas taradina esa
<tron_hacker> mmm
<tron_hacker> bueno amigo tengo que descansar m
<tron_hacker> mañana viene la uni
<tron_hacker> (universidad)ok
<Juest> chau
<tron_hacker> hasta luego Juest
<tron_hacker> y gracias
<Juest> xD
<baul> alguien sabe que pasa con la Sopa ?
<scsix> buenos días, alguien podría recomendarme alguna utilidad para recuperación de archivos, que no sea testdisk, y que soporte lvm ?
<urioste> hola a tod@s
<urioste> tengo un pequeño problema con el programa wallch
<urioste> es un programa para cambiar el fondo de pantalla automáticamente
<urioste> y me gustaría que iniciase al entrar en ubuntu
<urioste> en aplicaciones al inicio no se que poner para que se ejecute el comando start
<flypp> urioste, crea un script (de bash) con el comando a ejecutar y luego es ese script el que metes en aplicaciones al inicio
<urioste> gracias flypp pero a tanto no llego. Podías ponerme un ejemplo y yo variarlo?
<urioste> es que la ejecutar wallch se abre una ventana en la que tiene que pulsar a strat para que tire
<flypp> mmmmm... el caso es que no estoy en mi domicilio y estoy usando un netbook con ubuntu 10.04, si no lo probaría yo mismo
<urioste> vl gracias de todas formas, sigo googleando a ver si encuentro algo
<urioste> al colocar en aplicaciones al inicio /usr/bin/wallch
<urioste> se abre el programa pero hay que ejecutarlo a mano
<urioste> pulsando en start
<flypp> urioste, y no tiene comando por terminal?
<flypp> pon -> man wallch
<urioste> justo lo estoy mirando
<urioste> --start
<urioste>            It starts the wallpaper changing process if program is open, other‐
<urioste>            wise it starts the program.
<urioste>        --stop
<urioste>            It  stops  the  wallpaper  changing  process  if program is open or
<urioste>            closes the program if already running with --earth,  --earth_w8  or
<urioste> voy a probar lo que he echo
<franklin_> buenos dias, una pregunta, como hago para instalar sun-java6 en ubuntu 10.10
<franklin_> lo trato de buscar con apt-cache search o en synaptic y nada
<franklin_> antes lo podia trsabajar normal
<franklin_> ahora no lo logro instalar
<debsan> franklin_, podés instalar openjdk y similes
<franklin_> debsan, ok listo voy a probar amigo
<franklin_> debsan, buen dia, tengo una mini portatil que inicio en ubuntu 10.10 y me sale el siguiente error: hd0, msdos1 out of disk
<debsan> che que no estén llenos los discos
<debsan> o el disco
<franklin_> 15242874
<Heyoka> hola
<selina2> hi
<fosco_> buenas
<alfonso> HOLA A TODOS
<alfonso> alguien me podría echar un cable?
<fosco_> !ask alfonso
<kubot> alfonso: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<alfonso> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 y despues de actualizarlo no tengo sonido
<alfonso> mi tarjeta es una ati mobility radeon hd 5470
<alfonso> ayuda please
<VADER> hola canal
<alfonso> hola acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 y despues de actualizarlo he perdido el sonido
<alfonso> mi tarjeta es una ati mobility radeon hd 5470
<Lamusj> alfonso, Abre la terminal y escribir: alsamixer
<Lamusj> Ahora con las teclas de cursor izquierda y derecha elegimos la opción, con arriba y abajo se sube y baja el volumen.
<baul> hola buenas tardes
<baul> e instalado 11.10 y la verdad la gráfica va de pena, alguien lo a podido solucionar sin tener que quitar unity
<Lamusj> baul, que tarjeta de video tienes?
<baul> un momento que ahora te lo miro
<alfonso> gracias lamusj pero sigue sin funcionar
<Ozz> hola, donde podria encontrar una guia de "como crear subtitulos"? (srt)
<baul> perdona es que no encontraba la terminal : VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<Ozz> hola, donde podria encontrar una guia de "como crear subtitulos"? (srt)
<baul> Lamusj, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<Lamusj> baul, esa tarjeta de video es la que yo tengo, al iniciar por primera vez el ubuntu te da la opcion de instalarla automaticamente!
<GridCube> Ozz, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=como+crear+subtitulos+en+ubuntu
<baul> si
<baul> tengo instalado la controladora para tarjeta grafica nvidia vercion 173
<Lamusj> baul, y te va mal la grafica?
<baul> pues si
<baul> no puede con sauerbraten y tengo que cambiar a gnome anterior ay si va bien
<GridCube> baul, es para ver videos?
<baul> juego en 3d primera linea
<Ozz> GridCube: vaya manera de demostrarlo ¬¬
<GridCube> ps, no era tan dificil entonces
<baul> GridCube, por cierto los videos al principio se veían como marciano asulaos le tube que dar a tope de color
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> baul, probaste otras versiones del controlador de nvidia
<GridCube> en el jockey-gtk tiene que aparece unos cuantos mas
<GridCube> de ltima podes intentar usar los controladores de nvidia bajados de su pagina oficial
<GridCube> pero eso puede tomar mas tiempo
<baul> si prove otro pero tube que bolver al primero
<baul> ahora vuelvo voy a probar otro de los cuatro que me da a elegir
<Ozz> GridCube: eso no me ayudo nada
<Ozz> GridCube: lo que dice es como editar los subtitulos mas no crearlos
<Ozz> GridCube: gracias por confundirme las cosas
<tron_hacker> Hola como estan; espero que me puedan ayudar!
<Ozz> GridCube: :@
<tron_hacker> Si recordaran ayer tuve un problema con wbar
<tron_hacker> a que ya solucione
<tron_hacker> pero ahora el problema es que tambien  instalaron xfce y lo desinstale
<GridCube> Ozz, el primer link disponible, en el primer resultado de la busqueda es: http://www.genbeta.com/multimedia/crea-y-edita-subtitulos-desde-gnome
<tron_hacker> ahora cuando inicio me sigue apareciendo en la caja de selección de escritorio "Sesión xfce"
<tron_hacker> por que sigue apareciendo si ya lo desinstale ??
<GridCube> tron_hacker, como lo desisntalaste?
<GridCube> !puregnome
<tron_hacker> use sudo apt-get autoremove xfce4
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<tron_hacker> en esa pagina dice para desinstalar todos los paquetes relacionados con XFCE
<tron_hacker> pregunto no habra problemas despues del proceso
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> mientras no borres las cosas de gnome
<tron_hacker> bueno lo intentare
<GridCube> yo usaria purge
<GridCube> sudo apt-get purge xfce
<tron_hacker> ah ya
<GridCube> para que borre los config files tambien
<tron_hacker> bien me ire por ese
<tron_hacker> y por el gestor no te preocupes
<tron_hacker> tengo LXDE
<tron_hacker> Dice y sito: "E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete xfce"
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> porque yo lo habras borrado con autoremove
<tron_hacker> tendria que reinstalarlo
<riveryk> buenos dias, existe forma de sincronizar mi blackberry en mi ubuntu ???
<GridCube> riveryk, le preguntaste a google?
<GridCube> primer resultado de google: http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2009/11/27/sincroniza-tu-ubuntu-y-tu-blackberry/
<riveryk> si pero esas librerias no estan disponibles en esos enlaces
<GridCube> buscaste en synaptic?
<GridCube> estan todas en synaptic
<tron_hacker> jajaja
<GridCube> a veces uno puede parecer mala onda, pero hay cosas muy simples, buscar en google, buscar en synaptic, en 5 minutos podes solucionar el 90% de los problemas como esos
<tron_hacker> bien GridCube como me recomiendas que desinstale xfce4
<GridCube> tron_hacker, en synaptic, busca xfce4 en todos los instalados
<tron_hacker> -.-, eso es muy tedioso
<tron_hacker> pero yo digo lo volvi a instalra
<GridCube> ah
<tron_hacker> como lo desinstalo de forma satisfactoria
<GridCube> entonces sudo apt-get purge xfce4
<tron_hacker> ok
<tron_hacker> sino pruebo con lo de la pagina
<GridCube> y luego has un sudo apt-get autoremove
<tron_hacker> ok, ya vuelvo
<tron_hacker> GridCube mmm -.-, aun sigue
<tron_hacker> y si lo hago por sinaptic
<tron_hacker> que tendria que seleccionar
<tron_hacker> no importa lo dejare alli por ahora buscare la solución con un amigo
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> suerte
<xman> Hay algun canal para debian o puede ser aqui mismo?
<GridCube> !debian
<kubot> debian es una distribución GNU/Linux, en la cual se basa !ubuntu. Soporte en #debian-es
<xman> ok acabo de instalar debian 6 estoy tratando de actualizarlo pero me da un error ya lo posteo a ver si me ayudan
<xman> -PC:/home/xman# apt-get update
<xman> Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 _Squeeze_ - Official amd64 NETINST Binary-1 20111008-19:52] squeeze Release.gpg
<xman> Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 _Squeeze_ - Official amd64 NETINST Binary-1 20111008-19:52]/ squeeze/main Translation-en
<xman> Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 _Squeeze_ - Official amd64 NETINST Binary-1 20111008-19:52]/ squeeze/main Translation-en_US
<xman> Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 _Squeeze_ - Official amd64 NETINST Binary-1 20111008-19:52] squeeze Release
<xman> Hit http://www.debian-multimedia.org stable/main amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
<xman> Hit http://www.debian-multimedia.org stable/non-free amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net squeeze-proposed-updates Release.gpg
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net/debian/ squeeze-proposed-updates/contrib Translation-en
<xman> Ign http://mirror.steadfast.net/debian/ squeeze-proposed-updates/contrib Translation-en_US
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net/debian/ squeeze-proposed-updates/main Translation-en
<xman> Ign http://mirror.steadfast.net/debian/ squeeze-proposed-updates/main Translation-en_US
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net/debian/ squeeze-proposed-updates/non-free Translation-en
<xman> Ign http://mirror.steadfast.net/debian/ squeeze-proposed-updates/non-free Translation-en_US
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net squeeze Release
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net squeeze-proposed-updates Release
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net squeeze/main amd64 Packages
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net squeeze/contrib amd64 Packages
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net squeeze/non-free amd64 Packages
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net squeeze-proposed-updates/contrib amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net squeeze-proposed-updates/non-free amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
<xman> Hit http://mirror.steadfast.net squeeze-proposed-updates/main amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
<xman> Hit http://ftp.us.debian.org squeeze-updates Release.gpg
<xman> Ign http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze-updates/main Translation-en
<xman> Ign http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze-updates/main Translation-en_US
<xman> Hit http://ftp.us.debian.org squeeze-updates Release
<xman> Hit http://ftp.us.debian.org squeeze-updates/main amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
<xman> Hit http://ftp.us.debian.org squeeze-updates/main amd64 Packages
<xman> Get:5 http://dl.google.com stable/main amd64 Packages [1,236 B]
<xman> Fetched 2,980 B in 42s (71 B/s)
<xman> N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<xman> W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<xman> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 _Squeeze_ - Official amd64 NETINST Binary-1 20111008-19:52]/dists/squeeze/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<xman> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<xman> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xman> creo que meti la pata.
<xman> Ese es el error que me da
<xman> gracias por la ayuda ya me conecte al chanel de debian. nos vemos suerte. NO A SOPA
<Harpagornis> quien era ese que escribio su biblia ahi?
<PakoTM> wenas tardes..
<GridCube> hola PakoTM :)
<PakoTM> salu2
<PakoTM> xD
<chasckbv> hola
<chasckbv> no habia entrado a este irc pero segun veo es interesante
<chasckbv> yo usaba ubuntu, es una buena distro
<chasckbv> solo  que me dio un super error y de hay me pase a debian
<mimecar> define super error
<chasckbv> no se cargaba el gdm
<chasckbv> podia reinstalar pero dije  que me pasaria a debian
<chasckbv> ademas ya esta preeparado
<chasckbv> preparado es que me sabia algunos  comandos
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<chasckbv> ok
<chasckbv> auque mencione a ubuntu
<chasckbv> mencione un problema que tube en ubuntu
<cousteau> chasckbv, un problema que quieres solucionar ahora o sólo algo anecdótico?
<chasckbv> anecdotico mas  bien
<fzeta> ;-)
<skybullks> hello
<skybullks> esto es una prueba..
<GridCube> skybullks, pruebas en #ubuntu-es-offtopic porfis
<GridCube> :P
<TiMiDo> spam, bot?
<TiMiDo> ;)
<pirateao> buenas tardes
<pirateao> tengo una netbook y con ubuntu me hace la vida imposible
<pirateao> tengo el SO en la del escritorio y somos amigos
<pirateao> pero la netbook no me da tregua
<pirateao> alguien con experiencia en netbooks?
<pirateao> pa echarme una mano
<Crashbit> Una duda, con Unity, gnome-terminal a veces se queda sin refrescar, a alguno mas le pasa ?
<mimecar> !detalles pirateao
<kubot> pirateao: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<pirateao> precisamente pantalla negra, y resolucion de pantalla fuera de los parametros
<pirateao> intel gma 3150
<mimecar> ¿Qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<pirateao> la ultima
<mimecar> número?
<pirateao> por lo que se funciono bien hasta 9.10
<GridCube> pirateao, modelo de la netbook?
<pirateao> 11.10
<GridCube> yo estoy usando xubuntu 11.10 en una intel classmate touch y anda de maravillas
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las actualizaciones?
<cousteau> pirateao, mi experiencia con netbooks es Lubuntu
<pirateao> intel atom n550 core procesador 1.66, pero creo q el tema es la placa intel gma 3150
<pirateao> esa grafica es un terror
<pirateao> instalas todo bien, pero cuando arranca por primera vez
<pirateao> boom
<pirateao> pantalla negra
<pirateao> no hay soporte intel parece
<pirateao> para esa placa grafica
<pirateao> lo que no entiendo es que la netbook mas comun q hay...
<cousteau> pirateao, a lo mejor el problema viene de usar efectos
<cousteau> (por eso yo suelo recomendar lubuntu)
<pirateao> no, no.. no la quiero para juegos, ni tres D, ni toda esas mano
<pirateao> quiero para uso comun
<pirateao> y no puedo darle con la tecla
<pirateao> o sea
<pirateao> la netbook es tan comun que tiene q haber una solucion...
<pirateao> yo no la se
<cousteau> yo es que intenté ponerle ubuntu netbook remix (allá por Jaunty) a mi netbook e iba fatal
<pirateao> pero hay..
<cousteau> pero Lubuntu va como la seda
<GridCube> o xubuntu :3
<pirateao> el soporte para las net vino hasta la version 9.10
<pirateao> despues empezó el terror
<pirateao> :)
<pirateao> lubuntu?
<pirateao> mmm
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> muy baja en recursos, baja en configurabilidad tambien, pero altisima velocidad en maquinas de bajos recursos
<pirateao> tiene wubi sabes? para probarlo antes de meterle...
<GridCube> wubi=
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> que es eso?
<pirateao> instalador desde win
<sagitario25> alguen me puede hechar una mano???
<sagitario25> con una web cam
<cousteau> pirateao, para probarlo no hace falta wubi, hace falta live cd
<cousteau> (o máquina virtual)
<pirateao> ahi radica el problema
<pirateao> con el live usb todo de maravilla
<cousteau> hmm
<cousteau> ya es raro
<pirateao> pero al instalar booom
<pirateao> pantalla negra
<cousteau> a lo mejor una resolución no soportada?
<pirateao> no, no es raro... todo el mundo tiene ese mismo drama parece
<pirateao> sep
<pirateao> parece q si, 1200 por 600 la net
<pirateao> ubuntu 1200 por 768
<pirateao> y ahi todo se complica
<pirateao> fuera de margenes
<cousteau> no es 1024x600?
<cousteau> arranca en modo gráfico seguro (ni idea de cómo se hace eso)
<pirateao> eso.. eso
<pirateao> perdon
<cousteau> no sé si con Ctrl-Alt-(+/-) se sigue pudiendo ajustar la resolución
<pirateao> 1024 por 600
<GridCube> pirateao, si es la resolucion
<GridCube> apreta alt-f2 y escribi:
<GridCube> xrandr -s 1024x600
<GridCube> y dale enter
<GridCube> deberia cambiarte la resolucion
<pirateao> si, pero no lo hace, me da 800 por 600 o 1024 por 768
<pirateao> y no hay arreglo
<sagitario25> alguien sabria decirme como hacer funcionar mi cam??????
<ElVillano_> sagitario25, instala cheese
<sagitario25> ya lo he instalado y nada
<ElVillano_> lanza los detalles
<sagitario25> he conectado mi cam al ordenador, y esta no me funciona ni en amsn ni en camorama,
<sagitario25> he estado leyendo por foros algo sobre los driver, pero el problema esq no los encuentro ni la cam llevava cd de instalacion
<sagitario25> en windows se instalaba automaticamente pero aqui no...
<EagleScreen> teng un Ubuntu 11.10 instaado dentro de la particion de Windows via Wubi
<EagleScreen> he visto que ne la configuracion de usuarios en el panel de control, podia quitar la contraseña d einicio de session al usuario, y se la he quitado, per ahora cuando hago tareas del sistema y me pide a password, no me la acepta nunca, ni ponendo la que tenia antes ni dejandola en blanco
<cousteau> EagleScreen, la estarás poniendo mal, se supone que debería ser la antigua
<cousteau> a menos que te hayas quitado los permisos de admin
<cousteau> EagleScreen, prueba abriendo un terminal y poniendo   su tuusuario
<cousteau> (donde "tuusuario" es tu nombre de usuario)
<cousteau> y prueba a poner la contraseña a ver si te la acepta
<cousteau> si te la acepta es que no eres admin, si no es que la tienes mal o se te ha olvidado y tienes que restaurarla
<renatiux> hola que tal soy usuario nuevo y quiero pedir disculpas mi siguiente pregunta pero estaba queriendo instalar el flash al mozilla y no me permite le baje un alien y lo instale mediante terminal pero cuando ejecuto el comando para el archivo no lo realiza me dice archivo no encontrado, gracias de antemano
<cousteau> renatiux, la forma más fácil de instalar flash es (1) desinstala eso que has instalado con alien, probablemente no dé buen resultado; (2) sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cousteau> con eso te instala flash, una versión bastante actualizada (y se va actualizando), y si tienes 64 bits se encarga de instalar nspluginwrapper o lo que haga falta
<cousteau> ah, si instalaste a mano algo como gnash o swfdec puede que tengas que quitarlo
<renatiux> me pide algo mas me desplega unas letras mas, y no ejecuto la instalacion
<cousteau> "no ejecutó la instalación"?
<renatiux> no
<renatiux> me desplego esto: renatiux@ubuntu:~$ sudo -apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<renatiux> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V
<renatiux> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-p prompt]
<renatiux> usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U username] [-u
<renatiux>             username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command]
<renatiux> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u
<renatiux>             username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [VAR=value] [-i|-s] [<command>]
<renatiux> lo siento
<cousteau> se ha colado un - delante de apt-get
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<renatiux> hoy si muchas gracias y disculpen las molestias soy novato jeje
<cousteau> renatiux, usa pastebin
<cousteau> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cousteau> bueno, me voy a cenar, adiós :)
<atotclic> deu
<renatiux> nos vemos provecho
<anxel> hola
<anxel> tengo una duda
<anxel> como se instalan estos paquetes?
<anxel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/yabause
<anxel> hola
<anxel> hay alguien?
<chirota> hola
<anxel> hola :)
<chirota> que paquetes son?
<anxel> pues los que salen en el link que dejé
<chirota> :)
<anxel> esque soy nuevo en linux
<anxel> i no entiendo
<chirota> apt-get install yabause
<anxel> esque yo tenia la version anterior
<anxel> lo estoy haciendo
<anxel> pero veo que no actualiza a la nueva
<chirota> ok
<chirota> apt-get update
<chirota> apt-get upgrade
<anxel> a ver...
<skynet> SKYNET
<Guest2392> hola a todos
<anxel> hola
<anxel> se estan acutalizando muchas cosas
<chirota> ;)
<anxel> esta actualizando muchas cosas
<anxel> pero creo que no dice nada del yabause
<chirota> ya termino?
<anxel> aun no
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-24
<EagleScreen> he descubierto un fallo en Ubuntu
<EagleScreen> la ventana de configuracion de usuarios, te permite quitar la contraseña al usuario para que no haga falta al iniciar sesión
<EagleScreen> pero luego al ejecutar tareas administrativas, te pide la contraseña, y es entonces imposible hacerlas
<icaro440> en el 12?
<EagleScreen> en el 11.10 y en el 12
<EagleScreen> "precise"
<EagleScreen> pasa en ambos
<EagleScreen> que pauqte debo especificarle a "ubuntu-bug" para enviar un informe al launchpad?
<chilicuil> a ver, como EagleScreen, primero quitas las contraseñas de tu usuario por ejemplo y luego cuando usas $ sudo tu-usuario #te las vuelve a pedir?
<EagleScreen> si exacto
<EagleScreen> policykit también las pide
<chilicuil> mmmmm, creo que ya entiendo..., y cuando aparece ese cuadro si le das enter?, te deja pasar?, mmmm, el usuario al que le quitaste la contraseña es administrador?
<EagleScreen> si es el único usuario que existe, que por tanto es el administrador, el que se crea en la instalación
<chilicuil> EagleScreen: mmmm, permite quitar la contraseña o habilitar el 'autologin'?
<EagleScreen> es la ventana de configuracion de uuarios, permite: cambiar la contraseña, quitarla (o que no la pida), o iniciar sesion automaticamente
<EagleScreen> ha gente que solo usa el ordenador en su casa y no les preocupa mucho la seguridad, y prefieren no tener que escribir la contraseña a menudo
<EagleScreen> y siempre se les olvida la contraseña
<EagleScreen> por eso estaba probando esa caracteristica
<chilicuil> mmm, interesante, mmmm, bueno no tengo idea contra que paquete se tendria que reportar, si es asi como comentas, sugeriria que fuera sobre ese dialogo
<chilicuil> puedes usar $ xprop WM_CLASS
<chilicuil> y luego presionar sobre esa ventana para encontrar que binario es
<EagleScreen> la ventana de configuracion de usuarios?
<chilicuil> luego sobre la ruta del binario completo, podrias usar $ apt-file search /ruta/binario
<EagleScreen> pues será algo de Gnome
<chilicuil> para encontrar el paquete correspondiente
<chilicuil> supongo EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> a andie se le ocurre como recuperar el sistema de ese problema?
<chilicuil> EagleScreen: si, asignandole una contraseña a ese usuario desde modo seguro
<EagleScreen> mmmm
<EagleScreen> es verdad eso podria funcionar
<Damuru> muy buenas gente!!! tengo un problemon!!! actualizando kubuntu 11.04 se trabo en una actualizacion debi reiniciar ahora no me funciona el sonido y el gestor de actializaciones tampoco
<Damuru> :(
<Damuru> que hago?
<EagleScreen> Damuru: era una actualizacion regular o estabas actualizando a la version 11.10 de ubuntu?
<Damuru> no una regular
<EagleScreen> Damuru: has usado alguna vez la linea de comandos?
<Damuru> si un poco
<EagleScreen> pues abretela de nuevo
<Damuru> ok ya a abri konsole
<EagleScreen> ejecuta eso:
<EagleScreen> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EagleScreen> Damuru: esta eso haciendo algo?
<Damuru> si esta configurando paquetes
<EagleScreen> ok, avisa cuando termine
<Damuru> sabes tengo otra consulta no se si te ha pasado pero por ejemplo yo selecciono un paquete para instalar y me instala ese pero varios programas mas, por ejemplo quite libre office y puse instalar otro programa y me volvio a instalar libre office
<Damuru> alguna idea de eso?
<Damuru> ok eagle termino!!
<Damuru> ahora?
<chirota> se llamanb dependecias
<EagleScreen> Damuru: ahora ejecuta este otro comando:
<Damuru> ok
<chirota>  no hay mucho que hacer
<EagleScreen> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Damuru> ok
<Damuru> ahora?
<Damuru> ya esta?
<EagleScreen> Damuru: la actualizacion esta finalizada
<EagleScreen> espero que eso arregle tambien el problema del sonido
<Damuru> riniciando!!!
<PakoTM> salu2..
<jonathanhc> hola
<jonathanhc> estoy usando xchat y cuando habra las lista de canales de freenode se atora
<leo> hola, alguien podria ayudarme en configurar grub en ubuntu 11.10
<leo> junto con windowsxp
<kruckss> buena saludos alguien usa radius??
<edgarcsosa> Hola...!!!
<edgarcsosa> Alguien conectado...???
<weeifuh> holas
<edgarcsosa> Hola wee...!!
<edgarcsosa> Yo estoy en México...
<tottiq>  hola!
<edgarcsosa> saben raza... tengo un detalle con mi cajita de chocolates... ;)
<edgarcsosa> hola tottiq...
<weeifuh> tengo sueño, acá en Chile son la 1 de la madrugada y mañana tengo que ir a trabajar :)
<edgarcsosa> Yo entro mañana también temprano...
<weeifuh> "cajita de chocolates"?
<edgarcsosa> aqui son las 11pm
<tottiq> al parecer todos trabajamos mañana....
<edgarcsosa> jejejejejejeje... sip es una Aspire 1410
<weeifuh> estas a buena hora todavía
<tottiq> aqui tengo las 10pm
<weeifuh> mmm un aspire, tenía un colega que tenia un aspire
<edgarcsosa> Pero... como es 64bits... le instalé el Ubuntu 11.10
<weeifuh> al final lo cambio por otro pq se le murio la bateria jaja
<edgarcsosa> Sip... el detalle es que no me funca el webcam...!!! :(
<edgarcsosa> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA...
<edgarcsosa> P's, hasta ahora, no me ha fallado... ;)
<weeifuh> no? mmm yo me acuerdo que habia una opcion de configuracion para ver la camara
<edgarcsosa> Yo he estado investigando...
<weeifuh> pero con esto de que metieron gnome 3.2, no lo pillo
<weeifuh> creo que eran configuraciones de gstreamer
<edgarcsosa> pero... recomiendan instalar un programa 'wxcam'
<edgarcsosa> Mmmmmmmm... sip... tambien ví algo del gstreamer...
<edgarcsosa> pero no me lo reconoce... :(
<weeifuh> el Cheese es bueno
<arp-> .
<edgarcsosa> ya tengo cheese, guvcview y ninguno...!!! :(
<weeifuh> ahí en el "Selector de sistemas multimedia" tienes la pestaña de video
<weeifuh> y en Entrada predeterminada se puede cambiar la cámara
<weeifuh> el mío está en "Video para Linux 2 (v4l2)"
<weeifuh> si no pasa nada con esas opciones yo creo que hay que buscarle un driver pal kernel
<edgarcsosa>  Sip... ésa es la bronca...
<weeifuh> y ahí no te sirvo mucho pq siempre mis webcams son reconocidas
<edgarcsosa> Necesito el driver para el kernel... y compilarlo...!!
<weeifuh> tengo un notebook dell
<edgarcsosa> ya c... tenía también una netbook AAO
<edgarcsosa> y ésa me reconcía TOOOODO...!!!
<edgarcsosa> pero se la pasé a mi hijo...
<edgarcsosa> se la dejé con una distro interesante (Lord Linux) ;)
<edgarcsosa> Ahora que me hice de ésta... p's he tenido éstos detalles..
<weeifuh> lord linux? mish
<edgarcsosa> Sip... jejejejejejeje... bueno... se llama "lord-linux" (con guion medio)
<weeifuh> "basada en ubuntu" jajaja
<edgarcsosa> Sip... jejejejejejejejejeje... pero está compilado para ése equipo...
<weeifuh> bueno el proceso de compilar un driver pa ra el kernel siempre es mas o menos igual
<edgarcsosa> la vdd... está muy limitado... por éso le pasé ésa distro a mi hijo...
<weeifuh> necesitas los headers de tu kernel
<edgarcsosa> Sip... bueno... ésa es otro detalle... tengo poco con linux...
<weeifuh> luego supongo que hay que leer el README que viene con el los fuentes del driver
<weeifuh> ah, es un gran detalle ese
<edgarcsosa> el detalle es que el driver... viene solo...!!!
<edgarcsosa> no trae nada... :(
<weeifuh> de donde lo bajaste?
<edgarcsosa> lsusb ===>   Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:6310 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
<edgarcsosa> Mmmmmmmmm... la vdd... ya ni recuerdo...
<edgarcsosa> pero la vdd... es que ésa cámara, creo que no tiene driver para linux..!!! :(
<weeifuh> veamos que dice san google
<edgarcsosa> no hay soporte para la 'Microdia'...
<edgarcsosa> ;)
<edgarcsosa> Yo he encontrado ésto...
<edgarcsosa> Encontraste algo...???
<edgarcsosa> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-uvc-devel@lists.berlios.de/msg06038.html
<weeifuh> google entrega varios resultados donde dice que está soportada
<weeifuh> pero no entregan muchas luces como lo hicieron
<weeifuh> ese link dice que debiera funcionar con el driver uvcvideo
<arp-> weeifuh: alguien?
<arp-> alguien?
<fosco_> buenas
<LinoSP> holas alguien sabe cuanto espacio necesita una netinst de debian con lxde?
<fosco_> el netinst poco, unos 100mb
<fosco_> el lxde ya ocupa bastante más
<LinoSP> aproximadamente? cuanto más?   (tengo un HDD de 600MB y solo quiero q tenga un navegador :P )
<fosco_> LinoSP, si solo quieres navegar quizá te vale la pena usar elinks o link2
<fosco_> modo texto y te ahorras el servidor gráfico y el escritorio
<LinoSP> fosco_: ok   haré la prueba ;) gracias
<tron_hacker> Hola amigo, ahora si que tengo un grave problema !!
<tron_hacker> desde hace unos dias
<tron_hacker> había entrado para que me ayudaran con algunos problemas debido a instalaciones sin mi permiso
<tron_hacker> que me causaron problemas
<tron_hacker> el problema es ahora que mi modem movistar Huawei 3G no se conecta
<tron_hacker> es decir se queda en la parte del icono de conexion girando y se desconecta
<tron_hacker> cual sera el problema ??
<tron_hacker> estoy actualizando mi sistema por conveniencia para ver si se soluciona.
<tron_hacker> el ultimo programa que se instalo fue tor ("Juun -.- que pensaban hacer ??") despues de eso dejo de funcionar!
<tron_hacker> eh desinstalado tor y algunos mas pero nada
<tron_hacker> amigos me pueden ayudar ??
<tron_hacker> alguien sabe o no ?
<VADER> hola gente ciberr
<riveryk> buenos dias...  tengo ubuntu 11.10 pero no se cual de las sesiones es mejor... cual me recomiendan???
<riveryk> alguien me puede ayudar, existe la posibilidad de poner el panel de unity fijo y que no se oculte??
<fosco_> riveryk, abre un terminal y escribe ccsm
<fosco_> busca un plugin llamado unity y allí podrás cambiar eso
<riveryk> y para que la barra superior de cada aplicacion no se una con la barra superior de la sesion??
<riveryk> que sea independiente asi este maximizado
<dan-defensor94> hola?
<dan-defensor94> alguien disponible?
<riveryk> fosco_, existe la posibilidad de hacer que el panel superior de cada aplicacion donde esta el boton cerrar y minimizar  sea independiente del panel superior de la sesion... que nose fusionen???
<fosco_> riveryk, creo que si, pero no estoy seguro, yo no uso unity
<fosco_> !ask dan-defensor94
<kubot> dan-defensor94: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<dan-defensor94> ok
<dan-defensor94> soy nuevo en esto de xchat
<dan-defensor94> se puede acceder a más canales en español
<dan-defensor94> ?
<arp-> si
<arp-> solo mira la lista de canales.
<dan-defensor94> creo que no he sido claro
<arp-> Generalmente los que erminan en "-es"
<dan-defensor94> me refiero fuera de freenode
<arp-> Ah
<arp-> Bueno deberias buscar otros servidores IRC
<dan-defensor94> solo hay canales españoles en freenode
<arp-> Pero si tenes varios de habla hispana.
<arp-> IRC Hispano
<arp-> tenes todo en español
<arp-> Undernet tenes de todo..
<dan-defensor94> gracias arp-
<arp-> Ok.
<riveryk> fosco_, cual usas ??
<fosco_> gnome3 con gnomeshell
<riveryk> y es buena ?? o cual crees que es mejor para trabajar?
<fosco_> no existe el concepto "el mejor"
<fosco_> uso gnomeshell porque hace lo que quiero
<d4rksh33l__> que tal es el ubuntu 11.10?
<fosco_> a mi me va muy bien
<arp-> feo por que tiene Unity
<arp-> :P
<d4rksh33l_> es que tengo el 10.10 y quiero canbiar
<arp-> y bueno
<arp-> yo pondria un 11.04, que de ultima podes elejir no usar Unity
<arp-> En caso que no te guste claro..
<d4rksh33l_> no me gusta
<riveryk> con unity me siento bien, aunque aun no me acomodo a que los paneles se fusionen en la parte superior
<arp-> A mi me parece algo horrible
<arp-> ahaha
<riveryk> pero en el 11.10 al inicio de sesion puedes elegir si usar  o no unity
<arp-> Me gusta lo clasico
<d4rksh33l> que tal el rendimiento ubuntu vs xubuntu??
<arp-> XFCE es liviano tambien
<fosco_> d4rksh33l, pruebalos, el mejor criterio es el tuyo
<arp-> creo que mas simple que gnome
<riveryk> necesito uno donde me corra lo mejor posible una maquina virtual... cual podria ser?
<arp-> ?
<arp-> Meoria Virtual?
<arp-> Memoria*
<riveryk> necesito el que sea mas bien liviano y que al iniciar mi maquina virtual no se me cuelgue
<arp-> ah
<arp-> Eso depende mas de la PC en si
<arp-> que equipo tienes
<arp-> ?
<riveryk> un hp
<riveryk> pavilion dm 1
<arp-> em
<arp-> me refiero a la Memoria RAM, CPU
<fosco_> riveryk, el escritorio más ligero es lxde, lo puedes instalar desde el centro de software, como todo lo demás
<fosco_> más ligero que eso ya están los gestores de ventanas, openbox por ejemplo
<d4rksh33l> pero en cuanto a personalisacion cual se puede arreglar mas ???
<fosco_> d4rksh33l, todos
<arp-> ?
<arp-> ?
<d4rksh33l__> osea puede personalizar gnome = que xfce?
<fosco_> si
<riveryk> y entre xfce y lxde ... cual seria su diferencia?
<d4rksh33l__> la velocidad
<riveryk> siendo mas veloz lxde?
<d4rksh33l__> sep
<d4rksh33l__> es que lxde usa openbox
<arp-> d4rksh33l__: que CPu y RAM tienes?
<arp-> eso nos daria una mejor idea de tu situacion
<d4rksh33l__> amd dual core X2 2.1Ghz + 2 Gb de ram
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> con esa maquina.. no deberia spreocuparte tanto por el escritorio
<arp-> podes usar Gnome tranquilamente
<arp-> y correr tu VM..
<fosco_> la diferencia no es la velocidad
<fosco_> la diferencia son los componentes q usan
<fosco_> que uno vaya más rápido que el otro es muy relativo
<arp-> de hecho, yo tengo un AMD Athlon II X2 2.9Ghz y 2GB de RAM, uso Gnome
<arp-> y corro Virtualbox.. sin problemas
<d4rksh33l__> pero no me corren bien los efectos de compiz
<arp-> Eso es tema de Video
<arp-> Y si lo tienes correctamente instalado
<arp-> que placa de video tenes?
<d4rksh33l__> ati hd 3200
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> Esa placa tiene soporte
<arp-> El tema es si tenes los driver's privativos instalados
<arp-> El problema es que los driver's de ATI privativos,  tienen  reportado un error en Gnome3
<arp-> y no andan
<d4rksh33l__> se pero quedaron con errores y me dice que las dependencias estan rotas
<arp-> van a sacar proximamente una actualizacion
<arp-> Ahora, si tenes Ubuntu 10.10, podrias instalar los driveroficiales
<arp-> no los de repositorio.
<arp-> de manera manual.
<fosco_> entre los presentes hay alguien que tenga fallos o quejas con gnome3 y/o gnomeshell? si son muy extensos pasamos a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Crashbit> fosco_: yo solo tengo quejas para unity
<fosco_> ummm
<fosco_> estoy intentando recopilar las principlaes quejas
<Crashbit> bueno, no se si son de unity exactamente, pero te las digo
<Crashbit> Algunas veces se queda el panel izquierdo dibujado detrás de las ventanas, sigue activo en primer plano, pero se dibuja en seugndo
<Crashbit> gnome-terminal no me refresca, aunque podría ser mas cosa del driver privativo de nvidia, porque veo que con gnome-shell tb pasa algunas veces
<Crashbit> supongo que será cosa del compositor con el driver no libre
<Crashbit> De hecho, ahora mismo iba a probarlo con nouveau
<Crashbit> fosco_: por cierto, me lo parece a mi, o el instalador de la 11.10 es muy lento ?
<Crashbit> y se queda atascado haciendo no se que ...
<fosco_> Crashbit, en mi caso la instalación de 11.10 duró mas o menos lo mismo que las anteriores
<fosco_> lo de fallos en el driver gráfico lo había oido antes
<punker> Hola
<GridCube> hola
<punker> Tengo un problema, estoy en red con mi equipo en ubuntu, el problema es que la impresora pide usuario  y contraseña para imprimir, como puedo configurarlo?
<punker> en windows se instala el driver de la impresora y ya se agregan los usuarios
<punker> pero aqui no encuentor
<israel> hola
<GridCube> que modelo de impresora punker ?
<punker> kayocera
<GridCube> !hola | israel
<kubot> israel: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<GridCube> punker, kayocera habra echo varios cientos de modelos de impresoras
<israel> es kyocera no?
<punker> 1810
<punker> 1820
<punker> kyocera mita km 1820
<xangua> yo pensé que kyocera hacía celulares o_O
<GridCube> punker, http://abaqueiro.blogspot.com/2011/07/set-up-kyocera-mita-1820-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<GridCube> esta en ingles pero parece un manual bastante claro
<punker> GridCube, gracias
<GridCube> :) suerte
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Cómo solucionar videos entrecortados Ubuntu 11.10?...
<chirota> kisko como entrecortados?
<kisko> al visualizarlos desde explorador...
<chirota> kisko: pueden ser mil cosas, una que el video no lo bajaste bien, que tu disco este dañado
<chirota> kisko no creo que se problema del ubuntu
<kisko> chirota | perdona, al visualizarlos desde navegador...
<kisko> conexion adsl 10mb...
<kisko> desde win ,no problema...
<chirota> kisko: osea estas viendo videos por internet?
<chirota> y se cortan?
<kisko> chirota | exacto...
<GridCube> kisko, en flash?
<xangua> si te refieres a videos flash, flash apesta en linux kisko
<GridCube> flash anda mal en linux
<GridCube> muy mal
<kisko> y como solucionarlo????...
<chirota> que raro, yo nunca e tenido ningun problema con videos
<xangua> en youtube puedes usar html5 en vez de flash kisko
<chirota> con un ADSL de 6megas
<GridCube> gggg, no me hagan empezar a quejarme de flash, puedo estar una hora
<GridCube> kisko, tenes la ultima version de flash instalada?
<kisko> si...
<GridCube> si usas firefox hay un addon que te retoca un poco los configs, en teoria haceque ande mejor
<GridCube> se llama "flash-aid"
<kisko> <GridCube> | se instala desde el propio navegador?...
<GridCube> kisko, si, como cualquier addon de firefox
<kisko> Gracias a tod@s, voy aprobar a ver que tal...
<GridCube> pero que no te suba mucho la esperanza kisko
<GridCube> flash en linux = dolores de cabeza
<novato> hola,alguien podria ayudarme con el comando tr
<novato> estoy haciendo una parcatica y esta media enrredada
<novato> tengo q hacer q el contenido de un directori A se vaya hacia b1 usando tr
<novato> coloco tr a-z A-Z < nombres
<novato> pero eso conviete a mayusculas y esta bien pero despues me dice alli mismo enviar ese resultado a la carpeta B
<novato> ayudenme, estoy enrredado!
<GridCube> enredado se escribe con una sola r, si fuera un comando nunca te saldria
<GridCube> :P
<novato> GridCube: pero mira
<novato> tengo un archivo nombres, el esta en minuscula pero hayq convertirlo en mayuscula y el resultado se debe enviar al directorio B
<novato> hago asi!:  tr a-z A-Z < nombres pero como los envio
<Crashbit> voy a limpiar las tuberías
<novato> GridCube: enrredado se escribe asi, si fuera la palabra con r  como primera letra si es una sola pero como no es primera se poner doble rr ejm: carro, perro, perredista
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> no
<Crashbit> novato: no
<novato> alguien q sepa de comndos , necesito ayuda con tr
<novato> Crashbit:  n q=?
<Crashbit> novato: solo se pone doble erre cuando va entre vocales
<novato> bueno  esos son los ejm
<novato> bueno la cosa es q estoy confundido con esto de tr
<GridCube> novato, de donde toma los nombres tr?
<debsan> novato, para mover un archivo de un directorio a otro usa el comando mv
<GridCube> del directorio donde estas?
<novato> ok
<nicko_9414> hola a todos, alguien sabe cómo usar bien netcat?
<Crashbit> nicko_9414: a que te refieres con bien ?
<novato> esto es.  en el directorio A esta creado un archivo llamado nombres  despues hay q convertirlo a mayuscula osea el contenido y luego q ese contenido o el resultado q es en mayuscula  lo envie al directorio B
<novato> no es mover
<nicko_9414> Crashbit: me refiero a saber ingresar a un pc con windows 7 sin troyanos ni basura anexa
<novato> GridCube:  del directorio A se toma nombres
<Crashbit> nicko_9414: aha
<Crashbit> nicko_9414: http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/1788
<Crashbit> perdon por el spam
<novato> de alli se convierte con tr a-z A-Z < nombres y despues el resultado hay q enviarlo al directorio B
<txomon|home> alguien sabe como configurar los escáneres en linux?
<txomon|home> (ubuntu)
<txomon|home> tengo una MFC-240C, the brother
<GridCube> novato, entonces si haces >tr a-z A-Z < nombres > /B/Nombres?
<txomon|home> que tiene soporte oficial, pero no consigo que escanee
<novato> GridCube:  espera dejame ver
<Crashbit> txomon|home: solucioné el problema que tenía con ls -l
<txomon|home> Crashbit, que era?
<novato> tr a-z A-Z < nombres > /home/liz/practica/Talleres/File1-1
<Crashbit> txomon|home: una librería libnss* o algo así
<novato> le di un ls donde esta File1-1 y no sale nada}
<novato> -bash: /home/liz/practica/Talleres/File1-1: Is a directory
<txomon|home> Crashbit, al final ibas a tener que replicar una gran parte del sistema...
<novato> ando enrredado!
<nicko_9414> Crashbit: pero lo que me muestras requiere tener acceso a la máquina víctima, yo quiero asustar al tipo que me roba wifi y, obviamente, no me puedo meter a su pc para abrir nc
<Crashbit> txomon|home: bueno, jugando con strace me es facil ver que falla e instalar solo las necesarias
<mimecar> nicko_9414: configura bien tu red y no te robarán el wifi
<Crashbit> nicko_9414: para hacking, mejor el offtopic
<nicko_9414> ok, me meto allí entonces
<mimecar> Crashbit: hackeo de redes no entra en offtopic
<GridCube> novato, cuando haces el tr
<GridCube> el resultado se imprime enla pantalla?
<GridCube> o lo guarda en archivo?
<Crashbit> mimecar: ok, ya se han dicho supongo
<Crashbit> mimecar: sorry
<mimecar> cuando entre en OT se lo diré
<GridCube> che novato :) esto no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu, vayamos a OT :D
<mimecar> habrá ocasiones en que sea ético, pero para esas cosas a buscarse la vida
<novato> OT
<novato> no entendi
<novato> pero si uso ubuntu
<novato> GridCube:  es correcto
<novato> tr a-z A-Z < nombres
<novato> si excelente
<mimecar> !ot novato
<kubot> novato: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<novato> alli no tengo problemas, el problema es cuando hay q enviar el resultado
<novato> eso es lo q me falta
<mimecar> novato: si estas pidiendo ayuda para hacer tus tareas, sigue en offtopic
<novato> kubot: quien k-rajo eres tu=?
<kubot> novato: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<novato> ni idea! quien es este loko
<Crashbit> novato: vete al canal offtopic
<mimecar> un programa novato
<novato> pongo
<novato> offtopic
<novato> seguro q me ayudaran
<mimecar>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<novato> GridCube: teenvio un privado mejor
<novato> GridCube:  estas0?
<novato> jajaja ya se como es
<novato> q boberia era
<novato> comparto x si acaso: tr a-z A-Z < nombres > diretorioB
<novato> jajajjaj
<novato> listo
<novato> saludos desde la isla del entretenimiento! Puerto Rico
<XuMuK> hola
<txomon|home> no hay manera de conseguir echar a andar este puto escaner... creo que voy a tener que bootear windows ;(
<xangua> !lengua | txomon|home
<kubot> txomon|home: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<txomon|home> sry
<GridCube> txomon|home, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/88738
<txomon|home> GridCube, y yo instalando los drivers a pelo, a ver si con este va...
<GridCube> :) suerte
<nissan> buenas
<nissan> ayuda con 2 cosas
<nissan> quiero, mejor dicho necesito con urgencia cambiar mi dns a 8.8.8.8
<nissan> no eo youtube, yahoovideos, daylimotion
<nissan> tengo internet free
<nissan> como hago para q el dns 8.8.8.8 se quede permanente ne mi pc y mis invitados puedan usar la pc
 * cousteau recomienda usar opennic como servidor dns secundario
<nissan> como =?
<cousteau> nissan, clic derecho a icono red > Editar redes
<nissan> ya lo hice
<nissan> y apenas reinicio me cambia el dns a mi dns anterior
<cousteau> vas a la red que uses (ethernet?)
<nissan> quiero ponele l 8.8.8.8
<cousteau> cambias "Automático (DHCP)" a "Sólo direccioes automáticas" y las pones
<cousteau> si quieres que esté disponible para todos los usuarios, selecciona la casilla.  Así se pondrá por defecto para todo el sistema.
<cousteau> a lo mejor por eso falla
<nissan> ok!
<cousteau> (bueno, con esto se pondría esa ip también para invitados)
<cousteau> creo
<nissan> solo en DNs server y ya
<cousteau> sí
<nissan> solo escribo en el dns 8.8.88. y ya
<nissan> ok!
<nissan> rpovare
<cousteau> yo tengo estas DNS:  82.237.169.10, 8.8.8.8, 95.142.171.235
<cousteau> conviene tener varias por si una no funciona
<cousteau> (ej:  el otro día las DNS de Google no resolvían google.es)
<cousteau> así que además de esa de google me puse otras dos de OpenNIC
 * cousteau se retira
<deskiciohh> ke les parece ubuntu como será ubuntu 12.04 con el menu del futuro?
<m4r71x> heh
<m4r71x> un cliente acaba de perderme
<m4r71x> jijijisimo de su madre
<m4r71x> le cobre como 3.5k anuales y dentro del plazo le di soporte, mantenimiento, monitoreo, actualizacion de sus servidores sin mas pex
<m4r71x> adicionalmente a eso le implemente otros servicios por lo cual el costo subia a 5.4k
<m4r71x> y no quiere pagar la diferencia
<m4r71x> en fin
<deskiciohh> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2012/01/ubuntu-intentara-crear-interfaz-sin-menu/
<deskiciohh> asi sera ubuntu 12.04
<gonzo> buenas noches
<fosco_> buenas
<mint> hola
<mint> necesito ayuda
<mint> no quiere subir el grub
<mint> despues que instale winxp
<mint> que hago
<mint> ?
<ZMR> mint, arranca con alguna distro live y reinstala el grub
<fosco_> !grub mint
<kubot> mint: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<mint> gracias
<Crashbit> mm
<Crashbit> fosco_: una duda, en 11.10, donde están gnome-shell-extensions ?
<fosco_> quieres decir las extensiones mismas?
<fosco_> ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/
<Crashbit> fosco_: me refiero a repositorios, el aptitude search no me las encuentra
<fosco_> extensions.gnome.org
<Crashbit> fosco_: no te entiendo.
<fosco_> se instalan online
<Crashbit> fosco_: me refiero a que deben bajarse de los repos, no ?
<Crashbit> online ?
<fosco_> visita extensions.gnome.org
<Crashbit> ok
<Crashbit> pensaba que se podían bajar mediante aptitude
<fosco_> supongo que si usas el PPA de gnome3 sí
<Crashbit> aha, debe ser eso pues
<gonzo> hola
<Guest88499> entendeis de seguridad informatica??es k me hackearon facebook y msn
<m4v> Guest88499: este canal es para soporte sobre Ubuntu.
<francisco> http://www.radiognu.org/quienes-somos/#normal
<Guest4511> como registro mi nick?
<fosco_> !registro Guest4511
<kubot> Guest4511: Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-25
<gonzo__> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo etsas?
<gonzo__> bien,probando ubuntu 10.04 lts
<gonzo__> me he cambiaso de 11.10 a 10.04 lts
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy teniendo problemas con el 10.04 lts
<CarlosNeyPastor> no tiene sonudo en la laptop
<gonzo__> busca en google,seguro k hay respuesta
<VADER> adios
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy buscando hace dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejecute comandos que reinician los controladores, cambie configuraciones de consolas, etc....
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero hast ael momento nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> seguire intentando
<dylan66> tienes el sistema actualizado?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<dylan66> usas alsa o pulseaudio?
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo que me han dicho en la comunidad ubuntu uruguay es que actualice el kernel
<CarlosNeyPastor> que todavia mantengo el 2.36
<dylan66> eso lo hace automatico la actualizacion
<braiam> CarlosNeyPastor, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<braiam> luego reinicias
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿por separado son lo mismo?
<gonzo__> como puedo saber la info de mi pc en ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya los he realizaso a esos comandos separados...
<Crashbit> gonzo__: que info ?
<gonzo__> general
<Crashbit> gonzo__: lshw
<gonzo__> del s.o y pc
<Crashbit> y del s.o lsb_release -a
<CarlosNeyPastor> instala sysinfo
<gonzo__> en 11.10 hay info del sistema en el apartado sistema
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<gonzo__> gracias x sysinfo
<Buenaventura> buenas noches
<GridCube> buenas
<Buenaventura> buenas dbk buenas dbk
<Buenaventura> buenas GridCube
<GridCube> buenas
<Buenaventura> ando con una consulta bastante off-topic
<GridCube> entonces
<GridCube> !of
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'of'.
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Buenaventura> ok, no hay problema
<GridCube> :)
<Buenaventura> gracias, no conocía el channel kubot
<Buenaventura> saludos!
<GridCube> Buenaventura, :P kubot es un bot
<Buenaventura> sí, lo imaginé =)
<Buenaventura> de todas formas, me voy a ubuntu-es-off-topic, veo que también estás allí GridCube =)
<pochomon> buenas noches
<pochomon> me podria ayudar con mi conexion a internet
<pochomon> acabo de actualizar a ubuntu 11.04 y no me logro conectr de forma inlambrica ainternet
<internet> pochomon, a ver que te da ifconfig
<javier_Col> hola a todos , alguien sabe si es posible saber si un usuario de facebook esta conectado mediande jabb2r ?
<pochomon> internet: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fpaste.ubuntu.com%2F816101%2F&h=kAQHkhVNyAQHUTo_ouVRXHXnF-oy_2b0U7LDb3vZPkZynUA
<pochomon> perdon
<pochomon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816101/
<braiam> pochomon, no veo ningun problema ahi
<braiam> exepto que no la usas
<pochomon> bueno la conexion inalambrica es el problema
<pochomon> no me puedo conectar
<pochomon_> ahora si
<pochomon_> bueno el problema es que no puedo conectarme de forma inalambrica
<internet> pochomon_, tienes instalado networ-manager
<pochomon_> internet: acabo de actualizarlo sinceramente no lo se
<internet> pochomon_, que entorno de escritorio utilizas
<internet> pochomon_, pero detecta la red
<pochomon_> netwoek manager
<pochomon_> por defecto
<pochomon_> :D
<internet> pochomon_, que entorno de escritorio utilizas
<pochomon_> gnome
<internet> pochomon_, pero detecta la red
<pochomon_> si la detecta pero no se conecta
<internet> pochomon_, actualizaste de una versión a otra??
<pochomon_> AI
<pochomon_> asi es
<internet> pochomon_, quitale la direccion IP que tiene y reinicia la red
<pochomon_> ok
<internet> pochomon_, estas alli
<rasta1> holaaaa
<rasta1> buenas noches vive alguien
<rasta1> holaaaa
<PPP_> hola gente...
<PPP_> estuve instalando el ubuntu 64bit, pk el de 32 se cuelga en la instalación, en una laptop.
<PPP_> La pregunta es.. pk vi que los repos cambian, ¿hay mas paketes?, ¿son los mismos?..¿hay alguna diferencia?
<elfisico> Hola
<elfisico> Como puedo montor una imagen iso como cd virtual?
<elfisico> O dvd virtual?
<elfisico> Hola
<PPP_> elfisico: creo que son doble click se monta solo.
<PPP_> al menos mi ubuntu viene asi, le doy doble clik y ya. Uso ubuntu 10.04
<elfisico> La imagen se monta pero quiero que sea como un cd virtual
<elfisico> Como alcohol en win
<PPP_> para que quieres eso?
<elfisico> Para actualizar mi ubuntu con un iso de 11.10
<elfisico> Uso 11.04 me gusta mas
<PPP_> pero pero..
<PPP_> puedes configurar perfectamente el repositorio desde ese montaje
<PPP_> deb file://media/carpeta_donde_se_montó natty etc cte tce..
<PPP_> me faltó un /, file:///media......
<PPP_> o donde lo hayas montado claro
<PPP_> Caballero.. tengo el puerto de RED y los PCI en corte, no tengo wireless.. ¿Como puedo conectar la PC a internet ?
<PPP_> de una empresa que usa Ethernet... ¿alguna idea?
<oldtimergt> who
<eledos> eledos
<eledos> hola
<eledos> alguna chileno o algien que hable español
<eledos> ??¿¿
<fosco_> buenas
<sisa_> hola, alguien sabe como se crea una clave de acceso a un documento.txt  ?
<fosco_> sisa_: quieres proteger un txt con contraseña?
<sisa_> fosco_: asi es, pa poderlo cargar en un lector de libros.... que es usado por varios...
<sisa_> ademas, quiero cargarlo en el telefono por que son datos que necesito abrir en cualquier sitio...
<fosco_> si te sirve la contraseña del propio usuario bastaría con otorgarle permiso 600
<sisa_> se que los archivos txt poseen la caracteristica de asignar comandos al principio del documenmto que empiezan con . y generan fechas, grabacion automatica de datos,  p.e. .log  etc...
<sisa_> pero el permiso solo me serviria en ubuntu u otros S.O pero en un telefono?
<fosco_> para q se interpreten los comandos dentro de un txt debería ser ejecutado y no leido, eso no te sirve
<fosco_> supongo q android tendrá alguna app para proteger archivos con contraseña, busca en el market
<sisa_> vale...
<elfisico> Como agrego un panel si los borre todo por terminal
<elfisico> Gente te ese problema
<fosco_> elfisiko: qué entorno?
<elfisiko> Ubuntu
<elfisiko> Por que la pregunta
<fosco_> eso es la distribucion
<fosco_> que entorno de escritorio usas?
<elfisiko> Gnome
<elfisiko> 2.3
<fosco_> ok, abre un terminal y ejecuta gnome-panel &
<elfisiko> Ok gracias
<Buenaventura> o alt+f2 y gnome-panel
<Buenaventura> s funciona alt+f2..
<elfisiko> Si entro bien
<fosco_> dependiendo de como borraste el terminal eso será sólo una solución temporal, tendrás que deshacer lo q hiciste para quitarlo
<fosco_> Buenaventura: alt+f2 es una funcion de gnome-panel, si no hay panel no hay alt+f2
<elfisiko> Que entro por ctrl + alt + f1 o f2
<Buenaventura> sí sí, me di cuenta después de escribirlo..
<Buenaventura> tenés razón
<fosco_> elfisiko: no he entendido eso último
<Buenaventura> creo que habla de ir a una tty
<elfisiko> Ejecutar gnome-panel en terminal entro no en el x
<elfisiko> Terminal entero
<fosco_> elfisiko: es mejor que lo lances desde un terminal gráfico
<elfisiko> Ok
<Buenaventura> si lo ejecutas desde una tty es probable de que se queje por no poder abrir el display x
<liher> hola
<liher> aguien sabe si la xubuntu 12.04 se puede instalar en el ordenador?
<liher> o es muy peligroso todavia?
<liher> ayudaria en algo si la instalo para que los fallos que me de ayuden a su desarrollo?
<liher> hola?
<liher> po fale
<Heyoka> alguien sabe porque al mirar los servicios en la consola con "service --status-all" algunos sale el estado como unknow??
<Heyoka> como puedo hacer para que me muestre el estado real?
<debsan> Heyoka, si probas con rcconf --list ?
<Heyoka> voy a ver...
<debsan> avisa
<Heyoka> si, los muestra
<Heyoka> pero no si si mira el upstart o los clasicos del system V
<Heyoka> ??
<Heyoka> deberia funcional con el serviec
<Heyoka> service*
<riveryk> Buenos dias, alguien conoce si existe un programa como tell me more para aprender ingles en ubuntu... es que el que tengo no me instala por wine... :( ?
<AzoteLogiko> hola
<fosco_> buenas
<riveryk> rommel,  bn o que??
<rommel> riveryk, bn bn
<riveryk> gllera, buenas
<tron_hacker> Hola, como se elimina unity y se deja LXDE ??
<Buenaventura> primero te presentas, dices por favor
<Buenaventura> y luego
<Buenaventura> apt-get install lxde-desktop
<Buenaventura> y lo otro, sera apt-get purge unity, aunque no estoy seguro de cómo se llame el paquete
<Buenaventura> haz un apt-cache search y búscalo
<Buenaventura> aun que quizá, si no quieres gnome, lo más prudente sea instalar lubuntu
<Buenaventura> < Buenaventura> apt-get install lxde-desktop --> ah, creo que el paquete se llama lubuntu-desktop
<tron_hacker> no si quiero gnome pero no unity
<Buenaventura> al inicio puedes elegir en qué entorno de escritorio iniciar
<Buenaventura> en la pantalla de login
<tron_hacker> pero no lo quiero
<tron_hacker> rotundamente no lo quiero
<tron_hacker> no me gusta ya LXDE
<tron_hacker> pero quiero quitar unity
<tron_hacker> hola hay alguien
<debsan> tron_hacker, hay 53 personas conectadas, tené paciencia
<Buenaventura> tranquilo tron_hacker, estaba atendiendo a un cliente, estoy en el trabajo
<vafied> tron_hacker: aclara tu mente maestro y reformula tu pregunta ese, te contradices
<Buenaventura> tené paciencia, no es un problema urgente
<Buenaventura> aparte de que con 5 minutos en google lo resolvés sólo
<tron_hacker> no si que va llevo buscando y no explican bien
<Buenaventura> es que no has buscado bien entonces
<Buenaventura> pero vamos, hazle caso a vafied y explica claramente lo que necesitas
<tron_hacker> bien
<tron_hacker> quiero quitar unity (que no quede literalmente "rastro de el") del sistema
<tron_hacker> y dejar LXDE
<Buenaventura> tienes instalado lxde?
<tron_hacker> si
<tron_hacker> pero no el lubuntu sino su metapaquete
<tron_hacker> amigos me tengo que ir luego me conecta para que me ayuden
<tron_hacker> es por eso que estaba apurado
<Buenaventura> ok, haz un apt-cache search unity, una vez que ubiques el paquete, hazle un apt-get remove --purge unity -s y mira que no te genere ningún problema de dependencias
<tron_hacker> como se llama la pagina para poder pegar contenido
<Buenaventura> pastebin
<tron_hacker> ??
<Buenaventura> está en el topic niño
<tron_hacker> mira
<tron_hacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816609/
<Buenaventura> haz un pastebin de apt-get remove --purge -s unity
<Buenaventura> ok, se fue
<tron_hacker> Hola, eh vuelto !
<tron_hacker> ahora si puedo trabajar con calma
<tron_hacker> necesito eliminar unity y solo dejar el metapaquete de LXDE
<tron_hacker> Buenaventura cual es me todo que me dijiste?
<PakoTM> a las wenas tardes..
<jagarciavi> Buenas tardes/noches
<tron_hacker> Ubuntu me da este error "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<tron_hacker> Que es eso ???
<m4v> significa exactamente eso.
<tron_hacker> pero por que me da ese error
<tron_hacker> ?
<m4v> que comando usas?
<tron_hacker> sudo apt-get remove wbar
<tron_hacker> y me salido eso
<tron_hacker> en lo ultimo
<m4v> bueno, no lo habíamos visto eso antes? el paquete se instaló mal o está dañado y falla al removerse. Pensé que lo habías solucionado antes.
<tron_hacker> no eh estado buscando
<tron_hacker> ya encontre algo vere si funciona
<jorgeQuatro> wenassss...acabo de instalar el driver ati ..me pide reiniciar y la pantalla se queda negra trass el grub...he probado en modo seguro y nada...'Sabeis como desinstalar el driver ATI sin entorno grafico??
<m4v> tron_hacker: prueba con "sudo dpkg -P wbar"
<jorgeQuatro> lo instale desde "controladores restringidos"..ponia "recomendado"...lo que no se para que me lo recomiendan..jjj
<vafied> jorgeQuatro: que vercion de ubuntu usas ?
<jorgeQuatro> la 11.04
<vafied> jorgeQuatro: en el grub selecciona el booteo por recovery mode
<jorgeQuatro> si eso ago y se queda negro como el sobaco un mono
<vafied> no te pregunta si quieres reconfigurar paquetes o si quieres entrar con graficos basicos ?
<mix> buenas
<mix> tengo un problemas con compiz
<jorgeQuatro> he probado con eso...y nada el recovery no entra..se queda negro
<mix> cuando intento abrirlo se queda buscando y no abre
<mix> y si lo abro con icon compiz me sale igual
<mix> como reparo eso
<mix> ayudenme xfavor
<m4v> mix: decepticon?
<vafied> intentaste entrar a una de las tty ?
<mix> quien es decpeticon
<mix> no!
<mix> las tty poco las uso
<tron_hacker> m4v ya solucione el problema
<vafied> jorgeQuatro: intentaste entrar a una de las tty ?
<m4v> jorgeQuatro: no va a funcionar hasta que remuevas el flgrx y reinstales el driver libre manualmente dejame ver que hay un wiki por ahí
<mix> vafied:  t ha pasdo algo si!
<jorgeQuatro> si vafied puedo entrar y puse sudo apt-get remove fglrx -y pero no desinstala nada..sale un mensaje que dice que no puede abrir el directorio
<m4v> mix: nunca dije que era alguien
<vafied> mix: no uso compiz
<vafied> jorgeQuatro: intenta con sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Raffff> m4v, jorgeQuatro por eso me parece que habia una interfaz de consola para jockey (o un proyecto de ello al menos) será ya funcional?
<vafied> al menos deberia dejarte entrar con graficos basicos mientras arreglas lo de ati
<mix> vafied:  pero como pongo
<jorgeQuatro> ok vafied lo intentare...pero me gustaria intentar eliminar el driver ese de ati
<vafied> mix: como pones que cosa ?
<mix> el codigo para buscar o reparar el compiz
<mix> nisiquiera me deja abrirlo
<tron_hacker> alguien sabe como instalar adeskbar ??
<mix> tambien puse fin al proceso d compiz y ndada
<vafied> jorgeQuatro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jorgeQuatro> weno vafied voy a reconfigurar el xorg a ver..gracias por los datos y la atencion..luego os cuento a ver como fue
<vafied> exito jorgeQuatro
<jorgeQuatro> thank...vengo
<m4v> jorgeQuatro: sigue estos pasos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<m4v> jorgeQuatro: perdón por el link largo
<mix> como se repara compiz
<mix> o se resetea para poner nuevamente los efectos
<m4v> mix: por favor mira mi query
<mix> esta pc es d mi hermana y no se que le hizo pero daño los efectos
<mix> alguien sabe =??
<mix> bueno ! ni modo
<olgamer> Con AWAY me pongo en espera, con que comando me reactivo?
<mimecar> en principio con el mismo
<Buenaventura> con el mismo comando olgamer... qué cliente de irc utilizas?
<olgamer> no, lo he probado y no
<Buenaventura> qué cliente de irc utilizas?
<olgamer> estoy con xchat-gnome
<Buenaventura> tiene la opción en algún menú, haciendo clicks
<Buenaventura> yo uso irssi, no me acuerdo cómo era en xchat
<olgamer> pues nada sigo como ausente
<olgamer> oye, tu me ves como ausente o como me ves?
<mimecar>  /away no te funciona?
<olgamer> perdona, estoy haciendo pruebas
<mimecar> yo te veo "normal"
<Buenaventura> te veo away
<olgamer> y por que uno si me ve y otro no?
<olgamer> como ausente digo
<Buenaventura> ni idea el otro, yo te mando un mp y me responde que estás away
<Buenaventura> el irssi no me marca los nicks away dde una manera especial ni nada
<Buenaventura> me doy cuentas cuando les hablo
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: te llegó el correo?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, cual correo?...
<mimecar> uno con la presentación
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, aaaa si si... todavia o he comodado eso :S "re-fail" cosas de la comunidad me hantenido ocupado
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download -0
<m4v> err
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<m4v> !ot | probando
<kubot> probando: Pero si esto es el canal de offtopic, soporte de Ubuntu en #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #xubuntu-es
<m4v> mmh
<Buenaventura> está un poco confundido el kubot
<mimecar> desde las 20:33 nada
<mimecar> el texto de antes no lo tengo gracias a gnome-shell
<m4v> !ot | probando
<kubot> probando: offtopic
<m4v> !offtopic | probando
<kubot> probando: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<m4v> !ot alias offtopic
<kubot> ¡Pero si 'ot' ya significa otra cosa!
<m4v> grr
<m4v> !ot | probando
<kubot> probando: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Kp22> muy buenas gente
<Durruti> buenas Kp22
<Kp22> graxx primera vez que entro aca
<gustavo__> que tal se me cambia sola la distribución del teclado de latinoamerica a españa, la elimino pero al reiniciar no prevalecen los cambios
<mimecar> gustavo__: has puesto bien la distribución en el panel de control de gnome?
<gustavo__> el panel de arriba a la derecha  ?
<mimecar> no, el panel de control de gnome
<mimecar> si pulsas en el nombre de tu usuario en unity está como opción
<gustavo__> estoy con gnome2.0
<mimecar> alt + f2, gnome-control-center
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<gustavo__> 10.04
<luiferares> hola buenas tardes...
<vafied> buenas
<luiferares> tengo un problema tratando de inicializar mysql y apache, alguien puede ayudarme?
<vafied> luiferares: que error te da ?
<luiferares> vafied: en consola sale que no puede iniciar mysql
<Buenaventura> el mesaje exacto luiferares
<Buenaventura> mensaje*
<luiferares> AMPP: Starting MySQL...
<luiferares> Warning: World-writable config file '/opt/lampp/etc/my.cnf' is ignored
<luiferares> XAMPP: Couldn't start MySQL!
<Buenaventura> usas xampp, empieza por allí =)
<luiferares> s{i
<luiferares> bueno, instale xampp...
<luiferares> funcionaba todo correctamente
<luiferares> pero no levantaban mis páginas locales, en el servidor de pruebas, ahora levanta apache pero no mysql
<luiferares> entonces busqué en todos los foros y me daban soluciones, pero no me dan solución a esto :(
<Buenaventura> por qué no instalas apache y mysql nativamente?
<Buenaventura> xampp está desactualizado
<Buenaventura> sus paquetes están desactualizados
<luiferares> Buenaventura, y como lo hago? y como desinstalo xampp, solamente borrando lampp? o como?
<Buenaventura> cómo lo instalaste?
<luiferares> descomprimiendo el archivo bajado de apachofriends
<luiferares> y ejecutando lampp start
<Buenaventura> lo descomprimiste simplemente en /opt/?
<luiferares> si
<luiferares> tal cual dice el manual :D
<m4v> luiferares: apache y mysql están en los repositorios, solo tienes que instalarlo.
<Buenaventura> elimina entonces el directorio
<luiferares> ok
<Buenaventura> luego instalas desde los repositorios como dice m4v
<m4v> "sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server"
<vafied> luiferares: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5   pero primero borra lamp
<vafied> ooh cierto era mysql no php
<luiferares> ok, simplemente elimino la carpeta lampp? y nda mas??
<luiferares> ok :D
<Buenaventura> sí... busca por las dudas si allí dentro no hay un uninstall o algo así, pero creo que no
<Buenaventura> sólo había usado xampp en w$ hace mucho tiempo
<luiferares> ok, lo buscaré, gracias por la ayuda, y cuando lo haga vuelvo a molestarlos XD
<Buenaventura> ok, no es complicado, en 2 comandos lo tenés andando
<Buenaventura> éxitos
<luiferares> gracias
<luiferares> rmdir desde terminal y luego instalar apache y mysql verdad?
<luiferares> me dice q tanto mysql como apache2 estan en sus versiones m{as recientes
<vafied> luiferares: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<luiferares> ok
<luiferares> y lo mismo con mysql
<vafied> si
<luiferares> mmm me sale un error
<Buenaventura> qué error?
<luiferares> pastebin
<luiferares> http://pastebin.com/5mWqPaCQ
<Buenaventura> no puede abrir los logs
<Buenaventura> y esto: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<luiferares> :(
<Buenaventura> prueba un ps ax | grep -i apache
<luiferares> 4513 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto -i apache
<Buenaventura> ok, no importa entonces
<Buenaventura> hay un problema con la configuración
<luiferares> ok?
<Buenaventura> ya eliminaste xampp?
<luiferares> :O
<luiferares> si, ya lo hice
<Buenaventura> hay algún problema en la configuración de apache, parece ser
<Buenaventura> no puede escribir en algún log
<Buenaventura> mira en /var/log/apache2/error.log
<guisepe> hola
<guisepe> algien pude decirme a donde van a parar las descargas de amule?
<BitOfPanic> Disculpen la molestia alguien tiene un enlace a la mano donde muestren como desinstalar gnome-shell en ubuntu 11.10?
<Buenaventura> donde lo configures guisepe
<Buenaventura> BitOfPanic-->  apt-get install gnome-shell
<BitOfPanic> guisepe:find * -name amule ... tal vez asi te aparesca la carpeta
<guisepe> no se
<BitOfPanic> guisepe:find / -name amule es asi xD
<Buenaventura> busca si tienes un directorio ~/.amule
<mimecar> de forma más sencilla, abre amule y mira en las preferencias
<BitOfPanic> Buenaventura:gracias ahora vuelvo
<cousteau> guisepe, ni idea...  ¿~/.amule?  ¿~/Descargas?  ¿escritorio?
<Buenaventura> updatedb && locate loultimoquedescargaste
<Buenaventura> :)
 * cousteau intentando averiguar por qué "giu<tab>" no se autocompletaba ¬_¬
<Buenaventura> jajaja
<cousteau> Buenaventura, locate?
<cousteau> find ftw
<Buenaventura> hay algo muy raro en ese nick
<mimecar> cousteau: porque no lo escribes bien :P
<Buenaventura> no uso find, uso locate para encontrar cosas cousteau
<cousteau> mimecar, ya, me ha llevado un rato entenderlo
<cousteau> Buenaventura, por algo en particular?  find es muy potente, y no necesita base de datos
<cousteau> (creo que guarda cosas en una caché, así que segundas búsquedas tardan menos)
<Buenaventura> no, simplemente aún no me he tomado el trabajo de aprender la sintaxis de find
<mimecar> se puede ver la carpeta de Descargas en las preferencias de amule
<Buenaventura> por pereza, digamos
<mimecar> que os gusta complicaros
<guisepe> se guardan aqui /home/guisepe/.aMule/Incoming pero no se abren
<mimecar> guisepe: el archivo está completamente descargado?
<guisepe> si esta en vede
<mimecar> con que programa lo estas abriendo?
<guisepe> ubuntu 10.04
<gllera__> Alguien sabe cómo unir dos ramas en git modificadas con Netbeans 7.1?
<BitOfPanic> guisepe: cambiale los permisos y los mueves de carpeta a otra que tu quieras... para no hacer tanto comando hacele por nautilus
<guisepe> no se tanto como para hacerlo por nautilus
<Buenaventura> BitOfPanic --> te dije cualquier cosa, preguntaste cómo desinstalar gnome-shell y te dije cómo instalarlo
<gllera__> Cuando intento unirlas me dice: "Merge of HEAD with test failed because of these files: (..los archivos)"
<gllera__> pero no me deja combinar los problemas
<BitOfPanic> Buenaventura:tranquilo solo era cambiar el install por el remove apt-get remobe gnome-shell
<mimecar> remove
<mimecar> :P
<BitOfPanic> mimecar: ahora veo que mi abuela tenia razon tener dedos grandes es una maldicion xD
<mimecar> compra un teclado grande :P
<BitOfPanic> o podria cortarme un pedaso de los dedos mas barato :)
<vafied>  BitOfPanic ponte postisas en forma de piquito jajajaaja
<BitOfPanic> jajaja... ahora vuelvo reiniciando a ver si gnome-shell desaparecio
<Buenaventura> sólo se tenía que desloguear y entrar con unity o fallback...
<Buenaventura> funcionó BitOfPanic ?
<BitOfPanic> listo gnome-shell a sido eliminado pero ahora veo que hay 4 nuevos entornos de ventanas... gnome clasico-gnome clasico sin efecto - ubuntu - y otro que no recuerdo xD
<Buenaventura> unity? unity-2d?
<Buenaventura> qué estás utilizando? fallback?
<mimecar> BitOfPanic: no estas usando ubuntu 11.10 verdad?
<BitOfPanic> Buenaventura: se funciono gracias... nop ya los paquetes unity los elimine antes de instalar gnome clasico
<Buenaventura> dijo que estaba usando 11.10 más arriba
<BitOfPanic> fallback
<mimecar> la 11.10 no me parece que tenga gnome clásico
<Buenaventura> no te gusta unity? a mí me gusta, lo usaría si estuviera en mi distro
<BitOfPanic> no lo tienene toca instalarlo
<mimecar> BitOfPanic: has instalado gnome 2.32?
<luiferares> perdon, tuve q solucionar un lio en la ofi :( Buenaventura te paso el log de errores por pastebin :D
<BitOfPanic> Buenaventura: vengo de un mundo minimalista... antes estaba utilizando fedora con Wmaker... no me gusto unity
<BitOfPanic> por ahora quiero hacerle a gnome pero como era antes, no me gusto gnomeshell
<mimecar> gnome clásico dejará de funcionar con el tiempo
<Buenaventura> unity es bastante minimalista
<Buenaventura> me gusta cómo potimiza el espacio en pantalla
<Buenaventura> optimiza*
<Buenaventura> dale luiferares
<BitOfPanic> unity me parecio una version comprimida de leopard
<BitOfPanic> antes en fedora solo tenia Wmaker y xfce y vivia feliz con ello, pero tuve un lio feo que duro mas de un mes con la wireless entonces migre a ubuntu de nuevo
<Buenaventura> y gnome-shell te aburrió?
<Buenaventura> qué usabas, wicd?
<BitOfPanic> sep wicd... pero el problema no era el wicd, el problema era con el driver de la tarjeta inalambrica, lo compile y lo agregaba al kernel y cuando reiniciaba pwned Kernel Panic
<mimecar> BitOfPanic: ese driver era para el kernel 3?
<Buenaventura> qué chipset?
<luiferares> Buenaventura, http://pastebin.com/HPuw7KNc
<Buenaventura> tienes mal la fecha o son de ayer los logs?
<Buenaventura> puedes escribir en /var/log?
<BitOfPanic> Buenaventura: Realtek 8187
<luiferares> los logs son de toda la vida :(
<luiferares> no me fije, espera
<Buenaventura> qué raro BitOfPanic, yo la uso sin problemas en cualquier distro
<Buenaventura> es una alfa usb?
<luiferares> q raro, no ha grabado los logs de hoy :(
<luiferares> o diré los errores de hoy
<Buenaventura> luiferares --> chequea que se pueda escribir en /var/log
<Buenaventura> sudo touch /var/log/prueba
<BitOfPanic> no, es la tarjeta inalambrica que venia con mi laptop... pues a mi tambien me parecio raro, la tarjeta siempre funcionaba en cualquier distro, debian backtrack fedora e inclusive archlinux, pero esta es la hora y ni la mas remota idea de cual era el problema
<luiferares> si se puede
<Buenaventura> rarísimo, tiene soporte en los kernels nuevos
<Buenaventura> luiferares --> la solución rápida, apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Buenaventura> eliminas los ficheros de configuración
<Buenaventura> y vuelves a instalar
<BitOfPanic> Buenaventura: por que ahora en el gnome clasico no tiene el gestor de apariencia lo estoy buscando y aparentemente no esta... toca instalarla?
<luiferares> ok,
<mimecar> BitOfPanic: ¿has añadido un PPA para poner gnome clásico?
<luiferares> ahora apt.g
<BitOfPanic> no, como lo añado?
<luiferares> apt-get install apache2
<Buenaventura> BitOfPanic --> porque no es el gnome clásico, es gnome 3
<Buenaventura> no tiene muchas opciones de configuración
<luiferares> ya esta
<Buenaventura> creo que tienes que hacer, por ejemplo, presionar alt y botón derecho del mouse
<Buenaventura> para acceder a las propiedades
<BitOfPanic> nada
<luiferares> ahora inicio apache 2, Buenaventura
<luiferares> ??
<mimecar> BitOfPanic: ¿cómo has instalado gnome clásico?
<BitOfPanic> apt-get install gnome*fallback
<vafied> ja entonces que instalas cuando haces apt-get install gnome-desktop ?
<mimecar> BitOfPanic: NO
<mimecar> estas usando un modo reducido de gnome 3
<mimecar> no gnome clásico (tiene muchas menos funciones)
<vafied> 11.04 ftw
<Buenaventura> sí, levanta apache2 con service apache2 start
<luiferares> me sale exactamente lo mismo
<luiferares> de hace un rato
<mimecar> luiferares: has instalado xamp o las aplicaciones por separado?
<Buenaventura> has eliminado los ficheros de configuración antes de resintalar? rm -r /etc/apache2 ?
<vafied> luiferares: lo de unable to open logs ?
<luiferares> si
<luiferares> tal cual me habian dicho
<luiferares> si exacto, unable to open logs
<Buenaventura> mira el propietario de lo que hay dentro de /var/log/apache2
<BitOfPanic> mimecar: entonces elimino el fallback?
<mimecar> "fallback" es parte de gnome 3
<BitOfPanic> no volvere a creer en todo lo que lea en google... entonces que paquete es para gnome 2?
<mimecar> en ubuntu 11.10 no deberías tener gnome 2 en los repositorios
<Buenaventura> BitOfPanic --> olvídate de instalar gnome 2 en ubuntu 11.10
<BitOfPanic> :|
<luiferares> el propietario es root
<luiferares> del grupo adm
<BitOfPanic> jajajaja la ultima pregunta y no los molestare mas... ubuntu 11.10 soporta xfce entonces?
<Buenaventura> sí BitOfPanic
<mimecar> BitOfPanic: si
<Buenaventura> busca xubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> Gnome 2 tendrá como mucho actualizaciones de seguridad
<Buenaventura> mimecar --> pero en 10.04 =)
<vafied> luiferares: dmesg no te dice nada ?
<mimecar> en las versiones que lleven gnome 2
<BitOfPanic> bueno entonces podria borrar completamente gnome 3 y instalar sin problemas xfce
<mimecar> BitOfPanic: para que lo quieres borrar?
<BitOfPanic> Buenaventura buscando xubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> vas a tener paquetes de gnome 3 quieras o no
<Buenaventura> te recomendaría que primero instales xubuntu-desktop
 * vafied no dmesg no marca nada de eso U_u 
<BitOfPanic> mimecar: pero no lo tendre como entorno de ventanas
<Buenaventura> y si pruebas cinnamon?
<mimecar> pero tendrás librerías de gnome 3
<Buenaventura> está en los repos de 11.10 cinnamon?
<luiferares> :(
<mimecar> GTK3 lo tendrás que tener instalado seguramente
<luiferares> estoy, como decimos en Bolivia, en bolas
<luiferares> :(
<Buenaventura> jajaja
<mimecar> luiferares: has instalado los paquetes por separado o XAMPP entero?
<luiferares> xampp entero
<vafied> luiferares: yo digo que formatees todo asi de raiz jaajaja
<luiferares> :O
<Buenaventura> vafied --> muy windowsera tu solución
<luiferares> e instalar de nuevo ??:P
<mimecar> seguro que si instalas xampp entero usa las carpetas del sistema (/etc...)?
<vafied> Buenaventura: tengo como 3 anios usando linux solamente jaajjaja
<luiferares> jeje eso iba a decir yo q no se tanto de linux :d
<vafied> hay cosas que no se dejan asi nomas de la noche a la maniana jajaaja
<Buenaventura> jajajaa
<mimecar> es más sencillo instalar los paquetes por separado
<vafied> luiferares: que no habias instalado todo por separado ya ?
<luiferares> mimecar pero si ya instalé xampp ahora como podria borrarlo tooooodo
<mimecar> no se lo que has hecho para instalarlo
<Buenaventura> mimecar --> por lo que contó luiferares en un primer momento, se usaban ficheros de configuración en /opt/xampp/
<vafied> rm -rf /opt/xampp
<luiferares> si, primero instale xampp, luego elimine xampp y luego instale por separado apache2 y mysql-server
<luiferares> lampp
<mimecar> luiferares: entonces no lo has instalado junto
<mimecar> aclarate
<BitOfPanic> Buenaventura: mejor le hare a Xubuntu.. Gracias :)
<luiferares> haber... descomprimi en /opt
<vafied> luiferares: hiziste apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client ?
<luiferares> aparecio lampp
<Buenaventura> una instalación limpia BitOfPanic ?
<luiferares> mmmm ops, no mysql-client :(
<Buenaventura> no importa si no está mysql-client, no tiene relación con el error de apache
<vafied> luiferares: ok no es tan malo funciona si no instalas el cliente =D
<mimecar> luiferares: ese paquete no lo necesitas
<luiferares> ok
<mimecar> has instalado apache2 y no te funciona?
<luiferares> instale apache2 y mysql-server con apt-get
<Buenaventura> el error sigue siendo el mismo? unable to open logs?
<vafied> luiferares: mysql si corre ?
<luiferares> si
<luiferares> no tampoco
<mimecar> luiferares: estas usando host virtuales en apache?
<vafied> luiferares: mismo error ?
<BitOfPanic> Buenaventura: see, creo que cree mucha basuda al tratar de eliminar gnome 3 entonces para que joder tanto si puedo ir directo a ubuntu con xfce
<luiferares> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql startRather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<luiferares> utility, e.g. service mysql start
<luiferares> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<luiferares> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<vafied> y sudo service mysql start
<Buenaventura> eso no es un error
<Buenaventura> es un mensaje, aconsejando usar service
<vafied> luiferares: sudo service mysql start
<Buenaventura> el servicio tiene que haber levantado
<Buenaventura> intenta conectar: mysql -u root -p
<luiferares> error 28000 access denied for uset root@localhost using password NO
<vafied> luiferares: si esta corriendo =D
<Buenaventura> significa que está corriendo mysql
<vafied> jajajaajaja
<Buenaventura> felicitaciones
<Buenaventura> ahora falta apache
<Buenaventura> (no le pusiste el -p picarón)
<luiferares> pero q contraseña debo poner ahora :(
<luiferares> me pide contraseña :(
<luiferares> no se burlen :D soy noob :D
<Buenaventura> la que configuraste cuando instalaste mysql
<mimecar> la que le hayas puesto
<Buenaventura> pero no te preocupes por eso ahora
<vafied> luiferares: te falto ponerle la -p
<Buenaventura> preocúpate por apache
<luiferares> si puse -p
<luiferares> ok, apache ahora _D
<vafied> y te pidio contrasenia ?, esa la pusiste en la instalacion
<luiferares> en la instalacion de mysql con apt-get no me pidio nada
<mimecar> cuando instalas mysql pide la contraseña
<Buenaventura> después lo reconfigurás, ahora haz un service apache2 start
<mimecar> en una ventana de consola
<vafied> luiferares:  sudo service apache2 start
<luiferares> XD me van a golpear :D
<luiferares> sale lo mismo de hace rato _D
<luiferares> bla bla bla bla bla bla unable to open logs
<mimecar> luiferares: estas usando virtual host si o no
<luiferares> star failed
<vafied> http://pastebin.com/5mWqPaCQ
<vafied> ese ?
<Buenaventura> haz un 'mv /var/log/apache2{,.backup}' y luego vuelve a intentarlo
<luiferares> si ese
<luiferares> mimecar no
<mimecar> ¿has leído en el log de apache que está causando el error?
<vafied> luiferares: haz como digo Buenaventura
<vafied> dijo*
<luiferares> ya hice, sale lo mismo
<Buenaventura> netstat -ltnp | grep ':80'
<vafied> luiferares: por favor pasanos en un pastebin lo que diga en
<luiferares> ok
<vafied>  cat /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<luiferares> http://pastebin.com/b5nQckUC
<luiferares> ok un ratito
<luiferares> http://pastebin.com/WfHb2hVe
<Buenaventura> kill -9 3824
<Buenaventura> y vuelve a intentarlo
<vafied> ok no tiene virtual hosts raros  
<Buenaventura> no, tiene otro proceso escuchando en el puerto 80 simplemente
<vafied> tendra algun otro servidor web
<Buenaventura> kill -9 al proceso
<Buenaventura> kill -9 3824
<Buenaventura> tengo que irme señores
<Buenaventura> éxitos luiferares, lo que te dije debería bastar
<Souchiro> alguien sabe como desactivar la reproducicon automatica de un medio usb?
<Souchiro> en ubuntu 10.04
<braiam> si mal no lo recuerdo es una opcion de nautilus.... dejame revisar
<mimecar> me parece que en el panel de control de gnome lo puedes modificar
<Souchiro> pero donde?
<vafied> luiferares: se hizo ?
<luiferares> voy en eso
<braiam> Souchiro, http://grok.lsu.edu/article.aspx?articleid=6452
<braiam> eso es si usas gnome2
<luiferares> bueno ya le di al kill
<luiferares> ahora vuelvo a iniciar apache2?
<vafied> luiferares:  si
<luiferares> vafied, me sale lo mismo
<Souchiro> Versión: 2.30.2
<Souchiro> pero eso no aparece
<Souchiro> xD
<vafied> luiferares: o_O ja......
<vafied> exactamente lo mismo ?
<luiferares> :O
<luiferares> si, exactamente lo mismo de unable
<braiam> Souchiro, http://askubuntu.com/questions/69606/how-do-i-disable-usb-auto-play
<braiam> eso en oneiric y posteriores
<luiferares> y cuando doy a grep : '80' me sale lo mismo pero con otro proceso
<braiam> luiferares, trata "netstat -tulpn | grep :80"
<braiam> como root claro
 * unknown Say: Hi!
<luiferares> me sale lo mismo q con ltnp
<vafied> luiferares: pero ademas te dice que 0.0.0.0:80 ya esta en uso
<Souchiro> y para cambiar el arranque?
<braiam> luiferares, que te sale?
<Souchiro> es que no recuerdo que oprimi hace rato,  quiero que cuando conecte mi usb se habra la carpeta, no el rithimbox o como se llame xD
<luiferares> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               ESCUCHAR    3936/httpd
<luiferares> tcp6       0      0 127.0.0.1:8020          :::*                    ESCUCHAR    1861/AptanaStudio3
<braiam> Souchiro, lee el link
<braiam> luiferares, eso es lo que debe de estar escuchando
<luiferares> :O
<luiferares> jeej
<braiam> httpd es el demonio de apache
<Souchiro> me dice que cambie la conf en gconfig, pero eso es para desactivar
<braiam> Souchiro, "In System Settings -> Removable Media"
<unknown> Al usar una VPN, ¿debo configurar Tor adicionamente si quiero que ambos funcionen?
<Souchiro> pero no aparece en mi ubuntu
<Souchiro> >_>
<luiferares> debo irme amigos, regreso mas tarde, espero encontrarlos, y gracias por guiarme y aguantar mis porquerías :D
<braiam> Souchiro, version?
<braiam> unknown, VPN != Tor
<Souchiro> 10.04
<unknown> braiam, Gracias! Pero, no puedo habilitar ambos? Usando Vidalia.
<braiam> Souchiro, Administración - Sistema - Almacenamiento Removible (o algo asi)
<Souchiro> no viene
<braiam> unknown, uno es independiente del otro, pueden funcionar por separado o juntos
<Souchiro> hay una cosa que dice utilidad de discos
<Souchiro> pero solo viene algo para formatear
<braiam> mm...
<braiam> Souchiro, gnome-control-center
<Souchiro> aja?
<braiam> corre eso y busca Dispositivos Removibles
<Souchiro> no aparece
<Souchiro> sale una carita diciendo :O
<Souchiro> no aparece braiam_
<braiam> :S
<Souchiro> crei que con click derecho me apareceria algo de modificar la reproduccion automatica pero nada xD
<Souchiro> weno tendr que desinstalar el rithymbox para que pregunte de nuevo?
<Souchiro> xD
<spider> saludos
<GridCube> Souchiro, que problema tener?
<GridCube> s/tener/tenes/d
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> como modificar la reproducion automatica de un medio en ubuntu 10.04
<Souchiro> ahorita se reproduce desde rithymbox pero quiero cambiarlo a abrir carpeta
<Souchiro> la cosa es que no se donde cambiarlo
<GridCube> mmm que raro dejame un toque investigar
<spider> deberias tener en confiiguracion algo de "medios estraibles"
<GridCube> intentaste esto? gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open False
<braiam> GridCube, el no quiere desactivarlo
<GridCube> que quiere?
<braiam> sino cambiar el comportamiento
<spider> busca configuracion, medios estraibles y le dices que hacer con ellos
<GridCube> quien tiene nautilus, yo no uso nautilus :/ pero en >Edit>preferences >Media Tab
<GridCube> tendrian que estar las opciones
<Souchiro> no aparece eso de media tab
<braiam> Souchiro, ignora a GridCube y haz lo que dijo spider
<braiam> :P
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> mejor
<GridCube> cuando quieran usar un escritorio de verdad como xubuntu yo soy su jombre
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> pero donde esta eso de configuracion?
<Souchiro> xD
<unknown> ¿En qué directorio están los certificados de usuario por defecto?
<spider> espera ... a ver si te lo encuentro pasito a pasito
<GridCube> unknown, en ~/.gnome/keyrings
<GridCube> ?
<unknown> Vale! Ya reviso. :)
<GridCube> che Souchiro http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/disableenable-auto-mount-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<braiam> Souchiro, gnome-control-center - luego busca "Medios Extraíbles"
<braiam> GridCube, de nuevo, el no quiere desabilitarlo ¬¬
<GridCube> eso no es solo para desabilitarlo
<GridCube> es para editarlo
<GridCube> lee un poco che
<Souchiro> no me aparece eso de medios extraibles, me sale una carita haciendo :O
<GridCube> ?
<spider> Souchiro: a ver ... gnome, kde, xfce, ldce ...?
<braiam> lee todas, una de ellas es... y no recuerdo ahora mismo como se llama
<unknown> No, no está GridCube
<GridCube> mmm no se pues
<unknown> Gracias!
<spider> Souchiro: toc toc
<spider> ..........
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> gnome spider
<Souchiro> Versión: 2.30.2
<spider> en plan facil, por si funciona, podias probar a pinchar con el boton derecho del raton al despositivo multimedia y mirar si te deja desde ahi cambiar la opcion
<Souchiro>  no viene
<Souchiro> eso busque
<Souchiro> xD
<spider> bien, en  el menu de configuracion ... que tienes?
<spider> o administracion, como se llame
<Souchiro> aver
<spider> o configuracion, no se ...
<Souchiro> creo que utilidad de discos
<Souchiro> es lo unico que aparece relacionado con eso
<spider> no, no creo que sea esa
<GridCube> pero Souchiro que es lo que queres hacer :/
<GridCube> no entiendo
<spider> podria ser que lo tengas desactivado del menu
<Souchiro> cambiar la reproduccion automatica de rithymbox a abrir carpeta
<spider> prueba primero a pinchar en el menu con el boton derecho y añadir elementos al menu
<spider> y busca si esta ahi y si esta lo añades
<cousteau> eso no se hace en las preferencias de nautilus?
<GridCube> Souchiro, y probaste la linea que te pase?
<GridCube> cousteau, yo tengo entendido de que si, pero dice no tener una solapa media en sus configuraciones de nautilus
<spider> no, lo puedes hacer por terminal o por el menu de dispositivos multimedia y extraibles
<GridCube> revisaste esto tambien Souchiro? http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/disableenable-auto-mount-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<spider> ... en principio, que ya sabemos que en linux se pueden hacer las cosas de mil maneras
<unknown> Debo tener SSH keys para usar una VPN?
<GridCube> !vpn
<kubot> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<unknown> :)
<spider> Souchiro: http://www.techtear.com/2011/11/08/ubuntu-como-desactivar-la-reproduccion-automatica-de-cds-dvds-y-pendrives
<spider> con dibujitos
<spider> :)
<mib_csv5bo> hola hola
<mib_csv5bo> hay alguien que pueda brindar un paracaidas para un newbie en ubuntu ?
<m4v> !pregunta mib_csv5bo
<kubot> mib_csv5bo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mib_csv5bo> ubuntu 10.04 no puedo instalar java de oracle de ningun forma, los repositores me dicen que no tengo la pub key y no se como instalarlo manualmente, trate desde la consola pero nada
<spider> Souchiro: como va la cosa?  ... que me quiero ir a la cama
<mib_csv5bo> necesito instalar java 7
<mib_csv5bo> ya intente con todos los tutoriales y no puedo logar instalarlo
<m4v> mib_csv5bo: que error da? tiene que ser el java de oracle específicamente? creo que ubuntu usa el que es libre por defecto.
<mib_csv5bo> no tiene porque ser java de oracle
<mib_csv5bo> puede ser cualquiera, quiero hacer andar una plataforma que se llama buho 21,
<spider> bueno, señores, me voy a la cama, que algunos nos hacemos viejos y necesitamos dormir 5 horas
<braiam> !java mib_csv5bo
<kubot> mib_csv5bo: Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mib_csv5bo> desinstale todo java de mi equipo para podes econtar algun sustituto
<mib_csv5bo> no puedo instalar restricted extras porque ni pub key esta dañada
<mib_csv5bo> y no los reconoce
<m4v> mib_csv5bo: estan los paquetes "openjdk-7-jre" (java runtime) eso es lo que necesitas?
<mib_csv5bo> yo cre oque si
<mib_csv5bo> pero no puedo instalarlos porque no tengo idea de manejar ubuntu
<cousteau> openjdk-7?  qué envidia
<m4v> no podés instalar ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<mib_csv5bo> ya trate de seguir los tutoriales pero nunca funcko
<mib_csv5bo> no puedo instalar restricted extras
<cousteau> has añadido el repositorio correspondiente?
<m4v> tenés que ejecutar "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" ejecuta "sudo apt-get update" antes de eso para actualizar los paquetes
<cousteau> multiverse o restricted
<mib_csv5bo> en consola salta qe el pub key esta dañado
<GridCube> eso es raro
<mib_csv5bo> imaginate para mi
<mib_csv5bo> ahora estoy haciendo lo que me dijo m4v
<m4v> !paste | mib_csv5bo: podes pasar el error completo con el pastebin?
<kubot> mib_csv5bo: podes pasar el error completo con el pastebin?: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mib_csv5bo> ahora voy a pasar el error completo
<mib_csv5bo> claro pero el que me pasaron es java 6
<mib_csv5bo> no java 7
<m4v> yo en ubuntu 11.10 tengo el paquete para java7 no se si no está disponible en 10.04 tengo que fijarme.
<cousteau> m4v, en 10.10 no está
<mib_csv5bo> ok
<m4v> sip, está solamente en 11.10
<mib_csv5bo> o sea que no puedo onstalar java  7
<mib_csv5bo> perfecto
<m4v> al menos no desde los repositorios, se puede instalar manualmente pero nunca lo hice.
<mib_csv5bo> en los requerimientos que me dice esa plataforma es 1.6 , no entiendo porque instalando java 6 no puedo correrla
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-26
<GeeKHA> hola
<GeeKHA> alguien me podria ayudar a configurar un servidor proxy?
<cpnangil^> hi
<cpnangil^> i got some old spanish coins
<GridCube> hola cpnangil^
<cpnangil^> hola GridCube
<GridCube> ¿Qué problema tenes cpnangil^? :)
<GridCube> cpnangil^, if you just wanna talk please go to #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GeeKHA> ayuda para instalar un servidor proxy
<rasta1> alguien
<rasta1> vive
<GridCube> a estas horas no
<GridCube> pero siempre conviene preguntar i esperar
<GridCube> si alguien sabe responde
<GridCube> ah, se fue
<koodezez> Hola amig@s. Un saludo. Tengo un problema con mi pidgin, cuando me conecto al canal ir-hispano, se abre(automaticamente) un canal de mexico, como lo desactivo?
<koodezez> Si pudieran darme alguna idea, Gracias.
<fosco_> buenas
<Harpagornis> buenas fosco_  y hasta luego
 * xoan buenas
<Buenaventura> buenas
<riveryk> Buenas, quien me ayuda donde puedo encontrar el torrent del ultimate edition 3.0.. solo encuentro descargas directas y no m es posible de esa forma
<riveryk> ???
<Buenaventura> búscalo en torrentz.com
<riveryk> Gracias BUenaventura
<Buenaventura> quizá lo encuentres ahí, no es seguro
<Buenaventura> por qué no puedes hacer descarga directa?
<riveryk> es que donde estoy la conexion se salta cada tiempo para uno logearse y se me daña la descarga
<Buenaventura> riveryk --> puedes usar wget con -c para reanudar la descarga
<Buenaventura> y baja también el md5sum
<riveryk> como es eso ??
<Buenaventura> wget --help
<riveryk> si pero si es posible hacer una descarga directa y reanudarla luego?
<riveryk> es para descargar el ultimate edition 3.0
<Buenaventura> wget -c http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ultimateedition/ultimate-edition-3.0-x86.iso
<Buenaventura> no tiene mucha vuelta riveryk
<atotclic> riveryk: por wget no puedes reanudarla por navegador puedes pausarla
<Buenaventura> atotclic --> ¿cómo dices que no puedes reanudarla con wget?
<atotclic> Buenaventura: al menos yo no se
<Buenaventura> lo estoy diciendo, con -c
<atotclic> o es con la c
<Buenaventura> wget es muy poderoso
<Buenaventura> lee el man
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> es que normalmente descargo siempre entero
<atotclic> por alta velocidad
<atotclic> y si se que es lo mas poderoso
<Buenaventura> cuando se te interrumpe una descarga con wget, usas -c
<Buenaventura> para reanudar
<atotclic> hoy me acostare sabiendo algo nuevo
<atotclic> bueno no solo eso
<Buenaventura> ~ $ wget --help | grep '\-continue' -c,  --continue                resume getting a partially-downloaded file.
<Buenaventura> qué bueno es eso atotclic
<atotclic> ok muchas gracias
<dan-defensor94> ayuda urgente!! como volver de usuario administrador a personalizado
<dan-defensor94> alguien puede echarme una mano?
<vafied> dan-defensor94: pregunta
<dan-defensor94> como volver de usuario administrador a personalizado
<dan-defensor94> ?
<dan-defensor94> pase de personalizado a administrador y ya no me deja la opción de volver
<vafied> dan-defensor94: usuario del sistema ?
<dan-defensor94> si
<dan-defensor94> terngo que irme
<dan-defensor94> volvere en otro momento
<Crashbit> Nadie tendrá una sid por ahí, no ?
<VADER> hola ciber gentee
<Mifune> Hola a todos!
<Mifune> hace unos dias consulte por unas dudas con la configuracion de owncloud
<Mifune> el problema es que no puedo compartir un disco montado en media
<Mifune> proble con un ln-s y apuntandop la configuracion de owncloud a media
<Mifune> no una de las dos dio resultado
<Mifune> ¿alguien que me pueda aportar con otra idea?
<Buenaventura> a dónde hiciste un symlink?
<Mifune> en la carpeta que ve owncloud /var/lib/owncloud/data
<Buenaventura> y si montas el disco directamente en un subdirectorio allí?
<Buenaventura> en lugar de en /media
<Mifune> soy medio burro...jajajaj....en ubuntu se monta automaticamente y no se como desmontarlo trate umound /dev/sda5 que es el nombre pero no tomo...ubuntu se toma atribucuines y no se manejarlo...jajja
<Buenaventura> es una partición del disco principal, donde tienes el sistema?
<Buenaventura> umount tienes que ejecutarlo como root
<atotclic> 4
<Mifune> si linus es el unico SO, y umound lo hice con sudo
<Buenaventura> es umount, con T
<Buenaventura> no umounD
<Mifune> ???
<Mifune> no no lo conosco con T
<Buenaventura> estás poniendo umound desde hace rato, es umount el comando
<Buenaventura> por eso no te funcionaba
<Mifune> umount
<Mifune> si asi es
<Buenaventura> ok, y por qué no te dejaba desmontarlo?
<Mifune> dame un segundo
<Mifune> mira tal vez este confundido trate de desmontarlo...no ntira error pero cuando abro nautilus sigo viendo el disco
<buenaventura> pero lo ves montado en media?
<buenaventura> mira, para sacarte las dudas
<buenaventura> usa el comando mount | grep ^/
<buenaventura> eso te dirá que dispositivos tienes montados
<Mifune> un segundo
<Mifune> exelente ahoma monto ....solo idiotes mia con desmontar el sico y volver a montarlo
<Mifune> agradecido por tu tiempo!
<Mifune> estimados
<Mifune> estimados tengo un problema con el mismo tema de owncloud: me arroja el mensaje "data directory (var/lib/owncloud/data) is redeable from the web"...como antecedente estube jugando con los permisos de la carpeta ...ahora el dueño y grupo de la carpeta es www-data
<buenaventura> eso no está mal en principio, www-data es apache
<buenaventura> y por qué es un problema ese mensaje?
<Mifune> por que no presenta la pagina
<buenaventura> revisa los logs
<Mifune> donde estan?
<buenaventura> no lo sé, nunca he probado owncloud
<buenaventura> haz una cosa, para probar, dale permisos 777 a los directorios
<buenaventura> de owncloud
<buenaventura> a data
<Mifune> ok
<Mifune> mira el log de apache dice:
<Mifune> [Thu Jan 26 11:31:17 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.20 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.6-13ubuntu3.3 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<Mifune> [Thu Jan 26 11:47:47 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<Mifune> [Thu Jan 26 11:47:47 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.20 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.6-13ubuntu3.3 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<Mifune> [Thu Jan 26 11:49:58 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<Mifune> [Thu Jan 26 11:49:58 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<niko> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Mifune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/817740/
<Mifune> hice chmod 777 y sigue arrojando el mismo mensaje
<Vero2> Hola, tengo problemas con una partición,  sdb2(fichero /) . Cuando corro modo de recuperación informa que hay fichero NO contíguos. Además, casi en todos los arranques revisa buscando problemas en disco y corre fsck, encontrando lo que puse antes. Me pide que corra fsck en forma manual. Cómo hago para desmontar esa partición o cómo hago para correr fsck en todas las particiones,...
<Vero2> ...desmontándolas pri
<Vero2> mero? Se puede?
<fosco_> arrancando desde un liveCD
<fosco_> sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<Vero2> fosco, no puedo
<fosco_> sudo fsck /dev/sdb2
<mafutbol> hola buenos dias
<Vero2> ya había informado antes el problema que tengo de que no arranca de CD/DVD
<mafutbol> alguien sabe donde puedo recibir una capacitacion de oppenoffice?
<xangua> arranca desde ubs entonces Vero2 ¿
<fosco_> arranca desde usb o desde otro linux instalado en el sistema
<fosco_> mafutbol, no conozco ningun sitio donde hagan certificaciones oficiales
<Vero2> xangua sí pero para eso tendría que tener un disco de arranque en algun pendrive y no lo tengo
<mafutbol> no me importa si no es certificable, en la empresa donde trabajo queremos tirrar el microsoft office y queremos re hacer unas hojas electronicas de indicadores
<buenaventura> mafutbol --> de dónde sos? conozco un lugar donde dan cursos de open office en buenos aires
<mafutbol> jejejeje perdon, es en Guatemala
<buenaventura> ok
<Vero2> mafutbol buscaste en Google-Guatemala?
<Vero2> conocen algun programa del Centro de Soft para hacer un disco de arranque en el pendrive?
<Vero2> y en tal caso el pen debe estar vacío?
<buenaventura> unetbootin
<Vero2> me decís a mi?
<buenaventura> creo que no es necesario que esté vacío, sólo que tengas el espacio suficiente
<buenaventura> sí Vero2
<mafutbol> aprovechando, tengo una laptop hp, tiene un puerto para leer tarjetas, tengo linux mint instalado y no logro hacer que reconozca las tarjetas sd
<mafutbol> alguna idea?
<Vero2> gracias buenaventura
<buenaventura> de nada
<xangua> !mint | mafutbol
<kubot> mafutbol: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<mafutbol> ok gracias
<Mifune> estimados disculpen por lo incistente deje el log de mi problema en  (~tadeo@200.95.225.38) http://paste.ubuntu.com/817740/
<khalid> hola a todos los amigos . quiero preguntor por si hay algien sabe si hay una canal de servedro cccam drembox ha que muchas gracias .
<pablor> hola no puedo reproducir .mov, sale la mitad de la pantalla velada con gxine
<leo_> hola alguien podria ayudarme ne configurar el grub
<GridCube> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<leo_> el problema es que no arranca por defecto window
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> espera un toque
 * buenaventura is back
<GridCube> che leo_ que version de ubuntu usas?
<leo_> ubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> okay
<mauricio> hola, alguien conoce algun canal de desarrollo web?
<Harpagornis> mauricio,  hay muchos, si utuliza el buscador los encuentras
<GridCube> leo_
<GridCube> ah se fue
<leo_> hola grub ubuntu 11.10
<leo_>  del
<mauricio> leo_, wtf?
<Vero2> hola de nuevo. Intenté instalar unetbootin segun me indicó buenaventura pero no pude porque me sale un cartel diciendo que no se pudo abrir porque es un  sistema de archivos de solo lectura????
<leo_>   el problema window no carga por defecto
<Vero2> se trata de la partición /
<fosco_> leo_, por favor construye correctamente tus frases, no se entiende nada
<leo_> todo esta bien
<leo_> cuando enciende el pc
<Vero2> iba a instalar ese programa para hacer un disco de arranque, pero no puedo por este motivo
<leo_> el grub empieza a  entrar windowsxp
<leo_> por defecto
<Vero2> fosco, cuál puede ser el motivo por el cual la partición sdb2(que es la del problema) diga que es solo lectura????
<leo_> 1470-1
<leo_> 44+64
<leo_> ç-*0+9
<GridCube> leo_,
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> te fuiste antes de que te pueda responder
<GridCube> tenes que usar grub-set-default
<GridCube> y ponerle el numero que es la entrada de windows
<leo_> ok
<leo_> en consola
<GridCube> por ejemplo si windows es el 4° en la lista su numero es 3
<GridCube> porque empieza con 0
<GridCube> si leo_ y con sudo
<fosco_> Vero2, quizá porque el disco esté protegido contra escritura, quizá porque esté montado y por proteccion no escriba, no se no estoy alli
<GridCube> y luego  tenes que hacer un sudo update-grub
<GridCube> leo_, trata de no spamear un canal si nadie responde
<GridCube> solo espera, y pregunta de nuevo en cualquier caso si alguien no te respondio por un rato largo
<GridCube> todos los que estamos aca ayudamos porque queremos y cuando podemos
<leo_> me manda error
<GridCube> que error?
<GridCube> lo usaste con sudo? leo_ ?
<leo_> entry not specified.
<leo_> Usage: grub-set-default [OPTION] entry
<leo_> Set the default boot entry for GRUB.
<leo_>   -h, --help              print this message and exit
<leo_>   -v, --version           print the version information and exit
<leo_>   --boot-directory=DIR    expect GRUB images under the directory DIR/grub
<leo_>                           instead of the /boot/grub directory
<Vero2> fosco es una partición y  el disco sí está montado, pero hasta ahora no tuve problemas para instalar ningun programa.
<GridCube> leo_, ese no es un error
<GridCube> no lepusiste el numero
<Vero2> bueno, veré por otro lado
<GridCube> leo_, fijate que entrada es windows en tu grub, si el la cuarta entrada, desde arriba, entonces tenes que poner >sudo grub-set-default 3
<leo_> ok
<GridCube> si es la 5a entonces pones un 4
<leo_> ok
<leo_> lo voy a probar
<Kakita> hola
<Kakita> ubotu
<GridCube> hola
<Kakita> hola grid
<Kakita> me podrias colaborar en algo
<GridCube> tal ves
<GridCube> tenes un problema con ubuntu? si no mejor llevar las cosas a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Kakita> jiji oki tengo un equipo con ubuntu pero no me reconoce la unidad de dvd que tiene
<GridCube> ah :)
<GridCube> ok
<Kakita> sabes como solucionar
<Kakita> eso
<GridCube> no reconoce la unidad o no reconoce discos?
<Kakita> la version es 11.04
<Kakita> no no me reconoce la unidad pero si me hizo la instalacion
<Kakita> en el inicio
<GridCube> osea que reconocio la unidad
<GridCube> pero ya no
<buenaventura> si usas el comando 'eject' qué pasa?
<Kakita> calro pero despues de que cargo el SO no me salio la unidad y le doy que busque los drivers
<Kakita> y nada
<buenaventura> si usas el comando 'eject' qué pasa?
<Kakita> me salio la unidad
<buenaventura> entonces sí la reconoce
<Kakita> pero igualk no puedo ver nada
<buenaventura> pero no te lee los discos
<GridCube> entonces si lo reconoce al lector
<Kakita> pero porque no la veo
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> no la vas a ver
<GridCube> no "existe"
<Kakita> exacto
<GridCube> hasta que no tenga un disco
<Kakita> pero ya lepuse un disco
<Kakita> y nada
<GridCube> cuando tiene un disco entonces va a existir
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> proba otro?
<buenaventura> grep -i cdrom /etc/fstab
<Kakita> listo esperamne un tris
<buenaventura> el -i está de más :)
<Kakita> buenoi introduje un
<Kakita> cd y ahpora si me lo leyo
<Kakita> el problema es con los dvds
<buenaventura> el problema debe ser con ese dvd
<GridCube> puede ser con la lectora
<Kakita> esta nuevita
<Kakita> NO ME LEE LOS DVDZ
<Kakita> SOLO LOS CD 8(
<Kakita> sera la unidad?
<Kakita> mm
<Kakita> gracias
<Kakita> chicos
<buenaventura> probaste otro dvd?
<Kakita> sii
<Kakita> pero no
<Kakita> pero si pongo un ncd
<Kakita> si
<Kakita> me lo reconoce
<Alchareo> kakita: debe ser la unidad yo tengo el mismo problema
<Alchareo> con una
<Kakita> pero sabes que el lo raro
<Kakita> que en otro equipo si quema y lee dvd
<buenaventura> si pones un dvd virgen no lo reconoce?
<Kakita> na
<Kakita> ni virgen ni del otro
<Kakita> ni de nada
<Kakita> pero cd
<Kakita> si
<Kakita> de una me lo toma
<buenaventura> cosa e'mandinga
<Kakita> y sabes otra cosa
<Kakita> cuando
<Kakita> doy aaranque con sistemas operativos en dvd
<Kakita> no me reconoce
<Kakita> pero con cd el arranque si funciona
<Kakita> sera la board
<Kakita> pero ya le quite la pila paraque me dejara reset
<Kakita> y nada
<Kakita> mmm esa si me dejo sano
<Genelyk> Buenas
<Genelyk>  alguien conoce alguna guia simple para aprender a usar joomla
<Genelyk> o dripal
<buenaventura> http://tinyurl.com/6rd9mu9
<polux9> hey quick question... for a long time compiz doesn't work con ubuntu 11.04 with gnome  and i was wondering if i can switch to KDE maybe then compiz would work... ?
<GridCube> !en polux9
<kubot> polux9: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<polux9> lol verdad mala costumbre
<polux9> ajajaja
<xangua> kde tiene sus propios efectos polux9
<mimecar> KDE tiene su propio gestor de efectos
<mimecar> xangua: casi
<GridCube> !compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<polux9> tengo ubuntu 11.04 con gnome... si cambio a kde podria funcionar compiz? o hay una forma de que funcione en gnome?
<mimecar> polux9: funcionar, puede funcionar pero no es aconsejable
<polux9> claro eso es lo que se :/ esperar?
<mimecar> ...
<GridCube> compiz era para hacer el paradigma de escritorios tradicional mas "bonito"
<polux9> esperar a que arreglen eso?
<mimecar> si quieres ponerlo en KDE, abre el panel de control y lo pones
<polux9> claro
<GridCube> pero con el paradigma de gnome3 y unity compiz no tiene sentido
<mimecar> polux9: que es "eso"?
<mimecar> dices que no funciona, pero sin dar información
<polux9> eso, es que se que no funciona bien al momento de configurarlo
<polux9> ventanas desaparecen o el lanzador queda en negro y no se contrae
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu 11.04?
<polux9> sip
<polux9> eso si
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo en el sistema, pasa lo mismo?=
<polux9> mmm no he intentado eso... que beneficio trae?
<mimecar> descartar que sea un error de configuración
<polux9> me parece bn, la idea es entonces ingresar con el otros user y configurar compiz?
<mimecar> si
<xangua> polux9: o simplemente usar los efectos kwin, para kde
<polux9> por ejemplo lo que mas problema trae... el escritorio 3d
<polux9> mmm
<liher> hola
<liher> que tal?
<liher> alguien sabe si la xubuntu 12.04 se puede instalar en ordenador?
<liher> es algo fiable ahora?
<mimecar> poderse si
<Crashbit> liher: no es estable aun
<mimecar> pero te dará problemas
<Crashbit> liher: no sale hasta abril de 2012
<liher> ayudaria instalarla y los fallos poder enviarlos para que la mejoren?
<mimecar> liher: si tu ordenador no hace cosas importantes, si
<mimecar> para los errores tendrás que usar un canal de IRC en inglés
<mimecar> o launchpad
<liher> no se envian automaticamente?
<GridCube> liher, no
<liher> perodon si es una pregunta de un ignorante
<GridCube> tenes que enviarlos a http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<rengo> holas gente
<GridCube> manualmente
<liher> vale, mi nivel de ingles no me permite hacer eso
<liher> gracias a todos
<liher> :-D
<GridCube> liher, si queres ayudar en testings siempre se aceptan pruebas en vboxes liher
<GridCube> :)
<liher> en el virtual box?
<rengo> tengo inslado ubuntu lamp y wordpress. alguien sabe como ejecutar wordpress y donde hay info apreder usar mysql?
<GridCube> si vas a #ubuntu-es-cafe te explico mas largo
<liher> fale
<mimecar> rengo: en la web de wordpress tienes los pasos
<rengo> mime tengo instalado repos ultima vercion 3 per no se como ejecutarlo.
<rengo> mimecar:
<mimecar> por eso tienes que consultar la documentación
<rengo> hay español algun lado sea copleta mimecar
<rengo> ingles soy nabo
<mimecar> la documentación de wordpress está traducida
<rengo> pagina ofvcial mimecar?
<rengo> mimecar:  gracias
<mimecar> si buscas en google te saldrá de los primeros
<tron_hacker> Hola y buenas tardes a todos, por favor alguien sabría como desactivar apache2, no desinstalarlo solo deshabilitarlo?. Gracias por su atención
<tron_hacker> Quizas seria con sudo service apache2 stop
<nycko> tron_hacker: claro
<nycko> tron_hacker: o /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<nycko> ahora se usa service
<tron_hacker> muchas gracias por tu respuesta nycko
<tron_hacker> me aclaraste una duda
<tron_hacker> dicho comando también se aplicaría a servicios como bases de datos ?
<braiam> services solo maneja servicios de ubuntu que hayan sido modificados para usar los scrips tron_hacker, aun asi si usas init.d y tiene el script de services funciona
<tron_hacker> entonces si veo el contenido de init.d y aparece mysql funcionaria ?
<tron_hacker> si funciona entoces ya que esta en su contenido se encuentra mysql
<tron_hacker> Gracias por la ayuda
<Harpagornis> cual era el fichero de modificacion de grub?
<tron_hacker> segun tengo entendido se encuentra en /boot/grub
<tron_hacker> en realidad no se si aun se encontrara allí
<Harpagornis> ya, pero no lo encuntro, y como cambio tantas veces ya,xd
<mimecar> Harpagornis: ha cambiado 1 vez
<mimecar> y grub2 no usa /boot/grub/...
<Harpagornis> ok mimecar , dime entonces,xd
<tron_hacker> aaah no
<mimecar> los tienes en /etc
<Harpagornis> ok, gracias mimecar  y perdona por exagerarlo tanto, pero es que con el burg tenia un poco liado eso,xd
<tron_hacker> en /etc/grub.d
<tron_hacker> revisa por allí
<Harpagornis> no lo veo,xd
<tron_hacker> mmm
<Harpagornis> me aparecen ficheros como 10_linux y 20_memtest86+
<tron_hacker> /usr/share/grub/default
<tron_hacker> revisa a ver si te sirve de algo
<tron_hacker> tambien tienes a google para que te ayude
<Harpagornis> jaja
<Harpagornis> yo, pero teniendo a tron, por que usar google?xd
<tron_hacker> ??
<Harpagornis> xd
<tron_hacker> mira las cosas no se dan tan faciles
<Harpagornis> vale vale tron_hacker , ya se
<Harpagornis> lo entendi perfectamente
<tron_hacker> yo te estoy dando una idea de donde podria estar el archivo
<Harpagornis> ya ya, y te lo agradezco mucho
<tron_hacker> Harpagornis Y te sirvió de algo la dirección
<Harpagornis> encontre parte de la configuracion tron_hacker , pero no el fichero donde estan las listas todas
<PakoTM> salu2
<tron_hacker> tu dices el menu.list
<Harpagornis> tron_hacker, lo encontre gracias
<Harpagornis> /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<tron_hacker> hay una carpeta llamada grub en /etc no sera grub.d
<Harpagornis> no,xd
<Harpagornis> ohh, si perdona, es /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<buenaventura> si es grub2 no tiene que manipular grub.cfg
<buenaventura> cuál es la consulta?
<tron_hacker> no al contrario
<tron_hacker> para grub1 es menu.list
<tron_hacker> y para grub2 es grub.cfg
<tron_hacker> es esa tu pregunta
<Crashbit> tron_hacker: grub2, no hay que manipular el grub.cfg, _nunca_
<tron_hacker> mmm
<buenaventura> la guía de guia-ubuntu.org tiene todo lo que se necesita http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<buenaventura> por otro lado tron_hacker, hay distros en las que menu.list es un symlink a /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<buenaventura> con grub legacy
<tron_hacker> ok gracias por info
<tron_hacker> la leeré
<tron_hacker> mmm ya !
<tron_hacker> el archivo que se debe modificar es /etc/default/grub
<tron_hacker> no /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<buenaventura> exacto
<tron_hacker> Gracias esa información me llego en bandeja de plata !!
<EagleScreen> el Wubi.exe copiado dle dico del 11.10 me ha descargado e instalado la imagen del 12.04 alpha1 (precise)
<EagleScreen> no tendria que haber descargado e instalado el 11.10?
<buenaventura> en w$ pasan cosas raras
<EagleScreen> ademas en el titulo del menu del wubi pone Ubuntu 11.10
<chilicuil> EagleScreen: jojojo, mmm, es el wubi estable?, eso me huele a bugr si es el estable
<EagleScreen> esta copiado del disco del 11.10
<jonathan_> Habra ubuntu para telefonos
<AzoteLogiko> hola
<AzoteLogiko> puede ser Unity la muerte de Ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> no creo
<buenaventura> no
<oc\zaie[h]> Hola, alguien  ?..
<fosco_> no
<buenaventura> alguno que otro hay oc\zaie[h]
<buenaventura> en principio, ve más de 60
<buenaventura> qué pasó?
<buenaventura> neccesitás ayuda?
<oc\zaie[h]> Alguien me ayuda ?
<oc\zaie[h]> Tengo esto, no me deja acceder a algunas paginas
<oc\zaie[h]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/818278/
<oc\zaie[h]> Ni idea de que es O_o
<braiam> oc\zaie[h], estas en unas listas de bloqueo...
<braiam> lo que no se es por que yo tambien O.o
<oc\zaie[h]> Hmm, yo me di cuenta recien, porque me dice "Access denied One more step to access"
<buenaventura> esas páginas tienen un formulario para quitar tu ip de allí
<buenaventura> de todas formas, con ip dinámica es casi inútil
<buenaventura> jaja, sorbs no perdona a nadie
<buenaventura> en una época bloqueaba todas las ip de hotmal
<buenaventura> hotmail*
<braiam> ellos bloquearon toda la red /64 que pertenece a mi ISP :S
<oc\zaie[h]> Yo tengo IP fija, como hago para arreglar esto ?
<buenaventura> como te dije, con el formulario
<buenaventura> entrá a sorbs, a barracuda, a spamhaus
<buenaventura> cada página tiene su propio formmulario
<buenaventura> estás seguron 100% de que tenés ip fija?
<braiam> oc\zaie[h], la mejor forma es comunicarte con tu ISP para que resuelvan el problema
<braiam> "We are sorry for you, but you have chosen an provider not acting fast enough on spammers." -- por esto
<braiam> si ellos no actuan rapido no importa que tengas ip fija
<braiam> caeras en lista negra una y otra vez
<oc\zaie[h]> Okey, voy a hacer eso entonces
<oc\zaie[h]> Gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-27
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguien save porque en xubuntu no me puede leer mi mini memoria lg
<rommel> del celular como hacerle?
<GridCube> como no puede rommel ?
<GridCube> a mi me lee tarjetas lo mas bien
<rommel> hola me la reconoce pero no puedo entrar en ella
<GridCube> rommel, leer la tarjeta desde un lector de tarjetas o desde un celular
<GridCube> ?
<chirota> rommel: la salida de esta comando dmesg que te dice?
<rommel> mira es el problema en la pc de mi hermano y esta fuera en este momento
<rommel> desime que deveria decir
<rommel> o q deveria hacer
<chirota> pues debe darte pistas de que es lo que sucede
<rommel> porque al querer abriri la targeta me sale error
<GridCube> rommel, que usas para leer la tarjeta?
<GridCube> una lectora o el celular?
<rommel> un adactador de memoria
<rommel> a la pc
<rommel> obio q despues ba solo en el celular
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> rommel, :( perdón no tengo tiempo para ayudarte ahora
<GridCube> ojala alguien mas pueda
<rommel> no hay drama gracias ygual
<rommel> hasta luego
<bambino__> alguien me podria ayudar recomendandome un programa para usar mi ipod con ubuntu?
<xangua> banshee viene por defecto en 11.10
<bambino__> ok
<bambino__> dejame ver si lo encuentro en el centro de software
<braiam> bambino__, xangua> banshee viene por defecto en 11.10 -- ya esta instalado en 11.10
<bambino__> pero yo no lo tengo y me dice que tiene paquetes inseguros o algo asi
<braiam> que version de ubuntu usas?
<bambino__> ni idea
<bambino__> jaja
<bambino__> creo que la 10.4
<braiam> lsb_release -a?
<braiam> samantia, ?
<BitOfPanic> Hola alguien podria pasarme los repositorios nonfree?
<braiam> BitOfPanic, que version usas?
<BitOfPanic> Xubuntu 11.10
<xangua> BitOfPanic: activalos desde el Centro de Software - Editar - Orígenes
<BitOfPanic> xangua gracias funciono.
<BitOfPanic> buenaventura: estas ahi tio?  termine por instalar Xubuntu
<bambino__> ubuntu 10.04 pero creeo que ya le dare el upgrade
<bambino__> tengo una duda, como sincronizo mi biblioteca de banshee con el ipod?
<xangua> bambino__: si es con ubuntu 10.04 no lo creo muy viable
<xangua> a menos que 1. uses una versión de iOS vieja o 2. jailbrakies (así se escribe¿ :P ) tu ipod
<bambino__> entonces apt - upgrade?
<bambino__> aver ya logre ver mi ipod pero como lo sincronizo
<Guest2658> alguien de cordoba capital
<Guest2658> me urge
<Xkinder> Buenas noches
<Xkinder> tengo una duda con los repositorios alguien me podria echar una mano?
<kurama10> Xkinder: formula tu pregunta
<Xkinder> aaa okok
<Xkinder> el problema es que no me gusto backtrack 5 ni backtrack 5 r2
<Xkinder> entonces me gusta mas el 4 r2
<Xkinder> pero ya no me da updates
<Xkinder> osea los repositorios no me funcionan
<kurama10> sel probelma es que se va acabando el soporte
<Xkinder> ya le puse repositorios de ubuntu 11.10 pero no me funcionan en el backtrack 4 r2
<Xkinder> esactamente
<Xkinder> eso lo se
<Xkinder> pero vengo con ustedes para ver si se saven una mañita para que me den soporte para backtrack4 r2
<Xkinder> que la verdad siento que es el mejor de los backtracks que conosco
<Xkinder> abra alguna forma de que me den updates?
<kurama10> haber espera deja ver en que esta basado el backtrack
<kurama10> Xkinder: en que se basa ese backtrac
<kurama10> ?
<Xkinder> bueno el backtrack 4 parece que en ubuntu 9.10
<kurama10> mmmm
<Xkinder> claro ya no me dan updates
<Xkinder> solamente estan dando para ubuntu 11.10
<Xkinder> y 11.04
<Xkinder> parece
<kurama10> pues lo que puedes hacer es actualizar de 9.10 a 10.04
<kurama10> ese si se podria hacer
<Xkinder> ya lo intente
<Xkinder> pero me da problemas
<Xkinder> en el arranque
<Xkinder> osea que cuando le metes updates para otra distro
<kurama10> mmm
<Xkinder> ya no deja logearme
<Xkinder> si carga todo el sistem pero no deja que ponga ny root ny toor
<kurama10> es que ciertos paquetes acuerdate que son hechos para esas distros
<Xkinder> mmm
<kurama10> lo ocupas para crackear redes
<kurama10> ?
<Xkinder> ya intente como te digo poner repositorios de 11.04 y de 11.10 al backtrack 4 r2
<Xkinder> lo coupo para hacer pequeñas pruevas de penetracion no soy experto pero apenas ando ahy patalenado
<Xkinder> jaja
<Xkinder> kurama10, ya ves que backtrack cuando me logeo esta como root (super usuario)
<Xkinder> no saves de casualidad como hacer eso en el ubuntu
<Xkinder> para que no me este pidiendo el sudo
<kurama10> puedes modificar el el sudores
<kurama10> Xkinder: hay un escript que se llama wifite.py
<Xkinder> ok lo checo
<Xkinder> aaa no pero el backtrack no lo ocupo nadamas para las redes
<Xkinder> eso ya lo se vien
<Xkinder> ahorita ando viendo algo de penetracion y un pco de ettercap software de sniffers
<Xkinder> me dan unos que otros problemas por eso quiero actualizarlos
<Xkinder> ahora que backtrack 5 y backtrack 5 r1 vinieron muy deviles por eso voy a ocupar mi favorito backtrack4 r2 que para mi yo ciento que es lo mejor de penetracion
<Xkinder> o de experimentos
<Xkinder> por eso me interesa actualizarlo
<Xkinder> kurama10, gracias por todo "por echarme una mano" nos vemos CUIDATE
<fosco_> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<consola005> buenas
<consola005> tengo un quebradero de cabeza con bash
<consola005> se peude hablar aqui de bash o solo de ubuntu
<buenaventura> qué necestas consola005 ?
<buenaventura> necesitas*
<buenaventura> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<consola005> pues necesito un comando que me compare 2 archivos linea por linea, mirnado la 1º palabra de cada linea, y teniendo esa primera palabra ver si coincide con alguna linea del otro fichero, de ser asi, veer si lo siguiente de la linea es igual o no, de no ser asi, sustituir
<buenaventura> mirá, para comprarar ficheros se usa el comando diff
<buenaventura> comparar*
<buenaventura> y con diff3 puedes comparar 3
<buenaventura> diff compara línea a línea
<buenaventura> ahora, la parte de sustituír tendrás que hacerla con sed o awk
<consola005> buenaventura, awk imposible, sed no lo probe todabiaç
<consola005> el problema es k las lineas estan desordenadas y no tienen la smiamas, asi k diff no me sirbe
<buenaventura> diff vendría a ser como el fc de windows
<buenaventura> usa sort y luego diff para comparar
<buenaventura> juega con la lógica de bash
<buenaventura> usa un ciclo for
<buenaventura> usa grep! y compara la salida
<buenaventura> tienes que ser creativo
<Crashbit> buenaventura: podría crear un patch teniendo el resultado de un diff
<neo_> buenas
<neo_> buenos dias alguien aqui para chat?
<neo_> buenos dias
<buenaventura> hola neo_
<buenaventura> qué tal?
<neo_> hola buena aventura
<neo_> bien aqui buscando ayuda :-)
<neo_> quien podria ayudarme con mi wifi? =)
<GridCube> !ask neo_
<kubot> neo_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<neo_> ok
<neo_> como instalo el driver vt6655 sin usar ndiswrapper
<neo_> mdiswrapper no soporta modo grafico
<fosco_> buenas
<neo_> y con nsdiwrapper no puedo usar aircrack =(
<neo_> buenas fosco
<buenaventura> entonces, simple, no uses ndiswrapper
<buenaventura> no es aconsejable para nada
<neo_> si pero aun no hay driver tv6655 para linux
<buenaventura> qué chipset tienes exactamente?
<neo_> eso creo he buscado y rebuscado
<buenaventura> usa el comando 'lspci | grep -i network' luego de un update-pciids
<neo_> tengo una netbook siragon ml1010
<buenaventura> es la inalámbrica integrada?
<buenaventura> a qué te refieres con que ndiswrapper no soporta modo gráfico?
<neo_> si esa misma
<neo_> la integrada
<neo_> osea cuando trato de usar aircrack me dice que ndiswrapper no soporta modo grafico
<neo_> instale el ndisgtk q es la interfaz grafica para ndiswrapper y nada no funciona
<buenaventura> puedes por favor pasarme el chipset, de acuerdo a la salida del comando que te indiqué más arriba?
<neo_> ok voy a encerder el netbook esperame please
<neo_> la encendi esta arrancando
<buenaventura> ok, hasta ahí todo normal
<neo_> buenaventura es este : network cintroller: via tegnologies, Inc.Via vt6655 wifi Adapter. 802.11a/b/g
<neo_> controller*
<neo_> network controller no (cintroller eso fue un error)
<GridCube> neo_, si ejecutas lspci | grep Network te tira exactamente lo que tendrias que copiar y pegar
<neo_> si claro pero estoy conectado del pc de mesa
<buenaventura> neo_ --> lamentablemente, si no tienes un driver nativo, no vas a poder usar aircrack
<buenaventura> y el fabricante no lo provee
<neo_> si conecto la netbook es obvio que me desconecto aqui
<buenaventura> deberías exigírselo al fabricante
<buenaventura> mientras tanto, podrías comprar alguna usb que esté bien soportada
<buenaventura> o ver de cambiar la integrada
<neo_> ok sabes e visto por ahi driver complilados de este modelo pero es como muy profundo para mi
<neo_> no soy muy pulido en linux apenas tengo unos dos meses
<neo_> se puede con una usb? fijate que ni sabia!!
<buenaventura> sí, siempre y cuando el chipset esté soportado
<buenaventura> yo utilizaba una alfa usb con un realtek rtl8187 y anda muy bien
<neo_> bueno todo lo que he echo con linux a sido a punta de google nadie que me explique ni nada y primera vez q entro aqui
<neo_> buena aventura te cuento por que la quiero
<neo_> yo uso internet conectado de un vecino pero solo una pc y le pedi la clave del wifi para mi netbook y se nego
<neo_> la cuestion es q yo le pago por la conexion q tengo con la pc de mesa
<neo_> pero el teme q yo la publique entre los vecinos y eso
<saimazoon> escribe bien, joder
<saimazoon> que esto no es un puto mensaje de texto
<buenaventura> neo_, es mejor que no digas para qué lo quieres
<neo_> yo solo quiero conectarme un rato mientras mi hija hace sus cosas con esta porq tengo mucho trabajo y no me da tiempo de vivir conectado
<neo_> saimazoon disculpa solo era para escribir mas rapido intentare hacerlo bien
<neo_> esta bien buena aventura
<buenaventura> es todo junto mi nick, usa tab para autocompletar
<buenaventura> es un nombre
<buenaventura> no dos palabras
<neo_> ok como dije soy nuevito estoy aprendiendo
<GridCube> neo_, buenaventura, este es el driver para esa placa http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/VT6655_Linux_src_v1.20.02_x86.rar
<GridCube> el problema es que dice que funciona hasta "7. Ubuntu 9.10"
<buenaventura> eso debe ser porque ni le dan pelota
<buenaventura> debe funcionar
<neo_> hasta 7 que??
<GridCube> no se que onda con el kernel 3 de linux que usa 11.10
<buenaventura> cuestión de probar
<GridCube> neo_, 7 es la lista de distros que usa
<neo_> yo estoy usando tuquito 5 es una distro argentina es la mas rapida que me ha venido con mi netbook
<buenaventura> igual, habría que averiguar si soporta modo monitor
<GridCube> neo_, entonces no podemos darte soporte :/
<GridCube> este canal es el de soporte de ubuntu
<neo_> la probare gracias por la ayuda
<neo_> pero tuquito es basada en ubuntu solo que le cambian unas cositas para hacerla mas ligera
<GridCube> !derivados
<kubot> Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<neo_> aunque en el pc estoy usando ubuntu 10.10
<neo_> no importa por que si tengo que cambiarme a ubuntu lo hare tengo como diez imagenes iso de linux diferentes ;-)
<GridCube> :)
<fzeta> machote!
<neo_> de echo lo primero que use fue ubuntu
<buenaventura> neo_: deberías entrar al channel off-topic
<neo_> off-topic? aqui mismo? deja ver si lo consigo...
<wicope> se le cambio el nombre a offtopic,  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<buenaventura> es cierto, fue hace poquito no?
<buenaventura> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<neo_> aparece uno oftc no se si sera ese....
<buenaventura> !ot | neo_
<kubot> neo_: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<GridCube> mmm tengo que probarlo
<GridCube> !cafe
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<buenaventura> :)
<neo_> por lo mucho que he leido por toda la red pareciese que linux es para entendidos en programacion e informatica profesionales y entendidos pero me gusta bastante y apasiona quiero aprender me gusta de verdad...
<neo_> por donde deberia empezar uds que estan mas empapados en el asunto?
<buenaventura> no es sólo para entendidos, conozco mucha gente sin grandes conocimientos en informática que usan ubuntu u otras distros
<neo_> no aparece ningun "ot"
<buenaventura> neo_: sos duro, eh?
<buenaventura> !ot | neo_
<kubot> neo_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<fzeta> duro de pelar...
<neo_> querras decir bruto
<buenaventura> :)
<buenaventura> jaja
<buenaventura> !stats
<kubot> I have 7 registered users with 11 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 2 admins.
<buenaventura> !stat
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'stat'.
<GridCube> buenaventura, eso es un ot
<GridCube> o.. cafe
<neo_> buenaventura jajajajajajajajaj despues de unos minutos entendi que tratas de decir
<neo_> jajajaajajajajajajaajaja
<neo_> pero entro ot | neo y me da error
<neo_> neo: orden no encontrada
<buenaventura> neo_: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<neo_> bien me rindo no meolesto mas
<neo_> molesto*
<riveryk> buenas... pasa que mi pc se quedo sin sonido... uso ubuntu 11.10 .... al quitar o colocar los audifonos es como si le diera silencio al sonido... y no suena.. que puede ser?
<Lamusj> riveryk, en el terminar teclea alsamixer - hay maneja los volumenes con las flechas del teclado!
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes
<riveryk_> buenas... pasa que mi pc se quedo sin sonido... uso ubuntu 11.10 .... al quitar o colocar los audifonos es como si le diera silencio al sonido... y no suena.. que puede ser?
<AzoteLogiko> me sucede algo curioso. Tengo Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64bit y una Nvidia 9600 GT . Resulta que desde hace 3 kernels, cada vez que se actualiza el kernel, pierdo la configuración gráfica. Para solucionarlo, desinstalo y reinstalo los drivers de la gráfica a mano.
<AzoteLogiko> la pregunta es: hay algo que pueda hacer para no perder la configuracion cada vez que actualizo el sistema?
<AzoteLogiko> riveryk_, tienes el icono de sonido a la vista?
<riveryk_> ps con las teclas puedo hacer que suba o baje o que se ponga en silencio o no..
<riveryk_> pero eso no funciona
<riveryk_> pero no... no lo tengo a la vista
<AzoteLogiko> vale. yo tengo Ubuntu 10.04 asi que no te puedo decir la ruta exacta, pero lo que tienes que hacer es buscar algo llamado "preferencias de sonido"
<AzoteLogiko> y ahí , en la pestaña Hardware , pruebas con diferentes salidas de audio
<AzoteLogiko> hasta dar con la que te funcione bien
<xangua> el indicador de sonido está en la esquina superior derecha
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: ¿que driver estas usando?
<AzoteLogiko> alsa
<mimecar> driver gráfico
<AzoteLogiko> ah, perdona .... el driver de nvidia, el propietario
<AzoteLogiko> un momento que te digo la version
<mimecar> el que está en los repositorios o el de nvidia?
<AzoteLogiko> el de nvidia
<AzoteLogiko> version 173
<mimecar> ese no se si recompila el driver con un kernel nuevo
<AzoteLogiko> y no habra alguna forma de forzarlo automaticamente?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> en el caso de ati, si usas los repositorios se recompila
<mimecar> (por lo menos eso hace en algunas distribuciones)
<AzoteLogiko> que curioso .. voy a probar a poner el del repositorio y a recompilar el kernel
<mimecar> normalmente dkms recompila cosas en las actualizaciones del kernel
<AzoteLogiko> entiendo
<riveryk_> no nada me funciona
<riveryk_> mi pc perido el conido por completo
<AzoteLogiko> vaya, siento no poder ayudarte riveryk_ , pero mi version es diferente ... a ver si alguien te echa una mano
<[0x13]> riveryk: tio que problema exactamente tienes (me acabo de conectar al IRC)
<riveryk_> <[0x13]>, es extraño... me funcionan las teclas del sonido y se muestra en pantalla que sube o baja o que esta ne silencio o no... cuando conecto o desconecto mis audifiocnos queda en silencio y le modifico el volumen peor no se escucha ni por audifonos o por parlantes
<[0x13]> ya probaste "purgando" los paquetes de audios a ver si te arregla el problema?
<AzoteLogiko> reboot!
<riveryk_> si ya reinicie, como los purgo?
<atotclic> buenas
<fosco_> estoy usando openbox pero no puedo acceder al menú principal de gnome, openbox da el siguiente mensaje:
<fosco_> Openbox-Message: No es posible encontrar un archivo de menú "debian-menu.xml" válido
<fosco_> sabeis si es que ese archivo ya no existe o ha cambiado de nombre?
<[0x13]> reveryk_: desinstalas el paquete de audio (que tal vez sea alsamiser) apt-get remove (paquete)
<[0x13]> y luego vuelve y los instalas antes me pasaba algo parecido con ubuntu 10.04 hice eso y al pelo
<[0x13]> no recuerdo bien en nombre de todos los paquetes de audio :S
<fosco_> solucionado el tema del menú :
<fosco_> :)
<xangua> al menú de gnome¿ o_O que yo sepa das clic derecho y aparece el menú en openbox no¿¿ y cómo lo resolviste fosco_ ¿
<fosco_> xangua, si, pero no aparecían las aplicaciones
<fosco_> ahora ya está
<GridCube> bueno
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> acabo de entrar a trabajar
<GridCube> ahora hasta las 9 boludeando
<m4v> wrong channel.
<GridCube> oooo
<pipefg> Hola
 * xoan buenas
<ilpollo> hola me puede ayudar ?
<mimecar> !detalles ilpollo
<kubot> ilpollo: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> "no funciona" quiero instalar java 7 en ubuntu 10.04, trate de instalarlo manualmente pero fue imposible ya que soy muy newbieen el asunto . descargue el tar pero parece que es incorrecto, quiero saber si alguien puede darme los comandos para consola desde cero
<mimecar> no te sirve Java 1.6? esta en los repositorios
<ilpollo> por cierto no puedo acudir a los repositores porque mi pub key no funciona , tambien trate de arreglarla pero no pude
<ilpollo> no me me sirve
<ilpollo> lo que quiero hacer es tratar de ingresar a una plataforma java de una pagina que se llama buho21
<mimecar> primero arregla el problema de actualizacion de los repositorios
<ilpollo> como puedo hacer ?
<Inframundo> mimecar buenas tardes!
<mimecar> hola Inframundo
<ilpollo> segui varios tutoriales y ninguno me ayudo
<mimecar> ilpollo: pon la salida de sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> en pastebin
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<ilpollo> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas
<ilpollo> en terminal ?
<mimecar> cierra el gestor de paquetes / centro de software
<ilpollo> esta cerrado
<Inframundo> mimecar tengo un inconveniente con los certificados de los navegadores web's: "El certificado no es confiable porque el certificado del emisor ha expirado.
<Inframundo> El certificado no será válido hasta 02/03/11 22:00. La fecha actual es 27/01/02 16:24." suele salirme ese cartel desde hace 1 dia. y no me deja usar ni chromium ni mozilla firefox. me dice que el host:443 no es valido que el cerificado no esta firmado que etc etc etc
<Inframundo> mimecar no se cual será el problema pero es bastante denso ya
<mimecar> Inframundo: en esos casos tu no puedes hacer nada
<Inframundo> mimecar reinstale el ca.certificates
<mimecar> da lo mismo que lo hagas
<Inframundo> mimecar reinstale el ca-certificates
<mimecar> si ha caducado el certificado, no puedes hacer nada
<Inframundo> mimecar no tengo mal la hora del sistema menos la fecha
<mimecar> el certificado se comprueba con el servidor
<Inframundo> mimecar pero NO de todos los sitios webs
<Inframundo> mimecar hasta de wordpress tiene que caer?
<Inframundo> el certificado'
<Inframundo> ??
<Inframundo> mimecar tengo todos inservibles
<mimecar> si el certificado que usas ha caducado
<mimecar> y no los han actualizado si
<Inframundo> mimecar no pueden caer todos a la vez
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<Inframundo> mimecar amigo mirá. todos los certificados caerian juntos?
<Inframundo> mimecar ubuntu 11.04
<Inframundo> mimecar tampoco tengo un ubuntu 6.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Inframundo> mimecar full full
<mimecar> que nombre tiene ese certificado?
<Inframundo> mimecar lo unico que actualizo ayer y evisto fue una de jdk y de ice-nosecuanto
<Inframundo> mimecar que??
<mimecar> los certificados los firman autoridades certificadores
<ilpollo> idetea
<ilpollo> acedtea
<mimecar> la actualizacion tiene que estar ya disponible, no esperan al ultimo día
<Inframundo> mimecar como??, explicame
<mimecar> pon la informacion que da el certificado en pastbein
<Inframundo> mimecar veamos si me deja entrar a la web
<ilpollo> bueno tengo desintalado todo java
<mimecar> ilpollo: ya has puesto lo que te he dicho en pastetbin?
<ilpollo> la ultima version no me sirve dado que la plataforma me dice que esta desactualizado
<ilpollo> pastebin ????
<ilpollo> perdon que es eso ajajaj ?
<ilpollo> es la terminal ?
<mimecar> !paste ilpollo
<ilpollo> como ingreso a pastetbin ?
<kubot> ilpollo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Inframundo> mimecar
<ilpollo> ok que informacion necesitas ? la que te comente ?
<mimecar> ilpollo: la salida de sudo apt-get update
<ilpollo> ok
<Inframundo> Gracias por nada EH...
<mimecar> Inframundo: has puesto ya el texto en pastebin?
<Inframundo> mimecar  y de donde saco esa info?
<mimecar> cuando entres en una web te dirá que el certificado no es válido
<Inframundo> mimecar ai varias de montones de webs pero pastebin.com muestra
<mimecar> pastebin no usa ssl
<mimecar> en la version normal
<Inframundo> mimecar exacto
<Inframundo> mimecar otras tantas con https:// y http:// usan ssl me caga
<Inframundo> mimecar me dice que los certificados del host:443 no son validos y no me deja entrar
<Inframundo> mimecar me da FAIL
<Inframundo> mimecar ejem: no-ip.org
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorio de PPA?
<Inframundo> mimecar de ppa no se
<Inframundo> como se eso?
<mimecar> no ha pasado nadie por el canal con un fallo parecido al tuyo
<mimecar> pon tu sources.list en pastebin
<Inframundo> que??
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> para ver si usas PPA, pon el contenido de /etc/apt/sources.list en pastebin
<Inframundo> mimecar esperame un seg
<ilpollo> mimecar te envie un dialogo
<Inframundo> mimecar http://pastebin.com/u22j2H1h
<mimecar> ilpollo: no hay que registrarse para usar pastebin
<mimecar> Inframundo: lo primero que veo es que estas usando repositorios de Jaunty
<Inframundo> mimecar si tienen # no los uso
<JRamirez696> BUENAS TARDES...
<Inframundo> mimecar los tengo nada mas
<ilpollo> lo que te queria decir es que no hay mucho texto no tiene sentido
<ilpollo> me solto solo 2 lineas
<ilpollo> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<ilpollo> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas
<Inframundo> mimecar todos los que tienen almoadilla no los uso
<mimecar> pero los has llegado a usar en el pasado?
<mimecar> ilpollo: ¿has cerrado el centro de software / synaptic?
<Inframundo> ilpollo lo mismo me sale a mi cuando le quise dar hoy apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ----> al final en una termina
<JRamirez696> tengo linux. y le puse VMWARE... tengo una IP publica en linux.. y una ip interna en VMWARE (windows)  Quiero saber como usar IPTABLE o algo... para que cuando entre a la ip PUBLICA puerto 80... me redireccione a la ip internet. de windows.. para que conecte a la web... de windows... ALGUNA IDEA_?
<Inframundo> mimecar :(
<mimecar> JRamirez696: configura vmware
<mimecar> con virtualbox es una opcion del panel de control
<mimecar> Inframundo: has instalado cosas de esos repositorios si o no
<Inframundo> mimecar de juanty no
<ilpollo> mimecar esta  es la direccion http://paste.ubuntu.com/819234/ ??
<JRamirez696> mimecar?
<Inframundo> mimecar los tenia acoplados nomas.
<mimecar> JRamirez696: revisa el panel de control de vmware
<Inframundo> mimecar osea estaban aí porque yo los habia añadido
<mimecar> ilpollo: si
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> ahi esta
<JRamirez696> mimecar...  lo que pasa es que en el server solo tengo una IP publica.. si tuviese 2.. tal vez..
<mimecar> ilpollo: estas usando lucid?
<ilpollo> ??
<ilpollo> que es eso ?=
<mimecar> ubuntu 10.04
<JRamirez696> mimecar,  entonces no se como hacer.. supongo.. usar iptables.. para poder usar la misma ip publica.
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> si
<mimecar> ilpollo: en un futuro quita los repositorios de versiones anteriores
<Inframundo> mimecar reinstale el ca-certificates nomas nuevamente hoy
<mimecar> JRamirez696: no he usado vmware, con virtualbox eso se hace con el virtualbox, no se usa iptables
<ilpollo> no tengo la mas minima idea de como acerlo pero voy a buscar informacion al respecto
<mimecar> ilpollo: que pasos sigues para instalar java 7?
<JRamirez696> mimecar, pero cual es la dinamica.. es decir? como seria por virtualbox.. para hacerme a una idea de como configurarlo en vmware
<ilpollo> generalmente desde centro de software, que es el unico que se utilizar
<mimecar> en virtualbox una de las opciones en la red
<mimecar> es hacer NAT, eliges los puestos de la máquina real y los "asignas" a la virtual
<mimecar> ilpollo: te sale Java 7 en el centro de software?
<ilpollo> no
<mimecar> di lo que haces para instalar Java 7
<ilpollo> queres que lo busque de otra manera en el centro de soft ?
<Inframundo> mimecar
<ilpollo> entro al centro y en la barra de busqueda escribo java
<ilpollo> sale la opcion de instalar java 6 pero nada mas
<mimecar> Inframundo: estoy sin ideas
<ilpollo> lo instalo y depsues figuran otras opciones
<ilpollo> como icedtea
<mimecar> ilpollo: no decias que habías descargado un archivo con Java?
<ilpollo> si lo descargue pero no funciono
<ilpollo> si queres lo bajo de nuevo
<mimecar> ya, di lo que has descargado
<mimecar> y pon en pastebin el error que te da
<Inframundo> mimecar y yo estoy en el horno con las pelotas al plato. y cansandome de ese inconveniente.
<ilpollo> es que directamente no puedo instalarlo porque no se la forma manual
<ilpollo> no la conosco
<mimecar> Inframundo: te pasa con un usuario nuevo?
<Inframundo> mimecar y me canso. porque las vueltas que le di ya y sigue jodiendome las guindas
<mimecar> ilpollo: cuando digas de donde lo estas descargando seguimos
<ilpollo> ya lo tengo
<ilpollo> lo tenia en la papelera
<ilpollo> jdk1.7.0_02
<ilpollo> esa es la carpeta que descargue
<ilpollo> de oracle
<mimecar> ilpollo: pon el enlace
<JRamirez696> alguien me ayuda con una regla para iptables._?
<ilpollo> ?
<Inframundo> mimecar reinicio aver que onda aca. encima no me figura ni siquiera la ventana de los grub's que tengo instalados aca para ponerle el metodo de recuperacion siquiera aver sino se soluciona asi
<mimecar> Inframundo: con un usuario nuevo pasa lo mismo en el sistema?
<ilpollo> perdon la ignorancia pero como lo realizo ??
<Inframundo> mimecar dejame ver en root
<mimecar> en root no
<mimecar> hazlo como veas
<Inframundo> mimecar no tengo mas que un user nomas
<mimecar> ... crea uno ahora
<Inframundo> mimecar y como le hago?
<mimecar> menú de ubuntu, administracion, usuarios
<Inframundo> mimecar despues ese le puedo borrar?
<Inframundo> sin que me incomode y/o moleste mas
<mimecar> el nuevo si
<ilpollo> disculpa pero como hago para crear el enlace ?
<mimecar> ilpollo: el enlace a la descarga de la web de oracle
<buenaventura> JRamirez696: qué necesitas con iptables?
<ilpollo> queres que copie la dir de la pagina de donde lo baje ?
<mimecar> si
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> ok
<JRamirez696> buenaventura, tengo linux.. y vmware (windows)... Quiero que al colocar la ip publica de linux... me envie a la ip privada del vmware.. (redireccionar el puerto 80.... hacia la ip de windows)
<Inframundo> mimecar probemos
<buenaventura> JRamirez696: tienes configurada la interfaz en modo bridge?
<buenaventura> la vm aparece como un equipo más de la red?
<JRamirez696> al tengo en nat... PERO DESDE linux.. veo el equipo windows..
<JRamirez696> buenaventura, osea que si esta dentro de la red.. como nat.. pero si..
<buenaventura> según creo entender, quieres tener la vm como webserver
<buenaventura> o me equivoco?
<JRamirez696> buenaventura, si exacto
<buenaventura> y el anfitrión está con una ip pública directamente, o está tras un router?
<JRamirez696> ip publica directamente
<buenaventura> desde la vm tienes salida a internet?
<ilpollo> mimecar : http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u30-download-1377139.html
<JRamirez696> buenaventura, si claro.
<ilpollo> perdon : http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index-jsp-138363.html#javasejdk
<Inframundo> mimecar sigue saliendome que no sirven los certificados
<mimecar> Inframundo: no se me ocurre nada ahora
<Inframundo> mimecar puchaaaaaaaa
<ilpollo> envie los dos enlaces de los archivos que estoy descargando
<ilpollo> ahi baje una version de java 1.6 update 30
<ilpollo> y tambien estoy bajando java 7 jdk.7.2
<buenaventura> si no me equivoco, iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -d ipdelanfitrion -j DNAT --to ipdelavm
<mimecar> ilpollo: vas a programar con Java?
<ilpollo> programar ??????
<ilpollo> ajajaja
<ilpollo> de suerte que pude entrar a este chat
<ilpollo> no tengo la mas minima idea de hacer un scrip
<mimecar> te estas bajando la máquina virtual y las librerias de programacion
<ilpollo> no no quiero programar solo quiero que me funcionen bien las plataformas java
<ilpollo> .........
<mimecar> me parece muy raro que necesites Java 1.7 para acceder
<ilpollo> a mi tambien
<mimecar> te pone en los requisitos que necesitas Java 1.7?
<ilpollo> bueno pero estoy bajando java 1.6 update 30
<ilpollo> no
<ilpollo> solamente 1.6
<ilpollo> pero con ese java no me funciona
<JRamirez696> buenaventura, voy a probar y te digo.
<buenaventura> ok, no estoy 100% seguro
<mimecar> ilpollo: http://www.java.com/es/download/testjava.jsp
<mimecar> entra ahí
<ilpollo> ya esta
<mimecar> te dice que tienes Java instalado?
<ilpollo> no creo porque lo desintale totalmente
<ilpollo> no lo reconoce
<ilpollo> porque queria instalarlo desde cero
<JRamirez696> mimecar, esta regla esta bien___???? iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -d  IPPUBLIC -j DNAT --to IPLOCAL
<mimecar> JRamirez696: no lo se
<JRamirez696> mimecar, gracias de todas formas. >:D
<mimecar> ilpollo: instala la version de los repositoriosy mira si te funciona esa página
<mimecar> JRamirez696: seguro que eso no lo puedes hacer en la configuración de vmware?
<ilpollo> ya lo hice antes de entrar en el chat y no funciona
<JRamirez696> mimecar, no veo por donde
<ilpollo> si quetes tem paso la dir de la pagina
<ilpollo> queres
<mimecar> ilpollo: entrastes en la misma página que te he puesto con Java 1.6 instalado?
<ilpollo> perdona pero en la pagina que me diste no habia ninguna opcion para instalar java
<buenaventura> JRamirez696: puedes hacer ping desde el anfitrión a la vm?
<ilpollo> simplemente no reconocio java porque no esta instalado
<mimecar> ilpollo: es que no la hay
<buenaventura> y viceversa?
<ilpollo> ahora estoy bajando la ultima actualizacion de java
<ilpollo> entonces ?
<mimecar> ilpollo: pon la versión de los repositorios
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> y mira si te funciona esa página
<ilpollo> la que tenia
<buenaventura> ten en cuenta que la vm tiene que tener como puerta de enlace la ip del anfitrión
<ilpollo> ok que informacion necesitas cuando ingrese, porque ya se que va a saltar la leyenda de que necesito otra actualizacion
<Inframundo> mimecar gracias de todas formas.. abrazos amigo..
<ilpollo> lo estoy instalando nuevamente
<mimecar> instala la versión de Java de Ubuntu y entra en esa página
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones pendientes del sistema
<ilpollo> ahora
<ilpollo> si sigue diciendo lo mismo
<JRamirez696> buenaventura, claro que si...
<mimecar> has reiniciado firefox ?
<ilpollo> http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp
<ilpollo> asi es
<mimecar> abre una consola
<ilpollo> oko
<mimecar> pon la salida de => java -v
<ilpollo> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<mimecar> ilpollo: has instalado la version de los repositorios?
<ilpollo> asi es
<mimecar> la página con Java 1.6 en windows funciona
<mimecar> no necesita la 1.7
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> pero la que tengo instalada 1.6 no funciona
<ilpollo> en esta pagina
<ilpollo> puede que en otras si
<ilpollo> por eso quiero instalar otra version
<mimecar> me parece que no
<ilpollo> pero como los repositores no encunentran otra
<mimecar> java -v no te puede dar errores
<ilpollo> entonces ?
<mimecar> y la página de test de Java te tiene que funcionar
<ilpollo> ahora si me va a funcionar la pagina de test
<ilpollo> si queres lo pruebo ahora
<mimecar> me he perdido ya
<mimecar> acabas de decir que no te funcionaba el test
<Inframundo> adios gente vuelvo luego
<ilpollo> si pero ahora que instale java me va a salir el test
<ilpollo> ha vos te referis al test de la terminal
<ilpollo> yo creia que me decias el que hace java desde su pagina
<ilpollo> tambien en la pagina de java da error
<ilpollo> los dos dan error
<mimecar> que has hecho antes aparte de desinstalar Java
<ilpollo> desde centro de software
<mimecar> algún cambio en el sistema o movido archivos fuera de tu home?
<ilpollo> no
<mimecar> tienes actualizaciones pendientes?
<ilpollo> que yo sepa
<ilpollo> ya las instale a la mañana
<ilpollo> y las actualize hace un rato
<ilpollo> pero nada de java
<ilpollo> seguramente porque los repositores no funcionan bien
<mimecar> eso es poco probable
<ilpollo> no entiendo con esa version de java como puede ser que no me salga las actualizaciones
<mimecar> que salga la 1.7 no quiere decir que se actualice
<ilpollo> yo me estoy bajando el archivo de java 1.6 update 30
<ilpollo> dentro d eun rato termina la descarga
<mimecar> me parece que será una solución peor
<ilpollo> si tenes tiempo demos tratar de instalarlo manualmente
<ilpollo> es lo que no se hacer
<ilpollo> java 1.7 ya se descargo y tengo el archivo
<ilpollo> si queres podemos probar con ese
<ilpollo> si no esperar el otro
<mimecar> para instalarlo tienes que escribir en carpetas del sistema
<mimecar> y borrarlo no será sencillo
<AzoteLogiko> a ver, voy a probar a instalarlo yo
<ilpollo> si vos me ayudas con el paso a paso no tengo drama
<ilpollo> lo que es terminal puedo escribir
<ilpollo> lo que no se es pocicionarme en carpetas y escribir scrip y demas
<AzoteLogiko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<ilpollo> gracias azotelogico
<AzoteLogiko> sabes ingles?
<AzoteLogiko> si lo entiendes, mira esa web
<ilpollo> ......... algo algo
<ilpollo> desde ya mil gracias
<mimecar> si java -v te falla , algo está mal instalado
<mimecar> tu página no necesita Java 1.7
<ilpollo> tranquilamente puede estar algo mal instalado
<mimecar> Java 7
<ilpollo> es verdad
<ilpollo> simplemente nombre java 7 porque creia que era la ultima actualizacion
<ilpollo> pero ahora veo que existe java 1.6 update 30
<ilpollo> puede que funcione
<ilpollo> pero se esta bajando
<AzoteLogiko> entonces, aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ilpollo> ok tengo descomprimida la carpeta de java
<ilpollo> ese tutorial me lo comi de punta a punta
<ilpollo> y no pude hacerlo funcionar
<ilpollo> pero claramente no lo segui bien porque no funciona
<AzoteLogiko> pregunta tonta: ¿has probado a instalarlo desde synaptic?
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> puedo probarlo de nuevo o corroborar que trate de instalarlo bien
<AzoteLogiko> los paquetes se llaman alli: sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre  y sun-java6-plugin
<AzoteLogiko> puedes intentarlo ... a lo mejor hay suerte
<ilpollo> ahora mismo lo cargo en la barra a ver que aparece
<AzoteLogiko> ok :)
<ilpollo> ahora instalo el que aparece y te digo que odna
<ilpollo> onda
<AzoteLogiko> como se llama el/Los que aparecen?
<ilpollo> desde ya te agradesco el tiempo
<ilpollo> ahora
<ilpollo> esta instalando
<ilpollo> jaba bin
<AzoteLogiko> busca el sun-java6-jre
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> en synaptic lo marque para instalar ahora cargo los demas y despues que tengo que hacer ?
<AzoteLogiko> instala los 3 y prueba a ver si funciona
<AzoteLogiko> por ejemplo, vas al terminal y escribes : java -v
<AzoteLogiko> mejor dicho: java -version
<ilpollo> me instalo java version "1.6.0_26
<ilpollo> voy a ver si esa funciona, si no tengo que obtener otra actualizacion
<ilpollo> no funciona la re mil lllllllllllll pu ...........
<ilpollo> estoy seguro que unicamente actualizando la version 1.6 me tendria que funcionar pero con la 1.6 update 26 no anda
<ilpollo> es muy molesto java, no lo soporto
<ilpollo> azotelogico ?
<AzoteLogiko> si, dime
<AzoteLogiko> perdona estaba viendo cosas
<XBrW8_> buen día. alguien sabes si hay algun programa para traducir archivos pdf
<ilpollo> no hay drama ya se que estoy jodiendo de mas
<AzoteLogiko> no no, tranquilo hombre
<AzoteLogiko> todos tenemos nuestras aventurillas con linux
<ilpollo> con desirte que hace 2 semanas que tengo ubuntu
<ilpollo> es tremendo
<AzoteLogiko> a ver, a ti te sale como instalado? si vas a terminal y pones java -version, te sale algo?
<ilpollo> si
<ilpollo> java version "1.6.0_26"
<ilpollo> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<ilpollo> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<AzoteLogiko> ok. un segundo
<ilpollo> claro
<AzoteLogiko> http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<AzoteLogiko> entra ahi y mira a ver si te da algun error o no
<ilpollo> si me da error
<ilpollo> dice que sucedio algun error
<AzoteLogiko> que curioso ...
<AzoteLogiko> un momento
<ilpollo> dice que java no trabaja
<AzoteLogiko> se ha puesto de huelga jaja
<ilpollo> hay paritarias
<ilpollo> y te digo que en el quilombo que oracle consumio a java
<ilpollo> no estan funcionando muy bien
<AzoteLogiko> me huele a que es un problema de versiones. hay que poner una version mas moderna para que funcione bien con los navegadores
<AzoteLogiko> con las ultimas versiones de los navegadores, quiero decir
<AzoteLogiko> a mi me da el mismo problema
<AzoteLogiko> asi que voy a mirar
<ilpollo> por eso decia
<ilpollo> de instalar java 7
<ilpollo> para que se termine el tema de las versiones
<ilpollo> y salte a la ultima
<xangua> o simplemente instala Open JDK que es el que recomienda ubuntu
<ilpollo> es el unico que instale
<ilpollo> es justamente el que instale
<ilpollo> tambien baje open jdk 1.7
<xangua> no habrás instalado el plugin del navegador porque la página de verificación de java anda perfectamente ilpollo
<AzoteLogiko> tengo que ir a cenar, cuando vuelva lo sigo mirando. mientras tanto seguro que te ayudan ;)
<ilpollo> dame un segundo
<AzoteLogiko> chaoo
<ilpollo> te gradesco muchisimo
<ilpollo> mil gracias
<ilpollo> xangua donde instalo ese plug in
<ilpollo> o donde me fijo si lo tengo instalado
<xangua> ilpollo: no se que tanto habrás instalado,  pero: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> te instala todos los plugins/codecs que necesitas (flash, java, audio, video, fuentes de windows)
<ilpollo> ya los instale
<ilpollo> pero parece que no los instala
<ilpollo> el tema radica en que no se instalar manualmente las carpetas que bajo con los instaladores
<ilpollo> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar java manualmente??? los tutoriales no me sirven porque soy muy newbie, desde ya mil gracias
<ilpollo> alguien puede ayudarme a instalar manualmente java
<ilpollo> muchas graciasssss
<dabor> ilpollo, y porque manualmente?
<ilpollo> porque no tengo otra forma de acerlo
<ilpollo> no funcionan los repositores
<ilpollo> y no puedo actualizarlo
<ilpollo> la verdad que hace 2 semanas que estoy con este tema
<ilpollo> y encima no tengo idea de permisos ni nada por el estilo
<dabor> ilpollo, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ilpollo> por newbie ajajaja
<ilpollo> si pero me instala la version 1.6 update 26
<ilpollo> y en pagina que utilzo no funciona, necesito otra version
<ilpollo> o sea necesito una version mas actualizada
<ilpollo> me baje java 1.7 update 2
<ilpollo> y tambien java 1.6 update 30
<ilpollo> pero no tengo la mas minima idea de isntalarlo
<dabor> ilpollo, sun-java6-jre
<ilpollo> y ya me comi 900 tutoriales
<ilpollo> ya lo tengo instalado
<dabor> ilpollo, que pagina es?
<ilpollo> buho21.com
<dabor> ilpollo, me suena a que no reconoce bien el navegador de linux, está programada para encontrar windows
<ilpollo> cuando tenia naty pude pero ahora tengo 10.04
<ilpollo> y no me funciona
<ilpollo> puede que sea eso
<ilpollo> pero ya use esa plataforma con ubuntu
<ilpollo> y no quiero cambiarme a naty de nuevo
<dabor> ilpollo, java -version que te responde?
<ilpollo> ahora te digo
<ilpollo> java version "1.6.0_26"
<ilpollo> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<ilpollo> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<dabor> ilpollo, probaste usando sun-java6-plugin en lugar de IcedTea6??
<ilpollo> ya probe todo
<dabor> ilpollo, de esto ultimo estas seguro?
<ilpollo> estuvimos 2 horas tratando de instalarle todoslos plugs
<ilpollo> decime como me fijo y te doy la info
<ilpollo> en el centro de soft tengo todo instalado
<dabor> ilpollo, desde el centro de software no se puede
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> desde synaptics ?
<dabor> ilpollo, ejecuta synaptic
<dabor> eso
<ilpollo> recien lo hicimos
<ilpollo> lo ejecuto
<ilpollo> que queres que instale ?
<dabor> ilpollo, pero instalaron el paquete sun-java6-plugin?
<ilpollo> si esta instalado
<ilpollo> synaptics lo marca
<ilpollo> 3 instalamos
<ilpollo> jre, jdk y java 6 plug ins
<ilpollo> por eso creo que es un salto de version lo que hay que hacer
<ilpollo> pero desde los repositores no puedo
<ilpollo> creo que la unica forma es manualmente
<dabor> ilpollo, pero estas con la 1.6
<ilpollo> asi es
<dabor> que pide esa web
<ilpollo> 1.6
<ilpollo> estoy con 1.6 update 26
<ilpollo> pero no funciona
<ilpollo> me pide que acutalize
<mimecar> quien te lo pide?
<ilpollo> cuando ejecuto
<ilpollo> para ingresar a la plataforma
<ilpollo> me salta una leyenda que dice que tengo que actualizar
<mimecar> te funciona ya la página del test de Java?
<ilpollo> no funciona
<mimecar> hasta que no funcione, no puedes hacer caso a lo que diga la otra página
<ilpollo> pero en la terminal aparece la version de java y todo
<mimecar> java -v
<mimecar> te sale ahora?
<dabor> ilpollo, IcedTea6 lo desintalaste, para no tener los 2 plugins juntos funcionando
<ilpollo> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<ilpollo> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<ilpollo> si esta desintalado
<ilpollo> si quieren hago todo desde cero
<ilpollo> desintalo todo e instalo todo nuevamente
<mimecar> ilpollo: eso es lo que te sale con java -v ?
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> eso es lo que sale
<mimecar> entonces solo te falta poner bien el plugin del navegador
<ilpollo> ???????'
<xangua> si la página dice que necesitas java 1.6, y hava -version te muestra que tienes java 1.6, de quién será el problema¿
<ZMR> ix
<ilpollo> entiendo
<ilpollo> pero tengo el ultimo firefoz
<ilpollo> probe con crome
<ilpollo> y tampoco funciona
<mimecar> normal
<ilpollo> en incluso instale
<ZMR> ventana equivocada, perdon :)
<ilpollo> los plug ins de la pagina
<ilpollo> perdon del navegador
<ilpollo> como puedo hacer para corroborarlo ?
<mimecar> la página del test de Java
<mimecar> si eso falla el plugin no está bien puesto
<ilpollo> seguramente que no porque sigue fallando
<ilpollo> ahora mismo
<ilpollo> lo instalo y veo que pasa
<ilpollo> pero estoy seguro que ya lo hice
<ilpollo> mimecar no consigo instalal los plug ins
<ilpollo> desde la pagina de java
<mimecar> por qué no usas el repositorio?
<ilpollo> desde centro de soft ?
<mimecar> si
<ilpollo> o desde synaptics
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<ilpollo> tenes idea de cual version ?
<mimecar> en los repositorios solo tienes una versión de Java
<ilpollo> asi es
<mimecar> entonces?
<ilpollo> perfecto lo instalo de nuevo
<mimecar> que paquete estas instalando?
<ilpollo> el que me da el repositor
<mimecar> y su nombre es...
<ilpollo> ajajja
<ilpollo> java 6 web start
<ilpollo> ya estan instalados
<ilpollo> hice el test de java pero tampoco funciona
<mimecar> ese me parece que no es
<ilpollo> .......
<ilpollo> como se llama ?
<mimecar> depende de si has instalado Java o OpenJDK
<ilpollo> tengo todo
<ilpollo> ya no se que isntalar
<ilpollo> ajajjaa
<ilpollo> open jdk , jre
<mimecar> intenta poner sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<ilpollo> java tm plug in
<mimecar> todos al mismo tiempo no pueden funcionar
<mimecar> solo usas uno
<ilpollo> todo eso es lo que tengo instalado
<ilpollo> que fue lo que estuvimos haciendo hace un rato
<ilpollo> por eso decia yo de desintalar todo
<ilpollo> y desde cero instalar
<xangua> yo solo tengo openjdk, java -v le muestra 1.6 y la página sigue saliendo con el mensaje que necesito java 1.6
<ilpollo> porque tengo 20 programas diferentes de java
<ilpollo> probaste entrar en ese pagina ???
<ilpollo> que pagina de m.......
<ilpollo> si quieren borro todo
<ilpollo> e instalo desde cero
<ilpollo> pero quiero arreglar esto
<mimecar> ilpollo: eso no arreglaría tu problema
<spider> saludos
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> tengo los papeles quemados
<ilpollo> no se como arreglar este tema
<mimecar> que paquete has instalado para el navegador ?
<ilpollo> ??????
<spider> acabo de llegar y no se de que va el tema ...
<ilpollo> como me fijo ?
<ilpollo> es una pagina
<ilpollo> que se llama buho21
<ilpollo> con java 1.6 update 26 no funciona
<spider> has intentado con varios navegadores?
<ilpollo> mimecar no se como fijarme en el paquete para el navegadir
<ilpollo> asi es con 3
<mimecar> ilpollo: sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<mimecar> has instalado alguno de esos?
<ilpollo> todos
<ilpollo> desde synaptics
<mimecar> por curiosidad, has instalado todo lo que aparece con la palabra "Java" en synaptic?
<ilpollo> de todo un poco
<ilpollo> si queres puedo fijarme que es lo que esta instalado
 * mimecar se rinde
<ilpollo> no
<ilpollo> para nada
<ilpollo> ahora
<ilpollo> salio
<ilpollo> el servicio
<ilpollo> de instalacion
<ilpollo> de java runtime enviroment
<ilpollo> pero cuando quiero instalarlo no me deja
<ilpollo> y me lleva a instalacion manual
<mimecar> no te va a dejar hacerlo de esa forma
<mimecar> no estas en windows
<ilpollo> de java upddate 30
<ilpollo> claro
<ilpollo> tambien tengo la opcion de icedtea
<mimecar> lo que no puedes tener es varios plugins de java instalados
<mimecar> y esperar que funcione
<ilpollo> entiendo
<ilpollo> que me recomendas ??? borro todo ?
<ilpollo> ahora la pagina de java
<ilpollo> me reconoce la version
<mimecar> ya no se que tienes puesto en tu oedenador
<ilpollo> yo tampoco ajajjaa
<mimecar> dices una cosa
<ilpollo> ahora la pagina de java lo reconoce
<mimecar> y a continuación la opuesta
<ilpollo> perdon pero es lo que hay cargado
<ilpollo> voy realizando los cambios a medida que vamos hablando
<ilpollo> ahora hay un cambio
<nahuel_> reinicie todo
<nahuel_> estoy de vuelta
<nahuel_> mimecar estoy de vuelta, le prometo que sere un buen alumno
<mimecar> estoy perdido, no se en que estado está tu ordenador
<mimecar> si "funciona" la página del test abre la página que querías al principio
<nahuel_> me fijo ahora mismo
<nahuel_> nop
<nahuel_> sigue sin funcionar
<nahuel_> si queres emular lo que yo hago
<nahuel_> es simplemente entrar a ese pagina e ir al icono de ajedrez ahi es donde quiero entrar, puede que vos obtengas mas informacion
<nahuel_> buho21.com
<mimecar> no estoy en ubuntu ahora
<mimecar> y la versión que tengo es la 11.10
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> hermoso
<nahuel_> por cierto
<nahuel_> ya tengo la carpeta de java 1.6 update 30
<mimecar> por lo que has dicho, Java ya te funciona
<nahuel_> parece que si
<nahuel_> pero en todos los test me dice que la version es vieja
<nahuel_> tengo 1.6 up 20
<nahuel_> y la ultima es la 30
<mimecar> y?
<nahuel_> y quiero tratar de tener instalada esa version
<mimecar> como quieras
<nahuel_> puede que funcione
<mimecar> no se que decirte
<nahuel_> no tenes nada que decir, la verdad que te pasaste .... inmenso aporte
<nahuel_> ha que tener mucha paciencia con usuarios newbies
<mimecar> si te funciona con el test de Java, tiene que cargar la otra página
<nahuel_> deacuerdo
<nahuel_> ahora mismo me estoy fijando que es lo que falta
<AzoteLogiko> hola. veo que seguimos a vueltas con el dichoso jav
<AzoteLogiko> java
<nahuel_> recomiendan cambiar a oracle java 7 para ubuntu
<nahuel_> todas las paginas de java y oracle
<Vero2> Hola. Ya me han salido canas verdes. Me resulta imposible cambiar la secuencia de arranque en el BIOS. Siempre arranca con HDD.
<nahuel_> ajajaja
<nahuel_> si seguimos
 * Unknow dew!
<nahuel_> todas las paginas y tutoriales recomiendan cambiar a oracle java 7
<AzoteLogiko> ya, pero entonces habra que instalarlo a mano
<nahuel_> asi es
<nahuel_> es loque no se hacer
<nahuel_> tengo la carpeta en el escritorio descomprimida
<Vero2> Le he sacado la pila, le hice clear-CMOS y a pesar de todo no me acepta el cambio.
<Vero2> ya no sé qué mas puedo hacer
<nahuel_> azotelogico vos entendes esto : http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<nahuel_> azote estas ?
<AzoteLogiko> si, estoy probandolo
<AzoteLogiko> dame unos minutos y creo que te podre dar una solucion
<tron_hacker> Si quieres instalar java 7 escribe sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<nahuel_> ha copadisimo
<nahuel_> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<nahuel_> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<nahuel_> eso es lo que sale tron cuando lo cargo en terminal
<tron_hacker> mmm
<nahuel_> se se
<nahuel_> es manual
<nahuel_> el tema
<tron_hacker> eso es porque cuando estabas instalando algo lo cerraste o terminaste el proceso
<nahuel_> que hago mato todos los procesos ?
<tron_hacker> no no
<nahuel_> como puedo hacer ?
<nahuel_> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<tron_hacker> digamos que yo di sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<tron_hacker> y lo cerre la terminal
<tron_hacker> verdad
<nahuel_> cerraste o no cerraste ?
<tron_hacker> si si digamos que si
<nahuel_> ok
<tron_hacker> como el proceso no pudo terminar
<xangua> openjdk7 no está disponible en lucid 10.04
<tron_hacker> no
<nahuel_> claro
<nahuel_> ese es el tema
<tron_hacker> solo el 6
<nahuel_> puede que no este disponible
<tron_hacker> aaa
<nahuel_> claaaaaaaaa
<nahuel_> ro
<tron_hacker> ??
<nahuel_> pero el tema es que quiero instalar
<nahuel_> ajajaja
<tron_hacker> no se si se pueda
<nahuel_> perdon era una revelacion
<nahuel_> segun dicen los tutoriales si
<nahuel_> pero puede que no
<tron_hacker> quedamos en las mismas
<nahuel_> no me molesta instalar java 6 pero necesito que sea java 1.6 update 30
<nahuel_> esa es la version que necesito
<nahuel_> ya tengo limpio de java todo el equipo
<nahuel_> desinstale todo
<nahuel_> si se puede instalar java 7 bienvenido sea , si no java 1.6 update 30 va bien
<oscar76> nahuel_: me parece que java ya no es oficialmente incluida en ubuntu, no podrías jugar en otra página?  Yo juego en gameknot con open jdk y no tengo ningún problema
<tron_hacker> mira sobre tu problema intenta sudo apt-get update o sudo apt-get upgrade
<nahuel_> oscar seria fabuloso pero ya compre una cuenta de 2 años en esa pagina
<nahuel_> ya los probamos hace un par de horas
<nahuel_> y tambien hay un problema con pub key
<nahuel_> que no permite descargar de algunos repositores entre ellos java
<tron_hacker> reiniciaste tu PC a ver
<nahuel_> se se
<nahuel_> hace 10 mins
<nahuel_> si puedo instalar java 1.6 up 30 manualmente estoy mas que satisfecho
<oscar76> nahuel_:  En ese caso, lo siento.  En fin, sólo era una sugerencia :-[
<nahuel_> ste agradesco muchisimo
<nahuel_> todos los aportes son de primera
<tron_hacker> ese no es el problema, cuando vallas a actualizar no podras
<nahuel_> claro
<tron_hacker> por el lock
<tron_hacker> bueno y quieres dejarlo haci
<nahuel_> asi como ?
<nahuel_> n opara nada
<tron_hacker> "así" disculpen la ambigüedad
<nahuel_> pero tambien segui varios tutoriales y no pude arreglar el ky
<nahuel_> key
<tron_hacker> espera uno a la vez
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> en referencia a lo que me decia de aplicar upgrade
<nahuel_> no funciona por esto
<nahuel_> puede que arreglando el pub key y actualizando funcione y cambie automaticamente la version de java
<nahuel_> me explico ?
<tron_hacker> o intentaste sudo apt-get -f install
<nahuel_> ??????
<nahuel_> como ?
<tron_hacker> ¬¬
<nahuel_> no eso no lo proble
<nahuel_> que es eso ?
<nahuel_> no me mires asi
<nahuel_> soy newbie
<AzoteLogiko> tengo que reiniciar. ahora vuelvo, que creo que ya lo tengo solucionado jejeje
<nahuel_> ok
<tron_hacker> dpkg --"configurar" -a(all -> todo)
<tron_hacker> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nahuel_> ese es el comando que cargo en la terminal ?=+
<tron_hacker> si
<nahuel_> espera
<tron_hacker> amigo cuando ubuntu se "J" :(
<nahuel_> ajajaja
<nahuel_> espera
<nahuel_> el primer comando lo cargo tal como esta ?
<nahuel_> dpkg -a
<nahuel_> ?
<tron_hacker> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nahuel_> no me sale nada
<tron_hacker> pero escribiste tu contraseña
<nahuel_> estoy como root
<nahuel_> si
<tron_hacker> bueno ya esta
<nahuel_> que hago ?
<tron_hacker> intenta sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> se que lo va a instalar
<nahuel_> pero no es la version que queremos
<nahuel_> va a instalar 6 .20
<tron_hacker> pero para poder usar java 7 necesitas ubuntu 11.10
<tron_hacker> te cargo sin problemas??
<tron_hacker> nahuel_ no me dejes con la duda !
<ilpollo> perdon perdon
<ilpollo> se me reinicio la maquinaaaaaa
<ilpollo> donde esta todo el mundo
<ilpollo> ????????????????????
<tron_hacker> amigo hay 57 users
<ilpollo> perdon
<ilpollo> en que estabamos ?
<tron_hacker> ??
<tron_hacker> eres nahuel_
<ilpollo> asi es
<tron_hacker> bien te instalo java
<tron_hacker> o no
<tron_hacker> ?
<ilpollo> perdona tuve que reiniciar
<ilpollo> se colgo
<tron_hacker> bien intenta sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ilpollo> ok tron
<ilpollo> como te dije recien
<ilpollo> se que lo va a instalal pero es la version 6.20
<ilpollo> lo hago ?
<tron_hacker> espera
<ilpollo> la que necesito es la version 1.6 update 30
<tron_hacker> pero para que la necesitas
<ilpollo> porque en la plataforma que queremos entrar
<ilpollo> no funciona 1.6 update 20
<ilpollo> y tampoco podemos actualizar java automaticamente
<ilpollo> ese es el asunto
<AzoteLogiko> hola de nuevo
<AzoteLogiko> ya os funciona lo de java?
<tron_hacker> creo que es mas fácil que lo descargues de la pagina de sun
<ilpollo> para nadaaaaaaa
<AzoteLogiko> ok. a mi ya me va
<AzoteLogiko> dime que version de ubuntu tienes por favor
<ilpollo> entonces ayudame
<ilpollo> 10.04
<AzoteLogiko> muy bien, como la mia
<ilpollo> perfecrto
<ilpollo> perfecto
<AzoteLogiko> lo primero: vas al terminal
<ilpollo> te sigo totalmente
<ilpollo> dale
<ilpollo> estoy
<tron_hacker> bien a tienes ya ah alguien
<tron_hacker> por lo menos ya reparaste el error
<AzoteLogiko> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove sun-java6-jre
<ilpollo> te agradesco de todo corazon
<ilpollo> le di a si
<AzoteLogiko> y lo borro todo?
<ilpollo> dejame ver
<ilpollo> parece que si
<ilpollo> queres que te copie la info ?
<AzoteLogiko> no hace falta, si no dio errores, esta bien
<AzoteLogiko> ahora
<ilpollo> no dio errores
<AzoteLogiko> vas a synaptic
<ilpollo> estoy
<AzoteLogiko> configuracion > repositorios
<AzoteLogiko> otro software
<AzoteLogiko> y añades estos dos:
<AzoteLogiko> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openjdk/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<AzoteLogiko> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/openjdk/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<ilpollo> con deb incluido ?
<AzoteLogiko> sip
<ilpollo> ok
<AzoteLogiko> una vez hayas metido los dos, te pedira que recargues
<AzoteLogiko> (recarga la lista de repositorios)
<AzoteLogiko> dile que si y hazlo
<ilpollo> cno me salta eso
<AzoteLogiko> no importa. recarga
<ilpollo> ok
<Susegeek> hola
<AzoteLogiko> con recargar, me refiero al icono que hay en synaptic
<ilpollo> error carajo
<AzoteLogiko> que error da?
<AzoteLogiko> hola Susegeek
<ilpollo> te lo copio aca ?
<ilpollo> No se pudieron descargar todos los índices de los repositorios
<ilpollo> El repositorio quizá no esté disponible o no se pudo contactar con él por problemas en la red. Si hay disponible una versión más antigua del índice que falló, se usará esa versión. En caso contrario el repositorio se ignorará. Compruebe su conexión de red y que la dirección del repositorio esté escrita correctamente en las preferencias.
<ilpollo> Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/dlecan/openjdk/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ilpollo> Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<ilpollo> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<AzoteLogiko> mmmm
<ilpollo> mmmm
<AzoteLogiko> dame un minuto por favor
<ilpollo> todo bien sos mi salvador
<AzoteLogiko> me reclamaba mi padre que tambien tiene problemas, pero el con una hoja de calculo jaja
<AzoteLogiko> a ver
<ilpollo> ese es otro tema extenso
<AzoteLogiko> vale, ese error es de otro repositorio . no problem
<oscar76> ilpollo: revisate el link que pegaste.  me parece que eso de dlecan no iba.
<AzoteLogiko> ahora escribe en el terminal:
<ilpollo> perdona oscar soy nuevo en ubuntu no tengo idea a que te referis
<ilpollo> decime
<AzoteLogiko> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<AzoteLogiko> y pega por favor lo que te sale
<ilpollo> me dice que no hay alternativas para java
<AzoteLogiko> muy bien
<AzoteLogiko> ahora:
<oscar76> ilpollo: en el del error que de salió en synaptic
<AzoteLogiko> prueba: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<AzoteLogiko> si da error, entonces prueba la 6. es decir:  sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<oscar76> pero mejor seguí a AzoteLogiko en la terminal
<ilpollo>  No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<ilpollo> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<ilpollo> te sigo
<AzoteLogiko> ah! claro. cierra el synaptic
<oscar76> ilpollo: salí de synaptic
<AzoteLogiko> :D
<tron_hacker> debes cerrar synaptic
<ilpollo> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<ilpollo>   openjdk-7-jre: Depende: openjdk-7-jre-headless (>= 7~b117~pre1-0lucid1) pero no va a instalarse
<ilpollo> E: Paquetes rotos
<AzoteLogiko> perfecto. entonces instala la version 6
<ilpollo> ok
<AzoteLogiko> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> lo instalo
<ilpollo> pero no es la version que funciona
<AzoteLogiko> yo lo tengo funcionando ahora mismo ....
<ilpollo> por defecto me va a instalar java 1.6 up 20
<AzoteLogiko> tu espera un poco
<AzoteLogiko> que falta una cosa por hacer ;)
<ilpollo> se que funciona
<oscar76> AzoteLogiko: ilpollo tiene razón, a mí tampoco me funciona en buho21.com
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> no soy el unico por lo visto
<oscar76> :)
<AzoteLogiko> oscar76, lo he probado en paginas de juegos java y funciona, pero no he mirado en esa ...
<AzoteLogiko> ilpollo, cuando se haya instalado avisame
<ilpollo> es esa pagina del demonio
<ilpollo> ok
<AzoteLogiko> jaja
<oscar76> AzoteLogiko: el probrema de ilpollo es que lo necesita para ese sitio
<ilpollo> claro
<ilpollo> es la total verdad
<ilpollo> porque ya compre una cuenta de dos años
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, probemos
<oscar76> ilpollo: ¿y no te devuelven tu dinero? ;-)
<ilpollo> no
<ilpollo> para nada
<tron_hacker> ¬¬
<ilpollo> ajajaa
<AzoteLogiko> sigue instalando?
<ilpollo> ?
<ilpollo> perdon ?
<ilpollo> instalo ?
<AzoteLogiko> que si ya se ha instalado, o si continua bajando
<Susegeek> una pregunta
<ilpollo> instalo java 1.6 ?
<Susegeek> ¿a alguien le va correctamente los drivers propietarios de ATI
<Susegeek> bajo GNome shell?
<oscar76> !ask | Susegeek
<kubot> Susegeek: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<AzoteLogiko> si claro. instalalo
<AzoteLogiko> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ilpollo> si este se instala al toque
<AzoteLogiko> daaale
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> 1 min
<AzoteLogiko> ok
<AzoteLogiko> ...
<ilpollo> ya esta
<AzoteLogiko> ok
<AzoteLogiko> ahora
<AzoteLogiko> abres el firefox y buscas el complemento llamado IcedTea
<ilpollo> en firefox ?
<AzoteLogiko> IcedTea-Web
<AzoteLogiko> si
<ilpollo> ok lo busco en alguna pagina ?
<AzoteLogiko> no no. abres el firefox, pestaña Herramientas > Complementos
<AzoteLogiko> buscar complementos (la lupa) y pones:  IcedTea-Web
<AzoteLogiko> te sale?
<ilpollo> icedtea-web
<ilpollo> no
<AzoteLogiko> no hay problema
<oscar76> AzoteLogiko: a mi no me aparece (firefox 9.0.1) :-(
<AzoteLogiko> vas a: http://browserspy.dk/java.php
<AzoteLogiko> y te saldra la opcion de instalar complementos. Lo normal es que te salga el IcedTea-web
<tron_hacker> actualicen firefox en ubuntu 11.10
<tron_hacker> perdon 11.04
<Susegeek> solucionado tron_hacker
<Susegeek> han solucionado el bug de la transparencia
<Susegeek> 12000 en glxgears
<tron_hacker> como como ??
<Susegeek> el driver de ati
<tron_hacker> aaah ya
<Susegeek> va fantastico
<AzoteLogiko> :D
<tron_hacker> ya te corre, que bie XD
<Susegeek> ojalá se pongan las pilas en el mundo open source
<Susegeek> porque les revientan en rendimiento
<tron_hacker> mira en el otro canal para no interrumpir aquí
<ilpollo> no me sale carajo
<AzoteLogiko> las compañias de juegos hacen mal en no sacar sus juegos para linux, aunque sean de pago
<ilpollo> no me sale carajo
<AzoteLogiko> ilpollo, que version de firefox tienes?
<Susegeek> AzoteLogiko
<ilpollo> como se ?
<Susegeek> eso lo hacen porque los drivers libre
<Susegeek> son malos y no se fían
<AzoteLogiko> firefox > ayuda > acerca de firefox
<AzoteLogiko> yo tengo la 9.0.1
<Susegeek> la diferencia a nivel 3d es brutal. La gente de que hace los free radeon
<Susegeek> se lo deben hacer mirar
<ilpollo> 3.6.24
<ilpollo> naaaaaaaa
<ilpollo> no puedo estar tan lejos
<tron_hacker> pero actualisenlo
<ilpollo> ya mismo
<AzoteLogiko> te toca actualizar el firefox
<AzoteLogiko> jeje
<AzoteLogiko> sabes hacerlo o te digo como?
<oscar76> AzoteLogiko, tron_hacker: yo tengo la 9.0.1 y no me aparece ese complemento
<AzoteLogiko> oscar76, prueba a entrar en esa web que puse antes
<AzoteLogiko>  http://browserspy.dk/java.php
<tron_hacker> revisare yo tambien a ver
<AzoteLogiko> a mi me salto la opcion de instalarlo
<ilpollo> descargando
<tron_hacker> como se llama el complemento
<AzoteLogiko> IcedTea-Web
<ilpollo> firefox
<AzoteLogiko> es para ejecutar codigo java en firefox
<ilpollo> ok me abrio el gestor
<ilpollo> que hago ocn esa carpeta ???????
<ilpollo> no se instalo automaticamente
<AzoteLogiko> te baja un .deb ?
<ilpollo> me parece que si
<AzoteLogiko> o un tar.bz2
<tron_hacker> sale algo de grid proxy manager
<ilpollo> ?????
<AzoteLogiko> ficheros .deb son de instalacion automatica. doble click y se instala el programa
<AzoteLogiko> ficheros tar.bz2, tienen el codigo del programa dentro y lo tienes que compilar tu
<ilpollo> no se hacer nada de eso
<ilpollo> ajajjaaa
<AzoteLogiko> no te preocupes :)
<ilpollo> no aahy forma de que se instale automaticamente ?
<AzoteLogiko> sip.
<AzoteLogiko> terminal: gksu add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<AzoteLogiko> y despues: gksu apt-get update
<AzoteLogiko> por ultimo: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ilpollo> perfecto
<AzoteLogiko> estas son las aventuritas de linux , al principio dan la lata, pero despues te lo pasas bien haciendolo
<ilpollo> perfecto
<AzoteLogiko> jaja
<ilpollo> 1 min y descargando
<ilpollo> perfecto
<Susegeek> AzoteLogiko, de todos modos
<Susegeek> deberían hacer mejor las distros
<Susegeek> a mi los bugs no me gustan
<Susegeek> u_u
<tron_hacker> hubiera sido mas facil sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<tron_hacker> luego un sudo apt-get update
<tron_hacker> y despues sudo apt-get install firefox
<AzoteLogiko> Susegeek, ya ... pero son tantas y tantas cosas ....
<tron_hacker> para mi son divertidos
<tron_hacker> para buscarles solución
<AzoteLogiko> tron_hacker, es verdad, y sobre todo que aprendes mucho
<oscar76> y aprender un poco ... a veces
<tron_hacker> en eso concuerdo AzoteLogiko
<ilpollo> si hoy aprendi mas que en las dos semanas que tengo de ubuntu
<tron_hacker> jaja
<AzoteLogiko> y lo que te queda! jaja
<ilpollo> pero me tienen al salto
<Susegeek> ilpollo, estás en debian?
<ilpollo> y no saben la que pase para instalarlo
<ilpollo> estoy ubuntu
<tron_hacker> yo llevo 3 años como programador web y en C/C++ y todabia me sigue sorprendiendo con su funcionalidad
<ilpollo> no tengo idea de que es debian
<Susegeek> ok
<tron_hacker> otra distro
<ilpollo> pero por lo que veo linux es ilimitado
<tron_hacker> como fedora, Suse, RedHat
<Susegeek> a linux le falta todavía
<Susegeek> para alcanzar como desktop a windows
<tron_hacker> si y muchas cosas
<Susegeek> pero lo de hoy ha sido un paso, es la primera vez que veo que las capacidades gráficas
<AzoteLogiko> tron_hacker, yo necesito aprender C y C++ en condiciones, me podrías recomendar algun libro, tutorial o sitio para aprenderlo bien ?
<Susegeek> estan a la par
<tron_hacker> pero no esta muy lejos
<Susegeek> con windows
<ilpollo> puede ser pero tiene otra retroalimentacion
<Susegeek> :)
<tron_hacker> AzoteLogiko, te recomiendo el aprender C en 21 dias
<tron_hacker> te explica todo muy comprimido y sin mascaras
<ilpollo> azote logico hoy dio catedra
<tron_hacker> y sitio te recomiendo
<AzoteLogiko> tomo nota tron_hacker
<tron_hacker> www.programacionenc.net
<AzoteLogiko> ilpollo,  jaja
<oscar76> windows apesta
<AzoteLogiko> genial. muchas gracias
<tron_hacker> hay tienes fuentes para analizar, IDEs, Cursos, Manuales, -.....
<tron_hacker> y si tienes preguntas sobre algun problema no dudes del foro yo y adrianvaca contestamos
<AzoteLogiko> es que he tenido que estudiar java y visual basic por obligacion, pero yo se que eso no es programar en serio
<tron_hacker> por supuesto no al instante
<ilpollo> estoy listo maestro
<AzoteLogiko> ilpollo, ok. vamos a volver a buscar el plugin
<tron_hacker> bueno mira yo tambien se java
<tron_hacker> pero prefiero C/C++
<AzoteLogiko> firefox > herramienas > complementos  y buscas IcedTea-Web
<ilpollo> se esta reiniciando
<AzoteLogiko> tron_hacker, claro. ademas para proyectos con electronica y eso el java no te sirve
<AzoteLogiko> o eso dicen
<tron_hacker> depende
<tron_hacker> para applets es el mejor
<tron_hacker> y para algunos cositas de software movil cel
<AzoteLogiko> pero con C aprovechas mas los recursos de la maquina, no?
<tron_hacker> pero debes tener sumo cuidado con lo que programas ya que puedes dañarla
<AzoteLogiko> aha
<tron_hacker> desde sus direcciones de memoria
<ilpollo> me sigue sin aparecer icedtea
<tron_hacker> bueno de todas maneras la pagina tiene mucha utilidad
<AzoteLogiko> ilpollo, no hay problema. volvemos a synaptic
<AzoteLogiko> buscas: icedtea6-plugin
<AzoteLogiko> tron_hacker, cuando acabe el curso en junio, me pongo con el C a piñon fijo
<AzoteLogiko> ya te saludare en el foro de la web :)
<tron_hacker> dale tranquilo
<ilpollo> na me sale una huevada que dice grid proxy manager
<tron_hacker> aprende C y te sera facil aprender C++ ya que es lo mismo
<ilpollo> nada que ver
<tron_hacker> ves a mi tambien
<AzoteLogiko> ok. necesitamos el repositorio. un minuto
<oscar76> tron_hacker: en esa página es necesario registrarse para bajar los libros ?
<tron_hacker> si pero es muy bueno por que te dan todo
<tron_hacker> mira y te daras cuenta
<oscar76> ok, ahora veo
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-28
<tron_hacker> te dan los fuentes para analizar y aprender, los libros, cursos, responden tus preguntas, IDEs, y mas ...
<tron_hacker> me registrare pero con este nombre por el anterior no me gusta
<ilpollo> que raro esta extension no figura en complementos de firefox
<tron_hacker> oigan que han sabido de mega
<oscar76> me preguntan si soy humano, ¿qué pongo?
<tron_hacker> si
<oscar76> :-D
<ilpollo> no sabe no contesta
<ilpollo> ajajajaa
<tron_hacker> por supuesto eso es para los bots spam
<oscar76> jajaja
<AzoteLogiko> ilpollo, tienes activado el multiverse en synaptic??
<ilpollo> ahora me fijo
<AzoteLogiko> me explico: vas a synaptic > origenes de software >
<ilpollo> como me fijo ?
<AzoteLogiko> software de ubuntu   > y aqui, activas la casilla que pone "Software restringido blah blah blah (multiverse)"
<ilpollo> en centro de software?
<AzoteLogiko> si la tienes desactivada, activala
<AzoteLogiko> no. en synaptic
<ilpollo> en centro de soft o en synaptics ?
<AzoteLogiko> synaptic
<ilpollo> cual de todas tengo un choclo aca
<ilpollo> de listas ?=
<AzoteLogiko> espera
<cousteau> Alt-F2,   gksudo software-properties-gtk   enter
<AzoteLogiko> que lento va imagebin por dios ...
<AzoteLogiko> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/pantallazobcj.png/
<ilpollo> estoy en sinaptics azote
<AzoteLogiko> mira la web que te puse. ahi tienes donde tienes que hacer click
<ilpollo> ok
<AzoteLogiko> lo activas, cierras, recargas y buscas otra vez el icedtea
<ilpollo> no puedo encontrar esa seccion un minuto
<AzoteLogiko> te repito. Vas a Synaptic > Configuracion > Repositorios
<AzoteLogiko> pestaña "Software de Ubuntu"
<AzoteLogiko> y ahi lo tienes
<ilpollo> esta listo
<AzoteLogiko> lo tenias desactivado?
<ilpollo> no
<AzoteLogiko> asi que no ha cambiado nada entonces
<ilpollo> asi es
<AzoteLogiko> vale. sigo mirando ...
<ilpollo> esta
<ilpollo> listo lo consegui
<ilpollo> tengo instalado icedtea 6 plugni
<AzoteLogiko> como lo hiciste?
<ilpollo> estaba en la lista
<ilpollo> lo encontre
<AzoteLogiko> jaja ok
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, pues ahora abres el firefox
<ilpollo> ahora tengo que acutalizar ?
<ilpollo> si
<AzoteLogiko> no no. si ya lo has instalado, ya esta
<AzoteLogiko> abre el firefox y buscalo en complementos, para ver si esta activado
<AzoteLogiko> ya sabes: firefox > herramientas > complementos y buscas IcedTea
<ilpollo> no me figura
<ilpollo> no tendre que actualizar
<ilpollo> ????
<ilpollo> porque no cerre firefox
<AzoteLogiko> ah claro. cierralo y abrelo otra vez
<AzoteLogiko> puedes actualizar si quieres .. no creo que importe pero dale
<ilpollo> puede reiniciar sin que se pierdan las ventanas =+
<ilpollo> ?
<TiMiDo> como asi sin que pierdas las ventanas?
<AzoteLogiko> teoricamente si
<TiMiDo> xorg GTK ?
<ilpollo> no no se encunetra no entiendo
<ilpollo> lo habra instalado synaptics ?
<TiMiDo> a que paquete te refieres ilpollo
<ilpollo> iced tea
<ilpollo> icedtea
<TiMiDo> ilpollo, pone apt-cache search icetea
<TiMiDo> hay te tienen que salir todo los paquetes que podras bajar.
<ilpollo> no sale nada en terminal
<AzoteLogiko> ilpollo, si ya lo tienes instalado, prueba : http://browserspy.dk/java.php
<tron_hacker> oigan disculpen para que sirve ese complemento ?
<AzoteLogiko> y mira a ver si te sale Java enabled, la version, etc
<TiMiDo> mejor agregar esto a tus repositorios
<ilpollo> no la detecta
<ilpollo> en java enabled
<TiMiDo> LP-PPA-ferramroberto-java
<TiMiDo> hay tienes todo sobre Java, para intalar java
<ilpollo> queres que lo agregue azote?
<AzoteLogiko> y puedes probar un juego en http://www.publijuegos.com/naves/abalis/jugar.html
<TiMiDo> ilpollo, agregalo en tu synaptic
<TiMiDo> haciendo click en repositorios en synaptic
<ilpollo> si pero no me deja
<TiMiDo> que error te tira?
<ilpollo> en otro zoftware me aparece la barra para cargarlos y no me deja
<ilpollo> ya probe el juego azote y no se queda clavado
<TiMiDo> abre un terminal y hace sudo apt-get update
<TiMiDo> haber si te tira algun error,
<ilpollo> si me tira errores
<TiMiDo> ponelos en paste.ubuntu.com
<ilpollo> pero azote me dijo que eran de otros repositores
<TiMiDo> y luego me pasas el link
<ilpollo> ok
<AzoteLogiko> ilpollo, se activo el icedtea en firefox ?
<ilpollo> parece que no azote
<AzoteLogiko> es que sin eso, no funcionara
<TiMiDo> no porque no tiene el java intalado
<TiMiDo> por eso
<TiMiDo> necesita las librerias del jre
<AzoteLogiko> si. ya hemos instalado el java
<AzoteLogiko> las tiene TiMiDo , descuida
<AzoteLogiko> estamos atascados con el icedtea
<TiMiDo> por algo no le anda, y no creo que sea un bug de jre, o de icedtea
<TiMiDo> que releases?
<AzoteLogiko> se me ocurre que instales todos los paquetes que ponen algo de icedtea en synaptic
<AzoteLogiko> TiMiDo, la openjdk-6
<ilpollo> ya lo hice
<TiMiDo> son librerias que solamente necesita icedtea pero jre es aparte
<AzoteLogiko> pq esta en ubuntu 10.04 y la 7 no tira
<ilpollo> como hago para pasarte el paste ?
<TiMiDo> AzoteLogiko, no intalas openjdk
<TiMiDo> es una mierda muy bugiada
<TiMiDo> ilpollo, pone el click
<TiMiDo> en el canal
<ilpollo> ya lo copie ahora quiero pasar la direccion
<TiMiDo> pegala en el canal
<TiMiDo> aca
<cousteau> pues creo que el openjdk va a ser el único oficial
<AzoteLogiko> se me estan cerrando los ojos de sueño ....
<TiMiDo> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu
<TiMiDo> pongan eso en synaptic
<TiMiDo> como repositorio y luego se bajan el jre mejor
<TiMiDo> no el openjre
<cousteau> http://www.java.com/es/download/testjava.jsp
<ilpollo> azote sos un gram maestro
<ilpollo> desde ya mil gracias por tu tremenda ayuda
<cousteau> ahí se puede comprobar si java funciona
<ilpollo> como hago para pasarte el paste ?
<TiMiDo> ilpollo, por ultima vez pone el link del paste en el canal
<ilpollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819502/
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> segun la pagina que me pasaron java esta funcionando
<TiMiDo> ilpollo, como te digo mejor intala el jre ya que tus depencencias con el openjdk te rompieron el sistema mejor borra openjre con sudo apt-get --purge remove openjdk
<TiMiDo>  openjdk-7-jre: Depende: openjdk-7-jre-headless (>= 7~b117~pre1-0lucid1) pero no va a instalarse
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, tengo que irme. mucha suerte ilpollo . bye
<ilpollo> si ya vimos que java 7 no se puede instalar en 10.04
<ilpollo> chau azote te  agradesco muchisimo
<ilpollo> sos un grande
<TiMiDo> pone apt-cache search jre
<ilpollo> ok necesitas la info de lo que salio en la terminal ?
<TiMiDo> pone esto ilpollo sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin  sun-java6-plugin
<TiMiDo> y hay tendras java corriendo bien
<TiMiDo> que podras jugar Juegos y otras cosas mas.
<ilpollo> timido
<ilpollo> el tema de java
<ilpollo> es que si lo podemos instalar lo que pasa es que a la plataforma que queremos entrar necesita la ultima actualizacion de java 1.6
<ilpollo> ya se termino de instalar todo
<ilpollo> que es la update 30
<TiMiDo> y que plataforma seria,?
<TiMiDo> ahora metete a java.com
<Katarcis> Hola. Instale ubuntu 11.10 y tambien instale mi tarjeta grafica BIEN.. Pero cuando entro al entorno "ubuntu" se queda ahi y no muestra nada :/ .. Solo puedo entrar al que dice Ubuntu 2D
<Katarcis> Que sera?
<tron_hacker> update 30 es su actualizacion
<ilpollo> es la pagina buho21.com
<ilpollo> claro update 30 es la acutalizacion
<ilpollo> eso es lo que no podemos hacer
<tron_hacker> y para que preguntas "que es la update 30"
<ilpollo> nunca pregunte eso
<ilpollo> sabemos que necesitamos la update 30
<ilpollo> pero no podemos actualizar
<TiMiDo> el update 30 deben ser clases no liberadas, que quieren ocupar.
<ilpollo> la version que se instala por defecto
<tron_hacker> ¬¬
<ilpollo> ...........
<ilpollo> soy muy nuevo para entenderlo
<tron_hacker> pero almenos deberia decir
<ilpollo> decir ?
<TiMiDo> ilpollo, lee esto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<tron_hacker> y que packages seran que no se consiguen
<ilpollo> ya estuvimos ahi
<ilpollo> y todos coincidieron en que java 7 no s epuede instalar en 10.04
<ilpollo> y que habia que actualizar java 1.6 update 20 a update 30
<ilpollo> es simplemente eso
<ilpollo> lo que pasa es que no logramos hacerlo
<TiMiDo> borrastes openjre ilpollo ?
<ilpollo> si queres ahora mismo lo desinstalo
<TiMiDo> no me voy a repetir mas.
<hashashin> nas
<ilpollo> ok
<tron_hacker> consegui el plugin
<ilpollo> alertaaaaaaa
<tron_hacker> el icedtea
<ilpollo> ya esta desinstalado
<TiMiDo> ok
<ilpollo> fantastico
<ilpollo> listo
<TiMiDo> pone esto ilpollo sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin  sun-java6-plugin
<ilpollo> listo
<TiMiDo> y luego intalas icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<tron_hacker> y tambien el de java runtime enviroment
<ilpollo> desde synaptics
<TiMiDo> llamadas esas librerias java 6 runtime se intala automaticamente por ser libreria. del  sun-java6-jre
<TiMiDo> ilpollo, cierra synaptics
<TiMiDo> y ocupa tu consola.
<ilpollo> esta instalado
<ilpollo> listo
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> ahora abre firefox
<ilpollo> listo
<TiMiDo> y abre una pagina que  soporte java
<TiMiDo> onda juego o algo
<ilpollo> ya esta pero no funciona
<TiMiDo> en firefox
<TiMiDo> pone about:plugins
<TiMiDo> y esta intalado jre?
<ilpollo> asi es
<TiMiDo> pastea los plugins al paste.ubuntu.com
<tron_hacker> oye ese juego de la nave es estupido !!
<ilpollo> por favor decime como hago para copiarte los plug ins
<tron_hacker> mira
<TiMiDo> IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1.3 (1.1.3-1ubuntu1.1))
<tron_hacker> yo lo unico que hice fue abrir el link del juego
<ilpollo> esta instalado
<tron_hacker> me pidio plugins
<TiMiDo> application/x-java-vm 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<tron_hacker> los instale
<ilpollo> a mi no me pide nada
<tron_hacker> y listo
<tron_hacker> vuelve a abrirlo a ver
<TiMiDo> ilpollo, que pagina quieres abrir que el java applet no te inicia.?
<tron_hacker> tomo
<tron_hacker> http://www.publijuegos.com/naves/abalis/jugar.html
<tron_hacker> este es el juego de la nave
<tron_hacker> que es indestructible
<ilpollo> se llama buho21.com
<TiMiDo> hay lo estoy jugando
<TiMiDo> ;P
<TiMiDo> el juego
<ilpollo> despues de entar  a el icono de ajedrez
<tron_hacker> ja tambien lo abre sin problemas
<ilpollo> carajo
<TiMiDo> hay estoy jugando
<ilpollo> me lleva la mierda
<tron_hacker> tranquilo
<ilpollo> como puede ser
<tron_hacker> con calma
<ilpollo> despues de pasar 6 horas ya se me fue el enojo
<ilpollo> ajajaja
<TiMiDo> en buho21.com
<TiMiDo> hay errores,
<TiMiDo> con los applets
<TiMiDo> ocupa otra pagina
<TiMiDo> ilpollo,
<ilpollo> hoy aparte d linux estoy aprendiendo mandarin
<ilpollo> si
<ilpollo> ?
<TiMiDo> si
<ilpollo> otra pagina ?
<ilpollo> una de juegos java
<tron_hacker> pero intenta abrir alguna pagina que necesite de java para que instale los plugins a ver
<TiMiDo> ilpollo, en about:plugins te sale el Nombre JRE, o no me comprendes?
<ilpollo> ahora se me complico
<TiMiDo> o IcedTea-web plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1.3
<TiMiDo> en firefox
<TiMiDo> donde pones las direciones URLS pone about:plugins
<ilpollo> estoy ahi
<ilpollo> te lo copio ?
<ilpollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819523/
<TiMiDo> si lo tienes intalado
<ilpollo> asi es
<TiMiDo> mira juega pool en yahoo games.yahoo.com/pl
<TiMiDo> pero tienes que registrarte pa jugar
<ilpollo> no tengo cuenta de yahoo
<ilpollo> voy a tardar un rato
<ilpollo> si puedo jugar
<ilpollo> es la pagina buho la que esta echa un lio
<ilpollo> en otras paginas puedo jugar
<tron_hacker> yo puede jugar en buho
<ilpollo> yo no
<ilpollo> en otras paginas java puedo pero en buho no
<ilpollo> no entiendo nada
<ilpollo> hay otra idea ?
<ilpollo> timido alguna sugerencia ?
<ilpollo> alguien tiene algunan sugerencia para actualizar java
<ilpollo> alguien puede ayudarme con la isntalacion de java ?
<braiam> ilpollo, que pasa?
<braiam> cual es tu problema?
<ilpollo> tremendo problema
<ilpollo> no puedo actualizar java
<ilpollo> tengo 1.6 update 30 y quiero llevarlo a 30
<ilpollo> porque no puedo ingresar a una plataforma java que necesita esa actualizacion
<braiam> err... que quieres llevarlo a 30?
<ilpollo> a la version 1.6 update 30
<ilpollo> java
<braiam> java tiene una divertida forma de hacer el versionado
<ilpollo> ya no me parece para nada grasiosa
<ilpollo> me tiene podrido
<braiam> ilpollo, cual es la plataforma que necesita java?
<ilpollo> hace 2 semanas que no puedo hacer andar esto
<ilpollo> buho21.com
<ilpollo> en todas las otras paginas funciona njava a la perfeccion en esta pagina no
<ilpollo> y ya tengo una cuenta por dos años
<ilpollo> alguna sugerencia  ?
<cousteau> a lo mejor es porque detecta navegador raro y hace cosas raras?
<ilpollo> cambie 3 veces de navegador
<ilpollo> en ninguno funciona
<braiam> ilpollo, dime que te dice http://java.com/es/download/ie_auto.jsp
<ilpollo> me dice que descargue java 30
<ilpollo> pero lo que no se es instalarlo manualmente
<ilpollo> lo puedo descargar pero no instalar
<braiam> ilpollo, que paquete instalaste?
<ilpollo> java 1.6 update 21
<ilpollo> iced tea
<ilpollo> jdk
<ilpollo> etc etc
<braiam> no instales varias maquinas virtuales
<braiam> causa problemas
<ilpollo> instale una sola
<braiam> haz reiniciado?
<ilpollo> ya limpiamos las maquinas virtuales
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> reinicamos
<ilpollo> tengoel bin de java 30
<ilpollo> podemos tratar de instalarlo?
<braiam> ilpollo, corre esto en un terminal "java -version"
<ilpollo> java version "1.6.0_21"
<ilpollo> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10pre) (6b21~pre1-0lucid1)
<ilpollo> OpenJDK Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<braiam> ilpollo, que version de ubuntu usas?
<ilpollo> 10.04
<braiam> esa es la version mas nueva disponible para esa version de ubuntu
<braiam> si gustas podrias hacer el upgrade a 11.10
<ilpollo> te agradesco pero n o
<ilpollo> ya lo  probe
<braiam> ilpollo, la otra opcion es desinstalar java completamente y luego descargar esto http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=58117
<xangua> todavía siguen con eso :/
<ilpollo> asi esssssssssssssssss
<ilpollo> todavia
<ilpollo> no tengo drama braiam, si me ayudas con la instalacion
<ilpollo> no tengo drama de desintalar todo
<ilpollo> ya tengo el archivo bin
<braiam> ilpollo, ya desinstalaste java?
<ilpollo> lo puedo hacer
<ilpollo> pero tenes que ayudarme con la isntalacion del bin
<xangua> (19:37:09) xangua: jum es la página esa la que está mal
<xangua> (19:37:34) xangua: me sale java v- 1.6 y me dice la página que no lo tengo instalado :/
<ilpollo> asi es
<xangua> estaba bueno el juego de la navesita :D
<ilpollo> te colgaste jugando a la navesita ?
<ilpollo> ......
<ilpollo> si me ayudan a instalar el bin
<ilpollo> desinstalo todo java
<braiam> se supone que es un autoinstalable
<braiam> solo ejecutalo
<ilpollo> lo tengo en escritorio
<ilpollo> y me parece que no es autoinstalable
<ilpollo> pero si pueden ayudarme desintalo todo
<ilpollo> tengo todo desisntalado
<DavoAL> ilpollo, para instalar un .bin solo debes darle permisos de ejecucion y correrlo, o sino desde la consola tipeas "sudo ./[nombre_del_bin].bin" , desde el directorio donde lo tengas guardado
<braiam> ilpollo, http://www.java.com/es/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting
<DavoAL> para darle permisos de ejecucion tenes que hacer click derecho => propiedades => solapa Permisos => y tildar la opcion que dice "Permitir ejecutar este archivo como un programa"
<ilpollo> lo hice pero no corrio el programa
<DavoAL> el link que te paso braiam lo explica muy bien
<ilpollo> ya segui 20 tutoriales
<ilpollo> un segundo estoy probando cargarlo en terminal
<braiam> ilpollo, este no es un tutorial
<braiam> son las istrucciones del fabricante
<DavoAL> tal cual
<braiam> s/fabricante/desarrollador/
<ilpollo> desde ocnsola me dice que no encuentra el comando
<ilpollo> ese es autoextraible
<braiam> ilpollo, cd Escritorio ?
<ilpollo> ?????
<DavoAL> que comando no encuentra?
<ilpollo> el de instalacion
<ilpollo> sudo: ./jre-6u30-linux-x64.bin: command not found
<ilpollo> tengo el bin enel escritorio
<ilpollo> no se como seguir
<braiam> lo corriste como root?
<ilpollo> asi es
<DavoAL> tenes gnome?
<ilpollo> No se pudo mostrar «/home/nahuel/Escritorio/jre-6u30-linux-x64.bin».
<ilpollo> cuando trato de ejecutarlo
<DavoAL> o kde?
<ilpollo> me dice que no tengo una aplicacion para los archivos bin
<braiam> ilpollo, usa ./home/nahuel/Escritorio/jre-6u30-linux-x64.bin
<ilpollo> ubuntu 10.04
<braiam> cd /usr/java && ./home/nahuel/Escritorio/jre-6u30-linux-x64.bin
<ilpollo> me dice que el fichero no existe
<ilpollo> me tiene las bolas llenas
<ilpollo> sudo -s
<braiam> hiciste "chmod a+x /home/nahuel/Escritorio/jre-6u30-linux-x64.bin "
<ilpollo> ??
<ilpollo> si ya lo hice
<ilpollo> ahora no salto ningun error
<braiam> te lo va a instalar en el escritorio... :S
<ilpollo> no aparece nada
<ilpollo> sigue el mismo archivo
<ilpollo> bueno gente lo dejamos para otro dia
<braiam> ok haz esto "cd /usr/java && ./home/nahuel/Escritorio/jre-6u30-linux-x64.bin"
<braiam> pero primero sudo su
<ilpollo> ahora solo aparece una flechita
<cousteau> braiam, ./home??
<braiam> er... si :S
<cousteau> no!  mal!  sin el .
<ilpollo> bueno gente, les agradesco muchisimo el porte
<ilpollo> aporte
<ilpollo> pero tengo que irme
<ilpollo> lo dejamos para mañana
<cousteau> a menos que te refieras a un directorio "home" en el directorio actual
<ilpollo> seguramente entro para ver si se soluciona
<ilpollo> desde ya muchisimas gracias
<DavoAL> ok, paciencia que va a salir ;)
<ilpollo> voy a tratar de apotar todo lo que sea posible
<ilpollo> mil gracias
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<eri_> buenas noches..
<eri_> me gustaria saber sobre un applicacion para reparar discos
<eri_> tengo uno de 500 con muchos cluster
<eri_> que programa podria usar para repararlo
<Xago> holaaa, cómo reparo un ub10.10 con ub11.10? la ver10.10 no parte...puse el 11.10 lo arranqué con live cd, pero no sé qué herramienta debería usar para reparar algo en el kernel que está instalado y con algún daño. Aunque me parece que la placa madre está dando jugo
<mimecar> Xago: ahora haz un resumen de lo que le ha pasado a la 10.10
<Xago> hola mimecar , me encantaría saber qué ocurrió...hoy llegué al trabajo y me indican que el PC no parte
<mimecar> al menos tendrás un error en el arranque
<Xago> eso es todo y que estaban respaldando datos
<Xago> sí...hice un procedimiento de reparación de grub, pero si bien está arrancando, ahora no me reconoce la clave...más bien ninguna
<Xago> está en un loop
<mimecar> llegas hasta el login del usuario de esa máquina?
<Xago> llegaba...ahora no quiere arrancar de nuevo
<mimecar> pon el error que te en el arranque
<mimecar> sin información de los errores no se puede hacer nada
<Xago> ese es el inconveniente...no me arroja nada
<mimecar> algún mensaje tienes que ver durante el arranque
<Xago> mmmm...haré el procedimiento anterior otra vez
<Xago> el que me permitió levantar la sesión, sin dejarme acceder al no reconocer la clave de acceso
<mimecar> si no reconoce la clave la habrán cambiado
<Xago> eso me parecería extraño ...pero no es descartable
<mimecar> si el equipo admite arranque desde cd es probable
<mimecar> o tiene activo el modo de rescate en grub (grub sin contraseña)
<Xago> mimecar, entré en formato shell, así que estoy realizando un upgrade
<Xago> eso reparará todo :P
<mimecar> """"""suerte""""""
<Xago> :D
<mimecar> tienes un backup de los datos verdad?
<Xago> gracias amigo
<Xago> afortunadamente, este equipo tiene una función de monitoreo a un server Solaris....y los pocos archivos que existen los tengo en mi laptop...que son algunos scripts de ejecución
<Xago> mimecar, para copiar un directorio a un pendrive sería: "cp -r directorio sdf" ?
<mimecar> instala midnight comander (mc)
<braiam> Xago, si algo
<Xago> pero no me deja
<Xago> estoy en modo shell...intenté reparar grub, pero nada
<braiam> Xago, cp -r /directorio/de/origen /directorio/de/destino/origen
<Xago> y al pendrive?
<Harpagornis> Xago,fijate, el directorio del pen, supongo que esta en /media
<Xago> no lo encontré en /media
<mimecar> Xago: lo has montado?
<Harpagornis> si no lo has montado estará en /dev supongo
<Xago> si está en dev
<Harpagornis> pues montalo, y luego copia
<Harpagornis> mount -a /dev/loquesea /media/tupen
<Xago> no me deja montarlo
<braiam> sudo?
<Xago> nada...tampoco
<mimecar> que error te da?
<Xago> "no se puede encontrar /dev/sdf en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<Xago> si le digo el path...mount -a /dev/sdf  /media/tupen
<mimecar> sdf no es una partición
<Xago> el error es: "mount: el punto de montaje /media/sdf/ no existe"
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas usando
<mimecar> Xago: existe esa carpeta?
<Xago> nop
<mimecar> pues ya sabes
<Xago> si le digo el path..."mount -a /dev/sdf  /media/Scripts", me dice lo mismo
<Xago> el dir en el pendrive, lo cree en otra maquina
<buenaventura> Xago: crea el punto de montaje y especifica el número de partición del dispositivo para montarlo
<mimecar> Xago: si no creas la carpeta en media
<mimecar> da lo mismo el número de veces que lo intentes
<buenaventura> debe ser, sdf1, sdf2, pero no sdf
<buenaventura> y no uses la opción -a
<braiam> mm.. "sudo mkdir /media/Scripts && sudo mount -a /dev/sdf1 /media/Scripts"
<buenaventura> que no use -a, o intentará montar todos los dispositivos de fstab
<braiam> mm.. "sudo mkdir /media/Scripts && sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/Scripts" *
<Xago> amigos, agradezco su ayuda...logré montar el dev, pero cuando estaba intentando copiar al menos 1 archivo, me decía que no tenía permisos para la acción. Siendo que el owner era el correcto :(
<buenaventura> qué sistema de ficheros tiene el dispositivo?
<buenaventura> se ha montado con permisos de escritura?
<Xago> afortunadamente, estaba buscando los respaldos que me interesaban y como no los encontraba, estaba intentando rescatarlos, pero ya los encontré...así que a formatear el ubuntu...y limpiar todo
<Xago> como era unos pocos archivos con algunos scripts para ejecutar un proceso ...es lo que me hace falta
<d4rksh33l> como cierro un puerto en ubuntu ???
<buenaventura> a qué te refieres d4rksh33l ? tienes un servidor que hace nat?
<buenaventura> tienes un servicio que no quieres que escuche fuera?
<d4rksh33l> es que tengo 2 puertos abiertos el 25 y el 631
<buenaventura> el 25 es el smtp, tienes un servidor de mail?
<d4rksh33l> no
<buenaventura> qué servicio está escuchando allí?
<d4rksh33l> el evolution se conecta por ese puerto o no?
<buenaventura> pero eso en input
<buenaventura> si quieres bloquear el 25, debes usar una regla de iptables
<buenaventura> iptablea -A INPUT -p tcp --sport 25 -j DROP
<buenaventura> iptables*
<buenaventura> perdón, es --dport, no --sport
<d4rksh33l> ok gracias
<buenaventura> ten en cuenta que los cambios no son permanentes
<buenaventura> debes hacer un script para que te cargue la regla de iptables al inicio
<buenaventura> de todas formas, si estás tras un router es probable que el mismo ya esté bloqueando el pueblo, por lo que no deberías preocuparte
<buenaventura> en todo caso, haz un nmap a tu ip pública
<d4rksh33l> ok
<buenaventura> puedes hacer un telnet al 25? telnet localhost 25?
<d4rksh33l> no pasa nada , parece que es como tu dices el roter lo bloquea
<luiferares> hola
<luiferares> buenaventura, hola buen d{ia
<buenaventura> hola luiferares
<buenaventura> cómo estás?
<luiferares> buenaventura,  he vuelro para molestarte :(
<buenaventura> qué problema habías tenido vos?
<luiferares> bien gracias y tu??
<luiferares> pues el problema con apache y mysql
<buenaventura> bien, acá desayunando
<buenaventura> sirvió lo del kill -9?
<luiferares> no
<luiferares> tuve q hacerlo a lo windows :( reinstalando todo de nuevo :(
<mimecar> luiferares: llegastes a leer los logs de apache?
<luiferares> no
<luiferares> nada de lo q podiamos habia funcionado
<mimecar> si tienes problemas y no les los logs
<mimecar> estarás mucho más tiempo resolviendo el problema
<buenaventura> qué pasó ahora?
<mimecar> con una cosa que en 5 minutos se podría arreglar
<luiferares> bueno, instale los desde los repositorios
<luiferares> entor a localhost y sale una pagina q dice it works!, this is the default web page for this server. the web server software is running but no content has been added, yet
<buenaventura> perfecto eso
<luiferares> bien :D
<mimecar> entonces está funcionando apache
<luiferares> ahora, instale netbeans, puse una pagina de prueba hola mundo en php y sale
<luiferares> not found, the request URL was not found on this server. apache/2.2.17 (ubuntu) server at localhost port 80
<buenaventura> en qué directorio has puesto el script?
<mimecar> luiferares: has puesto ese archivo en /var/www/html ?
<luiferares> mmm
<luiferares> haber reviso
<mimecar> eso es que no
<buenaventura> cómo es en Ubuntu mimecar, /var/www? /var/www/localhost?
<mimecar>  /var/www/html
<buenaventura> ok
<mimecar> puedes hacerte un enlace simbolico a la carpeta home del usuario
<buenaventura> luiferares: fíjate en la configuración de apache qué directorio está configurado
<luiferares> ok
<mimecar> buenaventura: en ubuntu /var/www me parece
<buenaventura> mimecar, me parece más prudente la inversa, hacer un symlink de un directorio del home del usuario
<mimecar>  /var/www equivale a /home/usuario/web
<luiferares> en netbens me sale el directorio /var/www/nombredelproyecto
<mimecar> luiferares: tu netbeans se ejecuta con sudo ?
<luiferares> jaaa, lol, no
<buenaventura> ingresa entonces a localhost/nombredelproyecto/
<mimecar> entonces no tiene permisos para escribir en esa ruta
<luiferares> cierto :(
<mimecar> xDDDD
<mimecar> crea un enlace a tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> con ln -s lo puedes hacer y funcion
<mimecar> lo que no recuerdo ahora es que va primero (directorio real / nombre enlace)
<buenaventura> mimecar: para hacer un enlace de /var en /root/, por ejemplo, usas ln -s /var /root/
<mimecar> sudo mv /var/www /var/www2
<buenaventura> o sea, sí, directorio real/destino del enlace
<luiferares> resulta q ahora cuando ejecuto desde netbeans o desde firefox me sale para descargar el php
<luiferares> el index.php
<mimecar> sudo ln -s /var/www /home/usuario/web
<mimecar> luiferares: has copiado con sudo el archivo a esa ruta?
<braiam> luiferares, tienes el modulo de php instalado?
<buenaventura> luiferares: has instalado libapache-mod-php5?
<mimecar> braiam: parece que no
<buenaventura> libapache2-mod-php5
<luiferares> soy un noob y no quiero volver a windows :(
<buenaventura> vamos, no te pongas a llorar aquí
<mimecar> luiferares: montar un servidor es poco tiempo
<luiferares> cierto, no estaba instalado :(
<luiferares> no se rian de mi, ya llo se, soy un noob :P
<buenaventura> luego de instalarlo, reinicia apache
<luiferares> ahora el enlace como lo hago?
<braiam> luiferares, nadie se esta riendo y aqui somos todos amigables
<mimecar> lee las líneas anteriores
<luiferares> con service apache restart??
<buenaventura> apache2
<luiferares> gracias XD
<buenaventura> service apache2 restart
<mimecar> luiferares: ya has instalado el módulo de php?
<luiferares> esta descargando y mi coneion es lenta
<mimecar> tendrás que esperar a reiniciar apache
<luiferares> asi q mientras instala terminare de arreglar mi espacio de trabajo
<luiferares> hay manuales de ubuntu q pueda bajar, o donde puedo aprender mas, me da vergüenza ser un renoob :(
<braiam> mm... yo creia que el post-installation script reiniciaba apache luego de instalar el modulo
<buenaventura> necesitas leer sobre apache, no sobre ubuntu
<buenaventura> y sobre gnu/linux en general
<mimecar> luiferares: si cada frase la acabas con :( y diciendo tu mismo
<mimecar> que eres noob...
<buenaventura> es probable braiam
<mimecar> nadie empieza sabiendo
<luiferares> tienes razon
<buenaventura> es una de las cosas que no me gustan esa
<braiam> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<mimecar> luiferares: recuerda también que estas instalando uns ervidor web
<mimecar> y no es algo "normal" que todo usuario debe conocer
<luiferares> cierto
<luiferares> bueno, denme unos minutos
<luiferares> segun la taza de descarga, 10 :D
<mimecar> luiferares: estas siguiendo documentación
<mimecar> o estas usando inspiración divina?
<luiferares> inspiracion divina creo :D
<luiferares> jajajaja no, buscare documentacion
<luiferares> ya descargo
<luiferares> reinicie el servidor
<luiferares> y me sale q esta ok
<luiferares> ya está. gracias amigos, realmente se los agradezco mucho
<luiferares> bueno, ahora una pregunta más
<luiferares> solo una :D
<luiferares> puedo usar phpmyadmin o tengo q instalarlo tambien
<luiferares> instale el modulo de mysql-server
<buenaventura> tienes que instalarlo, por supuesto
<buenaventura> necesitas php5-mysql
 * xoan buenas
<luiferares> ok instaland entonces :D gracias
<mimecar> sigue documentación
<luiferares> ok mimecar gracias a todos
<buenaventura> vieron que al fin en la 12.04 va a haber un unity-settings?
<buenaventura> http://www.tengolinux.es/2012/01/canonical-anade-unity-settings-en.html
<buenaventura> ya era hora
<orion_> hola
<orion_> saludos....
<buenaventura> buenas orion_
<orion_> buenas saludos
<orion_> oye tengo una duda
<orion_> es posible hacer una copia del sistema tal y como lo tiene uno[ en este momento] configurado para instalar?
<orion_> o sea ya ready ..
<orion_> pasarlo a un dvd  o algo asi?
<mimecar> puedes clonarlo
<mimecar> lo podrás restaurar en tu propio equipo en un futuro
<orion_> ok pero puede ser reinstalado desde ese dvd ?
<mimecar> en tu equipo si
<mimecar> en uno con otro hardware no siempre
<buenaventura> mimecar: clonarlo en un dvd?
<orion_> hablo de la misma  compu
<orion_> pero seria el mismo proceso que le copia bajada  de internet?
<mimecar> buenaventura: en un disco duro y luego lo pasas
<orion_> es porque ya tengo todo configurado como me gusta
<mimecar> orion_: que entiendes por "mismo proceso"?
<orion_> ok me  refiero a que seria igual  al proceso  de instalacion de ubuntu tal  y como viene " virgen de imagen ISO - pero  con la configuracion  que yo le hice  despues   de instalar
<mimecar> no
<orion_> es otro proceso??
<mimecar> tienes que usar el mismo programa con el que has hecho el clon para restaurarlo
<orion_> ahh pues  debe  ser  algo ms   complicado..
<orion_> mi  intenciones
<orion_> que si  se me  danara algo  a partir  de manana  restaurar  todo como lo tengo hoy
<orion_> esa  es  la intencion
<mimecar> eso lo puedes hacer con un clon
<Crashbit> orion_: una duda, como es que dejas mas de un espacio entre palabra y palabra ?
<Crashbit> se me hace mal de leer
<orion_> ok pero existe una herramienta para eso?
<mimecar> puedes usar Clonezilla
<Crashbit> Intentaba leerte, pero me cansaba leer tantos espacios, se me hacía difícil seguir la conversación
<orion_> los espacios es  lo de menos las  letras es  lo  que se  lee
<braiam> le da dos veces a la espaciadora Crashbit... la razon no se
<buenaventura> orion_: tiene razón Crashbit
<orion_> uso un mini teclado
<orion_> quiza por eso
<Crashbit> orion_: si, pero se hace difícil leerte, y por ende ayudarte
<orion_> usas espejuelos?
<orion_> bueno. no  viene al caso..
 * braiam siente que se pierde el tema
<orion_> han provado dejabup?
<braiam> yo he provado Deja-vu...
<braiam> no se si seran lo mismo
<orion_> no hace bacup del sistema completo?
<orion_> bueno..\
<orion_> regreso mas tarde....que la pasen bien..
<ubuntex> hola
<ubuntex> me pueden ayudar con un problema con mi ubuntu 10.04 de 32 bits
<ubuntex> no me arranca y tira muchos errores
<ubuntex> al final queda (initramfs)
<ubuntex> como reparo eso
<buenaventura> espera que agarro la bola de cristal ubuntex
<buenaventura> jaja
<luiferares> ahora otra pregunta, un poco mas de amigos
<elfisiko> Mi gente como instalo el Hud
<elfisiko> Lo nuevo de ubuntu...
<mimecar> HUD?
<mimecar> elfisiko: HUD?
<Teckshiro> Saludos a todos
<m4v> elfisiko: creo que eso es experimental, yo todavía no se bien de que se trata
<Teckshiro> Alguien tiene noticias resientes sobre la ley sopa
<luiferares> amigos, q me recomiendan instalar para q mi sistema este mas bonito, lo digo por q t¿comparto la compu y mi papa se queja de q en win esto en win aquello, y quiero q se quede aqui
<braiam> Teckshiro, google noticias, y /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<arp-> ja
<Teckshiro> Gracias  braiam
<Teckshiro>  luiferares todo depende de como la quieras personalidad
<Teckshiro> Por ejemplo yo tambien comparto la compu pero por eso tengo una cuenta aparte de esta manera la personalizo a mi gusto mientras que la otra cuenta se encuentra intacta
<anikras> buenas
<luiferares> lei sobre compiz fusion
<cesar18> buenas , alguien sabe como activar el frontpanel en el 10.10
<anikras> alguien utilizar alguna aplicacion de escritorio para gnome que sea para pastebin ??
<luiferares> pero resulta q hago el test con un script y solo sale skip skip en las dos pruebas
<Teckshiro> Hay programas para todo por ejemplo existe aquellos que colocan un video como fondo de pantalla incluso se escucha la musica
<luiferares> supongo q es por q no uedo usar compiz
<Teckshiro> Para crear otra cuenta le das en inicio panel de control, cuentas de usuario y alli la creas y si quieres le colocas clave
<GeeKHA> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar un proxy Squid
<braiam> GeeKHA, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<GeeKHA> braiam, que paso me puedes ayudar a configurar un proxy squid
<braiam> ahy esta todo lo que puedes necesitar
<GeeKHA> bueno voy a probar y al pelo te aviso esta bien? braiam
<BitOfPanic> Hola... disculpen alguno conoce un software que sirva para hacer diagramacion de diagramas de flujo?
<Harpagornis> buenas, tengo el grub en ubuntu, y quiero actualizarlo para que me detecte el fedora que puse, quien me hecha una manito?xd
<GeeKHA> ¡¡¡AYUDA PARA CONFIGURAR PROXY SQUID POR FAVOR!!!
<BitOfPanic> Harpagornis: debes editar el /boot/grub/menu.lst y agregar la linea donde indicas que particion donde esta el fedora y listo
<BitOfPanic> Harpagornis: aunque raro deberia reconocertelo
<fosco_> Harpagornis: abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo update-grub
<Harpagornis> ya BitOfPanic , ya la modifique , pero me da error en unos serie de registros
<Harpagornis> gracias fosco_
<fosco_> desde ubuntu 10.x en adelante no se usa el menu.lst
<Harpagornis> ya, gracias
<BitOfPanic> fosco_: como extraño el viejo ubuntu :-/ cada dia sale "eso ya no se utiliza"
<fosco_> es el precio del progreso
<BitOfPanic> fosco_: seee es un precio algo justificable... pero aun asi lo extraño xD
<BitOfPanic> fosco_: por casualidad no sabras de algun software que sirva para la diagramacion de diagramas de flujo?
<fosco_> kivio o dia
<mimecar> yed
<jean_master> hola
<BitOfPanic> mimecar:yed es el ganador
<luiferares> perdon, como puedo entrar a revisar phpmyadmin
 * xoan buenas
<rigoleto> saludos y hasta la vista baby xd
<luiferares> hola, no tengo la carpeta phpmyadmin en usr/share
<luiferares> q hago?
<Tiffon> eso de phpmyadmin no es para administrar mysql atraves de php web
<Tiffon> pregunto?
<cousteau> ¿Cómo pongo el fondo del TTY (lo que sale cuando pulsas Ctrl-Alt-F1) en negro?  Ahora mismo está en morado y no queda bien.
<cousteau> ...
<cousteau> nada, que no consigo cambiar el color de fondo del TTY
<Ochampes> Hola o/
<Ochampes> Quería hacerles una consulta: acabo de instalar Ubuntu 11.10 y me preguntaba si hay alguna forma de cambiar la posición del dock con los lanzadores de aplicaciones
<Ochampes> he buscado en Google y en varios blogs hablan de la alternativa de instalar otros docks, como Cairo, pero no he encontrado cómo mover en la pantalla el que ya trae Unity..
<UmbreonNewbie> hiyoooo
<UmbreonNewbie> este es soporte?
<mimecar> si
<UmbreonNewbie> ahm ya veo grax!
 * Ochampes volvió :P
<Ochampes> sabe alguien cómo cambiar de lugar el dock de Unity?
<tron_hacker> Desgraciadamente en principio la respuesta es no. El tamaño y la posición de Unity se mantendran por defecto.Pues de acuerdo al equipo de Diseño de Canonical, Unity es una interface que esta pensada para ser utilizadaen dispositivos tactiles, de ahi el tamaño tan grande de los iconos (para facilitar su localización y ser presionadosen este tipo de pantallas) y su disposición actual.
<tron_hacker> intenta con GUnity o Confity
<tron_hacker> puede que de algo te sirvan
<victor__> En todo caso no sería más viable usar nuevamente Gnome y usar algún dock como cairo para que simule ser algo parecido a Unity? solo es una idea
<mimecar> victor__: unity usa gnome 3
<tron_hacker> Me gusta mas esa idea
<tron_hacker> puedes instalar gnome shell con docky
<tron_hacker> o awn
<victor__> eso lo sé pero lo que muchos no saben ni siquiera es que pueden volver a Gnome sin la necesidad de Unity
<leo_> hola, alguien podria  ayudarme
<leo_> en poner windows como predeterminado
<victor__> tienes que reconfigurar el grub
<leo_> como lo hago
<braiam> leo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<victor__> http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2007/04/22/configurar-grub-facilmente/ creo que ese tuto te sirve
<leo_> ok
<braiam> o sudo grub-set-default "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.32-15-generic"
<braiam> cambiando lo que esta entre comillas por el nombre del sistema operativo
<braiam> tal y como aparece en el menu
<leo_> ok
<leo_> lo voy reiniciar
<braiam> victor__, ese es para GRUB, ahora se usa GRUB2 el cual se configura diferente
<victor__> tienes razón braiam
<leo_>  hola sigue igual
<braiam> leo_, a ver que hiciste?
<GridCube> leo_, con sudo grub-set-default 5
<GridCube> o 4...
<GridCube> depende que lugar ocupe la entrada de windows
<leo_>  lo hice
<GridCube> y luego tenes que hace sudo update-grub
<leo_>  con sudo grub-set-default 6
<leo_> lo hice
<victor__> y no coloca Windows como default?
<leo_> no
<GridCube> leo_, la lista empieza con 0
<GridCube> asi que si esta sexto es 5
<leo_> correcto
<leo_> sigue igual
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> entonces tenes que hacerlo a la antigua
<GridCube> cortar y pegar
<leo_> ok
<braiam> !grub2 GridCube leo_
<kubot> GridCube leo_: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<GridCube> braiam, eso no le sirve
<GridCube> ya lo estamos intentado desde hace una semana
<braiam> GridCube, "¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano!"
<GridCube> ps no hay otra
<braiam> cambiaste la linea que dice "GRUB_DEFAULT="¿
<leo_> no
<braiam> tiene que decir GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<braiam> para que funciones
<leo_> ok
<braiam> GridCube, trata con esa linea diciendo saved
<braiam> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<braiam>     Enables the "grub-reboot" and "grub-set-default" commands to set the default OS.
<leo_> no lo encuentro
<braiam> sudo nano /etc/default/grub?
<leo_> ok
<GridCube> leo_, porque ese es el archivo que te iba a decir, pero braiam se metio en el medio
<GridCube> no tenes que editar grub.cfg
<leo_> GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<leo_> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<leo_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<leo_> GRUB_TIMEOUT=50
<leo_> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<leo_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<braiam> !paste leo_
<kubot> leo_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> le
<Teckshiro> Hola alguien conoce la pagina de anonymous
<Teckshiro> ‏‎► 1:09► 1:09Anonymous 
<kosovo> !OT
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Teckshiro> ok gracias
<spider> saludos
<GridCube> sal, udos!
<GridCube> XD
<spider> :)
<juan__> Hola
<juan__> ¿Alguien puede decirme como instalar Flash player?
<juan__> Acabo de actualizar a ubuntu 11.04 y no encuentro la manera de hacerlo
<spider> cual es el problema?
<juan__> Los videos se ven a saltos
<juan__> o no se ven
<GridCube> juan__, instalaste los restricted-extras?
<juan__> ese es otro problema
<spider> igual tienes que desinstalar las versiones anteriores de flash
<GridCube> en todo caso: FLASH APESTA EN LINUX
<juan__> que no se como encontrar lo que antes era facil de encontrar con ubuntu 10.10
<GridCube> pero, si usas firefox podes usar flash-aid que es un plugin para firefox que "arregla" flash
<juan__> utilizo Firefox
<xangua> extra extra, GridCube es el primero en decirnos que flash apesta en linux!
<GridCube> xangua, gracias, hago lo que puedo por difundir la palabra
<mimecar> GridCube: ahora que difundes la palabra propon alternativas que funcionen
<GridCube> mimecar, ya le dije, flash-aid en firefox
<mimecar> a mi flash me funciona bien
<mimecar> sin extras
<GridCube> felicidades mimecar :D
<spider> a ver juan_ ...si te sirve esto: http://www.diviertenet.com/linux/3834-solucion-problema-flash-en-ubuntu-11-04-32-64-bits.html
<juan__> Creo que lo he solucionado. Muchas gracias
<juan__> Un saludo
<juan__> Bye
<mimecar> lo habéis asustado
<GridCube> jajaja
<spider> asi me gusta la gente: pregunta, les intentas ayudar, lo arreglan y se largan cagando ostias
<GridCube> perdon
<xangua> !lengua | spider
<kubot> spider: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<spider> ya ya
<spider> no he podido remediarlo
<GridCube> spider :D ve a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<spider> ?
<spider> Que es eso de @ubuntu-es cafe?
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> el canal de las tonterias
<spider> todavia no se que quieres decir con todo eso
<GridCube> spider, sabes abrir otros canales en el irc?
<spider> no, me acabo de comprar el ordenador hoy y todavia estoy flipando con tanta tecla
<spider> era sarcasmo
<cossier> GridCube: con /join #canalete-guapete
<GridCube> :P
<cossier> o spider no se xDD
<spider> bueno, voy a seguir leyendo ... dios mio!
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-29
<Deckon> hola, estoy usando un twm y quisiera saber como correr aplicaciones como nitrogen y algunos scripts al inicio de sesión, ya intente con xinitrc pero parece que no lo toma
<GridCube> Deckon, te convendria preguntar en algun otro canal
<Deckon> GridCube, como en cual?
<GridCube> #linux?
<GridCube> no se, no creo que alguien acá sepa :/
<Deckon> :|
<Deckon> serio?
<GridCube> este es el canal de soporte de ubuntu :/
<GridCube> si queres pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe y hablamos ahi
<Deckon> ok
<GeeKHA> GridCube, Deckon ejelemmm
<GridCube> ?
<jhonatan> hola
<jhonatan> necesito ayuda con mi nuevo ubuntu
<GridCube> !hola jhonatan
<kubot> jhonatan: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<jhonatan> gracias!!
<GridCube> !ask jhonatan
<kubot> jhonatan: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jhonatan> mi grob no aparece
<GridCube> grub, y eso es normal
<GridCube> a menos que quieras que aparesca
<jhonatan> mi monitor sin señal y no me permite seleccionar... pues trabajo con W7 pero quiero aprender a usar ubuntu
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> entonces en una terminal hace >sudo update-grub
<GridCube> tendria que reconstruir grub y hacer la lista con la entrada para w7
<GeeKHA> GridCube, me ayudas a instalar un proxy
<jhonatan> lo intente es mas busqeu muchos tutoriles pero nada alguien podria entrar con el teamviewer a mi compu y ver que puede hacer...
<GridCube> GeeKHA, lo siento, no se como hacer eso
<GeeKHA> o hay alguien aqui que me pueda hacer el favor de ayudarme
<cousteau> jhonatan, tienes que pulsar shift mientras arrancas, creo
<GeeKHA> me ando como desde hace 6 horas tratando y no he podido
<cousteau> con eso aparece el grub
<jhonatan> aaa eso no lo intente
<jhonatan> en la compu de mi hermano (la entrego el gobierno) a el si le aparece el grub sin apretar nada
<GridCube> jhonatan, podes editar /etc/default/grub y agregarle un timeout a grub
<GridCube> 10 suele ser mas que suficiente
<cousteau> y quitar lo de "hidden" también, no?
<Deckon> a mi me parece que es un problema con la resolucion del monitor
<GridCube> si claro
<jhonatan> me parecio lo mismo porque es uno de 22
<jhonatan> pero entre en el archi vo que me dijo gridCube
<jhonatan> esto lo paso a false?? GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<GridCube> GeeKHA, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/26259
<GridCube> jhonatan, comenta esa linea
<GridCube> ponele un #
<GridCube> ah no
<GeeKHA> GridCube, lo que pasa es que ya estamos tan locos con esto que los manuales no funcionan
<cousteau> jhonatan, creo que hay que comentarlo
<GeeKHA> kol
<cousteau> espera, voy a ver
<GeeKHA> lol
<GridCube> el anterior esta comentado
<GridCube> ese yo lo tengo con true
<GeeKHA> necesitamos una manito
<jhonatan> puedo pegarles lo que dice el archivo??
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> GeeKHA, :/ lo siento pero no se de esas cosas, todo lo que haria es leerte el manual
<Deckon> a lo que yo me referia era que si es un problema de resolución podria intentar con ctrl+alt++/- para ver si  logra tomarle la imagen
<jhonatan> bien lo hice
<jhonatan> miren http://paste.ubuntu.com/820740/
<jhonatan> creo que al final el 480 440 es la resolucion puede ser=
<jhonatan> ???
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> porque todo eso esta comentado
<GridCube> no jhonatan eso esta igual que el mio
<jhonatan> huu...
<GridCube> si haces un sudo update-grub
<GridCube> que te tira?
<GatoLoko> jhonatan 480 440 son datos de un pitido
<GatoLoko> no de una resolucion
<GatoLoko> la resolucion esta marcada 640x480
<jhonatan> aa ok esto es lo que me sale si actualizo el grub
<GeeKHA> que fastidio amo el software libre pero aveces realizar una tarea sencilla se vuelve tan complejo
<jhonatan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820743/
<GatoLoko> la linea 25
<GridCube> jhonatan, proba rebootear ahora
<GridCube> y fijate si no te sale grub
<GridCube> si no te sale jhonatan entonces descomenta la linea 25 como dice GatoLoko
<jhonatan> ok probate a rebootear... aver que pasa...
<GridCube> y luego actualiza grub de nuevo
<GridCube> :P
<jhonatan> me recomeindan que le cambie la resolucion a la sine a25?
<GridCube> si queres
<jhonatan> GENIOSS probare eso
<jhonatan> cuanto le puedo poner
<jhonatan> ?
<GridCube> esta bien como esta
<jhonatan> 720x480
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> dejalo como esta
<jhonatan> ok...
<jhonatan> bueno pruebo y vuelvo a comentarles
<jhonatan> gracias!
<GridCube> yo lo tengo en 1280x1024 :P pero porque soy asi de loco
<jhonatan> jajajajajajjajaja
<jhonatan> o nooo
<jhonatan> no me permite editar el archivo porque no entre como root..
<GridCube> nesecitas abrir gedit con gksu
<jhonatan> bueno no importa entro de nuevo y veo como me fue
<jhonatan> ya vengo.
<GridCube> no no
<GridCube> editalo con gksu jhonatan
<jhonatan> que..?
<jhonatan> ok
<GridCube> alt-f2 > gksu gedit /etc/defaul/grub
<GridCube> alt-f2 > gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<jhonatan> listo. guardado..
<GridCube> ;)
<GridCube> nunca te logees como root
<jhonatan> hago un update-grub??
<GridCube> su
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> sudo update-grub
<jhonatan> dane... gracias!!!
<jhonatan> GridCube.. sera mucho pedir agregarte a mi google+???
<GridCube> nope, hagalo si quiere
<jhonatan> porque necesitare de tu ayuda en esta nueva entrada de ubuntu jaja
<jhonatan> volvi..
<jhonatan> y a donde volvi directo?? a ubuntu, no motro el grob para elegir el OS.
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> que mala onda
<jhonatan> :(
<jhonatan> viste!
<jhonatan> no se mas que hacer ya...
<jhonatan> startupmanager pero no me aparece en los programas.
<GridCube> probaste apretando shift mientras carga?
<GatoLoko> jhonatan tienes oculto el timeout de grub
<GatoLoko> tienes una linea como esta: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<GatoLoko> eso oculta la cuenta atras
<GatoLoko> ponla en false para que no la oculte
<jhonatan> si probe..
<jhonatan> ok
<jhonatan> ahi lo cambio a ver que pasa,,,
<GridCube> acordate
<GridCube> de hacer update-grub
<GatoLoko> si te sale una cuenta atras sin el menu, pulsa alguna tecla y saldra el menu
<jhonatan> perfecto ok vere...
<bbr> hola, tengo el problemilla de autorizacion de archivo, no se cual deberia ser para que no me salte al inicio de ubuntu: Could not update .ICEauthority file /home/usuario/.ICEauthority
<GridCube> borra ese archivo bbr
<GridCube> y reinicia
<bbr> GridCube: pq, alguna razon?
<GridCube> porque cuando lo borras se regenera y ya lo puede actualizar
<GridCube> ese es el error que te tira
<GridCube> que no lo puede actualizar
<bbr> no deberia cambiarle los permiso, es que no tengo permiso de escritura, solo lectura y creo que no soy ni propietario ...
<GridCube> pues esta en tu home
<GridCube> deberia ser tuyo
<bbr> ya, pero no lo es....creo que ocurrio cuando ejecute como root el klamav para pasarlo por unos arichovos en D:/
<bbr> luego me quedo el p roblema....
<bbr> pos he kintentao borrar y como es logico, al no ser propietario no me deja....
<GridCube> bbr, abri nautilus con gksu
<bbr> pero no se las instrucciones... cho....
<GridCube> alt-f2> gksu nautilus
<cousteau> sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.ICEauthority
<bbr> -rw-------  1 bbr  root     24591 2012-01-29 02:18 .ICEauthority
<bbr> esta bien asi?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> para nada
<GridCube> bbr, borralo
<GridCube> y que se regenere
<bbr> que no puedo borrarlo... no me deja...
<bbr> tengo que cambiarle permisos....
<GridCube> bbr si abris nautilus como root
<GridCube> si podes
<GridCube> apreta alt-f2 y escribi
<GridCube> gksu nautilus
<GridCube> y te pide tu contraseña
<GridCube> navega hasta /home/user
<bbr> ahhh vale....
<GridCube> y apreta ctrl-h para ver los archivos que empiezan con .
<GridCube> y borra .ICEauthority
<GridCube> cerra nautilus como root y no lo vuelvas a abrir como root a menos que REALMENTE lo necesites
<bbr> como se interpreta, para saber, : las primeras tres rwx es del ususario, no? las segundas rwx es del ? root, etc?? o las primeras rwx son del root y las 2das. del usuario?
<bbr> me lio con esto siempre...
<GridCube> no root > grupo > usr
<yipman> buenas
<lobo_d_b> peyes
<lobo_d_b> yipman oe
<yipman> oe lobo_d_b
<bbr> GridCube: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Permisos  no es comodices....
<bbr> propietario grupo otros....
<paulhack93> como actualiso kubuntu ??
<ubuntu__> buenos dias
<yipman> nos días
<ubuntu__> se puede copiar el archivo de la tarjeta de de red de un live cd de ubuntu 10.10 en el sistema que tengo el pc ?
<ubuntu__> espero que se entienda la pregunta ?
<ubuntu__> XD
<ubuntu__> ayer instalando unos programas uno de ellos me desinstaló el archivo del adaptador de red , meti un live cd de ubuntu lo arranque y ahora mismo esta funcionando pero no se como copiar el archivo del adaptdor de red en la particion del sistema que tengo instalado en el disco duro
<ubuntu__> alguien me puede hechar una mano ?
<braiam> ubuntu__, mm... descargalo de packages.ubuntu.com en el disco duro, reinicia en el SO instalado e instala el .deb
<ubuntu__> braian disculpa no se puede haer desde el live , es mas facil como tu dices
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> braiam: braian disculpa no se puede haer desde el live , es mas facil como tu dices ?
<braiam> es la manera mas facil ya que el livecd no incluye los archivos deb que necesitas, por lo que los tendras que descargar a mana
<braiam> mano*
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> estoy en la pagina que me has dado, el paquete vendra como tarjeta de red inalambrica ?
<braiam> ubuntu__, recuerdas cual es el paquete?
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> ese es el tema por eso pense en hacer una copia desde aqui pense que era mas facil de lo que en realidad es
<ubuntu__> braiam: por medio del live cd no se puede saber cual es el paquete
<ubuntu__> ?
<braiam> lsmod
<braiam> lsmod | grep net
<ubuntu__> braiam: el primero salen un monton de cosas y el segundo no funciona
<ubuntu__> no sale nada
<braiam> lspci | grep -i network
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> braiam: el adaptador es usb entonces es lsusb?
<braiam> si
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> braiam:  Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501/RT2573 Wireless Adapter
<ubuntu__> ese es el adaptador
<ubuntu__> braiam: la linea completa es esta : Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501/RT2573 Wireless Adapter
<braiam> ubuntu__, busca este paquete el la pagina que te di compat-wireless
<braiam> tiene que ser para la misma version de ubuntu que tienes instalada
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> braiam: no veo mi paquete
<ubuntu__> braiam: estoy mirando en network
<ubuntu__> braiam: no viene ningun apartado como compat-wireless
<braiam> ubuntu__, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<braiam> eso es para maverick
<braiam> busca linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless
<ubuntu__> ok
<arp-> y por que instalar los compat?
<arp-> que version de ubuntu tenes ubuntu__?
<braiam> arp-, el usa Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501/RT2573 Wireless Adapter y el unico paquete que encontre para que funcione fue ese
<arp-> em
<arp-> pero no se lo soporta normalmente?
<arp-> es USB ubuntu__?
<ubuntu__> arp
<ubuntu__> si ahora al poner el live cd
<ubuntu__> lo reconoce
<arp-> ubuntu__:
<arp-> que version tenes instlaado de ubuntu?
<ubuntu__> el tema fue que ayer me lo cargue al hacer una instalacion de varios paquetes y no se como hacer para reinstalarlo porque si entro en el sistema normal no tengo red
<ubuntu__> 10.10
<ubuntu__> arp-: 10.10
<arp-> bu
<arp-> viejo..
<arp-> ese tiene problemas con algunas placas
<ubuntu__> braiam: estoy buscando eso y no lo veo
<arp-> inicia tu ubuntu..
<arp-> el kernel trae el driver
<arp-> la placa es USB?
<arp-> o PCI
<arp-> ?
<ubuntu__> usb
<arp-> ok
<arp-> inicia ubuntu y pone
<arp-> sudo modprobe rt2500usb
<arp-> ...
<arp-> y ya te deberia andar
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> voy a probar
<arp-> cualquier cosa .. volve aca
<ubuntu__> gracias
<arp-> y si te anda.. te decimos como añadir el modulo al inicio
<sevXmaduro> nick sev32
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> arp-: ?
<arp-> ?
<ubuntu__> hola de nuevo
<ubuntu__> no funciono la orden en la terminal
<arp-> estas en el live cd?
<ubuntu__> si
<arp-> abri una terminal, pone: lsmod | grep rt
<ubuntu__> ya esta
<arp-> que sale?
<ubuntu__> varias cosas
<arp-> bueno subilas a pastebin
<ubuntu__> te lo pego en un pastebin
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu__> o busco algo concretro
<ubuntu__> mejor pastebin ?
<arp-> nm-tool | grep Device
<ubuntu__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821047/
<arp-> se
<arp-> pone
<arp-> nm-tool | grep Driver
<ubuntu__>  Driver:            rt73usb
<ubuntu__>   Driver:            8139too
<arp-> bien
<arp-> ese es tu driver
<arp-> rt73usb
<arp-> dame un seg
<ubuntu__> ok
<arp-> si..
<arp-> pone
<arp-> nm-tool | grep Device
<ubuntu__> - Device: wlan0  [Auto alfonso] ------------------------------------------------
<ubuntu__> - Device: eth0 -----------------------------------------------------------------
<arp-> se
<arp-> bite baneo
<arp-> bueh.. espera 1 mnuto
<arp-> y podes hablar
<arp-> haces lo siguiente, reinicias y volves a tu ubuntu
<arp-> abris una terminal y pones los 2 comadnos siguientes, en este orden
<arp-> sudo modprobe rt73usb
<arp-> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<arp-> ya con eso deberia levantarte la placa, luego entras aca y te digo como agregarla al inicio
<ubuntu__> ok
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu__> hasta ahora
<ubv> hola a todos
<ubv> soy novato y tengo un problema con gnome-shell
<ubv_> hola adma
<ilpollo> hola gente
<ubv_> alguien me puede ayudar
<ilpollo> soy muy newbie pero que necesitas ?
<ubv_> hola ilpollo
<ilpollo> hola
<ubv_> tengo un problema con gnome shell
<Geeko> hola
<ubv_> despues de instalar tweak tools y extensiones
<ilpollo> m4v es el mejor en gnome
<ilpollo> yo solamente soy nobato ubuntu
<ilpollo> pero apenas entre alguien que sepa shield
<ubuntu__> arp-: hola de nuevo
<ilpollo> te aviso
<ubv_> ejecuto advanced settins y no aparece ninguna extension
<ubuntu__> por desgracia sigue sin funcionar
<arp-> se?
<arp-> deberia andarte
<arp-> el driver viene en el kernel
<arp-> de hecho te esta andando en el live cd
<ubuntu__> si
<arp-> no tenes otra forma de conectar, por cable por lo menos?
<ubv_> ilpollo que es m4v
<ubuntu__> eso es lo raro
<ilpollo> otro usuario
<ubv_> si pero ahora no esta conectado
<ilpollo> si es muy temprano
<arp-> ubuntu__: , deberias ver la forma de coenctar por cable para ayudarte mejor desde la misma distro
<ubv_> nadie sabe como va lo del gnome tweaks
<ubuntu__> arp-:  ok
<ubuntu__> dame unos minutos
<arp-> ok
<ubv_> arp controlas ubunt
<arp-> no
<ubv_> gracias
<ilpollo> necesito arreglar pub key alguien puede ayudarme ???????
<ilpollo> ya segui 20 tutoriales y no hay forma
<ilpollo> mimecar podes ayudarme ?
<ilpollo> mime
<ilpollo> necesito arreglar pub key alguien puede ayudarme ???????
<ilpollo> ya segui 20 tutoriales y no hay forma
<loko_> hola a todos
<loko_> me he cargado el kernel de mi ubuntu 11.10 sin querer
<loko_> he querido eliminar los antiguos
<loko_> y pensaba que los habia borrado
<loko_> pero resulta que tambien me he llevado el bueno por delante
<Mikelevel> loko_~ arranca desde un livecd
<loko_> y ahora no puedo inicar ubuntu
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> es la unica forma
<ilpollo> que conosco
<ilpollo> livecd
<loko_> Mikelevel,  y tengo q reinstalar ubuntu?
<Mikelevel> no , inicias en tu linux con el kernel del livecd
<Mikelevel> y reinstalas
<mimecar> loko_: el sistema te ha dejado borrar todos los kernels???
<loko_> mimecar, parece q si
<loko_> lo cosa es
<loko_> tenia el 3.0.013 y el 3.0.14
<loko_> pero en el listado aparecia q tenia tbn el 3.0.15
<loko_> pero resulta que en el grub
<loko_> me sale como si tuviese el 13 y el 14
<loko_> y selecciono uno de los dos
<loko_> pero me sale un error
<mimecar> cómo los has desinstalado?
<loko_> pues sudo apt-get purge y el kernel
<arp-> oo
<mimecar> lo que no se es si te dejará instalar un kernel desde el live cd
<loko_> no?
<loko_> y que hago?
<loko_> reinstalar todo?
<arp-> jaja
<mimecar> intentar instalar el kernel
<arp-> por dios
<arp-> impresionante
<arp-> xD
<loko_> la cosa es
<arp-> jamas purge al kernel..
<arp-> ahahha
<arp-> solo remove...
<arp-> si es que te queda otro :P
<loko_> joder
<arp-> en fin
<loko_> mirar
<loko_> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Borrar_kernels_antiguos
<loko_> he seguido esta guia
<loko_> y donde pone pakete
<loko_> he puesto los kernels antiguos
<loko_> el 13 y el 14
<arp-> si
<loko_> pensaba q tenia el 15
<arp-> "remove"
<Mikelevel> loko_~ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<arp-> ...
<Mikelevel> entras , haces chroot y en tu caso en vez de reinstalar grub como pone ahi tu reinstalas el kernel
<arp-> en fin
<Mikelevel> antes de hacer chroot activa la red eso si
<arp-> Metheoro:  no le va alcanzar solo con chroot
<arp-> por el sistema de repositorios
<arp-> va tener que bindear /proc.. etc
<arp-> en fin
<Mikelevel> pues .. ayudale no?
<arp-> en su caso..
<arp-> para no mariarse... lo mas rapido es una reiinstalacion
<arp-> se va volver loco
<arp-> si llego a este punto..
<Mikelevel> no , si solo borro el kernel con hacer chroot le vale
<arp-> en fin
<Mikelevel> si , eso ya lo has dicho xd
<arp-> no solo debe haber borrado el kernel
<arp-> si mando purge
<arp-> le volo el config del grub
<Mikelevel> y q tiene q ver uno con otro?
<arp-> comoq ue tiene que ver
<arp-> ...
<Mikelevel> el purge quitara configuraciones de ese kernel
<loko_> quizas los mas sensato sea reinstalarlo todo desde el livecd no?
<Mikelevel> no del grub
<Mikelevel> loko_~ intenta lo del chroot primero
<mimecar> loko_: para un futuro, cuando tengas el sistema instalado, haz un clon
<mimecar> y te evitarás reinstalar
<loko_> ok
<arp-> me acabo de preparar una carne al horno.. terrible
<ilpollo> mimecar : podrias ayudarme a arreglar el pub key ?
<arp-> lista  y maserandose
<mimecar> si no tienes la clave de gpg importala
<ilpollo> ?????'
<arp-> bueno.. me voy a dormir un rato..
<arp-> y luego a cocinar
 * arp- off
<ilpollo> necesito arreglar pub key alguien puede ayudarme ???????
<mimecar> poner el error que te da ayuda
<ilpollo> dejame ver si encuentro algun ejemplo
<ilpollo> es con los repositores
<ubuntu__> arp-:  hola de nuevo
<ubuntu__> tengo otro problema mas y es que no reconoce la conexion de cable
<ubuntu__> el live cd tambien la reconoce y funciona
<mimecar> con montar solo la partición / del disco duro no es suficiente
<ubuntu__> es como si el pauete para manejar las conexiones hubiese desaparecido
<mimecar> al hacer chroot, estas en el sistema sin drivers
<ubuntu__> arp-: estas ?
<ubuntu__> mimecar hola
<ilpollo> que ejemplo puedo dar de que mi pub_key no funciona ?
<ubuntu__> como puedo arreglar un adaptador de red usb que antes lo reconocia el sistema y ahora no
<ubuntu__> he reiniciado con el cable de red conectado y tampoco funciona
<mimecar> ubuntu__: estas usando chroot?
<ubuntu__> no
<mimecar> entonces si has iniciado con el live cd
<ubuntu__> eso que has escrito antes era para mi ?
<mimecar> el live cd tiene que tener conexión
<ubuntu__> la tiene
<mimecar> entonces no se lo que quieres hacer
<ilpollo> perdona mimecar , que puedo cargar en la terminal para saber si funciona mi pub key ?
<ubuntu__> tanto por cable como por wifi
<ubuntu__> el problema es el sistema instalado
<mimecar> ilpollo: intenta instalar algo
<ubuntu__> que no tiene conexion a la red
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> ubuntu__: si el sistema instalado no tiene conexión, tendrás que iniciar con ese sistema para arreglarlo
<ubuntu__> el sistema instalado no concecta ni por wifi ni por cable
<mimecar> ¿que ha pasado antes del fallo?
<ubuntu__> una cosa
<ubuntu__> pasó que instalé unos paquetes y desaparecio la red
<mimecar> que paquetes
<ubuntu__> los desinstalé y siguio desaparecida
<ubuntu__> una pregunta yo desde el live cd tengo acceso al sistema de archivos de mi sistema instalado por lo tanto
<ubuntu__> lo puedo arreglar desde el live cd?
<mimecar> depende del fallo
<ubuntu__> fueron un monton de paquetes y uno de ellos debio ser el que estropeo la red pero no se decir cual
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> qué paquetes has instalado
<ubuntu__> ahora mismo no hay ninguno
<ubuntu__> los desinstale todos
<mimecar> cuando me digas que paquetes pusistes me avisas
<ubuntu__> para probar a arreglarlo
<ubuntu__> te digo
<ubuntu__> fuero cincuenta y tantos
<mimecar> ok, intenta instalar ubuntu-desktop en el sistema instalado
<ubuntu__>   los nombres de algunos son rt
<mimecar> con la información que das no se que has puesto ni que has quitado
<ubuntu__> los nombres de algunos son rt73
<ubuntu__> te doy los nombres por privado porque aqui me va a hechar el bot
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> los busco y te lo digo
<mimecar> ponlos en pastebin
<ubuntu__> ok
<ilpollo> pude arreglar pub _key
<ilpollo> lo unico que me falta es el tema de java que no pudimos arreglarlo ayer
<ilpollo> tengo el archivo bin en mi escritorioo
<ilpollo> pero no se como instalarlo puedes ayudarme ?
<ubuntu__> mimecar: tengo un problema que al estar en el live cd no me aparece los repositorios desde los que añadi los paquetes
<ubuntu__> como te podria dar esa información ?
<mimecar> puedes pasar al sistema instalado con chroot
<ubuntu__> a ver que piense
<mimecar> pero no tendrás red en el sistema instalado
<ubuntu__> y para volver a este tengo que reiniciar ?
<mimecar> si dices que no tienes red, seguirás sin tenerla
<ubuntu__> mimecar: en este tengo red
<ubuntu__> y lo que quiero es mirar los paquetes para poder darte esa información
<mimecar> pero no en el instalado
<ubuntu__> ok
<mimecar> rt73 parece los drivers de la tarjeta de red /wifi
<ubuntu__> si son esos
<ubuntu__> pero antes he puesto sudo modprobre rt73usb
<ubuntu__> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<ubuntu__> pero no ha funcionado
<ubuntu__> si lo raro es que la conexion por cable que linux normalmente la reconoce sin problemas ahora no funciona tampoco
<mimecar> sin saber lo que has quitado al desinstalarlos
<ubuntu__> pues ese es el problema que no se lo que he quitado pero tampoco te puedo decir todos los paquetes porque no me acuerdo
<ubuntu__> ya que fueron muchos
<ubuntu__> y el tema se rompio en la instalción no e n la desinstalacion
<mimecar> el driver que instalastes lo sacastes de los repositorios?
<ubuntu__> se instalaló solo al hacer la instalación limpia de ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu__> reconocio todo sin problemas
<ubuntu__> la red de cable no porque no estaba conectada
<ubuntu__> pero nada mas
<ubuntu__> la wifi a la 1ª
<mimecar> no se me ocurre una forma de que lo arregles
<mimecar> ahora tienes la 10.10 ?
<ubuntu__> si
<mimecar> suponiendo que lo arreglaras, te funcionaría hasta mediados de Abril
<ubuntu__> creo que se me ha ocurrido algo un poco raro pero puede funcionar
<ubuntu__> estoy mirando los paquetes  de red que se instalan para que funcione el live cd y acabo de ver un paquete que me suena que se desinstalo al instalar los paquetes que instale yo
<ubuntu__> a ver si a ti te suena paraque es
<mimecar> ubuntu__: antes de que acabe Abril tendrás que actualizar la versión de ubuntu
<ubuntu__> jolin
<ubuntu__> pues tengo un problema
<ubuntu__> y es que la 11.04 con unity no me funciona
<mimecar> la 11.04 aún tiene gnome clásico
<ubuntu__> no se que voy a hacer
<mimecar> lo intentas arreglar o actualizas la versión de ubuntu
<ubuntu__> mimecar: este paquete me suena que se desinstalo o uno muy parecido network-manager-gnome
<mimecar> desde el sistema instalado, intenta con sudo dhclient eth0
<mimecar> te ha quitado el gestor de redes de gnome
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> gracias voy a ver
<alfonso> hola Mime
<alfonso> ho me equivoque
<alfonso> mimecar:  hola
<mimecar> hola
<alfonso> funciono lo del cable
<mimecar> ok
<alfonso> ahora pensandolo debio ser algo parecido lo que hice con la wifi
<mimecar> reinstala el metapaquete: ubuntu-desktop
<alfonso> debi quitar algun paquete que gestiona eso
<alfonso> entero ?
<mimecar> tendrás que recuperar lo que has eliminado
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> solo por confirmar
<alfonso> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<mimecar> es una forma de hacerlo
<alfonso> hay alguna mejor?
<mimecar> puedes usar también las herramientas gráficas
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> gracias
<ilpollo> mimecar
<ilpollo> como recomendas la instalacion ?
<mimecar> si tienes herramientas gráficas, úsalas
<ilpollo> tengo el bin pero no se como instalarlo manualmente
<ilpollo> no las tengo
<mimecar> ¿no tenías Java instalado de los repositorios?
<ilpollo> si pero no podemos actualizar
<mimecar> actualizar a...?
<ilpollo> o instalar el update 21
<ilpollo> pero necesitamos el update 30
<ilpollo> que es el archivo que tenemos descargado
<mimecar> pone en la web que tienes que tener esa misma versión?
<ilpollo> dice que tenemos que actualizarlo, no que version necesitamos
<ilpollo> como la que tenemos instalado en java 1.6 up 21
<mimecar> chmod +x archivo.bin
<ilpollo> queremos llevarla a 30
<mimecar>  ./archivo.bin
<mimecar> pero eso no te instalará el plugin de firefox
<ilpollo> lo tengo instalado
<alfonso> mimecar: hola de nuevo
<ilpollo> chmod: no se puede acceder a «archivo.bin»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<mimecar> ilpollo: tienes que sustituir "archivo.bin" por el archivo que tu tienes
<alfonso> reinstale el metapaquete ubuntu desktop pero no ha funcionado
<ilpollo> ?????
<alfonso> taambien he reiniciado por si acaso
<ilpollo> no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> ilpollo: sustituye los nombres
<alfonso> pero nada , solo que la conexion por cable la he tenido que hacer otra vez a mano
<Inframundo> minecar
<mimecar> alfonso: entra en la configuración del gestor de redes
<mimecar> y comprueba que está bien configurado
<Inframundo> minecar
<mimecar> di
<Inframundo> minecar mira tengo un pequeño inconveniente: no me quiere arrancar el ubuntu 11.04 que tengo instalado en un disco, ya que cambie la placa base asus por una foxconn ya que tube un inconveniente de CPU Fan error. y ahora no quiere arrancarme el sistema
<ilpollo> hay que hacerle un altar a mimecar
<ilpollo> tremeendo crack
<mimecar> Inframundo: error?
<Inframundo> mimecar: osea pocas palabras pareciera que se volo las pistas del conector del CPU Fan de la placa. por ello la cambie por una foxconn a esa asus que tenia
<mimecar> Inframundo: te dará algún error en el arranque
<Inframundo> mimecar: me dice que esta cargando algo y se queda aí en modo texto
<mimecar> qué es ese algo
<Inframundo> mimecar: me dice algo de carga de audio, soft y demas y se queda tildado en mode text
<ilpollo> mime : trate de seguir los pasos de cargar el bin pero me dio error
<ilpollo> lo estuve probando de otras formas y no funcionon
<mimecar> que error?
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como acticvar el front panel en el 10.10
<ilpollo> no simplemente no encuentra el fichero
<ilpollo> yo tengo el archivo en escritorio
<ilpollo> el bin
<ilpollo> pero no se como instalarlo
<ilpollo> y no tengo idea de comando
<ilpollo> s
<mimecar> cd Escritorio
<mimecar> y pones lo que te he puesto antes
<ilpollo> lo que pasa es que se me reinicio la maquina
<ilpollo> perdi la info
<ilpollo> disculpa la molestia
<mimecar> chmod +x archivo.bin
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> sudo ./archivo.bin
<gonzo> hola
<ilpollo> sudo: ./jre-6u30-linux-x64.bin: command not found
<ilpollo> me pidio la contraseña pero despues me salto este error
<mimecar> sudo su
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> ./archivo.bin
<mimecar> exit
<ilpollo> no la verdad que no encuentra el comando
<ilpollo> no entiendo
<ilpollo> y estoy como rrot
<ilpollo> root
<ilpollo> cd escritorio
<Guest56052> que marca de tarjeta grafica me recomendarian para una placa asus y para ubuntu?
<ilpollo> braiam : podes ayudarme a instalar el archivo bin que descargamos ayer
<ilpollo> ?
<ilpollo> alguien me ayuda con este error de instalacion :Unpacking...
<ilpollo> Checksumming...
<ilpollo> Extracting...
<ilpollo> ./install.sfx.1901: 1: ELF: not found
<ilpollo> ./install.sfx.1901: 2: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<ilpollo> Failed to extract the files.  Please refer to the Troubleshooting section of
<ilpollo> direccion de paste ?
<Deckon> en el topic del irc te la dice
<ilpollo> topic ?
<ilpollo> aperdon la ignorancia
<ilpollo> pero soy demasiado newbie
<Deckon> que estas intentando instalar?
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/MDCy0cz1
<ilpollo> es java 1.6 update 30
<ilpollo> porque tengo instalado java 1.6 update 21 y no me funciona en el portal que quiero ingresar
<ilpollo> me dice que tengo que actualizarlo
<ilpollo> mimecar me dio el comando pero me salta ese error
<mimecar> ilpollo: tu ubuntu es de 64 bits?
<ilpollo> buena pregunta
<ilpollo> creo que si
<mimecar> uname -a
<mimecar> pon lo que salga
<ilpollo> Linux nahuel-laptop 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:13:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<ilpollo> .......
<Deckon> que kernel tan viejo
<ilpollo> como se actualiza ?
<Deckon> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ilpollo> ya use este comando hace 10 mins
<mimecar> ilpollo: me parece que tienes 32 bits
<ilpollo> y sigue el mismo
<ilpollo> tengo 32 ?
<ilpollo> carajo
<Deckon> si, es el de 32
<ilpollo> que desastre
<Deckon> bueno, tu sistema es de 32, tu maquina quien sabe
<ilpollo> ajajaja
<ilpollo> yo tampoco por lo visto
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> voy a bajar el archivo bin de java ip 30 para 32 bits
<mimecar> ilpollo: si usas ubuntu 10.10, no esperes que se actualice al kernel 3
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como acticvar el front panel en el 10.10
<ilpollo> utilizo ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> se aplica lo mismo
<ilpollo> existe algun
<ilpollo> comando para actualizarlo desde consola ?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> pero no te actualizará al kernel 3
<ilpollo> entonces ya lo hice
<ilpollo> que tengo que hacer para obtener el ultimo kernel ?
<Deckon> ilpollo, supongo que tendrias que bajarte el nuevo ubuntu y actualizar desde ahi o reinstalar
<ilpollo> o0
<Deckon> tambien podrias compilarlo
<mimecar> en la versión que usas de ubuntu ya estas en el último
<ilpollo> ahora estoy buscando un tuto para compilarlo
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> ilpollo: no lo hagas
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> aajja
<ilpollo> gracias por el aviso
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> ahora bajo entonces
<ilpollo> el driver de up 30
<ilpollo> para 32 bits
<mimecar> driver?
<ilpollo> java 1.6 update 30
<ilpollo> para 32 bitas
<ilpollo> no se porque pero desde que estoy instalando java la maquina se cuelga sola
<gonzo_> hola
<gonzo_> a mi se me cuelga transmision
<gonzo_> voy a monitor del sistema le doy a finalizar proceso y nada
<ilpollo> tengo hecho un quilombo en esta maquina
<ilpollo> si yo tambien hago lo mismo
<ilpollo> pero la unica opcion que me da es reiniciar
<ilpollo> ahora por ejemplo esta totalmente trabada lo unico que puedo hacer es escribir en este chat
<gonzo_> creia k con ubuntu 10.04 iria mejor k con 11.10 pero no xD
<ilpollo> .......
<ilpollo> yo lo probe
<ilpollo> y me fue mejor con este
<ilpollo> 10.04
<Deckon> gonzo_, correlo desde terminal y ve que errores te da
<ilpollo> ahora recien  puedo
<gonzo_> no se correrlo en terminal
<Deckon> abres una terminal y pones transmission
<mimecar> gonzo_: ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones?
<gonzo_> si
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios externos?
<gonzo_> actualizaciones de larga duracion
<gonzo_> creo k si uso repositorios externos,jdownloader cuenta?
<mimecar> claro
<cousteau> si lo instalaste añadiendo un repositorio externo, sí
<gonzo_> si
<cousteau> si lo instalaste instalando un .deb directamente, no (probablemente)
<gonzo_> estoy por reinstalar ubuntu y dejarlo tal cual
<mimecar> si te falla un programa reinstalas todo el sistema operativo?
<gonzo_> tengo 2 cd's el 10.04 y 11.10
<gonzo_> no exactamente,pero como soy novato en ubuntu si la cago,preiero reinstalar y no tocar nada
<gonzo_> ** Message: err: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Deckon> gonzo_, asi nunca dejaras de ser novato
<mimecar> gonzo_: si reinstalas seguirás siendo novato
<mimecar> si un programa tiene un error, lo reportas
<gonzo_> ya lo se,pero tampoco es que encuentre documentacion para aprender sobre ubuntu
<Deckon> es broma?
<gonzo_> no
<mimecar> gonzo_: cuando empezó el fallo?
<Deckon> internet esta palgado de esa inbformacion
<gonzo_> ahora mismo
<Deckon> y ese es todo el error que te da?
<gonzo_> si,puse transmission en terminal y salio eso
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/YrBtxuip
<mimecar> gonzo_: lo has lanzado con sudo alguna vez?
<ilpollo> trate de instalar la versio nde 32 bits y salto ese error
<mimecar> ilpollo: te has bajado una versión que no es para ubuntu
<gonzo_> no,solo lo lanzo graficamente,el terminal no es lo mio
<ilpollo> carajo
<mimecar> el "rpm" en el nombre indica algo
<ilpollo> ahora la busco de nuevo
<Deckon> ilpollo, buscalo que tenga algo con deb
<ilpollo> perdon pero no lo tengo insternalizado
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> ilpollo: es raro que no te deje usar la versión que tienes instalada de Java
<ilpollo> si me deja
<gonzo_> en monitor me aparece transmission,zombie,le doy a finalizar o a matar proceso y nada
<ilpollo> pero no me sirve para la plataforma de la pagina a la que quiero ingresar
<mimecar> gonzo_: si el proceso está zombie, se ha cerrado el programa a lo bestia
<Deckon> gonzo_, kill all transmission
<gonzo_> kill all tambien me da error
<gonzo_> sh: kill: all: los argumentos deben ser procesos o IDs de trabajos
<gonzo_> bash: kill: transmission: los argumentos deben ser procesos o IDs de trabajos
<mimecar> killall va junto
<Deckon> perdona gonzo_ , mi error, se me fue un espacio en el comando
<ilpollo> no encuentro la version deb de la update 30
<ilpollo> solamente la autoextraible
<ilpollo> esto desde la pagina de java sun
<mimecar> puede no existir una versión .deb
<ilpollo> por cual la reemplazo ?
<mimecar> RPM o extraible
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> rpm esta
<braiam> esta la version autoextraible de Java
<braiam> ilpollo, no la descargaste?
<ilpollo> si lo descargue
<ilpollo> pero estoy tratando de instalarlo
<braiam> el autoinstalable?
<ilpollo> tengo el rpm
<braiam> ese no sirve en ubuntu
<ilpollo> carajo
<ilpollo> entoces cual sirve ?
<EagleScreen> que problem hay con el java de los repositiorios?
<mimecar> la que queda
<mimecar> EagleScreen: supuestamente una web necesita una versión reciente
<ilpollo> pero me dijiste recien que la autoinstalable no servia
<ilpollo> porque no era deb
<ilpollo> el java de los repositores esta muy desactualizado
<ilpollo> es 1.6 update 26 no me funciona en la plataforma que quiero ingresar
<ilpollo> por eso me estoy bajando update 30
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: que version de ubuntu tienes?
<ilpollo> 10.04
<ilpollo> y una kernel prehistorico
<mimecar> ilpollo: estas usando una versión de ubuntu publicada hace casi dos años
<ilpollo> si lo entiendo
<ilpollo> que recomendas que me pase a otra version ?
<EagleScreen> no
<mimecar> mientras te funcione
<ilpollo> para los newbies me parece que es la mejor
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: tienes activado el repositorio partner?
<ilpollo> me funciona todo lo demas
<ilpollo> solamente estam plataforma es lo que no me funciona
<ilpollo> todo lo otro sirve y la verdad que estoy muy contento
<ilpollo> si lo tengo activado
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: ese repositorio es el que se llama "socios de canonical" o algo asi
<ilpollo> lo tengo activado
<ilpollo> desde synaptics
<EagleScreen> e instalaste sun-java6-jre y sun-java6-plugin?
<ilpollo> asi es
<EagleScreen> normalmente ahi matienen el software actualizado
<hashashin> ilpollo, si te aclaras con el inglés aquí lo tienes para el update 30: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-HOW-TO-FOR-32-BIT-UBUNTU
<ilpollo> no hay drama
<ilpollo> tengo todo instalado eagle
<ilpollo> y tengo todos los repositores activos ademas de algunos complementarios
<EagleScreen> y que version tienes desd el repositorio partner?
<EagleScreen> que navegador usas?
<ilpollo> firefox
<ilpollo> java sun 1.6 up 26
<ilpollo> hashashin segui el tutorial pero me salto un error lo copio
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/wG7txQZU
<Deckon> ilpollo, no lo puede mover por que el archivo que descargaste dudo que se encuentre en root
<ilpollo> entonces ?
<Deckon> quita el root y muevelo
<Deckon> exit
<Deckon> mv / etc...
<ilpollo> perdona es mandarin tecnico lo que entiendo
<Deckon> jajaja
<ilpollo> si me tiras lineas de comando para la terminal puedo seguirlo
<Deckon> ok, primero pon exit <==eso te saca del root
<ilpollo> listo
<Deckon> momento, querias mover el binario de jaba a tu carpeta de java?
<ilpollo> asi es
<Deckon> y eso para?
<ilpollo> para poder instalarlo
<ilpollo> creo que era la forma
<Deckon> O.o
<ilpollo> entonces ilustradme
<ilpollo> pero guarda con el cantones
<ilpollo> ajajajaj
<Deckon> solo corre el binario
<ilpollo> no me deja
<Deckon> sudo ./nombre.bin
<ilpollo> dame un segundo
<ilpollo> si lo trate pero no me deja
<ilpollo> y ya tilde la casilla para ejecutar y todo
<Deckon> psame el paste de lo que te sale cuando corres el binario
<ilpollo> me dice que no existe una aplicacion instalada para los archivos bit document
<ilpollo> y aparece seleccionar aplicacion
<Deckon> no, desde la terminal corre el binario y pasame lo que te salga
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> te voy a hacer un pedestal
<EagleScreen> tendrá es ebinario permisos de ejecución?
<ilpollo> creo que lo instalo
<ilpollo> si
<ilpollo> que hago reinicio todo ?
<ilpollo> parece que lo instalo
<Deckon> :S
<ilpollo> pero trate de ingresar a la pagina y no me dejo
<ilpollo> por eso pregunto
<Deckon> dale pues, reinicia y ve si te funciona
<ilpollo> ok ya vuelvo
<nahuel__> neeeeeeeeee
<nahuel__> todavia no se puede ingresar
<nahuel__> me quiero matarrrr
<nahuel__> bueno pero es un avance
<fosco_> tengo un problemilla con wine y la verdad no se por donde tirar
<fosco_> cuando ejecuto una aplicacion a pantalla completa el raton desaparece y solo lo veo si hago clic
<fosco_> sabeis qué puede estar pasando o cómo solucionarlo?
<nahuel__> la dichosa pagina es esta en cuestion
<nahuel__> buho21.com
<Deckon> nahuel__, y cual es el problema, que te pasa en es pagina?
<xangua> el problema es que a pesar de salir java v- 1.6, la página dice que no lo tiene instalado y que pruebe otro navegador
<xangua> el problema es la página!!
<dabor> fosco_, será un tema de drivers de video?
<Deckon> pues a mi me la abrio sin problemas
<nahuel__> si parece que el problema es la pagina
<nahuel__> porque cuando ingreso a aplicaciones java de otras pagina funciona a la perfeccion
<Deckon> lo que no puedo hacer es ejecutar un juego por que se me muere el chromium
<nahuel__> pero tambien tengo el problema porque compre 2 años en esa pagina
<nahuel__> cuando tenia la distro naty podia entrar ahora no
<fosco_> dabor: voy a probar a forzar el uso de nouveau, gracias
<nahuel__> asi que estoy jodido
<Deckon> nahuel__, a lo mejor y es a lo que yo me iria es por alguna bronca de librerias que has de tener
<nahuel__> seguramente pero no tengo la mas minima idea de como solucionarlo
<nahuel__> ya instale y desintale todooooooo
<Deckon> descargate el ultimo buntu y prueba a entrar a esapagina desde el livecd
<nahuel__> puede ser tambien
<Deckon> o live usb lo que sea
<nahuel__> es estable pangolin?
<mimecar> no
<nahuel__> me parecia
<nahuel__> yo lo probe y no me funciono para nada bien
<nahuel__> es un beta
<pangolin> yo? stable? jajajaj NO
<Deckon> creo que todabia no pasa ni de alpha
<nahuel__> por eso
<nahuel__> prefiero esperar unos meses
<nahuel__> hasta que se depure un poco
<nahuel__> no estabamos hablando de tu relacion con los psicotropicos pangolin .
<nahuel__> ; )
<Deckon> bueno, suerte, dejo este canal
<EagleScreen> nahuel__: a mi tampoco me va, peor no se si tengo el plugin instalado
<nahuel__> viste lo que es esa pagina
<nahuel__> es una tremenda hijadeputes
<Lamusj> Wuenas !!!! me gustaria una opinion de todos uds! eh probado lubuntu, xubuntu y los don me corren bien pero a ratos se pone lento, tengo 1GB de ram y un AMD sempron LE-1200
<Lamusj> que distro me serviria! que me corran bien y pss tenga todo!
<xangua> !lengua | nahuel__
<kubot> nahuel__: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<nahuel__> ....... estoy deacuerdo
<nahuel__> disculpen el exabrupto
<nahuel__> existe alguna posibilidad de saber cuales son los requerimientos reales para esa plataforma ?
<nahuel__> o en su defecto, existe otra herramienta que no sea java para habrir estas paltaformas ?
<dabor> nahuel__, no
<nahuel__> que falta de libertad
<nahuel__> bueno sigo desde cero
<dabor> nahuel__, no existe otra web similar? porque de esos juegos debe haber en varios lugares
<nacho> buensa
<nacho> Hola!
<nachete85> Buenas!
<nachete85> Tengo un problema, mi intención es tener Windows7, Ubuntu y Mac Os Lion en mi Laptop, por separado no tengo problemas, pero una vez instalados el Grub solo deja arrancar Ubuntu
<nachete85> Para ir por partes, ahora solo tengo instalado W7 y ahora acabo de instalar Ubuntu 11.10, pero no puedo arrancar Win
<nahuel__> dabor : el tema ers que compre una cuenta de 2 años
<nahuel__> y no me devuelven el dinero
<nahuel__> si no con todo gusto hace mucho tiempo hubiese encontrado una alternativa
<Lamusj> Wuenas !!!! me gustaria una opinion de todos uds! eh probado lubuntu, xubuntu y los don me corren bien pero a ratos se pone lento, tengo 1GB de ram y un AMD sempron LE-1200, que distro me serviria! que me corran bien y pss tenga todo!
<xangua> aah ubuntu¿ :)
<EagleScreen> Ubunto con Unity que tal ira en 1 GB de RAM?
<EagleScreen> yo recuerdo que se hacia un poco pesado cuando solo tenia un giga de RAM
<dabor> Lamusj, deberias ver porque se ponen lentos..algún programa que consume la CPU, algun scripts de firefox etc etc
<Lamusj> dabor, ya eh revisado y nada! los videos online tambien se ponen un poco lentos de vez en cuando, puede ser la distro?
<Lamusj> cual es mas recomendable? xubuntu o lubuntu?
<dabor> Lamusj, no creo, son todas iguales solo que cambia el gestor de escritorio
<fosco_> Lamusj: la distribucion da igual, lo q debes encontrar es lo que te está saturando el sistema
<Lamusj> dabor, fosco_ como podria revisar eso?
<mimecar> flash es un candidato muy bueno a esos problemas
<fosco_> Lamusj: con cualquier utilidad de uso de recursos, top o gnome-system-monitor
<Lamusj> le di ps aux y me da todos los procesos
<Lamusj> se los envio?
<fosco_> ps ax no muestra el consumo de recursos
<fosco_> mejor usa top
<Lamusj> el que mas gasta es el chromiun PC: 28.8 RAM: 13.6 fosco_ , mimecar
<mimecar> chromium usa más de 30 MB de RAM
<mimecar> puede gastar esa cantidad por pestaña
<Lamusj> mimecar, que explorador recomiendas?
<mimecar> epiphany consume menos, pero es de gnome
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Lamusj> mimecar, y de los conocidos cual es el que menos gasta recursos? firefox?chromium? etc etc
<mimecar> son similares firefox y chromium
<bidea> hola a todos
<bidea> me acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10
<bidea> y el entorno gnome-sehll
<bidea> pero tengo un problema con la conexion a internet
<bidea> tengo una placa wireless propia del pc
<bidea> y otra que es USB
<bidea> y me kiero conectar con la de USB
<bidea> pero el gestor de redes no me deja
<mimecar> bidea: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<bidea> si
<bidea> mimecar, lo q hace el gestor de redes es ignorar mis ordeners
<mimecar> y reiniciado?
<bidea> le digo q kiero conectar con my targeta usb
<bidea> no con el integrado
<bidea> pero nada
<bidea> se conecta con el integrado
<mimecar> has desactivado la tarjeta integrada?
<bidea> si
<bidea> pero se vuelve a activar sola
<bidea> de hecho
<mimecar> es portatil?
<bidea> si
<bidea> osea
<bidea> si miro el gestor de redes
<mimecar> si es portatil desactiva usando el hardware
<bidea> veo q la targeta del portatil esta desactactivada
<dabor> bidea, tendrias que desactivarla desde la BIOS
<bidea> pero realmente no
<bidea> dabor, como hago eso?
<mimecar> bidea: cómo estas desactivando la tarjeta interna?
<dabor> bidea, entrando a la BIOS de tu notebook
<mimecar> dabor: no todas las bios lo admiten
<bidea> mimecar, en el gestor de redes
<bidea> hay como un boton que pone activar/desactivar tarjeta inalambrica
<dabor> bidea, no tiene alguna tecla o función para desactivarla?
<bidea> y la pongo en modo desactivado
<bidea> pero no hace nada
<bidea> dabor, por el teclado no me funciona
<bidea> mimecar, aunke desactive la targeta por el gestor de redes
<bidea> sigue activada y sigue conectado
<bidea> y claro
<bidea> si me conceto con la usb
<mimecar> si desactivas una conexión de red de forma manual
<mimecar> el sistema no la activa de nuevo
<mimecar> que opción estas usando para desactivarla?
<bidea> y como la desactivo¿
<bidea> pues el tipico icono q hay arriba a la derecha
<bidea> donde ves las redes q pillas
<bidea> pues alli tengo dos secciones
<bidea> una q es las redes q pilla la interna
<bidea> y otra q es las redes q pilla la usb
<bidea> y en cada seccion aparece el nombre de la tarjeta
<bidea> y una opcion q es para activar o desactivar esa tarjeta
<bidea> y ahora mismo la interna esta desactivada
<bidea> pero sigue activada
<bidea> es decir
<dabor> bidea, las notebook tienen generalmente una forma por teclado o boton para desactivarla
<mimecar> que interfaz es la tarjeta interna?
<bidea> dabor, si, pero no va
<dabor> bidea, si está activa el sistema la sigue reconociendo
<bidea> dabor, los botonoes del teclado para desacrivar no van
<mimecar> que interfaz es la tarjeta?
<dabor> bidea, porque usar un USB externo si tu notebook tiene red wifi?
<dabor> bidea, algo en particular?
<bidea> porke es mas bueno y pilla mas señal
<bidea> y la interna pilla poca señal
<bidea> mimecar, no se mirar lo de q interfaz es
<mimecar> en una consola sudo ifconfig
<mimecar> quita la tarjeta usb antes
<mimecar> tiene que ser wlan0 o similar
<bidea> wlan0
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<mimecar> con eso la has desactivado en esta sesión
<bidea> aja
<bidea> probare
<bidea> si funciona
<bidea> me vereis desconectarme y me conectare con la usb
<bidea> ya le he dado
<bidea> pero no ha hecho nada!
<mimecar> les ha dado a...?
<bidea> si
<bidea> he visto se ha desconectado
<bidea> pero al cabo de 1 segundo se a vuelto a conectar automaticamente
<mimecar> abre el gestor de redes de gnome y desactiva la conexión
<bidea> ya lo he abierto
<bidea> veo 3 opciones
<bidea> desactivar la interna
<bidea> la usb
<bidea> o todo
<bidea> pero nada
<mimecar> entra en Configurar y desactiva la conexión automática
<bidea> mira te enseño un pantallazo
<bidea> joder
<bidea> puto gnome-shell
<bidea> va fatal
<mimecar> esa lengua
<bidea> perdon
<bidea> http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/pantallazo-del-2012-01-29-18-18-47-160129.html
<bidea> la ralink es la interna
<bidea> y como se puede apreciar
<bidea> esta desactivada!
<bidea> y la atheros (usb) activada
<bidea> pero realmente no es asi!!!
<mimecar> entra al gestor de redes
<bidea> la ralink sigue funcionando
<bidea> si ya estoy
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> "Configuración de la red"
<mimecar> estas usando un applet, no la aplicación
<bidea> si si ahi estoy
<bidea> si si ahi estoy
<bidea> cableada, inalambrica, inalambrica y proxy de red
<mimecar> inalámbrica
<bidea> hay dos inalambricas logicamente
<mimecar> entra en la pestña de la interna,
<bidea> pero no se distinguir cual es cual
<mimecar> Configurar
<mimecar> quita la usb :P
<bidea> jaja
<bidea> vale si estoy en configuracion
<mimecar> desactiva conectar automáticamente
<mimecar> de la red que estas usando
<bidea> eso lo he hecho varias veces
<bidea> y pongo guardar
<bidea> pero al volver a ir
<bidea> sigue activada la opcion!!
<mimecar> entonces eres el afortunado que ha encontrado un bug en ubuntu
<mimecar> y que cuando lo reportes, empezarán a corregirlo
<bidea> un vez he desmarcado la casilla
<bidea> q deberia de pasar o hacer?
<mimecar> que no se conectara de forma automática a esa red
<bidea> ya
<bidea> pero para conectarme desde la usb
<bidea> me tendria q desconectar de esa y hacerlo con la usb no?
<mimecar> no
<dei-servidor> ejeleeee
<dei-servidor> alguien me ayuda a confgigurar squid
<dei-servidor> tiene un error
 * xoan buenas
<gonzo> hola
<Guest87581> me sabrian recomendar software para cambiar de formato videos en ubuntu 10.04
<GonzO1> es que con pitivi no se hacerlo
<fosco_> GonzO1: lo mejor con diferencia es usar la linea de comandos
<fosco_> mencoder o ffmpeg pueden hacer todo lo que quieras
<GonzO1> huy,pero me pierdo con los comandos
<fosco_> como veas
<GonzO1> a pesar de que llevo tiempo usando ubuntu,los comandos no son lo mio
<GonzO1> siempre sigo guias,copiar y pegar vaya
<GonzO1> que os parece si sigo esta guia?
<GonzO1> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/18/winff-cambiar-el-formato-de-un-archivo-de-video-desde-la-interfaz-grafica/
<GonzO1> el driver de nvidia,es mejor el privativo o con el que me pone ubuntu ya vale?
<fosco_> son diferentes
<fosco_> el privativo en general da mas rendimiento 3d
<fosco_> el libre soporta mas modelos y tiene buen rendimiento 2d, pero pésimo 3d
<GonzO1> yo llevo el k me da ubuntu,siempre me lio con el privativo xD
<fosco_> instalar el privativo es muy facil, otra cosa es q soporte tu modelo
<dei-servidor> alguien sabe de squid?
<GonzO1> descargandomelo de la web el driver y ejecutandolo ya estaria bien
<GonzO1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<GonzO1> tengo esta tarjeta
<ilpollo> hola alguien puede ayudarme con un instalador ?
<ilpollo> porque no se los pasos para instalarlo manualmente
<ilpollo> eagle scree,
<ilpollo> screem estas ?
<ilpollo> tengo un bin que quiero instalar pero me da errores
<ilpollo> no es complicado
<Xago> hola, estoy intentando instalar un driver específico...me pide ingresar la clave de administrador, pero no me la reconoce. Para hacer cualquier instalación normal, no me da inconvenientes, sin embargo, si hago su - me la rechaza. Cómo lo soluciono?
<Deckon> Xago, prueba con sudo
<Xago> solo sudo?
<Deckon> sudo -s
<Xago> excelente, te pasaste...gracias
<ilpollo> deckon me podes ayudar un minuto ?
<Deckon> dime
<ilpollo> quiero instalar un bin
<ilpollo> lo descargue
<Deckon> el mismo de hace rato? XD
<ilpollo> pero no puedo instalarlo desde consola
<ilpollo> no es diferente
<ilpollo> ya solucione
<ilpollo> ahora me reconoce otros archivos
<ilpollo> y ya se bien cual es la version que tengo que instalar
<Deckon> ok, primero asegurate que tengas permisos de ejecucion
<ilpollo> click derechio sobre el archivo, permisos , aceptar ?
<ilpollo> permitir ejecutar archivo como un programa ?
<Deckon> ponle que quieres lectura y escritura en todos los menus y ponle que es ejecutable
<ilpollo> ya lo hice
<ilpollo> listo
<ilpollo> esta en home/nahuel
<Deckon> ponte en esa carpteta i correlo con ./nombre.bin
<ilpollo> en terminal ?
<Deckon> si
<ilpollo> como me situo en la carpeta ?
<Deckon> acabas de abrir la terminal?
<ilpollo> asi es
<Deckon> ok, entonces ya estas en tu home
<ilpollo> ok
<Deckon> si el binario esta en tu home ejecutalo como te dije
<ilpollo> perfecto
<Deckon> ya lo ejecuto?
<ilpollo> listo
<ilpollo> dice que esta listo
<Deckon> pues ya esta :)
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> mil gracias
<Deckon> ;)
<ilpollo> vamos aver si se resuelve
<ilpollo> te agradesco muchisimo
<Deckon> un plaser compa, te recomiendo le pierdas el tedio a la terminal para que camines mas rapido en el mundo del penguin
<ilpollo> deckon : en la terminal parecia que se habia instalado pero cuando lo busco por centro de software no me aparece nada
<Deckon> ilpollo, que fue lo que instalaste?
<ilpollo> java oracle 1.6 update 30
<Deckon> hmm, y quieres correrlo o algo asi?
<Deckon> si ya se instalo ya debe estar corriendo esa version de java
<ilpollo> la busque con java -version pero no aparecio
<Deckon>  y ya checkaste si ya te funciona la pagina web que querias?
<ilpollo> no funciona
<ilpollo> estuve metido en las preferencias de firefox
<ilpollo> instalando todos los plug ins
<ilpollo> busque todos los tutoriales sobre la pagina
<ilpollo> ya no se que mas hacer
<ilpollo> hay algo en esa pagina
<ilpollo> no puede ser que en otros entornos java funcione perfectamente y en esta pagina no
<Deckon> que pagina me decias que es?
<ilpollo> buho21.com
<ilpollo> hay una tonelada de gente que no puede ingresar
<ilpollo> y dice que son los aplet o algo parecido de java
<ilpollo> esta extension es la que provoca conflictos:
<ilpollo> http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp
<Deckon> ilpollo, yo con chromium en debian si la puedo ingresar, pero como no tengo java instalado pues no me corren los juegos
<ilpollo> claro
<ilpollo> lo que quiero es el juego , me compre una cuenta de 2 años
<ilpollo> y hace 3 semanas que no puedo ingresar
<luchus> alguien sabe como hacer una instalacion minima de ubuntu ?
<ilpollo> no existe otra alternativa que no sea java ?
<mimecar> ilpollo: cuantos plugins de Java tienes instalados ahora?
<Deckon> ilpollo, ni idea
<ilpollo> dame un segundo mime
<mimecar> luchus: la versión que se instala por red de ubuntu o la de servidores
<Deckon> luchus, puede que con la version para server te pueda ir
<luchus> baje una imagen netinstall
<luchus> pero no me da opcion de elegir que imagen
<luchus> cunado inicio el cd
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/60GVRb7T
<mimecar> luchus: el nombre lo dice
<mimecar> es una instalación descargando todo de la red
<luchus> pero quiero instalar lo minimo , es para virtualbox
<mimecar> ilpollo: no se que has instalado pero ahí tienes el open jdk
<ilpollo> si
<mimecar> luchus: lo mínimo es un el servidor gráfico + un escritorio
<luchus> el servidor grafino no lo nesecito ademas corre muy lento, ni siquiera inicia
<Deckon> luchus, entonces puede que te sea mejor considerar un debian
<Deckon> en net install
<mimecar> luchus: VirtualBox lo puedes ejecutar desde una consola ?
<EagleScreen> antes el CD de instalacion de Ubuntu venia con una opcion de instalacion minima
<EagleScreen> quiza eso siga en el alternate
<mimecar> si tu equipo no puede mover el servidor gráfico, lo tienes dificil para mover virtualbox
<ilpollo> ya verificamos que no tiene nada que ver la version jdk
<ilpollo> si no los aplets o algo parecido
<mimecar> ilpollo: que plugin tienes puesto en firefox de Java
<ilpollo> no los admite
<luchus> humm...  gracias de todos modos vere que encuentro
<ilpollo> cuando vamos a la pagina de java para verificar la version no deja ingresar los plug ins
<mimecar> ilpollo: el plugin para firefox está en el repositorio
<mimecar> no tiene relación con la página de Oracle
<ilpollo> entiendo
<ilpollo> todos los repositorios estan activos
<mimecar> y el archivo .bin no lo has instalado
<ilpollo> mime
<ilpollo> si lo instale
<mimecar> ....
<ilpollo> recien me ayudaron y quedo instalado
<mimecar> java -v dice que no lo has instalado o no lo estas usando
<ilpollo> .......
<mimecar> dime que plugins has puesto para usar java en el navegador
<mimecar> (todos no es una respuesta)
<ilpollo> en synaptics dejame que entre y te digo
<ilpollo> x....
<ilpollo> next , icedtea
<ilpollo> java web start
<ilpollo> y cacao
<mimecar> next es un plugin?
<EagleScreen> seguis con la movida de buho21.com ?
<ilpollo> si ya se que da dolor de cabeza pero no quiero que me gane
<ilpollo> icedtea-next
<ilpollo> una pregunta al margen de los plugs que tenga no tendra nada que ver con extension cuando ingreso a la plataforma java de buho ?
<ilpollo> http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp
<ilpollo> jsp?
<mimecar> eso es la tecnología que usa el servidor
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> por lo menos ya se sabe que no tiene nada que ver la version de java
<mimecar> la página de test de Java te funciona ahora?
<ilpollo> xine plug in y gxine starter plpug in tambien esta instalado
<EagleScreen> yo creo que buho21 necesita la version privativa de Java de Oracle/Sun
<EagleScreen> icedtea se cualga en esa pagina
<ilpollo> puede ser
<ilpollo> hay referencias de eso
<ilpollo> no funciona
<ilpollo> voy a fijarme si estan bien habilitadas las opciones de firefoz
<ilpollo> firefoz
<ilpollo> si funciona la pagina de java
<ilpollo> lo detecta
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: quiza si te instalas OpenSUSE e instalas java 6u30 con los RPM que Oracle pone a tu disposición, te funcione la dichosa página
<ilpollo> no estaria mal
<ilpollo> lo unico que quiero probar es porque
<ilpollo> no aparece en complementos de firefox java (tm) platform
<ilpollo> cuando lo quiero buscar para instalarlo no aparece
<ilpollo> y con esa nombre siempre abria el juego
<ilpollo> lo voy a tratar de buscar para ver si lo puedo instalar en firefox
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres buscar?
<EagleScreen> el complemento java para firefox
<mimecar> para la versión libre, la de Oracle...?
<EagleScreen> era distribuido por sub-java6-plugin, ahora esta prohibida su distribucion por Oracle, asi que quiza tambien desaparezca del reppsitorio partner, ahora se puede usar la version libre que es icedtea-plugin pero no será compatible con el 100% de las páginas, aplicaciones o applets
<mimecar> EagleScreen: ubuntu quitará la versión de oracle en un futuro
<ilpollo> ya estan instalados todos los plug ins de firefox ya lo corrobore
<mimecar> ilpollo: podrás en todo caso usar una versión del plugin de Java
<mimecar> si tienes puestas varias te dará problemas
<omikron4> yo creo que oracle aun no quito el java.. de hecho yo lo tengo en ubuntu11.10
<ilpollo> perfecto
<ilpollo> pero no se cual es la version que tengo que descartar para que la que quede funcione
<mimecar> si usas openjdk, necesitas icedetea...
<ilpollo> si ustedes me dicen cual dejo borro las demas
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> segun los tutoriales jre no se utiliza mas
<ilpollo> simplemente open jdk
<mimecar> JRE es la máquina de Java
<ilpollo> la desinstalo ?
<mimecar> según tu sistema solo tienes puesta openjdk
<EagleScreen> mimecar: yo no veo los paquetes para oneiric
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/ibgVVjzT
<ilpollo> eso es firefox
<mimecar> ilpollo: no funciona el enlace
<ilpollo> perdon
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/ibgVVjzT
<ilpollo> ahora ?
<mimecar> tal como tienes el sistema ahora, te funciona el test de la web de Java?
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: parece que icedtea gestiona java
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> recien acabo de probar y si lo reconoce
<mimecar> entra en la web de buho
<EagleScreen> claro lo que pasa que la implementacion libre del plugin de java(icedtea= puede no ser compatible con todos los sitios web
<mimecar> y haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vea el error
<EagleScreen> si eso seria de ayuda
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> donde la pago ?
<mimecar> en imagebin o imagehack
<EagleScreen> mimecar: sun-java6 dejo se distribuyó por ultima vez en natty segun estoy viendo
<mimecar> está con la 10.04
<EagleScreen> y esta en version 6u26
<EagleScreen> quiza las versiones mayores que la 6u26 ya no les permitan distribuirlas
<ilpollo> http://mamalibre.no-ip.org:8080/Pantallazo-1.png
<mimecar> ilpollo: si la subes donde quieres, para que preguntas?
<ilpollo> es lo que me diste
<ilpollo> imagebin
<mimecar> mamalibre.no-ip ?
<EagleScreen> es exactamente lo mismo que me pasa a mi, se cualga el navegador y no sale nada
<ilpollo> ajajaja
<ilpollo> perdon esto es nuevo para mi
<ilpollo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/pantallazo1hvj.png/
<ilpollo> ahora ?
<fosco_> el mamalibre ese no era un user que venía por aquí hace tiempo?
<ilpollo> si se fijan en el sector izquierdo inferior dice que el subprograma no se inicio
<mimecar> no le gustará tu openjdk
<ilpollo> parece
<ilpollo> le voy a cambiar el nombre para ver si me deja entrar
<ilpollo> ......
<mimecar> cambiar el nombre?
<ilpollo> para que no me identifique ......
<ilpollo> quise restarle importancia
<mimecar> también puede ser que openjdk no tiene las librerías que necesita
<ilpollo> jejeje
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> voy a synaptics a ver si encuenrto mas librerias de open jdk
<EagleScreen> ya pero el sun-java6-plugin tampoco le gustaba no?
<ilpollo> no le gustaba nadaa
<ilpollo> tengo unos cuantos plug ins mas en synaptics
<omikron4> es que el tema linux es como cuando sudafrica tenia el apartheid.. negros no... parece que digan.. linux no.. pues lo que hago es ni acercarme por esos sitios. no se si lo que pretenden es que te instales uno de pago para poder entrar en esos sitios.. pues que les den!
<ilpollo> puedo probar de cargarlos
<ilpollo> es una gran verdada
<ilpollo> pero generalmente estos sitios subsisten hay otros que no duran ni un semenstre
<ilpollo> puedo probar de cargar los plugs que quedan
<omikron4> pues por mi parte.. que se pongan de nuevo en la red antigua de telefonica, que ya no me acuerdo como se llama. porque en el tema internet.. si no hay sitio pues ni me molesto en entrar.. es como cuando compras algo, como una camara o tarjeta de sonido.. soporte para windows y mac.. como si lo que te estuvieran vendiendo sea el software y no el hardware
<ilpollo> y en eu me sale mas caro ir una ves por semana a jugar a algun bar a esto que comprarme un pase libre por un año
<ilpollo> ni hablar de salud , porque tambien viene acompañado de unas cañas
<omikron4> luego la excusa.. es que windows esta mas extendido.. y el mac? tambien.. esta mas extendido que ubuntu? por favor!!! ahi solo se el interes
<ilpollo> estamos deacuerdo
<ilpollo> por cierto mime
<ilpollo> eso es lo unico que pasa cuando ingreso a la plataforma
<ilpollo> se queda vacia y no se ejecuta nada
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: me estoy instalando la version de oracle, ver q me sale cuando entro
<ilpollo> o k
<ilpollo> es la que yo tengo
<ilpollo> yo tengo la version de 32 bits
<gusan0r> alguno uso linphone ?
<gusan0r> como hago por consola para hacer una llamada de prueba a un numero de argentina ?
<ilpollo> argentina es
<ilpollo> 54+caracteristica+numero
<ilpollo> caracteristica sin el 0
<ilpollo> adelante
<gusan0r> ilpollo: a con razon
<gusan0r> sin los 0
<gusan0r> joya ahí pruebo
<ilpollo> todo bien
<ilpollo> y no probaste skype ?
<EagleScreen> al instalar los paquetes sun-java6 es como si no tuviera el plugin instalado
<ilpollo> aja
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> tenes q instalarlo manualmente
<ilpollo> en synaptics hay 200 plugs
<ilpollo> y tampoco ninguno sirve
<gusan0r> ilpollo: no XD
<ilpollo> pudiste ?
<EagleScreen> es decir, creoq ue el paquete sun-java6-plugin de natty no está instalando el plugin en relaidad
<ilpollo> claro
<ilpollo> por eso hay varios huecos en este tema
<ilpollo> al margen que yo no tengo idea , no se si esta bien organzada la info
<EagleScreen> que extraño
<ilpollo> imagate para mi que lo mas problematico que hice en ubuntu fue instalar unos codecs de video
<ilpollo> pero bueno asi se aprende .. tambien
<ilpollo> encima todas las esplicaciones de como habilitar java estan para windows
<ilpollo> no hay nada para linux
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar el Java de Oracle
<mimecar> te servirá esa solución durante un tiempo
<gusan0r> ilpollo: no me funciono XD
<ilpollo> lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> ilpollo: no es lo que dice java -v
<ilpollo> es el que me ayudaron a instalar
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: en la pagina de oracle hay unas instrucciones bastante claras sobre como habilitarlo en  linux
<ilpollo> entonces no tengo idea como compilan la info
<gusan0r> hay algun colombiano en la sala?
<gusan0r> tengo una duda
<ilpollo> quieren que lo probemos una sola ves mas ?
<ilpollo> lo tengo al archivo
<EagleScreen> cual el .bin?
<ilpollo> si
<EagleScreen> vale pero antes de eso
<ilpollo> decime
<mimecar> Some Linux distributions, such as Ubuntu, are not RPM-based. For these Linux systems, you must manually install the Java platform by using a self-extracting binary file.
<EagleScreen> si ahora abres firefox y miras los plugins que tiene, hay alguno de java, de icedtea o de openjdk?
<mimecar> eso es lo que has hecho?
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> mime
<mimecar> instalación del plugin para firefox (en la misma página) http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/manual-plugin-install-linux-136395.html
<ilpollo> me fijo ahora mismo
<ilpollo> en plag ins ahora solo me figura icedtea
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: tienes que aliminarlo primero
<EagleScreen> eliminarlo
<ilpollo> iced tea
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> ya mismo lo elimino
<EagleScreen> desinstala el paquete icedtea-plugin y similares
<ilpollo> demen un segundo que se colgo la maquina
<ilpollo> ya mismo lo desinstalo
<ilpollo> que mas desinstalo ?
<ilpollo> tengo open jdk
<ilpollo> java (tm) plug in
<EagleScreen> yo creo que con que no figure el plugin el en firefox es suficiente
<ilpollo> ok
<EagleScreen> te sale eso en el firefox? openjdk y javatm pugin?
<ilpollo> esta eliminado
<ilpollo> no
<EagleScreen> son dos distintos o son el mismo?
<ilpollo> eso me sale
<ilpollo> en centro de software
<ilpollo> ya los desinstale
<ilpollo> al igual que en firefox
<EagleScreen> ah tu comprueba en Firefox -> Plugins
<ilpollo> ya comprobe y los elimine
<EagleScreen> y q este limpio d ejavas
<ilpollo> ya esta limpio de javas firefoz
<ilpollo> firefox
<EagleScreen> ok
<ilpollo> me quedan algunos java en centro de softwatre
<ilpollo> si queres elimino todo
<EagleScreen> ahora localliza el archivo jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin
<ilpollo> home/nahuel
<ilpollo> ahi esta
<EagleScreen> ok abrete un terminal y situate ahi
<cossier> ilpollo: es para tener java o para quitarlo
<ilpollo> listo
<ilpollo> un segundo cossier que estamos hace 3 horas con esto
<ilpollo> estoy
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: hazte root: sudo su
<EagleScreen> y emtes las password
<cossier> lo digo porque yo tuve que instalar el icedtea-plugin que me rehabilitaba de nuevo el java
<ilpollo> esta
<ilpollo> listo
<EagleScreen> ve a /opt: cd /opt
 * ilpollo dice que no es un directorio ?
<EagleScreen> entonces lo creas primero: mkdir /opt
<EagleScreen> y luego: cd /opt
<cousteau> ¿cómo no va a existir /opt?  mira que se me hace raro...
<ilpollo> ahora dice que el fichero ya existe
<cossier> raro raro !!
<ilpollo> ajajaja
<cousteau> ya me parecía...
<ilpollo> muy raro
<EagleScreen> cd /opt
<EagleScreen> no olvides la barrita /
<ilpollo> cd /opt
<cousteau> mi /opt está vacío, pero existe
<ilpollo> ahora si
<EagleScreen> esta vacio? ok
<ilpollo> estoy en opt
<EagleScreen> asi debe estar
<ilpollo> si
<ilpollo> listo
<EagleScreen> un seg.
<ilpollo> cuando quieras
<EagleScreen> crea un directori java: mkdir java
<ilpollo> escribo eso en terminal ?
<ilpollo> dice que ya existe
<EagleScreen> si existe, borralo y vuelvelo a crear: rm -rf java; mkdir java
<ilpollo> ok copie y pegue
<ilpollo> pero no salio ninguna info
<ilpollo> como resultado
<ilpollo> listo
<EagleScreen> es normal
<ilpollo> perfecto
<EagleScreen> copemos el instalador a ese direcotrio: cp /home/nahuel/jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin /opt/java/
<EagleScreen> joe que mal que escribo
<ilpollo> copio y pego ?
<ilpollo> me dice que no existe el fichero o el directorio
<ilpollo> .......
<dei-servidor> problema con servidor proxy ayuda
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: existe /home/nahuel/jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin ?
<ilpollo> dice que no
<ilpollo> no lo habiamos creado =
<ilpollo> ?
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: es la ruta al archivo que te bajaste, el jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin
<ilpollo> si es la misma
<EagleScreen> donde eata ese archivo? comprueba que este ahi
<ilpollo> como te dije esta en home/nahuel
<ilpollo> lo estoy viendo
<ilpollo> graficamente
<ilpollo> haaa
<ilpollo> u nsegundo
<ilpollo> perdon perdon
<ilpollo> es jdk
<ilpollo> mil perdones
<ilpollo> no es jre
<EagleScreen> con que te instales el jre seria suficiente
<ilpollo> ok
<EagleScreen> bajatelo de aqui http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=58116
<EagleScreen> el jre
<ilpollo> ya mismo
<EagleScreen> el jdk es para programadores de java
<ilpollo> 10 segundos
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> listo ya lo pegue en home/nahuel
<ilpollo> repito los ultimos pasos
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: no solo lo de copiarlo a /opt/java
<EagleScreen>  cp /home/nahuel/jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin /opt/java/
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> ahora cargo eso
<EagleScreen> si
<ilpollo> dice que no se puede efectuar stat ... no existe el fichero
<ilpollo> no entiendo
<EagleScreen> termino de descargarse?
<ilpollo> si
<ilpollo> ya tengo el archivo en home/nahuel
<ilpollo> pero cuando puse el ultimo comando no lo encontro
<EagleScreen> se llama igual tu fichero ?
<EagleScreen> jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin
<ilpollo> jre-6u30-linux-i586-rpm
<ilpollo> rpm
<ilpollo> carajo
<ilpollo> perdon
<EagleScreen> dbe ser el .bin
<EagleScreen> baja el .bin
<EagleScreen> el que se llama jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin
<ilpollo> ok
<EagleScreen> para instalar un rpm hay que usar opensuse o fedora
<ilpollo> perdona pero el link que me pasaste me baja ese archivo
<ilpollo> rpm
<ilpollo> no bin
<EagleScreen> lo siento
<EagleScreen> lo copie del .bin!
<ilpollo> no hay problema
<ilpollo> aca tengo uno que pasa 80 megas que es bin puede ser ese ?
<ilpollo> o es de 20 megas
<ilpollo> ?
<ilpollo> desde la pagina de oracle
<ilpollo> nada que ver es java se
<EagleScreen> son 20-21 M
<cossier> acabo de cliquear y si es .rpm.bin !!
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> era ese
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> la versión para ubuntu es un .tar.gz
<EagleScreen> el mio se llama exactamente asi: jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin
<ilpollo> me fijo en descargas porque deje la copia
<mimecar> no se que página de Oracle estáis usando
<ilpollo> es la que me pasaste
<EagleScreen> lo baje de aqui http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=58117
<ilpollo> jre-6u30-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<ilpollo> se esta bajando
<mimecar> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre-6u30-download-1377142.html
<ilpollo> ahora si es bin
<mimecar> Some Linux distributions, such as Ubuntu, are not RPM-based. For these Linux systems, you must manually install the Java platform by using a self-extracting binary file.
<mimecar> ilpollo: la versión para RPM no te sirve
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> por eso bajamos bin
<ilpollo> ya esta listo eagle
<mimecar> ..
<mimecar> en la página para linux todos los archivos son .bin
<ilpollo> esta bien ?
<mimecar> rpm.bin no te sirve
<ilpollo> por eso
<EagleScreen> copialo a /opt/java
<ilpollo> solamente bin
<ilpollo> ok
<EagleScreen>  cp /home/nahuel/jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin /opt/java/
<ilpollo> bien no salto ningun error
<EagleScreen> entra en java: cd /opt/java
<ilpollo> entre
<EagleScreen> da permiso de ejecucion al archivo: chmod +x jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin
<ilpollo> listo
<EagleScreen> ejecutalo: ./jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin
<ilpollo> perfecto instalo todo
<EagleScreen> compruebalo con ls
<ilpollo> sos un crack viejo
<ilpollo> ls que mas ?
<ilpollo> jre1.6.0_30  jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin
<ilpollo> perfecto
<EagleScreen> ahora hayq ue configurar un enlace simbolico para que firefoz vea el plugin
<ilpollo> .....
<ilpollo> ok
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: estoy en el trabajo y me tengo que ir
<ilpollo> ok
<EagleScreen> si quieres que te ayude ma starde, me paso por este chat dentro de media hora o asi
<ilpollo> dale quedamos aqui
<ilpollo> y espero
<ilpollo> mil gracias viejo
<EagleScreen> hasta luego
<EagleScreen> luego te veo
<ilpollo> tremenda ayuda
<ilpollo> dale nos vemos mas tarde
<ilpollo> te agradesco de nuevo
<LoboMatico> whois LoboMatico
<cossier> LoboMatico: te falta la barra /whois
<LoboMatico> ok, gracias
<LoboMatico> me pueden decir donde encuentro un manula irc?
<cossier> LoboMatico: en irc-hispano.com creo habia uno
<LoboMatico> bien, lo revisaré
<cossier> LoboMatico: es irc-hispano.es
<cossier> LoboMatico: http://www.irc-hispano.es/descargas/manuales
<LoboMatico> perfecto, ya ingrese, disculpen que recien inicio con el irc
<cossier> LoboMatico: si pones /help tienes mas informacion
<LoboMatico> saben si aca tambien se puede hablar de OpenSuse?
<cossier> LoboMatico: no
<LoboMatico> algun canal para ello?
<dei-servidor> ayuda para instalar servidor proxy squid porfavor
<mimecar> en su web dirán si tiene canal de irc
<dei-servidor> conmigo mimecar ?
<mimecar> dei-servidor: no
<cossier> LoboMatico: /join #opensuse-es
<cossier> LoboMatico: o si sabes ingles /join #suse
<LoboMatico> gracias, son un buen grupo
<cossier> ilpollo: he encontrado esto quizas te interese http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/IcedTea-Web#Plugin
<ilpollo> mil gracias cossier
<ilpollo> vos decis que apate de jre hay que instalar este plug ?
<cossier> ilpollo: depende de si el firefox lo detecta o no
<ilpollo> no lo detecta todavia
<ilpollo>  lo busque y no aparece
<cossier> ilpollo: es para programar en java ?
<ilpollo> o sea no existe ningun plug en firefox cuando lo tratode buscar con contenido java
<ilpollo> no simplemente para hacer funcionar una plataforma
<ilpollo> de una pagina que se llama buho21.com
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: ya estoy aqui
<cossier> ilpollo: mmmm parece que se queda pillado
<ilpollo> que suerte tenes cerca el trabajo de tu casa
<EagleScreen> pues si muy cerca
<ilpollo> felicitaciones
<cossier> ilpollo: tiene que ser la 6.30 !!
<ilpollo> terminamos creo que en un link simbolico
<ilpollo> si esa instalamos cossier 6.30
<EagleScreen> a ver que hicisteis en mi ausencia
<ilpollo> nada
<ilpollo> jejejej
<ilpollo> espere porque teniamos la ruta empezada
<EagleScreen> ah
<EagleScreen> ok
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: comprueba que tienes este directorio: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<EagleScreen> y mira si hay algo dentro
<EagleScreen> por ejemplo.. el plugin del flash
<ilpollo> en terminal dice que es un directorio
<ilpollo> me fijo graficamente
<ilpollo> ?
<ilpollo> no tiene nada
<EagleScreen> nada ?
<ilpollo> un plug in de flash
<ilpollo> y otro de xine
<EagleScreen> osea q si hay cosas
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> pero no de java
<EagleScreen> ok eso es porque efectivamente ese es el directorio que Firefox esta usando para almacenar los plugins
<EagleScreen> tenemos que colocar ahi el plugin de java
<ilpollo> deacuerdo
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> que comandos utilizo ?
<cossier> en firefox 9 plugins me sale como enlace a firefox/addons-plugins
<EagleScreen> ingresa en el directorio d elos plugins: cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<ilpollo> tengo la misma version de firefox
<ilpollo> estoy
<EagleScreen> ahora creamos el enlace simbólico: ln -s /opt/java/jre1.6.0_30/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so
<EagleScreen> comprueba que esta creado y que apunta a donde debe con: ls -l
<ilpollo> permiso denegado
<cossier> ilpollo: con sudo
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> perfecto ahora no dio error
<ilpollo> pero no salio ninguna info
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/XpVfX1qf
<ilpollo> ahora si
<ilpollo> ese es el paste
<ilpollo> parece como si lo hubiese caragado
<ilpollo> o sea ahora java esta con los otros dos plugs
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: cierra Firefox, abrelo y a ver si ves el plugin en la lista de plugins
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> no esta
<ilpollo> no figura
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: ya a mi tampoco me figura
<ilpollo> que raro porque en terminal aparece como si estuviese con los otros dos plugs
<ilpollo> ok
<EagleScreen> pero tendria que figurar
<ilpollo> asi es
<EagleScreen> curioso
<ilpollo> en la carpeta de firefox esta el plug
<EagleScreen> quiza sea por el mismo motivo que no figuraba al instalar el paquete sun-java6-plugin
<EagleScreen> que pasa con java?
<ilpollo> es tremendo
<ilpollo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/576/pantallazo1j.png/
<ilpollo> ahora cuando trato de ingresar queda asi
<EagleScreen> claro eso sale cuando java no esta instalado
<ilpollo> muy raro
<EagleScreen> ahora esta instalado pero no esta funcionando
<EagleScreen> es como si no estuviera instalado
<ilpollo> tendra algo que ver icedtea que recomendo cossier?
<cossier> ilpollo: a mi me sucedio que me desparecio con icedtea-plugin volvio
<ilpollo> eagle :http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/IcedTea-Web#Plugin
<ilpollo> pero vos podes entrar al juego o no ?
<cossier> ilpollo: puedes instalarlo desde los repos
<cossier> ilpollo: lo probe y se queda pillado
<ilpollo> si pero lo desinsttalamos
<ilpollo> o sea que no funciona ?
<cossier> a mi no
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> a nadie
<ilpollo> de todo el mundo que ha probado a nadiem le funciono
<ilpollo> con icedtea
<EagleScreen> la pagina que ilpollo quiere no va con icedtea
<cossier> el java que tengo es la 6.20 o algo asi ahora lo miro
<EagleScreen> y el java de oracle no va, sin más
<ilpollo> asi es
<cossier> es problable me pone 1.6.0_50
<ilpollo> esa es la version de icedtea ?
<cossier> pero no se que jre usa si el de sun o el de openjdk
<cossier> si
<ilpollo> ni idea
<ilpollo> lo que se es que tenemos la ultima version instalada de java
<ilpollo> y en la pagina dice que hay que actualizarlo, y no es asi
<ilpollo> ya no tiene que ver con la version de java
<ilpollo> porque tenemos la ultima
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: es posible que con el chrome te funcione el java
<EagleScreen> o el chromiun
<ilpollo> queres que lo pruebe en chromiun ?
<EagleScreen> si
<EagleScreen> a mi ve funciona
<ilpollo> me dice que el complementeo java necesita mi permiso para ejecutarse
<EagleScreen> aha dale permiso
<ilpollo> como ?
<ilpollo> increiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<EagleScreen> ilpollo: te ha funcionado en Chrome?
<ilpollo> eagle
<ilpollo> felicitaciones
<cossier> ilpollo: te has emocionado !!!!
<ilpollo> impresionante
<ilpollo> hace 2 semanas que no se podia resolver esto
<ilpollo> hayque hacer un rankin o algo
<ilpollo> para la gente con mas paciencia
<ilpollo> se lo han ganado con creces
<EagleScreen> jajaja
<ilpollo> lo de ustedes es fabuloso
<ilpollo> pregunta a quien quieras cuanto tiempo estuvimos para arreglar esto
<ilpollo> no se puede creer
<ilpollo> mil gracias
<ilpollo> si quieren podemos compartir la cuenta
<ilpollo> yo no la utilizo mucho
<EagleScreen> no suelo jugar a esas cosas
<ilpollo> bueno pero me siento en deuda
<ilpollo> sobre todo por lo paciente que han sido
<ilpollo> aparte aprendi muchisimo
<ilpollo> este chat es un oasis en el medio del oceano
<xdxd> ii
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-21
<arielsanflo> hay alguna manera de pasar a ubuntu 13.04
<punkmexic> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola! quisiera saber si me pueden dar una mano. despues de reinstalar nvidia-current, no tengo unity, y este es el error que me da al correr unity de la terminal: Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
 * xoan buenas
<rbndj8> buenas me pueden decir como configurar office 365 outlook en evolution
<rbndj8> buenas alguien me puede ayudar
<rbndj8> como configurar office 365 outlook en evolution
<Ocsi_> la revolucion esta en marcha
<gatusso> Que permiso  "chmod" puedo ponerle a una carpeta para que no la puedan copiar a otro lado ? osea solo entrar y guardar pero no coparla
<sw2band> .
<[CaBeTuX]> hola gente!
<[CaBeTuX]> consulta rapida...
<[CaBeTuX]> tengo 10 servidores ubuntu, puedo instalar un ldap y por medio de "grupos" en el LDAP (openldap por ej) otorgar permisos para que se loguee en 5 servidores y en los otros 5 no?
<[CaBeTuX]> mediante pam
<[CaBeTuX]> por ej
<JoseeAntonioR>  hola hola! quisiera saber si me pueden dar una mano. despues de reinstalar nvidia-current, no tengo unity, y este es el error que me da al correr unity de la terminal: Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<zerick> Oigan, alguien sabe como hacer que los iconos de Unity salten, asi como lo hace en OSX ?
<rdos> zerick creo que tienes que instalar una aplicacion tipo dock. busca en el centro de software
<zerick> rdos: Intentaré, gracias.
<rdos> ok
<pinita> hola
<pinita> buenas
<pinita> alguien sabe que tema es importante para escribir un libro en software libre?
<pinita> Alguien sabe que tema es importante para escribir un libro en software libre?
<GridCube> !ot | pinita
<kubot> pinita: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<pinita> ah ok gracias
<pinita> otra pregunta de ubuntu si puedo preguntar?
<pinita> quiero simular windows en mi ubuntu; que me recomiendan?
<GridCube> !wine | pinita
<kubot> pinita: Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<GridCube> !virtualbox | pinita
<kubot> pinita: VirtualBox es una maquina virtual que permite instalar otros SO, como Windows, sin alterar tu maquina. Puedes instalarlo desde los repositorios o conseguirlo (con soporte USB) en http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads .
<pinita> ah gracias muy amable
<GridCube> de nada
<pinita> Osea quiero instalar windows xp pero dentro de ubuntu, podria usar virtualbox?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> u otras
<GridCube> !qemu
<kubot> qemu es un emulador que puedes usar para correr otro sistema operativo - ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<GridCube> !vmware
<kubot> VMWare no está disponible en los repositorios de Ubuntu. Considera usar !QEmu o !VirtualBox como alternativas. Instrucciones para instalar VMWare a mano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<pinita> alguien sabe como hago para poder ver la tarjeta micro sd ? no la puedo ver en mi maquina
<GridCube> pinita, deberia montarse automaticamente, revisa que este bien tu lectora
<pinita> no la monta
<pinita> me puedes ayudar por favor gracias?
<pinita> como me conecto a la red desde una maquina virtual ?
<pinita> instale una maquina virtual de windows xp; pero no me conecta a lared
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-22
<abdulaziz_> buenas noches a todos
<abdulaziz_> que hay para todos
<abdulaziz_> me gustaria si me pueden colaborar y saber sus experiencias
<abdulaziz_> en una dell xps 600 estacion
<abdulaziz_> amigos donde estan
<NaN123> ??
<abdulaziz_> me gustaria si me pueden colaborar y saber sus experiencias
<abdulaziz_>  en una dell xps 600 estacion
<abdulaziz_> tiene tarjeta de sonido 5.1
<abdulaziz_> de video nvidia 6800
<abdulaziz_> y una inalambrica
<abdulaziz_> sus experiencias
<abdulaziz_> hola
 * xoan buenas
<^TxuS^> wenas tardes
 * ^TxuS^ is away: Estoy ocupado
<xenmax> hola
<xenmax> es posible ejecutar windows desde ubuntu? En mi caso me gustaría ejecutar el sistema windows que tengo instalado en una de mis particiones.
<GridCube> !wine | xenmax
<kubot> xenmax: Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<GridCube> !vbox | xenmax
<kubot> xenmax: VirtualBox es una maquina virtual que permite instalar otros SO, como Windows, sin alterar tu maquina. Puedes instalarlo desde los repositorios o conseguirlo (con soporte USB) en http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads .
<xenmax> GridCube:  gracias, pero me parece q virtualbox me permite instalar windows y ejecutarlo, lo q yo quiero es ejecutar un windows YA instalado
<dzup> este canal se vuelve cada dia mas raro
<xenmax> dzup:  por ?
<dzup> dame una buena razon
<xenmax> una buena razón para qué ?
<dzup> para correr tu windows particion desde ubuntu
<xenmax> la razón es que necesito acceder a datos de windows y programas de windows,
<xenmax> y al mismo tiempo tengo software que solo puede correr en ubuntu
<xenmax> y quiero acostumbrarme a trabajar en ubuntu siempre
<mundonet> hola
<mundonet> me podrian ayudar
<mundonet> tengo un problema con mi trajeta grafica es una nvidia fx5500
<dzup> como que datos y que programas?
<mundonet> instalacion del driver privativo
<xenmax> como gnuradio
<xenmax> y matlab
<xenmax> por ejemplo
<mundonet> si
<mundonet> lo instalo y me dice que tengo que reiniciar el servidor x
<mundonet> como root
<dzup> xenmax, yo pense que eran programas de la nasa o el rover curiosity en marte, hombre matlan y gnuradio tambien estan en linux
<xenmax> dzup:
<xenmax> no puede ser
<xenmax> no es la misma versión
<xenmax> si te digo q necesito la versión de matlab de windows es por algo
<xenmax> si lo único q te vas a dedicar es a incordiar sin aportar nada mejor cállate
<xenmax> porque parece que no tienes ni p... idea
<xangua> si yo fuera op ya estarías fuera :) mejor cambia esa actitud
<xenmax> no he insultado a nadie
<mundonet> alguin sabe de alguna documentacion para instalar un driver nvidia privativo paso a paso por favor
<dzup> podrias hacer una imagen del windows tipo virtualbox y ejecutarlo desde un "archivo" tipo virtualbox, pero igual tu windows cuando instalo utilizo driver y cosas que virtualbox no tiene , virtualbox tiene su propio sistema de drivers, entonces ejecutar una particion existente desde linux o desde windows-linux o de un mac -> particion windows y mezclas de ese tpo solo se podran dar en 50 años cuando la version de nuestra "matrix" llegue a desarrollarse t
<dzup> an sotisficada como la esperas.
<mundonet> ya que soy nuevo en esto
<xenmax> sin comentarios
<mundonet> hola
<dzup> bootear una pc directo a una paritcion cualquiera requiere un BIOS ejecute cosas y te de cosas, un virtulbox ejecuta un BIOS virtual con sus propios drivers y cosas, entonces bootear un windowsdesde una particion desde dentro de un linux/mac/bsd/y inclusibe un mismo windows diferente version ...por ejemplo win xp bootear una tipo vista es practicamente imposible.
<mundonet> y instalar un driver nvidia tambien es imposible??
<xenmax> mundonet:
<xenmax> hace poco tuve que hacer eso
<dzup> a menos que te creasun tipo de archivo viertualbox con una copia del estado original de tu sistemaoperativo, etc, pero de cualquier forma la matrix de nuestr vida no a llegado aun a ese nivel de desarrollo
<xenmax> siento decirte que no recuerdo la web pero tenías que escribir dos o tres comandos
<dzup> iluminame
<xenmax> busca "install nvidia drivers ubuntu"
<xenmax> dzup:  paso de ti, sigue en tu Matrix ;-)
<mundonet> ok gracias
<mundonet> sigan discutiendo
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Exio> !paciencia xenmax
<kubot> xenmax: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<dzup> pues al menos no te sabria resolver la disneylandia que leiste, pero al instalar un sistema operativoutiliza cosita que ni zen ni virtualbox te dejarian bootear au directamente con algun tipo de bootloader, pero igual si sabes dime que aun no se amigo.
<mundonet> gracias xangua
<guampa> xenmax: si se puede usar una particion para un disco de Vbox, si es eso lo que preguntabas
<guampa> podes levantar cualquier OS instalado tanto en una particion como en cualquier disp de bloque
<dzup> guampa, el quiere bootear una partiscion de su propio disco duro ya instalada de un windows, desde otra particion de *linux
<guampa> si lo quiere bootear en virtualbox, pues se puedo eso es lo que digo
<guampa> *puede
<guampa> lo que si en el caso especifico de windows, vas a tener que hacer un nuevo perfil de hardware
<xenmax> sí se peude
<xenmax> acabo de comprobarlo
<xenmax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719390
<guampa> porque el hw que expone vbox es otro distinto al de la maquina fisica obviamente
<dzup> pues yo quisiera saber como le hago que tengo una particion de windows 7 con unos drivers de una camara que nomas no jalan desde wine o virtualbox y desde windows si.
<guampa> creo que tenes que en la config de disp usb habilitar el passthrough de la camara
<guampa> desde la configuracion de la VM
<xenmax> concretamente lo  que quería es esto: http://www.qc4blog.com/?p=483
<xenmax> para que veas que no te guardo rencor dzup
<dzup> entonces bootear mi windows desde mi linux y que se use como windows, eso si que me iluminiaria mi vida
<xenmax> ahí tienes el link
<guampa> dzup: y si mal no recuerdo se puede directo desde un menu cuando tenes la VM en modo ventana
<xenmax> a pesar del millón de gilipolleces que me has soltado
<guampa> bueh
<xenmax> mira aquí: http://www.qc4blog.com/?p=483
<dzup> xenmax, tranquilo yo tambien ando aprendiendo, shh, deja leo
<xenmax> jaja
<xenmax> venga
<xenmax> al final terminamos hasta de amigo ;)
<xenmax> *s
<dzup> eso es virtualbox, hombre en que quedamos?
<xangua> al final podrás acostumbrarte a usar ubuntu siempre...usando windows :)
<xenmax> sí, dzup
<xenmax> pero eso es virtual box utilizado para iniciar una partición de windows
<xenmax> lee el título "start installed Windows Vista from Linux using VirtualBox"
<dzup> tu dijiste ..."como puedo bootear otra PARTICION en mi DISCO DURO con una version de WINDOWS desde mi LINUX ya booteado ..." <--
<xenmax> eso es
<xenmax> pues con virtual box seleccionado esa partición como te pone ahí...
<dzup> bha dejame leo el articulo completo
<dzup> por eso, estas creando una particion de windows en un virtualbox, eso ya le habia dicho, pero de que corra?
<xenmax> no...
 * ^TxuS^ is away: Estoy ocupado
<xenmax> no estás creando una partición de windows en virtual box, estás usando una partición ya creada
<xenmax> no sabes leer ?
<dzup> lo que ando haciendo es probar, aguanta pues dame chanza de elaborar una idea.
<dzup> si trabaja te voy a recomendar bajo el status de "powa"
<dzup> ...pero donde no bootee mi grub el windows 7, voy a cazar tu alma hasta el fin de los siglos.
<xenmax> estás más quemado que el barco de chankete men...
<dzup> chankete?
<dzup> eque llegue al 7. AT THIS POINT, I MUST GIVE AN IMPORTANT WARNING   y mejor dije, si ando agusto asi, para que quiero incomodarme hacer todo eso, mejor cuentame como te fue xenmax ?
<dzup> xenmax, sabes que es importante leer y investigar antes de ealizar intrepida operacion.
<dzup> As a majority of users, I bought a laptop with vista already on it. First things firts, I installed linux (debian) without even booting into windows and follow its installation process " <-- xenmax
<gabriel__> Buenas tardes. Quisiera saber si alguien conoce alguna buena página sobre curso para aprender programación gráfica en linux y acompañamiento de canciones en guitarra con videos.
<gabriel__> ya se que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra pero ya que pregunto...
<zerick> XD
<zerick> programación gráfica?
<zerick> a que te refieres?
<zerick> desarrollar apps en Gnome/KDE?
<gabriel__> zerick no se bien como se llama o que me conviene. Tengo conocimientos de programación estructurada y me interesaría poder hacer ventanitas y frontends
<zerick> gabriel__ bueno, es cuestión que revises GTK/QT
<zerick> gabriel__ que son las librerias graficas para crear cualquier tipo de aplicación
<mundonet> hola
<mundonet> alguien sabe como matar el servidor x en xubuntu??
<mundonet> como detenerlo??
<mundonet> que comando es??
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres hacerlo?
<mundonet> quiero instalar un driver
<mimecar> los drivers gráficos se pueden instalar desde ubuntu
<mundonet> es que tengo la pantalla en 800*480
<mundonet> no me funciona
<mimecar> entonces sigue las instrucciones de la página del driver
<mundonet> me dice que tengo que estar como root y configurar el xserver-nvidia
<mundonet> instalo el driver pero me dice que no esta activo ningun driver propietario
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mundonet> xubuntu 12.10
<mundonet> y mi tarjeta grafica es una nvidia fx 5500
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/97518
<mundonet> gracias
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+cerrar+servidor+gráfico
<mimecar> segundo enlace
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-23
<pedrito> hola
<pedrito> algun tutorial sobre drivers privativos nvidia como ponerlos para tener aceleracion 3d
<pedrito> en tragetas fx 5500
<pedrito> quiero instalar el ultimo driver privativo para steam
<pedrito> tengo xubuntu 12.10
<pedrito> ya he buscado y nada solo hecho aperder la instalacion
<pedrito> ya llevo 5 reinstaladas
<javierito> hey tios
<javierito> porque no funciona el convinar correspondencia en libreoffice?
<javierito> lo intento usando campo o bien el asistente y no hay manera
<javierito> xangua hola
<xangua> !hi
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<javierito> hello
<Administrador_> tras varios intentos de recuperar grub y tablaas de particiones
<Administrador_> he logrado instalar o mas bien recuperar windows 7
<Administrador_> hoy me puse a instalar ubuntu  y para mi sorpresa no aparece mi grub de ubuntu y se instal correctamente
<Administrador_> pero por otra parte x-X automaticamnte corre win7 sin problem,as
<pedrito> hola
<pedrito> hay algun tutorial sobre instalacion de drivers privativos??
<carnau> Hola, alguien sabe cómo ejecutar un comando con sudo usando otro usuario? Era algo tipo su usuario -c "netstat"
 * xoan buenas
<Itxshell> buen día como puedo entrar al bios de una SonyVaio con windows 8 para poder instalar ubuntu? Gracias...
<GridCube> !uefi
<kubot> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> Itxshell, ^
<Itxshell> si GridCube
<GridCube> lee el manual de uefi
<Itxshell> es la vaio serie E core i5
<Itxshell> ya pero no logro entrar al bios
<Itxshell> para poder arrancar desde el cd o USB
<GridCube> como te digo, no tiene bios, tiene uefi
<Itxshell>  ok pero no me permite cambiar para arrancar desde el cd
<Itxshell> arranca demasiado rapido
<buenaventura> ESCESCESCESC F2F2F2F2F2F2 F12F12F12F12
<GridCube> por lo general si mantenes apretado f8 o f11 suele mandarte al menu
<GridCube> depende de la maquina
<buenaventura> y así
<GridCube> ^ algo asi
<GridCube> con todas las F
<buenaventura> F12 en general es para elegir de dónde booteás
<Itxshell> si en esta es con F2 pero no me permite entrar
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> quitale el hd
<GridCube> asi seguro no bootea
<GridCube> P:
<lopez> si yo actualizo mi ubuntu a la última version puedo regresar de alguna forma a la que estaba antes ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> a menos que hagas un backup completo
<lopez> como lo hago ?
<GridCube> !backup
<kubot> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sisa> hi, ayuda para configurar la barra del desktop...
<fzeta> sisa: a que barra te refieres, ¿ la parte de arriba? click izquierdo sobre la barra
<lopez> gracias GridCube
<ESPARTANO> buenas tarde sala
<ESPARTANO> alguien me puede hechar un cable?
<GridCube> !alguien | ESPARTANO
<kubot> ESPARTANO: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<ESPARTANO> no entiendo que me has querido decir con eso
<ESPARTANO> ??
<ESPARTANO> que pasa que no se puede usar la palabra "alguien"??
<dzup> "alguien" no a leido el significado de preguntar
<GridCube> nada, que hagas tu pregunta ESPARTANO, no esperes que alguien en particular te responda
<ESPARTANO> a vale
<ESPARTANO> entendido
<ESPARTANO> pues haber
<ESPARTANO> mi pregunta es
<GridCube> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<ESPARTANO> tengo instalado ubuntu 12.10 en uno de mis portatiles el mas antiguo
<GridCube> :) perdon por ser tan pesado pero asi es mas facil ayudar
<ESPARTANO> y es un aris n1100 de 32 bits y con 3gb de ram
<ESPARTANO> y me va no muy bien entonces quisiera saber que puedo hacer o que aplicacion instalar para que se agilice algo mas
<GridCube> que raro, con esas specs deberia andar bien
<dzup> en que no te va bie?
<dzup> bien*
<ESPARTANO> pues mira, me va bien pero no bien del todo, lo noto algo lentooo
<ESPARTANO> me gustaria algo mas de rapidez o algo para liberar mas meoria para que me valla mas rapido
<Souchiro> usa xfce o KDE gnome3 y unity son lentos
<dzup> graficos, sonido, usb, discoduro el raton el touch, en ke?
<ESPARTANO> graficos y disco duro
<Souchiro> lo que yo entendi es que el sistema lo siente lento
<ESPARTANO> si claro
<ESPARTANO> eso es
<ESPARTANO> el sistema en general lo noto lento
<Souchiro> usa KDe o xfce como entorno grafico, como dije, unity y gnome3 son inestables y lentos
<ESPARTANO> vale
<ESPARTANO> pero soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ESPARTANO> y no se como hacer para usar kde o xfce
<dzup> ESPARTANO, sabe abrir una terminal, abrala y pones (ejecutas): sudo apt-get install lshw; sudo lshw | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us         <-le va salir una direccion web, pegala aqui.
<ESPARTANO> desconozco que es lo que tengo que ejecutar para usar eso
<ESPARTANO> he hecho eso y me dice esto:
<ESPARTANO> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<ESPARTANO> Creando árbol de dependencias
<ESPARTANO> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<ESPARTANO> lshw ya está en su versión más reciente.
<ESPARTANO> Los paquetes indicados a continuación se instalaron de forma automática y ya no son necesarios.
<ESPARTANO>   libfluidsynth1 linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic
<dzup> ESPARTANO, entonces bricate la seccion de apt-get install, solo ejecutas sudo lshw|curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us    y pegas la direccion aqui, ademas no pegues mas de 5 lineas que te ponen silencio en el canal, usas  paste o sprunge,etc
<Souchiro> o_O
<Souchiro> libfluidsynth1 linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic <-------------------- o_O
<ESPARTANO> disculpa por las lineas
<ESPARTANO> bueno entonces que mas hago?
<sec> buenas tardes
<GridCube> buenas
<sec> alguien ha picado código con la librería libpcap?
<GridCube> nope
<sec> alguien sabe algo sobre memory pool o asignación de memoría de tamaño fijo?
<sisa> hola, necesito ayuda para modificar la barra desktop si veis en la imagen: apliciacines--lugares-- sigue una barra negra, como hago desaparecer esa barra, si que hay que modificar en config pero no se como,  http://ubuntuone.com/64k2TLBDFh3qpJlRQYaSVk
<cesar_> Hola
<cesar_> porfavor alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> !ask cesar_
<kubot> cesar_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cesar_> Al tratar de arrancar me sale:
<cesar_> UBUNTU is running in Low-Graphics-mode. Your Screen, graphics card, and input devices settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<cesar_> En la opcion de arrancar en bajos graficos se queda pillado y no me hace caso.
<cesar_> Necesito recuperar los datos de mi usuario y para eso buscando segui las instrucciones de:
<cesar_> http://hpantaleev.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/recuperar-directorio-home-enc...
<cesar_> Seguí los pasos se me monto el home en una carpeta pero no podía abrir ningún archivo.
<cesar_> Entonces buscando mas pensé en quitarle la contraseña a mi usuario que me dejara actuar como un pendrive desde el live-cd.
<cesar_> Lei que entrando en la pantalla que me salia de error dando Alt+F2 entras en pront,
<cesar_> Y hice, como vi googleando:
<cesar_> sudo passwd -l cesar
<cesar_> me dice que me la desactivado
<cesar_> Trato de entrar en desde el live cd y pasa de mi.
<mimecar> !paste cesar_
<kubot> cesar_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cesar_> Trato de volver a hacer lo de desencriptar del principio y aora sin la clave no quiere.
<cesar_> vuelvo al pront del principal y sin clave no me reconoce.
<cesar_> Creo que la he liado muuuuucho, porfavor si alguno puede ayudarme, con conseguir recuperar los datos me valdría, luego formatearía y listo. Pero hay cosas que son vitales que necesito.
<cesar_> no tengo mucha idea...
<cesar_> ui sorry
<mimecar> cesar_, NUNCA pegues texto
<cesar_> NUNCA volvera a pasar
<mimecar> si tenías la partición home cifrada y has modificado la clave
<mimecar> es posible que hayas perdido todo
<cesar_> :(
<mimecar> que quites la clave a tu usuario no quiere decir que los datos hagan lo mismo
<mimecar> tendrás que poner la clave para acceder a los datos
<cesar_> pero como?
<mimecar> desde el live cd tendrás que ver como se monta un sistema cifrado
<mimecar> y poner la clave que usastes al crear la partición cifrada
<cesar_> lo he intentado
<cesar_> y no le gusta mi clave xq ai un paso que te pide la clave de sesion de usuario...
<cesar_> :s
<mimecar> como es lógico
<cesar_> ya
<mimecar> si no has modificado la partición cifrada, la clave es la que tenía tu usuario
<cesar_> claro pero para sacar la clave de montaje necesito identificar mi usuario
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> tu usuario lo sabes
<mimecar> y la clave que tenías antes de borrarla también
<cesar_> si claro
<mimecar> entonces?
<cesar_> Yo solo se recuperar asi
<cesar_> http://hpantaleev.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/recuperar-directorio-home-enc
<mimecar> http://blog.jorgeivanmeza.com/2012/10/montar-una-particion-cifrada-en-ubuntu/
<mimecar> te da errores al montarla?
<cesar_> y en el paso 4 me la piden
<cesar_> no
<mimecar> en que paso te quedas?
<cesar_> 4
<cesar_> cuando meto mi clave de usuario
<cesar_> directamente me da error
<cesar_> no me da la clave de montaje
<mimecar> has modificado de alguna forma la contraseña ?
<cesar_> si
<mimecar> no se si podrás recuperar tus datos
<cesar_> sudo passwd -l cesar
<cesar_> la e desactivado se supone...
<cesar_> y no se activarla de nuevo
<mimecar> pregunta más tarde por si alguno lo sabe
<mimecar> la próxima vez aprenderás a hacer un backup en un disco externo
<cesar_> ya
<cesar_> justo ai unos archivos muy recientes q son vitales
<cesar_> gracias de todas formas
<cesar_> Hola, ¿podeis ayudarme? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1564307/
<n-iCe> cesar_: quiéres obtener qué datos
<cesar_> mi home
<cesar_> el home de mi usuario
<cesar_> con unos documentos me valdria claro
<n-iCe> aaah fácil
<n-iCe> Tienes una usb?
<cesar_> he pensado que como lo he liado a lo mejor es mas facil arreglar el ordena q solucionar lo de las claves
<cesar_> claro
<mimecar> n-iCe, su partición está cifrada y no acepta el password
<n-iCe> Perdiste el password?
<cesar_> hice: 	sudo passwd -l cesar
<cesar_> tratando de desactivarlo...
<cesar_> y ahora no me deja entrar
<n-iCe> No puedes navegar por tus archivos? cd /home/usuario , aquí, ls -a para ver los archivos, los puedes ver?
<cesar_> no
<cesar_> estan encriptados
<cesar_> me sale solo los dos txt
<cesar_> q me dicen q estan encriptados
<n-iCe> Sabes la contraseña de la partición cifrada?
<cesar_> si
<cesar_> claro
<cesar_> pero no me se la contraseña del punto de montaje
<mimecar> como?
<n-iCe> o.O
<cesar_> ejje
<cesar_> asi lo llama en la pagina q segui...
<mimecar> el live cd no tiene contraseña
<cesar_> http://hpantaleev.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/recuperar-directorio-home-enc
<n-iCe> Mira, fácil
<cesar_> claro
<n-iCe> Con el liveCD monta la partición donde está tu home
<cesar_> yo segui esto
<n-iCe> Y entra al home, que será algo así como: cd /media/9e6325c9-1140-44b7-9d8e-614599b27e05/home/
<cesar_> si
<cesar_> eso puedo
<n-iCe> y ya entraste al directorio ecryptfs ?
<cesar_> eso tb me deja
<n-iCe> cd .ecryptfs/usuario
<cesar_> si, aora no estoy justo aciendolo
<n-iCe> Ya nadamás saca la clave del montaje
<cesar_> pero se q eso me permite
<cesar_> claro pero para sacarla...
<n-iCe> ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase .ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<cesar_> y ahi me pide el password de mi usuario
<cesar_> q como lo desactive...
<cesar_> se rie de mi
<mimecar> el live cd no tiene que usar el usuario que tenías
<cesar_> ya, pero se supone q es el password del usuario dnd estaban los datos
<mimecar> no
<n-iCe> cuando pregunte indica la contraseña de la sesión del usuario del cual queremos recuperar los datos
<cesar_> ya si asi lo hice ayer
<cesar_> pero despues de quitar esto
<cesar_> lo hice antes y me dio error
<cesar_> en 2 min lo e exo de nuevo y os digo exactamente
<cesar_> muuuuxas gracias a los dos
<cesar_> de todas formas
<n-iCe> Pera
<n-iCe> Luego crea el directorio, sudo mkdir /media/recuperado
<n-iCe> luego y pones la clave de antes sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<cesar_> ya
<cesar_> si asi lo hice ayer
<cesar_> y consegui ver los archivos
<n-iCe> Pues eso es
<n-iCe> ya nadamás lo montas y ya
<cesar_> pero no pude abrir ninguno
<cesar_> me daba error
<cesar_> cuando trataba de abrirlo
<mimecar> ahora puedes verlos si o no
<cesar_> no
<n-iCe> sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/9e6325c9-1140-44b7-9d8e-614599b27e05/home/.ecryptfs/usuario/.Private /media/decriptado
<n-iCe> lo montaste así?
<n-iCe> es un ejemplo, claro
<cesar_> si
<cesar_> exactamente como puso ela pagina q te e pasado
<cesar_> Hola
<cesar_> sige =
<cesar_> xa cousteau
<cesar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1564307/
<cesar_> tras pedirme la clave
<cesar_> y meter la clave que tenia con la sesion
<cesar_> anterior
<cesar_> me dice : Error : Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]
<cesar_> Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<mimecar> estas probando con el mismo live cd que instalastes el sistema?
<cesar_> no
<cesar_> el sistema lo instale en la 10.04
<cesar_> y lo he ido actualizando
<cesar_> ...
<cesar_> hasta que aora va x la 12.
<cesar_> q es con la q me he descargado el usb-live
<cesar_> Para si algun nuevo puede ayudarme... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1564366/
<ivedci89> antes en ubuntu10.04 el audacious y sus controles, todos incluido el ecualizdor tenian mando con la rueda del mouse raton... y ahora en 12.04 ???? que les paso?
<mimecar> estas usando un live cd de la 12 cesar_ ?
<cesar_> si
<sisa> hola, necesito ayuda para modificar la barra desktop si veis en la imagen: apliciacines--lugares-- sigue una barra negra, como hago desaparecer esa barra, si que hay que modificar en config pero no se como,  http://ubuntuone.com/64k2TLBDFh3qpJlRQYaSVk
<mimecar> sisa, busca información para quitar la barra de menú de unity
<cesar_> Para si algun nuevo puede ayudarme... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1564366/
<mimecar> cesar_, en 4 minutos con sólo un usuario nuevo es complicado
<cesar_> perdona esque soy nuevo en esto de este chat...
<cesar_> y no se muy bien como estas comprobando...
<mimecar> los mensajes tienen hora
<mimecar> y en la ventana aparecen los usuarios que han entrado
<ivedci89> cesar no sabes en qué te metiste!!!
<cesar_> ya
<ivedci89> a mi me pasó... y termine perdiendo todo
<ivedci89> me arte de probar cosas nada me funciono
<ivedci89> volve a poner tu contraseña la misma de antes
<ivedci89> cesar_:
<cesar_> como?
<cesar_> yo he pensado que si se arregla el error de la grafica...
<ivedci89> o sea entra en la consola de nuevo (sin live cd) desde el mismo sistema grafico o consola lo que puedas para restituir tu contraseña
<cesar_> y se entra normal
<cesar_> xo claro ni idea
<ivedci89> (consigas o no solucionar esto, no vuelvas a encriptar)
<cesar_> desde luego
<ivedci89> jejeje
<cesar_> ni por casualidad
<ivedci89> bueno a ver
<mimecar> o aprende a tener un backup
<ivedci89> podes entrar al sistema aunque sea a la terminal con Alt F2
<cesar_> o un poco de todo
<cesar_> si
<ivedci89> bueno, restituye tu clave...
<cesar_> estou en el pront
<ivedci89> le llamas pront a la consola?
<cesar_> cesar_laptop login cesar
<cesar_> pasword:
<cesar_> Login incorrect
<cesar_> si..
<cesar_> supongo...
<cesar_> n se llana asi?
<cesar_> bueno pues eso consola...
<ivedci89> cesar_: has passwd desde el pront
<ivedci89> para re-crear tu password
<ivedci89> pon la misma que tenias cuando tenias todo encriptado y funcionando
<cesar_> pero lo primero q me pide es el login
<ivedci89> ah ok
<ivedci89> pon tu nombre de usuario
<ivedci89> y luego la contraseña
<cesar_> ya
<cesar_> y me dice q es incorrecto
<cesar_> como lo desactive
<ivedci89> el drama es que si no tienes pass entonces no te dejara entrar
<GridCube> estas en modo de recuperacion?
<cesar_> con sudo passwd -l cesar
<ivedci89> nooo
<GridCube> facepalm.jpg
<cesar_> no se
<ivedci89> solo "passwd"
<cesar_> ya
<cesar_> q eso lo ice ayer...
<sisa> mimecar: ???
<ivedci89> bueno pero es que si es que logras desencriptar todo, ,  eso es una condicion, tener el usuario con la misma passwd
<cesar_> la pasword es la misma
<ivedci89> ok
<cesar_> pero como desactive el usuario...
<ivedci89> entonces podes desde consola "ver" algunos de tus archivos al hacer ls
<ivedci89> ahh el -l es para desactivar!!??
<ivedci89> uh
<ivedci89> podes ingresar en modo root?
<cesar_> como?
<ivedci89> a la consola
<cesar_> me saca directamente a una consola
<ivedci89> cuando te pone login: root
<ivedci89> password:
<cesar_> q me pide login:
<cesar_> si lo he probado...
<cesar_> y tampoco
<ivedci89> y si pones cesar te da error
<cesar_> ambas se queja de q el login es incorrecto
<ivedci89> hay otro usuario disponible?
<cesar_> no
<ivedci89> cesar ahora recuerdo como solucione una vez eso... lo tenia olvidado
<ivedci89> va:
<cesar_> uff ojala...
<cesar_> la verdad esq para lo optimista q stoy lo veo un poco negro
<ivedci89> no formatees!, reinstalas el sistema usando las mismas particiones... y los mismos nombres de usuario los mismos sistemas de archivos todo igual...
<ivedci89> entendes
<cesar_> pero me machacara el home?
<ivedci89> entonces al ingresar
<ivedci89> tendras no soolo tus archivos
<ivedci89> sino tambien las configuraciones
<cesar_> uff
<cesar_> me da miedo
<cesar_> suena muy bien
<ivedci89> lo unico que te machacara sera todo lo perteneciente al sistema o sea lo que esta en "/"   pero todo lo que esta en "/home" y debajo de el en el arbol se salvara
<cesar_> pero estan en la misma particion
<ivedci89> lo hice en la maquina de mi novia
<ivedci89> tranquilo...
<cesar_> uff
<ivedci89> tocara el bin el sbin usr boot y alguna otra...
<cesar_> entoncs..
<ivedci89> pero /home no la tocara
<cesar_> me meto en el live
<ivedci89> estoy seguro
<cesar_> instalar denuevo
<ivedci89> lo he hecho yo eso
<ivedci89> siiii
<ivedci89> hazlo tranquilo con el modo avanzado de instalacion donde te deja ver las particiones etc..
<ivedci89> y la proxima, pon un home a parte de /
<cesar_> si si
<cesar_> si teoricamente se hacerlo bien
<ivedci89> recuerda la regla de oro! reinstala, pero:
<cesar_> pero lo ice con prisa...
<ivedci89> SIN FORMATEAR
<cesar_> ok
<cesar_> a ver...
<ivedci89> o sea vas muy pancho en la instalacion...cuando llega el momento de "Algo Mas"
<ivedci89> cliceas ahi
<ivedci89> seleccionas la particion ext4 en la que esta tu sistema...
<ivedci89> pones cambiar
<ivedci89> y le das usar como ext4
<ivedci89> no formatear
<ivedci89> montar en /
<ivedci89> y listo
<cesar_> eres un genio
<cesar_> !
<cesar_> estoy en ese punto justo
<cesar_> a ello voy...
<cesar_> si te digo la verdad estoy un poco cagado
<ivedci89> no me creas genio... esto es mecanica...:   he instalado al menos unos 30 ubuntus
<cesar_> pero confio en ti ivedci89
<ivedci89> saludos desde argentina cesar_
<cesar_> oye
<ivedci89> si
<cesar_> si el punto de montaje es /
<ivedci89> si
<cesar_> dice q seran eliminados
<ivedci89> slee bien
<ivedci89> si, lee bien
<ivedci89> seran eliminados algunos directorios del / pero fijate que /home no lo toca
<cesar_> si.. pone (/etc, /lib, /usr, /var, ....
<ivedci89> claro
<cesar_> son los suspensivos...
<ivedci89> bien
<cesar_> los q no me molan
<cesar_> jejej
<ivedci89> tranquilo
<ivedci89> los suspensivos es obvio hay como diez que toquetea elimina restaura etc durante la ins
<ivedci89> pero el home no lo toca
<ivedci89> porque es el directorio donde siempre en unix estan los datos del usuario
<ivedci89> vé tranquilo
<Guest52552> ok
<Guest52552> ui me a quitado el nombre
<ivedci89> nooo tienes otro Guest52552
<Guest52552> ok, pues ivedci
<Guest52552> muxas gracias
<ivedci89> voy a poner mi soporte y portaequipaje que le hice a mi moto ...
<Guest52552> y de todo en esta vida se aprende
<ivedci89> luego ando por aca... contame cómo te fue Guest52552
<Guest52552> espero darte buenas nuevas
<ivedci89> Las buenas Nuevas ya las Ha Dado Jesús Cristo!!!... Dios Los bendiga todos
<juanantonio> Buenas. Tengo un CD pero no me lo reconoce el ordenador, ¿cómo se montaba desde la consola?
<ivedci89> juanantonio: googlealo
<juanantonio> así tal cual, montar cdrom desde consola
<ivedci89> pero si te pasa en un portatil
<ivedci89> sisi
<juanantonio> no, en una torre
<ivedci89> antepon linux en la busqueda
<ivedci89> ah bueno
<juanantonio> Ok, voy a mirar
<ivedci89> entonces dudo que tengas problemas
<Guest52552> ivedci
<Guest52552> ocurrio un error en la instalacion
<ivedci89> sabes en general en escritorio si tienes problemas es por defectos en el disco o en la lectora
<ivedci89> uhhh no
<ivedci89> Gu
<Guest52552> y dice q ai q hacerlo manual...
<ivedci89> Gue
<ivedci89> Guest52552:
<ivedci89> tenes un disco de ubuntu alternate?
<ivedci89> esos no fallan
<ivedci89> va, a mi nunca me fallaron para instalar
<Guest52552> no
<Guest52552> ubuntu alternate?
<Guest52552> q es eoso
<ivedci89> si, es lo mismo pero en modo consola, no es live
<ivedci89> entendes
<juanantonio> dice que no aparece en stc fstab
<ivedci89> es para instalar el sistema en equipos antiguos o raros...
<Guest52552> a no tengo el pendrive q me he cargado
<juanantonio> un segundo, pruebo otra cosa
<ivedci89> mount /dev/xxx no se que va
<ivedci89> Guest52552:  pero quemalo en cd
<Guest52552> e qitado el pendrive
<ivedci89> por lo gral no funciona el alternate desde llave usb
<Guest52552> e tratado de arrancarlo
<Guest52552> xq el error estaba casi al final
<Guest52552> y me a arrancado
<Guest52552> me deja poner el usuario
<ivedci89> ahhh buenisimo
<Guest52552> pero esta pensando la clave
<Guest52552> ei spera
<Guest52552> te quiero
<ivedci89> ¿
<ivedci89> ?
<Guest52552> ajajjaaa
<ivedci89> anduvo?
<juanantonio> vaya, me g
<Guest52552> eres un crack
<juanantonio> ha leído un cd de música bien, el otro no
<Guest52552> si
<ivedci89> hay lectors que me dan problema tambien con los dvd y con los cd no
<Guest52552> funciona perfect
<ivedci89> buenisimo!!! recupera tus datos importantes y formatea bien!!! sin encriptar
<Guest52552> voy a quitar el encripatado aora mismo
<ivedci89> mmmmm ojo
<Guest52552> se puede quitar desde aqui
<Guest52552> en usuario n?
<ivedci89> no sé, yo no lo intentaria
<ivedci89> mira
<ivedci89> espera
<ivedci89> te cuento
<ivedci89> una vez yo tenia encriptado el home
<ivedci89> entonces quité mi contraseña
<ivedci89> y cuando volvi a arrancar el sistema (perdon la cambie) me ocurre que no arrancaba bien el ontorno grafico porque claro, era incapaz de leer los archivos de configuracion del home
<ivedci89> enotnces no tenia acceso
<ivedci89> al restituir mi pass entonces pude entrar
<ivedci89> Guest52552:
<ivedci89> voy a hacer un mandado
<ivedci89> ___
<Guest52552> ok
<Guest52552> pues no lo are
<Guest52552> te are caso
<Guest52552> are el back up primero y luego lo hago
<Guest52552> lo dixo ivedci89. Muchas gracias x enesima vez
<juanantonio> no puedo
<juanantonio> ¿Me ayudáis? El sistema me dice que no encuentra el cd
<ivedci89> de nada Guest52552
<ivedci89> juanantonio:
<ivedci89> que pasa
<ivedci89> sigues sin poder leer
<ivedci89> el cd o dvd?
<juanantonio> sí, no puedo
<juanantonio> me dice en las ayudas que debería haber un hdc en dev
<juanantonio> pero no lo hay, hay un cdrom y dvd
<juanantonio> pero lo intento montar ahí y me tira que no existe el dispositivo
<ivedci89> la verdad ni idea
<ivedci89> es el tipo de cosas que cuando me pasan no intento solucionarlo me voy a windows...
<ivedci89>  considero que el sistema no pueda montar un simple disco es grave! muy grave y me da bronca entonces me voy a windows
<ivedci89> juanantonio:
<juanantonio> ya
<ivedci89> en windows me lo copio y despues desde linux lo lea ja
<ivedci89> *leo
<juanantonio> claro, yo es que justo iba a probar a instalar un juego de windows en linux
<juanantonio> con PlayLinux
<juanantonio> quizá si apago y enciendo con el disco puesto funcionará
<ivedci89> mmm
<ivedci89> la bios la ve  tu compactera?
<juanantonio> espera, he encontrado otra cosa
<juanantonio> a ver ahora
<ivedci89> juanantonio:
<ivedci89> q paso
<ivedci89> ?
<juanantonio> no, tampoco
<juanantonio> he probado con dmseg a ver si aparece y aparece enchufada al sr0
<ivedci89> no se juanantonio busca a ver si otro te ayuda por ni idea de este asunto on linux
<ivedci89> Guest52552:
<ivedci89> estas?
<ivedci89> ~juan@186.57.66.141cómo va lo tuyo?
<juanantonio> ok, gracias
<Guest52552> si
<Guest52552> aqui estoy
<Guest52552> estoy haciendo back up de los archivos en pendrives y demas...
<Guest52552> no he querido ni volverlo a apagar...
<Guest52552> no sea que...
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-24
<sisa> hi, como hago flexible la barra de u12.04 de gnome basic, el antiguo modo de aplicaciones, lugares... etc. arrastre una imagen y no me deja ver naaa http://ubuntuone.com/64k2TLBDFh3qpJlRQYaSVk
<sisa> flexible= modificable.
<sisa> habia un comando para modificar la barra del escritorio gnome basic... cual es?
<ivedci891> hi
<HackerNG> hola buenas noches tengo un problema
<ivedci891> un hacker con problemas?
<HackerNG> al iniciar el compiz que instalé en ubuntu 12.04 se empezó a alentar la maquina virtual desapareció la barra de titulo de ventanas junto con el maximisar cerrar y minimizar
<HackerNG> si (:
<HackerNG> alguna idea de como solucionarlo?
<HackerNG> nadie /:?
<Biblioclasta> a ver si entendí
<Biblioclasta> estas corriendo compiz dentro de una máquina virtual?
<HackerNG> si
<HackerNG> ya lo habia hecho antes en ubuntu 10.04
<HackerNG> pero como el 12.04 tiene unity
<HackerNG> se lo quité
<HackerNG> y puse gnome
<HackerNG> lo baje instalé y todo pero para activarlo pongo "compiz --replace"
<HackerNG> empieza a tildear la pantalla , si se activan los efectos pero se pone nedro luego del color normal
<HackerNG> desaparecen los paneles
<HackerNG> ahola puse denuevo metacity pero si me interesa tener compiz /:
<Biblioclasta> en una maquina virtual, todos los escritorios que usan composición, como el compiz, necesitan tener activada la aceleración 3d
<HackerNG> la mia si al tiene
<Biblioclasta> y hay un paquete especial para compiz virtualizado
<Biblioclasta> usas virtualbox?
<Yuliandry>  ubuntu
<Yuliandry> buenas noches
<Yuliandry> quien me ayuda con un problema de particion que borre al instalar ubunto y no encuentro como recuperarla
<HackerNG> si, uso virtualbox
<Yuliandry> con el testdisk la logro ver pero noc como hacer que me la active
<HackerNG> no puedes sacar tu info yuliandry desde ubuntu?
<Biblioclasta> dentro de la maquina virtualizada tendrías que instalar los paquetes  virtualbox-ose-guest
<Yuliandry> en ubuntu no se ve la particion la veo es por testdisk
<Biblioclasta> que darían mejor compatibilidad con los driver virtualizados
<Biblioclasta> además de eso, supongo que ya están instalados los guest-additions, no?
<HackerNG> como baja eso drivers?
<HackerNG> si instalé todos los plugins
<Biblioclasta> dentro de synaptic busca virtualbox-ose-guest
<Yuliandry> quien me puede ayudar
<Biblioclasta> hola Yuliandry , me describes el problema otra vez?
<Yuliandry> Ok ire desde el principio
<HackerNG> ok gracias biblioclasta
<Biblioclasta> instalaste ubuntu y desaparecieron y no encuentras particiones?
<Yuliandry> tenia windows 8
<Biblioclasta> o borraste particiones y te has arrepentido de borrarlas?
<Yuliandry> instale ubunto en la primera opcion y borro una particion que tenia para backup
<Yuliandry> ahora necesito habilitar esa particion
<Yuliandry> en testdisk logro verla cuando le doy en escanner avanzado
<Yuliandry> pero no se que hacer para vizualizarlas desde el escritorio de ubuntu
<Yuliandry> tengo proyecto de programacion de la universidad
<xangua> osea que instalaste ubuntu en todo el disco¿
<Yuliandry> c++, assembler, visual basic, c, java
<xangua> !recuperar
<kubot> Algunas herramientas para recuperar datos perdidos están explicadas en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recuperar archivos borrados en particiones !ext3 puede ser imposible, aunque algunos métodos que pueden funcionar se describen en http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html y http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Yuliandry> si eso mismo se instalo ubuntu en todo el disco
<sebasta96> ivan
<Biblioclasta> mmm para confirmar eso, podrías hacer en una consola : sudo fdisk -l
<ivedci89> bien sebasta96
<ivedci89> lo lograste!
<ivedci89> bienvenido al canal!
<ivedci89> este chico de 15~16 años llego solo aca !!! a este canal
<ivedci89> os volvera un poco loco con preguntas
<Yuliandry> me aparecen solamente  sda1 linux    sda2 linux swap
<ivedci89> espero tengan paciencia... no es facil a los 16años manejar un ubuntu habiendo pasado por la triste vida windowsera
<Biblioclasta> Yuliandry, si, entonces es todo el disco
<Yuliandry> y si hay alguna manera de recuperar esa particion si tengo todo el disco con ubuntu?
<Biblioclasta> mmm podrias recuperar algunos archivos, como se ha escrito encima, no se puede recuperar todo.
<sebasta96> como googleo un pendriver
<Yuliandry> navegando en el testdisk logre sacar todos los archivos y pasarlo a un directorio en home
<Yuliandry> :D
<Yuliandry> creare otra particion entonces para tenerla particionada aparte
<Yuliandry> no logre recuperar la particion pero si logre sacar toda la info de ella
<Biblioclasta> entonces no se ha escrito sobre pa partición
<Biblioclasta> si pudiste sacar la información, estoy suponiendo que no estas escribiendo sobre ese disco rigido en estos momentos
<Yuliandry> te explico lo que hize
<Yuliandry> a ver si me puede ayudar a sacar la particion entera
<Yuliandry> entre modo live desde el usb
<Biblioclasta> perfecto
<Yuliandry> descargue e instale testdrive
<Yuliandry> realize un deeper search
<Yuliandry> y aparecio la unidad backup
<Yuliandry> hay le di en la tecla "p"
<Yuliandry> y vi los archivos de la particion
<Yuliandry> seleccione los archivos y le di copiar
<Yuliandry> en el mismo testdisk
<Yuliandry> y me dice que seleccione la ubicacion de destino
<Yuliandry> cree y respaldo toda la info
<Biblioclasta> si
<Biblioclasta> en otro disco?
<Yuliandry> en el mismo disco
<Yuliandry> solo tengo un disco en mi pc
<Yuliandry> esa en mi lapto
<Biblioclasta> mmm, eso ultimo podría ser un problema.
<Biblioclasta> la idea era no tocar para nada el disco, al copiar los datos se puede haber escrito sobre otros sectores recuperables
<Biblioclasta> pero si has recuperado toda la información que necesitabas, no tiene importancia
<ivedci89> sebasta96:
<ivedci89> sebasta96:
<ivedci89> jajaj
<p47> Alguna persona puede conectarse al canal de #asterisk ?
<p47> para mi es imposible pero no entiendo el por que
<p47> alguna idea ?
<Biblioclasta> "/JOIN #asterisk"
<sebasta96> como googleo un pendriver
<sebasta96> con en ubuntus 12.4
<sebasta96> yo se con el windows pero no con ubuntus
<sebasta96> es que ase poko lo instale
<Biblioclasta> que queres decir con "googlear" un pendrive??
<sebasta96> como butear
<sebasta96> el pendriver
<sebasta96> creo q asi se dice
<Biblioclasta> a ver, queres iniciar un sistema operativo instalado en un pendrive?
<sebasta96> si quiero poner el instalador de ubuntus 12.4
<sebasta96> y ponerle a mi primo este sistema operativo
<Biblioclasta> estas en ubuntu  en estos momentos?
<Biblioclasta> los pasos serían descargar la iso, crear un usb de inicio con dicha iso
<Biblioclasta> el paso de crar el usb depende de si estas en windows o en ubuntu
<sebasta96> tengo la iso y el pendriver de 4GB
<Biblioclasta> en ubuntu hay una aplicacion dedicada, en windows se puede utilizar yumi
<sebasta96> estoy en ubuntus
<sebasta96> porque el windows lo borre
<sebasta96> cuando utilise el gparted para aser una particion de disco
<Biblioclasta> ok, desde ubuntu hay una aplicación que se llama
<Biblioclasta> creador de discos de arranque
<sebasta96> si lo tengo
<Biblioclasta> en esa aplicación indicas la iso que vas a utilizar y el usb en el que quieres que este instalado
<Biblioclasta> y realiza todo
<Biblioclasta> tiene 2 paneles, arriba va la iso abajo el pendrive
<sebasta96> si ya esta a hora que
<sebasta96> una pregunta el pendriver tiene que estar buteado .???
<Biblioclasta> aprietas en crear el disco de arranque, tardara unos minutos en copiar, todo, en un momento va a pedir el password para escribir el inicio
<Biblioclasta> quieres decir si necesita que este completamente limpio?
<sebasta96> siiiiii
<Biblioclasta> no, hace falta
<sebasta96> ose lo formateo
<sebasta96> bueno me pide el pass
<sebasta96> ya lo puse
<Biblioclasta> perfecto
<sebasta96> espero a hora
<Biblioclasta> cuando termine ya debe estar creado el disco de inicio
<Biblioclasta> creo que no da ningún aviso cuando termina
<Biblioclasta> simplemente aparece montado el usb
<sebasta96> bueno muchas gracias
<sebasta96> despues ya se lo que tengo que aser me enseño mi tio
<Biblioclasta> ok, suerte
<sebasta96> ivedci89
<sebasta96> muchas gracias
<dereckc> hola disculpen tengo un problema mi ubuntu no activa los efectos de compiz y no se porque , tengo ubuntu 12.04
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<fosco_> buenas
<fosco_> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<fosco_> gracias y hasta otra
<Tiffon> nas
 * ^TxuS^ is away: <Tengo q reiniciar XD>
<Alex30> g
<albe> estaba instalando ubuntu y cuando termino la instalacion me dice que no hay grub, dice grub rescue o algo asi
<albe> que hacer_
<albe> ?
<albe> estoy en live cd
<gabriel__> Hola. Quisiera saber si alguien conoce alguna buena página sobre curso para aprender programación gráfica en linux (frontends y ventanitas) y acompañamiento de canciones en guitarra con videos.
<gabriel__> ya se que guitarra no tiene que ver pero aprovecho a preguntar.
<guampa> acompañamiento de guitarra en youtube, y programacion grafica en linux, no se que entorno te interesa
<guampa> podes usar gtk, qt, efl, wxwidgets y otros toolkits mas
<guampa> que lenguaje usas?
<GridCube> gabriel__, https://www.coursera.org/
<abailarri> Hola. Me he instalado el paquete gnome-tweak, pero al querer instalar extensiones de gnome-shell desde el navegador, me dice que no puedo. Alguien sabe porque¿
<abailarri> Al entrar al navegador me dice que falta instalar algunos plugins, pero al darle a instalar me dice que no los ha encontrado
<Guest53906> alguien me ayuda c on el grub ? no puedo entrar a ubuntu
<Guest53906> gracias /
 * ^TxuS^ is away: Estoy ocupado
<erAbuelo> buenas
<sebasta96> hola a todos
<sebasta96> yo quiero instalar el windows 7 a mi primo y voy a usar el creador de discos de arranques
<sebasta96> como ago para instalarselo
<erAbuelo> ??
<sebasta96> desde un pendriver
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien podria indicarme como hacer una tarjeta sd boteable, necesito poner una imagen de la room para flashear mi tablet
<gabriel__> gracias <GridCube> recién veo tu respuesta.
<sebasta961> yo tengo una tablet titan y nunca intenete aserle nada
<VIHURY> holas
<VIHURY> alguien sabe como configurar la pantalla en ubuntu 12.04 para que al salir de un juego siga igual
<sebasta961> hola yo quiero jugar juegos del w7 en ubuntus 12.4 y me dijiero que descargar el wine pero lo instale todo pero se abre el juego
<sebasta961> en realidad es un emulador de juegos arcades
<VIHURY> sebasta961: viste si tu juego puede correr en ubuntu?
<sebasta961> lo intente pero no agarra y lo probe en el w7 y si agarra
<sebasta961> que puedo aser
<abailarri> Alguien se aqui ha logrado instalar extensiones de gnome shell? Me da un error al acceder a la web de las extensiones, y tengo la ultima version de gnome3
<sebasta96> hay chicas inteligentes aca
<sebasta96> ..???
<sisa> alguien sabe si al modificar gconf-editor las teclas e ejecucion rapida de aplicacines, funcionan tanto en usuario con privilegio y en usuario sin privilegio?
<sebasta96> no ni idea todavia no is eso
<ivedci89> hi
<RicharX> hola gente
<RicharX> Alguien acá ha conectado su ubuntu a una VPN con seguridad RSA con Citrix ????
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-25
<tertulero> necesito ayuda
<tertulero> hay alguien aquii
<Biblioclasta> sip
<guampa> tertulero: no pidas ayuda ni preguntes si hay alguien, hace tu pregunta nomas
<tertulero> no vei a nadie
<tertulero> adquiri un amplificador Alfa AWUS036NH y no se que pasa que se me va y vine la coneccion pero mientras tenia win nunca se me caia la coneccion a internet
<tertulero> el alfa se conecta por usb
<abailarri> Alguien se aqui ha logrado instalar extensiones de gnome shell? Me da un error al acceder a la web de las extensiones, y tengo la ultima version de gnome3
<akire> podrian ayudarme a istalar mysql query browser en mi disestro backboxlinux
<abailarri> en tu que?
<akire> en OS backbox linux
<fedemass> hola
<fedemass> necesito ayuda
<fedemass> soy nuevo en linux
<chilicuil> hola fedemass o/
<fedemass> alguien por ahi que me ayude
<fedemass> hola
<GridCube> !pregunta | fedemass
<kubot> fedemass: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fedemass> hola, tengo un problema con la instalacion de WINE 1.5, lo quiero instalar pero me dice que tira que me faltan cosas, soy nuevo en linux, esto es lo que me dice:Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<fedemass>  wine1.5 : Depende: wine1.5-i386 (= 1.5.22-0ubuntu1) pero no es instalable
<fedemass>            Recomienda: ttf-droid
<fedemass>            Recomienda: ttf-umefont pero no va a instalarse
<fedemass>            Recomienda: ttf-unfonts-core pero no va a instalarse
<fedemass>            Recomienda: winbind pero no va a instalarse
<fedemass> hola, tengo un problema no puedo instalar wine
<fedemass> alguien que me ayude?
<chilicuil> fedemass: has descargado un .deb de wine?, recomiendo que lo instales de los repositorios o de un ppa si requieres la ultima version
<fedemass> no descarue un .deb, lo estoy tratando de instalar por la terminal pero me dice que me faltan paquetes
<chilicuil> fedemass: con que linea de comando lo intentas instalar?
<fedemass> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<fedemass> sudo apt-get update
<fedemass> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<totyko> hola a todos buenas noches
<totyko> alguien me puede decir como quitar el password a grub2
<xangua> fedemass: no tenías porque agregar un repositorio en primer lugar, wine ya se encuentra en el repositorio oficial de ubuntu
<chilicuil> extraño fedemass, sugiero que verifiques que tienes todos los repositorios "activados", universe, multiverse, etc
<fedemass> esto es lo que me dice:
<fedemass> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<fedemass>  wine1.5 : Depende: wine1.5-i386 (= 1.5.22-0ubuntu1) pero no es instalable
<fedemass>            Recomienda: ttf-droid
<fedemass>            Recomienda: ttf-umefont pero no va a instalarse
<fedemass>            Recomienda: ttf-unfonts-core pero no va a instalarse
<fedemass>            Recomienda: winbind pero no va a instalarse
<chilicuil> fedemass: aum, que version de ubuntu usas?, en ubuntu precise 12.04 todos esos paquetes estan disponibles
<fedemass> tengo la ultima 12.10
<fedemass> me dice que me faltan paquetes, Depende: wine1.5-i386 (= 1.5.22-0ubuntu1) pero no es instalable eso me dice
<fedemass> 1
<fedemass> 2
<fedemass> 3
<fedemass> 4
<fedemass> 5
<fedemass> 6
<xangua> fedemass: puedes seguir haciendo eso toda la noche y quedarte mudo durante un par de minutos, o puedes remover el repositorio que no tenías ninguna razón para agregar en primer lugar
<fedemass> como lo remuevo?
<xangua> 1. para remover completamente un repositorio de launchpad a.k.a. PPA, tienes que instalar ppa-purge
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<xangua> 2. para remover el repositorio necesitas su nombre, el mismo nombre con el que lo agregaste con add-apt-repository
<xangua> sudo ppa-purge  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<fedemass> gracias ya lo removi, pero me sigue diciendo lo mismo, te puedo hablar por pribado?
<xangua> y cómo lo removiste¿ dime fedemass
<fedemass> puse lo que me dijiste en consola
<xangua> fedemass: entonces actualiza la lista de los repositorios
<xangua> sudo apt-get update
<xangua> y luego instalas wine
<xangua> sudo apt-get install wine
<jonathanhc> Tengo una duda para que sirve el checkbox que esta en los orígenes de software que dice instalable desde CD_Rom/DVD CD-rom con ubuntu 12.04?
<xangua> para exactamente lo que dice, instalar paquetes que vengan en el live cd/dvd
<jonathanhc> Osea actualizar ubuntu desde un cd live que descague?
<xangua> en ninguna parte dice actualizar
<jonathanhc> había entendido mal gracias por tu tiempo
 * xoan buenas
<sisa> hola, alguien podria explicar porque me aparece estas carpetas /home/.ecryptfs/usuario ".ecryptfs"...?
<sisa> que contiene el 80 % de mi home?
<^TxuS^> porque en Skype sale la camara del revés??
<jaimevg123> Buen dia, para configurar una VPN en un servidor he seguido el sisguiente tutotial http://www.xatakaon.com/seguridad-en-redes/como-crear-nuestra-propia-red-vpn-en-ubuntu para la configuracion del cliente he seguido el siguiente tutorial http://www.xatakaon.com/seguridad-en-redes/como-configurar-una-vpn-pptp-en-ubuntu Pero no logro realizar la conexion a la VPN, "fallo la conexion VPN" me sale cuando intento conectarme desde el cliente (Ubuntu 12.04
<jonathanhc> El escritorio de Ubuntu se me ha congelado varias  veces, he probado con crtl + alt + retroceso también he tratado de abrir las consolas crtl + alt + f2  y he tenido que apagar el equipo por eso. No se si sera por que uso google chrome. En caso de que me suceda de nuevo que puedo hacer porque no quiero tener que apagar el equipo a lo bruto.
<GridCube> jonathanhc, si se cuelga mal mal podes apretar ctrl-alt-f1 como hiciste y esperar, a veces si un proceso se vuelve loco y toma todos los recursos pueden pasar varios minutos hasta que responda
<jonathanhc> muchas gracias, tienes razón no he sido paciente
<GridCube> jonathanhc, si no podes usar la combinacion magica
<GridCube> jonathanhc, https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/REInicia_SUBnormal
<jonathanhc> hoo gracias Gridcube
<GridCube> en mi vida tuve que usar eso todavia XD
<mundonet> hola
<mundonet> alguien sabe como puedo poner los ultimos drivers graficos que me pide steam
<mundonet> tengo ubuntu 12.04 precise pangolin
<mundonet> y mi tarjeta grafica es una nvidia gs 7100
<mimecar> ¿qué drivers tienes instalados?
<e01> holaaaaaaaaa
<e01> alguien sabe como eliminar intruso en puerto *60
<e01> perdon *68
<mimecar> cerrando el puerto
<e01> se ve como pegado en corta fuego, por ahy lo cierro correcto??
<mimecar> ¿para que tienes ese puerto abierto?
<e01> por lo que he visto por defecto esta abierto, con el corta fuego se denego admision
<e01> pero se ve como encriptado en corta fuego ao algo asi
<mimecar> si el puerto está cerrado da igual lo que hagan
<e01> si pero buscan como ingresar y solo molestar, he cerrado ipv6
<e01> icmp
<e01> samba
<e01> ssh
<mimecar> en ese puerto no, eso seguro
<e01> desabilite avahi daemon
<e01> desabilite apache2
<mimecar> ¿seguro que sabes lo que estas tocando?
<e01> no estoy seguro pero algo he leido en la red, me han hackeado o intervenido mis pcs
<e01> eso si estoy claro
<mimecar> han hackeado tu ordenador con ubuntu?
<e01> sip y eso lo tengo mas que super claro
<guampa> en base a que tenes super claro que te hackearon?
<mimecar> guarda los datos y formatea
<e01> lo he formateado xxxxxxxxxx veces, al momento de actualizar descargan archivos y toman el pc de nuevo
<mimecar> lo dudo
<mimecar> guarda una copia de tus datos y haz una instalación limpia de ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> cambia también la red wifi a WPA2 y filtrado MAC
<mimecar> con una contraseña decente
<e01> a que te refieres con decente
<e01> por que 12.10
<mimecar> 20 / 30 carácteres, símbolos...
<mimecar> porque es la última, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes ahora?
<e01> no me gusto 12.10
<e01> 12.04
<e01> ahora 12.04
<mimecar> haz todo lo que te he puesto
<e01> la wifi esta wpa2
<e01> que es el foltrado mac
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración del router y ponle la contraseña del wifi usando cable
<mimecar> un filtrado que no deja conectarse a otras tarjetas que no sean la tuya
<e01> aaaaa ya ok
<e01> hay un detalle
<e01> yo pense que era la conexion de mi casa que me tenian tomada, pero en una opourtunidad conecte el pc de otra red de otr casa y seguian colgados a mi pc
<mimecar> pon en pastebin pruebas de que han entrado en tu equipo
<mimecar> si no las tienes ahora, haz todo lo que te he puesto
<e01> ok de donde eres tu
<mimecar> del mundo
<e01> ok gracias por tus datos , espero resulte y te cuento por este medio
<mimecar> para que tienes apache instalado?
<e01> a todo esto 12.10 tiene actualizaciones
<e01> se instala solo
<mimecar> apache?
<e01> al revisar esta instalado
<e01> creo tiene algo que ver con localhost
<e01> o algo asi
<mimecar> muy raro me parece
<mimecar> localhost no tiene relación con apache
<e01> sabes que es la direccion fe80:000:0000:... etc
<mimecar> tu red usa ipv6?
<e01> eso aparece bloqueado por corta fuegos en este rato
<e01> la desactive
<e01> supuestamente
<mimecar> no se en que estado está tu equipo
<e01> te preguntaba de donde eras para que vinieras a ver y orientarme
<mimecar> en el canal entra gente de todo el mundo
<e01> creo podriamos coordinarnos y podrias entrar remotamente a mi pc
<mimecar> no
<e01> que so tienes tu
<mimecar> nunca admitas soporte remoto de gente que no conoces
<e01> vuelvo un rato mas
<guampa> e01: si tu preocupacion es que te hackeen la maquina, considera no ofrecer acceso a gente que no conoces como un buen comienzo
<e01> nunca lo he admitido
<guampa> admitir que?
<e01> acceso remoto
<guampa> estabas ofrenciendo esa posibilidad
<e01> o soporte
<e01> en este caso
<guampa> no importa el caso, igual es solo un consejo
<e01> me tiene chato el pobrema detallado que ya no se que hacer
<e01> ok , gracias
<mimecar> ya te he dicho lo que puedes hacer
<e01> ok gracias
<jaimevg123> Buen dia, para configurar una VPN en un servidor he seguido el sisguiente tutotial http://www.xatakaon.com/seguridad-en-redes/como-crear-nuestra-propia-red-vpn-en-ubuntu para la configuracion del cliente he seguido el siguiente tutorial http://www.xatakaon.com/seguridad-en-redes/como-configurar-una-vpn-pptp-en-ubuntu Pero no logro realizar la conexion a la VPN, "fallo la conexion VPN" me sale cuando intento conectarme desde el cliente (Ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> jaimevg123, aún estas con eso?
<mimecar> revisa los logs del servidor y encontrarás el fallo
<jaimevg123> como puedo revisar los logs?
<mimecar> tendrás los logs en /var/log/servidor_que_uses
<jaimevg123> ok
<jaimevg123> se llama syslog el archivo ?
<mimecar> ¿qué servidor de vpn estas usando?
<jaimevg123> openvpn
<jaimevg123> pero no aparece openvpn
<mimecar> entra en la página web de ese proyecto y revisa las preguntas frecuentes
<jaimevg123> ok
<mimecar> jaimevg123, en el servidor no pone que use openvpn
<jaimevg123> no comprendo
<mimecar> en el primer enlace que has puesto
<mimecar> no está usando openvpn en el servidor
<sisa> hola, alguien podria explicar porque me aparece estas carpetas /home/.ecryptfs/usuario ".ecryptfs"...? me ocupa el 80% del disco. Y no he encriptado al momento de instalar el so
<sisa> como lo puedo quitar sin hacer lios...
<sisa> ya he visto que si lo borro , ya no entro....
<mimecar> si no entras cuando la borras, tienes el sistema encriptado
<sisa> mimecar: pero que hace.... va creando una copia de todo lo que se genera?
<mimecar> si está cifrado, todos tus datos están en ese archivo
<sisa> como me deshago de tanto gb desperdiciaoooo
<mimecar> si estas usando un sistema cifrado sería mala idea borrarlo
<sisa> ya...
<sisa> pero yo no suelo instalar con encriptacion.... no se como aparecio algo asi....
<sisa> alguna idea?
<mimecar> haz una copia de ese archivo en un disco externo
<sisa> jo... 80 gb....
<sisa> si lo unico que me interesa es el /home/user.  El /home/.ecryptfs/user no me interesa, ahi hay 80 gb perdidos. Tu dices hacer copya de mi home/user?
<mimecar> no se la razón de que tengas ese archivo
<sisa> ?¿¿?¿? me perdi
<sisa> cada carpeta ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FXY9l.mtCQTBWkSRZSaPxCF3d07NRpFC90LitundK9.VWOzh0fPdivndvZd.uo5btTOCeI70Igslmgo- tiene 1.1 gigaBit
<sisa> y hay como 60 y tantas carpetas.... quien se invento tal cosa....
<mimecar> de alguna forma has creado una particicón con cifrado
<mimecar> esos nombres son normales
<sisa> cuando se crea un servidor... se crea la particion cifrada?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> lo has tenido que activar en la instalación
<sisa> como usuario tengo un samba guest account sera eso que lo genera el cifrado?
<mimecar> no
<sisa> Pero es que yo se las complicaciones que genera activar el cifrado en una instalacion. Si hay que volver a instalar todo de nuevo, crea muchos problemas usar el home antiguo
<mimecar> no crea ningún problema
<sisa> si lo he vivido... cuando quise hacer una nueva instalacion me mando a m
<sisa> lo que quiero es deshacerme del lado izquierdo y quedarme con el lado rerecho:http://ubuntuone.com/5gfPmNJ6Jxq4QqOBJNJlyx
<mimecar> sisa, no
<mimecar> copias tus datos a un disco externo y formateas la partición
<sisa> si hago una copia y vuelvo instalar todo de nuevo usando el lado rerecho
<sisa> ok
<^TxuS^> chicos el cmake me da fallo, este:  Re-run cmake with a different source directory. y no se como repararlo
<mimecar> ejecuta cmake co un directorio de código diferente
<^TxuS^> por ejemplo cmake /home/user ??
<mimecar> tu sabrás para que estas usando cmake
<mimecar> para compilar el código sigue las instrucciones
<^TxuS^> lo estaba usando para compilar el piklab pero me dio error y ahora me sale esto
<^TxuS^> voy a reiniciar a ver si desparece el problema
<mimecar> eso no suele ser una opción
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones de la compilación
<^TxuS^> me dice q rearranque el cmake con un codigo de directorio diferente
<mimecar> eso es un error, no las instrucciones
<mimecar> ^TxuS^, sigue las instrucciones de compilación del programa
<^TxuS^> si esq no se a q instrucciones te refieres, no las encuentro
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> de donde has sacado el código?
<^TxuS^> de la pagina de piklab concretamente el piklab-0.15.12
<^TxuS^> me pone make
<^TxuS^> cmake
<mimecar> en esa página te tienen que dar las instrucciones
<^TxuS^> cmake install
<mimecar> algo más te pone
<mimecar> porque el último comando no es ese seguro
<mimecar> pon las instrucciones en pastebin
<alpc360> buenas !
<^TxuS^> cometi el error de poner cmake -i luego le di a enter a todo
<^TxuS^> ya esta solucionado
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<NEXUS-6> buenas
<NEXUS-6> tengo counter Strike nativo para linux a traves de Steam
<NEXUS-6> alguno mas por aqui lo tiene? Es para hacer una preguntilla
<Exio> !ask NEXUS-6
<kubot> NEXUS-6: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<NEXUS-6> Pues me acabo de descargar Counter Strike para Linux pero al iniciar se me cierra.Es beta y seguro que es un problema que arreglaran en unos dias, pero me gustaria saber si alguien mas de aqui tiene el mismo problema. Gracias ;)
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-26
<issacricci> :-D
<issacricci> =-O
<totyko> buenas noches a todos/as
<totyko> alguien me puede ayudar necesito conecar un modem 3g y que no me cambie la tabla de routas
<guampa> totyko: el modem te va a agregar una ruta default, si es para salir a internet
<totyko> guampa: quiero que eso no pase
<totyko> guampa: que coja su ip pero no no la aguegue como x defecto a la tabla de routas
<guampa> proba en la config, en ajustes de ipv4, rutas
<guampa> pone ignorar rutas obtenidas automaticamente
<totyko> guampa: yo se pero es que toy por consola con wvdial
<guampa> ah eso es en la config de ppp entonces
<totyko> guampa: peo cual sera la opcion ya he mirado y no me doy cuenta de nada /etc/ppp/options
<guampa> no es en /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial
<guampa> ahi tenes la config para el pppd que levanta wvdial
<guampa> tendrias que agregar una linea que diga nodefaultroute
<totyko> voy a probar
<totyko> guampa: muchas gracias funciono perfectamente bien
<guampa> de nada totyko
<kisho> Hola ...
<kisho> soy nuevo, alguien me da una manon.n
<distin> hola
<csotelo> hola gente, una consulta, soy debianero y uso debian hace mucho, i bueno en mi nuevo centro de trabajo em dieron una maquina la cual lo voy a instalar ubuntu, sin embargo viendo que la instalacion me da una ocion en las particiones que LVM, alguien em puede dar una sugerencia de la mejor opcion o hacerlo de la forma tradicional.. ojo es un desktop para desarrollo
<mimecar> csotelo, ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<csotelo> mimecar, es instalar un maquina con Ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> sigue los pasos del instalador
<csotelo> y en la instalacion en la seccion de las particiones me salio para escoger entre LVM y la forma tradicional, no he instalado antes  nada con LVM
<mimecar> LVM te permite redimensionar las particiones con el sistema instalado
<csotelo> entonces quiero una sugerencia  de cual usar para una desktop para desarrollo ( no server )
<csotelo> hmmm.
<mimecar> da lo mismo lo que uses
<csotelo> claro, eso dice la ayuda.. pero acudo a su expriencia...
<csotelo> es indistinto entonces...
<csotelo> por un caso de practicidad entonces LVM
<csotelo> no tiene ninguna restriccion o efecto colateral? :)
<mimecar> no
<guampa> tiene el efecto de que te manejas con volumenes logicos propios del LVM
<guampa> ya no te manejas mas con volumenes fisicos como particiones
<csotelo> guampa, a aso voy.. nunca he usado LVM
<guampa> y bueno, si lo vas a usar te aconsejo entonces que leas sobre eso
<guampa> si sos desarrollador ya sabras a que te expones cuando usas alegremente tecnologias sin conocerlas
<csotelo> estoy en eso en google leyendo un poco de eso.. peor deseaba algo de opinion de los expertos  :D
<guampa> pues LVM es piola, yo lo uso y tiene ventajas
<csotelo> peor := pero
<guampa> por ahi con las particiones GUID ahora algunas cosas no son tan necesarias, pero sigue siendo buena su caracteristica de abstraccion
<guampa> esta bueno porque en linux te da una capa uniforme bajo la cual mandas lo que quieras: discos, particiones, volumenes raid u otros LVM, o sea cualquier disp de bloque
<guampa> y lo redistribuis a gusto en volumenes logicos
<csotelo> guampa eso es lo que queria leer, como te conte lei un poco pero no tengo la experiencia.. muchas gracias y voy a probarlo
<guampa> ok, suerte
<csotelo> gracias
<emujic> Alguien de venezuela
<emujic> que quiera formar parte de openstack
<mimecar> emujic, las cosas que no sean de ubuntu, #ubuntu-es-cafe
<emujic> muchas gracias
<Axolotl> hola
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Axolotl> tengo un rpoblema
<Axolotl> la imagen http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Harpagornis> como podría copiar unos archivos de una partición diferente¿
<Axolotl> no entra en CD
<Harpagornis> ?
<mimecar> Axolotl, usa un usb
<mimecar> Harpagornis, con el navegador de archivos
<Axolotl> que cagada mimecar
<mimecar> hay CD's de 700 MB
<Axolotl> tengo de esos
<Harpagornis> mimecar: al intentar copiar los archivos, no me deja
<mimecar> ¿has montado la partición?
<Axolotl> por 1 mega no entra :(
<mimecar> los CD's siempre tienen un poco más de espacio disponible
<mimecar> o usa un usb
<xangua> o un dvd :P
<Axolotl> no puedo usar dVD
<Axolotl> no tiene la maquina
<mimecar> usa un USB
<Axolotl> pero esta re mal tener que hacer eso
<Axolotl> se supone qu es para que entre en un CD
<mimecar> 703 MB entra en un CD
<Axolotl> no
<Axolotl> ya probe
<mimecar> si
<Axolotl> como haces?
<mimecar> siempre tienen un poco más de capacidad
<Axolotl> si
<Axolotl> 702
<mimecar> no tienes ningún USB?
<Axolotl> si, pero no da
<mimecar> tu USB es más pequeño que 703 MB?
<Axolotl> no mayor
<Harpagornis> mimecar: he logrado copiar ya
<Harpagornis> mimecar: gracias
<mimecar> lo has arreglado tu solo
<Harpagornis> volveré si necesito algo más
<Axolotl> estoy bajado el alternat
<Axolotl> e
<Axolotl> a ver si entra
<Axolotl> lo tengo muy ocupado el USB
<Axolotl> es de 32 gb
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> has hecho un backup de todos los datos del equipo?
<Axolotl> si pongo la image se borrra todo
<Axolotl> del equipo en cuestion?
<mimecar> si
<Axolotl> si, puse todo en google drive
<mimecar> eso no es muy seguro
<mimecar> pero sobre gustos..
<Axolotl> me parece que voy a terminar poniendo debian...
<Axolotl> el alternate es muy complicado de instalar?
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<Axolotl> vos probaste?
<mimecar> si
<Axolotl> ok
<mimecar> cuando pasas la ISO tampoco debería formatear el USB
<mimecar> a no ser que uses NTFS
<Axolotl> nunca lo hie eso de botear de USB
<Axolotl> bootar
<Axolotl> bootear*
<Axolotl> listo
<Axolotl> el alternate entra
<Axolotl> espero que no sea compliacada la instalacion
<Axolotl> como hago para ponerle la ISO a un USB sin que se borre lo que tiene?
<mimecar> prueba con unetbootin en un usb que no pase nada si se borra
<mimecar> no uses el de 32 GB para la prueba
<Axolotl> por?
<mimecar> por si lo formatea
<Axolotl> ok
<sadalsuud> hola gente una duda con git y netbeans ...
<sadalsuud> bueno mi pregunta es: que archivos debo colocar en el .gitignore si estoy trabajando con netbeans y tengo el repo en github también ? .
<sebasta96> hola alguien tiene la iso del ubuntu 12.4 es que se lo quiero pasar a mi hermano
<dq_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<sebasta96> dq cual descargo ...???
<dq_> que pc tienes?
<sebasta96> una notecbook exo
<dq_> 32 o 64 bit'
<sebasta96> de 32 bits
<sebasta96> pero el ubuntus que tengo es de 64 bits
<sebasta96> pero es para mi hermano
<dq_> pues descragate la PC(intel86)dessktop CD
<sebasta96> pero yo lo quiero instalar desde usb
<dq_> bueno con uneetbotin
<sebasta96> ..???
<dq_> http://www.puntogeek.com/2010/04/28/crea-usbs-booteables-con-unetbootin/
<sebasta96> yo ya tengo el creador de descos de arranques
<sebasta96> ese me sirve igual
<ivedci-liveusb> jejeje
<dq_> a mi me gusta unetbootin
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<dq_> buenas
<kisko> Alguien que me pueda echar una mano con cheese...
<kisko> Toma fotos perfectamente, pero al hacer video, falla...
<dq_> que le pasa kisko?
<sebasta96> descargo cualkiera
<ivedci-liveusb> sebasta96:  tu pc es una netbook (es pequeña y no tiene compactera) uneetbooting esta bueno, aunque personalmente pensando que eres principiante, esta el creador de discos arrancables que estas usando. y si la intriga es mucho puedes ver el http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ que anda para hacer arrancables de win tambien
<kisko> dq_ | cuando trato de grabar video, falla , sin embargo al hacer fotografías sin problema :-(
<dq_> kisko prueba algun otro programa , a ver que pasa ,
<kisko> dq_ googlearé haber que encuentro...
<sebasta96> bueno gracias a hora estoy descargando uno que se llama alternate iso i386 y pesa 692MB esta bien
<dq_> sudo aptitude install xawtv
<ivedci-liveusb> sebasta96: queres inventar la polvora?
<ivedci-liveusb> soy ivan
<dq_> nos vemos ,chao
<sebasta96> jajaja si ya me parecia que eras vos
<sebasta96> ivan
<ivedci-liveusb> yo ahora estoy desde un live usb el amarillo kington que lo hice con el creador de discos de arranque de ubuntu
<ivedci-liveusb> sebasta96:
<ivedci-liveusb> esto va para tooodos, es el planteo del problema y la obvia pregunta cómo solucionarlo???                           Los datos que tengo son los siguientes!              en el dia uno: los dos tomas usb traseros que estan encima de la fila de usb y ethernet dejan de funcionar aunque entregan voltaje.      En el día dos:                  Estaba en windows, el niño jugando algo del face creo, sobre iexplorer9 sale un cartelito del antivirus, que l
<ivedci-liveusb> Luego de esto y cerrar otras aplicaciones, No hay sonido en windows.             Llego yo y me encuentro con que windows(7) no detectaba el hardware de sonido, pense que eran los drivers, intenté todo, (tres horas  full) Nada!          Me rendi...             Puse Ubuntu 12.04 con mi llave usb y tengo ésto:           Me sale esto al ver los dispositivos de Sonido
<ivedci-liveusb> http://process-641766.webuda.com/salida4torpes.png
<ivedci-liveusb> explorando un poco mas hago desde el terminal con sudo su un lshw y saco esta info:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574200/ he medido los voltajes de los conectores de la fuente y son 12.1V _ 5.2V nada huele a quemado y al conectar la salida de audio a una potencia profesional distingo como si no lo hubiera conectado en ningun lado o sea, un circuito totalmente habierto.
<ivedci-liveusb> saldre durante una hora
<ivedci-liveusb> sebasta96: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-27
<peri_> buenas noches ¿alguien podria decirme como montar u disco duro externo que de repente ubuntu 12.4 no me lo monta?
<peri_> pogo este comando      sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media  y me pide especificar el sistema de archivos
<peri_> ¿nadie puede ayudarme?
<peri_> ¿como seria el comando?
<peri_> he estado googleando y no encuentro la solución
<peri_> ¿nadie que me heche un cable?
<peri_> antes con el 10.4 no tenia problemas, desde que actualicé al 12.4 todo son movidas joer con el12.4
<peri_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<peri_> ¿alguien me puede ayudar a montar un disco duro externo que ubuntu 12.4 no es capaz de montar?
<peri_> ¿nadie sabe como se hace?
<guampa> y que sistema de archivos tiene el disco externo peri_?
<peri_> hola gracias guampa
<peri_> el sistema es fat32
<guampa> proba sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<guampa> no uses /media
<guampa> en los directorios bajo /media trabaja el automounter
<peri_> ok voy a ver
<guampa> /mnt y subdirs que hagas bajo /mnt para montar manualmente
<peri_> mount: el dispositivo especial /deb/sdb1 no existe   esto me dice el terminal
<guampa> dev con v corta
<guampa> de "device"
<peri_> que fallo mas tonto voy de nuevo
<peri_> y ahora donde lo localizo?
<guampa> adonde lo montaste
<peri_> puse la linea de comando que me pusiste solamente
<guampa> en esa linea de comandos, /dev/sdb1 es el dispositivo, /mnt es el punto de montaje
<guampa> asi que ahora esta montado en /mnt
<peri_> si
<guampa> ahi tenes que tener los contenidos del sistema de archivos
<peri_> a ver que miro
<peri_> bendito seas guampa, en sistema de archivos aparece una carpeta que pone mnt y ya abre el contenido del disco
<guampa> cuando vayas a desenchufarlo
<peri_> pero como hago para que me lo detecte como antes? que lo enchufaba y lo reconocia en seguida y me salia el icono en el escritorio
<guampa> no olvides correr "sudo umount /mnt"
<guampa> para desmontar correctamente el sistema de archivos, especialmente si escribiste algo en el
<peri_> cada vez que lo enchufe tengo que poner el comando que me diste?
<guampa> pues se puede diagnosticar que es lo que pasa que no lo automonta y arreglarlo, pero ahora no puedo ayudarte con eso
<guampa> disculpa
<peri_> muchas gracias por tu ayuda guampa al menos de momento me apañaré con eso
<peri_> voy a copiar los comandos
<carlos> bn, tengo un problema con calligra plan, se cuelga cuando acceso al menu de view (gantt, milestone, costbreakdown, etc) he googleado pero que va. le ha pasado a alguien aqui?
<alejandro_> Hola
<alejandro_> tengo instalado ubuntu 10.4 pero el sistema operativo no me reconoce la tarjeta de red
<alejandro_> alguien que me pueda apoyar?
<alejandro_> ya instalé los drivers que me reconoce ubuntu, pero aún así me aparece desactivada la tarjeta de red
<chilicuil> alejandro_: es tarjeta de red inalambrica?, ya verificaste si esta prendida?
<alejandro_> dice wireless is disabled
<chilicuil> cual es la salida de $ lspci | grep -i net ?
<alejandro_> sale esto
<alejandro_> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<alejandro_> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<chilicuil> alejandro_: mm, pues el sistema lo reconoce, de lo contrario lspci no hubiera devuelto resultados, entonces no es por el lado de los drivers
<chilicuil> si acabas de instalar los drivers ahora mismo, te sugiero que reinicias la maquina
<alejandro_> me aparecen dos drivers
<chilicuil> alejandro_: donde te aparecen 2 drivers?
<alejandro_> ya instalé cualquiera de los dos y la reinicé
<alejandro_> en hardware drivers
<chilicuil> mmm, ok.., puedes escribir $ iwconfig y ver lo que sale?
<alejandro_> y ninguna de las dos
<chilicuil> y tambien.., $ ifconfig -a
<chilicuil> el resultado pasalo por un pastebin
<chilicuil> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<alejandro_> ok ahorita les mando los resultado.... muy amables
<alejandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574972/
<alejandro_> me sale esto chilicuil
<alejandro_> algun consejo?
<chilicuil> alejandro_: mmm, pues al menos en la consola parece activa, sugiero que instales wicd-gtk , y pruebes con eso
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get install wicd-gtk
<chilicuil> despues de reinicias y cuando entres a tu sesion, veras otro icono para conectar la red.., desde ahi intentas conectar y a ver si funciona
<alejandro_> utilicé un comando que es $ rfkill unblock wifi
<alejandro_> y ya se activó
<alejandro_> lo encontré en un foro y ya me funciona la red
<chilicuil> wow, genial alejandro_
<alejandro_> muchas gracias chilicuil
<alejandro_> algo más que podemos aprender
<alejandro_> muy amable de tu parte!
<chilicuil> no tengo idea que hace rfkill.., nunca habia escuchado de eso, pero me alegra que funcione
<chilicuil> =)
<alejandro_> gracias
<alejandro_> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
<alejandro_> gracias!
<Rukawa> #gnome-hispano
 * xoan buenas
<HelpNeeded> holaaa...alguien sabe d algun canal d algun servidor irc donde pueda encontrar ayuda para elaborar una base de datos?
<mimecar> HelpNeeded, no vas a encontrar eso
<esy> Google knows
<Guest30331> Tengo problemas para acceder a los contenidos java en el navegador Chrome
<Guest30331> ubuntu 12.04
<Guest30331> alguna solución?
<mimecar> con toda la información que das, no
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<Guest30331> a ver, se trata de una página en la que aparecen una serie de contenidos para los que necesitas tener javascript
<Guest30331> unos ejercicios interactivos
<kisko> Alguien que me eche una mano con Cheese...
<Guest30331> y no se visualizan desde chrome ni tampoco desde firefox
<mimecar> no es lo mismo Java que Javascript
<Guest30331> cierto
<Guest30331> Java
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest30331> perdón
<mimecar> Java está desactivado por problemas de seguridad
<Guest30331> si, esta al dia
<Guest30331> como lo activo mimecar?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Java tienes?
<kisko> Toma fotografías perfectamente, pero al tomar video falla la aplicación :-(
<Guest30331> te refires al jre?
<mimecar> si
<Guest30331> la 7
<mimecar> 7 tiene muchas versiones
<mimecar> kisko, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Guest30331> espera lo miro
<Guest30331> 7u9-2.3.4
<kisko> mimecar | 12.10 64 bits
<mimecar> demasiado antigua Guest30331
<mimecar> esa versión tiene fallos de seguridad importantes
<mimecar> si entras en los plugins de firefox verás que lo tienes desactivado
<Guest30331> ok, voy a mirar
<Guest30331> cual me recomiendas instalar?
<mimecar> 7u11
<mimecar> aunque sigue teniendo fallos de seguridad es la última liberada
<Guest30331> ok, probare
<Guest30331> gracias
<mimecar> si tienes desactivado el plugin no te aconsejo que lo actives
<mimecar> pero eso es cosa tuya
<Guest30331> y q me aconsejas?
<mimecar> pon la última versión de Java
<Guest30331> vale
<mimecar> lo tienes desactivado el plugin?
<Guest30331> no lo tengo en firefox, no me aparece en la lista de plugins
<mimecar> entonces nunca ejecutarás java en firefox
<Guest30331> puedo instalarlo, no?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> seguro que lo tienes instalado en chrome?
<Guest30331> como extensión dices?
<mimecar> como sea
<Guest30331> tengo instalado el open jdk 7 en ubuntu, pero no se si lo tengo instalado en chrome
<Guest30331> como extension del navegador no desde luego
<Expectro> buenas tardes
<Expectro> alguien me pueda colaborar con este problema
<Expectro>  NFORCE - NVidia CK804
<Expectro>                       NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at irq 22
<Expectro> en sonido y video me aparece desactivada
<Expectro> tengo una tarjeta de sonido nvidia 6800
<Expectro> y la de sonido
<Expectro> quien me puede ayudar
<Biblioclasta> cual es el problema?
<Expectro> hola  habra alguien que me colabore?
<mimecar> Expectro, si no contestas...
<Expectro> hola aqui estoy
<Expectro> donde te debo contestar
<mimecar> te han preguntado a las 19:54 cual es el problema
<Expectro> ok
<Expectro> intale 12.10 en un dell xps 600  de torre
<Expectro> tiene una nvidia 6800
<Expectro> y una de sonido
<mimecar> ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<Expectro> NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at irq 22
<Expectro> equipo actualizado todo
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve el driver libre para la tarjeta gráfica?
<Expectro> fui a mi portatil a probar y alla suena bin los audifonos
<Expectro> esta funcionando
<Expectro> lo que no se es la parte de aceleracion
<mimecar> el driver libre tiene aceleración
<Expectro> pero  ok el cairo corre muy bien
<Expectro> pero en las herramientas esta deshabilitada la opcion de sonido y video
<Expectro> en las herramientas de audio muevo todo todo esta activado y no suena
<Expectro> en win si suena
<mimecar> ¿te afecta que esté desactivada la opción del driver privativo con la tarjeta gráfica?
<Expectro> ya la deshabilite
<Expectro> la puse libre
<mimecar> el libre viene por defecto, no tienes que hacer nada
<Expectro> la hania puesto privativa
<mimecar> en el sonido comprueba que están todos los niveles de volumen activados
<Expectro> mic y parlantes l 100%
<mimecar> hay más controles
<Expectro> y un poquito mas
<Expectro> y no suena
<Biblioclasta> para NVidia CK804 with ALC850 hay un bug reportado en pulseaudio
<Expectro> ok
<Expectro> y que debo hacer
<mimecar> esperar
<Expectro> ?
<Biblioclasta> Recomiendan usar solo alsa, o desactivar el
<Biblioclasta> manejo de energia en pulseaudio
<Expectro> como se si tengo alsa o pulse
<Biblioclasta> ubuntu viene con pulse, entoncess tienes pulse si no has cambiado nada
<Biblioclasta> tambien tienes alsa por debajo de pulse seguramente
<Biblioclasta> yo empezaria probando desactivar el manejo de energia de pulse, si eso no lo arregla
<Biblioclasta> sacaría pulse y me quedaría con alssa
<Biblioclasta> te paso links para las 2 procedimientos, es pera que busque
<Expectro> ok
<Biblioclasta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PositionReporting
<Biblioclasta> Turning off PulseAudio timer scheduling
<Biblioclasta> en la sección que dice Turning off PulseAudio timer scheduling
<Expectro> ok
<Biblioclasta> hay gente que reporto que eso les soluciona el problema, otra gente dice que no
<Expectro> me imagino
<Expectro> pero tu concepto que es mejor alsa o pulse
<mimecar> tampoco tienes muchas opciones si pulse falla
<Expectro> mmm
<Biblioclasta> sip, la verdad que si no vas a usar sonido usb o si tienes una sola placa de sonido
<Expectro> 1 sola
<Biblioclasta> entonces alsa y pulse es lo mismo, menos complicaciones alsa
<Biblioclasta> aparte de alsa y pulse esta jack
<Biblioclasta> jack es para sonido proresional, un poco más complicada de configurar pero indispensable para multiples entradas filtros y ese tipo de cosas
<Expectro> ya
<Expectro> eso no lo necesito solo que suene
<Expectro> y pueda colocar mi subwoofer
<Biblioclasta> si falla la solución anterior, entonces recomiendan remover pulseaudio
<Expectro> ok
<Expectro> como hago para editar eso
<Biblioclasta> como?
<Biblioclasta> editar que?
<Expectro> lo que dice en la wiki
<Biblioclasta> en la linea de comando escribe
<Expectro> Para cambiar esto, edite el archivo / etc / pulse / default.pa y cambiar la línea que dice:
<Biblioclasta>  gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Biblioclasta> en la linea de comando escribe:  gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Biblioclasta> te pedira el password y luego podras editar el archivo
<Expectro> ok
<Expectro> voy a reiniciar la pc
<Expectro> bibliocasta ahora el sonido aparece con un candado, voy a quitar todo pulse
<Biblioclasta> mmm
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Biblioclasta> primero intenta escribir en una consola, alsamixer
<Expectro> ok
<Biblioclasta> y fijate si estan bien los niveless de sonido alli
<Expectro> NVidia CK804                 F1:  Ayuda                            │
<Expectro> │     Chip: Realtek ALC850 rev 0         F2:  Información del sistema          │
<Expectro> │    Vista: Reproducir                   F6:  Seleccione una tarjeta de sonido │
<Expectro> │ Elemento: Master [Ganancia en dB: 0,00,
<Expectro> │Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.25
<Biblioclasta> esta al maximo
<Expectro> 00-00: Intel ICH : NVidia CK804 : playback 1 : capture 1       ││      >
<Expectro> │     ││00-01: Intel ICH - MIC ADC : NVidia CK804 - MIC ADC : capture 1││      >
<Expectro> │     ││00-02: Intel ICH - IEC958 : NVidia CK804 - IEC958 : playback 1
<Expectro> estan hasta unas lineas rojas
<Expectro> sii
<Biblioclasta> ok, entonces adios a pulseaudio
<Expectro> ok
<Expectro> desinstalo todo
<Expectro> el pulse
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<xangua> mala idea y arrepentimiento en 3, 2, 1
<Expectro> ??????????
<Expectro> sudo apt-get purge libcanberra-pulse pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-udev pulseaudio-module-x11 gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils pavucontrol
<Expectro> lo deisntalare por completo
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Expectro> y me toca reiniciar???
<Biblioclasta> reiniciar o matar al daemon de pulse
<Expectro> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<Expectro> eso no lo se hacer
<Biblioclasta> creo que es:  sudo service pulseaudio stop
<Biblioclasta> pero no se la verdad
<Expectro> tengo que instalar alsa
<Expectro> o ya lo tengo?
<Biblioclasta> alsa ya esta instalado, pero si es necesario una interface visual para el mixer
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<Expectro> pulseaudio -k
<Expectro> El programa «pulseaudio» no está instalado. Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<Expectro> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Expectro> voy a reiniciar ya vengo
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Expectro> biblioclasta
<Expectro> no suena
<Expectro> el sonido esta al 100
<Expectro> me voy a configuracion del sistema/sonido y no sale nada no hay tarjeta seleccionada
<Biblioclasta> en el alsamixer?
<Expectro> pera
<Expectro> no ahi esta full
<Expectro> pero igual no suena
<Biblioclasta> un momento
<Expectro> oki
<Biblioclasta> que pasa cuando pones en la consola:  gstreamer-properties
<Expectro> voy
<Expectro> No se ha encontrado la orden «streamer-properties», quizás quiso decir:
<Expectro>  La orden «gstreamer-properties» del paquete «gnome-media» (main)
<Expectro> streamer-properties: no se encontró la orden
<Biblioclasta> g
<Expectro> ?
<Biblioclasta>  gstreamer-properties
<Biblioclasta> con g
<Expectro> ahi que instalar genome-media
<Expectro> ok
<xangua> y luego instalar pulseaudio...de nuevo :P
<Expectro> salio probando tuberia
<Biblioclasta> xangua, el problema es que pulse falla con su hardware, aparece como bug conocido y no resuelto
<Expectro> ye mande en priv para no inibtar aqui
<Expectro> las letras de este teclado no se ven jejej
<Biblioclasta> ok pero no inicia un menu visual?
<Expectro> asi es
<Expectro> lo que no me cabe en la cabeza es que si me muestra al 100% porque no suena
<Expectro> salida predeterminada
<sebasta96> hola nesecito aser una pàrticion de disco con el gparted y le quiero sacar memoria al windows para ponerle al ubuntu como ago :-/
<xangua> sebasta96: el instalador de ubuntu hace eso por ti, si lo que quieres es instalar ubuntu
<sebasta96> haaa y yo ya lo tengo instalado pero no tiene mucha memoria yo le quiero poner mas como ago ..???
<xangua> sebasta96: paso número 1. resguardas tu información 2. con cualquier live cd de ubuntu o con la misma iso que te ofrecen en la página de gparted, inicias gparted y haces las modificaciones pertinentes
<sebasta96> siii y a hora
<sebasta96> que .??
<xangua> pues no creo que necesites un manual de gparted, pero ahí está sebasta96 http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=es
<chechodan> hola
<chechodan> hay alguien en casa
<chechodan> pase un rato por aca
<chechodan> necesito ayuda
<chechodan> muchas preguntas sin responder
<chilicuil> chechodan: hola, bienvenido a #ubuntu-es, ¿qué tipo de pregutnas tienes?, estaré feliz de ayudarte con las que pueda
<chechodan> hey ya me estaba por irme
<chechodan> quiero agrandar mi swap
<chechodan> me anda lento ubuntu
<chechodan> y creo que es por el swap
<chechodan> de 2gb que tiene actualmente a 5gb
<chechodan> ah y una cosa importante, necesito que este encryptada
<chechodan> chilicuil: me seguis?
<chilicuil> chechodan: sip, estoy leyendo
<chechodan> encontre esto en internet http://apuntes-para-no-olvidar.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/ampliar-memoria-swap-en-ubuntu.html
<chechodan> pero yo tengo una particion swap
<chilicuil> chechodan: mmm, que version de ubuntu tienes?, es la primera vez que usas la distribucion?
<chechodan> y ahi lo hacen con un archivo
<chechodan> tengo la 12.04
<chilicuil> chechodan: no creo que aumentando la memoria swap se arregle tu problema
<chilicuil> cuanta memoria RAM real tienes?
<chechodan> tengo 4gb
<chilicuil> 2 gb ya es suficiente de memoria swap
<chechodan> ayer prendi el netbeans 7 y se me murio
<chechodan> tengo 2gb de swap
<chilicuil> chechodan: el sistema te va lento siempre?, o solo cuandos arrancas netbeans?
<chechodan> solo ayer, cuando lo instale
<chechodan> hoy no probe
<chechodan> pero con los videos en youtube por ej
<chilicuil> entonces si no usas netbeans el sistema de va bien, no es asi?
<chechodan> pasa que se me traba en el tiempo
<chechodan> como que va comiendo la memoria hasta que empieza a funcionar lento
<chechodan> es decir, pongo 4 a 5 videos y el 5 anda mal
<chechodan> como que anda corta de memoria
<chechodan> los video los reproduce lento
<chechodan> eso es la placa de video entonces
<chilicuil> chechodan: si, puede ser que el problema sea de tu tarjeta grafica
<chechodan> tengo una nvidia y instale los driver genericos
<chechodan> los que vienen con ubuntu pero por fuera digamos
<chilicuil> chechodan: sugiero que intentes los privativos, si eso no arregla tu problema, sugiero que pruebes con un sistema de ventanas que requiera menos recursos, por ejemplo con xfce
<chechodan> ah puede ser eso
<chilicuil> por fuera?, es decir fuiste a la pagina del fabricante y ahi los descargaste?
<chechodan> pero tengo aceleradora 2gb, quiero usarla
<chechodan> no descarge de nvidia, es un quilombo instalarla
<chechodan> confiaba en los drivers actuales
<chechodan> puede ser eso entonces, la placa de video
<chechodan> osea con 2gb de swap venimos bien no?
<chechodan> voy a ver si puedo instalar el driver de nvidia
<chilicuil> si chechodan, hasta vas sobrado.., la memoria swap solo se utiliza cuando se acaba la memoria real.., y si tienes 4gb, seguro sera muy pocas veces.., ademas, dado que la swap se aloja en el disco duro es mucho mas lenta que la memoria real
<chilicuil> si el problema fuera la memoria ram real, entonces te recomendaria comprar mas ram y no hacer mas swap, pero en tu caso creo que el problema esta en tu targeta grafica | controlador
<chechodan> gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> de nada chechodan, suerte!
<chechodan> voy a probar con esa opcion, sino me ves de regreso jeje
<chechodan> un gusto
<chilicuil> vale, aqui te espero =P
<chechodan> chilicuil: anduvo fantastico parese, por el momento anda todo bien, hasta se ve mejor :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-20
<rain7> necesito ayuda
<Biblioclasta> en que?
<rain7> en xubuntu
<Biblioclasta> cual es la consulta?
<rain7> quiero abrir mis archivos de word y power point en ubuntu
<rain7> que programa me sirve
<Biblioclasta> muchas opciones, desde libreoffice, abiword, a instalar ms office con wine
<rain7> otra consulta
<rain7> tengo xubuntu istalado en una laptop hp y quiero configurar el wifi
<rain7> como hago??
<Biblioclasta> el sistema detecta la placa wifi?
<rain7> nose
<Biblioclasta> en la esquina superior derecha ves el icono de red?
<rain7> si pero no enciende el led del wifi por mas que oprimo para encenderlo
<rain7> la tecla de encender el wifi no enciende
<Biblioclasta> empecemos por lo obvio, preciona el boton de funcion para preder la red desde el teclado
<rain7> ya lo hice
<rain7> y no prende
<Biblioclasta> puedes decirme que te muestra cuando haces
<rain7> no hace nada
<Biblioclasta> lspci |grep -i net
<Biblioclasta> en la terminal
<Biblioclasta> lspci | grep -i net
<rain7> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<rain7> 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 5390
<rain7> eso es lo que me muestra con la linea de comando
<Biblioclasta> ok un minuto
<Biblioclasta> que version usas, de xubuntu?
<rain7> tengo xubuntu 9
<Biblioclasta> por que?
<Biblioclasta> por que no actualizas?
<rain7> estoy en eso en este momento
<rain7> mientras se actualiza estoy hablando contigo
<Biblioclasta> ahh ok, el problema con esa placa al parecer se soluciono a partir de la version 11
<Biblioclasta> la version lts actual es la 12.04 y la últim la 13.10
<Biblioclasta> te recomiendo que actualices a una versión más actual
<rain7> pero no se si la soporte mi laptop
<Biblioclasta> cuanta memoria ram tiene?
<Biblioclasta> depende la memoria es el manejador de ventanas que te conviene
<rain7> 2GB y 350GB en disco 1.6 Mhz de velocidad
<Biblioclasta> estas sobradisimo
<Biblioclasta> tengo un luvuntu corriendo en 256Mb y es usuable
<rain7> oye despues de todo de donde eres
<Biblioclasta> Mendoza, Argentina
<rain7> ok
<Biblioclasta> tu?
<rain7> Cartagena, Colombia
<rain7> al parecer eres el unico o unica que estas en el chat conmigo
<rain7> hombre o mujer???
<Biblioclasta> No, hay un varias personas leyendo seguramente, otros se aburren de, hablar
<Biblioclasta> hombre
<rain7> ok
<rain7> estoy haciendo un diplomado de implementacion de software libre en soluciones empresariales para poder graduarme de tecnologo en sistemas
<Biblioclasta> ahh muy bien
<rain7> bamos a trabajar con centos
<rain7> y quiero saber si conoces algun software de inventario que sea de licencia GNU
<rain7> que trabaje con centos
<Biblioclasta> varios
<Biblioclasta> depende sobretodo de los detalles de lo que necesitas
<rain7> dime uno que permita llevar la contabilidad para el inventario de un almacen para ropa
<rain7> o algo similar para modificarlo
<Biblioclasta> de ropa en concreto nunca e buscado
<Biblioclasta> soy programador, y usualmente termino implementando cosas semejantes
<Biblioclasta> un segundo
<rain7> que tiempo tienes de programar
<Biblioclasta> profesionalmente empece en el 2006, así que seran 8 años ya
<rain7> huuy bastante
<rain7> y que has hecho o creado
<rain7> en que lenguaje
<rain7> java .net python ruby????
<Biblioclasta> mayormente java y php
<rain7> ok
<Biblioclasta> también javascript, cada ves promente más javascript
<rain7> ok
<Biblioclasta> estamos por empezar un proyecto con node muy entretenido
<rain7> tenemos pensado hacer una distro de linux Colombiana
<Biblioclasta> Amigo, voy a matar zombis un rato.
<Biblioclasta> nos vemos
<rain7> ok, fue un rato chevere gracias por todo
 * sjlvanq adios....
<nehemuel> Saludos
<nehemuel> !
<successus> alguno usais shylpheed? como se puede hacer para cargar las imagenes de un e-mail?
 * xoan buenas
<talo> hola
<palmagro> ltureplex
<Patero-ng> hello am I on the air?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<kurama10> buenaventura:
<kurama10> digo buenas
<kurama10> lo malo del uso del tab
<buenaventura> qué pasa kurama10 ?
<buenaventura> :P
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-21
<arielsanflo> hola saludos
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda como instalar google earth
<arielsanflo> trato de instalarlo
<arielsanflo> pero me dice que hace falta
<_LuseR_> arielsanflo, sudo apt-cache search google
<_LuseR_> a ver que te dice eso
<_LuseR_> a mi arroja dos salidas pero estoy desde un server
<_LuseR_> asumo que...
<_LuseR_> sudo apt-get install googleearth te instalara por mi output una utilidad que automaticamente construye un paquete debian de google earth
<_LuseR_> luego es instalar el paquete con dpkg
<arielsanflo> gracias men lo intentare
<_LuseR_> por lo que a mi me arroja la salida supongo que te va  ahcer falta una biblioteca...
<_LuseR_> libgeo-googleearth
<_LuseR_> con dpkg instalas facil
<_LuseR_> sudo dpkg -i paquete.deb
<mailuy> que es la que hay!
 * xoan buenas
<waflessnet> hola !,
<waflessnet> conecen el nombre de la aplicacion que permite tener separada distintos programas en una sola pantalla
<waflessnet> como http://snag.gy/Zovrr.jpg
<waflessnet> se ejecutan en un espacio visual
<waflessnet> es como tmux
<waflessnet> pero grafico :C
<kmilogars> alguien que me ayude en android: lo que pasa es que instale el cwm recovery con sh y no me funciona las teclas de vol+ y vol-, y siempre que le doy reset vuelve y lo inicia
<kmilogars> hay alguna forma de detener el proceso
<debsan_> waflessnet, hablas de un manejador de ventanas al estilo tiling ? yo estoy probando i3wm, pero hay demasiados
<waflessnet> mosaico
<waflessnet> que me dices de Xmonad
<waflessnet> ?
<debsan_> no lo he probado
<waflessnet> se ve prometedor
<waflessnet> pero voy a tratar de instalar una aplicacion para openbox
<waflessnet> voy a probar pytyle
<ionwind> buenas tardes
<ionwind> alguien sabe como poner el doble panel al nautilus??
<ionwind> ubuntu 13.10
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Estoy intentando hacer un enlace a /var/www a una unidad extraible, para poder leerlo
<Harpagornis> pero al ser NTFS, no me deja darle permisos a los ficheros
<Harpagornis> y lo triste de todo, es que eso ya me había pasado antes y lo habia solucionado, pero soy tan.. que no me acuerdo,xd
<Harpagornis> alguien quiere darme una pista?xd
<Harpagornis> admito insultos si hace falta
<Harpagornis> pero sin pasarse,xd
<chilicuil> ni con 'sudo' te permite cambiar los permisos?, $ sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www #despues de haber montado la unidad ?
<Harpagornis> chilicuil: no
<Harpagornis> al ser montado con ntfs, no e deja darle permisos
<Harpagornis> estoy intentando recopilar como había hecho, pero no me acuerdo
<chilicuil> oh.., parece que necesitas el paquete ntfs-3g
<Harpagornis> y montarlo con ntfs-3g
<chilicuil> lueog al montarlo, especifica, mount -t ntfs-3g
<chilicuil> sip!
<Harpagornis> puede ser
<Harpagornis> que no sea por intentarlo
<Harpagornis> umm
<Harpagornis> ahora que lo dices, creo que creará un script para que al arrancar el sistema montara con ntfs-3g
<chilicuil> mmm?
<Harpagornis> sino cada vez que apaque el sistema ya estoy en lo mismo
<Harpagornis> entiendes?
<Harpagornis> tenía un script para que montara y le diera permisos
<chilicuil> ahh.., no crees ese script, mejor modifica /etc/fstab, para eso es, especifica en el sistema de archivos, ntfs-3g
<Harpagornis> ok
<Harpagornis> también es cierto
<Harpagornis> pero en fstab, le puedo dar permisos?
<chilicuil> pues ahi puedes especificar las mismas opciones que pones en `mount`, cuando montas con el driver ntfs-3g el sistema podrá escribir|leer.., no se si ese driver tambien implemente permisos granulares como en ext3, ext4...
<Harpagornis> ok, luego veo
<Harpagornis> muchas gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> np, suerte!
<Harpagornis1> chilicuil: funciona, pero lo de permisos en fstab creo que no se pede
<Harpagornis1> puede*
<chilicuil> Harpagornis1: oh, bueno, entonces ni hablar, tendras que agregar un script
<Harpagornis1> chilicuil: he puesto en fstab  uid=0,gid=disk,umask=0755
<Harpagornis1> con ese umask debería ponerme los permisos de * a 755?
<Harpagornis1> no tengo muy claro eso ya
<Harpagornis1> sé que fstab deja hacerlo, el problema es mío,xd
<Harpagornis1> la mascara era al reves no,xd
<Harpagornis1> es decir para poner 755
<Harpagornis1> deberia ser 022
<Harpagornis1> voy a probar..
<Harpagornis1> uuuy
<Harpagornis1> me pone los permisos bien
<Harpagornis1> pero creo que el fallo esta en la masa
<Harpagornis1> xd
<Harpagornis1> en serio, supongo que es el udi o gid
<Harpagornis1> le puse uid 0 por que supongo que es el root
<Harpagornis1> y gid disk, por que es lo que me dice el ls -l
<Harpagornis1> alguien me dice algo al respecto
<Harpagornis1> ?
<Harpagornis1> gracias
<Harpagornis1> creo que ya está
<Harpagornis1> muchas gracias chilicuil, ya está todo solucionado
<chilicuil> Harpagornis1: genial =D, al final como le has hecho?
<Harpagornis1> pues en fstab
<Harpagornis1> /dev/sdb1     /var/www/Centro/Datos/      ntfs-3g      users,uid=0,gid=disk,umask=0022     1   0
<Harpagornis1> con eso
<Harpagornis1> y de momento funciono
<Harpagornis1> me despido, repito , gracias
<gor> Buenas tenía una consulta. Alguien sabe si se podría compartir internet con otro ordenador ambos con wifi teniendo el donante dos tarjetas inalambricas?
<chilicuil> gor: se puede, necesitas poner una de esas interfaces en modo ad-hoc y usar la primera tarjeta como 'puente', javier.io/blog/es/2010/12/14/compartir-conexion-pc-a-pc.html (#ver la parte sobre Alambrica a inalambrica, deberia funcionar con inalambrica a inalambrica igualmente)
<plops> Tengo varias preguntas
<plops> Bueno si tengo ubuntu 12.04, en un portatil y no reconoce la aceleradora grafica que es un nVidia Primus que debo hacer?
<plops> y la unica forma de entrar a modo grafia es con el comando "startx". Y la configuracion de "xorg", no la toma
<waflessnet> plops,
<waflessnet> instalar los drivers de nvidia
<plops> Ha la pantalla de dicho portatil esta da;a alguien sabe como logro porner por defecto en una nVidia Optimus una configuracion para que funcionen  todo
<waflessnet> puedes instalar los privativos o los open source
<plops> waflessnet: Los drivers de nvidia no reconcen la segunda pantalla
<plops> waflessnet: recuerda que la pantalla principal esta da;ada
<waflessnet> donde lo recuerdo ?
<plops> waflessnet: ninguno de los dos funciona
<waflessnet> haaa
<plops> waflessnet: quieres que te mande un pantallazo?
<waflessnet> es correcto : tienes un portatil dañado y quieres ver  el escritorio en otra pantalla ?
<waflessnet> eso es ?
<waflessnet> mejor dicho tienes dañada la pantalla del portatil ?
<plops> waflessnet: exactgo
<plops> waflessnet: y los drivres no funciona
<plops> *exacto
<waflessnet> mmm no diría eso
<waflessnet> tienes acceso a la consola del equipo ?
<plops> waflessnet: sip
<waflessnet> enviame que te arroja xrandr
<plops> waflessnet: http://pastebin.com/qjaZkN8e
<waflessnet> estas conectandote por HDMI o por VGA ?
<plops> claramente necestio que se transmita por VGA1
<waflessnet> ¬¬ dice vga jajaa ..
<plops> waflessnet: pues ahora logro hacer correr interfaz gracica pero no logro colocar la configuracion xorg bien. Para que corran los drives de nvidia
<waflessnet> perame
<plops> waflessnet: es decir si  ejecuto el comando "xstart" funciona... pero en interfaz 2D. y los drivers de nvidia dicen http://pastebin.com/JiWm9RiX
<waflessnet> ejecuta primero xrandr --output VGA1 --off   .. luego xrandr --output  VGA1 --mode 1280x1024
<waflessnet> prueba pls
<waflessnet> sino tiene que ser :    xrandr --output VGA1 --off y despues xrandr --output  VGA1 --mode 640x480
<plops> waflessnet: Rayos... no me pagas la pantalla!! XD Listo funciona
<waflessnet> encerio ?
<waflessnet> :D
<plops> Si
<waflessnet> genial
<plops> waflessnet: mmmm
<waflessnet> plops, no que me queda claro... puedes ver el escritorio del portatil?. porque te entedí que no
<plops> waflessnet: Sip
<waflessnet> puedes ver el escritorio o una tty en la 2° pantalla ?
<plops> waflessnet: Me entra por la tty1, y me toca ejecutar el "xstart"
<plops> waflessnet: por que los drives no funcionan
<waflessnet> no me queda claro. que sucede cuando inicias xstart  ?
<plops> waflessnet: Ejecuta escritorio en unity2d
<plops> waflessnet: Pero no reconoce la tarjeta nvidia
<waflessnet> yaaa , mmm configuraste los drivers ?
<waflessnet> ejecuta la herramienta de nvidia ..
<waflessnet> nose como será en ubuntu .
<plops> waflessnet: se supone que nvidia tiene un programa que lo hace automatico
<waflessnet> se supone .
<waflessnet> estas en linux.
<waflessnet> puedes reconfigurarla tu mismo
<plops> waflessnet: se supone que es por comando pero http://pastebin.com/b4Ln8ncu
<plops> waflessnet: Pero cuando se re-inica no hace nada, vuelve otra vez a las tty1
<waflessnet> revisa los logs
<plops> waflessnet: ????
<plops> waflessnet: como se hace?
<waflessnet> o.o
<waflessnet> en la carpeta /var/log
<waflessnet> busca en google cual es el nombre del archivo. porque no recuerdo donde queda en ubuntu
<waflessnet> plops, puede ser /var/log/nvidia-installer.log con un tail
<waflessnet> revisas
<waflessnet> tail -n 100 quizas
<waflessnet> xdd se fue
<waflessnet> y yo que lo estaba ayudando.. mierda mis puntos para la rencarnacion se fueron al carajo
<plops> waflessnet: http://pastebin.com/rjZv4PKF
<waflessnet> plops, revisa tail -fn 100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<plops> waflessnet: lo siento meti mas los dedo
<waflessnet> see
<plops> waflessnet: bueno tengo varios archivos de logs...
<waflessnet> revisa el que te indique ahora
<waflessnet> los demas son de otros deamon solo queremos ver los de la grafica
<plops> waflessnet: en todos los logs solo encuentro esto http://pastebin.com/Uy0PeAfY
<plops> y eso http://pastebin.com/9kRwyLKe
<waflessnet> estas con los drivers privativos ?
<plops> waflessnet: sip
<waflessnet> plops,  revisa esto
<waflessnet> creo que es justo lo que buscas http://askubuntu.com/questions/332026/trying-to-install-proprietory-nvidia-graphics-drivers
<plops> waflessnet: Oh! al parecer.. ubuntu 12.04 no trae los GLX por defecto
<pavel_> hola+
<plops> pavel_: Hola?
<pavel_> para que sirve este programa
<pavel_> soy nuevo en esto
<pavel_> apenas lo estoy usando
<plops> ?
<pavel_> según se dice que es para soporte en Ubuntu
<plops> pavel_: Si
<mimecar> pavel_, este canal del IRC es para dudas de Ubuntu
<plops> waflessnet: Parece que si....
<pavel_> si es verdad esto, como le hago para cuando mi compu se paraliza por el uso de ram
<plops> waflessnet: Por que la verdad ese Unity2D es muy feo!!
<waflessnet> jaja plops lee tranquilo y ve lo que pasa ubuntu cuenta con una gran comunidad .. y mas aun nvidia tiene gran soporte.. y sus drivers provativos funcionan bien
<waflessnet> plops, yo ocupo openbox , gnome con su unity me dio asco
<waflessnet> :p
<plops> waflessnet: Lo peor es que necesito, el pc un par de dias... mientras lo mando a cambiar la pantalla
<pavel_> uso casi al 100 % de RAM y no baja de su uso
<mimecar> pavel_, es normal que el sistema use la RAM
<pavel_> como le hago para liberar rápidamente el uso de la RAM
<waflessnet> plops, jajaja pos instala linux en la lavadora de tu casa
<waflessnet> si necesitas un equipo o en el freezer xdd
<pavel_> casi se utiliza toda la RAM y se paraliza cruelmente, he pensado cambiarme a Windows, pero considero que es mejor linux
<plops> waflessnet: XDD
<plops> waflessnet: Aqui vamos!!
<mimecar> pavel_, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<plops> voy a hacer un reboot
<pavel_> por eso ando buscando una buena solución, y seguir con este sistema llamado YLFM SO
<mimecar> YLFM?
<pavel_> YLMF
<pavel_> si
<pavel_> 4.0
<pavel_> en español
<pavel_> sip
<waflessnet> adfdsjhh ...
<mimecar> esa distribución no es Ubuntu
<pavel_> según la página oficial dice que es Ubuntu con mascara parecido a XP de Winsows
<pavel_> por eso es conocido como el sistema pirata de XP
<mimecar> la página puede decir una cosa
<mimecar> pero no es Ubuntu sino una modificación
<pavel_> eso si
<pavel_> tienes
<pavel_> razón
<pavel_> mi compu tiene pocos recursos, 512 RAM y precesador de 1.6 Gh
<pavel_> por eso me gustó este YLMF SO 4.0
<mimecar> puedes usar xubuntu o lubuntu
<pavel_> en serio
<pavel_> pero esta disponible en español y además si arranca con mi limitada copu
<pavel_> computadora?
<mimecar> tienes el live cd / usb para probarla
<pavel_> no lo tengo
<pavel_> pero lo puedo descargar
<mimecar> descargalo
<pavel_> y consigo el CD para probarlo
<pavel_> según tu cual de los dos que me mencionas crees que funcione mejor
<mimecar> prueba y decide
<pavel_> los has probado ambos SO
<mimecar> los dos usan pocos recursos
<pavel_> que bien
<mimecar> son el mismo sistema operativo con diferente escritorio
<pavel_> que versión?
<pavel_> la más reciente
<pavel_> o versiones anteriores?
<NePtUnO> hola! hoy salió la noticia que ya está disponible Linux 3.13 eso para que distribución es? porque la verdad que no me entero
<mimecar> NePtUnO, eso es el kernel
<mimecar> pavel_, la última
<NePtUnO> mimecar: y cuando estará eso disponible para ubuntu?
<pavel_> ok... seguiré tus buenos consejos mimecar
<mimecar> NePtUnO, puede que en la 14.04 o más adelante
<waflessnet> NePtUnO, lo ouedes instalar tu mismo
<NePtUnO> uuufff...pues queda que esperar
<NePtUnO> waflessnet: yo no se como hacer eso
<mimecar> no es aconsejable hacer eso
<waflessnet> pues espera entonces
<mimecar> pero es tu equipo
<waflessnet> jaja
<plops> waflessnet: tengo buenas y malas noticas
<waflessnet> cuentame !
<plops> waflessnet : funciona!!! Pero!! pero!! o todo esta a una escala un poco grande
<NePtUnO> ¿Hay alguna distribución que trabaje con el último kernel o por lo menos uno mas avanzado que  sea estable?
<mimecar> no
<NePtUnO> pues vaya...
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres un kernel más "avanzado"
<waflessnet> plops,  como como ??
<NePtUnO> mimecar:  básicamente por las mejoras que indican para las gráficas
<pavel_> oye mimecar con quien tuve el gusto de que me diera buenos consejos, de donde eres... ?
<mimecar> pavel_, del IRC, no doy información
<plops> waflessnet: Es decir tiene selecionada la configuracion 640x480, de la pantalla rota  http://pastebin.com/JaYZjBVG
<NePtUnO> la grafica es lo que me tiene sufriendo en Linux
<waflessnet> cambiala
<NePtUnO> waflessnet:  no hay dinero
<pavel_> ok, simple curiosidad,en fin, gracias... mimecar
<plops> waflessnet: no puedo por que si no se me paga la pantalla secundaria
<waflessnet> noooo !! puedes tener las 2
<waflessnet> y las dos de diferentes dimensiones
<plops> waflessnet: Yo se... pero lo logra
<plops> waflessnet: Por eso veo "todo grande"
<plops> lo siento estoy intentando cambiar la configuracion y logro
<plops> waflessnet: alguna solucion?
<waflessnet> wtf
<waflessnet> no te entedí
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-22
<jota> olaa alguien q me ayude es urgentee
<jota> ‭olaa alguien q me ayudee es urgente)
<jota>  pueden ?
<jota> resspondaaa porfaa
<^Machista^> take a gun, do focus on your head ..... and fire.
<^Machista^> water gun.
<jota> ??whats{?
<statick> o/
<statick> alguien ha utilizado LTSP
<statick> con Ubuntu o Edubuntu
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> alguien me puede echar una mano con la configuración de tarjetas red en virtual box de na maquina virtual con ubuntu
<Harpagornis> ?
<Harpagornis> en el día de ayer me daba ping al exterior
<Harpagornis> pero ahora no hay manera
 * Harpagornis mira de reojo a todos
 * Harpagornis volverá al ataque a la tarde, para ver si le pueden ayudar
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> vuelvo por aquí
<Harpagornis> alguien me podría echar una mano ahora con lo de las tarjetas de red del virtualbox?
<Harpagornis> pues va ser que no
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Alguien podría echarme una mano, con las tarjetas de red de virtualbox, y su respectiva configuración en ubuntu?
<Harpagornis> gracias
<mimecar> !alguien Harpagornis
<kubot> Harpagornis: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Harpagornis> venga ya mimecar, siempre me das la misma bienvenida
<Harpagornis> hasta te echaba de menos ya
<mimecar> siendo que entras de normal
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Harpagornis> he pruguntado directamente, si alguien puede ayudarme pues bien, si no, pues no pasa nada
<Harpagornis> es que no cambias, xd
<guampa> Harpagornis: pero donde esta el inconveniente que encontras?
<guampa> asumo que conoces tambien el facto !detalles
<Harpagornis> jaja
<Harpagornis> ooh dios
<guampa> ?
<Harpagornis> guampa: el caso es que he probado con red interna, adaptador puente y eso, pero no me da ping a la máquina real
<mimecar> tienes que usar adaptador puente
<Harpagornis> mimecar: eso recuerdo yo, pero no me deja hacer ping
<mimecar> tu máquina virtual tiene IP?
<Harpagornis> si si
<guampa> lo que pasa que el adaptador puente no vas a tener comunicacion entre las interfases de la virtual y la maquina fisica, pues ambos estan en el puente
<guampa> podes usar interno o host-only
<guampa> preferentemente interno, ese anda de pelos y te permite salir a otras redes o lo que sea
<guampa> interno y host-only es equivalente a que tengas los adaptadores de las VM y la maquina fisica conectados a un switch
<guampa> ah perdon, tras leer veo que usa otro tipo de bridging del que pensaba
<guampa> con el que usa virtualbox si deberias poder comunicarte
<mimecar> de la máquina real a la virtual puedes hacer ping?
<Harpagornis> no
<Harpagornis> es que ayer me funionaba
<mimecar> ¿qué ha cambiado?
<Harpagornis> pero por alguna razón
<Harpagornis> mimecar: pues que yo recuerde nada
<mimecar> ni actualizaciones?
<Harpagornis> estaba configurando el servicio de dns
<Harpagornis> me funciono a la perfección
<Harpagornis> pero ahora ya no me hace ping en la real
<Harpagornis> y he probado con todo tipo de tarjetas que tiene virtualbox
<guampa> tenes acceso a otras redes, como la red local o internet desde el VM?
<mimecar> puede ser un problema con la configuración del DNS
<Harpagornis> guampa: no
<guampa> verifica que tengas configurado el puente con el adaptador de red correcto del host y que el adaptador virtual aparezca en el VM
<guampa> podes probar eliminandolo primero para que no haya nada
<guampa> luego lo agregas y ves si aparece
<Harpagornis> guampa: voy a quitar todo
<guampa> ok
<Harpagornis> y luego añado el de apaptador puente
<Harpagornis> si que tarda en cargar la configuracion de red,xd
<guampa> tarda en arrancar el VM?
<Harpagornis> guampa: si, pero por que al quitaqr las tarjetas, se pone a buscar la nueva configuracion
<Harpagornis> ahora esta
<guampa> ok, fijate que direccion ip tienen el adaptador del host y el de la vm
<Harpagornis> con ifconfig solo me sale la de lo
<Harpagornis> por que he quitado todo
<guampa> ah buenisimo, entonces ahora habria que apagar de nuevo y agregar el puente
<Harpagornis> ahora voy  a apagar y añadir lo del puente
<Harpagornis> para que quede limpio
<Harpagornis> perdona por tardar
<Harpagornis> la tarjeta, da igual cual coja no?xd
<Harpagornis> digo de ethenet o wireless
<guampa> espera
<Harpagornis> espero
<guampa> vos estas usando puente por alguna razon en particular?
<Harpagornis> no, solo quiero que me tenga salida
<Harpagornis> para el servidor dns
<Harpagornis> nada más
<guampa> si lo unico que queres es que salga a internet podes usar NAT
<Harpagornis> ya ya
<guampa> si no necesitas que lo accedan en forma transparente desde la red local no hay necesidad de usar puente tampoco
<Harpagornis> pero es por el servercio de dns
<guampa> que servicio?
<guampa> estas poniendo un server DNS en el vm?
<Harpagornis> el bind
<Harpagornis> si, por que?
<guampa> para saber cual opcion te conviene mas
<guampa> bridge es parecido a host-only, la unica diferencia es que de entrada con bridge la ip del VM es accesible desde la red local
<mimecar> no tienes a la máquina real usando el servidor de dns verdad?
<guampa> o sea, la red local conectada al adaptador que selecciones para el puente
<Harpagornis> mimecar, guampa : os referis a la configuracion de red del apatador de virtualbox en la maquina real
<Harpagornis> ?
<guampa> como sea, si tenes los dos adaptadores en el host es preferible que uses el ethernet para el puente
<guampa> si Harpagornis
<mimecar> la máquina real se tiene que conectar directamente al router
<Harpagornis> puse como dns la dirección de la vm
<mimecar> otros equipos se pueden conectar al servidor DNS pero no lo puede hacer el real
<mimecar> Harpagornis, máquina real, DNS => virtual?
<guampa> si, corre el DNS en el vm y lo usa para el resolver del host
<Harpagornis> exacto
<mimecar> si ese es el caso no funcionará
<Harpagornis> por?
<mimecar> la máquina real no puede usar el servidor de dns
<Harpagornis> umm, ayer me funcionaba
<guampa> mientras haya comunicacion entre los adaptadores del host y el vm no veo porque no
<mimecar> cómo resuelve la máquina virtual si la real apunta a ella misma
<guampa> las ip son diferentes, para el host el vm es una maquina en la red local
<mimecar> sí, pero la máquina virtual sale por la real
<Harpagornis> exacto
<Harpagornis> mimecar: umm, creo que no
<guampa> sale si es necesario salir a otro lugar, pero para la comunicacion resolver<->bind no es necesario que salga
<Harpagornis> son dos coniguraciones diferentes en la real
<guampa> aun asi, suponiendo el caso de una consulta recursiva a un server dns externo
<Harpagornis> real 192.168.1.5 vm 192.168.1.8
<guampa> al estar puenteado en tanto el VM tenga configurado el router de la LAN va a poder salir
<guampa> hara la consulta y la devolvera al resolver
<guampa> mismo para el caso de host-only + el host routeando al vm hacia afuera
<Harpagornis1> umm
<Harpagornis1> en la vm el ifconfig me está dando la 1.5
<Harpagornis1> pero en la configuracion tengo puesta la 1.8
<Harpagornis1> algo está fallando ahí supongo
<guampa> cambiala desde el vm
<Harpagornis1> vaya lio
<Harpagornis1> ahora me hace ping a de la real a la vm
<Harpagornis1> pero la vm no sé por que me da la 1.5
<Harpagornis1> y no me coge bien la configuracion para cambiarla
<guampa> en la real no tenias 1.5?
<Harpagornis1> si
<guampa> por eso te da ping
<Harpagornis1> no no
<Harpagornis1> ahora la puse a 1.6
<Harpagornis1> para poder probar
<Harpagornis1> me esta haciendo ping bien
<Harpagornis1> por que me resuleve la redirección para el apache
<guampa> y desde la vm?
<Harpagornis1> pero el dns, lo tengo configurado para que sea la 1.8
<Harpagornis1> veo
<guampa> hombre cambialo y festeja con un fernet con coca :D
<Harpagornis1> xd
<Harpagornis1> pues me hace ping a la configuracion de la tarjeta inalambrica
<Harpagornis1> jaja
<Harpagornis1> al resto no
<guampa> fijate si pusiste bien la mascara de red
<Harpagornis1> no entiendo nada
<Harpagornis1> veo
<Harpagornis1> joo, por que el ifconfig me da el 1.5
<Harpagornis1> si le pongo en la configuracion 1.8
<guampa> no lo se, yo pensaria que la config esta rota y eliminaria el VM y lo recrearia
<guampa> sin borrar la imagen de disco, claro esta
<Harpagornis1> pero yo creo que el fallo está en la confiracion del sistema de la vm
<Harpagornis1> por que no me hace ni caso
<guampa> como la estas configurando?
<Harpagornis1> desde el entorno grafico
<guampa> proba desde terminal
<Harpagornis1> como era?
<guampa> sudo service NetworkManager stop
<guampa> eso apaga el gestor automatico
<guampa> luego "ip r" y te fijas si todavia aparece la 1.5
<Harpagornis1> no me reconoces NetworkManager
<Harpagornis1> reconoce*
<Harpagornis1> maldita sea,xd
<guampa> en el gestor grafico tenes una opcion de deshabilitar la red?
<Harpagornis1> si, eso ya lo hice
<Harpagornis1> pero me da la misma
<guampa> dejalo apagado y en la terminal pone "ip r"
<guampa> aparece una linea que empieza con 192.168.1.0/ ..... ?
<Harpagornis1> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<guampa> es lo unico que aparece?
<Harpagornis1> no no
<Harpagornis1> 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0 scope link metric 1000
<guampa> esa no importa
<Harpagornis1> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.5
<guampa> ok
<Harpagornis1> esa si no
<guampa> si
<guampa> pone sudo ip a d 192.168.1.5
<Harpagornis1> voy
<Harpagornis1> tal cual?
<guampa> sip
<Harpagornis1> not enough information "dev" argument is required
<guampa> si se queja de que esta mal o algo agregale dev eth0 al final
<Harpagornis1> que debería hacer
<Harpagornis1> ?
<guampa> sudo ip a d 192.168.1.5 dev eth0
<Harpagornis1> me devuelve warning
<guampa> si eso no importa
<guampa> es porque no pusiste la mascara
<guampa> ahora con ip r podes ver que la ruta se elimino
<Harpagornis1> ip r
<Harpagornis1> umm todas,xd
<guampa> ahora agregas la direccion que va y luego testeas
<guampa> si, porque la default era a un host en la red que accedias por la otra ruta
<guampa> cuando agregues la direccion se va a agregar automaticamente la ruta a la red
<guampa> y luego para salir a internet tenes que poner a mano la ruta default
<Harpagornis1> la puerta de enlace debería ser la real o la 1.1 del router?
<guampa> dado que estas conectado por el bridge a la red local, con poner el router saldrias. Sino necesitarias habilitar el reenvío en el host
<Harpagornis1> todo lo que hago en la configuracion grafica, no me hace caso
<guampa> eso no tengo idea, no se si ubuntu sigue usando NetworkManager
<guampa> en todo caso, podes no usarlo para configurar la interfaz y listo
<guampa> podes usar /etc/network/interfaces
<Harpagornis1> me pone que etho tiene dhcp
<Harpagornis1> cuando le puse una fija
<Harpagornis1> iface eth inet dhcp
<guampa> si, podes cambiarlo por static y listo
<guampa> si esta levantando la ip automaticamente por dhcp a lo mejor esta siendo configurada con esa ip desde virtualbox
<guampa> VB tiene un server dhcp para autoconfigurar las tarjetas virtuales
<Harpagornis1> pues será eso
<Harpagornis1> como se añadia la ip desde la consola?
<guampa> ip a a 192.168.1.8/24 dev eth0
<guampa> a a son abreviaciones de "address add"
<guampa> ip r ahora te va a mostrar la ruta automatica a la red 192.168.1.0/24 y ya deberias poder tirar ping al host y el router
<Harpagornis1> correcto
<guampa> ahora si agregas la ruta default vas a poder salir a otras redes
<guampa> ip r a default via 192.168.1.1
<lana> Hola, alguien sabe cual es el nombre del comando de las teclas alt+tab
<Harpagornis> guampa: bueno, me seguiré rompiendo la cabeza, luego te comento, que si no te  voy  a tener toda la tarde
<Harpagornis> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<guampa> por nada, avisa cualquier cosa
<Harpagornis> vale
<MrTulias> lana, eso no es un comando, es una combinación de teclas
<lana> ya pero quiero cambiar la cpmbinacion de teclas
<lana> y me pide el nombre del comando
<curiousx> lana, entra en "compizconfig-settings-manager" y cambia la combinacion de teclas -.-
<lana> estoy googleando y algo de eso he leido ya por hay creo que puedo
<lana> pero como puedo saber los comandos de plicaciones?
<lana> por ejemplo quiero hacer un lanzador de writer, calc impress....
<lana> como puedo saber los comandos que habren estas aplicaciones
<MrTulias> mira a ver en 'atajos del teclado' en configuración
<lana> si ya he mirado
<lana> y hay he personalizado alguna cosa
<lana> pero si quiero poner algo que no aparece alt+tab por ejemplo
<lana> me pide el comando
<lana> con compizconfig-settings-manager lya lo he hecho
<lana> pero tengo curiosidad de como saber que comando se ejecutan cuando abrimos una aplicacion
<Chuck_Norris> podes hacer un:  pgrep <aplicacion> para que te de el PID (Identificacion del proceso, o sea un numero) y luego te fijas en /proc/<PID> /cmdline   lo que te va a devolver el comando que ejecuto esa aplicacion
<Chuck_Norris> /proc/<PID>/cmdline*
<Chuck_Norris> brb
<Chuck_Norris> be right back
<lana> h ver si me entero
<lana> a ver lo voy a intentar con simple scan por ejemplo
<Chuck_Norris> en realidad esa es la manera en la que chuck norris se maneja, simplemente podrias abrir un administrador de procesos y ver como se llama el programa
<Chuck_Norris> tipeas el nombre del programa en la terminal apretas <enter> y si se abre una ventana es por que ese es el comando que lanza dicha aplicacion
<MrTulias> ¿No se manejaba a puñetazos y patadas en la cabeza? :p
<lana> si claro pero que tipes?
<Chuck_Norris> sino, escribi quizas 3 o 4 letras del nombre del programa en la terminal y luego apreta la tecla <tab> dos veces
<lana> a ver
<lana> esta ultima tiene buena pinta
<lana> aunque siempre tienes que saber como empieza
<Chuck_Norris> sino sabes o no te acordas el nombre del programa escribi en la terminal:  apropos <algo relacionado con el programa>  digamos que el programa es de ofimatica entonces podrias escribir: apropos office
<Chuck_Norris> y te devolvera una lista de programas relacionados con esa tematica
<lana> por ejemplo he escrito write he dado al tab salen muchas cosas pero no el lanzador de writer
<lana> apropos office
<lana> office: nothing appropriate.
<lana> es un ejemplo por que ya se cual es el del witer
<Chuck_Norris> para writer:  libreoffice --writer %U
<Chuck_Norris> ese es el comando
<lana> correcto pero como lo has sacado
<lana> eso es lo que me interresa
<Chuck_Norris> es un secreto de estado -.-
<Chuck_Norris> no te lo puedo develar
<lana> jo
<lana> por
<Chuck_Norris> de hacerlo tendria que terminar con tu vida en los proximos 10 segundos =(
<lana> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<lana> una pista
<Chuck_Norris> fijate en la carpeta:  /usr/share/applications/   ahi tenes un monton de accesos directos, abrilos con un editor de textos y fijate en la linea que dice "Exec"
<lana> voy
<Chuck_Norris> ahi te dara el comando que lanza X aplicacion
<joelroman> hola
<Chuck_Norris> hello
<Chuck_Norris> hi
<lana> ok
<lana> encontrado
<Chuck_Norris> soy tu idolo?
<lana> a medias te pongo el otro reto, para que sea tu idolo
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<lana> como saber los comandos de las combinaciones de teclas
<Chuck_Norris> no lo se, si estas utilizando compiz es algo relacionado con compiz pero no hay comandos que sea por ejemplo: compiz --switch-windows  o   compiz --expose
<Chuck_Norris> o sea... en mi openbox para tener expose mi comando es:  skippy-xd   pero openbox es otro cantar -.-
<lana> para poner atajos de teclado nuevos me pide un comando
<Chuck_Norris> mostra una captura de lo que estas haciendo quizas alguien de los que estan obserbando saben de lo que queres hacer
<lana> estoy creando atajos de teclado
<Chuck_Norris> mientras tanto chuck norris...   http://i.imgur.com/GEc2IQx.jpg
<lana> tengo que hacer un trabajo muy grande y repetitivo
<lana> y quiero poner atajos comodos
<Chuck_Norris> atajos de teclado para que?
<Chuck_Norris> si es para jugar con ventanas apende a configurar "compizconfig..."
<lana> por ejemplo F2 para cambiar de ventana, F3 para copiar y F4 para pegar
<Chuck_Norris> nadie te va a enseñar aca a utilizar ese programa
<mimecar> quieres cambiar CONTROL + C por F3 ?
<Chuck_Norris> son de las cosas que tenes que aprendes por tu cuenta, cuando mucho te pueden dar un link a una guia
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<Chuck_Norris> se esta re complicando
<lana> bueno copiar y pegar como en libreoffice ya lo se hacer
<mimecar> usa las combinaciones de tecla estándar
<lana> y cambiar las ventanas ya lo he hecho en compiz
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<lana> por lo que el problema solucionado
<lana> solo queria profundizar algo mas en la combinacion de teclas
<Chuck_Norris> entra en compizconfi... y profundiza lo que quieras -.- tenes pa' rato ahi
<lana> ok
<lana> tengo que marcharme, por lo que ya te puedo decir que eres mi idolo
<lana> gracias por la ayuda
<Chuck_Norris> lo sé lo sé
<Chuck_Norris> son 500
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<Harpagornis> guampa: he llegado a unha solución
<guampa> cual?
<Harpagornis> umm, he conectado todo tipo de tarjetas que se podían, y he creado tra subred, para no mezclarla con el router
<Harpagornis> ahora solo falta ver cual me funciono de ellas
<Harpagornis> tuve que reconfigurar el dns, pero va
<guampa> no entendi del todo, pero si te funciona pues bien
<Harpagornis> guampa: ahora te explico mejor
<Harpagornis> que creo que ni yo lo tengo muy claro
<Harpagornis1> guampa: estas?
<guampa> Harpagornis1: si
<Harpagornis1> te cuento, me funciono
<Harpagornis1> renicie para saber si estaba todo ok
<Harpagornis1> resulto que no
<Harpagornis1> pero lo peor es que ahora solo me detecta la de "lo"
<Harpagornis1> por muchas que le meta
<guampa> te funciono lo de los comandos ip y todo eso?
<Harpagornis1> sabes algo de que podría ser?
<Harpagornis1> ahora mismo?
<guampa> pregunto que fue lo que te funciono, si te referis a esos comandos ip
<Harpagornis1> puse la tarjeta de adaptaor solo anfitrion
<Harpagornis1> que supuestamente
<Harpagornis1> solo deja conexion enter la real y la vm
<Harpagornis1> como si fuera una as-hoc
<guampa> si
<Harpagornis1> pero es lo que quería
<Harpagornis1> pero al inciar el sistema
<Harpagornis1> cojia una ip que no era, por dhcp
<Harpagornis1> en virtualbox, cambie el parametro, para que cojiera la que yo quisiera
<Harpagornis1> pero resulta que el sistema ahora no me detecta las tarjetas que añado
<guampa> el comando ifconfig -a no te muestra la ethernet virtual?
<guampa> o ip l
<Harpagornis1> no
<Harpagornis1> solo la de broadcast
<guampa> y en el host que interfaces aparecen?
<Harpagornis1> host, te refieres a?
<guampa> la maquina fisica
<guampa> cuando usas solo anfitrion te aparece un nuevo adaptador en el host
<Harpagornis1> no
<Harpagornis1> pasa de mi
<Harpagornis1> el vm
<guampa> pero en el host, en la maquina que corre el vbox
<Harpagornis1> es un cachondo el sistema este
<guampa> ahi no te aparece una interfaz nueva?
<Harpagornis1> la interface de red de virtualbox de siempre
<guampa> como se llama?
<splashman> alguna idea con esto? http://imageshack.com/a/img191/9728/gl50.png
<Harpagornis1> VirtualBox Host-Only Network
<guampa> y el comando ip l?
<guampa> decime que muestra en el host
<Harpagornis1> tienes el virualbox delante tu?
<guampa> no, no lo tengo instalado
<guampa> pero corre ip l en una terminal
<guampa> y fijate que sale
<Harpagornis1> vale, vb, tiene una configuracion para ese tipo de tarjetas, que le indicas la ip que quieres que coja cuando arranque el sistema
<guampa> si eso lo se
<Harpagornis1> me estaba dando error , por modificar el archivos de interfaces
<Harpagornis1> y ponerlo a static
<guampa> en el host o en el vm?
<Harpagornis1> ahora con dhcp ya me reconoce
<Harpagornis1> todo en el vm
<Harpagornis1> pero con dhcp me da una ip que no quiero,xd
<guampa> no te da error por eso
<guampa> habras mandado un moco al editar el interfaces nomas
<Harpagornis1> un moco?xd
<guampa> asi que por eso lo cambiaste de puente a solo anfitrion?
<Harpagornis1> si
<Harpagornis1> en internet , un artículo, lo utilizaban así
<guampa> pues bien para ellos, calculo que era lo que necesitaban
<guampa> yo siempre preferí solo anfitrion, pero cada modo tiene sus usos igual
<guampa> el modo puente o bridge es exactamente como si la interfaz virtual tuviera un cable que la conecta a la red local fisica
<guampa> si tu ethernet fisica esta conectada a un switch,  es igual que si la interfaz virtual tambien estuviera conectada al switch
<guampa> y en el caso de las redes inalambricas es como si tambien estuviera conectada a la red inalambrica
<Harpagornis1> ya
<Harpagornis1> entiendo
<guampa> la red solo anfitrion lo que hace es crear un switch virtual al que se conecta la interfaz virtual
<Harpagornis1> voy a ver si consigo que me de la ip que yo quiero
<guampa> y crea una nueva interfaz puramente logica en el anfitrion, y esta interfaz tambien se conecta al switch virtual
<guampa> por eso tendrias que ver una nueva interfaz en el anfitrion
<Harpagornis1> guampa: quedo hecho
<Harpagornis1> puse la de puente
<Harpagornis1> y puse la ip a su gusto
<guampa> felicitaciones compa
<Harpagornis1> ya que al mio no queria
<Harpagornis1> y ya no me rallo
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> esta bien
<guampa> igual lo de interfaces deberia funcionar
<Harpagornis1> no se, hasta las pasan menos de mí
<Harpagornis1> hasta las chicas pasan menos de mí*
<guampa> bueno la maquina es mujer tambien, asi que puede ser eso
<Harpagornis1> pues entonces ahí estaba el fallo
<Harpagornis1> no hay manera
<guampa> pero esta bien seguir adelante mientras ande, mas adelante podes volver a trastear
<Harpagornis1> bueno, muchas gracias por la ayuda guampa, te lo agradezco mucho
<guampa> por nada, suerte
<LuiCal> Hola, necesito ayuda. En Ubuntu 12.04 a cada rato se me friza al azar el mouse y el teclado (ps/2). Todo lo demás parece seguir funcionando bien.
<LuiCal> Hola, necesito ayuda. En Ubuntu 12.04 a cada rato se me friza al azar el mouse y el teclado (ps/2). Todo lo demás parece seguir funcionando bien.
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-23
<davidmrvg> join #ubuntu-ve
<novato> No puedo acceder a internet; en ubuntu en la nueva version; estoy conectado desde un access ponit; el cual recibe la señal wifi de mi modem, algien saber las causa por la que no puede tener acceso a internet
<novato> gracias...
<talo> hi
<abailarri> Saludos. He implementado una serie de directivas en el archivo de configuracion de un vhost de apache para que siempre se redireccion la web de http a https. En ese mismo archivo declaro un subdominio, al cual también le afecta dicha redirección. Me gustaría poder hacer que esa redirección solo funcionase para el subdominio, pero he probado varias formas y no he podido. Alguien me ayuda porfavor?
<guampa> abailarri: este metodo podria servirte http://stackoverflow.com/a/6311467
<guampa> alternativamente podes usar el condicional "RewriteCond %{HTTPS} off" en vez de SERVER_PORT
<abailarri> guampa, te enseño mis reglas: http://pastebin.com/EQbyci4T
<abailarri> segun estoy leyendo en el post ese, en lugar d ponerlo en el vhost
<abailarri> hay q ponerlo en un htacces
<abailarri> cierto?
<abailarri> o lo puedo poner en el vhost mismo?
<guampa> yo siempre lo he usado en un htaccess en el document root, pero calculo que se puede usar en el vhost dentro de una directiva Directory
<abailarri> bien voy a probar
<guampa> abailarri: segun la doc de apache se puede usar en contextos server config, virtual host, directory, .htaccess
<abailarri> guampa, creo q funciona
<guampa> ah buenisimo
<abailarri> ups no, que extraño
<abailarri> Solo funciona para uno de los subdominios
<abailarri> no para todos los subdominios
<abailarri> retiro lo dicho
<guampa> como quedaron las reglas?
<abailarri> no, no lo retiro. xD
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> entonces quedaron bien :)
<abailarri> no,
<abailarri> jaja
<abailarri> osea, solo funciona para un subdominio
<abailarri> no para todo
<abailarri> s
<abailarri> necesito q funcione para todos
<guampa> para todos excepto www ?
<abailarri> en el vhost tengo la configuracion para example.com
<abailarri> y para uno.example.com y dos.example.com
<abailarri> necesito que la redireccion solo funcione con los subdominios
<guampa> eso seria %{HTTP_HOST} !^example\.com [NC]
<abailarri> http://pastebin.com/dtd66aR0
<abailarri> eso es lo q tengo
<guampa> ponele ese condicional
<abailarri> en principio dberia funcionar para los dos no?
<guampa> con lo que tenes deberia redireccionar cualquier dominio excepto www
<abailarri> extraño
<abailarri> no, no lo hace
<guampa> webdav y tareas son alias definidos en otro lugar no?
<guampa> no estoy seguro si ese rewrite puede afectar, podes probar comentandolo y viendo como funciona este solo
<abailarri> guampa, el tareas es uno de los subdominios
<abailarri> el wiki es el otro subdominio
<abailarri> dentro de wiki hay un htacces
<abailarri> pero mirandolo creo q no deberia de afectar a las reglas del vhos
<abailarri> t
<guampa> no el vhost se interpreta antes
<abailarri> ya
<abailarri> pero las reglas q hay en el htacces de wiki
<abailarri> no hay nada de HTTPS
<guampa> claro, no afecta eso tampoco
<abailarri> pues no me explico como puede ser que funcione para un subdominio
<abailarri> y para el otro no
<guampa> proba cambiar el regex por !^(www\.)example.com$
<guampa> el del HTTP_HOST
<abailarri> guampa, no, de esa forma entra el https el dominio padre incluido
<guampa> eso podes solucionarlo cambiando por !^example\.com$
<guampa> ahi entraria cualquier subdominio excepto el padre
<guampa> si queres que tampoco redireccione www, agregas otro RewriteCond
<guampa> mas que nada depende si hay mas excepciones o inclusiones en la redireccion
<abailarri> guampa, no, sigue entrando al https el padre
<guampa> me lleva el diablo entonces, lastima que no tengo el apache andando aca sino lo testeaba
<abailarri> vaya
<abailarri> no tienes forma de probarlo?
<guampa> aver
<abailarri> guampa, alguna novedad?
<guampa> abailarri: con las reglas que tenes, un dominio padre y dos subdominios, redirecciona el padre y un sub
<abailarri> aja
<abailarri> y como lo puedo poner?
<guampa> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^(www\.) [NC]
<guampa> eso redirecciona el padre y cualquier sub menos www
<guampa> el RewriteEngine On no es necesario, cuando habilitas el modulo se activa globalmente
<abailarri> me interesa q no redireccione el padre en ningun caso, es decir, con o sin www
<guampa> hm
<abailarri> he quitado el engineon
<abailarri> entonces?
<guampa> no hay algo extraño, tendria que darle mas
<guampa> solo con la condicion del puerto habilitada, redirecciona todo menos www
<guampa> sin condicionales HTTP_HOST
<guampa> no le veo mucho sentido
<abailarri> guampa, te paso de nuevo lo que tengo escrito exactamente
<abailarri> http://pastebin.com/SYmKwiW0
<guampa> abailarri: dice removed
<abailarri> removed?
<guampa> igual no importa, ya me funciona
<guampa> en FF no funciona porque tengo una redireccion hecha por el browser
<guampa> en chrome si redirecciona todo menos www y el padre
<abailarri> y que has puesto exactamente?
<guampa> http://pastebin.com/ycJ4EuLz
<guampa> ese us.net es el mio, cambialo por el que va
<guampa> he encontrado que la mejor manera de testearlo es con wget
<guampa> asi no interfiere alguna config extraña que pueda haber en el browser
<guampa> wget -O /dev/null http://...
<guampa> y ahi te aparece si te redirecciona o no
<abailarri> guampa, ahora ya no redirecciona el padre ni www
<abailarri> el primer subdominio si que lo redirecciona a https
<abailarri> pero el segundo subdominio no, no se si será xq se trata de un drupal q lleva sus propios htacces
<guampa> puede ser, yo tengo solo un html, espera que lo pruebo con un sub adicional
<guampa> si andan los dos
<abailarri> vaya
<abailarri> pues seguro q es eso
<guampa> drupal tiene su propio .htaccess x default y las redirecciones las suele activar para todo, es probable que eso este interfiriendo
<abailarri> preguntaré
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Sabeis, como decirlo, umm. de un agenda, pero para servicio web, una agenda como tienes los clientes de correo, pero para servicio web
<SkavenXXI> Harpagornis un gestor de contactos?
<Harpagornis> SkavenXXI: umm, más bien, como un calendario
<Harpagornis> donde se puedan guardar las notas
<Harpagornis> no sé si hay algo así por la red
<SkavenXXI> es caso es que no termino de entender qué coño buscas xD
<SkavenXXI> explícate algo mejor :)
<Harpagornis> SkavenXXI: jaja
<Harpagornis> veamos
<Harpagornis> tanto outlook
<Harpagornis> ocmo thunderbird
<Harpagornis> tienen un apartado que es calendario
<Harpagornis> y en ese calendario te permite , hacer la función de agenda, para apuntar lo que quieras
<Harpagornis> pues eso, pero como servicio web
<Harpagornis> como un cms
<Harpagornis> SkavenXXI: me explico?
<Harpagornis> a ver, sería raro que lo hubiera
<Harpagornis> pero por preguntar por si "alguien" sabe
<SkavenXXI> ah vale, que cuando dices agenda, no es agenda de contactos ... sino agenda de citas
<SkavenXXI> pues coño.... Google Calendar va al pelo para eso
<Harpagornis> ya, pero no se almacena localmente
<Harpagornis> SkavenXXI: no sabes de ninguno que trabaje localmente no?
<Harpagornis> sino pruebo con el de google,
<Harpagornis> pero si hay otro, pues mejor,xd
<SkavenXXI> ok, que el sistema te lo quieres montar tú en tu servidor ....
<Harpagornis> SkavenXXI: si
<Harpagornis> si hay, si no, pues nada, tampoco tiene gran importancia
<SkavenXXI> haberlo lo habrá, claro que sí ... pero no se me ocurre cómo buscarlo en google xD
<SkavenXXI> cms de calendario?
<SkavenXXI> no veo nada claro :D
<Harpagornis> yo tampoco , busque y no vi nada
<Harpagornis> por eso pregunte por aquí
<SkavenXXI> Harpagornis nada tio, he estado buscando y no he encontrado nada, lo siento
<SkavenXXI> lo máximo es que montes un crm, que todos suelen llevar gestor de calendarios
<Harpagornis> he encontrado uno
<Harpagornis> a ver  si va bien
<Harpagornis> 3cevents 
<Novver> Alguien me puede ayudar ? soy nuevo en esto
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Novver> hola guampa buenos dias; instale ubuntu 13.10, pero no puedo tener acceso a internet, me conecto de forma alambrica, mediante un access point TL-WA5110G. trata de concetarse, pero no se puede conectar.
<guampa> Hola Novver, muy bien, ahora que planteaste el problema el que sepa te podra ayudar
<Novver> ?
<Novver> amm no saben ?
<Novver> bye
<Gaby> hola?
<Gaby> necesito ayuda, hay alguien?
<Harpagornis> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Gaby> como ejecuto un archivo .686 ?
<guampa> que es eso?
<Harpagornis> Gaby: eso no pertenence a archivos del sisitema de windows
<Harpagornis> exactamente de Asm686
<Harpagornis> ?
<Harpagornis> y segundo, ya que lo he buscando, google dice que FileviewPro lo abre, ahora ya no tengo idea si es un buen software y hace lo que dice
<dark> hola
<dark> buenas noches
<dark> miren tengo un problema instale un paquete  mediente apt-get
<dark> y ahora cada vez que instalo un programa me aparece este mensaje al final de la instalación
<dark> En el fichero «/usr/share/menu/emuselect», en (o en la defición que termina en) la línea 4:
<Gaby> es de linux
<dark> ?package(emuselect):needs="X11" section "Games/Tools" title="Emuselect ROMLauncher" command="/usr/bin/emuselect.gambas" icon="/usr/share/pixmaps/emuselect.png"
<dark>                                         ^
<dark> Esperaba: «=»
<dark> Omitiendo el fichero por los errores producidos...
<guampa> Gaby: eso no se ve como un programa de linux
<chilicuil> dark: el error parece indicar que hace falta un caracter '=' entre section y "Games/Tools", sugiero que lo agregas y veas si eso soluciona tu problema
<Harpagornis> dark: eso  no viene de wine?
<guampa> Gaby: porque queres ejecutarlo y cual es la ruta completa?
<Gaby> baje un juego y me dice que el ejecutable es ese archivo
<dark> no lo instale de los repositorios de ubuntu
<guampa> Gaby: pues no se ve como un programa de linux
<dark> perdon
<dark> pero no entiendo en que parte falta el signo =
<Gaby> perdon, la extension es .i686
<Gaby> directamente la ejecuto por terminal con ./filenamei686
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-24
<Gaby> como hago para que ejecute en pantalla  completa?
<guampa> que programa es?
<guampa> no es aconsejable usar programas que no esten en el centro de software o repos oficiales
<dark> por
<Gaby> es un juego
<guampa> los programas de los repos estan verificados y testeados para que no contengan codigo malicioso
<Gaby> lo ejecuto y me dice: Failed to set a reasonable screen resolution
<Gaby> no es codigo malicioso
<Rodisaurio> hola
<Harpagornis> Buenas, asbeis de que puede ser, que el sistema , una vez insertado el usuario y contraseña. no llega nunca a cargar el escitorio? siempre se que con el fondo solo
<Abr1l> buenas noches ua pregunta, a alguno de ustedes se le ha puesto el ubuntu 12.04 lento (mas d lo normal) y/o congelado
<dark> hagapornis
<dark> si es verdad
<dark> no se porque cada vez el ubuntu 12.04 se esta haciendo más lento
<dark> igual lo tengo instalado desde abril del 2012
<dark> si fuera windows lo tendria solo 2 meses
<Abr1l> dark, pero no has hhco nada para eso?
<dark> no
<dark> solo instalo las actualizaciones de los repositorios oficiales
<dark> y uno que otro ppa
<Yeiko> Buenos días a tod@s
<anikras> hola
<anikras> tengo una maquina virtual en virtualbox
<anikras> resulta que estoy conectado en el anfitrion a una direccion IP y es del tipo: 158.42.154
<anikras> y quiero que mi maquina virtual tenga una ip del tipo 192.168.0.100
<anikras> quiero poder acceder desde el anfitrion a la maquina virtual
<anikras> alguien puedde decirme como se hace ?
<manuel__> prueba de irc
<manuel__> alguien me puede contestar estoy haciendo un ejercicio y necesito comprobar
<Ornitoringo> saludos
<Ornitorrinco> a alguien le funciono el crontab en ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Ornitorrinco> he mirado en mil manuales y hago lo que se supone que hay que hacer pero parece que ignore lo que ponga en /etc/crontab
<pirulinux> buen dia disculpen que joda tan temprano pero boy ha nesecitar algo de ayuda veran en estos momentos estoy utilisando una red wifi la cual va ha ser eliminada de manera definitiva el dia de mañana
<pirulinux> dispongo de una cableada pero tiene un bloqueo por proxy
<pirulinux>  y el pidgin no funciona desde hay
<pirulinux> existe alguna manera de evadir el bloqueo
<pirulinux> con un proxy local o algo
<pirulinux>  me urge de lo contrario pirulinux podria desapareser para siempre
<pirulinux> help
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Os comentará ayer, a la noche, que por falta de memoria en el sistema(por tonto), me fallo, el problema es que phpmyadmin, pues me da el fallo para poder acceder, el #2002
<Harpagornis> no se si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con este tema
<Harpagornis> gracias
<WiPinDon> y que descripcion te da ?
<Harpagornis> WiPinDon: espera y te veo mejor
<Harpagornis> WiPinDon: ahora ya ha cambiado
<Harpagornis> es..
<Harpagornis> #1045 Cannot log in the Mysql server
<WiPinDon> el servicio de mysql esta corriendo ?
<WiPinDon> service mysql restart
<Harpagornis> acabdo de entrar
<Harpagornis> umm
<Harpagornis> WiPinDon: este sistema es un chachondo mental
<WiPinDon> jeje
<WiPinDon> puedes ver la pantalla del phpmyadmin ?
<Harpagornis> WiPinDon: ya que estoy, como puedo ver la memoria libre del disco?
<WiPinDon> df -h
<Harpagornis> vaya
<Harpagornis> lo que ayer fallaba
<Harpagornis> hoy funciona todo
<Harpagornis> eso debería ser bueno no?xd
<Harpagornis> Tamaño 7.3 y usuados 4.3
<Harpagornis> el 38% de 7.3 de memoria libre será suficiente
<Harpagornis> ?
<Harpagornis> xd
<Harpagornis> aah , es verdad, muchas gracias WiPinDon
<Harpagornis> se me olvidaba, xd
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<locodir-user> me podrian ayudar con el wine 1.4 lo instale y no me corre powerpoint 2007
<locodir-user> gracias
<guampa> locodir-user: wine no corre cualquier programa de windows, corre algunos bien, otros mejor y otros nada
<mimecar> ¿LibreOffice no te abre la presentación?
<locodir-user> ah ya osea que no es 100 eficaz
<guampa> no, no es 100 eficaz
<locodir-user> si libreoffice la abre
<guampa> tendrias que ver que compatibilidad hay de powerpoint, pero tiene mas sentido que uses libreoffice en linux
<locodir-user> estaba aprendiendo a instalarlo
<locodir-user> hey guampa de donde eres
<guampa> de paraguay
<locodir-user> uy amigo yo soy de colombia
<guampa> un gusto amigo
<locodir-user> esto esta fenomenal
<locodir-user> ubuntu es un sistema estupendo
<guampa> pues esta bueno si
<locodir-user> estoy cacharreando para saber mas de el
<guampa> si necesitas ayuda o soporte usa este canal pues, luego para charla que no sea de eso tenemos un canal hermano #ubuntu-es-cafe
<locodir-user> bien
<locodir-user> eres aprendiz o llevas varios años en ubuntu
<guampa> las dos cosas locodir-user
<locodir-user> una pregunta amigo cual es para ti el mejor sistema en linux,
<guampa> esto justamente es lo que te decia del otro canal
<locodir-user> ubuntu, linix mint,
<locodir-user> ya
<locodir-user_> hola
<locodir-user_> hol
<locodir-user_> hola
<[CaBeTuX]> Buenas!
<WiPinDon> buenas
<[CaBeTuX]> consulta: alguien sabe como deshabilitar el "contexto" o "context" en auditd?
<[CaBeTuX]> se que esto es posible en Suse Linux... lo he hecho, pero no logro hacerlo funcionar en Ubuntu
<[CaBeTuX]> y mi compañia ha migrado todos sus servers a Ubuntu Server 13
<[CaBeTuX]> necesito enviar un auditd mas "limpio" hacia el syslog para poder enviarlo a un SIEM para su analisis
<leonoc> hola buenas noches
<leonoc> tengo un problema con ubuntu 13.10 hay dias que se me queda todo bloquiado y no me funciona ni alt+f2 para usar el xkill , la unica forma que me queda es darle a boton de reinicio
<leonoc> algun otro comando para no hacerlo siempre asi gracias
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<leonoc> si siempre al dia
<mimecar> ¿usas repositorios de terceros?
<leonoc> hola mimecar
<leonoc> creo que solo el de amd
<mimecar> ¿no usas PPA?
<leonoc> el ppa no
<mimecar> ¿el problema te aparecía después de instalar Ubuntu o ha tardado en aparecer?
<leonoc> el problema me apare cuando pongo el xbmc  que se queda pillao , pero antes tambien le pasaba pero ahora mismo no me acuerdo bien desde cuando pasa eso
<mimecar> ¿para que usas un repositorio de AMD?
<leonoc> perdona
<leonoc> estoy mirando sotware y actualizaciones y tengo activado
<leonoc> usando controlador de video del acelerador grafico
<leonoc> amd
<leonoc> que me recomiendas que use el servido x de org
<leonoc> org
<mimecar> ¿el driver que viene de serie no te funcionaba?
<mimecar> una cosa es que uses el driver privativo que da Ubuntu o que uses uno directamente del fabricante
<leonoc> si me a funcionado si , no que como el beta de amd decianq ue estaba funcionando muy bien y que merecia la pena por eso lo instale
<mimecar> puede ser que los bloqueos los provoque el driver que usas
<leonoc> yo apenas estoy aprendiendo poco a poco , por que con win ya me sacaba de quicio
<leonoc> jaja
<leonoc> bueno lo pondre en x de org haber si se soluciona el problema
<leonoc> una pregunta mas y perdona que abuse de tu tiempo
<leonoc> compre un portatil venia por defecto instalado el win8 particione el disco e instale ubuntu 13.04 y el grub no se iniciaba asi que entre por f12 para poder iniciar en ubuntu
<leonoc> despues llego la actualizacion de ubuntu 13.10 y ya se soluciono , siempre que iniciaba el pc me salia el grub
<leonoc> actualice por el 8.1 por que mi novia me dio la vara que se lo actualizara y  ya el grub no se me inicia como antes alguna idea
<leonoc> lo e mirado por internet pero no e encontrado la solucion
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<statick> o/
<statick> alguien ha utilizado edubuntu con ltsp
<statick> me gustaria saber cuantos son los requisitos minimos de los clientes
<leonoc> stratick yo no
<leonoc> yo apenas e instalado debian y todabia no entrado por falta de tiempo
<leonoc> empece por ubuntu por que leii en tutoriales que era la forma mas facil de cambiarte de wincaca a gnu/linux
<statick> jaja
<statick> yo uso Archlinux
<statick> pero por motivos de educación estoy viendo que distro se acopla
<statick> he probado con Trisquel-mini, Trisquel, y estoy por probar con ubuntu y edubuntu
<statick> a ver que tal me va
<statick> leonoc: que tiempo llevas utilizando Gnu/Linux
<leonoc> statick poco tiempo 6 meses
<statick> mmm pero le coges rapido poca gente que inicia he visto por los canales de IRC
<leonoc> me queda mucho por aprender y recuperar el tiempo perdido
<statick> no es tiempo perdido, yo tambien pensaba asi
<leonoc> stratick es como todo te tiene que gustar y leer muchisimo
<statick> pero todo lo que aprendiste con MS Windows
<statick> te sirve aca
<statick> al menos los conseptos básicos
<leonoc> bueno el natstat jaja
<leonoc> bueno si el aprender no ocupa lugar
<leonoc> pero hay que reconocer que es estar ciego , cuando entras en el regedit y vez todo aquello
<statick> leonoc: animo, yo estoy por iniciar enseñandoles edubuntu con ltsp en una escuela privada, como profe de computación me misión es enseñar Gnu/Linux
<leonoc> que pasada
<leonoc> eso  me hubiera encantado a mi que desde pequeños no formaran y enseñaran cosas muy utiles
<leonoc> statick ya hay muchos paises que estan biendo con bueno ojos la libertad y quitarnos la venda de los ojos
<leonoc> lo que pasa es como todo, si hubiera mas soporte en español la gente se animaria muchisimo mas
<leonoc> el problema es aprender informatica y pensar como informatico e ingles
<leonoc> debian , ubuntu y de hay  sale edubuntu
<statick> leonoc: disculpas se fue la energia electrica y acaba de regresar por mi hogar
<statick> me gustaria preguntarles para el proyecto educativo que tengo en mente que es mejor
<statick> utilizar la version LTS
<leonoc> statick no pasa nada , me dio tiempo de leer udubuntu jajaj 12.04 para las escuelas y universidades
<statick> Ubuntu 12.04.3 o Ubuntu 13.10 que es la que más se acerca a lo ultimo que se tiene
<statick> o quiza ubuntu 14.04 si ya esta en mente que saldra
<leonoc> statick acabo de leer que aconsejan la 12.04 por que tiene mas tiempo de soporte
<statick> si hasta el 2017
<statick> por lo que tengo entendido
<leonoc> yo creo que seria mejor una version mas estable
<statick> pero si pudiera hacer funcionar debian-edu creo que me inclino por ello
<leonoc> por que la 13.10 e leido que soporte es por 9 meses
<statick> aja
<leonoc> ya pero lo que pasa es que ubuntu a mi parecer
<statick> por eso no me gustan mucho las distros .deb que salen cada 6 meses
<leonoc> le puede ser mas facil para instalar
<leonoc> por que debian es mas pesado la instalacion
<statick> mmm no me inclino por lo más facil para instalar, sino por lo que arroje mejores resultados
<statick> ???
<statick> depende que instalas
<leonoc> ademas con ubuntu hasta en pendrive lo puedes probar sin instalar nada
<statick> si utilizas la opción netinstall eliges que instalar
<leonoc> creo por lo que e leido
<leonoc> que de debian sacan ubuntu
<statick> me inclinaria por ubuntu y no la de edubuntu para elegir que aplicaciones instalar conforme avance con la enseñanza
<statick> aja entonces es mejor ir a la base
<leonoc> yo creo que la cuestion es que debian es mas tecnica mas terminal
<statick> solo que ubuntu es más sencillo de utilizar
<statick> jeje ubuntu tambien lo es
<statick> al menos si le sacas el mayor provecho
<leonoc> y ubuntu es mas parecida a lo que la gente esta acostumbrada
<leonoc> mi hijo le encanta m,as ubuntu que win8 o 8.1
<leonoc> jajajaja
<statick> si te refieres a terminal esto creo que seria terminal al extremo http://i.imgur.com/mQ2pEUN.png
<leonoc> perdona en que pais va a enseñar edubuntu
<statick> leonoc: en Ecuador, Loja para ser más presiso
<statick> leonoc: es más estoy empezando una wiki para que sirva de fuente de consulta para los peques
<statick> leonoc: hace un par de dias la inicie http://aprendizajelibre.hol.es/
<statick> si te interesa puedes darnos tus aportes en la wiki
<statick> tal vez lo que hace falta es trabajo Cooperativo/Colaborativo de la comunidad
<statick> leo
<statick> jaja se fue el amigo leonoc
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-25
<onlymrleo> hola a todos
<nigrobyte> hola
<nigrobyte> onlymrleo: 0/
<onlymrleo> ando buscando una solución para que la tarjeta inalámbrica que tiene mi portátil (Broadcom 4313) funcione bien con el ubuntu 13.10, con el driver privativo no funciona, y sin el funciona de forma intermitente
<onlymrleo> ¿alguna idea?
<nigrobyte> onlymrleo: estas usando brcm80211
<nigrobyte> ?
<onlymrleo> nigrobyte ¿cómo hago para saberlo?
<onlymrleo> estoy usando brcmsmac
<onlymrleo> porque cuando puse el privativo no funcionó
<nigrobyte> lspci -v -s 02
<nigrobyte> perdon quitale el -s 02
<nigrobyte> alli podras ver los drivers q tiene puesto cada dispositovo
<onlymrleo> mmm... interesante, dice Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
<nigrobyte> https://wiki.debian.org/brcm80211
<nigrobyte> mira esto onlymrleo
<onlymrleo> listo, estoy en eso
<onlymrleo> pues nigrobyte, no encuentro ese paquete llamado firmware-brcm80211
<manuel> hola
<manuel> :/ hola
<omar> Hola a todos!!!!
<omar> Consulta: 12.04 no lee pendrives o discoduros externos de más de 30 gigas?
<m4v> omar: no debería tener problemas, que sistema de archivos usa?
<omar> m4v, ex4 creo, no recuerdo exactamente cuando instalé el sistema
<omar> m4v,  o me consultas por el formato del pendrive y del disco externo'
<m4v> omar: claro
 * xoan buenas
<DoctorCebolla> Hola, Buenas Tardes
<DoctorCebolla> Necesito un poquito de ayuda con inicios de sesión por ODBC a través de Wine, alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> por qué no usas una máquina virtual?
<DoctorCebolla> Necesito ejecutar unos programas .exe que funcionan con conexiones ODBC a SQL Server
<DoctorCebolla> Logré conectar con el usuario creado en SQL, pero cuando el .exe necesita loguearse, me arroja error de inicio de sesión
<mimecar> es más sencillo que te funcione con una máquina virtual en VirtualBox
<mimecar> Wine tiene sus limitaciones
<DoctorCebolla> ah! y me da error al intentar registrar un archivo .ocx . Crees que sea por el mismo problema?
<mimecar> es posible
<DoctorCebolla> el problema es que estoy migrando de plataforma, y no quisiera instalar otro sistema operativo por cuestiones de rendimiento
<mimecar> lo que quieres hacer con wine no es sencillo
<mimecar> registrar OCX, conexiones con SQL Server...
<DoctorCebolla> Creo que es más un problema con el OCX que con el SQL, porque ya logré el login de la cuenta que quería usar
<DoctorCebolla> Pero después, intenta el login con un usuario diferente, y es allí donde me da el error
<DoctorCebolla> Ok, una simple operación de copiar y pegar, me resolvió el asunto del .OCX
<DoctorCebolla> ahora me falta el login del usuario
<mimecar> ok
<maligna> ah
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> hola mimecar
<mimecar> hola
<manel2020> recuerdas aquello del grup __
<manel2020> ?? me cambio teclado??
<mimecar> grup¿
<manel2020> grub *sorry
<mimecar> en estos momentos no
<manel2020> bueno te lo recuerdo asi por encima, tenia un equipo que tenia windows y le instale ubuntu en un usb, Y algo en el proceso toco el disco fisico impidiendo que arrancarra windos cuando el pincho estaba quitado.
<mimecar> ok
<manel2020> Solucione eso arrancado el live en una vm machine y accediendo al pincho como disco ... booteado con una iso ... y tal y cual ...
<manel2020> pero me comentaste que se solucionaba modificando el grup?
<mimecar> si grub funcionaba sólo tienes que añadir a Windows
<manel2020> pero el grub solo iba cuando el pincho estaba , si lo quitaba no hay grub hay error ... *habia ya esta solucionado ....  me gustaria conocer tu metodo...
<mimecar> si has instado grub en el MBR del disco y los datos en el USB
<mimecar> tienes que instalarlo en un sólo sitio o quitar grub desde Windows
<manel2020> creo lo que paso fue que instale grub y Ubuntu en el usb
<mimecar> grub en el disco y los datos de grub en el usb
<manel2020> eso es como deberia estar.... pero la sitiancion es... ? y... si tengo grub y la instalacion en el USB , y no tocando nada del disco duro?
<mimecar> no es como debería estar
<manel2020> ocurre que .... si quitas el pincho windows no puede arrancaar
<manel2020> vale...
<mimecar> no debería arrancar
<mimecar> Grub no sabe lanzarlo
<mimecar> inicia Windows y quita grub desde Windows
<manel2020> como se soluciona??
<mimecar> con un gestor de particiones en Windows, restaura el MBR de Windows
<manel2020> es lo que te explique antes.....
<manel2020> como lo resolvi... virutalizando un arranque del live/cd
<manel2020> como te dije
<mimecar> <manel2020> ocurre que .... si quitas el pincho windows no puede arrancaar
<mimecar> si tienes el disco USB te arranca Windows?
<manel2020> si
<mimecar> inicia Windows y quita Grub
<manel2020> valla...
<manel2020> era asi...
<manel2020> te habia entendido que se resolvia editando el grub y añadia windows ¿no?
<mimecar> hay dos formas de hacerlo
<mimecar> si tienes grub partido, quitalo
<mimecar> o deja puesto siempre el USB
<manel2020> bueno tambien hay una tercera....
<manel2020> quizas demasiado rebuscada... pero funciono...
<manel2020> tengo ahora mismo un problemilla con una memoria
<manel2020> tengo grabado una clase de git
<manel2020> le pongo la tarjeta y no se quiere montar
<mimecar> puede estar dañada
<manel2020> obiamente no
<mimecar> entonces montala desde la consola, si no te deja, está dañada
<manel2020> como se monta desde la consola?
<manel2020> mout /etc/sd??
<mimecar> ni por casualidad
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/dispositivo /media/carpeta_que_exista -t sistema_archivos
<manel2020> voy a ello
<ramrebol> Hola. Una consulta: hay alguna herramienta que me permita sincronizar dos computadores (ej: mi laptop y la pc de mi oficina)?  ubuntuone sirve, pero seria ideal poder sincronizar mi /home/yo completo.
<mimecar> si sincronizas con un servidor de terceros, tendrán todos tus datos
<mimecar> ¿necesitas sincronizar TODOS tus datos?
<cousteau> ramrebol, rsync hace algo así
<cousteau> aunque es posible que no sea lo que quieras
<cousteau> o quizá sí
<cousteau> rsync sirve para sincronizar dos directorios, que pueden estar en la misma máquina o en máquinas distintas
<ramrebol> estoy queriendo sincronizar solo el directorio /home/yo del pc de escritorio que tengo en la oficina con mi laptop (que no saco de casa).  No es una necesidad imprescindible, pero seria ideal. Siempre hay algo que deje en casa y me seria util, o encuentro algo que quisiera guardar en el pc de mi casa. Al final, en mi desorden olvido cual es la ultima version.
<cousteau> pero no es como por ejemplo Dropbox, que lo que hace es almacenar cosas en un servidor que está siempre online
<manel2020> no va... ¿podria ser de algo relacionado con ExFat?
<ramrebol> cousteau: revisare lo que me dices.
<mimecar> "no va" no dice nada, pon el error en pastebin
<cousteau> si eso es tu problema, podrías querer usar dropbox o un pendrive
<cousteau> ramrebol, también podrías dejar el pc de casa encendido siempre y conectarte por ssh
<mimecar> ramrebol, sincronizar el home completo te dará problemas
<cousteau> o descargar datos con sftp
<manel2020> exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<cousteau> a lo mejor exFAT no está soportado
<mimecar> manel2020, exfat no lo puedes usar como sistema de archivos
<cousteau> a lo mejor instalando exfat-utils o exfat-fuse se puede
<cousteau> espera, como sistema de archivos raíz?  no, mala idea
<manel2020> buscando que era ese error me encontre con  esta web http://apcmag.com/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu.htm
<ramrebol> mimecar: tienes razon, podria sincronizar Documents completo para evitar errores
<mimecar> Documents sí, la configuración no
<ramrebol> cousteau: antes dejaba el pc prendido, pero prefiero apagar el laptop.
<cousteau> ¿sabéis si hay alguna forma de evitar que las ventanas se envíen al fondo al pulsar el botón central del ratón en la barra de título?  (uso gnome 2)
<cousteau> ramrebol, entonces sólo se me ocurre dropbox o similar o un pendrive
<ramrebol> creo que rsync es lo que busco.
<manel2020> debo seguir ese proceso???
<cousteau> ramrebol, pero tendrías que tener los dos PCs encendidos para que rsync funcione
<cousteau> al menos mientras se sincronizan
<cousteau> (o usar un disco duro portátil)
<cousteau> (o no usar rsync para nada y dejar los datos que vayas a compartir en un disco duro portátil)
<ramrebol> cousteau: estoy pensando dejar encendido el de la oficina (porque es de escritorio) y sincronizar desde mi casa. Supongo que no debe demorarse mucho.
<ramrebol> supongo funcionaria bien.
<cousteau> ah, que el de casa es laptop...  claro, no es buena idea dejarlo on
<ramrebol> alguien ha usado rsync? es tan eficiente como puede esperarse?
<ramrebol> hasta ahora usaba ssh, no se el porque no habia considerado que la sincronizacion se hiciera automatica.
<cousteau> la idea de rsync es que sólo copia los archivos que se hayan modificado
<ramrebol> gracias, ya tengo claro que probar.
<manel2020> he seguido los que indica la pagina que linke arriba, salvo reiniciar ... me sigue diciendo el mismo mensaje "tipo de sistema de ficheros 'exfat' desconocido" ??
<manel2020> mimecar, debo entender que no tiene solucion??
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-26
<statick> \o/
 * xoan buenas
<arielsanflo> saludos a tod ala sala buen dia
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola alguiien me podria ayudar
<ELETRONICO_HW> please
<mimecar> alguien ha salido
<ELETRONICO_HW> estoy sin tarjeta de video , algo paso
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo tengo shell
<mimecar> da más detalles
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar, disculpa.... se q no es el canal indicado, uso debian
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero es q ya no se q hacer estoy desesperado
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar:
<ELETRONICO_HW> sigo sin respuesta
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<mimecar> has salido del canal
<ELETRONICO_HW> si, reinicie el pc, favor el canal
<mimecar> !ot ELETRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> ubuntu-es-cafe ?
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<joaquin> set
<joaquin> net_proxy_type 4
<mimecar> command not found
<^Machista^> ¿como se puede combinar los comandos  ls y du  .. para que me listen en forma recursiva con resumen un grupo de ficheros dentro de una estructura de carpetas?
<mimecar> usa un alias
<^Machista^> pues no se usar un alias ... un ejemplo no sobra
<mimecar> concantena con comandos lo que quieres hacer y después ponle a todo un nombre con un alias
<^Machista^> mimecar: un ejemplo .... si es tan amable
<mimecar> un ejemplo de...?
<^Machista^> pues de como hacer eso con alias
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> primero monta el comando
<mimecar> y cuando lo tengas te digo como va el alias
<^Machista^> $ ls -R  | du -hlcs
<^Machista^> o lago asi .....
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-19
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<karina_> hola saludos
<karina_> me puede indicar alguien
<karina_> si cuando utilizo clonezilla
<karina_> para hacer una imagen de hd de linux sin nada mas en otras particiones
<karina_> cuando se restaura copia también se restaura el grub
<karina_> o tengo que instalarlo a parte otra vez o rescatarlo
<karina_> alguien me puede contestar por favor
<karina_> joer que rollo
<ggomez91> karina_: hola
<ggomez91> karina_: depende del tipo de copia que realices con clonezilla, hay una que se lleva todo incluido el bootloader
<ggomez91> karina_: When you use Clonezilla to clone a disk to disk (or disk to image), it gets all partitions and the MBR (Master Boot Record), which contains the partition table and boot loader. That way, everything is identical to the way it was on the source drive.
<ggomez91> jajaja ya se habia ido
<ggomez91> qué impaciente
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-20
<Guest15312> buenas noches
<Guest15312> hola
<GaboXandre> hola
<Guest15312> saben algo de canaima
<Guest15312> hay algún canal para Canaima educativo?
<Guest15312> saben acaso
<iNCoNFuN> Buenos días
<successus> salud
<Tiffon> nas
<chulis> hola he instalado xubuntu 64 bits en un laptop nuevo amd A6 con 4gb  ram y muchas veces cuando edito video se me cae el sisluego tarda 15 minutos en reiniciar porque se queda chequeando
<chulis> se cae el sistema
<chulis> antes usaba lubuntu en un pc viejo y aunque era viejo nunca se caia
<chulis> conviene instale xubuntu en 32bits a ver si mejora?
<chulis> decir tambien que tengo instalado el cairo-dock no sé si esto tendrá algo que ver...
<chulis> nadie dabe de lo mio?
<chulis> sabe
 * _evo_  BueNaS!?
 * _evo_  BueNaS!?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<chulis> hola he instalado xubuntu 64 bits en un laptop nuevo amd A6 con 4gb  ram y muchas veces cuando edito video se me cae el sistema luego tarda 15 minutos en reiniciar porque se queda chequeando
<chulis> antes usaba lubuntu en un pc viejo y aunque era viejo nunca se caia ¿conviene instale xubuntu en 32bits a ver si mejora?
<Lopulus> puede ser que no funcione bien firefox en xubuntu estos ultimos dias?
<wazasd> chulis: probablemente te estés quedando sin RAM, échale un vistazo a como evoluciona su uso y el de la SWAP mientras editas video
<chulis> de swap tiene 8gb
<chulis> como podria ver el uso de ram y swap?
<merrick> con top
<merrick> chulis: el comando top.
<merrick> si usas gnome, con el comando gnome-system-monitor.
<chulis> con top ya me sale gracias
<Fernandooo> hola
<Fernandooo> una pregunta muy basica
<Fernandooo> quiero instalar una aplicacion y q ciertos usuarios tengan permiso para modificarla leerla
<Fernandooo> seria 770 ??
<chulis> hay alguna manera sencilla  de instalar google-earth en xubuntu 64 bits?
<chulis> lo instalo desde el gestor de programas pero luego no arranca
<mimecar> pon el error que te da en pastebin
<mimecar> lánzalo usando la consola
<merrick> chulis: busca en google hay una forma de instalarlo fuera de repos oficiales.
<chulis> me temo que ya lo intenté asi tmbien
<merrick> de esta forma -> http://diversidadyunpocodetodo.blogspot.com.es/2014/04/ubuntu-distribuciones-kubuntu-instalar-google-earth.html
<chulis> esa misma fue la que probe pero sin exito
<chulis> puede ser porque los amd no son compatibles?
<merrick> desde el terminal que error te da.
<chulis> ahora parece que si pude
<chulis> algo se me debio escapar
<chulis> aprovecho a preguntar otra cosa
<chulis> ¿es mas estable una version de ubuntu en 32 bits que en 64 o no tiene nada que ver?
<mimecar> no tiene nada que ver
<chulis> lo digo porque antes usaba lubuntu32bits en una maquina vieja y nunca se caia pero ahora he instalado xubuntu en un amd64 nuevo y se me cae a veces
<chulis> y luego tarda muchisimo en volver a arrancar
<mimecar> si no usas el mismo hardware no esperes el mismo comportamiento
<chulis> se queda chequeando el disco duro
<mimecar> ¿apagas bien el equipo?
<chulis> suelo suspenderlo por las noches
<chulis> por?
<mimecar> para que lo suspendes?
<chulis> para que arranque mas rapido
<chulis> iniciando tarda mucho mas
<mimecar> ¿qué tiempo tarda en arrancar?
<chulis> no lo he cronometrado pero mucho mas que suspender
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> di el tiempo
<chulis> cuanto suele tardar?
<mimecar> aunque sea aproximado
<chulis> pues
<chulis> en minuto qyizas
<mimecar> no es tanto tiempo
<chulis> en suspension son apenas unos segundos
<mimecar> ¿qué características tiene el equipo?
<mimecar> si en suspensión te quedas sin luz lo pierdes todo, ¿lo sabes?
<chulis> amd64 a6
<chulis> no dejo trabajos importntes
<chulis> 4gb de ram
<chulis> aspire e16
<chulis> 2.4ghz
<merrick> y la swap
<chulis> le puse 8gb
<mimecar> es un i3, es gama baja
<chulis> no veo eso de i3
<chulis> 300 euros
<chulis> amd quad core
<chulis> a6 6310
<mimecar> por ese precio gama baja, tienes el procesador en la web del fabricante
<mimecar> !enter chulis
<kubot> chulis: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<chulis> vale lo siento y como es que con una maquina vieja con lubuntu y suspendiendo nunca se me caia?
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado? ¿has comprobado en que paso del arranque se queda más tiempo?
<chulis> bueno entonces me recomiendas que apague a ver si se resuelve
<chulis> si siempre actualizado me suele pasar editando videos
<mimecar> son problemas diferentes
<successus> salud o/
<jorge_> me sucedió una cosa que ya me ha pasado otra vez y es que de pronto según estoy usando internet, la ventana como que desapareció y solo quedó la barra azul de encima
<jorge_> en la barra de tareas sale un simbolo de = y luego la pagina de internet que tenia abierta
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-21
 * merrick  Buenas
<iTnk> sudo aptitude update
<iTnk> lol sorry, terminal equivocada XD
<Chullachaky> amigos
<Chullachaky> saluds
<Chullachaky> me pueden ayudar
<Chullachaky> porfavor!!!
<Chullachaky> estoy tratando de instalar cinnamon, en ubuntu
<Chullachaky> pero veo que los
<Chullachaky> repositorios
<Chullachaky> estan cidos
<Chullachaky> estan caidos
<Chullachaky> me pueden ayudar
<Chullachaky> cinnamon es un desktop que usa mint
<Chullachaky> me gustaria que corra en mi ubuntu
<Chullachaky> Ayuda
<wazasd> Chullachaky: si vas a usar cinnamon pq no pruebas linuxmint?
<Chullachaky> compa solo quierop el cinnamon
<Chullachaky> acola
<Chullachaky> ayuda
<Chullachaky> quier oinstalar el cinnamon
<Chullachaky> pues nada
<kurama10> mmmm Chullachaky y ya le preguntaste a googe sobre los repos
<kurama10> jejeje
<kurama10> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/install-cinnamon-2-4-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<kurama10> solo un minuto jejej
<kurama10> o tambien http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-cinnamon-2-4-on-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-and-linux-mint-17/
<Chullachaky> si men
<Chullachaky> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/lestcape/cinnamon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Chullachaky> despues del update
<chulis> he instalado xubuntu junto a windows8.1 pero cuando elijo en el grub a windows este no me arranca, no tengo disco de recuperacion he probado las opciones de reparar de windows pero no lo consigue reparar existe una particion de windows que se lama recovery pero repito no tengo disco de recuperacion ¿como puedo volver a recoperar el windows que traia preinstalado?
<MrTulias> Si es un portátil la partición recovery es 'el disco de recuperación'. Si arrancas esa partición creo que lo recuperarías.
<chulis> en la bios se podria cambiar para que arranque desde ahi?
<MrTulias> También puedes probar alguna herramienta a ver si puedes arrancar windows desde otro lado. Por ejemplo multisystem trae 'arrancadores'
<MrTulias> ¿no te sale en el grub?
<chulis> no
<chulis> solo ubuntu windows y boot
<MrTulias> http://www.facilware.com/multisystem-usb-varias-isos-en-un-usb.html
<MrTulias> Si creas un usb con esto puedes usarlo de instalador y, como dije ante, trae programillas para arrancar msdos
<chulis> pero como consigo una iso de windows 8.1?
<chulis> si lo tubiera ya lo hubiera intentado arreglar
<MrTulias> Dudo que la consigas, la idea era arrancar el que tienes
<chulis> pero no entiendo como hafo para que arranque desde el recovery
<MrTulias> No sabría decirte, no controlo apenas. Puedes mirar a ver si aparece la partición con sudo fdisk -l , te muestra las particiones
<miguelon_madrid> hola gente, tengo un problema
<miguelon_madrid> no puedo instalar ni desintalar software en mi distribucion, ubuntu 12.04
<miguelon_madrid> tengo un paquete roto, según synaptic el kernel, pero no puedo reinstalarlo tampoco
<miguelon_madrid> termina en pae el paquete
<miguelon_madrid> se os ocurre algo que pudiera hacer para solventar el problema?
<merrick> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<merrick> o sudo apt-get -f install
<DELLtra> nas o/ kurama10
<miguelon_madrid> voy a ver
<miguelon_madrid> ninguno de esos comandos tiene efecto
<miguelon_madrid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9809897/
<merrick> miguelon_madrid: http://www.ehowenespanol.com/reparar-paquetes-danados-ubuntu-como_194820/ <- prueba con esto.
<miguelon_madrid> ok, voy a ver y te cuento, gracias
<losergans> buenas noches
<losergans> ¿alguien sabe cómo crear un acceso directo a una aplicación con ubuntu 14.04?
<losergans> quiero un acceso directo de grsync en el escritorio y no encuentro la manera de hacerlo
<Lopulus> algun soft para optimizar corte de chapas?
<kurama10> solo arrastra el.icono al escritorio
<losergans> ¿desde el dash?
<losergans> si lo intento me dice error al copiar
<losergans> ¿no hay opción de crear un lanzador?
<DELLtra> losergans,   tienes que crear un lanzador
<DELLtra> es facil
<DELLtra> buscaste en google ..?
<losergans> si, pero me dice que he de instalar gnome-panel
<losergans> ¿sustituiría a unity?
<losergans> por eso no lo he hecho aún
<Lopulus> y de lo mio alguin me tira una mano?
<miguelon_madrid> no puedo reparar el paquete
<miguelon_madrid> al intentarlo con synaptic me sale esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9810748/
<miguelon_madrid> "No queda espacio en el dispositivo"
<merrick> vale eso es que tienes el /boot lleno
<merrick> desistala algun kernel antiguo.
<miguelon_madrid> juraria que siempre hay solo uno
<merrick> instalaste alguno mas
<merrick> ?
<merrick> o no tienes espacio en el sistema
<miguelon_madrid> en la raiz aun tengo 1,3 gigas de espacio libre
<miguelon_madrid> tengo desinstalar varios "linux-headers" quizá?
<merrick> en el /boot cuanto tienes ?
<miguelon_madrid> pues parece que hay una gran lista
<miguelon_madrid> curioso, porque en el menu para elegir sistema operativo al encender el portatil simpre aparece solo un kernel
<miguelon_madrid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9810828/
<miguelon_madrid> eso me salio al ejecutar ls -l /boot
<merrick> mira en synaptic, busca linux-headers
<merrick> te saldran un huevo
<miguelon_madrid> si
<miguelon_madrid> salen bastantes
<miguelon_madrid> hay que eliminar de ahi entones?
<merrick> yo creo que ahi esta el problema
<merrick> desistala los mas viejos
<merrick> con 3 o 4 tendrias bastante
<miguelon_madrid> okis
<miguelon_madrid> voy a ver
<miguelon_madrid> umm pero solo borro header, no generic no?
<losergans> finalmente he instalado gnome-panel y ya puedo crear lanzadores
<merrick> desde synaptic
<miguelon_madrid> si, desde synaptic
<merrick> te tiene que borrar los 2
<miguelon_madrid> peok
<miguelon_madrid> ok
<losergans> lo único que instalar 50mb para poder crear un puto acceso directo...
<miguelon_madrid> parece que se estan borrando
<miguelon_madrid> parece que no hay paquete roto ya
<miguelon_madrid> interesante
<merrick> pues ya lo sabes para otra vez
<merrick> no acumules tantos kernels viejos
<merrick> igual que en el home
<merrick> no hay que apurar tanto el espacio.
<miguelon_madrid> gracias compa
<merrick> de nada
<miguelon_madrid> lo que pasa es como siempre aparece un kernel en el menu boot, pensaba que siempre habia uno
<miguelon_madrid> en el ordenador se sobremesa tengo una version mas antigua de ubuntu y si van apareciendo en el menu los kernels instalados
<merrick> pues deberian de aparecer... a mi tambien me a pasado eso alguna vez.
<miguelon_madrid> voy a reinciar, vuelvo despues
<miguelon_madrid> tahora
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-22
<elhoir> Hola a todos, tengo un problema serio con mi instalacion de Ubuntu
<elhoir> traslos menajes de plymouth-upstart-bridge, el sistema se queda como congelado
<elhoir> sin embargo, se que no esta congelado, pues responde al teclado. Pero no sigue cargando
<elhoir> necesito ayuda, ya que no puedo arrancar Ubuntu jejeje
<elhoir> hola a todos, necesito ayuda, Ubuntu no arranca en mi equipo :(
<elhoir> cuando cambia de modo texto a modo grafico, deja de cargar
<ivedci89-desktop> holaaa
<xubuntu298> Buenos días. Nesitaría ayuda con un par de cuestiones: ¿Cómo hacer que se solicite usuario y contraseña al arrancar un equipo ?¿Como configurar un autobloqueo despues de x tiempo? Gracias
 * merrick  Buenos Días.
<segio> Hola alguien que quiera ayudar a un novato
<segio> Nesito instalar un servidor tipo lamp desde centro de software de ubuntu tengo instalado el ubuntu 12.04
<segio> Hola alguien puede ayudarme quiero y necesito aprender a programar, tengo instalado el ubuntu 12.04
<segio> necesito instalar un servidor tipo lamp desde centro de de Software de ubuntu
<segio> hola hay alguien en linea que me pueda ayudar por favor
<segio> necesito instalar un servidor para programar en ubuntu 12.04
<DELLtra> segio,  que clase de servidor necesitas levantar ?
<DELLtra> que servicios van a correr ?
<chulis> tengo un portatil nuevo amd64 A6-6310 con 4gb de ram y raro es el dia que no se me caiga el sistema uso xubuntu64 a pesar de reiniciarlo de vez en cuando me suscede y lo peor es que tarda mucho en chequear el disco antes de arreglarse
<chulis> mi pregunta es si cambiando de distro se me solucionaria esto?
<chulis> en el portatil viejo usaba lubuntu32 bits y nunca se me cayó el sistema
<DELLtra> no
<chulis> y eso que era viejo viejo de 13 ños
<chulis> en la tienda ya no me lo devuelven por otro superior pagando la diferencia claro ¿que me aconsejais?
<chulis> creeis que instalando lubuntu32 en este portatil aunque sea de 64 me desaparerian los problemas?
<silviu> mi placa base suporta solo 4g ddraam 2 pudo subir hasta 6g? en linux?hay manera?
<segio> Hola alguien puede ayudarme quiero y necesito aprender a programar, tengo instalado el ubuntu 12.04
<segio> existe  algún paquete tipo xampp en linux?
<iNCoNFuN> segio: lampp
<segio> Gracias iNCoNFun y como lo busco en el centro de software de ubuntu 12.04 no puedo accede a consola root
<iNCoNFuN> Pues no lo tengo muy claro, se que existe como en xampp y de hecho lo he instalado una vez pero no recuerdo
<iNCoNFuN> Veo esto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<iNCoNFuN> Pero necesitas hacer sudo para instalar
<segio> ese es el problema que en la instalación en ninguna parte me pidio un superususrio y ahora no se como solucionarlo, ¡ se puede crear un super ususrio? despues de instalado
<iNCoNFuN> La instalación de ubuntu no pide el usuario root
<iNCoNFuN> No hace falta
<iNCoNFuN> usa sudo y el password de tu usuario
<iNCoNFuN> Y si finalmente (cosa que desaconsejan) quieres tener un usuario root, simplemente escribe sudo passwd root y ponle una contraseña al usuario
<segio> tengo clarito mi ususrio y password pero no sé porqué no me resulta
<segio> tengo problemas en mi teclado con una letra, pido dusculpas por eso
<iNCoNFuN> El que no tengas root es normal, prueba poniendo sudo delante de los comandos que necesiten permiso de super usuario
<DELLtra> segio,  xamp ??  podrias instalar apache2
<segio> la terminal ahora me contesta algo diferente en vez de su le escribí sudo
<segio> me contesta que no se encontró un archivo de replica /var/lib/dpkg/
<DELLtra> el  "su" lo usas para cambiar de usuario a superusuario
<iNCoNFuN> No puedes cambiar a root si antes no le has puesto un password
<DELLtra> obvio
<segio> no se que está mal porque escribo cuidadosamente su me envía la pantalla de contraseña , escribo letra por letra la el password y la respuesta la misma fallo de autentificación , ¡ ubuntu tiene teclado vitual?
<chulis> tengo un portatil nuevo amd64 A6-6310 con 4gb de ram y raro es el dia que no se me caiga el sistema uso xubuntu64 a pesar de reiniciarlo de vez en cuando me suscede y lo peor es que tarda mucho en chequear el disco antes de arreglarse, mi pregunta es si cambiando de distro se me solucionaria esto? en el portatil viejo usaba lubuntu32 bits y nunca se me cayó el sistema
<MrTulias> segio, si no tienes habilitada la cuenta root (deshabilitada por defecto en ubuntu), su no sirve, debes usar sudo. Si es un usuario diferente al de la instalación, debes incluirlo en el grupo sudoers
<segio> eso debe ser entonces nunca he habilitado una cuenta de root lo veo
<iNCoNFuN> segio: Si lo que quieres es habilitar el root, haz lo que te he dicho antes: sudo passwd root y ponle una contraseña al root
<DELLtra> segio,  lo que escribe iNCoNFuN  es lo correcto  tienes que habilitar root
<MrTulias> o usar sudo
<segio> eso se hace desde consola o en lo que sale en la parte superior derecha al lado del reloj?
<iNCoNFuN> consola
<DELLtra> segio,  terminal
<iNCoNFuN> je je
<segio> a ok pruebo no me maten porfa es importantísimo para mí poder hacerlo necesito aprender a pogramar en php para poder administrar esto www.legisladorciudadano.cl  ya no confío en windows
<MrTulias> incluso se puede usar sudo su , pero comentaron que no era recomendable
<segio> ahora al parecer me está resultando ¿ como se llama en paquete a instalar  por consola lammp ?
<DELLtra> segio,  quieres montar un servidor web ?
<iNCoNFuN> Realmente no lo se, es que no tengo instalado ubuntu, prueba esto: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<iNCoNFuN> Aunque igual sería mejor que instalaras apache+php+modulos+mysql, tampoco es tan complicado
<segio> puebo
<segio> pruebo quiero decir
<MrTulias> http://www.codecademy.com/
<segio> me contesta que no se ha podido localizar el paquete lamp-server de la forma apache+modulos+msql , se escribe todo juntito así como lo escribes
<iNCoNFuN> No
<iNCoNFuN> lo has puesto con el simbolo ^ final ?
<segio> nunca ví ese simbolo como se escribe con que letra?
<iNCoNFuN> Es que donde lei lo de la instalación ponia eso
<DELLtra> segio, http://www.forat.info/2008/08/12/servidor-en-linux-ubuntu-server-manual-completo/
<iNCoNFuN> Eso, lo que dice DELLtra
<iNCoNFuN> pero como ya tienes el sistema instalado, escribe sudo tasksel
<iNCoNFuN> y seleccionalo ahí
<DELLtra> segio,  revisa el manual y si tienes alguna duda o algun inconveniente lo escribes por aca
<segio> ok abro el enlace y lo leo
<segio> ya me estaba dando convulsiones puesto que dice para ubuntu server y yo lo tengo instalado como escritorio y lo necesito así lo quiero como para navegar y programar
<segio> lo leo entero si se van agradezco mucho su apoyo
<DELLtra> segio,  no hay mucha diferencia entre ubuntu server y escritorio..  http://ordenador.wingwit.com/Sistemas/ubuntu/210436.html#.VMFSSEeG-So
<segio> he instalado apache y php por consola , me falta mysql, ¡ tiene algún número de version?
<DELLtra> no
<successus> salud o/
<segio> Hola estoy batallando he logrado instalar apache+php+msql y quiero escribir en la carpeta www ¡como cabio los permisos
<chilicuil> segio: con $ sudo chmod -R numero_de_permisos /var/www
<segio> gracias como me dirijo por tu usuario
<segio> cuando te refieres al número de permisos te refieres a 777 si son todos
<chilicuil> si, a eso me refiero
<chilicuil> eso son todos
<segio> en consola verdad?
<chilicuil> si
<segio> vamos que se puede a probar, ¡
<chilicuil> pero ten en cuenta que es peligroso dar permisos 777 sobre una carpeta publica, si tu aplicacion (en php) no se comporta como debiera o es abusada podria alterar todo el contenido de la carpeta
<segio> como lo hago para darle permisos totales solo a root
<segio> se le dan a var o a www
<DELLtra> segio, utiliza el permiso 755
<segio> ok muchas gracias
<carnau> segio, Lo ideal es que tengas el directorio web en propiedad de tu usuario y de grupo el que uses de apache
<carnau> Para directorios te bastará con 755 y para ficheros 644
<Galico> buenas noches. Tengo un portatil viejo que cuando lo enciendo me sale pantalla negra y puedo ejecutar comandos, pero poco más. He entrado en modo live (con kubuntu), y queria preguntar si hay alguna forma sencilla, desde esta sesión live, mirar los archivos que tenga en el disco duro  del ordenador para recuperar los documentos que tengo
<Galico> si es muy complejo, tampoco me voy a matar, gracias de antemano
<carnau> Galico, no te sale la unidad en el navegador de archivos?
<Galico> en /media dices?
<Galico> carnau:
<Galico> ?
<Galico> ah, en dolphin te refieres?
<Galico> lo miro
<Galico> carnau: si, perfecto. Merci!
<carnau> Galico, de nada!
<segio> en que fallo al dar permisos a carpetas de servidor  lo hago asi  root chmod  755 -r /var/www
<segio> me dice que falta un  operando
<iTnk> la palabra "root" no tiene que estar
<iTnk> seria: sudo chmod 755 -r /var/www
<successus> salud, hasta otro ratooooooo o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-23
<pirulinux> holaa ubunteros
<pirulinux> #join ubuntu-es-cafe
<pirulinux> join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<segio> Hola alguien en linea ? que pueda ayudar necesito cambiar los permisos de carpetas var/www
<holaaaa> hola alguien que me ayude con un problema de navegador porfavor
<holaaaa> No hay nadie ?
<chilicuil> que problema es?
<holaaaa> Es una de las primeras veces que ejecuto este sistema operativo
<holaaaa> y no puedo
<holaaaa> abrir ningun navegador
<holaaaa> Al hacerle doble click solo me da el reloj de espera pero sensillamente no abre
<holaaaa> Gracias desde ya
<chilicuil> solo es el navegador?, intenta abrirlo desde una terminal para obtener más información
<holaaaa> abri varias cosas para comprobarlo y si
<holaaaa> solo los navegadores ya que tengo 2
<holaaaa> Perdona la ignorancia, pero desconosco este sistema operativo Q.Q
<holaaaa> soy un animalito de windows xD, Me explicarias como hacerlo?
<chilicuil> si, ve a la parte superior izquierda, presiona el boton de ubuntu, luego escribe "Terminal" y selecciona la primera aplicación que aparezca, cuando la terminal se abra, escribe el nombre de tu navegador en minusculas, por ejemplo "firefox"
<chilicuil> y da enter
<chilicuil> la terminal debería desplegar información (incluido el error), esa información es util para saber que pasa
<holaaaa> un momento
<holaaaa> me aparece lo siguiente
<holaaaa> (chromium:5463): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<holaaaa> root@huayra:/home/alumno#
<chilicuil> holaaaa: oh!, ya veo el problema
<chilicuil> holaaaa: algunas aplicaciones no funcionan cuando se utilizan desde la cuenta root, cambia de cuenta
<chilicuil> la cuenta de root en Ubuntu es equivalente a la cuenta Administrador en Windows, tiene todos los permisos por defecto, en Ubuntu se suelen utilizar cuentas de usuarios (que no tienen todos los permisos) para usar el sistema día a día
<chilicuil> el instalador debío preguntar por una cuenta de usuario al momento de instalar el sistema, usa esa cuenta
<satonio> hola
<satonio> tengo un problema con un raid5, que parece que ha fallado un disco y algo ha hecho que no se utilicen los otros 3 que deberian estar sanos para iniciar el array en modo degradado
<forces> salu2 o/
<BoF> o/
<forces> BoF: tambien estas aca xD
<BoF> alguien tiene centos o mac nativo en mac?
<BoF> ubuntu nativo en mac
<BoF> ?
<josejosemsn> Hola
<josejosemsn> como puedo reproducir archivos  wmv?
<ColmeneroM> http://www.wikihow.com/Play-Wmv-Files-in-Ubuntu
<josejosemsn> ya lo he intendado y ... nada. No funciona. Gracias
<josejosemsn> No se pudo determinar el tipo de flujo.
<josejosemsn> El flujo de vídeo o de sonido no está soportado porque falta códecs. Quizá necesite instalar complementos adicionales para ser capaz de reproducir algunos tipos de películas
<m4v> josejosemsn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/481896/cant-play-wma-wmv-or-3gp-files
<josejosemsn> gracias, voy a ello...
<josejosemsn> m4v, Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<josejosemsn> El paquete gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<josejosemsn> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o solo se
<josejosemsn> encuentra disponible desde alguna otro origen
<josejosemsn> El paquete gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<m4v> !paste josejosemsn
<kubot> josejosemsn: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> josejosemsn: que comando ejecutaste?
<josejosemsn> m4v, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9841162/plain/
<josejosemsn> m4v, http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<m4v> josejosemsn: ejecutaste «sudo apt-get update» antes del install?
<josejosemsn> si
<m4v> *-multiverse y *-ffmpeg no están en los repositiorios normales. sacá los paquetes que te den que no estan del comando install
<m4v> puede que sea un bug igual
<m4v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1027410
<m4v> aunque yo no tengo problemas para repoducir video que yo sepa..
<m4v> uso smplayer igual
<josejosemsn> m4v, muchas gracias
<Guest60607> hola a todos. cuando inicio ubuntu se conecta a una ip erronea a pesar de que le indique una ip statica al ruter. El pc esta conectado por cable.
<Guest60607> para que se conecte a internet tengo que desconectar y volver a conectar el cable
<m4v> Guest60607: fijate en las preferencias de red que tenga activado el DCHP
<m4v> que use DHCP en lugar de una ip manual o algo así
<Guest60607> voy a ver
<Guest60607> eso se mira en el ruter?
<m4v> no, en la configuración de conexion de la pc, no estoy con ubuntu así que no te puedo guiar donde es.
<Guest60607> ok lo e encontrado e puesto mi ip en ese campo.  voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa.  muchas gracias por tu colaboración
<kr1pter> hola a todos como estan
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-24
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud o/
 * merrick  bye!!
<xxavi> hola
<xxavi> ¿cómo puedo cambiar la resolución de la consola de texto en ubuntu 14.10 ?
<askhl> xxavi: usa xrandr
<askhl> por ejemplo "xrandr --output XXXX --mode 1024x768".  xrandr sin opciones muestra los posibles XXXX.
<xxavi> askhl: hasta dónde yo sé xrandr es para modificar en el modo gráfico, yo estoy preguntando por el modo texto (aunque sea gráfico por eso del framebuffer)
<sodovi> Amigos tengo un problema a la hora de apagar mi computador en ubuntu 14.04 lts
<xxavi> sodovi: actualiza todo el software
<sodovi> Ya lo hice, el problema es que a la hora de apagar, en teoría apaga todo y luego por arte de magia se enciende
<xxavi> sodovi: no confundas el reiniciar con el apagado ...
<sodovi> No lo hago, comprendo ambos terminos correctamente, lo que te digo es que doy en el botón de apagar, el pc apaga y luego enciende solo
<xxavi> sodovi: usa los menús u ordenes
<Guest67888> hola
<Guest67888> que
<Guest67888> saben de validar office m
<Guest67888> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za499Jpis_E
<Guest67888> miren  esto
<Guest67888>  si es verdad
<xxavi> Guest67888: lo puedes transcribir ?
<Guest67888> eee
<Guest67888> como asi
<Guest67888> youtube.com/watch?v=za499Jpis_E
<Guest67888> es verdad ? sii funciona?
<xxavi> Guest67888: yo no voy a mirar un video, si quieres transcribe tu consulta
<Guest67888> a
<Guest67888> en el video nuetra que instala office con playlinux astai normal
<Guest67888> pero entra en la opcion validar office
<Guest67888>  y activa  un .exe de una carpeta ***
<Guest67888>  coloca la ip de el y luego un numero que sale en una terminal
<Guest67888>  y listo aparece office validado
<xxavi> Guest67888: hmmm, has considerado la opción de probar LO u OOo de forma nativa ?
<Guest67888> ???
<xxavi> Guest67888: has valorado la opción que en lugar de emular (playlinux) -cómo sugieres tú-, usar la aplación nativa para Debian ... ?
<xxavi> s/aplación/aplicación
<xxavi> s/Debian/Ubuntu
<Guest67888> a ok por motivo de trabajo   me da errores de formato por eso necesito offce m
<xxavi> Guest67888: a igual versión, igual resultado, sea por emulación u nativamente ... has valorado la opción de probarlo en una versión más reciente ... ?
<Guest67888> no
<xxavi> Guest67888: prueba de hacer el trabajo en las últimas versiones de Lo, Ooo, Calligra y AbiWord, a ver qué pasa
<xxavi> s/Lo,/LO,
<xxavi> s/Ooo,/OOo,
<chulis> me he comprado un portatil nuevo acer E15 amd quad-core A6 con 4gb de ram de vez en cuando se me cae el sistema navegando con firefox me pasaba tanto con xubuntu64 como ahora con lubuntu64 ¿quiere esto decir que estas distros son incomptibles con mi laptop?
<chulis> queria decir que no son compatibles con mi portatil?
<MrTulias> chulis, o que algo de firefox te consume muchos recursos de golpe. Con top puedes ver lo que consumen los programas activos. A mi me daba problemas el flash
<chulis> y como es posibles que en los otros portatiles mas viejos usando xubuntu32 y el mismo firefox nunca me ha pasado esto?
<MrTulias> no sabría decirte
<chulis> estoy por ir a la tienda a que me devuelvan el dinero
<chulis> quizas el acer nuevo este es muy poco potente para ubuntu64?
<MrTulias> o desactivar flash del navegador (o lo que te produzca el problema. Supongo que no
<chulis> pero si desactivo el flash dejare ver muchas webs correctamente supongo
<MrTulias> creo que primero deberías identificar lo que te consume los recursos para desactivarlo. En mi caso era flash (al abrir un ventana nueva, al cargar las páginas visitadas) Ahora sin historial va bien
<cousteau> chulis, a lo mejor es un bug de la versión de firefox de 64 bits
<cousteau> a lo mejor puedes bajarte un firefox de 32 bits y ver si te va mejor (puedes ejecutarlo aunque tu OS sea de 64)
<chulis> como puedo comprorbar si firefx que tengo es 32 o 64?
<cousteau> si es el de repositorios es de 64 bits
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<chulis> ok intentare cambiar al de 32bits
<jesus__> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-25
<chulis> alguien me podria explicar como intalar firefox32 bits en un equipo con lubuntu64bits?
<cousteau> creo que te lo puedes bajar sin más
<cousteau> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/
<cousteau> anda, tienen disponible la versión 32b y 64b para Linux!  antes de ahí sólo se podía bajar la de 32
<chulis> pero antes tengo que desinstalar la version de 64 que tengo instalada?
<successus> salud o/
<oswaldo> hl
<pirulinux> o7
<pirulinux> digo
<pirulinux> o/
<BoF> hola gente
<BoF> por fin pude instalar linux en mac :S
<everbill> que bueno
<everbill> aunque...
<everbill> porque quieres instalar linux en mac BoF?
<everbill> es obvio que tendras mejor rendimiento con MacOSx
<BoF> everbill, es algo de gusto solamente :S
<BoF> everbill, de momento todo de mil maravillas con linux
<everbill> mira que bien
<everbill> es una macbook pro?
<BoF> todo el harware super bien reconocido e incluso anda mas rapido que osx
<BoF> si everbill macbook pro
<pirulinux> <BoF> felicitaciones :-D
<BoF> la verdad es que queria instalar centos
<BoF> pero por algun motivo me arroja error en la instalacion
<BoF> y probe con ubuntu
<BoF> y paso bien
<everbill> que version instalaste?
<everbill> tengo un amigo con una macbook pro que no reconoce discos duros externos por usb
<BoF> 14.04
<everbill> ubuntu puro?
<everbill> o fue una de sus variantes?
<BoF> si
<BoF> everbill, puro
<Elm3rl1nsX> ¿Alguien ha visto a ElWuilMeR?
<everbill> BoF: nitido
<everbill> como lo hiciste?
<BoF> se puede hacer de 2 maneras
<BoF> dejando la particion de mac
<BoF> o borrando todas las particiones
<BoF> yo borreo todas las particiones
<BoF> y deje solo linux
<BoF> nada mas
<BoF> no hay truco
<everbill> quitaste macos?
<everbill> O.O
<BoF> si lo borre
<BoF> si de igual manera lo puedes volver a instalar
<BoF> lo que mas me sorprendio es lo bien soportado del hardware
<everbill> o.O
<everbill> yo una vez trate de instalar lubuntu
<everbill> en una mac de escritorio
<everbill> de esas que tenian procesadores powerPC
<everbill> oyeme
<everbill> los drivers
<everbill> me escupian en la cara
<everbill> nunca pude subir el entorno grafico
<BoF> una lastima
<BoF> aca todo vuela como te digo
<BoF> aunque quiero instalar centos
<everbill> por que centos?
<BoF> me estoy preparando para la certificacion de rhcsa
<everbill> ¡????
<BoF> !google rhcsa
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<everbill> O.o
<everbill> asi que eso buscas
<everbill> !g hola
<kubot> everbill: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<BoF> para eso me estoy preparando
<everbill> !google turu
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<everbill> !g platón
<everbill> !google platón
<kubot> everbill: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<everbill> ok
<everbill> kubot no eres util
<BoF> pero como te digo impresionante el rendimiento
<everbill> BoF: ummm
<everbill> bien
<pirulinux> <BoF> yo queria hacer lo contrario instalar mac en una laptop
<pirulinux> solo por el cochino  dinero claro esta
<pirulinux> pero con la calidad de mi red tardaria una semana descargando todo lo nesesario
<everbill> pirulinux: estan los hackintoch
<everbill> yo tengo un dvd por ahi que nunca use de leopard
<everbill> no veo necesidad de instalarlo la verdad
<everbill> en un pc
<pirulinux> <everbill> no es para mi
<pirulinux> pero hacer un hackintoch por aqui cuesta 12 veses lo que cuesta instalar windows o linux
<everbill> oh
<everbill> mira que bien
<everbill> voy a desempolvar mi viejo leopard
<everbill> :P
<pirulinux> <everbill> jajajajaja algo asi pense cuando supe el precio
<pirulinux> !pirateria
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<pirulinux> lastima
<everbill> bueno
<everbill> instalarle a la gente elementaryOS sera
<pirulinux> o perOS
<everbill> xD y decirle que es un macosx lite
<pirulinux> jajajaja
<pirulinux> o GNU/linux para usuarios con resistencia al cambio
<everbill> jejejeje
<everbill> yo uso mint 17.1
<everbill> y creo que seguire ahi... el dia que valla a debian definitivamente mi ire por la puerta de mint tambien
<pirulinux> yo crunchbank
<pirulinux> una distro minimalista y bonita sin dudas
<everbill> sin lugar a dudas
<everbill> una distro que me complicaria la vida
<everbill> no soy de los que punchan mucho
<everbill> con que funcione y tenga las opciones de un escritorio estandard me basta
<everbill> no quiero tar arreglando algo en cada actualizacion o ida de la luz
<pirulinux> <everbill> en cambio a mi me gusta configurar asta lo mas minimo
<pirulinux> pero es cuestion de gustos supongo
<everbill> si
<pirulinux> checa esto
<pirulinux> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/pirulinux/cursoasl/master/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20-%20291214%20-%2017:26:23.png
<pirulinux> esta es mi laptop
<everbill> dame un chance
<everbill> que toy descargando los repositorios completos de ubuntu
<everbill> y el internet esta como usero
<everbill> suero
<pirulinux> <everbill> yo tengo los repos completos de debian en mi disco externo
<everbill> :O
<pirulinux> son extremadamente utiles
<everbill> debian 7?
<pirulinux> siii
<everbill> cual es la version de debian compatible con ubuntu 14.04?
<pirulinux> umm ninguna  cambian algunas cosas por dentro
<everbill> aun no termina de cargar la imagin
<everbill> xD
<everbill> cuanto te ocupan los repos?
<pirulinux> puedes instalar algunos paquetes pero aveses falla la compatibilidad
<pirulinux> los mios pesan 43 gb
<everbill> :/
<pirulinux> sin fuentes ni nada
<everbill> sin fuentes?
<pirulinux> y tengo uno aparte que hice yo mismo que pesa 300 mg con todo lo que falta
<pirulinux> si sin las fuentes
<everbill> que fuentes?
<everbill> tipo de letra?
<pirulinux> jajaja no
<pirulinux> los deb-src
<pirulinux> el codigo fuente
<everbill> mmm
<everbill> debi desmarcar eso
<everbill> para que sirven si ya todo esta empaquetado y compilado
<pirulinux> en el de 300 meti google-chrome firefox flash y otras tonterias que yo uso
<everbill> no veo necesidad de eso en debian o ubuntu
<everbill> tu escritorio se ve encantador
<pirulinux> <everbill> sirve por si quieres modificar algo tu mismo
<pirulinux> aunque no es mi caso
<pirulinux> es la idea
<pirulinux> gracias
<everbill> gracias por la recomendacion
<everbill> quitare los sources
<everbill> tienes razon
<everbill> no tiene sentido descargar eso
<everbill> a mi me marco 125G
<everbill> que va a descargar
<pirulinux> usas apt-mirror
<pirulinux> ?
<everbill> si
<pirulinux> exelente es mi favorito
<everbill> pirulinux: que tal las actualizaciones de seguridad y los updates
<everbill> son necesarios?
<everbill> tengo esto
<everbill> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<everbill> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<everbill> para que sirven esos dos repos?
<everbill> son necesarios?
<pirulinux> trusty-updates son aptualisaciones  volatiles y trusty-security sertificados de segurida o eso creo
<pirulinux> igual dejalos esos no pesan mucho
<everbill> nah
<everbill> toy de vago
<everbill> los quitare
<everbill> mi pc
<everbill> tiene poco espacio
<pirulinux> aunque no son obligatoriamente nesesarios
<pirulinux> yo no los tengo en el repo que cargo en el hdd externo
<pirulinux> aunque si los tengo en un servidor
<pirulinux> si pones solo la linea de los main contrib non-free
<pirulinux> seran como 43 gb en debian
<pirulinux> en ubuntu no se
<pirulinux> quisas un poco mas
<pirulinux> pero no demaciado
<everbill> vamos a ver
<everbill> damas deje el principal
<everbill> esta vez
<everbill> espero que sea menos
<pirulinux> avisa para saber
<everbill> 56.1GB
<everbill> GUOOO!!!
<everbill> toy ALUCINANDO
<pirulinux> everbill: menos de la mitad
<everbill> ahora si
<everbill> sere libre de verdad
<everbill> ahora si cabe en mi disco duro
<pirulinux> piensas cargarlo en un disco externo o ponerlo por apache
<pirulinux> ?
<everbill> si
<everbill> en un disco externo
<everbill> aunque
<everbill> no se como agregarlo al sources.list todabia
<everbill> como le haces?
<pirulinux> deb file:///media/piru/debian/ stable main contrib non-free
<pirulinux> facil
<everbill> pero tiene tres carpetas
<everbill> mirror skel var
<pirulinux> la velocidad de instalacion de los paquetes es insuperable
<everbill> cual es o como?
<pirulinux> solo copia a tu disco lo que esta dentro de mirror
<pirulinux> la que pesa mas
<everbill> pirulinux: pero se necesita una lista de paquetes con toda su estructura donde encontrarlo
<everbill> lo que se descarga cuando uno hace un apt-get update
<everbill> no veo eso
<pirulinux> tanquilo eso queda dentro de la carpeta principal
<pirulinux> tu busca la mas pesada
<pirulinux> y dond encuentres las tres carpetas con los nombres main contrib non-free copiatela completa
<everbill> correcto
<everbill> bueno
<everbill> a esperar que descargue
<everbill> seguro tomara algunos dias
<pirulinux> lo bueno es que si se cansela no pierdes nada
<everbill> en serio?
<everbill> por ejemplo
<everbill> si se me va la luz
<everbill> puedo volver a hacer sudo apt-mirror
<everbill> y continuara donde quedo?
<pirulinux> sip
<pirulinux> de echo aun deves de tener lo que descargaste de los deb-src si llegaste a descargar algo
<pirulinux> en el archivo de configuracion de apt-mirror es mejor poner le unos 50 ilos
<pirulinux> hilos
<pirulinux> de esa manera la perdida de datos sera menor si lo canselas por error
<pirulinux> disculpa mi ortografia
<pirulinux> soy remalo en eso
<everbill> 50 hilos?
<pirulinux> yo los pondria de esa manera
<pirulinux> creo que por defecto solo vienen 10
<everbill> chanfle
<everbill> se reinicio la pc
<everbill> pirulinux: entonces me decias sobre los hilos
<pirulinux> everbill si pones 10 hilos la descarga se dividira en 10 partes
<pirulinux> en tu caso de unos 5 gigas cada una
<everbill> ok
<everbill> pregunta
<everbill> donde establesco estos hilos?
<everbill> aunque a mi la descarga es invisible
<pirulinux> de tal manera que si de interrumpe la descarga solamente empesara a descargar los hilos faltantes
<pirulinux> en el mismo fichero donde pones los repos a ser descargados mirror.list solo que no recuerdo bien la estructua y lo lo tengo instalado en esta pc
<pirulinux> no lo tengo instalado en esta pc
<pirulinux> es mejor tener unos 50 hilos de esa manera si se interrumpe la descarga perderas 1 giga como mucho
<pirulinux> mucha vagancia en un solo dia me voy
<pirulinux> chao
<chulis> alguien por aqui tiene instalado my-weather-indicator en ubuntu?
<Galico> Buenas. Estoy intentando configurar openDNS en un KDE. He abierto conexiones de red, sin tocar nada más, entro en IPv4 y ahi añado dos servidores openDNS (208.67.222.222 y 208.67.222.220). Pero me falta algún parámetro más para configurar que no consigo saber cual es. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<Galico> cuando activo esa conexion, no tengo internet
<Galico> o alguien sabe si en algún sitio explican bien todo esto en castellano?
<xubuntu996> hola
<Galico> hola
<xubuntu996> estoy instalando xubuntu 14.10 en español y en los  mensajes que te aparecen mientras instalas vi que algunas frases estan en ingles
<Galico> no uso xubuntu, pero sale todo en castellano y algunas en ingles?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<BoF> alguien utiliza kvm?
<chilicuil> ola cui cui
<chilicuil>  
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-25
<wvuu> pues he entrado en irc.chathispano.com y he echo un /list channels y solo son canales de penya folla culos
<wvuu> esperaba un freenode en espanyol
<UZUMAKI> HOLA
<wvuu> ei
<wvuu> joer todavia nada se pasa a ipv6
<Artemis3> wvuu, la verdad es que los hispano hablantes y el irc no se llevan, por algún motivo. mejor aprende inglés...
<ived> Artemis3: que paso
<Guest1803> hola
<Guest1803> nick kucha
<uruk7> hola
<uruk7> hola alguien conoce un visualizador de musica que se pueda poner la foto que quieras en ubuntu algo como por ejemplo encontrariamos en el video de youtube -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a5FpYAFgyo
<tony4> Hola, tengo instalados en el mismo disco duro ubuntu y windows 7. Mi pregunta es: ¿puedo hacer desde ubuntu una copia de seguridad de la partición completa de windows y reponerla cuando me sea preciso?
<d[__Ali__]h> !cafe kubot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'cafe'.
<d[__Ali__]h> !cafe
<d[__Ali__]h> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-26
<uruk7> hola gente
<sk_ryan007> hola, buenas tardes. Un apoyo para ayudarme a que mi sistema reconozca mi tarjeta de red. Version 14.04 - funcionaba pero ahora no aparece. Asumo que alguna actualizacion causo el problema
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-27
<uruk> como puedo crear archivos deb apartir de instalaciones por ejemplo desde apt-get install geany -> geany.deb
<debsan> uruk, no entiendo. Cuando haces apt-get install geany, se baja un .deb y luego se intala.
<uruk> si debsan: pero no se donde se coloca ese deb en mi pc, de todas formas ya me contestaron que mediante apt-get download geany se me descarga el fichero deb, ahora solo falta aprender como crear mi deb apartir de un programa ya instalado, thanx debsan por contestar
<mauricio_> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-28
<mefista> se puede instalar ubuntu a un ipod clasic
<mefista> algun tema para compartir
<mefista> dudas
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-29
<sk_ryan007> hola comunidad... alguno que sepa como corregir el problema de q mi ubuntu no me reconozca mi tarjeta eth0
<sk_ryan007> me la reconocia antes, pero ahora no aparece...
<_3L361D0_> ?
<martin1989> hi
<martin1989> hi
<martin1989> hola?
<martin1989> dd
<noseasasi> muy buenasss ...
<Tiffon> nas
<pxlubuntu> hola soy nuevo en los chat
<guampa> buenas pxlubuntu
<pxlubuntu> este chat que cometido tiene¿?
<guampa> aca hay una intro para empezar
<guampa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat-es
<pxlubuntu> ok voy a mirar :)
 * Souchiro huele sangre nueva.....
<pxlubuntu> jajaja interesante el link que me has enviado me a aclarado mucho guampa
<ethereal> hola a todos
<ethereal> primero que todo tengo muchas ganas  de cambiar el tema de quassel quiero usar el dark theme pero no puedo cambiar  de color la barrra principal donde esta la barra
<ethereal> nose si hay que compilar o se puede hacer por el programa me podrian ayudar
<ethereal> se que es muy facil pero no encuentro la forma estoy alejado de linux y quiero retomarlo
<MrTulias> Buenas. Estoy modificando el archivo 50-vmmouse.conf de xorg.conf.d ¿Es necesario reiniciar después de modificarlo para ver si funciona?
<guampa> creo que los conf de xorg los lee al iniciar nomas
<MrTulias> ok, gracias
<conigu> l
<Deckon> hola
<Deckon> algun sysadm me podria contar su experiencia con ubuntu en estaciones de trabajo y servidores?
<Deckon> hay algun sysadm aqui?
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-30
<Guest84495> hola a tod@s
<mimecar> hola
<Guest84495> como esta el patio?
<Guest84495> trnquilo
<Guest84495> ?
<mimecar> a la hora de comer es normal
<Guest84495> ok
<Guest84495> que tal tu expreriencia  con ubuntu?
<mimecar> como sistema operativo está bastante bien
<Guest84495> yo lo veo demasiado lento
<Guest84495> no sé si seraq mi qeuipo
<Guest84495> ah por cierto conoces nuevos repositorios de software
<Guest84495> ?
<mimecar> es mejor limitar el uso de los repositorios externos
<Guest84495> pero conoces alfunos?
<Guest84495> algunos?
<mimecar> relacionados con...?
<mimecar> un PPA se añade si se necesita, no por añadirlo
<Guest84495> software nuevo
<mimecar> genéricos con software nuevo no encontrarás
<Guest84495> y eso
<mimecar> los repositorios PPA pueden tener versiones más recientes de un programa concreto
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes y qué aplicaciones quieres instalar?
<Guest84495> 14.4 lts
<mimecar> esa versión tiene casi dos años
<Guest84495> sip
<mimecar> ¿usas una versión LTS por alguna razón?
<Guest84495> no me gusta estar cambiando de sistema operativo tantas veces
<mimecar> actualizarías 2 veces al año
<Guest84495> me gusta la estabilidad
<Guest84495> estoy pensando desde hace ya unos meses, desde que salió la nueva version de debian,pasarme a debian
<mimecar> tendrás estabilidad y el mismo problema de paquetes "antiguos"
<Guest84495> entonces cual es la solucion
<Guest84495> ?
<mimecar> no hay solución
<mimecar> estabilidad vs programas modernos
<Guest84495> me lo imaginaba
<mimecar> salvo que tengas un servidor, lo más sencillo es usar programas modernos
<Guest84495> tambien tenemos la opcion del emuledor WINE
<mimecar> Wine es para casos concretos
<mimecar> si lo usas de normal, trabaja con Windows
<Guest84495> SIP
<kame> hola
<kame> alguien mas tiene problemas con conky y plasma 5
<wicope> hola, cuando pongo pass ... me sale un cuadro de dialogo (quizás Gtk+) donde escribo una contraseña. El problema es que la contraseña tiene la letra 'c' y al pulsar 'c' se pulsa el botón cerrar del cuadro de dialogo. Saludos
<ElLoco> Buenas, alguien me puede ayudar con una cosilla, como hago un downgrade de version a tres ficheros que se han actualizado y que me dejan sin la conexion de red ?
<uruk7> hola
<uruk7> alguien tiene conocimientos de bind9 i dns?
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-31
<kame> hola, les cuento que me sigo sorprendiendo con la cantidad de falencias que trae el nuevo plasma 5, ahora no hay un widget que indique el clima, por alguna razon mi procesador de 2.5ghz, supera los 2.9ghz en kubuntu 15.10, alguien sabe algo al respecto, estoy pensando seriamente cambiar a debian y gnome lamentablemente
<Bacalaox> yo uso debian con lxde y va de joya..
<kame> si voy a cambiar a debian, el problema es que me gusta kde, pero plasma 5 es un fraude
<nina12> HOLA
<Vsg21> buenas noches \o
<Vsg21> Artemis3: mcanime?
<Tiffon> nas
<r2d2__> hola
<r2d2__> tengo problemas con la resolucion de pantalla con ubuntu studio recientemente instalado
<r2d2__> solo admite la opcion 640x480
<r2d2__> alguien podría brindarme algun tipo de ayuda con el problema? gracias
<mimecar> ¿qué versión has instalado?
<r2d2__> mimecar gracias por el tiempo
<r2d2__> no recuerdo cuando la descargue
<r2d2__> hay alguna manera de chequearlo?
<mimecar> con el comando lsb_release -a
<r2d2__> No LSB modules are available.
<r2d2__> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<r2d2__> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<r2d2__> Release:	14.04
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> sólo tenías que poner la versión
<r2d2__> ahora si, 14.04
<mimecar> es una versión un poco antigua
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<r2d2__> de todas maneras puse a descargar actualizaciones ahora mismo
<r2d2__> tampoco sabria como verlo desde el ubuntu
<r2d2__> ademas de no conocer muy bien la interface, la pantalla agrandada no me deja ver la totalidad de los botones y demas
<r2d2__> si me das unos segundos intento buscarlo
<mimecar> necesitas Ubuntu Studio para tareas de audio o vídeo?
<r2d2__> si
<r2d2__> ambas cosas
<r2d2__> y retoque fotográfico
<mimecar> tendrías menos problemas con Ubuntu Studio 15.10
<r2d2__> y la actualizacion me llevaria a eso, o recomendas que lo descargue y haga una nueva instacion limpia?
<mimecar> si no tienes el sistema actualizado, tardas menos reinstalando
<r2d2__> bien, voy a hacer eso desde otro ordenador
<mimecar> prueba antes el Live USB
<r2d2__> gracias por el tiempo, si llego a encontrarme con algun conflicto intento localizarte por aca
<r2d2__> si
<r2d2__> asi lo hice con esta version
<r2d2__> de hecho, ahora que me lo recordas
<r2d2__> cuando lo corria desde el usb
<r2d2__> la configuracion de video era mejor
<r2d2__> en la instalacion quedó asi
<gabriel_> Hola. Hace un tiempo mandé ah
<gabriel_>  a hacer un reballing a mi notebook y ahora no levanta temperatura pero se sigue tildando
<gabriel_> hay algún log o algo que pueda revisar a ver que puede ser?
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-23
<dkbas> hola gente
<dkbas> alguien vivo?
<ivedci89> hola como estan?
<Tiffon> nas
<ivedci89> auxilio el dash de unity no responde ni busca nada
<ivedci89> ubuntu 16
<ivedci89> a demas se me llena el disco / solo
<dkbas> hola amigos, tengo un pequeño problema de resolucion, acabo de instalar ubuntu 16.04 y hacia mucho que no usaba ubuntu por cuestiones de trabajo, el tema es que es como si la imagen quedara grande para mi monitor. Con el comando xrandr -q  veo las resoluciones y efectivamente la de mi monitor es la que esta seleccionada y en uso pero hay otra marcada con una i debajo que sospecho es la que me funcionaria bien, pero no se como hacer el cambio, alguien puede
<dkbas>  ayudarme?
<marcfp> Hola
<marcfp> Es cierto k la ultima debian jessie i ubuntu tienen el mismo sistema de arranque?
<seba__> hola gente!!
<DarkPsydeLord> hola :)
<seba__> esto esta de lujo!!
<seba__> jajaj
<DarkPsydeLord> te decia que por que no le haces retask
<seba__> estas en todas crack
<DarkPsydeLord> estoy en canales de por lo menos 5 distros asi que es comun verme en muchos lados
<seba__> me pasa lo siguiente: ni bien arranca no tengo audio. Pero si pongo el comando "alsamixer", y ahi me posiciono en <Headphone> que te cuento esta OO. pero no es necesario pasarlo es decir no es necesario presionar la M
<seba__> simplemente subiendo el volumen funciona, pero ni bien reinicio vuelve a estar bajo, pero el Speaker ni lo toco
<DarkPsydeLord> estan mal mapeadas
<seba__> se me hace de que hay como un entrecruzamiento o algo asi
<DarkPsydeLord> si conectas audifonos funcionan?
<seba__> te cuento lo que hice, ni bien veo tu mensaje: Baje el volumen del Headphone como lo encuentro al iniciar la PC, y ni bien conecto los audifonos funciona!! se subio el volumen como lo hago manualmente
<seba__> eso si ni bien los saco vuelve a quedar sin volumen, y no funcionan los parlantes
<DarkPsydeLord> tienes instalados los alsa-utils?
<seba__> aun no instale nada!, está estandar digamos
<DarkPsydeLord> en alsa mixer cuando aprietas f6 te sale una opcion para seleccionar tu tarjeta
<DarkPsydeLord> te recomiendo primero que verifiques esta dada de alta ahi
<seba__> -. (predeterminado)
<seba__> 0 HDA Intel PCH
<seba__> es lo que muestra
<seba__> la tarjeta es esa, pero el chip es Realtek ALC269VB
<DarkPsydeLord> pues selecciona una e intenta de nuevo si no te digo de donde borrar los archivos de configuracion
<seba__> vi que muchos tuvieron problemas!!
<seba__> si presiono F6 está marcado arriba donde dice - (predeterminado), selecciono abajo que es la unica que está "0 hda intel pch" presiono ESC y luego si entro de nuevo a alsamixer vuelve a estar arriba en predeterminado
<seba__> pero ahi no creo que esté el problema ya que es única
<seba__> es decir predeterminado calculo será la hda inten
<DarkPsydeLord> seleccionas y das enter vez los canales muteados o algo?
<seba__> no se modifica nada al seleccionar esa
<seba__> es decir Master igual (con volumen) lo mismo Speaker, etc
<seba__> te tiro otro dato
<seba__> si subo el volumen en Headphone (q esto hace que funcione) y lo bajo de Speaker NO SE BAJA EL VOLUMEN
<DarkPsydeLord> normalmente intentaria quitando alsa y volviendolo a poner
<seba__> y otra cosa rara es que si apago Speaker (esto hace que apague Master)
<seba__> pero ahi si enciendo Master y no enciendo Speker NO FUNCIONA
<seba__> Si enciendo Speker SI FUNCIONA
<seba__> jajaja
<seba__> es como si estuviera bien seleccionado para ENCENDER/APAGAR
<seba__> pero mal seleccionado (es decir intercambia) para SUBIR/BAJAR voluman
<DarkPsydeLord> ok por que no borras el archivo de configuracion de alsa y reinicias a ver que pasa
<seba__> ok como seria comando!?
<DarkPsydeLord> esta en /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<seba__> grande!!
<DarkPsydeLord> eso deberia borrar la configuracion y asi nos da oportunidad de crear uno nuevo
<seba__> mil gracias ya está borrado
<seba__> ahora reinicio y te cuento!!
<seba_> DarkPsydeLord sigue igual
<seba_> dependo del subir y bajar volumen desde Headphone que no deberia tener nada que ver con el parlante interno
<DarkPsydeLord> me pregunto si estaran conectadas
<DarkPsydeLord> o mapeadas bien
<seba_> ahhh
<seba_> el Headphone con Speaker
<DarkPsydeLord> yo justo hoy hice retask
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo apt install alsa-tools-gui
<seba_> lo que probé hoy es un comando que PONE EN 100% EL HEADPHONE, SINO UNA FORMA DE OLVIDARME ES EJECUTAR ESA LINEA CUANDO ARRANQUE LA PC
<seba_> ya instale
<seba_> voy a reiniciar
<DarkPsydeLord> No
<DarkPsydeLord> hmm bueno supongo que funciona
<seba__> sigue idem
<DarkPsydeLord> seba
<DarkPsydeLord> a ya se fue
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-24
<sirix> buenas noches
<ivedci89> hola a todos, no me gusta molestar, pero ya he buscado en foros etc y no encuentro la solucion. sigue ocurriendo lo mismo... el disco se llena! más especificamente la particion raiz /
<ivedci89> ubuntu 16.04
<ivedci89> por favorrr gente!
<ivedci89> más de veinte personas y nadie puede dar una pista?
<ivedci89> cuando tiro de baobab siempre detecto que el disco crece en lugares (parece) aleatorios como /var/log luego en /.Trash-0  ahora en /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<sirix> ivedci89: tienes algun tipo de servicio activo?
<sirix>  has chekeado con htop (por ejemplo)
<ivedci89> sirix, lo unico que recuerdo instalar es algo de android pero al final no lo usé ni lo uso... SDK y esas cosas. no se si es un servicio... lo demas es lo que siempre tuve..
<ivedci89> ahora tiro htop a la consola
<ivedci89> huf no lo tengo instalado y no lo puedo instalar mientras tenga el disco lleno
<ivedci89> ahh tengo wine instalado, pero no le he añadido cosas
<sirix> ivedci89: y ahora mismo tienes algun programa que necesite el wine server?
<ivedci89> no
<sirix> ivedci89: que raro, prueba borrar  xssession errors, en algunas ocaciones suele crecer demasiado sa este comando:  sudo rm .xsession-errors
<ivedci89> tengo el home aparte...
<ivedci89> dónde esta el señor archivo xsession?
<ivedci89> ya los borre, pero df -h sigue diciendo 100%
<sirix> borras los residuos de programas cada vez que actualizas o desinstalas programas?
<sirix> sudo apt clean apt autoclean apt autoremove
<ivedci89> eso ya lo hice
<sirix> ok
<sirix> ivedci89: pues no se que decirte otra cosa que pudieras hacer aunque lleva mucho tiempo, es revisar en detalle todos los servicios que tienes corriendo con systemctl
<ivedci89> varias veces habia encontrado dónde estaba el archivo que crecia como un tal kern.log y lo borraba como sudo y listo... despues hice fsck y parecioarreglarse por unas horas pero otra vez lo mismo, ahora no aparece el tal kern.log
<sirix> kernell log?
<ivedci89> si
<sirix> ok que kernel estas usando?
<ivedci89> solia haber un /var/log/kern.log
<ivedci89> ya no aparece ese ni ahi ni en otra carpeta
<ivedci89> systemctl????
<ivedci89> sirix:
<ivedci89> uname -a
<ivedci89> Linux maxima 4.4.0-59-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 17:47:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sirix> ivedci89: disculpa
<sirix> has intentado botear el pc con el kernel anterior? el grub te da esa opcion, de iniciar el pc con el kernel 4.3
<sirix> con systemctl puedes ver todos los servicios que tienes corriendo, supongo que vas con systemd
<ivedci89> mmmm
<ivedci89> probare el k anterior la proxima.. estoy viendo lo de systemd o eso
<ivedci89> sudo ls /etc/systemd
<ivedci89> bootchart.conf	logind.conf  resolved.conf  system.conf     user
<ivedci89> journald.conf	network      system	    timesyncd.conf  user.conf
<ivedci89> bue reinicio y vuelvo
<ivedci891> /dev/sda3         26G   7,7G   17G  32% /
<ivedci891> qué onda?
<ivedci891> o sea qué pasa?
<ivedci891> recien antes de reiniciar estaba al 100%
<ivedci891> entré con el kernel original de la distro
<ivedci891> 4.4.0-57-generic
<ivedci891> 4.4.0-59-generic
<ivedci891> abra alguno más nuevo?
<ivedci891> reinicio a ver si despues de un apt upgrade se resolvio esto...
<N4N0> Hola. Adquiri una notebook nueva, me trajo instalado Windows 10 con uefi activado. Cambie uefi por csm, y cuando quiero instalar me da error en grub.
<DarkPsydeLord> seba_:  he vuelto
<ivedci89> sirix:
<ivedci89> el drama seguia con el kernel ..59..
<ivedci89> así que lo desinstalé.. volvi al 57
<ivedci89> ahora parece seguir el drama, no se segun baobab está creciendo pero es mucho más lento que antes.
<ivedci89> 8,0 GB / 27,5 GB  para /
<ivedci89> veremos dentro de unos 5 o 10 minutos cómo va!? no instalare nada mienstras tanto
<ivedci89> puuuhhf sirix ya va por 8,3 :(
<ivedci89> qué hago!!???
<DarkPsydeLord> oa
<CuriousWombat> HOla, que tal?
<Kvothe> Hola gente
<dkbas> hola amigos
<seba_> hola
<dkbas> tengo problemas con la resolucion de mi monitor en ubuntu, alguien puede ayudarme?
<seba_> hola gente
<seba_> tengo un problema con el sonido, quiero ver si alguien me puede dar una mano
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-25
<sirix> buenas noches
<DarkPsydeLord> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-26
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
<belse> m
<kalchutjenragabu> que ha pasao con las firmas ? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-270117-004204.php
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-28
<icaro440> saludos a toda la ubupeña!
<rmbeer> hola
<rmbeer> hola?
<rmbeer> mi conexion esta tonto hoy
<rmbeer> tan pocos usuarios? es el canal oficial de ubuntu?
<mimecar> varía dependiendo del día y la hora
<mimecar> lo normal es que hubiera maś usuarios
<rmbeer> esperaba ver mas usuarios....
<rmbeer> es bastante solitario comparado a la cantidad de usuarios en ingles
<dannyLpz> Buenas
<dannyLpz> o/
<rmbeer> hola dannyLpz
<dannyLpz> :) rmbeer
<sirix> rmbeer: los usuarios de ubuntu que no son hispano parlantes, se comunican en ingles, por eso la diferencia en numero de usuarios, lo mismo pasa con debian, ubuntustudio, o devuan por ejemplo, que ni siquiera tienen canal en castellano
<dannyLpz> Debian-es se mueve mucho, cuando se despiertan. :S
<dannyLpz> Estoy leyendo algo acerca de apt, apt-get y aptitude, y... Sigo sin entender. :(
<rmbeer> dannyLpz, siempre lo duermen a palazos??? :O
<dannyLpz> No, es que dan soporte a temas muy servidores o PPC
<dannyLpz> Es poca la ayuda que dan a problemas que están en internet.
<rmbeer> dannyLpz, en que es complicado esos comandos?
<dannyLpz> No, cada uno tiene algo que lo diferencia de los otros, pero no encuentro cual es el más viejo
<rmbeer> dannyLpz, eso se resuelve viendo su historial de actualizaciones :/
<dannyLpz> And... How do I this?
<rmbeer> what?
<dannyLpz> Cómo veo los historiales?
<chebit> hola :p
<dannyLpz> chebit: o/
<rmbeer> sorry, i not understand you language...
<chebit> lol... spanish mijo
<dannyLpz> Entonces para qué me dices que lo haga? Daaah
<dannyLpz> Jajaja
<chebit> consulta: al hacer los update o upgrade con "apt"... esta muy lento...
<rmbeer> dannyLpz, en serio no sabes lo que es el historial de actualizaciones?? xD
<chebit> ya cambie de server .. pero nada
<chebit> sigue igual... es algo normal ?
<chebit> pues.. ahora que sabe que hay un historial de actualizaciones.. pues.. toca que googlee :p
<chebit> pero lo mio ya lo googleeee y no encuentro nada certero :p
<chebit> pues.. no de mala onda. pero este siempre ha sido el ultimo recurso a la hora de consultar.. je
<chebit> https://www.enmimaquinafunciona.com/pregunta/24830/donde-puedo-ver-mi-historial-de-actualizaciones
<mimecar> ¿has elegido el servidor más rápido?
<chebit> si..
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has elegido?
<rmbeer> mimecar, en un concurso de Miss Servidor quizas...
<chebit> desde .... Software & Updates -> Select Best Sever
<chebit> ahi le puse de nuevo.. vamos a ver
<dannyLpz> rmbeer: Ño. :(
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la velocidad de descarga que obtienes?
<chebit> aunque si he leido algunos post que dicen... que se ha vuelto lento
<chebit> es patetico.. 4 minutos para un 1 mega
<mimecar> ¿qué velocidad de conexión tienes?
<chebit> 30 Mbps
<mimecar> ¿esa es la velocidad que te da si haces un test de velocidad?
<chebit> 34.12 Mbps
<rmbeer> dannyLpz, podes consultar en google como te dicen, debe haber explicaciones mas sencillas
<dannyLpz> No encontré nada
<rmbeer> chebit, no veo lentitud...
<dannyLpz> Sólo que aptitude me muestra al Principito <3
<rmbeer> dannyLpz, O.o
<dannyLpz> No?
<dannyLpz> aptitude -vvvvv moo
<chebit> dannyLpz que onda.. .
<chebit> que te anda pasando ?
<dannyLpz> Leyendo sobre apt, apt-get y aptitude
<dannyLpz> Sólo eso
<chebit> jaja, justo estaba buscando eso... apt-get vs apt....
<rmbeer> chebit, no sabe lo que es un historial de actualizaciones, lo necesita para esos programas
<chebit> jaaj, ta bien :)
<rmbeer> ahora mismo mi conexion esta muy lenta, como 16s de ping...
<rmbeer> ni idea porque...
<mimecar> ¿si haces ping a 8.8.8.8 tarda lo mismo?
<rmbeer> mimecar, yo? si
<mimecar> esa conexión no está bien
<rmbeer> segun como le agarre, hoy esta asi...
<chebit> terrible
<chebit> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=17 ttl=59 time=30.9 ms
<rmbeer> ahora mismo necesito buscar algo y me esta costando mucho
<chebit> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=29 ttl=59 time=3.59 ms
<rmbeer> chebit, a eso llamas terrible? xD lo veo rapido
<rmbeer> icmp_seq=7937 ttl=254 time=9241 ms
<chebit> ayer encontre nethogs me parecio bueno porque me indica que esta descargando cada app
<chebit> aa.. lo siento. es que time daba de 30 a 3.. me parecio mucho ese rango
<rmbeer> chebit, cual seria lo normal para ms?
<chebit> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=29 ttl=59 time=3.59 ms
<rmbeer> yo igual
<chebit> lo normal.. o lo ideal ?
<chebit> porque lo normal es que te venden una promesa pero ......
<chebit> jajaj
<chebit> lo ideal.. es como estar en  una ola :p
<chebit> pues .. 1000 microsegundos = 1 segundo
<chebit> tonces.. 30ms no es mucho..
<chebit> para un humano je
<rmbeer> un juego normal puede aguantar hasta 300ms
<rmbeer> perdes como loco, pero eso es otra cosa :/
<dannyLpz> No me está reproduciendo el jack frontal de mi torre. ¿Alguna sugerencia?
<sirix> dannyLpz: revisaste el alsamixer? no sea que tengas esa entrada o salida en mute
<dannyLpz> En alsamixer subí todos los volumenes
<dannyLpz> Volúmenes*
<sirix> dannyLpz: ok, pero en la base de las barras tienes 00 o MM, si tienes MM esta mutada
<dannyLpz> Voy a ver
<dannyLpz> MM :O
<sirix> simplemente aprietas m en el teclado para quitar el mute
<dannyLpz> :O Genial. esa si que no me la sabía
<dannyLpz> ¿Puedo dejar el alsamixer como estaba antes que tocara todo lo que toqué?
<dannyLpz> No sirix, no funcionó
<mitoshi> hola a todos
<mitoshi> una consulta: ¿cómo instalo Ice Tea en Ubuntu?
<ivedci89> disculpen pero necesito ayuda, auxilio!!!
<ivedci89> Usando openshot en ubuntu 16.04 suele cerrarse inesperadamente por vilacion de segmento core generado o algo asi... busqué en internet ya, pero solo halle soluciones muy antiguas de otras versiones de OpenShot y de Ubuntu
<ivedci89> on_tlbPlay_clicked called with self.GtkToolButton
<ivedci89> Violación de segmento (`core' generado)
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-29
<ivedci89> disculpen pero necesito ayuda, auxilio!!!........Usando openshot en ubuntu 16.04 suele cerrarse inesperadamente por vilacion de segmento core generado o algo asi... busqué en internet ya, pero solo halle soluciones muy antiguas de otras versiones de OpenShot y de Ubuntu "on_tlbPlay_clicked called with self.GtkToolButton" "Violación de segmento (`core' generado)"
<galbron> Buenos dias
<galbron> desde España
<galbron> Tengo una pregunta
<galbron> he instalado virtualbox desde consola, con el comando sudo apt-get install virtualbox, pero no lo encuentro en el menú, tengo Ubuntu 16-04-01RTM, he hecho algo mal?
<seba_> buen domingo para todos!
<mimecar> hola seba_
<ivedci89> gracias seba_
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-22
<Tecato29> hi
<d0b3rm4nn> hola a tod@s
<acacio> hola d0b3rm4nn
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-23
 * acacio hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-24
<GLaDOS_> buenas
<GLaDOS_> cual es la ubicacion correcta para que lightdm procese las variables de usuario
<GLaDOS_> he probado con ponerlas en .profile
<GLaDOS_> dentro de mi home
<GLaDOS_> pero los export alli solo funcionan en una terminal
<GLaDOS_> no si arranco la app grafica que necesita dicha variable desde la gui
<PetCel> Amigos, buenas tardes, alguno de ustede ha experimentado algun problema el día de hoy para actualziar Ubuntu 17.04
<PetCel> A pesar de contar con acceso a internet, el error me indica que compruebe la conexión a internet.
<PetCel> Lo que he querido hacer en el trascurso de esta mañana es poder instalar el comando "pdftk" para trabajar con archivos PDF
<acacio> PetCel,  ni idea yo ando con ubuntu 16
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-25
 * acacio hola
<Guest27913> Prueba
<alu10> hii?
<Guest27913> ROny
<alu10> ya lo tenemos ps
<Guest27913> Parece que si
<manuelDean> o/
<manuelDean> que tal
<manuelDean> alguien conoce algun canal sobre cryptomonedas
<manuelDean> ?
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-26
<Doble_Alfa> Hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
<jcdt> hola con todos
<jcdt> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<jcdt> tengo un problema con mi scaner epson v330
<jcdt> instalé ubuntu mate 17.10 y no reconoce mi scaner
<Tacoder> ya fuiste a la pagina de epson a buscar drivers para linux?
<Tacoder> o buscaste algun driver generico en linux que se haya reportado funcione?
<jcdt> instalé los drivers ke me indican de la pagina
<jcdt> pero aun así no reconoce
<jcdt> leí sobre que otras personas tiene el mismo problema
<jcdt> con esa version de ubuntu
<jcdt> por eso pienso regresar a la 16.04 mate será una solución?
<Tacoder> puede ser tema de una libreria corrupta o que al actualizarse perdio el hilo con el escaner
<Tacoder> si es una solucion aunque no la mejor
<Tacoder> es posible instalar otra version del software ya sea compilandolo o usando las librerias de ubuntu si aun existe
<jcdt> me acuerdo ke me pasó en una laptop con fedora
<jcdt> con la 13 creo por ahi
<jcdt> no reconocía mi wifi
<jcdt> actualicé a la 14 y reconoció sin esfuerzo
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-27
 * acacio hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<acacio> buenas Tarrasquero
<jcdt> holas con todos
<jcdt> como puedo conseguir ubuntu 16.10
<acacio> hola jcdt
<acacio> esa version descargandola desde la web aunque hay una mas moderna
<acacio> perdon mas que moderna seria version mas actual va por la vers. 17 si no recuerdo mal
<jcdt> si
<jcdt> pero resulta ke esa ver no reconoce mi scaner
<jcdt> y la 16.04 si reconoce mi scaner
<acacio> ok cual quieres 16.04 o 16.10
<jcdt> la 16.10
<jcdt> pero por ké pasa ke la 17.10 no reconoce mi scaner
<acacio> dejame ver pero es facil
<jcdt> y si las 16.04
<acacio> la 16.04 desde la web directamente esta la 16.10 no la veo
<jcdt> si ps no hay
<acacio> jc cual no hay?
<jcdt> las 16.10 como tal
<acacio> en la web d ubuntu no aparece asi que no puedo decirte  la que si esta en la 16.04
<jcdt> si pues no hay
<acacio> igual la 10 sea alguna mejora que se añadio a la 04 pero seria algo pasajero porque ellos no la  registran
<jcdt> y por ké crees ke pasa ke en las 16.04 mate si reconoce mi scaner y en las 17.10 no
<acacio> jcdt,  tiewnes disponible la 17.10
<jcdt> si instale las 17.10 pero no reconoce mi scaner
<acacio> jcdt,  resulta raro en principio es  el mismo con mejoras  y cambio de escritorio
<jcdt> por eso regresé a las 16.04 y lo reconoció
<acacio> reinstalaste sobre la 16.04?
<jcdt> nooo
<jcdt> formateee todo
<jcdt> e instalñe
<acacio> prueba a reinstalar como una update igual asi si reconozca el scaner
<acacio> yo uso la 16.04 de momento y me lo reconoce todo bien
<acacio> la 17 aun no la probe
<jcdt> estuve leyendo y a otras personas tampoco les funciona el scaner
<acacio> un dia de estos la probare
<jcdt> pero se puede actualiza de la 16.04 a la 17.10
<jcdt> desde la 16.04
<acacio> jcdt,  almenos desde versiones anteriores como la 9 te lo aceptaba
<acacio> jcdt,  es mas al introducir el cd te decia hay actualizaciones en un medio fisico quiere intalar?
<jcdt> mi scaner es nuevo
<jcdt> lo probé primero en el 17.10 y naaa
<jcdt> regresé a la 16.04 y funciona
<acacio> el mio anda guardado no se si lo reconocera linux pero las ultimas ver de windows no lor econocian
<acacio> jcdt,  pues con ubuntu 04 abierto introduce un pen o dvd con el 17 cargado a ver si te da opcion a actualizar
<acacio> si te da esa opcion actualizaria  del 16 añadiendo las mejoras que contiene la instalacion del 17, seria algo asi como cuando actualizabas win 98 al xp
<acacio> jcdt,  espero te  funcione y puedas resolverlo :-)
<jcdt> voy a ver
<acacio> ok jcdt :-)
<jcdt> si hay forma de actualizar
<jcdt> voy a probar esa forma kien sabe asi funciona
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-28
 * acacio hola
<chapo>  .
<NoobCode> hola he estado usando el comando "export" (para configurar android studio), pero hice algo mal y tengo que cambiar string de de ruta, pero no tengo idea de dónde está el archivo que trabaja con "export".. me podrian ayudar saludos
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-22
<chapo> buenas noches, tenia tiempo sin andar por aca y veo que ya muchos no estan :(,, arp, mimecar, donde estan
<Kumool> se largaron a telegram
<Kumool> quien necesita ubuntu cuando tienes android :S
<Kumool> muchas otras cosas
<Acacio> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> holo
<Acacio> holo DarkPsydeLord
<DarkPsydeLord> como esta Acacio
<Acacio> bien gracias , entretenido como de costumbre
<DarkPsydeLord> yo ayer pase 3 horas formateando una de mis laptops para eliminar todas las distros que tenia
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  tantas tenia?
<DarkPsydeLord> hahah era la lap de mis test
<DarkPsydeLord> no me gusta probar distros en vm
<Acacio> ahhh si mejor tener una maquina par apruenbas si
<DarkPsydeLord> pero ayer en un momento de iluminacion profetica
<Acacio> yo empece  d epruebas en mi pc con ubuntu y aun continuo con el , aunque una vez reinstale , pero me esta durando
<DarkPsydeLord> me di cuenta que tenia 6 distros instaladas y no usaba ninguna
<Acacio> son muchas si
<DarkPsydeLord> asi que la formatee y la converti en mi lap bloggera
<Acacio> yo igual mas adelante pruebe otras , pero la que mas me interesa es ubuntu , creo es la mas adecuada para mi familia
<DarkPsydeLord> yo de hecho considero que ubuntu mate es la ideal para la familia
<DarkPsydeLord> yo prefiero un pogco mas de control
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  es la que uso la mate
<DarkPsydeLord> mate = <3
<Acacio> pero  tengo pendiente ponerme con tmas un poco mas profundos y tecnicos a nivel server pero un dia de estos que me de por ahi me pondre a ello
<Acacio> me encanta ele scritorio mate
<DarkPsydeLord> puedes aprender mucho de un par de libros
<DarkPsydeLord> buscare en mi coleccion y luego te paso el dato
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  estaria bueno ya que todo loq ue aprendi d elinux es trasteando .
<DarkPsydeLord> siempre es mejor eso
<DarkPsydeLord> peroooooo
<Acacio> si ya lo vivi en diferentes ocasiones no es lo mismo trastear que estudiar y tener nociones del porque y para que es cada cosa
<DarkPsydeLord> a mi me gusta el pruba lo que aprendiste
<DarkPsydeLord> es lo mejor
<Acacio> si eso por supuesto siempre conviene probarlo pero si  ya leiste o estudiaste como va que hace y demas detalles es mejor
<DarkPsydeLord> si
<Acacio> yo por ejemplo trasteo photoshop para recortar , reajsutar tamaño de fotos y poco mas sin tener muy claro el como ni porque
<DarkPsydeLord> gimp!
<Acacio> y por eso ando pendiente de hacer algun curso donde poder tener una base del como y porque y en base a ello es mas facil seguir
<Acacio> gimp lo instale pero lo encuentro extraño y raro
<DarkPsydeLord> por que te casaste com photoshop
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<Acacio> aunque photoshjop al principio tambiene ra monstruoso jajaja
<Acacio> no crea no manejo photoshop solo uso minimo de ahola y adios no se mas de photoshop
<DarkPsydeLord> yo uso inkscape, gimp, blender y kritas de base diaria
<Acacio> tendre que aprender tambien de gimp , fijate siempre me maneje con dreamweaver y ahora ando con brackets que me va de fabula y me vino genial pues aprendo mas y practico
<DarkPsydeLord> brackets
<DarkPsydeLord> muy bien
<Acacio> blender creoe s como arte efect creo?
<DarkPsydeLord> no
<DarkPsydeLord> blender es como Maya o 3D studio
<Acacio> ahh si el 3d studio si lo ubico mas aunque tampoco lo manejo , perot engo una versio comparible con win 98
<Acacio> el dilema es empezar a tener nociones de diseño y luego en base a ello imaginoa daptarse a diferente softw
<DarkPsydeLord> yo tengo unos cuantos años
<DarkPsydeLord> que me decidi a solo usar herramientas open source
<DarkPsydeLord> que no me lea richard stallman o le da el infarto
<Acacio> claro yo tengo con ubuntu apenas 2 años
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  me quede en el win xp , cuando salio vista mal asunto , luego 7 tampoco me gusto y el resto tampoco , asi que la opcion fue linux , cosa que antes probe  comos egundo sistema , pero no aprendia ya que no me vea obligado a ello al contar con windows xp.
<Acacio> asi que decidi instalar ubuntu y asi obligarme a aprender y buscar solucion a cuanto surje
<DarkPsydeLord> yo empece a usar ubuntu en 04
<DarkPsydeLord> lo use hasta 10
<DarkPsydeLord> y luego salio unity
<DarkPsydeLord> y me fui para nunca volvor
<DarkPsydeLord> kD
<DarkPsydeLord> bueno de hecho regrese cuando salio ubuntu mate
<DarkPsydeLord> pero por la necesidad de encontrar una distro apta para el publico
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  yo la primera que probe fue ufff ya no existe y no recuerdo el nombre ahora , pero no continue porque tenia algunos problemas de driver
<DarkPsydeLord> y no archlinux como yo hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> Acacio, yo empece usando mandrake y rosa linux
<Acacio> esa mandrake fue la que instale y me regrese a 98
<DarkPsydeLord> una vez use crux
<Acacio> crux no la conozco ni me suena
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<Acacio> yo tengo por ahi algun cd de mandrake red hat y otra
<DarkPsydeLord> ya tengo muchos años que no prubo nada nuevo
<DarkPsydeLord> me quede muy comodo usando arch / gentoo en mis camputadoras
<DarkPsydeLord> y ubuntu mate en todas las de mi familia / empresa
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  de gento lei comentarios pero no me aventure a el , igual algun dia que me ponga a explorar otras versiones a nivel personal
<DarkPsydeLord> yo recomiendo
<DarkPsydeLord> arch
<DarkPsydeLord> LO MEJOR DE LA VIDA
<DarkPsydeLord> yo personalmente lo que me gusta en combinacion es arch + bspwm + mate
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  igual lo prueba pero mas adelante , aun ando con ubuntu y esta es la unica maquina que tengo con ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-23
<kalov> hola
<kalov> cuando uno apreta tab en la terminal y son muchas opciones
<kalov> aparece el --More--
<kalov> como se sale de ese lugar?
<Acacio> hola👀
<diago> hey
<DarkPsydeLord> hay
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  hola :-)
<DarkPsydeLord> como esta don Acacio
<Acacio> bien calentandome la cabeza con unos manuales que busco para una tv
<DarkPsydeLord> para que quieres los manuales donde esta à vieja y conocida tecnica de apretar todos los botones y ver que pasa
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  jajaja cierto pero ya descarte esa tecnica, esta trae trampa
<Acacio> yo creo que la hicieron para que los abuelitos no la vuelva loca a la tv
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<Acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  ademas el mando noe s original y ahi hay mas peos aun pero  ya  dare con lo que  me falta
<DarkPsydeLord> ya veo
<DarkPsydeLord> aun asi funciona la mencionada tecnica
<Acacio> si la tv funciona bien es ordenar canales pero noe s de apuro
<DarkPsydeLord> no pasa nada
 * Acacio pasen linda noite , mañana mas ; Sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-24
<Acacio> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> olo
<Acacio> ola DarkPsydeLord :-)
<DarkPsydeLord> como esta?
<Acacio> bien DarkPsydeLord gracias y tu que tal?
<DarkPsydeLord> aqui peleando con lo que parece ser un problema de configuracion
<DarkPsydeLord> por algun motivo mi laptop no abre scripts de lua en conky
<Acacio> valla entonces se resiste bien fuerte
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-25
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
<GridCube> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> he
<CbitRamoSucre> buenas
<CbitRamoSucre> alguien ha puesto en hiden total la clave de wifi en configuracion de redes
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-27
 * Acacio hola👀
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras nos e llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-21
<magoz> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-23
 * acacio- hola👀
 * acacio- pasen linda noche hasta otro rato👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-25
<acacio-> Hola
<acacio-> 👀
<vant> buenas tardes
<vant> ayuda con Ubuntu?
<acacio-> vant,  que problema tienes?
